#ubuntu-es 2011-02-28
<d3> oka
<Tarrasquero> d3: mete esto en la consola y danos el paste → lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<d3> en eso estoy
<d3> Tarrasquero se me colgo la shell
<d3> ">" eso me sale
<Reisilver> yo puse el comando y me sale nvidia
<Tarrasquero> tal cual esta
<Reisilver> pero no el modelo de la tarjeta
<Tarrasquero> te saltaste una '
<Reisilver> pero igual gracias por el comando , uno mas a la coleccion
<d3> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M] (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<d3> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 30cf
<d3> 	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
<d3> 	Memory at f5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
<d3> 	Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<d3> 	Memory at f4000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
<Tarrasquero> d3: no seas bruto usa paste
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<exio4> jajajajaja
<Reisilver> ejjejejejejejejejej la mia es 9400 y me dice que es desconocido
<exio4> un minuto sin hablar..xD!
<Reisilver> pero bueno funciona bien
<Tarrasquero> Reisilver: desconocido que?
<Reisilver> donde deberia aparecer el modelo
<Reisilver> desconocido
<Reisilver> al hombre le sale 7150M
<Tarrasquero> puede que el comando no lo reconozca
<Reisilver> ummmmmm
<d3> estto me sale GeForce 7150M / nForce 630M
<Tarrasquero> o el driver no este instalado
<Reisilver> man esta todo listo
<Tarrasquero> d3: pega todo en el paste
<Reisilver> aceleracion 3d y todo
<Reisilver> ok
<Tarrasquero> Reisilver: si algo va bien para qué tocarle?
<Tarrasquero> jejeje
<Reisilver> jejejejejjeejjeje amigo tarrasquero
<d3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573255/
<Reisilver> no sera que use el ultimo driver de nvidia 260.19.36 en el ubuntu 8.04
<Reisilver> jojojojojojojojojoojojojoj
<Tarrasquero> yo uso ese mismo
<d3> ahi mande el pastebin
<Reisilver> manda el link
<Tarrasquero> d3: tienes conflictos
<d3> con que ?
<d3> Tarrasquero con que tengo conflictos ?
<Tarrasquero> desinstala nouveau ← esta es la version libre del driver linux
<Tarrasquero> y tienes la propietaria instalada
<Tarrasquero> d3: puedes hacer algo
<d3> como tarrasquero ?
<Tarrasquero> pega esta salidaç
<Tarrasquero> lsmod | grep nouveau
<Tarrasquero> si no es larga pegala aqui
<d3> no me sale nada
<d3> ejecuta y me pide la siguiente orden
<Tarrasquero> entonces desinstala ese drivers
<Reisilver> d3 usas la 10.04 verdad
<Reisilver> _
<Tarrasquero> creo que seria esto → apt-get remove nouveau
<d3> nop 10. 10
<Reisilver> entonces hazle caso al hombre y quita el controlador libre
<Reisilver> eso hace el conflicto
<Reisilver> me paso en la 10.04
<d3> entonces como lo saco ?
<Tarrasquero> creo que seria esto → apt-get remove nouveau
<genelyk> ya ahora si
<Tarrasquero> con sudo
<maestrolinux> buenas
<Tarrasquero> nas
<maestrolinux> alguno usa mame
<Tarrasquero> eso existe?
<d3> No se ha podido localizar el paquete nouveau
<Reisilver> mame_+
<d3> no tengo eso instalado
<Tarrasquero> pera y veo
<Reisilver> kxmame
<Reisilver> el machine arcade
<d3> tarrasquero??
<maestrolinux> yo compile el xmame y tengo problemas con /dev/dsp
<Reisilver> es una pasada
<genelyk> tengo una duda ,  si mi gentoo instalo la version grub legacy   y me sale error q " filesystem is ext2fs  and su format parttition is  0x83
<genelyk> si el instalo grub dos afectara en algo ??????????????
<Tarrasquero> d3: buscalo en synaptic
<Tarrasquero> y desinstala desde alli
<d3> pero no lo tenia que borrar ?
<Reisilver> es una buena idea
<Tarrasquero> es que no estoy en ubuntu ahora
<Reisilver> sip
<Tarrasquero> d3: desinstalalo en synaptic
<d3> ok
<Tarrasquero> mete eso en la busqueda
<d3> lo encontre una vez que lo borre voy a seguir teniendo xwindows ?
<Tarrasquero> nouveau
<genelyk> no
<exio4> jaaja
<exio4> :P
<genelyk>  el nooveuu no es bueno
<Tarrasquero> d3: que windows?
<d3> no se llama xserver
<genelyk> creo q mejor esta en las blacklist
<genelyk> del sistema
<d3> el motor de gnome para las ventanitas ?
<Tarrasquero> d3: tienes instalado el driver de nvidia no pasa nada
<d3> me dice que no se puede des instalar que arregle los paquetes rotos primero
<Tarrasquero> ese solo molesta (nouveau)
<Tarrasquero> ammmm
<Tarrasquero> ves el tema
<JoCrRRts> d3 sudo apt-get install -f
<Reisilver> es duro de sacar ese nooveuu
<Tarrasquero> se pone interesante
<genelyk> si ps
<d3> oka
<genelyk> eso lo q integraron si  lo hicieron con odio
<Reisilver> muerdelo
<d3> jajaj
<genelyk> yo tube q pronerlo en blacklis  luego desintaarlo  luego con envy en consola instalar el privativo
<d3> Imposible bloquear el directorio de administración (/var/lib/dpkg/), ¿está otro proceso usándolo?
<JoCrRRts> d3 tienes synaptic abierto?
<Tarrasquero> d3: cierra synaptic
<JoCrRRts> cierralo y luego dale de nuevo
<d3> que tonoto es verdad
<d3> ¬¬
<JoCrRRts> xD
<Tarrasquero> X¨D
<d3> No se ha podido localizar el paquete nouveau
<d3> y ahora no me aparece
<exio4> :P
<JoCrRRts> actualiza
<JoCrRRts> update
<d3> hecho
<JoCrRRts> dale ya
<JoCrRRts> haber
<JoCrRRts> a ver xd
<d3> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 1 no actualizados.
<JoCrRRts> intenta instalar ahora
<ramon> hola, he añadido un repositorio PPA para Gimp pero n ose como ejecutarlo
<d3> instalar o borrar ?
<JoCrRRts> nose lo que intentes hacer
<JoCrRRts> remove o install
<JoCrRRts> lo que quieras
<d3> a ver
<Tarrasquero> desinstalar
<d3> oka Tarraquero
<d3> eso me salio
<d3> que puedo hacer ahora
<d3> parece duro de des instalar
<JoCrRRts> ramon .. en terminal dale sudo apt-get update y luego dale sudo apt-get install  gimp
<JoCrRRts> que estas desistalando?
<Tarrasquero> JoCrRRts: estas liandolo X¨D
<JoCrRRts> xD
<JoCrRRts> jejeje
<JoCrRRts> perdon
<JoCrRRts> es que llegue tarde a lo que estaban haciendo
<JoCrRRts> xD
<ramon> JoCrRRts, es este ppa:mizuno-as/gimp-painter
<d3> nouveau
<d3> eso quiero desinstalar
<JoCrRRts> y con purge?
<mrfox> hola.. acabo de instalar debian y no me convencio mucho, como lo puedo desinstalar sin ke me afecte en el grub
<Tarrasquero> d3: abre synaptic
<JoCrRRts> ramon ya te dije copia y pega esto en la terminal sudo apt-get update  & sudo apt-get install  gimp
<Tarrasquero> mete en la busqueda nouveau
<d3> ok abierto
<genelyk> mrfox  intentaste  borrar particion donde se instalo y reeditar el grub ?
<mrfox> eso es lo que kiero pero primero editar el grub como lo hago
<Tarrasquero> todo lo que contenga 'nouveau' desinstalalo
<JoCrRRts> Tarrasquero,  no era mejor con --purge remove? XD
<Tarrasquero> JoCrRRts: no estoy en ubuntu y no se el nombre exacto
<d3> mmnn puede ser por que sigue negandome la operacion
<JoCrRRts> aa ok
<d3> me dice que lo arregle
<Tarrasquero> a ver intenta algo
<JoCrRRts> si le diste sudo apt-get install -f?
<d3> el nombre exacto de que ?
<Tarrasquero> sudo dpkg -configure -a
<Tarrasquero> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<d3> le doy la orden y no me devuelve nada
<d3> como es eso del purge ???
<JoCrRRts> d3 primero haz lo de Tarrasquero
<JoCrRRts> es una buena opcion
<JoCrRRts> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<d3> si si
<Tarrasquero> JoCrRRts: eso no vale
<d3> eso hice
<JoCrRRts> jaja no vale que?
<d3> no me devuelve nada
<JoCrRRts> no
<JoCrRRts> el no dice nada
<JoCrRRts> ahora intenta desistalarlo
<d3> lo mismo no me modifica nada
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-cache search nouveau
<d3> ok ya lo busque
<d3> que hago ahora tarrasquero
<mrfox> genelyk probe con    sudo pico /boot/grub/grub.cfg  pero no dice nada sobre debian,, al eliminar esa particion automaticamente vuelvo al grub de ubuntu??
<d3> <Tarrasquero> que hago ahora man ?
<JoCrRRts> d3 como lo instalaste?
<d3> que cosa ?
<JoCrRRts> nouveau
<d3> yo no instale nada ?
<Tarrasquero> d3: abre synaptic de nuevo
<JoCrRRts> mm
<d3> yo no lo instale
<Tarrasquero> d3: abre synaptic de nuevo
<Tarrasquero> en el menú 'editar'
<Tarrasquero> dale a reparar paquetes rotos
<Tarrasquero> d3: ?
<d3> oka
<Tarrasquero> aplica los cambios
<d3> le puse eso y no me dijo nada
<d3> nop no me salio nada para aplicar
<Tarrasquero> entonces en que quedamos?
<Tarrasquero> yo que estoy para ir a la cama...
<d3> huuu
<d3> buen no te preocuper tarrasquero
<d3> ultima pregunta despues de desintalarlo que instalo despues ?
<Tarrasquero> d3: haz update de nuevo a ver
<Tarrasquero> nada
<Tarrasquero> 'YA' lo tienes instalado
<bepxd> Buenas a todos los del canal. Soy nuevo utilizando ubutun y no me la llevo bien con la línea de comandos, quiciera saber si hay una forma gráfica de  hacer mi archivo xorg.
<d3> no pero cuando lo desinstale que hago
<Tarrasquero> gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<d3> ahora estoy reintalando el paquete a ver si quedo algo colgado
<d3> lo reinstalo y voy a tratar de borrarlo
<Tarrasquero> ok, despues nada
<bepxd> Tarrasquero,  pero eso es en línea de comando o un programa grafico que me facilita el poder hacerlo?
<bepxd> Lo que no deseo es tocar la consola.
<d3> mirda sigue tirandome error
<Tarrasquero> bepxd: mete eso en la linea de comandos y sale interfaz grafica
<bepxd> Tarrasquero, Ah! ok gracias por la ayuda.
<d3> tarrasquero no puedo forzar el borrado ?
<Tarrasquero> bepxd: entonces empiezas mal...¬¬_S
<bepxd> Tarrasquero, soy un usuario ordinario.
<Tarrasquero> aqui todos..
<Tarrasquero> d3: borrar no
<d3> entonces ?
<Tarrasquero> no es recomendable
<Tarrasquero> tocaste sources.list?
<ramon> hola he seguido estos pasos pero no se como seguir
<d3> he no creo
<ramon> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mizuno-as/gimp-painter
<ramon> sudo apt-get update
<ramon> sudo apt-get upgrade
<d3> Tarrasquero entonces que hago con el nouveau ??????
<Tarrasquero> lo ya dicho....
<xangua> ramon: instala gimp¿
<Tarrasquero> desinstalalo, pero bien
<mrfox> hola necesito lo siguiente: soy usuario de ubuntu, instale debian y ahora arranca con el grub de debian,  kiero eliminar debian y que vuelva a mi grub de ubuntu,, como lo hago??
<xangua> !grub2
<kubot> grub2 es el gestor de arranque predeterminado desde Ubuntu 9.10 | Ver https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 (Inglés) | ¡No edites el archivo grub.cfg a mano! | Si instalaste windows y perdiste el grub ver http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<ramon> xangua, estoy en ubuntu 10.10 intentando instalar gimp painter
<d3> ok Tarrasquero voy a buscarlo por internet entonces mil gracias por todo no te quiero seguir molestando
<dabor> mrfox, que pena eliminar debian
<Tarrasquero> sudo apt-get install gimp-painter
<dabor> mrfox, entras en ubuntu y vuelves a instalar el grub en el mbr
<Tarrasquero> d3: ya et digo...
<Tarrasquero> te*
<mrfox> como hago eso??
<dabor> mrfox, sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Tarrasquero> perdon dabor
<mrfox> se supone ke es mejor pero no puedo ni entrar a internet
<d3> como tarrasquero ?
<dabor> mrfox, buscando en google lo hubieras encontrado mas rapido
<Tarrasquero> nada,nada d3 ç
<Tarrasquero> despues update-grub
<dabor> mrfox, tema internet pregunta en #debian-es
<Tarrasquero> mrfox: es facil...
<maestro> pregunta!!!
<mrfox> ok voy para alla--    y lo otro con eso deberia estar listo??
<Tarrasquero> si
<maestro> alguno sabe como pasar audio a /dev/snd
<mrfox> ok
<maestro> con un ln o ==¿¿¿
<dabor> maestro para?
<maestro> tengo programas viejos
<maestro> ya se que con oss4
<maestro> zafa pero no queria sacar el pulse
<d3> Tarrasquero vos decis que desinstalar eso me sirve para instalar el counter strike y jugarlo ?
<Tarrasquero> yo lo tengo
<d3> que cosa ?
<Tarrasquero> tu lo instalaste?
<Tarrasquero> cs
<d3> si lo instale
<mrfox> otra cosa,  necesito recuperar un pc viejo, probe con todas las distros que tenia en la cabeza y no es posible instalar ninguna  pero en pc mas viejos aun si las puedo instalar
<Tarrasquero> d3: haz una cosa
<d3> pero por eso quiero hacer todo esto
<d3> no me deja jugarlo
<Tarrasquero> pera
<d3> oka
<Tarrasquero> vete a tu home
<d3> ok
<Tarrasquero> y presiona ctrl+h
<d3> si
<Tarrasquero> para evr archivos ocultos
<Tarrasquero> ver*
<d3> si si
<Tarrasquero> vete a la carpeta .wine
<d3> sip
<Tarrasquero> busca la carpeta windows
<Tarrasquero> y el explorer alli
<Tarrasquero> abrelo con wine
<d3> listo
<Tarrasquero> y ahora vete a la instalacion del counter
<Tarrasquero> alli mismo
<Tarrasquero> en la carpeta donde windows instala
<d3> oka
<Tarrasquero> ejecuta con el explorer este archibo → hl.bat
<Tarrasquero> y a jugar
<d3> aver
<Tarrasquero> tarda eh!
<Isaack> hi all
<d3> graciasss man
<d3> funcionoo
<Isaack> Algun tutorial que me recomienden para aprender mas codigo
<Tarrasquero> mrfox: jejejej
<Tarrasquero> joe jejejej
<mrfox> ??
<Tarrasquero> nada
<Tarrasquero> no era aqui
<d3> Tarrasquero otra consulta
<d3> como hago con el Sxe injected ?
<Tarrasquero> hmmmm
<Tarrasquero> deveria valer con descargarlo e instalarlo
<JoCrRRts> sxe injected no sirve en ubuntu
<Tarrasquero> yo no lo uso
<JoCrRRts> ni con wine
<JoCrRRts> eh tratado mucho
<d3> y como hago con los servidores que me lo piden ?
<becquervera> d3 has escuchado hablar de Urban Terror
<d3> si si pero quiero jugar cs
<JoCrRRts> d3 ps seria bueno tener steam
<marita_> hola,  en la pantalla de inicio me dice qwue hauy un oprobblema de instalacioon : no se ha instalado correctamentela configuracion prederteminadas para el gestor de energia contacte con el administrador del sistema
<marita_> solamente pouedo trabajar desde la consola
<marita_> que puedo hacer para poder ingresar a la interfaz grafica
<d3> steam ?
<marita_> como?
<JoCrRRts> marita_ tienes instalado gnome
<JoCrRRts> ?
<JoCrRRts> d3 steam es cs legal
<JoCrRRts> comprado
<JoCrRRts> es barato
<JoCrRRts> y no necesitas sxe injected
<Isaack> hola
<Isaack> como funciona este chat
<dzup2> chateas
<dzup2> usando el teclado y enter
<Isaack> jajaja
<Isaack> te gusta linux??
<dzup2> si
<Isaack> de donde eres?
<dzup2> @offtopic Isaack
<dabor> Isaack, el canal es para temas relacionados con ubuntu
<dzup2> |offtopic Isaack
<dzup2> sepa
<dabor> Isaack, para charla general #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<dzup2> !offtopic
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<dzup2> ahh
<Isaack> recomiendame un tutorial para aprender mas codigo
<dzup2> hice mas offtopic yo con este cemtario y los offtopics comandos equivocados, verdad?
<Itx> 0.o codigo?
<Itx> o a usar ubuntu?
<Isaack> si
<Itx> jaja si ?
<Itx> excelente ayudar a las personas como tu Isaack
<Itx> tan especificos
<Itx> www.google.com
<dabor> guia ubuntu
<Isaack> gracias dabor
<Itx> 8-( y ami que me parta un rayo no me dijo gracias
<hulex_ar> hola. he eliminado la partición de windows. Como puedo hacer para aprovechar ese espacio para ubuntu?
<Itx> Gparted
<JoCrRRts> hulex con gparted
<Itx> desde la consola puedes abrirlo como root
<Itx> y redimencionas el disco
<JoCrRRts> sudo gparted
<JoCrRRts> pero solo puedes adicionar espacio
<Itx> no es instalarlo
<Itx> solo usarlo
<JoCrRRts> no puedes quitarle espacio a ubuntu
<JoCrRRts> porque se daña
<Itx> mmmm eso no es cierto
<Itx> puedes redimencionar el disco completo cada una de las particones
<Itx> particiones
<hulex_ar> tengo gparted. tengo ubuntu instalado y tengo un espacio sin asignar.
<JoCrRRts> nop
<JoCrRRts> ya lo eh hecho
<JoCrRRts> borra las particiones que no vas a usar y luego crear una con el espacio que quede
<dabor> Itx, le podrias dar el formato que quieras y montarla en /media/carpeta
<dabor> era para hulex_ar
<hulex_ar> uds dice que como root puedo redimensionar ubuntu y utilizara el espacio disponible?
<Itx> jajaja dabor
<dabor> hulex_ar, digo que si es para datos, podrias usarla como otra particion
<hulex_ar> podria mover el home alli?
<dabor> hulex_ar, perfectamente
<Itx> uhhh leete el manual de Gparted y regresa si tienes alguna duda Técnica
<hulex_ar> ok
<hulex_ar> gracias
<Itx> ja... me hizo caso ...pero si a mi nadie me hace caso
<JoCrRRts> Itx, jaja siempre hay una primera vez
<JoCrRRts> a la mayoria le da pereza leer xD
<Itx> 0.o ya veo hoy es mi primera vez
<JoCrRRts> see
<Itx> como se oculta la ip aca
<Itx> veo que unos entran y se les ve y a otros no
<Itx> como hacen eso?
<xangua> !cloak | ltx
<kubot> ltx: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<Itx> ahh gracias
<dabor> Itx, a leer
<dabor> :-)
<Itx> siempre lo hago
<dabor> es muy bueno eso
<marita_> JoCrRRts si, tengo gnome
<JoCrRRts> busca en google como arrancarlo por consola
<JoCrRRts> y que se arranque solo al prender
<marita_> hola,  en la pantalla de inicio me dice qwue hauy un oprobblema de instalacioon : no se ha instalado correctamentela configuracion prederteminadas para el gestor de energia contacte con el administrador del sistema
<linux-genesis> hola
<linux-genesis> se puede registrar los nickname de los irc?
<linux-genesis> algo asi como para identificar tantos años llevo trabajando en linux
<xangua> !registrar
<kubot> Si quieres registrar tu Nick en *freenode* haz « /msg NickServ register tu_contraseña tu_email ». Te enviarán un email de confirmación despues puedes identificarte con « /msg NickServ identify tu_contraseña ». Esto último se puede hacer automáticamente en la mayoría de clientes IRC.
<marita_> hola,  en la pantalla de inicio me dice qwue hauy un oprobblema de instalacioon : no se ha instalado correctamentela configuracion prederteminadas para el gestor de energia contacte con el administrador del sistema, he leido que puede ser problema de espacio en disco
<marita_> pero he bborrado informacio n y no puedo ingresar aun, solamentee puedo trabajar en consola
<ber> ??
<ber> omikron?
<nanovany> ola camaradas!!
<nanovany> una pregunta
<nanovany> como encontrar un virus en usb
<nanovany> en ubuntu 10.1
<nanovany> 10.10
<kyse> hola gente!
<kyse> tengo un problema, y es que /tmp me ha dejado de mostrar los videos que estoy reproduciendo
<kyse> alguien sabe que puede estar pasando?
<JoCrRRts> videos de youtube?
<JoCrRRts> kyse, ?
<kyse> sip
<kyse> o vimeo
<kyse> cualquier video online
<JoCrRRts> que navegador usas
<kyse> firefox
<JoCrRRts> lo buscabas en /tmp?
<JoCrRRts> mm
<JoCrRRts> y en el cache de firefox?
<kyse> en /tmp antes
<kyse> en tl cache si se ve, pero luedo desaparecen
<kyse> al cargarse al 100%
<JoCrRRts> kyse, con la ultima actualizacion de flash
<JoCrRRts> esto ya no funciona asi
<kyse> uuuhhh, no me digas esoo jejeje
<kyse> y ahora donde se guardan?
<JoCrRRts> leete esto
<JoCrRRts> http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2011/02/descarga-videos-flash-en-tmp.html
<JoCrRRts> leete abajo en metodo simplificado
<kyse> mejor me lo leo todo bien
<kyse> ;)
<JoCrRRts> vale
<JoCrRRts> es lo mismo
<JoCrRRts> solo que arriba explica como lo hizo
<JoCrRRts> xD
<kyse> wowowiwa!
<kyse> gracias JoCrRRts !!! :D
<JoCrRRts> vale
<JoCrRRts> de nada
<JoCrRRts> xD
<JoCrRRts> algun dia pasate por mi canal  #aprendicestux
<kyse> ok, a favoritos se va ;)
<canros> Hola
<canros> Como estan
<JoCrRRts> que tal
<luisfer> Hola !
<luisfer> Buenas noches !
<luisfer> :D
<luna1988> hola a todos
<luna1988> no si me puedan ayudarr
<luna1988> como le ago para borrar varios archivos desde consola
<luna1988> he intentado con
<Bad_Religi0n> rm -rf
<luna1988> rm <namearchivo> && <namearchivo>
<luna1988> ?
<Bad_Religi0n> que quieres borrar un directorio completo con los archivos dentro luna1988 ?
<lcn> luna1988: que es lo que quieres borrar concretamente?
<luna1988> aaaa  no solo keria saber como se hacia para borrar
<luna1988> dos o mas archivos
<luna1988> pero pense k era con &&
<luna1988> pero creo estoi mal
<luna1988> ?
<Bad_Religi0n> para el directorio completo prueba: rm -rf (borra todo)
<luna1988> aja
<luna1988> pero para borrar solo dos archiivos
<luna1988> o mas
<luna1988> ?
<lcn> depende los nombres
<lcn> si esos dos archivos nada mas
<Bad_Religi0n> usa los comodines si terminan en alguna letra o en extendiones
<lcn> comparten una parte similar en el nombre
<Bad_Religi0n> (ya vengo)
<lcn> podes usar el comodin *
<lcn> que reemplaza varios caracteres
<lcn> depende los nombres sobretodo de los ficheros/archivos que quieras eliminar
<luna1988> aaaaa  ok gracias
<luna1988> investigare un poco mas
<luna1988> de todas grascias por el comando me funciono
<luna1988> gracias
<lcn> de nada, si quieres buscar info, se llaman comodines o wildcards, en bash obvio
<lcn> se usan y mucho! :D
<linuxx4> hola a todos
<linuxx4> ke tal komo se la estan pasando
<Dead_Kennedys> tomando cerveza
<Dead_Kennedys> (:
<linuxx4> tengo algunas preguntas aver kien me puede ayudar
<linuxx4> ke bien yo tomando un cafe .con el frio y la nevada ...se apetece :)
<linuxx4> an escuchado de lubuntu?
<lcn> no es ubuntu con lxde ese?
<linuxx4> si ese mero
<linuxx4> mi pregunta es ke si se puede usar esa vercion komo servidor
<lcn> cualquiera creeria que podes usar como servidor
<lcn> va en cada uno supongo
<linuxx4> se ke esta la vercion de ubuntu server, pero soy principiante
<lcn> aunq si es para server no veo el motivo de que tenga X
<lcn> en este caso lxde
<linuxx4> el problema es ke yo no se mucho de terminal
<linuxx4> por eso kiero un entorno grafico
<lcn> si entiendo, de todas maneras creo q te referis a un server domestico para vos nada mas
<linuxx4> claro
<lcn> asi q te va a sobrar pc, podes tener X igual sin q creo afecte demasiado el rendimiento del server
<linuxx4> solo lo pienso usar en caa
<lcn> por eso
<lcn> que otras distros has usado?
<linuxx4> fedora
<linuxx4> suse
<linuxx4> y ahora solo uso ubuntu 10.04
<linuxx4> en mi opinion es el mejor
<lcn> mira ahi mire porq la verdad no uso ubuntu, pero por lo que veo la version ubuntu server 10.04 es lo que creo te convendria mas
<lcn> aunq luego le añadas un entorno
<lcn> que sea de tu agrado, ya que te gusta lxde podes instalarle ese
<linuxx4> en eso estaba pensando precisamente
<linuxx4> y e OS usas?
<lcn> linuxx4: debian
<linuxx4> sabes si los paketes de devian se pueden usar en ubuntu
<Dead_Kennedys> *DEBIAN
<lcn> en gral si
<Dead_Kennedys> ALGUNOS si funkan
<lcn> de hecho los paquetes de ubuntu en su mayoria vienen de debian
<lcn> pero con modificaciones creo
<marti1125> ayuda tengo problema con mi memoria RAM
<marti1125> como puedo saber si mi memoria ram esta dañada
<Extero> hola
<Kurdt> hola
<Extero> alguien me podria ayudar en un problemon grande XD
<Extero> acabo de borrar la particion de ubuntu para poder instalar la ultima vercion, la cosa es que el grub me da problemas
<Extero> no puedo iniciar el windows
<Extero> windoes xp
<Extero> y ay tengo mis datos respaldados
<Extero> yo poseo un netbook, asi que no le puedo meter cd
<Kurdt> a que te refieres
<Kurdt> no te corre el grub?
<Extero> si, cuando borre la particion de ubuntu jaunty, creo que el grub quedo no se borro
<Extero> y ahora me tira un error
<Extero> yo tenia dos particiones
<Extero> una de windows y otra de ubuntu
<Extero> pero no puedo entrar a windos ahora
<Kurdt> claro
<Kurdt> borraste ubuntu verdad?
<Extero> si
<Kurdt> claro tendrias que haber borrado el Master Boot REcord (MBR)
<Extero> y que tendria que hacer ahora? en estos momentos tengo cargada la vercion live, esa del ubuntu que no se intala
<Extero> puedo hacer algo desde aqui
<Extero> ?
<Kurdt> ok
<Kurdt> debes editar la particion ahora con el live cd cargado
<Kurdt> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Extero> lo abro con gedit verdad?
<Kurdt> con el editor que gustes
<Extero> ya
<Extero> me sale todo en blanco
<Extero> es un documento vacio :-S
<Kurdt> uhm
<Kurdt> haber
<Kurdt> es que no se en donde esta tu particion
<Extero> aver la busco en gparted
<Kurdt> puede ser por ejemplo /sda4/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kurdt> cambia el sda* por la particion que tengas
<Extero> tengo 4 particiones y la sda2 corresponde a la de windows
<Kurdt> busca dentro de sd2
<Kurdt> *sda2
<Kurdt> /media/sda2/boot/grub/menu.lst <--- busca con Naitilus hasta que la particion aparesca
<Kurdt> reemplaza sda2 o sda5 etc..
<Extero> me aparece esto /media/7070AB8F70AB5A9C
<Extero> son de los discos de windows
<Kurdt> mira lo mejor es que veas tu mismo te dejo esta web: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/84997
<Kurdt> cualquier cosa preguntas
<Extero> ya, lo vere
<Extero> gracias
<t0ken_> q comando es para sacar el menu donde dice apagar equipo reiniciar hibernar suspender saben cual es?
<linoge> t0ken_: no...
<linoge> t0ken_: pero para apagar puedes tratar sudo shutdown -h now
<linoge> reiniciar es sudo reboot
<t0ken_> y para un lanzador
<t0ken_> ?
<linoge> mmm... no creo que el menu que te sale lo puedas llamar... pero podrias trabajar algo simple con zenity para crearlo
<t0ken_> ok
<linoge> este seria un ejemplo http://pastebin.com/eZY8CJS1 de un bash script algo rudimentario :)
<fosco_> buenos días
<effie_jayx> buenos dias
<Sapote> hola gente
<Tarrasquero> nas
<dani> hola
<Guest29101> tengo problemas con la webcam de mi dispositivo +
<Guest29101> alguien me puede ayudar???
<Guest29101> hola???
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<erUSUL> !webcam
<kubot> Cámaras soportadas por Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Guest29101> hola gracias por la bienvenida
<Guest29101> muchas gracias
<Guest29101> el problema es q no se q cam es..
<Guest29101> como puedo saberlo??
<fosco_> Guest29101: primero averigua si la cam funciona
<Guest29101> no funciona
<fosco_> ejecuta esto en un terminal: sudo apt-get install cheese && cheese
<Guest29101> bueno creo q es problema de los drivers
<fosco_> cuando acabe se abrirá un programa, dime que ves
<Guest29101> gracias
<Guest29101> no se me ha abierto nada
<fosco_> si no se abre nada es q pusiste mal el comando o dio error
<fosco_> mira bien los mensajes de la consola
<Guest29101> se me quedó al 50%
<fosco_> si no entiendes el error pegalo todo en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<fosco_> en ese caso deja que acabe
<Guest29101> ok ok voy a ello
<Guest29101> http://pastebin.com/dtzaTA2N
<flypp_> jostias
<Guest29101> el tema esq ha terminado pero se ha quedado al 50%
<Guest29101> q pasa???
<Crashbit> juaz!
<Crashbit> Violación de segmentondencias... 50%
<fosco_> ummm esa violacion de segmento es mala señal
<flypp_> violación de segmento, precioso
<flypp_> un error en el ejecutable
<flypp_> (binario)
<fosco_> Guest29101: reinicia el sistema y antes de iniciar ningun programa vuelve a probar el comando que te di
<Guest29101> q queire decir???
<fosco_> si sigue dando el mismo error prueba a instalar cheese desde el centro de software
<fosco_> violacion de segmente = petada del programa
<fosco_> en este caso petada del gestor de paquetes, lo cual es muy grave, espero que sea algo puntual
<Guest29101> ok
<Crashbit> Guest29101: si persiste el error, yo miraría que el disco esté correcto
<Guest29101> voy a ver ahora me conecto
<Crashbit> y tambien que lo esté la RAM
<dini> hola ya estoy aqui
<dini> si q funciona
<dini> sale un individuo parecido a mi
<dini> ejjejejeje
<fosco_> ok, pues la cam está bien
<fosco_> en que programa quieres usarla?
<Crashbit> exacto, la cam está bien
<Crashbit> msn ?
<dini> si en emesene
<fosco_> no hay soporte cam para el MSN
<fosco_> microsoft se encarga de cambiar el protocolo cada poco tiempo para evitarlo
<dini> ok
<dini> entonces no puedo tener cam ai no?
<fosco_> no
<dini> gracias
<dini> entonces ke me recomiendas para utilizar skyp
<fosco_> yo no suelo hacer videoconferencia
<dini> jajajajaj
<fosco_> usa lo que necesites, pero teniendo en cuenta q en msn no hay camara
<dini> yo  solo con mi novia
<dini> pero muchisimas gracias
<dini> por la ayuda
<flypp> con skype sí va la cámara
<dini> ok
<flypp> al menos... cuando yo tenía cámara, hace un año
<fosco_> si, skype sí
<dini> voy a descargar el skype
<fosco_> !skype
<kubot> Si skype no reconoce to webcam pero cheese si lo hace quizás funcione si lo ejecutas de esta manera « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype » o de esta otra « LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype » . Skype usa API's antiguas por eso es necesario todo esto.
<dini> voy a comer y lo pruebo y te cuento
<dini> asta luego
<sernunez> hola a todos
<sernunez> alguien que hable ingles ?
<sernunez> estoy creando una tabla (uso nombres de tablas y atributos en base de datos en ingles y no encuentro la palabra adecuada)
<flypp> sernunez, google tiene un traductor
<sernunez> #flypp buen dato no se me había ocurrido !!!
<sernunez> me gustaría saber cual es la traducción de columinsta de un diario por ejemplo
<maestro_> buenas
<maestro_> algun mixer para pulse que no sea el que trae por default
<fosco_> maestro_: mezclador no conozco, te sirve un ecualizador?
<maestro_> no solo quiero regular el volumen
<fosco_> entonces el q llevapor defecto es eldecuad
<fosco_> el que lleva por defecto es el adecuado
<fosco_> creo que me estoy quedando sin pilas en el teclado :)
<maestro_> ok pero no me gusta a ver que consigo
<fosco_> prueba alsamixer
<maestro_> quiero el control de volumen original de gnome
<raul> <maestro> cual es el problema?
<fosco_> maestro_: el de pulse es el original
<maestro_> no quiero el icono del correo
<maestro_> solo el mixer
<fosco_> puedes eliminar las notificaciones de mensajería, aunque en mi opinion son muy utiles
<raul> no entiendo, la verdad....
<flypp> maestro_, pavucontrol
<maestro_> si lo puse ahora quiero que quede en la barra
<flypp> pero te recomiendo que pruebes jacq. Está a años luz en cuanto a rendimiento y flexibilidad, y con jacEQ podrás mezclar a tu antojo
<flypp> maestro_, pues mantén pulsado el icono de Aplicaciones-> Sonido y video-> Control de volumen pulseaudio, y lo arrastras a donde quieras (barra o escritorio)
<maestro_> si tambien!!! es tan dificil ubuntu ..!!! se parece a windows hace lo que el quiere!!!
<maestro_> jaja
<maestro_> pulseaudio-mixer-applet
<granjero> hola, tengo un problema con los comentarios de unos archivos de calc! Es un archivo histórico que se comenzó en M$ exell ahora importado a calc cuando se posa el puntero sobre una celda con comentario aparece la viñea del comentario pero con el fondo blanco y la tipografia blanca, por lo tanto no se lee el comentario. es un archivo con más de 100 solapas y más de 10000 comentarios
<granjero> alguien sabe una forma de cambiar o el colo del texto de todos los comentarios de una vez o el color del fondo
<maestrolinux> listo solucionado gracias
<maestrolinux> sudo apt-get remove indicator-me indicator-messages
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<d0lph1n> ¿alguien sabe lo que es la accesçkey?
<d0lph1n> accesskey
<d0lph1n> en un navegador
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: uno clave/password? si no das mas contexto ...
<d0lph1n> en un navegador
<d0lph1n> usando una interfaz web de un programa
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: será una clave que te pide esa interfaz web
<d0lph1n> You may want to use accesskeys to navigate through the  webinterface
<d0lph1n> en la wikipedia pone: En un navegador web una tecla de acceso permite a un usuario a saltar inmediatamente a una parte específica de una página web a través del teclado.
<erUSUL> d0lph1n: en ese caso son combinaciones de teclas ...
<d0lph1n> una combinación de teclas simplemente ¿no?
<d0lph1n> muchas gracias :)
<maestrolinux> alguno usando turpial???
<maestrolinux> che hay algo que ande
<maestrolinux> digo!! sin colgarce
<erUSUL> no, no he usado turpial
<erUSUL> !man turpial
<kubot> No manual page for 'turpial'
<maestrolinux> prove en arch hasta la testing y anda perfecto
<maestrolinux> aca ni la estable anda
<maestrolinux> como andas erUSUL tanto tiempo
<erUSUL> bien; gracias
<maestrolinux> el gwibber anda bien pero no tiene notificacion de sonido
<guampa> algun admin de postfix/amavis ?
<ivangarcia> hola, tengo una llave USB donde grabé una ISO y ahora no me la monta, pero el dmesg me lo detecta
<ivangarcia> me dice algo como
<ivangarcia> [ 1342.524958] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB Flash Drive  1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<ivangarcia> [ 1342.535429] sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0
<ivangarcia> [ 1342.541390] sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<erUSUL> ivangarcia: como la gravaste?
<erUSUL> ivangarcia: como la grabaste?
<ivangarcia> con el usb-creator-gtk, le meti una iso de xubuntu
<ivangarcia> erUSUL, lo raro es q el dmesg detecte algo
<erUSUL> no es nada raro. detecta la llave pero como no tiene ninguna particion pues no hace nada mas
<novitololo> Buenas, estoy usando el Oracle VirtualBox y al intentar ejecutar un programa, me dice "programa demasiado extenso para colocarlo en memoria". Alguien me puede echar un cable?
<ivangarcia> erUSUL, es q el gparted ni me la detecta aunk no tenga particion
<erUSUL> ivangarcia: ya te he dicho no hay particiones que montar que esperabas que pasaria?
<ivangarcia> erUSUL, normalmente el gparted me sale las llaves USB aunque no tenga nada montado o que montar, creo recordar
<erUSUL> ivangarcia: sigo sin ver donde está el problema
<ivangarcia> tiene alguna solucion? sabes si puedo meterle alguna particion
<erUSUL> ivangarcia: una particion para que? no lo vas a usar para instalar ubuntu?
<ivangarcia> erUSUL: no, ya no. solo la quiero para datos
<ivangarcia> quiero reformatearla de nuevo, pero ahora no tengo un /dev/algo
<erUSUL> ivangarcia: como que no lo tienes? acabas de darme este log « [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk »
<erUSUL> ivangarcia: es /dev/sdb
<erUSUL> novitololo: dale mas memoria a la maquina virtual
<novitololo> erUSUL: le he dado 1gb... y nada
<erUSUL> novitololo: que programa es?
<erUSUL> novitololo: y en que SO ?
<novitololo> es un programa para configurar un master generator de Dupline
<novitololo> en windows XP
<ivangarcia> erUSUL, perdona, es verdad,
<erUSUL> novitololo: la verdad es que ni idea... trendras que preguntar en un foro de windows
<ivangarcia> voy a averiguar como formatearlo por linea de comando, pq siempre lo solia hacer con gparted y ahora no sale
<erUSUL> ivangarcia: no pasa nada. gparted deberia de verlo tb
<novitololo> gracias erUSUL
<erUSUL> ivangarcia: prueba « gksudo gparted /dev/sdb »
<ivangarcia> Error opening /dev/sdb: No medium found
<erUSUL> ivangarcia: "sudo cfdisk /dev/sdb"
<ivangarcia> FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<ivangarcia> quizás esté rota?
<erUSUL> ivangarcia: por lo que se ve en dmesg no. tiene alguna proteccion contra escritura o algo ?
<ivangarcia> nada, es una simple llave de 2gb
<erUSUL> ivangarcia: sale si haces « sudo fdisk -l » ?
<ivangarcia> erUSUL, no, sola sale /dev/sda
<ivangarcia> he probado a arrancar como usb boot, pero tampoco arranca desde la usb
<erUSUL> ivangarcia: salio algo nuevo en "dmesg" ?
<ivangarcia> no lo mismo
<ivangarcia> [ 2542.313607] usb-storage: device found at 11
<ivangarcia> [ 2542.313613] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<ivangarcia> esto es lo ultimo q dice el dmesg
<erUSUL> ivangarcia: no se; debe estar dañado ---
<novitololo> mcaguen windows ya
<ivangarcia> eso parece, gracias
<Tarrasquero> ivangarcia: probaste formateando a bajo nivel?
<Reisilver> alguien usa la impresora HP 2050?? EN UBUNTU
<Tarrasquero> Reisilver: uso la 4380
<Tarrasquero> photosmart
<Tarrasquero> que te ocurre?
<Reisilver> buenos d?as Tarrasquero
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<Reisilver> no, es que ten?a una lexmark z25 jejejejejej que vieja la impresora y despu?s de 8 a?os de chamba se muri? y quiero una nueva pero que sea compatible con ubuntu ejjeje
<Tarrasquero> !cups
<kubot> En Ubuntu las impresiones se realizan a través del CUPS. Ver http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/CUPS - http://linuxprinting.org (drivers) | Configuración en http://localhost:631
<Reisilver> por eso preguntaba por ese modelo, leyendo en los foros de ubuntu se instala y funciona pero quer?a saber di alguien la usaba
<Tarrasquero> http://localhost:631 y ingresa aqui y ves con detalle las que soporta
<Reisilver> gracias
<Reisilver> disculpen que me salga del tema pero Whatttttttttttt Apple             Common UNIX Printing System, CUPS, y el logo de CUPS son marcas registradas de Apple, Inc.
<erUSUL> Reisilver: Apple compro cups hace tiempo.
<Tarrasquero> para Mac OS® X y otros sistemas operativos tipo UNIX®
<Reisilver> pero cups sigue siendo software libre o ya no??
<Reisilver> si es de apple me late que no
<Tarrasquero> código abierto
<Tarrasquero> no me complico solo copio y pego ¬¬_S
<Reisilver> ah c?digo abierto, gracias no sab?a esa compra, bueno se compra lo que sirve y es funcional si fuera malo no se comprar?a
<Reisilver> gracias por la info
<erUSUL> Reisilver: si es libre.
<Reisilver> ok
<sangre> im bloody
<luckatoni> buenas
<tuxGentoo> buenos dias como estan?
<tuxGentoo> tengo una consulta alguno de ustdes probo instalar linux en una maquina sony vaio ??
<fosco_> quizá tengas más suerte si planteas tu problema directamente
<tuxGentoo> es que pretendo instalar linux en una sony vaio y lo que escuche es que no funciona muy bien que degamos por eso la pregunta es que si alguien tuvo la experiencia de hacerlo en una vaio
<tuxGentoo> tal vez la consulta sea sera que funciona bien linux en una vaio?
<Reisilver> jojojojojojojojoojojojojjojo
<Reisilver> pues es f?cil de responder tuxGentoo bajate un liveCD y prueba
<Reisilver> si te reconoce todo
<exio4> =D holas =D
<exio4> =D
<exio4> holas =D
<maestrolinux> buenas
<exio4> como va? =)
<maestrolinux> alguno usa evolution
<maestrolinux> renegando con ubuntu para un cliente
<exio4> yo lo usaba, ahora uso firefox. :P
<maestrolinux> si es que necesito poner un notificador de eventos
<exio4> que te notifique ? =? yo lo usaba para el correo y para notificaciones usaba gmail notifier o algo asi, aunque tambien hay un mail notifier ;)
<maestrolinux> no mail no .. recordatarios de citas eventos etc
<exio4> pues eso ni idea :?
<Killman> para cliente de mail está muy decente Alpine
<exio4> el mio es.. :P no lo uso..jeje, ahora para los correos uso firefox..jeje
<maestrolinux> listo el evolution funciona perfecto con las notificaciones
<maestrolinux> solo que los archivos de sonido tienen que ser wav
<rahadian> ctions from proxy-check.azzurra.org or 85.94.194.111
<rahadian> * *** Notice -- please disregard them, a
<rahadian> * Topic for #Ubuntu-es is: Canal Oficial de *Soporte* de Ubuntu en Español | Charla general → /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic | ¿Pegar Texto? → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<rahadian> * Topic for #Ubuntu-es set by m4v!~znc@unaffiliated/m4v at Thu Jan 27 06:06:48 2011
<rahadian> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-es] Bienvenidos a #ubuntu-es el canal oficial Ubuntu para Hispanohablantes. Por favor respete el CoC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/esCodeOfConduct . El canal se archiva públicamente (Nota legal: This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService )
<rahadian> * mimecar has quit (Changing host)
<rahadian> * mimecar (~mimecar@unaffiliated/mimecar) has joined #Ubuntu-es
<rahadian> <mnemonic> buenas
<rahadian> * juanito1 (~andres@201.230.150.58) has joined #Ubuntu-es
<rahadian> * pingu (~ping
<rahadian> * Topic for #Ubuntu-es is: Canal Oficial de *Soporte* de Ubuntu en Español | Charla general → /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic | ¿Pegar Texto? → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<fosco_> rahadian, no pegues texto en el canal
<rahadian> * Topic for #Ubuntu-es set by m4v!~znc@unaffiliated/m4v at Thu Jan 27 06:06:48 2011
<rahadian> -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-es] Bienvenidos a #ubuntu-es el canal oficial Ubuntu para Hispanohablantes. Por favor respete el CoC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/esCodeOfConduct . El canal se archiva públicamente (Nota legal: This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com. Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService )
<rahadian> * #ubuntu-es :http://www.ubuntu.com/
<rahadian> -locobot_1- #Ubuntu-es: The channel is logged (at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode). Please observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. Thank you!
<rahadian> <rahadian> hola
<rahadian> <fosco_> hola
<rahadian> * mimecar1 (~mimecar@84.126.160.251.dyn.user.ono.com) has joined #Ubuntu-es
<rahadian> * mimecar has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<rahadian> <rahadian> i come from indonesia
<rahadian> * NEXUS-6 (~gariman@unaffiliated/nexus-6) has joined #Ubuntu-es
<rahadian> * gazap-on (~gazapon@188.86.166.34) has joined #Ubuntu-es
<rahadian> <omikron4> indonesia esta very, pero que muy very lejos rahadian :)
<rce3rce> <rahadian> im sorry, i cant spanish, omikron4
<rce3rce> <rahadian> :)
<rce3rce> <omikron4> perhaps you should enter in ubuntu-en channel rahadian
<rce3rce> <rahadian> okay, sorry if i bother you, omikron4
<rce3rce> <omikron4> you do not bother me, rahadian. I've told you because language
<rce3rce> <rahadian> ok, thanks, omikron4
<rce3rce> * gazap-on has quit (Quit: Saliendo)
<rce3rce> * Airwolf has quit (Ping timeout: 276 seconds)
<rce3rce> * mnemonic (~mnemonic@137.Red-83-55-208.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net) has joined #Ubuntu-es
<rce3rce> * dabor has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<rce3rce> * angelitote has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<guampa> !flood
<kubot> No hagas flood por favor, es molesto para el resto de los usuarios. Si necesitas pegar mucho texto, usa el !pastebin :)
<rce3rce> * pingu (~pingu@cm-93-156-89-15.telecable.es) has joined #Ubuntu-es
<rce3rce> * maestrolinux (~eduardo@unaffiliated/m
<rce3rce> * Topic for #Ubuntu-es is: Canal Oficial de *Soporte* de Ubuntu en Español | Charla general → /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic | ¿Pegar Texto? → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<rce3rce> * mimecar has quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<rce3rce> <rahadian> i come from indonesia
<J0z3R5> hola a todos...tengo un problema con el sonido de mi maquina, recien instalé el ubuntu 10.04 pero no hay sonido, ya intente solucionarlo con varias guias que hay en internet pero no resulta, al hacer lspci, si aparece detectada, tambien con cat /proc/asound/cards, cuando intento recompilar el driver de alsa aparece que si se compilo todo bien, pero al hacer cat /proc/asound/version, aparece la misma versión, es decir no se carga el driver, tambien con
<raul>  J0z3R5: no pretendo ser un listillo, pero has subido todos los valores?
<J0z3R5> con alsamixer no?...al hacer esto en la shell me aparece que "no se pueden cargar los controladores del mezclador, argumento invalido".
<J0z3R5> tampoco se abre en modo grafico el mezclador de alsa de gnome.
<Reisilver> tu tarjeta de sonido es integrada o a parte
<J0z3R5> integrada
<Tarrasquero> Juankof: mete esto en la consola y pega el resultado en pstebin
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<Tarrasquero> perdon
<Tarrasquero> lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/Audio/{print $1}'`
<Reisilver> jejejejjee ese es pal video
<Reisilver> gracias otro comando a la colecci?n
<J0z3R5> ok
<Itxshell> 0.o
<J0z3R5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573547/
<Itxshell> buen Dia sr. Reisilver
<Burro> J0z3R5, revisa por que en vez de alsa tengas pulseaudio como gestor de tu volumen
<Tarrasquero> intenta esto > modprobe snd-hda-intel
<J0z3R5> no es pulse audio, con ese comando aparece orden no encontrada
<Tarrasquero> Juankof: sudo?
<Tarrasquero> sudo= madre superiora ¬¬_S
<J0z3R5> la sintaxis es asi? sudo > modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Tarrasquero> nu
<Tarrasquero> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Tarrasquero> ese comando no dice nada
<J0z3R5> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/sound, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Tarrasquero> si no se queja todo va bien
<Tarrasquero> intenta usar el sonido a ver
<J0z3R5> no hay sonido aun
<Tarrasquero> sudo alsa force-reload
<Tarrasquero> a menudo no es buena idea tener pulseaudio
<Tarrasquero> 'solo' alsa
<Reisilver> hab?a un atajo era gstreamer- y algo para saber la salida que usa
<Reisilver> si es alsa o pulse audio
<Reisilver> hola Itxshell
<J0z3R5> tiene una salida muy extensa·
<J0z3R5> la pego??
<J0z3R5> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573548/
<J0z3R5> sale eso con ese comando alsa force-reloaded
<Tarrasquero> tengo que salir
<J0z3R5> gracias por tu ayuda.
<J0z3R5> leí algo de editar el archivo alsa-base, pero no se si sea para casos como este
<juanito1> hola tengo un problema con mi windows seven virtualizado en virtual box en ubuntu 10.10, no reconoce mi usb
<Itxshell> xD eso te pasa juanito1  por poner virus en tu pc
<Itxshell> ve a las preferencias de la virtualización y habilita la usb juanito1
<juanito1> Itxshell, ?
<juanito1> ya le di
<juanito1> y me desmonta el usb del linux
<juanito1> y en el windows seven virtualizado
<juanito1> no reconoce
<baka_> holas
<baka_> tengo un problema con el panel de xfce
<Itxshell> hola*
<juanito1> solo reconoce el dvd
 * alexneb escuchando
<Itxshell> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/VirtualBox juanito1
<baka_> no logro mover los elementos de el panel de xfce
<baka_> solo me deja ponerlos uno al lado del otro
<baka_> tomando en consideracion que el primero esta a la izquierda
<baka_> todos quedan hacia la izquierda
<baka_> yo quiero poner los menus en la izquierda y lo demas a la derecha pero no me deja modificarlo, alquien tiene alguna idea ?
<baka_> 83 personas nadie ayuda :B
<Itxshell> preguntale a Reisilver  el es usuario de ese escritorio en particular
<juanito1> un poco antiguo ese post
<Itxshell> yo leo 80 usuarios y la ayuda acá es voluntaria
<Itxshell> las usb tambien lo son juanito1
<juanito1> este usb me lo compre el año pasado
<Itxshell> pero tu tambien sabes usar google juanito1
<juanito1> jaja
<juanito1> mimecar a que hora llega
<Itxshell> no no el esta de vacaciones de que tu lo molestes juanito1
<juanito1> zzz
<Itxshell> y tarrasquero que es el otro amable tambien se fue
<Reisilver> hablen qu? problema tienen con windows digo con ubuntu
<Itxshell> ¬¬ y yo no soy muy amable como ves
<Reisilver> buenas tardes
<juanito1> si eres amable
<juanito1> pero debes estar en tus dias
<juanito1> ...
<Reisilver> ojojojojojojojojojojojooj
<jorge4> wenas Reisilver
<Itxshell> baka_,  te hablan
<Reisilver> jejejejejejjejejejejejejeje
<juanito1> Reisilver, que me recomiendas virtual box o workstation ?
<Reisilver> hola que tal
<jorge4> baka_, suwelta tu problema de vez en cuando para los que entramos nuevos podamos leerlo
<juanito1> baka sentada
<jorge4> pero sin hacer flod por que si no el UboT te manda bien lejos
<baka_> emm
<baka_> xd
<Itxshell> juanito1,  deberias leer las reglas de el chat en IRC , un poco de educación no te vendria mal
<Reisilver> bueno haber para que lo vas a usar
<juanito1> Itxshell, a que te refieres ?
<juanito1> el unico que carece de educacion aca sos vos
<baka_> no logro mover los elementos de el panel de xfce
<baka_> <baka_> solo me deja ponerlos uno al lado del otro
<baka_> <baka_> tomando en consideracion que el primero esta a la izquierda
<baka_> <baka_> todos quedan hacia la izquierda
<baka_> <baka_> yo quiero poner los menus en la izquierda y lo demas a la derecha pero no me deja modificarlo, alquien tiene alguna idea ?
<Itxshell> leeme y quizas tu C. I. lo entienda
<Itxshell> a este todo hay que explicarselo 3 veces
<juanito1> no es necesario usar mi C. I.
<juanito1> tu mismo dijiste que no sos amable
<Itxshell> juanito1,  que preguntabas de ubuntu SShhhh
<juanito1> pero bueno
<baka_> nadie usa xfce 4.8 o similar por casualidad?
<jvargas90> yop
<Itxshell> yo no no me gustan los roedores
<charrua> jajaj
<charrua> no estaran bloqueados al panel
<Itxshell> baka_,  te recomiendo LXDE es mas liviano que XFCE
<baka_> lubuntu?
<baka_> :B
<juanito1> :B
<Itxshell> ahh por cierto que el lubuntu?
<Reisilver> juanito1 despu?s de leer acerca de m?quinas virtuales mi apuesta es por virtualbox es open - osurce el vmware es de pago tendr?as que buscarle un licencia o algo
<baka_> pero ya instale xface y me funciona bien
<Reisilver> pero si fuera tu le dar?a oportunidad al virual-box
<juanito1> Reisilver, un amigo tenia un codigo y me aperturo el programa sin necesidad de comprar una licencia
<Itxshell> LXDE es mas liviano
<baka_> que es mejor lubuntu o xubuntu?
<Reisilver> bueno pero le? que virtualbox es m?s liviano
<Itxshell> si me dices que es Lubuntu?
<Reisilver> pero en fin dale y prueba
<Reisilver> ubuntu con escirtorio LXDE
<juanito1> tmr no reconoce mi usb
<baka_> lubuntu es ubuntu con lxde como xubuntu es ubuntu con xfce
<Reisilver> le? que es m?s liviano que xfce
<Itxshell> bueno simplemente instala LXDE en lo que tengas jajaja simplemente es muy bueno
<Itxshell> no es malo probar pero antes configura el XFCE
<juanito1> MIMECAR DONDE ESTAS !!!
<baka_> pues me da lata
<baka_> formateare denuevo
<baka_> con lubuntu
<baka_> pero a mi me gustaba el ratoncito
<Itxshell> mmmm Formatear?
<Itxshell> si no hablas en serio no te tomare en serio
<Itxshell> QAP a que aparezca algo serio
<baka_> tengo tres discos duros, siempre juego con uno para probar SO
<baka_> actualmente solo estoy provando xubuntu
<Itxshell> Andres Tambien andas molestando en Fedora 0,o
<Reisilver> no has gogleado baka
<Itxshell> que aguante
<Reisilver> quiz? alguien tuvo el mismo problema y lo resolvi?n
<baka_> yo ya goglie
<baka_> y no me salio nada
<baka_> quisas no supe consultar
<Itxshell> baka_,  ve a la pagina oficial de XFCE
<Reisilver> ummmmm el problema exactamente cu?l es??
 * alexneb escuchando
<Reisilver> qu? te molesta
<baka_> no me deja mover los elementos
<Itxshell> ¿alguien acá instalo ubuntu en una minilaptop?
<Reisilver> ummmmmm
<Reisilver> los iconos
<baka_> con sueerte me deja ordenarlos entre si
<baka_> mira:
<baka_>  no logro mover los elementos de el panel de xfce
<baka_> <baka_> <baka_> solo me deja ponerlos uno al lado del otro
<baka_> <baka_> <baka_> tomando en consideracion que el primero esta a la izquierda
<baka_> <baka_> <baka_> todos quedan hacia la izquierda
<baka_> <baka_> <baka_> yo quiero poner los menus en la izquierda y lo demas a la derecha pero no me deja modificarlo, alquien tiene alguna idea ?
<Reisilver> ah
<Reisilver> ya entendi
<m4v> baka_: podés usar el pastebin en vez de floodear el canal?
<m4v> !paste baka_
<kubot> baka_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Reisilver> en gnome pod?a lo iconos de los programas yen un lado y los juego en otro
<baka_> de echo antes de actualizar el xfce estaban menus izqueirda, demases derecha
<baka_> y en gnome puedo dejar los iconos del panel(barras superiores e infeiores) donde se me pege la soberuta gana
<Reisilver> ummmm crees que la actualizacion tuvo algo que ver
<baka_> por lo que me parece raro que no me deje ponerlo donde quiera
<baka_> mira la barra de abajo la logre arreglar
<baka_> la de arriba es la que me falta
<juanito1> gnome apesta
<juanito1> no se pueden usar muchos programas
<Reisilver> si eliminas esa barra y colocas otra nueva
<baka_> ya lo intente
<molocoize> por que apesta gnome
<Reisilver> y personalizada
<juanito1> no puedes usar power point
<baka_> ya lo ise
<baka_> ._.
<juanito1> ni a la familia adobe
<baka_> adobe apesta
<Reisilver> eh no te metas con mi gnomo que est? maquillada en mi PC
<juanito1> adobe flash ?
<baka_> consume cualquier pc inesesariamente
<juanito1> lo decis porque no sabes usarlo
<baka_> pst adobe reader  suck :c
<fosco_> baka_, asegurate de que el panel no tiene los elementos bloqueados
<fosco_> !lenguaje
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<baka_> el xfce no deja bloquear los elementos como gnome
<baka_> solo la posivion del panel entero
<Reisilver> eso es kubot manten el respeto
<juanito1> !google ubuntu 11.04
<kubot> Así será Ubuntu 11.04: <http://120linux.com/asi-sera-ubuntu-11-04/>; Ubuntu 11.04: segundo desarrollo disponible: <http://www.desarrolloweb.com/actualidad/ubuntu-11-04-segundo-desarrollo-disponible-4757.html>; Wayland en los repositorios de Ubuntu 11.04 « Soft-Libre: <http://elsoftwarelibre.wordpress.com/2011/02/27/wayland-en-los-repositorios-de-ubuntu-11-04/>; Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal (2 more messages)
<juanito1> adios gnome
<baka_> ya me tengo k ir
<Itxshell> si no te parece el escritorio que usas, simplemente regresa al que te gusta.
<m4v> juanito1: gnome no tiene mucho que ver con que no puedas usar aplicaciones de Windows.
<Itxshell> se volvio intolerable la lectura
<baka_> usare lubuntu a la noche :B
<baka_> graciuas por la ayuda(aunque no ayamos solucionado el problema)
<Reisilver> bien Itxshell
<Reisilver> as? se habla
<molocoize> usa openbox o flutbox
<juanito1> Itxshell, se volvio intolerable, xq vos lo vez asi, todo esta en la mente
<Itxshell> ser el que alienta al debate no es una posición respetable Reisilver
<Reisilver> oye yo s?lo decia que estaba deacuerdo con lo que dijiste y, pero si gustas retiro lo dicho
<Reisilver> gnome es bacan , a mi me gusta
<Itxshell> le tengo respeto Reisilver  no haga que cambie de opinion
<juanito1> Reisilver, dime porque es bacan ..
<juanito1> yo te di mi punto de vista de porque es malo
 * alexneb se despide con la patita
<Reisilver> por que sati sface mis necesidades
<molocoize> sean civilizados,no
<juanito1> no se pueden usar softwares pesados
<m4v> por favor, esta discusión es más adecuada en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<Reisilver> bueno a comer
<Reisilver> DIOS LOS bendiga a todos
<molocoize> provecho
<juanito1> molocoize, el unico incivilizado aca es Itxshell que le dijo a todos que no es AMABLE
<molocoize> alguien a usado unity ya?
<molocoize> calma,y buenos alimentos
<molocoize> provaron el alfha 2 ,de naty 11.04?
<Souchiro> nas :D
<fosco_> si molocoize, si quieres hablar sobre ese tema seguimos en #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<molocoize> bueno
<Itxshell> a mi me dio problemas de video el naty
<Itxshell> no me dejo pasar de la instalación
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<d0lph1n> Hola erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola d0lph1n
<juanito1> erAbuelo, tu edad ?
<erAbuelo> y la tuya ?
<juanito1> 22
<mimecar> juanito1: los LOGs del canal son públicos, cualquiera puede ver la información que des
<erAbuelo> juanito1: pues yo, mas xD
<juanito1> xD
<juanito1> mimecar, a que te refieres ?
<mimecar> que todo el texto que pones aparece en una web
<nanovany> un problema camaradas!!!
<mimecar> y puede leerlo cualquier persona
<juanito1> si entiendo
<nanovany> mi paketeria, bueno , la de presentaciones
<nanovany> sus efectos al ponerle
<nanovany> los hace muy lentos
<nanovany> ya cerre todas las aplicacioens abiertas por mi
<nanovany> y nada de nada, estan lentas
<nanovany> los efectos ke le pongo a imagenes y letras.. alguna solucion?
<mimecar> nanovany: pon la animación más rápida
<erAbuelo> o no pongas efectos
<nanovany> mimecar ya las puse, peropss, si lsa hace, pero como ke se  traaba:S
<mimecar> traducción de la frase?
<nanovany> jeje, sii sale mejor, pero se sigue trabando, los hace pero despues s etraba un segundo y acaba el efecto
<nanovany> se ve cortado pss
<nanovany> ??
<nanovany> mimecar?
<mimecar> di
<jmanuel_cool> saludando a todos y todas
<fzeta> Hi!!
<Kurdt> hi
<nanovany> miis efectos de diapositivas van muy lentos!!!
<nanovany> ayudaa!!
<nanovany> x_x
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas las actualizaciones del sistema?
<nanovany> siii, todo lo tengo actualizado UU
<mimecar> ¿has buscado en google ese fallo?
<Extero> Hola a todos
<Extero> alguien me podria ayudar con unas dudas que tengo,  deseeo instalar la vercion 10.10 de ubuntu netbook
<mimecar> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Extero> ok
<Extero> la cosa es esta, quiero crear las particiones, pero tengo la duda a que se refiere con los directorios raiz y home y swap
<mimecar> linux necesita como mínimo dos particiones
<mimecar> si guardas tus datos aparte 3 , / , /home y swap
<Extero> como devo distribuir el tamaño, si tengo 71 gb para el ubuntu, esa es mi duda, ¿a cual le devo dar mas?
<erUSUL> Extero: a home
<mimecar>  / 10 GB, swap la memoria ram que tengas y /home el resto
<Extero> se que el swap es la memoria de intercambio y tiene que ser igual a mi memoria ram
<erUSUL> Extero: depende. puede ser menos sino vas a suspender a disco
<Extero> aa, ya entendi
<Extero> en el directorio raiz, para que sirve?
<mimecar> para guardar el sistema
<mimecar> es lo mismo que C:
<Extero> aa, y porque le dan tan poco gb, ¿con 10 es suficiente?, porque si quiero instalarle mas programa, se llenaria mas rapido
<Extero> o no influye
<mimecar> tienes que ser un poco bestia para llenar ese espacio
<Extero> XD
<Extero> bueno entonces lo dejare en 10 gb
<jvargas90> hola que takl
<Extero> gracias a todos, me sirvio mucho su ayuda
<jvargas90> como le puedo cambiar los permisos
<sernunez> el archivo /etc/hosts se me genera cada vez que reinicio
<sernunez> como hago para poner algo el hosts y que quede es para testear una aplicación web en forma local
<jvargas90> como le puedo cambiar los persmisos a un monton de archivos
<dzup2> jvargas90: man chmod
<dzup2> sernunez: man chmod    tambien
<sernunez> chmod ???
<sernunez> que tiene que ver chmod con la red ?
<sernunez>  # Added by NetworkManager
<sernunez> es NetworkManager quien me genera el /etc/hosts
<jvargas90> como lo uso??
<lastent> Hola, me pasa que en algunos programas cuando escribo no me permite poner tilde, por ejemplo en netbeans y en skype, saben si me falta instalar algo o configurar otra cosa?
<sernunez> cambiarle los permisos sería no dejar que se autoconfigure la red
<dzup2> sernunez: chmod -w /etc/hosts
<dzup2> sernunez: man chmod
<dzup2> sernunez: si le quitas escvritura a tu archivo no se modificara
<sernunez> dzup2: pero no es lo que quiero
<jvargas90> alguien sabe de CDISIS??
<castellano1521> buenas, a alguno de vosotros le han desaparecido los emblemas en nautilus? sé q no es importante, pero me resultaban bastante útiles [Nautilus 2.28.1 | Ubuntu 9.10]
<dzup2> "(14:17:21) sernunez: como hago para poner algo el hosts y que quede es para testear una aplicación web en forma local" <-al parecer si
<mimecar> castellano1521: deberías actualizar tu versión de ubuntu
<mimecar> te quedarás pronto sin actualizaciones
<sernunez> dzup2: pero no es la forma correcta de hacer las cosas
<sernunez> tiene que haber algo ams académico que sacarle los permisos a un archivo
<castellano1521> mimecar: ya, supongo q tarde o temprano me tocará, pero soy bastante reacio a actualizar un sistema operativo q me funciona a la perfección (o casi) :P
<sernunez> antes no se hacía así
<mimecar> castellano1521: el 29 de Abril dejarás de tener actualizaciones
<dzup2> que exactamente quieres hacer sernunez?
<castellano1521> mimecar: ups, pues me pilla ya. De todas formas, en ubuntu 3 ya no hay emblemas no?
<mimecar> ubuntu 3 no existe
<castellano1521> perdón
<castellano1521> gnome 3
<sernunez> agregar un hosts al /etc/hosts o donde sea para que cuando pongo en firefox www.exemplo.com vaya a localhost en vez de resolver los ombres
<sernunez> *nombres
<mimecar> aun falta para que salga gnome3
<castellano1521> ah vale, creí q ya venía en las siguientes versiones
<castellano1521> bueno, quizá sabéis dónde guarda la información de emblemas nautilus, a ver si lo puedo resolver yo? en .nautilus quizá? es q ahí no tengo nada
<satellite> tengo un problema estaba descargando wine o no recuerdo que y se trabo por k esperaba k aceptara una licencia pero no podia darle click en acepotar era ya recuerdo un programa que decia algo asi como play in linux no se si lo han visto o tenido el problema pero me sale el siguiente mensaje E: dpkg se interrumpió, debe ejecutar manualmente «sudo dpkg --configure -a» para corregir el problema.
<satellite> E: _cache->open() failed, please report. a ver si alguien me puede ayudar pls
<satellite> E: dpkg se interrumpió, debe ejecutar manualmente «sudo dpkg --configure -a» para corregir el problema.
<dzup2> sernunez: mira el mio http://pastebin.com/a2i34gRu   y este es el ls -al /etc/hosts   -> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 282 2010-12-12 21:52 /etc/hosts    ...problemas? ninguno
<dzup2> sernunez: si te quieres complicar la vida ...eso es otra cosa
<sernunez> va debajo de ipv6 ?
<dzup2> sernunez: ami me funciona asi
<sernunez> dzup2: no me quiero complicar la vida
<sernunez> dzup2: cuando le pongo en 127.0.0.1 www.example.com luego de reiniciar desaparece
<dzup2> porque se regenera, por eso quitale -w (escritura)
<dzup2> alex@mascota:~$ ls -al /etc/hosts
<dzup2> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 282 2010-12-12 21:52 /etc/hosts
<castellano1521> bueno, pues nada, me quedo sin emblemas :D ya actualizaré cuando la máquina lo pida
<yemino> alguien que use gwibber sabe como sacar el "is" inicial cuando se postea en facebook?  Es molesto
<fosco_> buenas noches
<d0lph1n> buenas noches
<slatan> noches buenas young padawan
<ivedci89> alguien sabe algo de NAC?
<ivedci89> Burro
<ivedci89> Cibort
<ivedci89> erAbuelo
<Burro> dime ivedci89 ?
<ivedci89> alguien sabe algo de NAC?
<ivedci89> es un proxi o algo asi
<Burro> yo no manejo proxy
<ivedci89> para controlar la navegacion por internet
<ivedci89> tengo entendido que es de linux
<omikron4> network access control
<ivedci89> Muy bien omikron4 ... que más?
<omikron4> ppues que pasa de las ip y esta configurado para entrar solo los admitidos a traves de usuario y contraseña
<ivedci89> se puede ver lo que los usuarios hacen o navegan en la red con eso?
<omikron4> no... te permite ver si estas autorizado
<ivedci89> es un programa...
<ivedci89> ?
<omikron4> ppozi
<ivedci89> y es el mismo programa el que controla en que sitios puedes entrar y en cual no?
<omikron4> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Control_de_acceso_a_red
<omikron4> http://sourceforge.net/projects/opennac/
<maestrolinux> buenas
<Katarcis> buenas
<Katarcis> :)
<maestrolinux> alguno sabe porque el empathy no guarda el avartar ni el nombre puesto
<Katarcis> que version usas
<Katarcis> de ubuntu
<Katarcis> maverick?
<maestrolinux> 10.10
<Katarcis> se supone que alli sirve
<fosco_> maestrolinux: habría que revisar los permisos de la carpeta donde empathy guarda los datos
<maestrolinux> se suponen tantas cosas
<maestrolinux> voy a ver los permisos
<omikron4> empathy es que tiene menos porvenir que un espia sordo
<Katarcis> jaja
<maestrolinux> jua
<fzeta> ta'luegoooo lucas!!
<maestrolinux> los permisos estan bien
<fosco_> pega la linea aqui que la vea
<maestrolinux> al no ser que almacene las imagenes fuera de home
<fosco_> 1 linea
<maestrolinux> -rw-r--r-- 1 maestro maestro
<fosco_> que carpeta es?
<maestrolinux> ~/.config/Empathy
<fosco_> la mia tiene 700
<fosco_> drwx------  2 dani dani  4096 2011-02-16 13:55 Empathy
<fosco_> comprueba tambien lo q hay dentro, q ningun archivo sea de root
<maestrolinux> drwx------ 2 maestro maestro 4096 2011-02-28 19:42 Empathy
<maestrolinux> ojo en arch hace lo mismoç
<maestrolinux> fosco_: a vos te queda el avatar?
<maestrolinux> en realidad es una boludes pero queria ver que ande
<fosco_> si, pero en mi caso el avatar lo saca de facebook y de gmail
<maestrolinux> ahh algo lei
<maestrolinux> fosco_:  mira esto ~/.mission-control/accounts/accounts.cfg
<maestrolinux> modificando eso a mano anda!!
<maestrolinux> ejej
<fosco_> y ese archivo tiene bien los permisos y propietario?
<juanito1> diganme el virtual box soporta web cam ?
<juanito1> integrada
<fosco_> juanito1: si tienes soporte USB debería poder acceder a la webcam
<fosco_> pero asegurate primero de que tienes soporte usb
<juanito1> la web cam esta integrada a la notebook
<fosco_> las integradas suelen conectarse por usb
<fosco_> haz la prueba
<juanito1> estoy usando vw mare workstation
<fosco_> lsusb
<fosco_> a ver si sale
<juanito1> fosco_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573704/
<fosco_> la chicony esa debe ser
<juanito1> pero el windows seven virtualizado no me reconoce
<juanito1> fosco_, :S
<Cibort> juanito1
<Cibort> Si lo soporta
<Cibort> A la webcam
<Cibort> Pero debes configurarla
<juanito1> haber
<juanito1> como ?
<juanito1> hazme team
<Cibort> El Vbox
<Cibort> La reconoce como un dispositivo
<Cibort> USB
<Cibort> Y asi la configuras
<juanito1> si pero estoy usando vmware workstation
<Cibort> <juanito1> diganme el virtual box soporta web cam ?
<Cibort> Tu preguntaste eso
<juanito1> me confundi
<Cibort> Y eso te estoy respondiendo
<juanito1> ahora te pregunto
<Cibort> Ah, okey
<juanito1> el vmware soporta workstation
<juanito1> ?
<juanito1> Cibort,
<Cibort> No lo he ocupado
<Cibort> Con Vbox hago todo
<juanito1> vbox no me reconoce el usb
<Cibort> Deja ver la opcion
<Cibort> Por que
<juanito1> ni idea
<Cibort> Yo no tengo problemas, y me ha funcionado en otras distros, Windows XP y Mac OS X Snow Leopard
<Cibort> Virtualizados
<Cibort> Y ni un problema
<Cibort> (Con AtheOS si tuve problemas)
<Cibort> Ya mira, juanito1
<Cibort> En Vbox vas a configuracion de la maquina
<Cibort> Ficha USB
<juanito1> Cibort, me gustaria instalar XP pero no tengo el cd de los drivers
<Cibort> Y agregas un filtro de USB
<juanito1> el filtro de mi usb ?
<juanito1> o uno para que se pueda conectar cualquier usb
<Cibort> Recuerda tener montada la unidad en el sistema anfitrion
<Cibort> Y luego ahi le haces el perfil
<Cibort> Luego enciendes la maquina
<juanito1> ok
<Cibort> Y estara montada la unidad (si el sistema operativo lo permite, claro)
<Cibort> En caso de que no se monte, debes ademas instalarle los controladores
<Cibort> Al sistema virtual
<Cibort> Por ejemplo, yo hago correr mi web cam integrada, como mi iPod
<Cibort> En un Mac virtual
<Cibort> Asi como te dije
<juanito1> uhm
<juanito1> eso no sabia
<juanito1> explicame mejor eso plz
<Cibort> Se hace como ya te dije
<Cibort> 1.- Conectas el dispositivo al computador y esperas que el Sistema Anfitrion lo reconosca
<Cibort> 2.- Vas a VBox y seleccionas la maquina a ser virtualizada, sin encenderala la configuras en ficha USB y le creas un perfil al dispositivo USB
<juanito1> le doy a habilitar HCI ?
<Cibort> 3.- Enciendes la maquina virtual y ahi estara
<juanito1> EHCI ?
<Cibort> Si no lo haces
<Cibort> Solo reconocera los de USB 1.1
<Cibort> Asi que te recomiendo
<Cibort> Que lo hagas
<juanito1> en remoto le pongo si o no ?
<Cibort> Mira abajo
<Cibort> Va diciendo que hace cada cosa
<Cibort> Solo mueve el mouse
<Cibort> Es muy sencilla la configuracion
<Cibort> Solo hay que leer lo que dice
<Cibort> Y hacerlo
<Cibort> Si pudiste virtualizar una maquina, puedes hacer lo del USB
<Cibort> Que es por lejos mas facil
<juanito1> che
<Cibort> Me gustaria seguir ayudandote
<Cibort> Pero debo salir
<juanito1> esper
<juanito1> a
<juanito1> solo 1 hora
<Cibort> Me esperan para una comida
<Cibort> Y se me hace tarde
<juanito1> antes dime
<juanito1> que tal el leopard ?
<juanito1> xq no le pones el lion ?
<Cibort> Por que no tengo el Lion
<Cibort> Tengo solo el DVD del Snow Leopard
<Cibort> Es un sistema muy ordenado, pero como que te encasilla un poco
<juanito1> vale
<Cibort> Mas estable que Windows, pero me parecio que el consumo de recursos
<Cibort> Asciende muy rapido
<Cibort> Es un sistema liviano, pero hasta por ahi no mas
<Cibort> Pero no tiene nada de especial
<Cibort> La verdad
<juanito1> sistema liviano
<juanito1> que consume muchos recursos
<Cibort> Es que el sistema
<Cibort> No los consume
<Cibort> Pero sus programas si son pesados
<Cibort> Y luego de un rato de uso
<Cibort> El sistema se vuelve lento
<juanito1> bueno si
<juanito1> cuanto le pones ?
<juanito1> 2 gb ?
<juanito1> de ram
<Cibort> Si, y 3 nucleos
<Cibort> Bueno
<Cibort> Me retiro
<Cibort> Bye!
<juanito1> vaya con DIOS
<juanito1> bye
<juanito1> eespera
<juanito1> que procesador tenes ?
<juanito1> Cibort, ?
<linux190> quien me ayuda pls
<linux190> tengo un error
<d0lph1n> que te pasa linux190
<linux190> pues
<linux190> mira
<linux190> cuando quiero instalar algo
<linux190> me sale error
<linux190> del
<linux190> aptdaemon
<linux190> y no se qe hacer
<linux190> no puedo ni actualizar ni nada
<dabor> linux190, como estas intentqando instalar?
<linux190> pues
<linux190> el repositorio de wine
<linux190> ocea no me deja ni actualizar lo nuevo
<linux190> ni instalar el chrome
<linux190> por que sale ese error
<linux190> de lo repositorio
<d0lph1n> qué comando ejecutas?
<dabor> linux190, no es un repositorio oficial, si lo anulas funciona bien?
<linux190> es el comando de la pagina oficial de wine
<linux190> ocea
<linux190> sale como un comando roto
<linux190> o algo asi
<dabor> comando troto?
<d0lph1n> qué es lo que pones en la consola que luego te da error
<d0lph1n> ¿?
<linux190> mire lo que me sale
<linux190> update-alternatives: error: la ruta alternativa /usr/bin/net.samba3 no existe. dpkg: error al procesar samba-common-bin (--configure):  el subproceso script post-installation instalado devolvió el código de salida de error 2 No se ha escrito ningún informe de Apport porque ya se alcanzado el nivel MaxReports
<dabor> linux190, desintala samba3 y prueba de nuevo
<linux190> y como ago eso
<linux190> ?
<dabor> linux190, lee alguna guia para instalar programas en ubuntu
<dabor> linux190, guia ubuntu tiene bastante info
<linux190> :S
<dabor> linux190, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=A%C3%B1adir_aplicaciones
<linux190> weon
<linux190> eso ya lo se
<linux190> desde que comense a usar Ubuntu
<linux190> yo quiero saber
<Katarcis> xD
<linux190> por que me esta dando error el repositorio
<Katarcis> linux190,  eres chilenos?
<dabor> linux190, si lo sabes para que estas preguntando aca
<linux190> Colombiano
<Katarcis> de que parte
<linux190> hay señooo....rrr
<Katarcis> soy paisa
<linux190> yo Barranquillero
<Katarcis> que bien
<Katarcis> pasate por mi canal
<Katarcis> y te ayudo
<linux190> y cual es ?
<Katarcis> mira en el privado
<juanito1> linux190, disculpa no me reconocen los usb mi, windows seven, virtualizado :S
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-01
<Mobiplayer> juanito1: con vbox?
<juanito1> si
<juanito1> ni el disco portable ni el usb
<Mobiplayer> Creo recordar que tenías que activar explícitamente el soporte usb
<Mobiplayer> y compilar el módulo de vbox correspondiente... al menos hace un par de años xD
<juanito1> ya lo hize
<juanito1> lo raro es que me sale una tercera opcion
<juanito1> llamada
<juanito1> chicomi
<Mobiplayer> :o
<juanito1> y luego mi usb san disk y mi disco portable
<juanito1> y no se que es ese chicomi
<Mobiplayer> no me suena de nada lo de chicomi
<Mobiplayer> :(
<juanito1> chicony electro..
<Mobiplayer> suena a fabricante de algo
<Mobiplayer> lo has googleado?
<juanito1> si y cuando la activo se pone rel ento
<juanito1> no
<Mobiplayer> hazlo ya que yo o tengo ni idea de lo que es... Y me voy ya a dormir, sorry
<Mobiplayer> en 5 horas tengo que levantarme
<juanito1> dale
<juanito1> no te preocupes
<Mobiplayer> :)
<Mobiplayer> buenas noches y suerte
<baka_> holas
<baka_> tengo un problema con el grub
<baka_> tengo dos discos y por algun motivo se desconfiguro el grub y me parte el grub en modo rescate, el grub eswta en el disco de xp y quiero recuperarlo y pasarlo al disco en que tengo linux
<baka_> que metodo me recomiendan?
<dabor__> baka_, lo mejor es que el grub este en el MBR del disco master
<juanito1> baka_, formatea todo
<baka_> necesito el grub principalmente para partir linux
<baka_> si esta en ese disco es ams simple, si quisiera partir el xp en caso de emergencia podria simplemente desconectar el disco de linux y parte xp solo
<baka_> ahora como esta asi no logro partir ninguno de esos SO
<baka_> formatear = Perder todos mis archivos :c
<baka_> que tal rescatux?
<dabor__> baka_, en caso de emergencia desconecta el disco de windows
<baka_> no me parte el disco de linux sin el grub partidor+
<baka_> se queda asi
<baka_> _
<baka_> tiritando
<dabor__> baka_, no que que emergenecia puedas tener que te obligue a desconeatr un disco
<baka_> emergencia: se echa a perder el grub y necesito pedir soporte para arreglaro, entro a xp para solucionarlo >_>
<baka_> ahora estoy en un tercer disco que tiene xubuntu
<baka_> no podria fixearlo desde aqui?
<baka_> para no tener que descargar rescatux
<dabor__> baka_, el grub jamas se estropea
<baka_> si
<dabor__> baka_, y si pasa eso, con un livecd se arregla
<baka_> le acabo de meter un disco nuevo
<baka_> el cual formatie
<baka_> y se echoi a perder el rub
<baka_> grub anterior del disco xpo
<baka_> creo que sobreescribio algo que lo estropeo
<baka_> actualmente el grub esta anidado en el tercer disco
<dabor__> baka_, no habras respetado el orden de conecxion
<baka_> pero no me parte xp
<baka_> pus tengo un master y dos salave
<dabor__> baka_, si no moviste el master, el grub no se modifica
<dabor__> baka_, y despues le agregas los SO que faltan
<baka_> FORMATIE un nuevo disco duro, el cual instalo el grub en si mismo, eso dejo la caga, dos grub dando vuelva, uno masterr, uno en el nuevl e, nuevo sobreescrivio algunas cosas, xp se reusa a partir, incluso cuando desconecto el nuevo
<jvargas90> hola como puedo eliminar openvpn
<jvargas90> no lo encuentro en el sinaptic ni por apt-get
<jvargas90> es un paquete .deb
<jvargas90> pero no cmo quitarlo
<dabor__> jvargas90, hay que conocer el nombre exacto del paquete
<jvargas90> okas
<dabor__> jvargas90, sudo apt-cache search openvpn
<jvargas90> ya te digo como se llama realmente
<dabor__> jvargas90, me parece que se llama exactamente asi
<dabor__> jvargas90, que error te da?
<jvargas90> openvpn-as-1.7.0-Ubuntu.i386.deb
<dabor__> jvargas90, lo instalaste desde los repos?
<jvargas90> nop
<jvargas90> desde un .deb que descargue en internet
<baka_> si lo busca en synaptic a de salir solo con el openvnp
<baka_> no es nesesariuo ponerle todo el nombre
<baka_> si no aparece en sinaptic no deve estar instalado
<baka_> aunque sea deb se agrega a la lista
<jvargas90> y como lo elimino
<baka_> deveria aparecer en synaptic
<baka_> estas seguro que lo instalaste?
<dabor__> jvargas90, si esta listado en synaptic lo desintalas
<dabor__> jvargas90, como cualquier paquete
<baka_> alguien save si puedo usar rescatux desde un pendrive, no me quedan cd
<linux190> kubuntu es bueno ?
<Cibort> linux190
<Cibort> Es igual a Ubuntu
<Cibort> Solo que viene
<Cibort> Con otro entorno grafico
<Cibort> KDE en vez de Gnome
<Cibort> Por eso Kubuntu
<linux190> ok instalare
<Cibort> linux190
<Cibort> Puedes instalarle KDE a Ubuntu con Gnome
<baka_> pero consume mas recursos kubuntu (?)
<baka_> eso tenia entendido
<Cibort> Y luego
<Cibort> Elegir entre KDE y Ubuntu
<Cibort> Digo KDE y Gnome
<linux190> pos tengo PC potente
<juanito1> linux190, es mas liviano
<baka_> lubuntu es mas liviano o_ó
<linux190> peor nunca e usado lubuntu
<baka_> usa kubuntu o ubuntu
<baka_> estas cosas son para cafeteras
<baka_> como la mia
<baka_> (me refiero a lubuntu )
<linux190> ahh ok
<linux190> yo pongo una cafetera con linux
<linux190> es que compadre
<linux190> y eso se biene un poco de pregunta
<linux190> y la primera pregunta que me diran es
<linux190> "HAY OYE CUAL ES EL INICIO DE ESTE WINDOWS"
<linux190> -.-"
<linux190> me saca de quisios eso
<juanito1> linux190, si quieres una cafetera con un cuy corriendo como fuente de poder
<juanito1> usa puppu linux
<juanito1> puppy linux
<juanito1> es el linux mas liviano de todos
<juanito1> te lo levanta con una ram de 256 mb, una pentium 1 y de disco duro puedes usar un pendrive de 1gb
<linux190> :O
<baka_> yo solo quiero que sea un pin mas fluido, por eso uso lubuntu, que tiene las mismas librerias de soporte de ubuntu(comparten repositorios)
<Cibort> baka_
<Cibort> Logico
<Cibort> Si solo cambia el entorno grafico
<Cibort> Es el mismo sistema operativo
<baka_> si cibort?
<baka_> (si puede ser= dime)
<tottiq> buenas, alguien me podría decir por que cuando abro el asistente de escritorio remoto, se me dispara el procesador al 100%???
<juanito1> tottiq, que procesador tenes ?
<tottiq> core 2 duo
<juanito1> y cuanto de ram tenes ?
<tottiq> 4gb
<juanito1> que escritorio remoto usas
<juanito1> team ?
<baka_> quisas sea problema de temperatura
<tottiq> el q trae default ubuntu
<baka_> eso alenta el rendimiento de los computadores
<baka_> como es buen pc no se me ocurre otra cosa
<tottiq> es como un asistente
<juanito1> deberias usar el team weaver 5
<tottiq> justo enciendo esto, me voy directo a remote desktop y se me disparo el procesador
<tottiq> voy a probar con team weaver a ver
<tottiq> juanito1, gracias por la ayuda
<juanito1> si pero proba el 5
<juanito1> el 6 no anda bien en ubuntu
<gl26h> hola, una consulta, ¿cual es el comando para saber con que kernel estoy usando ?
<dabor__> gliese581, uname -a
<dabor__> se jue
<virus69> saludos
<virus69> alguien me puede decir si es posible apagar un ordenador con ubuntu desde comando con solo tener su direccion IP
<JoCrRRts> virus69, eso no se puede
<JoCrRRts> en terminos digamos legales
<JoCrRRts> amenos que sea una pc tuya
<virus69> claro amigo
<virus69> es que tengo 2 ordenadores pero en dos sitios diferentes
<JoCrRRts> entonces buscate un controlador remoto
<virus69> y aveces me gustaria apagarlo o reiniciarlo, pero no se como hacerlo por comando
<JoCrRRts> virus69,  http://www.linuxzone.es/howtos-manuales/how-to-acceso-control-remoto-de-pc-kubuntu-ubuntu/
<virus69> he leido que con shh instalado
<JoCrRRts> tambien
<virus69> bueno voy a leer el how to
<tottiq> por medio de ssh se puede
<tottiq> las 2 pc corren linux?
<tottiq> virus69,
<virus69> si amigo
<tottiq> te recomiendo hacerlo con openssh
<juanantonio> Buenas de nuevo. Una pregunta, ¿alguien es capaz de retransmitir por justin con linux?
<juanantonio> ¿Ninguno? Tengo un problema, quiero emitir partidos y crónicas de frontenis, pero no puedo
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<juanantonio> ¿Ninguno de los fenómenos que hay aquí?
<Katarcos> emitir?
<Katarcos> en vivo?
<juanantonio> Sí, eso mismo
<Katarcos> hay paginas que te dejan hacer eso
<juanantonio> Claro, justin.tv. Pero no soy capaz de que me funcione
<juanantonio> y eso que tengo una cuenta a medias con otro compañero
<juanantonio> Se supone que al darle a Emitir me pide que pulse Permitir
<juanantonio> pero no sale por ningún sitio
<juanantonio> supuestamente youtube y todo eso funciona con flash, ¿no?
<Katarcos> si
<juanantonio> Mmm, ¿cómo podría comprobar que mi webcam funciona correctamente en flash? Digo por si tiene algo que ver
<Katarcos> usas webcamstudio?
<Katarcos> la cam hasta donde yo se y entiendo no funciona por si sola en flash
<Katarcos> almenos eso eh visto yo
<juanantonio> No uso nada de eso, el driver y listo
<Katarcos> intenta con webcamstudio
<juanantonio> webcamstudio dices. ¿Eso está para Lucid?
<Katarcos> aver que tal
<Katarcos> ps mira tu
<Katarcos> nose
<Katarcos> http://es.ws4gl.org/
<juanantonio> Ok, voy a echar un ojo, gracias
<enter7660> hola
<Katarcos> hi
<juanantonio> Katarcos> tenías razón, eres un monstruo. Muchas gracias
<juanantonio> Hasta mañana
<Katarcos> adios
<remaster> Hola una pregunta, como hago para ver el arranque de ubuntu en modo texto? me gustaria mucho que se viera de esa manera uso 10.04
<debsan> remaster, instalate startup-manager
<JoCrRRts> remaster, mira http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466466
<remaster> es seguro hacerlo? me da algo de miedo tocar el arranque jeje
<JoCrRRts> mm nose nunca lo eh intentado
<JoCrRRts> nunca habia pensado en eso
<JoCrRRts> xD
<remaster> jeje ya instale el startup-manager
<remaster> aluguien que lo haya probado? me da miedo quedarme sin arranque
<JoCrRRts> neh pero entonces haz un backup y salimos todos de dudas
<JoCrRRts> xDD
<remaster> hahaha
<eskpados-insxne> que onda
<remaster> ia lo hice asi de la nada >.<
<remaster> reiniciare mas de rato
<JoCrRRts> jaja
<JoCrRRts> xD
<eskpados-insxne> jajaj
<remaster> igual creo q no pasa nada si presiono shift y elijo otro kernel en el inicio
<JoCrRRts> ps
<JoCrRRts> si
<eskpados-insxne> si haces eso te hackean
<remaster> ojala no xD
<remaster> bueno reiniciare
<remaster> y les cuento
<eskpados-insxne> jajajajaj
<remaster> a ver q sale
<eskpados-insxne> ok
<JoCrRRts> me dieron unas estrias xD parezco mujer ya xDDD
<eskpados-insxne> jajajajaja xD
<eskpados-insxne> pasado
<remaster> volvi
<remaster> pues
<remaster> no se ve en modo texto
<remaster> solo se ve un _ parpadeando
<remaster> hasta que arranca el OS
<JoCrRRts> remaster,
<JoCrRRts>     sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst (para Gnome)
<JoCrRRts>     sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst (para Kde)
<remaster> sip
<JoCrRRts> buscamos la palabra quiet, y aquí tenéis dos maneras, bien la borráis (no pasa nada) o también vale poner noquiet.
<remaster> lei un tutorial sobre eso pero me sono demasiado pelifroso
<JoCrRRts> neh
<remaster> bueno una ultima curiosidad
<remaster> que es lo peor que podria pasar?
<JoCrRRts> mmm
<JoCrRRts> que caiga una bomba atomica xD
<eskpados-insxne> Necesitan informacion de ubuntu o kubuntu pasenle www.youtube/user/eskpados
<remaster> uhmm bomba atomica
<remaster> si es sobre USA seria algo tentativo
<JoCrRRts> xD
<eskpados-insxne> jajajaja
<eskpados-insxne> xd
<remaster> no se que onda llevo con ubuntu desde 6.10
<remaster> y aun asi me da miedo meterle mano xD
<JoCrRRts> dale
<JoCrRRts> si algo restauras con live cd
<JoCrRRts> y listo
<Sapote> launch missiles?  YES/no
<JoCrRRts> no
<JoCrRRts> xD
<eskpados-insxne> ubuntu es muy facil E: , si tienes miedo de perder algo haces un back up
<remaster> sudo launch missils -y
<remaster> mejor lo dejo asi
<remaster> esque tambien tengo problemas con los kernel
<remaster> no me sirve ninguno arriba del .25
<DavidReza> hola, necesito ayuda, hace unas horas estaba usando Ubuntu, y todo normal. Lo apagué y ahora al querer encenderlo, inicia  también normal, aparece mi usuario, me logueo, se carga mi wallpaper y el avant window navigator y luego la pantalla se pone negra, y lo único que se puede ver es el mouse. Alguien tiene alguna idea de lo que pueda estar pasando?
<eskpados-insxne> alguien sabe de algun hack para markeet street
<DavidReza> Ahorita tuve que entrar en Recovery Mode y darle la opción de X Restart
<DavidReza> hola, necesito ayuda, hace unas horas estaba usando Ubuntu, y todo normal. Lo apagué y ahora al querer encenderlo, inicia  también normal, aparece mi usuario, me logueo, se carga mi wallpaper y el avant window navigator y luego la pantalla se pone negra, y lo único que se puede ver es el mouse. Alguien tiene alguna idea de lo que pueda estar pasando?
<DavidReza> Ahorita tuve que entrar en Recovery Mode y darle la opción de X Restart
<Kubuntu190> Hola quiene s de Colombia ?
<JoCrRRts> yop
<liljoker09> Buenas alguien que conosca como instalar plugins a Rhythmbox 0.13.1 [Necesito el plugins Desktop Art] para ke se vea mejor mi Rhythmbox
<liljoker09> Yo antes tenia ese plugins y no tuve ningun problema pero con esta nueva instalacion no se porke no me lo instalo en fin cosas ke pasan
<Kubuntu190> JoCrRRts men
<Kubuntu190> tienes canal o conoces
<JoCrRRts> liljoker09, http://www.grapitix.com/?p=419
<Kubuntu190> una paguina dodne aigan gente
<Kubuntu190> de colombia
<JoCrRRts> tengo uno y conosco otro
<JoCrRRts> xD
<Kubuntu190> es que soy nuevo
<Kubuntu190> xD
<Kubuntu190> y pos quisiera saber si hay gente
<Kubuntu190> para placticar con ellos en chat etc
<JoCrRRts> yo tengo uno con un foro y web (que estan en construccin) sobre todo esto y conosco el oficial de ubuntu colombia
<liljoker09> JoCrRRts, gracias amigo pero ahi explica como instalarlos porke no encuentro nada en la red solo de instalar otro Rhythmbox
<JoCrRRts> si
<liljoker09> JoCrRRts, ok ahorita veo como me va la cosa gracias
<Kubuntu190> cual foro es amigo ?
<JoCrRRts> el canal mio es #aprendicestux y el de ubuntu colombia es #ubuntu-co
<Kubuntu190> ese
<Kubuntu190> ese es el que buscaba xD
<DavidReza> alguien me puede ayudar? Cuando inicio Ubuntu, despues de loguearme la pantalla se pone negra
<DavidReza> creo que tiene que ver con los gráficos, porque puedo executar una consola, y escribo 'sudo reboot' y la lap se reinicia
<DavidReza> y antes de que reinicie logro ver mi wallpaper
<liljoker09> JoCrRRts, amigo mira no me funsiona el desktop art hago lo ke esta en el tuto pero no me funsiona me podrias ayudar a instalarlo
<JoCrRRts> mm
<JoCrRRts> pues nose yo no eh instalado eso nunca
<JoCrRRts> tienes que leer tutos
<JoCrRRts> tiene que haber como
<liljoker09> JoCrRRts, jejeje ok
<DavidReza> alguna ayuda?
<JoCrRRts> DavidReza, instenta reestablecer gnome
<JoCrRRts> o kde
<JoCrRRts> lo que uses
<DavidReza> como hago eso?
<JoCrRRts> XD yo me voy a dormir ya.. pero si usas gnome se hace asi  (en consola ) rm -r .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd/
<lcn> basicamente te dice que borres cualquier archivo de configuracion local
<JoCrRRts> tu configuracion vuelve a la por defecto
<lcn> es decir de tu usuario
<JoCrRRts> pero no pierdes datos
<JoCrRRts> adios
<DavidReza> lcn,  a qué se refiere con que mi configuración vuelve a la de por defecto?
<lcn> muchas de las cosas que editas
<lcn> se guardan en ficheros ocultos
<lcn> en tu home
<lcn> bajo el nombre de .loquesea
<lcn> dependiendo que sea que edites
<lcn> o en .config
<lcn> muchos de ellos
<lcn> lo que el te dijo, fue que elimines esos directorios, asi si el problema era una mala configuracion con eso podia solucionarse
<lcn> entendes mas o menos?
<DavidReza> sí sí, todo eso lo entiendo, pero
<DavidReza> a qué se refiere con configuración por defecto?
<DavidReza> paneles y todo eso? :S
<lcn> al eliminar esos ficheros
<lcn> cuando inicies de nuevo
<lcn> se van a cargar las configuraciones por defecto
<lcn> fijate si tenes esos directorios que te nombro
<lcn> .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd/
<lcn> alt + h  para verlos
<lcn> si usas nautilus creo q era asi
<lcn> va con todos en gral
<DavidReza> es Ctrl + H
<lcn> perdon ctrl + h
<lcn> me equivoque yo
<lcn> yo no uso eso hace mucho, ya me olvido :S
<DavidReza> xD
<lcn> tene cuidado si borras por consola
<lcn> de no equivocarte
<DavidReza> pero por que la diagonal en gconfd/ ?
<lcn> porq es un directorio, de todos modos si usas -r
<lcn> te va a borrar lo que este dentro
<lcn> asi q supongo funcionaria igual
<DavidReza> no puedo simplemente renombrar las carpetas?
<lcn> como vos quieras
<lcn> yo nunca hice eso, y dudo que tu problema sea un problema de una config
<DavidReza> y que crees que sea entonces?
<DavidReza> horas antes había usado Ubuntu como si nada
<lcn> no instalaste nada, o actualizaste algo por el estilo?
<lcn> de por si es raro que algo deje de funcionar asi porq si, pero no es imposible tampoco
<DavidReza> sí, pero instalé el día de ayer
<lcn> luego de haber instalado funciono todo bien?=
<lcn> incluso si reinicio, y todo?
<DavidReza> sí
<DavidReza> siempre la apago porque la función de hibernar no me funciona
<lcn> no alcanzas a ver si tira algun error o algo antes de colgar?
<DavidReza> mmmm no, solo me logueo
<DavidReza> se carga avant window navigator, me avisa que tengo un mail nuevo y luego todo se pone negro
<DavidReza> pero tengo atajo para abrir consola
<DavidReza> la abro, escribo sudo reboot, y la la emieza a reiniciar, osea que sí funciona, pero no veo nada
<DavidReza> ahorita estoy en recovery mode
<lcn> y si pudieras deshabilitar avant?
<lcn> y ver si inicia con los procesos basicos?
<DavidReza> pues
<DavidReza> lo voy a intentar
<DavidReza> ya regreso entonces
<lcn> con probar
<liljoker09> alguien me podria guiar un poco ke puedo hacer con esto solo se que expiro la conexcion http://paste.ubuntu.com/573820/
<lcn> eso significa dos cosas
<lcn> o que el repositorio esta mal especificado y por ende no lo encuentra
<lcn> o que esta caido
<lcn> es bien sencillo, podrias revisar la sintaxis para ver si es que lo agregaste bien
<lcn> esa esa la salida completa? es decir, con ningun repo conecta o pegaste solo la parte que da error?
<liljoker09> lcn, ok si vuelvo a ejecutar otro sudo apt-get update me crearia error porke antes me estava funsionando pero solo meti un comando ke era para usar un plugins de rhythmbox y me sale eso
<fosco__> debe ser un fallo temporal
<ThrAnCh> ubuntu es igual que linuxmint?
<fosco__> reintentalo en un par de horas
<liljoker09> lcn, Este fue el comando ke introduci en la terminal y me dio error al ejecutar un update [sudo apt-get install python-gnome2-desktop-dev]
<fosco__> ThrAnCh: mint es parecida a ubuntu, sí
<ThrAnCh> a ok todo lo contrario tons
<lcn> liljoker09: no tiene nada que ver que hayas usado algun comando para instalar eso, el error dice que no puede conectar con esos repositorios nada mas
<ThrAnCh> pero alguien llego a instalarle asterisk a ubuntu ?
<liljoker09> lcn, ok revisare los repos a ver ke veo de extraño
<fosco__> yo no
<liljoker09> si no vuelvo a ejecutar otro sudo apt-get update
<ThrAnCh> ok.
<lcn> liljoker09: de todos modos, si antes no tuviste problema, a menos que hayas cambiado alguno, no los modifiques, es como te dijeron seguro un fallo temporal
<ThrAnCh> yo tambien siempre eh tenido problemas con los repositorios.
<liljoker09> lcn, si ok entonces esperare porke no toque nada kizas porke tengo un poco baja la señal de internet es ke se aya cortado la comunicacion esperare entonces
<liljoker09> lcn, gracias por la ayuda
<ThrAnCh> si se hubiera cortado la comunicacion
<liljoker09> a todos los demas tambien gracias
<ThrAnCh> no seguiria en el irc
<lcn> de ser asi, es mas probable aun jaja, fijate bien que internet funcione correctamente, tal vez en tuyo el problema
<lcn> liljoker09: de nada :D
<ThrAnCh> ;)
<lcn> ThrAnCh: creeria que no esta en la misma pc
<ThrAnCh> ;)
<liljoker09> ThrAnCh, o si tienes razon no seguiria aki en chat voy a verificar otra vez gracias de todos modos
<ThrAnCh> andas montando un servidor tio ???
<liljoker09> no estoy en mi lapi no tengo servidor uso un modem tigo
<ThrAnCh> busca en internet los repositorios para instalar esos paquetes
<ThrAnCh> tienes que modificar probablemente sources.list
<ThrAnCh> yo ando interesado en un servidor ip , alguna idea ?
<liljoker09> ThrAnCh, no tengo idea para ubuntu ya ke llevo poco tiempo de iniciar en ubuntu
<ThrAnCh> en que otra distro tienes mas tiempo ? o eres nuevo en linux.
<liljoker09> ThrAnCh, kizas otro sepa de servidor ip
<ThrAnCh> gracias por tu tiempo :)
<liljoker09> ThrAnCh, soy nuevo llevo a penas medio año kizas no me acuerdo pero me gusta mas ubuntu ke windows pero me cuesta un poco manejarme en esto jejeje
<liljoker09> ThrAnCh, para que necesitas un servidro ip tienes un cyber
<ThrAnCh> ya con el tiempo , sabras dominarlo bien ;)
<ThrAnCh> para mi tesis
<ThrAnCh> a te refieres a un locutorio ?
<liljoker09> no no pense que querias un servidor ip para un cybercafe
<liljoker09> no conosco para tesis o locutorio
<ThrAnCh> la telefonia ip funciona de dos maneras , con internet o con pstn
<ThrAnCh> yo quiero hacerlo funcionar con pstn , aunque la verdad no es nada nuevo.
<liljoker09> mmm... no amigo la verdad no tengo idea de eso porke de cambiar ip de pc o laptop kizas pero de tesis no tengo idea
<ThrAnCh> ok.
<ThrAnCh> y que tal a que te dedicas liljoker09
<liljoker09> ThrAnCh, ps a nada ya ke no tengo trabajo y lo ke mejor se hacer es investigar cosas para ubuntu
<ThrAnCh> a ok.
<liljoker09> cosas para windows etc, mi vicio son las computadoras ayudo a otros amigos con sus problemas etc...
<liljoker09> ThrAnCh, y no has encontrado nada en san google sobre tu tema servidor ip
<ThrAnCh> claro que si , hay monton de info
<ThrAnCh> pero no especificamente como yo lo deseo.
<liljoker09> hoo
<molocoize> buenas
<flashQarl> Buenas!
<flashQarl> se puede generar un tar con determinados archivos dependiendo de la fecha?
<flashQarl> hola??
<flashQarl> nadie sabe?
<alejandro__> Buenas gente, alguien me podria ayudar a configurar la tarjeta de sonido en modo consola ???
<fosco_> qué quieres saber exactamente?
<alejandro__> el modulo de sonido que seria alsa ??
<fosco_> alsa es el programa que gestiona el sonido
<fosco_> el modulo es la parte del kernel que da soporte al hardware
<fosco_> son cosas diferentes aunque relacionadas
<alejandro__> es que creo, que no tengo el modulo de sonido cargado
<alejandro__> pero no se exactamente como funciona el sonido, es la primera vez configuro el sonido desde consola
<omikron4> alejandro__: , si tienes cargado el modulo, pues en el terminal.. alsamixer
<alejandro__> estoy siguiendo por google algunas guias, pero hacen referencia a alsaconf, sigue teniendo soporte alsaconf ?
<fosco_> si
<fosco_> aunque no entiendo porqué lo haces así
<fosco_> no te sirven las herramientas de gnome?
<alejandro__> fosco_ no tengo las X
<fosco_> y eso?
<alejandro__> porque para las clases usamos Ubuntu Server
<alejandro__> siempre lo habia configurado con herramientas GUI,pero asin la verdad que nunca me lo habia planteado
<dannyLopez> buenas
<dannyLopez> estoy cansado de usar win2 en mi facultad e hice una liveusb, existe alguna forma de guardar las cosas que instalo en esa live_
<dannyLopez> !usb
<kubot> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fosco_> ahora que ya está creado no
<fosco_> pero en el momento de crearlo, si usas la herramienta que proporciona ubuntu puedes hacer un liveUSB persistente
<dannyLopez> si ya lo cree con el unetbooting
<omikron4> alejandro__: usa alsamixer y nos indicas.. que es de terminal.. alsaconf tendra soporte pero no funciona en terminal, por lo menos a mi
<alejandro__> omikron4 ejecute alsamixer y me salen "controles" de sonido
<alejandro__> ahora estoy compilando el modulo alsa que trae apt-get
<alejandro__> no se si ire mal encaminado :D
<omikron4> pues eso es la manera de darle quitarle o poner lo que quieras alejandro__, no es eso lo que querias??
<alejandro__> omikron4 yo lo que quiero es tener audio, que pueda reproducir un archivo por ej
<omikron4> alejandro__: tal vez tengas que instalar los non-free-extra-codecs
<alejandro__> un reproductor de consola, que no fuera muy lioso cual me recomendariais ??
<fosco_> alejandro__, mplayer
<omikron4> alejandro__: dispones de mpg321,  mpg123 y tambien.. http://ingeniero-forigua.blogspot.com/2009/03/reproducir-musica-en-modo-consola-en.html
<omikron4> alejandro__:  http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/8996151/MOC_-Reproductor-de-musica-Ubuntu_Linux-_facil-y-simple_.html
<jocamox> hola, alguien me podria indicar como instalar los drivers de una targeta wifi?
<omikron4> alejandro__: y el que mas me gusta para la consola mp3blaster que se encuentra en los repositorios, por lo menos en maverick
<omikron4> jocamox: que drivers y que tarjeta
<jocamox> omikron4: Alfa Network AWUS036H V5 Adaptador USB Wireless 1W con Antena de (AWUS036H V5)
<erUSUL> jocamox: lsusb no dice el chip?
<alejandro__> omikron4 perdon, no te lei, ahora leo ;))
<alejandro__> ya consegui ponerle audio, la verdad que no se que hize ;DDD, instale el mplayer y reproduje un archivo y ya funcionaba
 * omikron4 se va a alimentar a la criatura.. chaus
<jocamox> perdon erUSUL perdon
<jocamox> de momento me esta ayudando omikron4
<alejandro__> joccamox saca el idVendor y el idProduct con lsusb|lspci y busca en alguna base de datos de dispositivos el driver
<Guest43856> saludos
<cesar__> hola sala buen día
<Guest98747> oiga
<luckatoni> buenas a todos
<dannyLopez> buenas
<dannyLopez> como me puedo actualizar a naty?
<TecladoZurdo> hola
<dannyLopez> hola TecladoZurdo
<TecladoZurdo> que hubo dannyLopez
<Guest98747> alguien ha probado el ubuntu en IMAC aluminium
<TecladoZurdo> sabes quiero usar video conferencia pero no se como
<dannyLopez> tratando de actualizarne a natty
<dannyLopez> x)
<TecladoZurdo> mi camara web funciona con cheese
<TecladoZurdo> pero hay no se como hacer que funcione con algun programa
<Guest98747> después del menú de kubuntu natty no aaranca el video
<Guest98747> alguien sabe como solucionarlo?
<Guest98747> hola
<Guest98747> Pantalla negra, alguien sabe como corregirla?
<Learsy-Sevilla> Hola a to@s!!!
<Guest98747> alguen me puede ayudar?
<Learsy-Sevilla> yo tengo una duda: Por que cuando mi portatil hiberna o suspendo luego al intentar despertarlo no se me enciende la pantalla??
<dannyLopez> como instalo gnome-shell?
<Guest98747> no puedo instalar kubuntu, arranco, sale el menú y luego se queda la pantalla negra con el cursor solamente (Imac 24 aluminium)
<Guest98747> alguien?
<Learsy-Sevilla> lo siento, pero yo no lo se...
<Learsy-Sevilla> verifica que la imagen descargada este correcta con el md5, verifica que este bien kemada en el cd y prueba en virtualbox...
<Learsy-Sevilla> por descartar...para encontrar el diagnostico...
<Guest98747> está todo correcto
<Guest98747> ok, probaré en virtualbox
<chiche> hola..
<Guest98747> alguien ha logrado instalar natty en imac 9,1?
<ProXeN> Buenas
<neneta> hola
<chiche> la unica forma de instalar software es desde ubuntu software center o tambien hay pagias para descargas?
<chiche> *paginas
<neneta> tb hay paginas
<erUSUL> chiche: lo mas recomendable es usar siempre el software center,
<ProXeN> Hay páginas como get-deb
<ProXeN> Pero la mayoria de cosas ya están en los repositorios
<ProXeN> Así que no tiene mucho sentido a menos que busques algo muy específico
<ProXeN> Como el Ubuntu Tweak
<chiche> tengo un tdt usb que no me deja instalar los drivers
<neneta> hola , perdonarme  pero... es la primera vez ke uso el xchat :P
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<neneta2> se puede conectar a varios servers ala vez ¿?
<erUSUL> neneta2: depende del cleinte irc. la mayoria si pueden
<neneta2> use el comando pero no  me funcionO :(
<erUSUL> neneta2: que comando?
<neneta2> ./server -m nombredelserver
<neneta2> sin el punto delante :P
<neneta2> ese no sirve
<neneta2> jeje
<erUSUL> neneta2: que cliente irc?
<neneta2> aki ahora el xchat
<neneta2> te refieres a eso¿?
<neneta2> :S
<erUSUL> si
<neneta2> y como conecto a otro server ¿? me gustaria kedarme aki tb a la vez ke estoy en otro :P
<chiche> por que no me deja activar "firmware for dvb cards" ?
<ProXeN> Despliega los menús de arriba y dale a Connect Server o algo así
<ProXeN> Hace tiempo que no uso xchat neneta2, pero la opción anda por ahí
<erUSUL> neneta2: parece que es /newserver en xchat
<erUSUL> por lo que veo en google
<ProXeN> en irssi es /connect irc.XX
<neneta2> si Proxen pero me tirara de este...
<neneta2> :S
<ProXeN> lo has probado?
<Learsy-Sevilla> algien me puede decir pq ubuntu netbook no me enciende la pantalla al reanudarlo o cambiar el brillo cuando no esta enchufado a corriente??
<ProXeN> xD
<ProXeN> No debería tirarte a menos que tu le digas que desconecte
<neneta2> voy a ver son ese comando ...  hasta luego , creo ke me tirara ^^
<ProXeN> Suspense! xD
<erUSUL> neneta2: Xchat>New>server tab
<ProXeN> Es lo más fácil, sí
<neneta2> nada el conect no vale
<neneta2> ^
<neneta2> sigo aki
<neneta2> :P
<neneta2> ahora vuelvo...
 * neneta2 se ausenta... 
<angelitote> hola tengo el siguiente problema. edito una imagen con gimp y la guardo en una carpeta de mi directorio home y aunque el gimp me dice que esta guardada, busco el archivo y no existe
<angelitote> si creo una carpeta desde gimp tampoco existe despues
<molocoize> buenas tardes
<erUSUL> angelitote: find ~/ -name '*nombre*'
<molocoize> alguien ha probado gnome3?
<angelitote> erUSUL: se donde la he guardado, la he guardado varias veces pero de todos modos voy a probar lo que me dices
<angelitote> /home/jesus/Proyectos/WEB/LA MANZANA/Diseño/logo.png aparece con find pero en la ventana de la carpeta no existe
<erUSUL> angelitote: pues eso si que es raro... « nautilus /home/jesus/Proyectos/WEB/LA MANZANA/Diseño/logo.png »
<erUSUL> angelitote: pues eso si que es raro... « nautilus /home/jesus/Proyectos/WEB/LA MANZANA/Diseño/ »
<erUSUL> perdon
<angelitote> asi si aparece
<angelitote> erUSUL
<angelitote> asi si aparece la ventana con el archivo
<erUSUL> angelitote: tendras que refrescar nautilus con Ver>recargar o crtl + R.
<angelitote> nada. no da resultado
<erUSUL> angelitote: seguro que estas en las dos ventanas de nautilus en la misma carpeta?
<angelitote> si.
<angelitote> estoy casi seguro pero espera que reviso la ruta
<angelitote> perdon
<angelitote> erUSUL mis mas sinceras disculpas
<angelitote> parece ser que tengo 2 carpetas proyectos
<erUSUL> angelitote: no pasa nada ;P
<dannyLopez> buenas
<dannyLopez> SystemError: installArchives() failed me sale este error cuando quiero instalar el dispositivo de la wifi
<erUSUL> dannyLopez: que comando o programa usas
<dannyLopez> sistema>administracion>controladores adicionales
<chiche> juas!! =P
<DavidReza> hola, alguien me puede ayudar? Ayer me logueaba en mi lap,  despues de loguearme se cargaba el avan y demás y luego se quedaba la pantalla en negro. Al parecer era por compiz. Hoy ya puedo entrar y todo normal excepto que no me funciona NADA de compiz. Hay forma de reinstalarlo pero guardar mi archivo de configuración?
<erUSUL> dannyLopez: dmesg | tail
<erUSUL> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<dannyLopez> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/anGV6L9K
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/SVsV2zUP tambien me salio este error cuando trataba de instalar complementos para video y audio
<neneta2> xchat new irc.irc-hispano.org
<neneta2> pos no... no va :P
<neneta2> :$
<dannyLopez> ?
<neneta> ups
<dannyLopez> clear
<dannyLopez> ups
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/SVsV2zUP tambien me salio este error cuando trataba de instalar complementos para video y audio
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/anGV6L9K me sale este error cuando trato de instalar la wfi
<NeKRoiDe> buenassss.... gentesss
<molocoize> buenaas
<neneta2> uy ...
<NeKRoiDe> quien me da una mano? no me parace el icono del nm-applet
<NeKRoiDe> lo intento ejecutar pero me dice que ya hay una instancia en ejecucion
<NeKRoiDe> pero el indicador no lo veo...
<fosco_> NeKRoiDe, quizá has quitado el area de notificacion del panel
<NeKRoiDe> mmm
<NeKRoiDe> tengo la mayoria de las cosas solo me falta ese indicador
<neneta2> bueno ya estoy aki otra vez...  y sin poder entrar en 2 servers ala vez :(
<neneta2> :/
<DavidReza> alguien sabe como puedo actualizar un paquete que tiene un signo de admiración azul en Synaptic?
<NeKRoiDe> cambien la placa de red...
<NeKRoiDe> tendra algo que veR?
<NeKRoiDe> cambie*
<gustavolm> tengo un problema y empezó con la aplicación qt bin que descargue desde el sitio  la quise abrir y no hubo forma desde consola con los permisos me da el siguiente error ")" y quiero instalar qt-creator desde consola y me sale esto que no puedoi arreglar
<gustavolm> E: El paquete daemontools-installer necesita ser reinstalado, pero no se encuentra un archivo para éste.
<gustavolm> y desde el synaptic me da un error parecido y se cierra
<neneta2> hola vicente
<neneta2> :P
<vicente> Hola nena
<neneta2> mmm
<neneta2> por casualidad eres nuevo ¿?
<neneta2> mi hermano se llama asi... :P
<neneta2> jajajaja
<vicente> En la plaza
<neneta2> jejejeje
<neneta2> ke te ocurre ¿?
<vicente> Como hago las letras grandes' no veo
<neneta2> las letras de aki del chat ¿?
<vicente> claro
<neneta2> editar
<gustavolm> que cliente usas ?
<neneta2> preferencias
<neneta2> perdon
<neneta2> :$
<vicente> Ya esta me sobra pantalla
<neneta2> juer ... porke se ve la IP de los users ¿? :S
<neneta2> gustavolm tu sabes como puedo entrar en varios servers a la vez sin salir de este  con xchat ¿?
<gustavolm> neneta2,  apreta control + t
<gustavolm> se habre una nueva solapa de para servidores
<gustavolm> abre
<neneta2> ya lo he hecho y no pasa nada :S
<cossier> neneta2, puedes ir al menu Xchat->network list y selecionar otro !!
<cossier> neneta2, luego pulsas conectar
<neneta2> puede ser la opcion IRC conectar ¿?
<neneta2> :S
<neneta2> es el unico modo ke me salen los servidores :S
<neneta2> a ver..
<neneta2> :P
<neneta2> vale perfecto , pero en esa lista no esta el ke kiero... xd
<neneta2> y no me da opcion a añadir ninguno desde alli :S
<Guest8993> Es posible poner contraseñas diferentes en samba ? es decir tengo ya un serve con samba pero quiero que algunas carpetas tengan una contraseña diferente es posible esto ?
<neneta2> vaya... :(
<cossier> neneta2, pon /help y prueba con /newserver
<neneta2> ./newserver
<neneta2> y el nombre del serverǿ
<cossier> en la linea del xchat
<neneta2> juer aki el ctrl intro no vale para ke no se ejecuten los comandos.. grrrrrrr
<neneta2> :(
<neneta2> voy  coisser
<cossier> son comandos del xchat
<neneta2> y como lo pones para ke no se ejecute ¿?
<cossier> no se ejecute el que?
<neneta2> y donde pongo el comando de newserver ¿? :S
<cossier> donde estas escribiendo ahora asi /newserver irc.arrakis.es por ejemplo
<neneta2> el comando newserver tu me lo escriviste aki y  no se ejecuó
<neneta2> yo si lo escribo se me ejecuta
<neneta2> :S
<cossier> y sale una pestaña nueva
<neneta2> wei sisisisi cossier asias :))
<neneta2> :**
<neneta2> pero entre con un nick ke no es este  jajajja
<cossier> entonces pones /nick tunicknuevo
<neneta2> si pero no me deja...
<neneta2> a ver..
<neneta2> pera
 * cossier2 antes era cossier
<neneta2> como me dice ke... no estoy en ningun canal¿? :S
<neneta2> me esta mintiendo este  esto... jajaja
<cossier> ahhh !!
<cossier> neneta2, pones /join #canal
<neneta2> en la ventana del server  no se pueden poner los comandos ¿?
<cossier> luego /nick tunicknuevo
<cossier> sii neneta2
<neneta2> sisisi
<neneta2> eso ya esta
<Guest8993> Es posible poner una contraseña especifica a una carpeta compartida por samba ?
<ubuntunuevo> hola
<neneta2> estoy dentro con  optro nick pero kiero ponerme el mio
<ubuntunuevo> aqui si puedo hablar en español no?
<ubuntunuevo> jejej
<neneta2> pero me pide la pass... tema
<ubuntunuevo> q en el otro se me han tirado encima
<neneta2>  como  me salga por error en el canal...
<neneta2> :P
<vicente> Quien me puede ayudar?
<cossier> neneta2, prueba /nick tunick identify tupassword
<neneta2> ke te pasa vicente ¿?
<neneta2> identify alli no vale ^^
<neneta2> :P
<neneta2> eso es en otros servers
<neneta2> :)
<vicente> instale ayer ubuntu 10.10 no tengo sonido
<ubuntunuevo> alguien ha instalado el ubuntu netbook en un portatil algo viejete y le deja?
<cossier> bueno pues la sintaxis que te pida pon /help o /servhelp
<neneta2> perfecto cossier ;)
<ubuntunuevo> a mi meto el cd y cuando selecciono probar o instalar se queda tonto y no hace nada, si lo hago en el pc de sobremesa si arranca perfectamente
<neneta2> lo consegui  ;)
<neneta2> asias nene/a
<cossier> neneta2, y que server es?? si no es mucho pedir
<neneta2> puedo decirlo por aki ¿?
<neneta2> no lo considerais spam¿?
<neneta2> :S
<cossier> en offtopic
<cossier> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<cossier> yo estoy alli
<neneta2> vales es irc hispàno
<neneta2> :P
<cossier> ahhh entonces pon join #mallorca tambien estoy alli jajajajajaja
<neneta2> voy
<neneta2> jajajaja
<neneta2> ke mick llevas alli¿?
<neneta2> no veo la lista de nicks
<neneta2> :S
<neneta2> nick*
<neneta2> ya te ví
<neneta2> ^
<ubuntunuevo> alguien sabe pq en mi portatil no puedo cargar la version netbook?
<ubuntunuevo> se queda tonto cuando le digo probar o instalar y no sigue
<ubuntunuevo> con un CD de wifislax me pasa algo parecido con el portatil este, me dice que no encuentra el kernel de linux cuando simplemente estoy boteando desde CD que es lo q mas me raya
<chiche> se puede agregar en ubuntu una unidad virtual para archivos .iso?
<vicente> Hollllllllllllllllllllla
<cossier> neneta2, llevo el mismo nick
<vicente> Nadie sabe que pasa con mi sonido
<NeKRoiDe> hay alguna aplicacion para ver el rendimiento de la placa de video
<NeKRoiDe> hace unos anios existia el glxgear creo
<NeKRoiDe> o algo similar
<flypp> NeKRoiDe, y sigue existiendo, está en el paquete mesa-utils
<flypp> y se llama glxinfo
<flypp> glxgears también está en mesa-utils
<cossier> neneta2, aun estas aqui !!!
<chiche> se puede agregar en ubuntu una unidad virtual para utilizar una imagen de disco?
<NeKRoiDe> gracias flypp
<ubuntunuevo> chiche seguro que se puede
<ubuntunuevo> de hecho me suena
<ubuntunuevo>  que se podia has buscado bien?
<dabor_> chiche, se puede montar el archivo iso en una carpeta
<m4v> chiche: is es una imagen iso la puedes montar con mount
<gustavolm> alguien me da una mano ? http://pastebin.com/1bK2DdDE
<vicente> Hola a todos,soy nuevo en esto y necesito un poco de ayuda GRACIAS por anticipado
<vicente> He instalado ubuntu 10.10 pero no tengo sonido aun que parece que me a reconocido el de mi placa
<vicente> en preferencias de sonido pincho en probar y no se escucha nada
<vicente> alguien sabe que puede ocurrir
<cossier> vicenteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<cossier> me han dicho que te llamara??
<neneta> hola
<vicente> Hola cossier
<cossier> vicente, prueba instalando pavcontrol , padevchosser
<neneta> vicente  soc yo
<neneta> :***
<neneta> cossier te presento a vicente :P
<vicente> Hola neneta
<neneta> cossier
<neneta> es nuevo   , mas  o menos como yo en ubuntu :P
<chiche> como se borran los emails que quedan guardados de los formularios?
<ubuntunuevo> creo q todos los que estamos aqui somos nuevos jejeje
<neneta> juer ahora me cai de alli... :S
<ubuntunuevo> nos podremos ayudar entre nosotros?
<ubuntunuevo> chiche borra historial
<cossier> vicente, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<ubuntunuevo> borra cookies
<ubuntunuevo> del navegador
<chiche> ya, si
<chiche> pero del sistema como se borra?
<cossier> vicente, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol padevchooser
<ubuntunuevo> chiche no te entiendo entonces
<cossier> vicente, en consola
<ubuntunuevo> temazo en cadena 100
<ubuntunuevo> Fitoooooooo
<Artemis3> vicente sube el volumen y quita mute con alsamixer en un terminal
<JoCrRRts> xD
<vicente> cossier, al instalar me a reconocido sonido pero creo que no es correcto
<cossier> vicente, lo que dice Artemis3 tambien
<neneta> hola ¿?
<cossier> quizas tengas el mute puesto vicente
<ubuntunuevo> hola neneta
<vicente> tengo todo el vol. a tope
<ubuntunuevo> Artemis3 puede tener razon, fijate q no este bajado el volumen, que no este mute, y prueba con unos cascos a ver si se te han fundido los bafles
<cossier> vicente te sale el icono del altavoz???
<ubuntunuevo> :P
<vicente> ok
<cossier> neneta, usas el ircap y el webchat al mismo tiempo
<maggy> hola chicos, ayer entré para plantear mi problema. Es que acabo de instalar ubuntu maverick en mi pc de escritorio y no me sale la opci{on para poner la resolución en 1024x768. Ya busque en el xorg.conf y no aparece nada... Ayer me sugirieron hacer todas las actualizaciones pero tampoco funcionó... sigo teniendo como máximo 800x600. Qué puedo hacer?
<vicente> en preferencias de sonido tengo como dispositivo digital estereo HDMI 2 speker
<fosco_> maggy, empezaremos por identificar el hardware de video
<fosco_> abre un terminal, escribe lspci | grep -i vga y dime que sale
<maggy> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<cossier> vicente, si los altavoces son de tipo jack deberas poner  salida stereo
<fosco_> maggy, ok, las via tienen un soporte muy básico
<vicente> pero realmente an mi placa pone que es realtekALC662 gr 6 chanel
<fosco_> ahora habrá que ver que driver grafico estás usando
<cossier> maggy, busca en google como instalar el driver unichrome
<charrua> analog stereo duplex
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta sudo X -configure :1
<fosco_> el terminal paradeará un momento
<cossier> vicente, charrua ese el que debe estar puesto
<vicente> no entiendo
<charrua> a mi me funciona ese
<charrua> en hardware
<vicente> solo me aparece el anterior dicho
<cossier> vicente, como tienes enchufados los paralantes
<cossier> parlantes*
<cossier> con un jack stereo ??
<Artemis3> si en alsamixer te salen todos los volumen
<Artemis3> quita mute de todos y subelos
<vicente> por salida estereo minijack conectado a un equipo 5.1 analogico
<maggy> fosco_: me salieron muchas cosas con ese comando
<Artemis3> a veces es necesario presionar f6 para seleccionar la placa de sonido
<maggy> las pego?
<vicente> en win xp funciono perfecto
<neneta> cossier hablale en españolllllllllllllll :P
<fosco_> maggy, ok, ahora grep Driver xorg.conf.new y dime que sale
<Artemis3> normalmente necesita tener volumen (y sin mute) Master, Headphone, PCM, Surround, Center, LFE y a veces hay que mutear desmutear o cambiar S/PDIF
<maggy> Driver      "kbd"
<maggy> 	Driver      "mouse"
<maggy>         ### Available Driver options are:-
<maggy> 	Driver      "openchrome"
<vicente> me esta un poco grande todo esto lo instale ayer y no tengo ni idea
<cossier> maggy, el driver es ese openchrome
<fosco_> maggy, pues ya estás usando el driver adecuado, parece q poco más vas a poder hacer
<maggy> con versiones anteriores si podía tener la resolución 1024x768, es raro que con esta última no se pueda..
<Artemis3> vicente, ya conseguiste el terminal?
<Artemis3> vicente,  Aplicaciones -> Accesorios -> Terminal
<Artemis3> vicente, alli escribes alsamixer
<cossier> maggy, quizas tengas que crear un xorg.conf a medida
<Artemis3> vicente, con las flechas te mueves, con la m se pone o quita mute
<vicente> me descargue el alsa mixer pero parece que no realiza ninguna funcion
<Artemis3> vicente, no se descarga, ya viene :P
<maggy> revisaré esto: http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/07/crear-xorgconf-ubuntu-1004.html
<fosco_> maggy, la unica opcion que te queda es forzar los parámetros de tu monitor
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<molocoize> buenas
<maggy> fosco_ me podrías dar las indicaciones de como hacerlo?
<vicente> ya tengo la ventana de alsamixer
<shini-kire> saben como levantar una radio online por ubuntu?
<molocoize> tarrasquero ,has visto el pastebin
<Tarrasquero> nu
<Artemis3> maggy, probaste sin tener xorg.conf? es decir, renombralo a cualquier otra cosa... normalmente el toma el openchrome
<molocoize> nada ,n ese caso
<Tarrasquero> e entrado despues :)
<maggy> Artemis3: no tengo ningun xorg.conf
<molocoize> bueno otra vez sera
<Artemis3> maggy,  puedes mirar /var/log/Xorg.0.log pegarlo en pastebin?
<cossier> maggy, este es un ejemplo http://paste.ubuntu.com/574055/
<mormon> abre
<cossier> maggy, debes colocar el tuyo en /etc/X11 con permisos de administracion
<mormon> alguien me da una mano con deamontools-installer ? http://pastebin.com/1bK2DdDE
<shini-kire> saben como levantar una radio online por ubuntu? plzz nesesito urgente
<Artemis3> shini-kire, si es muy facil, icecast y ices2
<shini-kire> waa gracuas ! Artemis3
<Artemis3> aunque el ices2 se puede cambiar por otros
<shini-kire> tambien sirve para levantarla?
<shini-kire> para levantar  una radio?
<Artemis3> depende como quieres el stream
<shini-kire> umm
<shini-kire> eso de los bibrate
<Tarrasquero> mormon: probaste con apt-get?
<maggy> Artemis3: bash: var/log/Xorg.O.log: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Artemis3> shini-kire,  con el ices2 puedes tomar la salida de la tarjeta de sonido por ej, o si prefieres una lista estatica de canciones
<cossier> mormon, primero sudo apt-get update
<cossier> mormon, sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Artemis3> maggy, less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shini-kire> woow gracias
<shini-kire> :)
<mormon> sale estoy con el update
<Artemis3> shini-kire, bitrate y eso se cambia en la configuracion de ices2, son archivos de texto (xml)
<Artemis3> shini-kire, ices2 funciona con ogg vorbis para audio
<shini-kire> cual me recomiendas de lso 2 nombrado?
<shini-kire> a genial
<shini-kire> ogg
<Artemis3> hay otros para mp3
<Artemis3> vorbis es mejor calidad
<shini-kire> sep yo mis canciones los tengo todo en  ogg
<Tarrasquero> shini-kire: ;)
<Artemis3> vorbis normalmente se controla por el parametro calidad, para radio podria ser -1, 0 o 1 por ej.
<mormon> me salio un error cossier  pero nada que ver con el anterior http://pastebin.com/m6JtSLfH sigo con eso igual
<Artemis3> shini-kire, si prefieres simplemente enviar tus canciones sin recomprimir, es mas simple
<Tarrasquero> mormon: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cossier> mormon, que usas lucid o maverick ??
<shini-kire> es que por ejemplo quiero unirme a una radio online
<Tarrasquero> mormon: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<shini-kire> y como que ellos solo usan programas de windows el winamp y no se que mas
<vicente> Artemis3, estoy trasteando y nada
<Tarrasquero> comenta o borra el duplicado
<Artemis3> shini-kire, y el formato de ellos sera mp3?
<mormon> lucid cossier
<shini-kire> sep
<shini-kire> me parece que si
<shini-kire> no creo que usen ogg ya que son user de windows
<cossier> aja ok mormon
<shini-kire> lamentablemente, :(
<mormon> edito el sources list ?
<Tarrasquero> pues si
<Tarrasquero> tienes duplicados
<cossier> si mormon hay una linea duplicada en sources.list
<Tarrasquero> cuando termines update
<Tarrasquero> cuando termines, update
<Artemis3> shini-kire, bueno el formato de audio y el sistema operativo no tienen relacion ;)
<mormon> es verdad ;) ya esta
<mormon> es verdad ;) ya esta
<shini-kire> sep eso es cierto artemis3
<mormon> ops
<Tarrasquero> mormon: de aqui a poco será recomendable usar apt-get en vez de aptitude
<cossier> Tarrasquero, tee refieres a que van a quitar el aptitude ????
<Tarrasquero> eso no lo se
<Tarrasquero> pero si que es mas recomendable usar apt
<mormon> si uso apt no cual flasheo eso ahí
<Artemis3> shini-kire, todos estos los que soporten mp3 deben servir: http://www.icecast.org/3rdparty.php
<Tarrasquero> la prueba en el amigo mormon
<mormon> quería abrir un bin para ejecutar qt creator pero sigo sin poder
<Artemis3> shini-kire, asumiendo que ellos usen un servidor mp3 tipo shoutcast
<cossier> Tarrasquero, ya veo a mi tambien me ha oasado alguna vez
<cossier> pasado*
<Tarrasquero> yo creo que apt se integra mejor en el sistema
<mormon> cual es la diferencia entre ambos ?
<Tarrasquero> yo creo que es esa^
<vicente> Artemis3, necesito instalar algo ?
<cossier> no se !! pero juraria que los dos usan dpkg
<Artemis3> vicente, no
<cossier> vicente, ya se oye?
<vicente> no nada
<shini-kire> gracias artemis3
<maggy> ok. Pegué directamente al xorg.conf lo que sale acá: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574055/ y el sistema gráfico no logró inciar. Tuve que entrar en el modo de recuperación y reiniciar el servidor X para que se arregle
<cossier> vicente abre una consola y pon lspci y pegalo en pastebin
<cossier> !paste vicente
<kubot> vicente: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Tarrasquero> !alsa
<kubot> Si tienes problemas con el sonido,haz click en el applet de volume, luego en preferencias de sonido y verifica las preferencias de 'Hardware' y 'Volume', si esto falla, entonces ve la documentación oficial (inglés) en: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound y https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting. Usa !mp3 si escuchas los sonidos del sistema pero no puedes reproducir archivos mp3
 * Tarrasquero estará fuera
<neneta> vicente,  dime adios cuando te vayas ke estoy en otro lao :P
<neneta> :))
<cossier> Tarrasquero, no te costipes
<Artemis3> aww
<vicente> cossier perdona pero me suena todo a chino empece ayer con el tema
<maggy> también puse less /var/log/Xorg.0.log pero me sale un texto demasiado extenso
<neneta> pr mi culpa
<vicente> como abro la consola
<neneta> xd
<maggy> lo intenté pegar ac+a: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574065/
<neneta> apicaciones
<neneta> accesorios
<Artemis3> <Artemis3> vicente,  Aplicaciones -> Accesorios -> Terminal
<neneta> terminal
<fosco_> maggy, si quieres te ayudo con el monitor a ver si con un poco de suerte lo solucionamos
<maggy> fosco_:  si pr favo
<fosco_> maggy, ok, abre la consola, escribe gedit xorg.conf.new
<fosco_> deberás ver el editor de texto con un archivo y mucho texto
<cossier> vicente ya tienes la consola
<cossier> o terminal de consola vamos !!
<maggy> no deberia poner antes etc/x11?
<fosco_> no
<maggy> ok
<fosco_> gedit xorg.conf.new
<fosco_> busca la Section "Monitor"
<maggy> ok, la tengo
<fosco_> añade estas lineas antes del EndSection
<fosco_> Horizsync 30-70
<fosco_> Vertrefresh 50-160
<vicente> cossier, ya puse lspci en la consola y salio un monton de cosas
<fosco_> a ser posible usa los datos de tu monitor, si no los sabes pon los que yo he puesto
<Artemis3> vicente, deberias poner alsamixer y hacer lo que te dije...
<vicente> que ago seleciono y pego pero no se lo que es pastebin ni donde esta
<maggy> no permite editarlo
<cossier> vicente, copialo y pegalo en pastebin
<maggy> debio ser con sudo?
<mimecar> maggy: pon gksudo delante
<cossier> !paste vicente
<kubot> vicente: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<cossier> vicente http://paste.ubuntu.com
<maggy> ya estamos, puse los datos que me diste
<maggy> ahora guardo?
<fosco_> guarda y cierra el editor
<maggy> ok
<fosco_> ahora ponemos el archivo en su sitio: sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> ahora ya solo falta reiniciar, pero antes te digo qué hacer si falla
<fosco_> si obtienes una pantalla negra simplemente borra el archivo y reinicia: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && reboot
<maggy> ok, lo haré
<fosco_> suerte
<maggy> gracias, voy y vengo
<mimecar> fosco_: uno que se ha esperado antes de salir :P
<fosco_> jeje
<cossier> vicente luego copia y pega aqui la URL del paste
<vicente> cossier, ya lo tengo pegado en pastebin que direccion tengo que darte?
<vicente> por donde sigo
<cossier> la url del navegador
<cossier> vicente, donde pone http://paste.ubuntu.com/######/
<cossier> vicente, con un numero
<vicente> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574071/
<cossier> esoo
<vicente> cossier, perdona pero te daras cuenta que estoy muy pez en esto
<cossier> vicente 20:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<cossier> vicente es un chip via VT1708/A luego pone azalia
<neneta> vicente , despues me tendras ke enseñar tu a mi... XD
<cossier> vicente, tienes el icono del altavoz arriba??
<vicente> si
<maggy> no ha funcionado. Al momento de inciar la pantalla se apagó, como si el cable estuviera desenchufado.
<cossier> vicente, subiendo o bajando no hace nada ?
<fosco_> maggy, eso es que los datos no son los correctos y tu monitor no puede mostrar la imagen, busca tu modelo exacto de monitor en google para obtener los datos de frecuencia de refresco vertical y horizontal
<vicente> no
<cossier> vicente tienes instalado el pavucontrol
<vicente> no lo se donde puedo verlo?
<cossier> vicente, en consola
<cossier> pones pavucontrol
<fosco_> maggy he de irme, cuando tengas los datos de tu monitor simplemente los pones en las lineas que te indiqué antes, luego pones el archivo en su sitio y reinicias
<fosco_> suerte
<maggy> muchas gracias por tu ayuda
<fosco_> si tienes dudas en unas 3 horas volveré a estar por aqui :)
<vicente> se esta instalando
<cossier> vicente, ok
<cossier> vicente, has mirado en preferencias de sonido ?
<vicente> si
<jubi> hola, tengo awesome en vez de gnome, pero no se como conectarme a la red. por ahi me dijeron "tenes que conectarte a mano", pero tampoco se como hacerlo.. gracias
<vicente>  ya se instalo pavucontrol
<cossier> vicente, que aparece en salida de audio
<Tarrasquero> importante → http://barrapunto.com/article.pl?sid=11/03/01/0817209&from=rss
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: no es muy importante
<mimecar> si te ha afectado el fallo tu no puedes hacer nada
<Tarrasquero> a mi no gracias a dios
<Tarrasquero> tengo mucha info en gmaiñ
<Tarrasquero> gmail
<mimecar> si no tienes un backup es a lo que te arriesgas
<Tarrasquero> y lo de importante... para ti no, para mi si
<mimecar> Tarrasquero: tienes un backup de todo?
<Tarrasquero> nu
<mimecar> entonces la información no es importante
<mimecar> si lo fuera lo tendrías
<Tarrasquero> eso es relativo
<Tarrasquero> la verdad no se me pasaba por la caveza nada de esto
<Tarrasquero> pero de ahora en adelante creo que si
<cossier> Tarrasquero, creia que google ya lo habia arreglado!!¿?
<Tarrasquero> pues creo que no
<mimecar> está restaurando las copias
<Tarrasquero> esta tratandolo para un 2%
<vicente> no me aparece pavucontrol.esta en aplicaciones audio video?
<cossier> Tarrasquero, de todas formas lo emails de google los tengo en thunderbird , los importantes claro
<cossier> vicente, control de volumen de pulse audio
<cossier> Pulseaudio*
<Tarrasquero> yo uso icedove
<Tarrasquero> es verdad, todo queda en el pc
<Tarrasquero> ya toy mas tranquilo
<cossier> Tarrasquero, y la nube que le den por cu.....
<cossier> xDDD
<Tarrasquero> eso eso ¬¬_S
<Tarrasquero> mira esta otra noticia del mismo suceso → Gmail pierde mensajes y contactos de 150.000 usuarios
<Tarrasquero> jajajaja
<vicente> dispositivo de salida frente iz.64% frente der.68%
<cossier> vicente, mira los mutes
<Tarrasquero> vicente: que te ocurre?
<cossier> Tarrasquero, no tiene audio
<Tarrasquero> pega la salida de este comando → lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/Audio/{print $1}'`
<cossier> ya lo hizo
<Tarrasquero> de ese^?
<cossier> es una Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<Tarrasquero> cossier: eso no es muy relevante
<Tarrasquero> vicente: ?
<cossier> Tarrasquero, estamos en ello con viecente
<cossier> vicente*
<Tarrasquero> o pues nada
<vicente> cossier, estoy probando y nada
<raktunak> buenas
<raktunak> akabo d instalar maverik amd64 y tengo problemas con el plug-in d flash player y no puedo ver nada en youtube, alguie me puede ayudar¿?
<cossier> vicente ahora toca el lsmod
<cossier> vicente pegaloen pastebin tambien
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<Tarrasquero> nas
<cossier> ola erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola cossier
<cossier> vicente mejor este comando lsmod | grep snd
<vicente> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574085/
<cossier> vicente creo que si tienes el driver instalado pero a lo mejor no tienes el dispositivo correcto en las opciones de salida de audio tendras que repasarlas
<vicente> cossier, este comando lsmod grep snd no puedo ponerlo
<Tarrasquero> lsmod | grep snd
<cossier> te falta este simbolo | es con altGr + 1
<vicente> vale,vale
<Tarrasquero> vicente: ya no hace falta está en el paste que colocaste antes
<vicente> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574088/
<vicente> esta todo
<vicente> como localizo el dispositivo correcto?
<vicente> solo me aparece un dispositivo
<Tarrasquero> no quiero ser entrometido... pero vicente pega la salida 'solo' de este comando → lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/Audio/{print $1}'`
<vicente> solo aparece el dispositivo HD audio controler digital estereo
<cossier> vicente he encontrado este link http://www.kubuntu-es.org/foro/200902/sin-sonido-packard-bell-kubuntu-804-hardy-heronkde3-solucionado
<mimecar> cossier: estará con una versión más reciende de ubuntu verdad?
<cossier> mm creo que si
<mimecar> vicente: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<cossier> vicente dijiste lucid
<jubi> hola, tengo awesome en vez de gnome, pero no se como conectarme a la red. por ahi me dijeron "tenes que conectarte a mano", pero tampoco se como hacerlo.. gracias
<vicente> 10.10
<neneta> vicente esta con la con la 10.10
<neneta> re
<neneta> jajaja
<Tarrasquero> jubi: es pci la targeta?
<mimecar> jubi: si te conectas por wifi, ifconfig / iwconfig
<mimecar> vicente: ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<vicente> ok
<vicente> la ultima de seguridad
<mimecar> y las del resto de programas?
<punkmexic> hola alguien sabe configurar fstab para ponerlo con utf-8_
<mimecar> punkmexic: para poner que en utf8
<punkmexic> el disco duro
<vicente> se instalo ayer con la opcion de actualizar sobre la marcha +-
<punkmexic> ya que aveces no descomprime ciertos archivos
<punkmexic> o me los marca con error de codifigcacion
<punkmexic> y lei que puedes configurar el disco duro en utf8
<mimecar> ¿ya has probado lo básico de buscar en google?
<punkmexic> tengo esta linea UUID=bfb5b95e-bf68-464a-8abf-d6027b039fa4 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<vicente> todo el dia
<punkmexic> busque en google y le agregue esto iocharset=utf8
<punkmexic> y jodi mi ubuntu
<punkmexic> ahora entre desde el livecd
<mimecar> vicente: tu modelo de tarjeta tiene alguna incompatibilidad con ubuntu?
<cossier> vicente mimecar mira esto https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/662299
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 662299 in alsa-driver "Soundcard not detected" [Undecided,New]
<mimecar> si hay un reporte de bug lo mejor es esperar a que lo arreglen
<jubi> mimecar, me conecto por wifi si
<vicente> no tengo ni idea pero tengo toda la info de la placa con audio incluido
<mimecar> jubi: ¿que cifrado usa tu red?
<punkmexic> alguien qu esepa configurar en fstab un disco duro para que se lea en formato utf8_
<cossier> vicente recomiendan volver a la version 10.04
<vicente> Placa asus m2v-mx se   audio integradorealteckalc662-gr azalia 6 canales audiocodec s/pdif
<vicente> como me cargo este
<jubi> mimecar, WPA/WPA2-Personal(PSK)
<cossier> vicente, instalando la 10.04 encima
<mimecar> desde consola solo he usado wep
<mimecar> vicente: prueba antes el live cd de la 10.04 y mira si tienes audio
<cossier> si vicente pruebalo antes con un live cd
 * cossier ahora vuelvo
<punkmexic> en mi ubuntu cuando pongo resolucion 800 o la de 1024 no se expande la imagen a todo el monitor.....solo en la nativa de 1200 hay alguan forma arreglar eso?? en backtrack 3 que es una distro de hace como3 anios alla por default se puede
<vicente> al istalar ubuntu algo hice mal en la particion y no encuentro win
<vicente> si desistalo ubuntu podria recuperarlo?
<cossier> vicente, fiuuu esto es mas peliagudo
<cossier> vicente, mira en Sistema -> Adminstracion -> Utilidad de discos
<vicente> tiene que estar porqu instale en una particion
<vicente> pero no me da la opcion de elegir en el arranque
<LSannin> hola
<LSannin> como puedo usar mis archivos que estan en una particioc ext3 en win xp?
<cossier> vicente, abre la consola
<charrua> eso es un problema de grub
<cossier> vicente, pon sudo update-grub
<punkmexic> en mi ubuntu cuando pongo resolucion 800 o la de 1024 no se expande la imagen a todo el monitor.....solo en la nativa de 1200 hay alguan forma arreglar eso?? en backtrack 3 que es una distro de hace como3 anios alla por default se puede
<vicente> en disco me habla de 268 gb libres y 5gb ocupados y un monton de archivos que no puede leer mi hd es de 320 gb
<vicente> tenia una particion para win de uno 50 gb
<cossier> vicente has puesto lo que te dije ?
<vicente> si
<cossier>  Y?
<cossier> te detecto la particion windows ?
<vicente> lo meto en paste
<cousteau> punkmexic, a lo mejor es cosa del monitor
<cossier> si a ver
<cousteau> que tiene un botón de "autoajustar" o algo
<punkmexic> es de laptop no tiene botones
<cossier> cierto cousteau casi todos lo monitores lo llevan
<cousteau> hmm... pues ni idea, pero debería adaptarse
<punkmexic> cuando pongo las otras resoluciones 4>3 no se ve widescreen se ven las franjas negras pero en winxp no veo las franjas negras...ni tampoco en backrrack
<cousteau> a lo mejor los drivers de la tarjeta están haciendo cosas raras
<vicente> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574116/
<vicente> Que  te parece?
<cossier> vicente mala espina me da
<vicente> Y si descargo 10.4 y empiezo de cero
<enrike> buenas tardes
<vicente> enrike buenas
<enrike> amigos tengo problemas con mi interface wifi,  pasa que subitamente se desconecta de la red y trato de levantarla pero no lo hace
<cossier> vicente si prueba con el Live CD 10.04
<enrike> la desconexion la hace aleatoriamente
 * cossier is away: me voy a cenar
<angelmy> hola
<vicente> cossier,  solo una cosa mas
<cossier> vicente,
<cossier> dime
<vicente> puedo desistalr  para ver si puedo recuperar win
<enrike> intento el ifconfig wlan0  y no funciona
<enrike> esto tampoco funciona   /etc/init.d/networking restart
<vicente> tiene que estar por ahi
<cossier> vicente te recomiendo el gparted para saber si aun tienes la particion win
<cossier> enrike, has probado ifup wlan0
<angelmy> hola, alguien puede decirme si existe un programa como finale para ubuntu
<erUSUL> angelmy: que hace finale
<enrike> cossier, probe el ifconfig wlan0 up   y no funciona
<vicente> de 320 gb de hd solo me habla de 260 gb que es la particion que tenia
<angelmy> erUSUL: es un editor de notacion musical, para escribir partituras
 * cossier is away: ahora si hasta luego
<erUSUL> angelmy: lilypond? con algun frontend?
<charrua> angelmy denemo
<erUSUL> angelmy: http://www.denemo.org/index.php/Main_Page
<vicente> cossier, Muchas gracias a ti y a todos que se interesaron por mi problema seguire intentando
<erUSUL> angelmy: aqui mencionana algunos mas http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8928
<vicente> neneta a cenar un beso
<angelmy> erUSUL: muchas gracias
<erUSUL> angelmy: http://noteedit.berlios.de/
<raktunak> no puedo ver ningun video en youtube, akabo d instalar maverik
<raktunak> alguien me puede ayudar, please
<erUSUL> raktunak: instalaste ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<raktunak> erUSUL, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<raktunak> [sudo] password for raktunak:
<raktunak> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<erUSUL> raktunak: en maverick aptitude no está instalado por defecto usa apt-get
<raktunak> como he de instalar aptitude¿
<erUSUL> raktunak: de todas maneras yo te he ablado de ubuntu-restricted-extras no de build-essential? a que viene esto ahora?
<raktunak> pues q es lo basico d lo basico
<raktunak> q tp me deja instalarlo
<erUSUL> raktunak: usa apt-get
<raktunak> resuelto
<raktunak> muchas gracias
<alexneb> gente una duda...
<alexneb> he intentado instalarme por activa y pasiva un programa usando wine.. pero no he podido... asi que me veo obligado (por falta de tiempo) a hacer una particion e instalar win junto a ubuntu.. dudas que me surjen... pretendo instalar el xp (original) que venia con el laptoc por defecto, mi duda es si me jodera el grub solo'?? .. borrara archivos de linux??.. soy conciente que es algo invasiva l instalacion de win.. pero no se hasta que grado
<alexneb> algun consejo?
<alexneb> pretendo tenerle un mes o dos y luego volver a mi adorado ubuntu
<erUSUL> alexneb: el grub tendras que reinstalarlo.
<alexneb> ok ok
<alexneb> mas cosas?
<erUSUL> alexneb: y ya veremos si xP se deja instalar en una particion que no sea la primera
<alexneb> algun consejo sobre la instalacion?
<alexneb> :S
<alexneb> miedito me da
<alexneb> pero esque no tengo tiempo y lo necesito ya
<alexneb> :S
<erUSUL> alexneb: no te equivoques de particion ;)
<alexneb> erUSUL,  la instalacion que tengo tengo ubutu solo... como lo puedo hacer?
<vane> hola soy nueva en chatear ,me ayudais?
<alexneb> vane,  ... usas xchat?
<enrike> alexneb, amigo debes crearle un espacio en tu disco duro para tu Windows, eso significa una nueva particion (te sugiero NTFS) en tu disco duro
<erUSUL> vane: no se necesita mucha ayuda. escribes algo los demas lo leen y responden...
<alexneb> enrike, ntfs.. de 10 gb.. y ya ta no?
<vane> estoy un poco acojonada con este utensilio del demonio
<enrike> alexneb, busca la herramienta gparted para crear la nueva particion NTFS.   Amigo no intentes instalar Windows sin previamente haber creado esta particion, porque seguro lo lamentaras
<alexneb> enrike,  entendido.. gracias por el consejo.. mañana os cuento ;)
<alexneb> erAbuelo, enrike  sois grandes...
<alexneb> pero no mucho .. :D
<Onicev> Hola
<alexneb> XDD
<alexneb> Onicev,  hau
<Katarcis> pero el instalador de windows trae para crear particiones no? xd
<enrike> alexneb, umm  yo te sugiero darle por lo menos 40 GB  si es windows 7.
<Katarcis> hasta donde yo me acuerdo
<Katarcis> xD
<erUSUL> vane: por?
<Onicev> hola alexneb
 * alexneb hasta mañana con la patita
<alexneb> enrike,  es un xp pofeciona!
<alexneb> enrike,  con 10 yo creo que va que chuta
<enrike> alexneb, con 10 creo que esta bien
<alexneb> :)
<alexneb> greacias
<alexneb> hasta mañana Ö/
<Onicev> Tengo instalado VirtualBox 4.0.2 y ha salido una version nueva, la 4.0.4. Deseo instalar esta version nueva. Mi duda o pregunta es: ¿Es necesario desinstalar la version antigua para instalar la nueva? O  instalo la nueva sin mas.
<dabor> Katarcis, te crea la ntfs y te hace desaparecer las de linux
<vane> por aki salen muchos nombres raros
<erUSUL> vane: nombres? que nombres... cada uno se pone el nick que mas le gusta, si te refieres a eso
<Katarcis> mm ok dabor hace años no toco un win tons no me acordaba xD
<Onicev> Si lo pregunto es por que tengo un par de maquinas virtuales y no quiero perderlas
<erUSUL> Onicev: si es un deb deberia actualizar sin tener que desisntalar...
<Onicev> si erUSUL. se trata de un deb
<Onicev> Muchas gracias por aclararme la duda
<vane> y porke no salen nombres mas llamativos como sol, lluvia,...
<enrike> jejejeje
<Onicev> Por cierto, mi nick puede sonar raro segun "vane", pero si lo lees del reves ya no suena tan raro
<enrike> vane, de donde eres?
<erUSUL> vane: eres libre de cambiarte el nick a lluvia ;)
<erUSUL> vane: /nick lluvia
<lluvia> vane: hola
<erUSUL> al parecer lluvia ya está en uso :/
<Onicev> Bueno, veo que estais entretenidos. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda erUSUL, voy a ver si instalo el asunto y mientras a ver si me cargo otra cosa. Nos vemos
<Onicev> Bye
<vane> hasta luego vecino voy a ver la peli de la tres, chao
<Netrider> hola a todos
<Netrider> tengo un problema, estoy usando Labview y no puedo tener acceso al contenido online porque me pregunta donde esta mi htmlview y no conozco la ruta
<Artemis3> locate htmlview
<Netrider> Artemis3 no aparece resultado alguno
<Netrider> bacicamente
<Netrider> basicamente* me esta pidiendo la ruta de mi navegador creo
<Artemis3> tons locate firefox
<Netrider> esa ruta ya la conozco pero cuando llego ahí selecciona otro archivo y de igual forma no permite el contenido
<gazap-on> hola, ubuntu no me expulsa los cd/dvds cuando le doy al boton(saca el disco pero no se expulsa en ubuntu) sigue diciendo que esta dentro
<gazap-on> y cuando meto otros discos no los carga, he probado darle click derecho expulsar y asi si funciona
<erUSUL> Netrider: configura Labview para que use un navegador que tengas instalado
<Netrider> erUSUL: gracias, eso es lo que estoy tratando de hacer, pero no encuentro donde jejeje
<erUSUL> Netrider: LabView es nativo linux o estás usando wine?
<Netrider> erUSUL: no lo compile e instale en ubuntu, es solo que estoy en una ventana para seleccionar mi browser, pero no se que ruta le doy
<gazap-on> alguna ayuda para mi problema plis
<erUSUL> Netrider: pon simplemente firefox ?
<erUSUL> gazap-on: la verdad es que nunca me ha pasado eso que dices... no se por que pasa
<omikron4> o pon esto... Netrider xdg-open
<gazap-on> yo cuando instale ubuntu lo hice con otro lector, ahora cambie de lector y me pasa esto
<cossier> Netrider, labview es para Win o hay version Linux ??
<Netrider> cossier: originalmente es linux, tambein esta para win
<cossier> ahh
<Netrider> cossier lo descargas, compilas, instalas y listo! :D
<cossier> me lo apunto estaba mirando la web ahora
<cossier> Netrider, te refieres a /usr/bin/firefox-bin
<Netrider> cossier: mm si y no, es que yo uso crhomium y quiero que labview lo use tambien
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<cossier> Netrider, pues si no esta en /usr/bin puede estar en /opt/ como el google crhome
<cossier> chrome*
<Netrider> cossier: gracias ejej si estaba en opt y no lo había visto :D
<aguitel> como se formatea un pendrive desde la linea de comando?
<cossier> Netrider, xD
<cossier> aguitel, mas info en man mkfs
<aguitel> cossier, tengo un error en la tabla de la particion del pendrive y no me deja desmontarlo ,como lo puedo forzar ?
<cossier> aguitel, con umount
<cossier> o con sudo umount
<aguitel> cossier, me dice que no esta montado
<aguitel> umount: /dev/sdb: not mounted
<cossier> entonces prueba a darle formato
<Netrider> aguitel, puedes expulsar la memoria si aparece en equipo, y luego usa gparted para tratar de solucionar el error
<aguitel> Netrider, con gparted no me deja hacer ninguna operacion en el pendrive
<aguitel> mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sdb
<cossier> aguitel, estas seguro que es /dev/sdb ?
<aguitel> si
<aguitel> tengo un solo hd
<fosco_> buenas Burro, que bueno verte por aqui
<cossier> aguitel, ejecuta en consola dmesg | tail
<aguitel> ok
<aguitel> cossier, es sdb
<Netrider> aguitel y con la utilidad de discos?? por lo menos aparece?
<Artemis3> aguitel, sacalo y metelo, en gparted busca donde dice Dispositivo, crear tabla de particiones tipo msdos, luego formatea. Si no sirve, pues se daño.
<aguitel> Artemis3, ok ya lo hago
<aguitel> gracias a todos
<Netrider> :D
<gazap-on> como puedo matar un proceso sin que me diga operación no permitida(lo estoy intentando con kill -9)
<fosco_> gazap-on: sudo kill ....
<gazap-on> gracias
<gazap-on> lol, no se muere
<fosco_> es un programa grafico? o un proceso de sistema?
<gazap-on> es un tal "flush-11:0"
<gazap-on> es un programa que se me carga cuando meto un cd en el lector de cd/dvd(es que intento solucionar otro problema)
<gazap-on> y creo que es ese el que lo está causando
<fosco_> seguramente si no muere es que su proceso padre murió, y él ha quedado zombi
<fosco_> mata al proceso padre
<gazap-on> y como se cual es el proceso padre?
<fosco_> ps axjf
<gazap-on> vale, thanks
<CriminalMacabre> buenash
<Kurdt> buenashhh CriminalMacabre
<CriminalMacabre> hola Kurdt
<Kurdt> (:
<CriminalMacabre> no sabras si hay un canal oficial de españa en freenode?
<CriminalMacabre> porque spain no existe, y españa tiene un caracter incompatibl
<CriminalMacabre> espana tampoco existe
<Kurdt> no la verdad no creo que haya
<CriminalMacabre> espanya?
<CriminalMacabre> pues hay uno de galicia
<CriminalMacabre> o_O
<fosco_> en freenode?
<Kurdt> yo no he visto por lo menos
<CriminalMacabre> ah, pues no
<CriminalMacabre> xD
<Angolares> hola
<CriminalMacabre> sera una cosa rollo drupal-galicia
<CriminalMacabre> wolas Angolares
<Angolares> Alguien sabe solucionar el problema grub2 con RAID1?? esta jodido... para mi por lo menos
<CriminalMacabre> =_=
<CriminalMacabre> yo me conformo con que grub funcione
<Angolares> y yo
<Angolares> pero no funciona
<CriminalMacabre> no, que funcione con discos normales sata
<CriminalMacabre> nunca he usado nada en raid
<Angolares> ok
<Angolares> gracias
<Guest690000> hola
<Guest690000> me cayo un poco de cocacola en el teclado de mi netbook, pasara algo en ubuntu? un kernel panic? cuanto tiempo se demora en evaporarse el agua a temp ambiente aprox 25-28 grados?
<fosco_> el problema no es el agua
<fosco_> es el azucar y el ácido de la coca-cola
<Guest690000> sip
<Guest690000> por esp
<CriminalMacabre> y que engorda
<CriminalMacabre> se va a preñar el teclado
<Guest690000> pero es muy peligroso?
<fosco_> si no ha petado ya no lo creo
<fosco_> como mucho se te quedará alguna tecla pegada
<Guest690000> como saberlo
<Guest690000> me refiero puede ser imprnt pant
<Guest690000> o alguna otra
<fosco_> espera a mañana, pulsa las teclas una a una, y si alguna no retorna... toca limpiarlo
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> esto me paso como hace 2 horas
<Guest690000> o3
<Guest690000> <fosco_> algun programa en terminal para saber q teclas se pulsan?
<m4v> cat
<m4v> y tipea
<Guest690000> ok
<Guest690000> gracias m4v
<Guest690000> pero no muestra las de funcion, las F1 F2... ni imprnt pant
<m4v> Guest690000: que necesitas hacer?
<Guest690000> m4v es q me cayo un poco de cocacola en el net
<Guest690000> en el teclado
<Guest690000> hace 3 horas
<Guest690000> y lo tuve a temperatura ambiente 25 a 28 grados aprox
<Guest690000> pareciera como si nu hubiese pasado nada. se puede evaporar o secar la cocacola q esta dentro del netbook?
<m4v> mmh, no encuentro como..
<Guest690000> m4v gracias de todas formas :
<Guest690000> )
<juanito1> alguien me explica para que sirve el APACHE ?
<CriminalMacabre> es un servidor web
<CriminalMacabre> permite servir paginas web por el protocolo http
<CriminalMacabre> juanito1,
<CriminalMacabre> de todos modos, desde que existe wikipedia es mas sencillo hacer trabajos de clase
<juanito1> y dime para usar eso necesariamente tengo que comprar un servidor ? esos que cuestan 10 mil dolares ?
<Cibort> No
<CriminalMacabre> mas sencillo incluso que ir a preguntar a un canal de irc donde un usuario malicioso podria soltarte alguna chorrada
<Cibort> Puedes montarlo en casa
<juanito1> CriminalMacabre, sabes si puedo usar mi disco portable de 1 tb como servidor ?
<CriminalMacabre> zzzz
<CriminalMacabre> go to: wikipedia
<juanito1> CriminalMacabre, disculpa no se mucho :S
<Cibort> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=apache
<CriminalMacabre> aprende a investigar, hamijo
<juanito1> CriminalMacabre, no quiero molestar a los de wikipedia
<CriminalMacabre> ...
<m4v> juanito1: montar un servidor no es una tarea sencilla, este canal no es para ello. No podemos hacer sencillo lo que es complicado.
<juanito1> CriminalMacabre, me has mandado una web del INDIO AMERICANO el APACHE :S
 * CriminalMacabre facepalm
<CriminalMacabre> por ambos
<juanito1> m4v, lo se , debe ser complicado, solo queria saber si puedo usar mi disco portable como servidor
<CriminalMacabre> xDDDDDDDDDDDd
<Cibort> Un disco duro
<Cibort> No es un servidor
<CriminalMacabre> shhhhhhhhhhh
<CriminalMacabre> sospecho que es un troll
<Cibort> Un servidor es un computador completo, con la labor de servidor
<m4v> juanito1: por el tipo de pregunta que haces, te puedo decir que no sabes los conceptos básicos para esa tarea.
<juanito1> uhm
<juanito1> nadie nace sabiendo
<Cibort> A ver, que tipo de servidor necesitas?
<m4v> juanito1: si, pero enseñar a armar un servidor no es el propósito de este canal.
<Cibort> De impresoras, mail, web, ssh, ftp, etc?
<juanito1> quiero colgar una web de descargas
<juanito1> tipo taringa
<CriminalMacabre> si no sabe ni lo mas basico del funcionamiento de un ordenador, sea del tipo que sea, es una batalla perdida
<CriminalMacabre> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd
<m4v> juanito1: si te interesa armar un servidor deberías apuntarte para algún curso de sysadmin
<m4v> CriminalMacabre: por favor.
<CriminalMacabre> juanito1 hazte un blog en wordpress y no te ralles
<Cibort> Montar algo como taringa
<Cibort> Es relativamente simple
<CriminalMacabre> debe ser una pagina en joomla
<CriminalMacabre> no?
<juanito1> entonces me compro una placa madre para servidores, la armo y nada mas ?
<Cibort> Mas bien con SMF y un theme
<CriminalMacabre> dolor
<m4v> juanito1: no.
<Cibort> Especial queda igual
<CriminalMacabre> dolor de cerebro
<Cibort> Que taringa
<Cibort> O con IPB
<Cibort> Tambien se puede
<m4v> juanito1: como dijimos es complicado.
<Cibort> Es un foro
<Cibort> CriminalMacabre
<juanito1> Cibort, en que foro puedo encontrar mas info ?
<Cibort> No se
<juanito1> CriminalMacabre, desde que empezo la conversa me has demostrado la clase de persona que eres
<m4v> bueno
<CriminalMacabre> ya, si me estas probando, no tengo paciencia
<m4v> ya es suficiente.
<Linux190> quien me ayuda
<juanito1> Linux190, que paso amigo
<Linux190> a como restaurar el panel de kubuntu 10.10
<CriminalMacabre> ya se que hay gente que entra a canales de linux a fingir ignorancia y luego reirse de lo borde que es la gente
<CriminalMacabre> pero bueno
<m4v> este canal no es para armar servidores, vuelvan al topic-
<m4v> CriminalMacabre: ya.
<CriminalMacabre> no caeré en eso
<juanito1> pues no soy asi
<CriminalMacabre> xD
<Linux190> Men
<juanito1> m4v, que canal es para server ?
<CriminalMacabre> se que no eres ignorante
<Linux190> Como restauro el panel de Kubuntu 10.10
<m4v> CriminalMacabre, juanito1: la terminamos ya?
<CriminalMacabre> solo estas intentando echarte unas risas faciles
<m4v> juanito1: #ubuntu-server pero es en inglés
<juanito1> ok ok
<Cibort> <juanito1> m4v, que canal es para server ? <--------- No se cual es el de Ubuntu Server
<Linux190> :S
<Cibort> Ahi lo tienes
<CriminalMacabre> yo si quiero echarme unas risas veo una comedia
<CriminalMacabre> en series yonkis tienes muchas
<CriminalMacabre> no entro a trolear a canales de linux
<Linux190> -.-"
<m4v> CriminalMacabre: pedí que se abandone el asunto.
<Linux190> no me ayudaran ?
<Cibort>  <Linux190> Como restauro el panel de Kubuntu 10.10
<Linux190> seee
<Cibort> Este canal no es para Kubuntu
<Cibort> No
<Cibort> #kubuntu
<Linux190> :S
<Cibort> Por ejemplo
<juanito1> Linux190, tendras que esperar a mimecar que si tiene paciencia
<m4v> Cibort: puede ser algo más útil?
<Cibort> O #kubuntu-es
<Cibort> Ahi mejor m4v?
<liljoker09> Buenas señores alguien save ke plugins es para pasar la caratula de los albums en el msn cuando estoy reproduciendolos en rhythmbox
<CriminalMacabre> vale, despues de esto me estoy planteando volver a redhat
<CriminalMacabre> T_T
<Cibort> liljoker09
<Cibort> En que programa?
<Cibort> De rhythmbox a cual?
<Cibort> Pidgin?
<Cibort> emesene?
<Cibort> Empathy?
<m4v> CriminalMacabre: nadie te obliga a usar Ubuntu, y el canal de charlas es #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<CriminalMacabre> ok ok
<CriminalMacabre> no, si no he arrancado con lo windosizado que se ha vuelto ubuntu
<CriminalMacabre> si no, ya me habrias baneado de tanta brasa
<CriminalMacabre> xD
<liljoker09> en msn
<Cibort> De acuerdo
<Cibort> Pero con que programa?
<Cibort> MSN es un programa nativo de Windows
<Cibort> No de linux
<CriminalMacabre> msn no existe, es msn messenger
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-02
<Cibort> CriminalMacabre
<CriminalMacabre> ahora live messenger
<Cibort> No sabemos
<Cibort> Ya que esta
<Cibort> MSN Explorer
<Cibort> Tambien
<Cibort> Y el MSN Messenger aun existe
<CriminalMacabre> liljoker09, que dice la ventana de tu msn?
<liljoker09> tengo ubuntu 10.10 y en emesene podia reproducir las caratulas de los albums de musica ke tengo en rhythmbox pero ahora mi reproductor le hacen falta plugins ke no tengo antes los tenia en una istalacion ke tenia
<Cibort> Instalas una version vieja y ya
<Cibort> A verdad
<Cibort> Que estaba esa webada
<Cibort> Que emesene tienes?
<Cibort> Banshee creo que lo trae por defecto
<CriminalMacabre> liljoker09, pues pasate por la pagina de emesene y mira la seccion de plugins
<CriminalMacabre> :/
<CriminalMacabre> el consejo universal es: leer
<liljoker09> CriminalMacabre, si ahi en emesene ya tengo activado el cambiar caratula al reproducir las canciones
<juanito1> debe ser amsn
<Cibort> juanito1
<Cibort> Ya dijo
<Cibort> que es emesene
<Cibort> No amsn
<juanito1> ok sorry
<liljoker09> Por si me pregunta ke es Desktop Art, ya lo tengo me costo un poco instalarlo pero algin lo logre ahora kiero ver mis caratulas pasando por msn cuando escucho las canciones ke tengo en rhythmbox
<liljoker09> Esta imagen es la configuracion de emesene pero la instalacion de ubuntu 10.10 antes si me pasava las caratulas de los albums de musica que tengo http://www.imagengratis.org/images/configurarcom.png pero ahora no me esta reproduciendo eso alguna idea...
<Cibort> liljoker09
<Cibort> Ya mira
<Cibort> Ya encontre
<Cibort> Lo que buscabas
<Cibort> liljoker09, ve a emesene, opciones, complementos
<Cibort> Y busca el que dice
<Cibort> "Cancion Actual"
<Cibort> Le pones configurar
<Cibort> Y ahi esta
<Cibort> Para que elijas el repructor y todo
<juanito1> Cibort, y para el empathy sabes como  ?
<Cibort> No lo se
<Cibort> El empathy lo encuentro horrible
<Kurdt> igual yo ! es malisimo Cibort
<liljoker09> Cibort, ok ahorita voy a ver
<liljoker09> Cibort, ya tengo ese plugins activado
<juanito1> me encanta empathy
<juanito1> tiene msn y facebook juntos
<juanito1> y demora entrar menos que los demas
<liljoker09> no me gusta mucho facebook porke segun he leido son las redes mas robables de la red por si no lo han leido un hacker robo mas de 1 millon de cuentas de facebook jejeje
<juanito1> eso fue el año pasado
<juanito1> o el ante año
<juanito1> hasta yo hackeaba face
<juanito1> ahora es mas complicado
<liljoker09> jejeje pero aun asi compi no garantiza ke facebook sea confiable jejeje
<liljoker09> Bueno señores gracias por la ayuda voy a seguir buscando mas sobre ese problema... nos vemos...
<byoms23> q onda?
<syd> caballeros alguien ha tenido un error .ICAuthority?
<Guest690000> yo
<Guest690000> pero no me acuerdo d q era
<m4v> capaz al usar sudo con aplicaciones gráficas, pero es difícil decir sin el mensaje de error.
<ber> hola ... al poner el driver privativo de video la laptop no inicia en modo grafico .. solo en consola .. la dar startx no hace nada.... ubuntu 10.10 targeta de video ati hd 4200
<ber> y lo peor es que no se quitar el driver .. asi que solo puedo reinstalar .....
<ber> alguna idea?
<Guest690000> sorry no tengo ati
<ber> ok :D ...
<Guest690000> en todo caso cuando tuve una ati andava mejor el driver libre q venia en ubuntu 10.10
<ber> sabes que no funciona bien compiz.. y las imagenes se ven pixeleadas
<Guest690000> mmmm a mi me funcionaba incluso mas fluido q en una nvidia
<ber> orale
<Guest690000> pero ya no lo tengo como para probar
<ber> si claro .. y como podria poner el driver libre de nuevo
<ber> ?
<Guest690000> mmmm ni idea
<dabor> syd, problemas de permisos en tu usuario
<ber> jojo :D
<Guest690000> nose como instalaste el privativo
<syd> dabor: me ocurre al inicio, como l osoluciono?
<ber> pues sale la notificacion en el panel .. y le doy activar
<ber> y muere... reinicia el consola
<dabor> syd, revisando los permisos de tu usuario, que podrias haber modificado?
<dabor> syd, ls -l /home
<mrfox> hola dabor
<dabor> syd, ls -n /home
<dabor> mrfox, buenas
<Guest690000> ber sabes cual es el nobre del paquete?
<ber> .. de cual paquete? de instalacion?
<dabor> ber, renombra el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dabor> ber, y reinicia
<dabor> ber sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.copia
<ber> mmm ok ... explico yo no bajo nada .... solo me dice uqe active el driver
<ber> a ok
<mrfox> tengo un problema pero  no puedo entrar a offtopic   se me cierra
<Guest690000> mrfox estas baneado entonces
<ber> comand not fund
<ber> ber@ber-Satellite-L505D:~$ sudo mv /etc/x11/xorg.con /etc/x11/xorg.conf.copia
<ber> mv: no se puede efectuar «stat» sobre «/etc/x11/xorg.con»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<Guest690000> ber es .conf no .con
<ber> ups :D
<Guest690000> jejej
<ber> igual
<Guest690000> cm
<ber> : no se puede efectuar «stat» sobre «/etc/x11/xorg.conf»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<dabor> ber, los estas escribiendo mal
<dabor> es X11
<dabor> con mayusculas
<ber> si ya vi sorry
<Guest690000> ber tiene q ser perfecto
<Guest690000> tal como sale
<ber> ber-Satellite-L505D:~$  sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.copia
<ber> mv: no se puede efectuar «stat» sobre «/etc/X11/xorg.conf»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<ber> ber@ber-Satellite-L505D:~$
<dabor> ber, entonces el drivers privativo no esta instalado o te faltó ejecutar aticonfig --initial
<dabor> para crear el xorg.conf
<ber> no lo instale
<ber> si lo instalo mi lap fallece
<ber> perdon si me explique mal
<Guest690000> se me acaba de pegar completamente ubuntu debido a un proceso q se llama plugin-container
<Guest690000> q puede ser??
<Guest690000> algo del amsn?
<Gargadon> eso es del firefox
<Guest690000> <Gargadon> y q hace
<Guest690000> <Gargadon> me dejo el disco duro funcionando a full
<Gargadon> solo separa los plugins y el explorador en procesos diferentes
<Gargadon> si por ejemplo el flash se muere, no crashea el navegador por completo
<Guest690000> <Gargadon> ok
<Guest690000> <Gargadon> pero pq el disco duro se puso a leer y escribir como enfermo?
<Guest690000> <Gargadon> y cuando lo finalize pude voler a tty8
<ber> encontre esto .. aunque redactado de maera curiosa... en caso de que no pueda entrar de nuevo en startx como regreso al driver antiguo ?
<ber> http://ubuntuperonista.blogspot.com/2010/11/instalar-el-driver-ati-catalyst-para-la.html
<ber> como puedo recuperar el modo grafico si al instalar los drivers privativos solo inicia en consola
<ber> de video perdon
<Guest690000> ber si dices que paquete se instalo seria mucho mas facil
<Souchiro> nos leemos mañana
<ber> y como se eso .. perdon estoy en el trabajo
<ber> quiero instalar el fglrx y es cuando se descompone
<ber> si ven a omikron ... diganle que nesesito un poco de su gran sabiduria  por favor
<JoCrRRts> ber, que necesitas xD
<infiltrado> Hola
<infiltrado> Ubuntu no me lee el pendrive
<infiltrado> es netbook edition 10.10
<infiltrado> ya no sé qué hacer
<juanantonio3> Buenas noches. Me acaba de ocurrir una gorda: se me estaba actualizando ubuntu, y de repente se ha quedado pillado; ahora no puedo entrar, no me sale ni el menú de la BIOS
<juanantonio3> ¿Quizá me arrancará con el DVD Live?
<juanantonio3> Pues no, tampoco con el DVD Live
<Gargadon> si no entra ni al BIOS, preocupate
<juanantonio3> Ya lo estoy
<infiltrado> no me lee ningun pendrive
<juanantonio3> ¿Qué le puede haber pasado, gargadon?
<Reisilver> haber
<Reisilver> infiltrado buenas noches
<Reisilver> cómo es eso de que no te lee los pendrives
<infiltrado> que hago es desesperante
<infiltrado> meto el pendrive
<Reisilver> has una cosa apaga la PC
<infiltrado> y se prende la luz del pendrive
<Reisilver> coloca el pendrive
<infiltrado> pero no se montaç
<Reisilver> y enciende la PC
<Reisilver> hazlo para ver si es problema del sistema
<infiltrado> ya lo hago y regreso
<juanantonio3> Reisilver> ¿Y de lo mío qué opinas?
<Reisilver> hola juanantonio
<juanantonio3> Buenas
<Reisilver> escucha man
<Reisilver> tuve un problema
<Reisilver> similar
<juanantonio3> ¿Y qué era?
<Reisilver> bueno al parecer parece que al hacer cambios en el sistema sin querer la PC se apago bueno se fue la luz
<Reisilver> y cargue el liveCD y gparted , selecione la particion y le di a verificar
<Reisilver> y cuando termino de escanear y ver sectores defectuosos me permitió entrar en ubuntu.
<juanantonio3> pero a mí no me hace nada cuando meto el DVD Live
<Reisilver> no bootea
<juanantonio3> no, suena como si estuviera haciendo algo, pero no llega nada al monitor ni suena beeps
<Reisilver> ummmmm haber te parece bien qué recreemos la situación
<Reisilver> tienes una PC de escritorio o laptom?¿
<juanantonio3> escritorio
<juanantonio3> con Lucid de 64
<Reisilver> bien
<juanantonio3> se estaba actualizando, creo que el kernel
<juanantonio3> y de repente, se ha quedado pillado, no respondía nada
<Reisilver> dime estabas actualizando el sistema cuando se colgo solo
<Reisilver> y ahora sólo prende
<juanantonio3> Sí, sí, correcto
<Reisilver> y pantalla negra verdad?¿
<juanantonio3> eso mismo
<Reisilver> bien parece hardware
<Reisilver> tus discos duros son SATA verdad usan un cable rojo?¿
<juanantonio3> SATA de 500, sí
<Reisilver> tendrías alguna dificultad en desconectar el disco duro sata quitarle el cable rojo de datos y el de poder?¿
<Reisilver> o te parece que no
<juanantonio3> ¿Ahora mismo? No puedo, quizá mañana. ¿Eso arreglaría algo?
<Reisilver> la verdad es para descartar que la falla sea tu disco duro?¿
<Reisilver> quizá al desconectarlo el equipo o se la te cargue la bios de la placa en pantalla
<juanantonio3> Ajá, pero tampoco sale ningún mensaje de la BIOS
<Reisilver> a mi me paso el pantallazo negro con mi tarjeta de video nvidia
<juanantonio3> Ajá, esta lleva una incluida
<Reisilver> esta cruzada y sólo pantalla negra
<Reisilver> una integrada?¿
<juanantonio3> Sí, integrada
<Reisilver> lo único que se me ocurre es el disco duro ?¿
<juanantonio3> 7100
<Reisilver> algo tiene
<juanantonio3> ¿Crees que se habrá roto? Funcionaba perfectamente hasta ahora
<Reisilver> porque es extraño esa pantalla negra debría al menos cargarte la pantalla de la bios
<Reisilver> es nuevo?¿
<juanantonio3> ¿El disco? No, tiene los 4 años que tiene el PC
<Reisilver> 4 años jejejejejejejejejjeje
<Reisilver> yo tenía problemas con un sata le cambie el cable rojo y arreglado
<Katarcis> te vendo un cable
<Katarcis> xDDD
<Reisilver> ummmm me late que es disco
<juanantonio3> ¿Sólo eso? ¿Quizá sólo el cable?
<Reisilver> juanantonio
<juanantonio3> Miraré eso, gracias
<Reisilver> una pregunta usas UPC o estabilizador
<juanantonio3> Veremos a ver. Sí, dime
<juanantonio3> ¿UPC de esas que limitan la entrada de picos de tensión?
<Reisilver> sip
<juanantonio3> No uso nada de eso
<Reisilver> cuando los enciendes te mandan un pitido
<Katarcis> UPC es un regulador?
<Reisilver> yo uso de esos porque proteje mejor mi hardware en caso de apagones
<juanantonio3> No, no lo uso
<Reisilver> tiene baterías internas
<juanantonio3> Ya, sé cómo son
<Reisilver> se va la luz y te da un tiempo para apagar la PC de la forma correcta
<juanantonio3> Bueno, chicos, gracias por los consejos. Me voy a la cama, a rezar que mañana salga al menos la BIOS :P
<Reisilver> lo uso como seguridad para cuidar el hardware
<Reisilver> ok
<juanantonio3> y así pueda meter el DVD Live
<juanantonio3> Ciao
<Reisilver> desconecta el disco y lo prendes
<Reisilver> buena suerte
<linuxx4> hola amigos ke tal
<linuxx4> kien tiene tiemo para ke me ayude a poner al pedo mi makina con ubuntu
<Reisilver> jajajajajjajajajajajajajaja
<linuxx4> holaaaaa nadie?
<zurdito> google tiene tiempo de sobra
<Reisilver> te recomendaria gnome look
<Reisilver> para bajar packs de iconos
<Reisilver> temas, wallpapers y demás cosas para emerald y compiz
<linuxx4> chistosito zurdit
<Reisilver> no es mala idea la de zurdit
<linuxx4> por lo pronto no kiero nada d look
<Reisilver> quizá encuentres un buen tuto y lo compartas con el resto
<linuxx4> lo ke pasa ke si aguien medice asle asi me tomaria nmenos tiempo
<linuxx4> lclaro ke lo aria
<Reisilver> claro...... pero generalmente primero se hace una busqueda en san google y luego si tienes problemas pues aquí te dan una mano
<linuxx4> es mas si yo puddieraaser todo lo ke mucho deustedes saben
<linuxx4> y aguien m pidiera ayuda se la daria
<Reisilver> bueno y qué quieres hacerle al ubuntu?¿
<linuxx4> mm en fin asi me abian dicho ke son ala mayoria de "nerds"
<linuxx4> lol
<xangua> linuxx4: y no sería muy difícil ayudar a alguien que no ha dado a conocer su duda.....como tú¿
<linuxx4> lo kiero poner al pedo
<xangua> linuxx4: nerd /= adivino
<xangua> y no creo que nadie lo sea
<Reisilver> hola xangua
<linuxx4> una idea por donde empesar
<linuxx4> no se absolutamente nada we
<zurdito> O.o
<linuxx4> mme baje la lubuntu 10.10
<Reisilver> te reconoce audio,red y video?¿
<linuxx4> mi makina tiene windows xp
<zurdito> hacete hombre linuxx4 ... www.google.com
<linuxx4> y tiene un pinche virus
<linuxx4> se apaga sola
<Reisilver> ummm te cansaste de los virus y apuestas por ubuntu ?¿
<linuxx4> asi ac cada vz k la prendo
<linuxx4> ps por lo k eh leido ubuntu es contravalas
<Reisilver> bueno si usas windows para algo específico pues a formatear se ha dicho l, usa más ubuntu para los asuntos de internet y trabajo con el windows si usas una aplicación de terceros que uses y no hay equivalente en software libre
<zurdito> no sabe nada de linux y insulta/discrimina una distribucion .
<zurdito> que ignorancia ...
<xangua> y todos fuimos o somos ignorantes en algo ¬¬
<Kurdt> CALLENSE!!!!!!!!!!!
<Reisilver> bueno yo no sé alemán
<zurdito> por lo menos que diga el POR QUE
<Kurdt> vayan a #ubuntu-es-offtopic plz
<xangua> Kurdt: ese no es modo de dirigirse a las personas tampoco
<zurdito> sos una loca xangua
<zurdito> xDD
<Kurdt> bueno xangua callese un ratito lo invito a irse al otro canal
<mar_> hola7
<mar_> es el canal de ayuda?
<mar_> actulaze mis drivers de video en ubuntu 10.10 y ahora solo inicia en consola .. como recuperoel modo grafico
<Sapote> buenas
<JRamirez> Sapote, que tal.
<JRamirez> Sapote, tu eres mi salvación!!! podrias hecharme una mano con el squid y el puerto 443.
<JRamirez> ya casi me saca las ultimas canas que me quedan.
<Sapote> ops
<Sapote> no te vi JRamirez
<mar_>  ahorita preunte sobre una ati hd 4200 pero hize lo de la pagina que se me mostroy perdi el modo grafico como lo recupero .. estoy en windows
<mar_> http://ubuntuperonista.blogspot.com/2010/11/instalar-el-driver-ati-catalyst-para-la.html
<Sapote> mar_: el modo grafico se levanta con startx, el tema es que seguramente modifico el xorg.conf
<Sapote> debera volver los cambios antes de iniciar startx
<mar_> si me da un error de xorg.conf
<mar_> como lo dejo en el estado original ?
<Sapote> revise en la carpeta /etc/X11/ seguramente existe un xorg.conf.backup o algo similar
<monstruo_espacia> Hola a todos, primera vez que entro aquí
<Sapote> hola monstruo_espacia
<monstruo_espacia> espacial
<monstruo_espacia> Gracias Sapote
<Sapote> no tengo e1e en este tec1ado
<mar_> y puedo entrar desde win2
<Sapote> mar no
<Sapote> mar_: que no tenga las X no es el fin del mundo, de hecho son solo un programa mas
<Sapote> con CTRL + ALT + F1 ira a consola, pondra de user root y la clave
<Sapote> luego de eso podra modificar el archivo en cuestion y relanzar las X
<monstruo_espacia> que casualidad, Sapote, pero por si acaso puedes usar Shift+Ctrl+u y luego tecleas 6c
<monstruo_espacia> Alguien de México aquí ?
<Sapote> monstruo_espacia: donde quieres que haga eso?
<Sapote> me hace underline
<monstruo_espacia> Sí
<Sapote> en realidad me lo convierte a l
<monstruo_espacia> exacto !
<monstruo_espacia> se que bromeabas
<monstruo_espacia> , pero ahí está la "l"
<Sapote> cierto que es hexa
<Sapote> SHIFT + CTRL + U  41 me da A
<monstruo_espacia> eso creo
<Sapote> el tema es que solo funciona si CAPS LOCK esta apagado
<monstruo_espacia> lo que uso muy seguido es  SHIFT + CTRL + U  40
<Sapote> en mi teclado lo tengo al alcance sin tanta vuelta
<Sapote> CTRL + 2 listo
<Sapote> digo ALTGR + 2 listo
<Sapote> @
<monstruo_espacia> a sí también eso
<monstruo_espacia> bueno Sapote, saludos desde Monterrey, tengo que irme ahora
<raffles> hola a todos
<raffles> hoy al querer encender mi PC esta prende los leds de encendido y HDD pero no manda nada al video tampoco hace ese pitido al endencer, creen que se haya quemado la motherboard ya desconecte todo y hasta saque el procesador, tambien saque la pila y reinicie la bios, alguna idea
<raffles> cuando quito la ram y la enciendo no hace ningun sonido
 * alexneb se despide con la patita... 
 * xoan buenas
<linuxx4> ke tal
<Itali-chan> Hola a todos, necesito una ayuda y no se si debo pedirlo aqui, siento la molestia si no era aquí. Yo en windows utilizaba el vlc para reproducir videos en alta calidad, ahora en ubuntu utilizo también el vlc pero me he dado cuenta que la parte de ariba de la imagen hace como saltitos con este reproductos, sabeís de alguna alternativa?
<Itali-chan> gracias por anticipado
<linuxx4> windows de nuevo..
<linuxx4> lol
<Itali-chan> que?
<Itali-chan> o.o
<linuxx4> a mi me susede lo mismo
<linuxx4> con el vlc
<Itali-chan> sip no se porque :/
<Itali-chan> por ejemplo logre quitar el probelma que tenia al  reproducir imagenio en el pc, y ahora se ve fluido
<Itali-chan> pero ese de los saltitos con los dvd no se quita :/
<linuxx4> creo ke son bugs con el xorg y los drivers de las tarjetas graficas
<Itali-chan> mhhh puede ser..
<Itali-chan> T^T
<Itali-chan> es que a veces es muy molesto otras no..
<linuxx4> almenos ke no uses lo s drivers propietarios
<linuxx4> y solo uses los open source
<linuxx4> el problema con esos son ke no vas a tener 3d
<Itali-chan> mhh utilizo los provativos para la tarjet grafica ati
<Itali-chan> .... si
<Itali-chan> mhhh y en que puedo notar el que me falta el 3d? es que no lo utilizo en ubuntu creo :/
<linuxx4> usas compiz
<linuxx4> ??
<Itali-chan> no
<Itali-chan> he dejado las configuraciones de escritorio en efectos normales y le deje todo igual
<vane> Hola amigos alguien esta ahi?
<linuxx4> ke tal
<Itali-chan> hola
<Itali-chan> cual es tu problema? xd
<vane> estoy trasteando con el ordenata pues soy nueva en esto
<Guest690000> tengo ubuntu 10.10 ya que la 10.04 era muy inestable cuando salio
<Guest690000> conviene cambiarse a la 10.04?
<Guest690000> ahora q estan en la 10.04.2?
<Itali-chan> si tienes la 10.10 para que vas a ir a la 10.4.2 o.O?
<Guest690000> porque tengo problemas para suspender e hibernar
<Guest690000> ademas la 10.04 es LTS
<Itali-chan> mjhh vaya , a mi desde ese punto de vista nunca me dió problemas la 10.10 pero bueno
<vane> busco un canal donde se pueda hablar dearte
<linuxx4> arte?
<vane> Si, me dedico a la ceramica y me gusta pintar.No es posible?
<Itali-chan> o..o
<Itali-chan> me da que en offtopic
<Itali-chan> pero casi nadie sabe de eso o.o
<linuxx4> es mas aki en irc no vas a encontrar salas asi
<linuxx4> en yahoo.chat si
<Itali-chan> ya...lol
<vane> a todo el mundo mas o menos le gustan las cosas bonitas creadas por el hombre
<linuxx4> clora vane
<linuxx4> claro !!
<Itali-chan> claro, pero casi nadie sabe de ello
<Itali-chan> :/ no todos son muy estudiantes en eso :/
<Itali-chan> si ni siquiera saben de historia el 90% de la gente de este país ajaja
<linuxx4> lol
<vane> Yo no es ke tenga estudios sino ke siempre me ha entusiasmado la vida bohemia del artista
<Itali-chan> ejjeejeje
<linuxx4> pues es ke aa todos nos gusta algo diferente vane
<Itali-chan> a mi me entusiasma la historia y las guerras ejeje
<vane> Las guerras?
<linuxx4> ke edad tienes si se puede saber
<vane> Ke edad me echas?
<linuxx4> ni idea
<linuxx4> unos 36
<linuxx4> jejeje
<vane> Unos pocos menos,Y tu
<linuxx4> 32
<Itali-chan> jajaajajaj
<Itali-chan> es muy dificil echar una edad a alguien habiendolo leido tan poco xd
<linuxx4> pero casi le di
<linuxx4> jejeje
<vane> Yo uno menos,de donde eres?
<linuxx4> ciudad de mexico
<vane> ke lejos estamos,una de mis amigas es de mexico y tiene familia alli
<linuxx4> si ke lejos ..
<Itali-chan> me habia caido /
<linuxx4> ops
<vane> Te has mancado?
<Itali-chan> bueno amigos, en una hora vuelvo!:)
<linuxx4> va chan
<linuxx4> vane y ake te dedicas
<vane> Soy artesana en ceramica Ytu?
<linuxx4> omn poco de todo
<vane> te buscas bien la vida?
<linuxx4> puedes ir al pv ?
<linuxx4> dejemos la sala para los ke buscan ayuda sobre ubuntu
<linuxx4> te parece?
<erUSUL> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<linuxx4> ves vane !!
<vane> no te entiendo lo ke me kieres decir
<aguitel> erUSUL, la version 10.04.2 es instalable ?
<erUSUL> te refieres a si hay isos? la verdad no lo se
<aguitel> erUSUL, te lo pregunto porque en el booteo no me aparecio la opcion de instalar y de probarlo
<erUSUL> aguitel: y que opciones aparecieron?
<aguitel> erUSUL, fue directamente a probar sin mi intervencion
<aguitel> erUSUL, osea fue al escritorio clasico
<aguitel> gnome
<erUSUL> aguitel: :/ ni idea tendria que descargarmela y mirar :)
<aguitel> alguna idea?
<aguitel> a ok
<erUSUL> prueba con el cd alternate?
<aguitel> erUSUL, el tema es que estoy con un pendrive queriendo instalarlo en una notebook
<linuxx4> ahi mismo en el escritoria vas a tener in icono ke te dice instalar ubuntu
<aguitel> linuxx4, si es asi y lo vi
<aguitel> pero la version 10.04 uno tenia la opcion de probar o ir a instalar directamente
<aguitel> erUSUL, de cualquier manera la instalacion con la version 10.04.2 ya la finalice perfectamente
<erUSUL> aguitel: bien :)
 * omikron4 piensa que se deja hablar demasiado de otros temas a los nicks femeninos :(
<jps> beunas
<jps> buenas*
<jps> ?
<Guest690000> ??
<jps> alguien tiene un tablet con android?
<omikron4> si jps buenas
<jps> que me pueda aconsejar?
<omikron4> el psicologo??
<alexneb> hola
<omikron4> si no dices que te pasa,  jps.. es dificil?
<omikron4> holas alexneb
<jps> estoy pensando en adquirir un tablet con android y queria saber si alguien tiene alguno o me aconsejais algun modelo?
<alexneb> tengo problemas para iniciar ubuntu :S
<omikron4> y cual es el problema, alexneb.. que es lo que falla?
<alexneb> os cuento .. con gparted hice la particion mas pequeña para instalar otro sistema y ahora no me deja iniciar--- me pide la clave la meto y vuelve a pedirla
<omikron4> no entiendo... instalaste otro sistema teniendo ubuntu.. que sistema?
<alexneb> omikron4, aun ninguno.. pretendo uinstalr win .. se que es una locura pero esque nesecito un programa concreto y con wine ni hay manrera.. :S
<omikron4> pues instala win y despùes recupera e grub2
<alexneb> ... pero he hecho el hueco.. e inicio pa ver que todo va bien y ahora resulta que no arranca :S
<omikron4> porque habra cambiado la particion de nombre... si vas a instalar win y tenias ubuntu en sda1 ahora win o la particion que has hecho ha tomado su lugar y ya no se llama asi la de ubuntu
<omikron4> asi que, alexneb, instala win y luego recupera el grub con estas instrucciones tan guays... http://crashbit.homelinux.com/node/799
<omikron4> de todas formas, suele pasar que lo que no funciona con wine es por falta de alguna libreria, alexneb
<jps> alguien me dice algo sobre la tablet android?
<omikron4> jps, si no te han contestado sera porque no la tienen,, yo no la tengo... y es un canal de soporte ubuntu.. prueba.. android-es o algo asi
<jps> okei he probado ese canal ya..
<Guest690000> como puedo ejecutar una aplicacion grafica q tengo en un servidor de ubuntu cloud por ssh y q se vea en mi pantalla
<Guest690000> ?
<Katarcis> paila chileno
<Katarcis> xD
<Katarcis> averigua y nos cuentas
<Katarcis> xD
<Guest690000> tenia q ser Katarc*s
<Katarcis> jaja
<Guest690000> como reprodusco videos en hd 720p en un netbook con ubuntu?
<eleazar> buenos dias
<eleazar> tengo una instalacion lamp corriendo en lucid, pero tengo un problema con las paginas cuando trato de verlas desde otra maquina distinta al localhost, por alguna razon no se cargan imagenes, scripts ni css, solo veo html plano. tengo rato revisando los logs de error y google pero aun sin exito de dar con la falla, alguien tiene alguna pista de por donde podria comenzar a cazar mi error?
<ProXeN> Probablemente tengas la ruta mal puesta
<ProXeN> A las imágenes, scripts y css
<ProXeN> O no esten en la carpeta adecuada
<elshaka> ProXeN, bueno desde la maquina donde tengo el servidor web, todo carga correctamente
<ProXeN> Porque es ahí donde tienes los archivos
<Burro> exacto
<Burro> no esta bien la ruta
<Burro> testeala o editala
<elshaka> Burro, mmm cual ruta exactamente? dices en el html donde hago referencia a scripts, imagenes y plantillas css?
<ProXeN> Asegurate de que la ruta es correcta, y de que no apuntan a una ruta fuera de la carpeta asignada al servidor web
<ProXeN> Sí, elshaka
<ProXeN> Cualquier enlace desde un html a una imagen, css, script, lo que sea, y que no funcione
<ProXeN> Revísalo
<elshaka> ProXeN, es la correcta, desde localhost la pagina se visualiza correctamente
<ProXeN> Insisto, porque es ahí donde tienes los archivos
<elshaka> es algo tipo "/var/www/wordpress/wp-content/themes/turpial/..."
<elshaka> lo que es correcto
<ProXeN> No
<elshaka> oh
<ProXeN> el /var/www sobra
<ProXeN> Hazte a la idea de que la carpeta /www
<ProXeN> Es como si fuese la carpeta raíz a la hora de crear enlaces
<ProXeN> Si tienes una imágen en /var/www/wordpress/imagen.jpg
<ProXeN> Para enlazarla, tendrías que poner /wordpress/imagen.jpg
<Burro> exacto
<ProXeN> Porque cuando accedes a la IP del servidor web, estás cargando /var/www como raíz
<elshaka> bueno esa es la ubicacion del archivo segun lo indican los logs de error de apache, en el html actualmente es algo tipo: localhost/wordpress/wp-content/themes/turpial/...
<ProXeN> Pues quita el localhost
<Burro> para que pones localhost no es necesario
<Burro> el sistema lo reconoce , es implicito,,,
<elshaka> ... ese es en el html cuando reviso con ctrl+u el codigo fuente generado
<ProXeN> Por eso te carga desde el servidor web pero no desde el resto
<ProXeN> Quita el "localhost"
<ProXeN> Y deja solo /wordpress/wp-content...
<elshaka> en las plantillas php son urls relativas generadas por funciones tipo <?php bloginfo('stylesheet_url'); ?>
<elshaka> o <?php bloginfo('template_directory'); ?>/nivo-slider.css
<elshaka> y asi actualmente tengo corriendo el sitio en turpial.org.ve, sin ningun inconveniente, la cuestion es con mis pruebas locales
<ProXeN> Uhm
<elshaka> pense posiblemente problemas de permisologia en /var/www
<ProXeN> Es una posibilidad
<ProXeN> Sí
<elshaka> actualmente el due;o de ese directorio con todo su contenido es www-data y el grupo www-data
<elshaka> y luego un chmod que comenzo siendo 755, pero nada, luego 777, y aun nada :(
<ProXeN> Es raro, algo debe estar mal
<elshaka> sip, soy muy novato con apache, salvo esto ultimo que te comente, todo lo que hice para poner a funcionar mi servidor web fue instalar los paquetes por tarea para lamp por synaptic
<ProXeN> No creo que sea problema de Apache
<elshaka> mmm probare con una pagina estatica simple con un par de imagenes y css para descartar :)
<ProXeN> Buena idea
<elshaka> gracias ProXeN Burro :)
<ProXeN> De nada elshaka, aunque no te he ayudado mucho realmente xD
<ProXeN> elshaka: No se por qué a mi me da que es un problema de enrutamiento, porque Apache no tiene por qué dar problemas a la hora de servidor contenido si tienes los permisos en 777
<ProXeN> servir*
<elshaka> hey, la intencion vale bastante :)
<elshaka> pos si, bueno procedo con una paginilla simple
<ProXeN> Suerte!
<dideco> buenos dias tengo un problemita con las redes
<dideco> no puedo ver los equipos de mi red instale xubuntu
<Guest690000> dideco en terminal pon sudo apt-get install samba
<dideco> gracias
<Guest690000> ;)
<chiche> hola
<chiche> muy buenas
<elshaka> ProXeN, bueno no es apache, efectivamente, un html bastante simple carga sin problemas :)
<chiche> cuando se instala un programa, primero se descarga un instalador y luego se ejecuta ese archivo?
<Guest690000> chiche a q te refieres?
<Guest690000> a apt?
<chiche> como en windows...
<chiche> se descarga un .exe y luego se ejecuta?
<elshaka> oh duh, error de capa 8, y si tenias razon ProXeN, no puedo creer que me haya tardado tanto en verlo :$, las url generadas son incorrectas porque siempre escupen "localhost" como host, es algo que tengo que configurar en wordpress :P, gracias de nuevo
<Guest690000> chiche en ubuntu son .deb
<chiche> ok
<chiche> y quedan guardados en el disco?
<Guest690000> los instaladores son .deb y los ejecutables .run
<Guest690000> si
<Guest690000> en windows los instaladores son .msi y los ejecutables .exe
<chiche> supongo que los podria eliminar sin afectar a los programas instalados
<elshaka> chiche, sip
<guampa> Guest690000: los ejecutables en linux no tienen porque tener ninguna extension, .run es comunmente un script de instalacion con datos binarios dentro. lo que define si algo es ejecutable en linux es el permiso de ejecucion
<Guest690000> guampa pero como le explicale eso a chiche, yo ya sabia, era solo para que no se confundiese
<Guest690000> en todo caso hay .sh .js .run .bin .loquesea
<guampa> ah entiendo, de todas maneras tene en cuenta que es posible que eso le genere mas confusion, cuando encuentre material en la web que diga otra cosa
<Guest690000> guampa ok
<chiche> yo no tengo archivos .run en mi disco
<Sapote> chiche: creo que google earth viene como .run, lo importante es que linux no le hace caso a la extension para ejecutarlo
<Guest690000> chiche si bajas un .run o .bin asegurate de hacerlo ejecutable
<chiche> cuanto ocupa la instalacion estandar de ubuntu?
<Guest690000> en las propiedades del archivo --- permisos --- ejecutar este archivo como un programa
<Guest690000> como 3 GB
<Sapote> chiche: luego de que instales todo lo usable menos de 4GB
<Pablito> hola una pregunta
<Pablito> lo que pasa es que tengo cups intalado bien
<Pablito> comparto la impresoa sin drama
<Pablito> por la red
<Pablito> pero hoy intale una tarjeta inalambrica
<Pablito> que la conecto a otra red y queria compartir la impresora
<Pablito> pero no me pesca
<Pablito> entro al administrador
<Pablito> pero no me encuentra la impresora
<Pablito> alguien sabe si cups ahy que configurar otra ip
<Pablito> osea para tener dos ips en cups
<Pablito> 0'
<Pablito> ???
<fosco_> buenas
<Guest690000> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<erUSUL> Pablito: supongo que tendrás que decirle a cups que "escuche" en las dos redes
<Pablito> eso supongo que tendria que hacer
<Pablito> pero como le agrego otra ip
<Pablito> para que escuche?
<Guest690000> tengo virus en ubuntu
<erUSUL> Pablito: mira la doc de cups.conf ?
<Pablito> toy dentro de cups.conf
<Pablito> pero no veo en ninguna aprte la asignacion de ip
<erUSUL> Pablito: http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/ref-cupsd-conf.html
<Pablito> o que me diga localhost
<Pablito> gracias
<erUSUL> busca listen. es en cupsd.conf
<Guest690000> q onda esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/574480/
<Pablito> erusul
<Pablito> Listen ipdelatarjetaered:631
<Pablito> asi de simple?
<erUSUL> Pablito: supongo. luego reinicia el cups
<Pablito> oka
<Pablito> probare
<Pablito> gracias
<fosco_> Guest690000, no veo ningun positivo ahi, solo avisos, revisa la documentacion de rkhunter a evr como puedes obtener más información sobre esos avisos, que seguramente no serán nada pero más vale asegurarse
<Guest690000> ok fosco_ pero tambien me salio esto Searching for suspicious files and dirs, it may take a while... The following suspicious files and directories were found:
<Guest690000> /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.15pre/.autoreg /usr/lib/thunderbird-3.1.9pre/.autoreg /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/.path /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/.noinit /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.2.15pre/.autoreg /usr/lib/jvm/.java-6-openjdk.jinfo
<fosco_> te digo lo mismo, habla de archivos "sospechosos", busca en la documentación de rkhunter o en google a ver si obtienes más información
<Guest690000> ko
<Guest690000> ok
<chilicuil> o/ Dj_Dexter
<msi> buenas
<Guest690000> hi
<msi> se me bloquearon los usuarios
<msi> no logro entrar a la consolas : sudo su
<msi> no funciona ,
<msi> por favor  alguien sabriar decirme  como  entrar  a mi sistema nueva mente ,,,,,, gracias
<Guest690000> con tu usuario, no como root
<msi> esta sala es para ubuntu español ??
<Guest690000> si
<m4v> msi: que necesitas hacer?
<msi> voy a mirar con el usuario
<msi> gracias
<msi> ya vengo
<Guest690000> m4v  se le bloquearon los usuarios
<msi> me manda este mensaje Guest 69: bash: ventana: orden no encontrada
<msi> no acepta ninguno delos ususrios, tengo  15 en total
<m4v> como se le bloquearon? con que usuario está ahora?
<fosco_> msi, eso te lo pondrá al intentar ejecutar algo, que intentas ejecutar?
<msi> intento entrar para al super usuario
<fosco_> qué orden exacta estás usando?
<msi> sudo su
<m4v> msi: Ubuntu tiene el super usuario desactivado, usa sudo para hacer operaciones con root
<m4v> msi: no
<fosco_> no uses sudo su
<m4v> msi: tienes que usar "sudo <comando>"
<fosco_> usa sudo ls o la orden que necesites ejecutar
<msi> voy a mirar un momento
<m4v> !sudo msi
<kubot> msi: sudo es un comando para correr programas con privilegios de superusario (root). Para más información puedes ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/La_cuenta_de_administrador
<msi> bueno los comandos me lo acepta, los basicos: por ejemplo ls -l, cd , etc
<fosco_> msi, te los acepta tambien con sudo delante?
<fosco_> sudo ls, sudo cd...
<msi> peroooo para cambiar permisos ejemplo: chmod 777 *, no me permite
<fosco_> mucho ojo con chmod 777 *
<fosco_> los archivos tienen unos permisos determinados y en general así debe ser
<msi> okis
<fosco_> dar más permisos de los necesarios a algunos archivos puede provocar errores inesperados
<m4v> msi: que estas tratando de hacer? esos comandos no son seguros
<msi> esta es mi lista de usuarios
<msi> chmod: cambiando los permisos de «activofijo»: Operación no permitida
<msi> chmod: cambiando los permisos de «ahorros»: Operación no permitida
<msi> chmod: cambiando los permisos de «certif»: Operación no permitida
<msi> chmod: cambiando los permisos de «cheqpro»: Operación no permitida
<msi> chmod: cambiando los permisos de «cheque1»: Operación no permitida
<msi> chmod: cambiando los permisos de «contabac»: Operación no permitida
<msi> chmod: cambiando los permisos de «contabdc»: Operación no permitida
<fosco_> no pegues tanto texto en el canal, ahora estarás 1 minuto silenciado
<m4v> !paste msi
<kubot> msi: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Guest690000> msi ahora puedes hablar
<msi> okis gracias
<msi> bueno todo marchaba bien, hastq queinsertamos un pen driver de8 GB,
<fosco_> tendrás que ser más concreto
<fosco_> yo aun no se cual es el problema
<msi> el problema es que no puedo entrar a los sistemas
<fosco_> sigo sin entenderte, a qué le llamas sistema?
<msi> mis sistemas son aplicaciones
<msi> en rm-cobol
<msi> tengo unabase de datos con 2900 trabajadores
<fosco_> supongo que te refieres a que no puedes entrar a los directorios que contienen esas aplicaciones, es eso?
<chiche> descargue la nueva version de firefox y tengo en la carpeta de descargas este archivo "firefox-4.0b12.tar.bz2"
<Guest690000> chiche descomprimelo
<fosco_> chiche, no es recomendable instalar aplicaciones desde archivos tipo .tar.bz2
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<Guest690000> fosco_ +1
<fosco_> en su lugar usa los repositorios oficiales de ubuntu o repositorios personales PPA
<chiche> ok
<chiche> gracias
<fosco_> chiche, aqui explican como poner el nuevo firefox desde un PPA http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2011/03/firefox-4-beta-12-disponible.html
<chiche> como acutalizo firefox entonces?
<fosco_> pero recuerda q es un software en desarrollo, si luego no va no te quejes
<chiche> eso me elimina la version de firefox que me instala el cd?
<fosco_> no
<msi> exacto
<msi> ya vengo
<Guest690000> chiche ese firefox se llamara minefield que es el nombre de la bet
<Guest690000> a
<fosco_> yo lo tengo, va bastante bien, aunque sigo prefiriendo chromium
<chiche> gracias
<chiche> tngo este mensaje:
<chiche> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<fosco_> seguramente tienes otro gestor de paquetes abierto
<fosco_> cierra synaptic, o el centro de software o lo que sea que tengas abierto
<chiche> update manager?
<fosco_> si
<chiche> entonces espero..
<Guest690000> si luego de cerrar el gestor de actualizaciones no funciona y sale lo mismo escribe en un terminal sudo rm  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<chilicuil> el 3er dia del Ubuntu developer week esta por comenzar =) #ubuntu-classroom-chat (en ingles)
<chiche> alguien conoce un programa para pasar un DVD a imagen ISO?
<erUSUL> chiche: dvd de video? o datos?
<chiche> para despues montarlo en una unidad virtual
<chiche> ah no entendi bien la pregunta
<chiche> es un dvd de video
<chiche> pero lo que quiero es un programa para crear imagenes .iso
<Guest690000> chiche busca en el centro de software la palabra iso
<Guest690000> y ahi tienes muchos programas
<Sapote> chiche: un dvdrip?
<Sapote> http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/10/07/how-to-rip-a-dvd-in-ubuntu-to-avi-the-easy-way/
<Sapote> apt-get install k9copy
<Sapote> seguramente es para hacer un backup de algun dvd que le pertenece
<chiche> no
<chiche> quiero crear un archivo .iso o .nrg para despues cargarlo con una unidad virtual
<Sapote> gnomebaker
<chiche> ok
<chiche> gracias
<Sapote> ponga el dvd, hagale copia y digale que el destino es un file
<chiche> si gracias
<Sapote> de todas formas, como iso de dvd le ocupara 4GB
<neneta> hola
<chiche> si
<Sapote> es un desproposito, debido a que utiliza compresion de video mpeg, lo mejor seria pasarlo a avi, asi le ocuparia aprox 1.4 gb con un formato de compresion de video mas nuevo
<Sapote> hola neneta
<chiche> pero asi tenes la imagen del dvd sin comprimir
<neneta> nas  sapote
<chiche> porque tambien podes copiarlo con 8GB
<chiche> que es el tamaño original
<Sapote> es diferente, compresion de video que compresion de archivos
<chiche> si
<Sapote> los dvd son un formato de hace mas de 10 años, usan mpeg 1 o 2
<Sapote> en cambio los nuevos formatos de mpeg 4 por ej, tienen mejores codecs y logran mejor compresion de video, sin perder calidad
<Sapote> chiche: tambien podria crear una imagen del dvd con dd
<chiche> ??
<chiche> que es dd?
<Sapote> chiche: desde consola de la siguiente forma  dd if=/dev/dvd of=/tmp/backup.iso
<Sapote> es un programa que bien usado puede hacer cosas interesante
<Sapote> s
<Sapote> dd dump data
<Sapote> le generara una imagen exacta del dvd, ocupando el iso 4.4GB o 8.8GB, depende del dvd
<chiche> y en lugar de backup puedo poner otro nombre?
<Sapote> claro
<neneta> ju :(
<Sapote> lo que importa es el if=
<Sapote> que es el origen
<chiche> chango muchas gracias
 * neneta2 hola
<chiche> hola
<chiche> Sapote si lo que quiero es hacer una imagen de un cd tengo que cambiar /dvd por /cd?
<norman_> algun usuario de blackberry
<norman_> ?
<hikaru> artemist3? estas?
<hikaru> tengo un problema
<hikaru> no me inicia el ices2
<hikaru> no carga nada
<Sapote> chiche: si
<norman_> alguien aqui usa blackberry en maverick?
<TheKernel> buenas tardes
<Sapote> chiche: depende del medio y como este montado
<Sapote> chiche: podria estar montado como /dev/cdrom o /dev/cdrom0 o /dev/dvd0
<Sapote> chiche: eso lo puede saber con mount
<chiche> no se que es mount
<m4rteljorge> Montar
<hikaru> ayuda con un un programa para montar un aradio online
<hikaru> u,u
<m4rteljorge> ¿Con cuál de todos?
<Sangre> Yo también tengo una duda
<Sangre> Jeje
<chiche> se toma su tiempo esto...
<Sangre> Veas
<Sangre> Estoy mudando mi servidor de un disco duro a otro...
<Sangre> PRRRRFFF
<Sangre> Se me olvidó dónde puedo editar el manú del grub... Es grub 1
 * neneta2 xao xao
<Sangre> ¿Alguna idea sus mercedes tienen?
<Sapote> chiche: se toma el mismo tiempo que leer 8.8GB desde un DVD
<Sapote> Sangre: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ber> hola quiero agrdecer el no haberme ayudado ayer ya que eso me llevo por fuerza a perderle el *respeto* a la consola y poder reconfigurar mi laptop a modo grafico :D
<fosco_> pues de nada :)
<Sangre> Genial.
<Sangre> Te felicito.
<erAbuelo> si ya lo decia yo, no hay nada mejor que una patada en los h**** para empezara andar xD
<Sangre> Leches...
<Sangre> ¿Hasta aquí llegó la censura?
<fosco_> no es censura, es respeto
<Sangre> Pues yo no considero respeto medio decir una palabra malsonante.
<erAbuelo> yo no tengo intencion de molestar, y asi se entiende exactamente igual :)
<chiche> a mi me molesta que se censuren y se prohiban cosas
<molocoize> buenas
<Sangre> Yo me salto las censuras :D
<fosco_> chiche, aquí no hay censura, hay unas normas de convivencia básicas y un protocolo de funcionamiento del canal para facilitar su funcion
<Sangre> Yo me salto la censura de la Generalitat Valenciana :p
<Guest690000> como puedo ver el espacio en disco desde el terminal???
<fosco_> Guest690000, df -h
<Guest690000> <fosco_> muchas gracias
<Sangre> df -m en megas
<Sangre> df -k en kilos
<Guest690000> ok
<Sangre>  El -h elige automáticamente en qué unidad muestra cada partición.
 * Sangre is away: Me n'he anat a casa d'un amic a veure si em deixa un cd en blanc.
<m4v> !away > Sangre
<VADER> voy y vuelvoo
<pipo65> buenas
 * Sangre is back (gone 00:16:32)
<Sangre> Seee...
<Sangre> Parece que puedo provocar que me tachen de demasiados automensajes por un mensaje de away, y soy incapaz de instalarme bien el grub.
<m4v> Sangre: grub-install?
<Sangre> Sí, sencillamente no funciona grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda1
<Sangre> Bueno, no es que no funcione
<m4v> probablmente porque no tiene que ser /dev/sda1 sinó /dev/sda
<Sangre> Sí, ya probé a quitar el 1.
<Juankof> buans tardes quiero saber con que comando o utilidad puedo conocer q marca y modelo es la de mi board
<Sangre> lshw
<fosco_> además asegurate de que en /media/root tienes la particion raiz de ubuntu
<m4v> Sangre: y que error da?
<Sangre> Ninguno.
<Sangre> Al probarlo con qemu, veo que las UUIDs están mal.
<Sangre> Y por mucho que lo intento, no arranca.
<Sangre> Qué divertido.
<Juankof> Sangre, Gracias lo hice con sudo y sirvio
<m4v> Sangre: pero aparece el menú grub al bootear?
<Sangre> Sí, el menú aparece.
<Sangre> Con todas las entradas.
<Sangre> Ninguna de ellas arranca.
<m4v> bueno, estonces el grub está bien instalado, el problema es el menu.lst
<Sangre> Pero las UUID de las entradas del menú están mal.
<Sangre> Sí.
<Sangre> Yo también he llegado a esa conclusión.
<Sangre> Solo que comunicarme con humanas y humanos no es lo mío.
<Sangre> ¿Qué puedo hacer ahora?
<fosco_> substituir las UUID por los nombres reales de los dispositivos
<Sangre> ¿Reales?
<fosco_> en el formato grub2, es decir /dev/sda1 seria hd(0,0)
<Sangre> Estoy en grub 1
<fosco_> pues /dev/sda1
<fosco_> o la particion/disco que sea
<Sangre> Pues no encuentro el menu.lst
<charrua> cat /etc/fstab   sudo blkid
<charrua> eso te da las uuid correctas
<Sangre> Lo sé.
<Sangre> Más bien debería.
<charrua> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<m4v> el menu.lst está en /boot/grub
<Sangre> Si no fuera porque estoy en un live-usb
<Sangre> Ahí no hay menu.lst
<charrua> luedo pones en esto ultimo lo que te salio en el primero
<fosco_> el menu.lst está en /boot
<m4v> Sangre: el menu.lst de la particion en /media/root claro
<fosco_> bueno claro, /media/root/boot en tu caso
<Sangre> root@ubuntu:/media/root# cat boot/grub/menu.lst
<Sangre> cat: boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> Sangre: usaras grub2
<m4v> si estas usando el live de un ubuntu reciente estas instalando grub2
<Sangre> He mirado en varios sitios.
<erAbuelo> o si es un live, syslinux, o isolinux
<m4v> sospecho que tienes montar con un bind el dev y proc en /media/root, hacer un chroot en /media/root y ejecutar grub-update
<m4v> digo, update-grub
<Sangre> No me funciona chroot
<m4v> porque no?
<Sangre> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<m4v> estas usando un live de 32bits para instalar el grub en una particion de 64bits o viceversa
<Sangre> El live es de 32 bits.
<Sangre> Claro, cómo no había pensado en eso.
<m4v> los archivos binarios en /media/root deben estar compilados para 64bits entonces
<Sangre> Correcto.
<m4v> tienes que bajarte un live de 64bits
<molocoize> buenas
<Sangre> Creo que lo más sencillo sería grabar un supergrub en un cd
<Sangre> Pero me quedé sin cds que grabar.
<erAbuelo> y no puedes arrancar desde el menu de grub ?
<Sangre> Voy a volverlo a intentar editando las entradas y poniendo las UUIDs a mano en el menú del grub.
<erAbuelo> no uses las uuid para eso ahora, usa el label
<Sangre> Es que no sé cómo.
<m4v> uuid es lo más seguro, nose que tienen en contra
<wcs> tambien puedes simplemente reinstalar el grub2 en la particion raiz
<Sangre> Ya lo he hecho tres veces.
<erAbuelo> yo nada, digo para editar a mano el grub ahora que no use el uuid
<m4v> para actualizar el menú del grub2 tienes que usar update-grub, que no se si va a andar sin un chroot
<erAbuelo> eso luego cuando consiga arrancar desde el disco
<erAbuelo> Sangre: arrancas, cuando salgan las opciones de arranque, en lugar de darle a enter editas la opcion, y pones en root el adecuado
<m4v> puedes editar a mano el boot/grub/grub.cfg, para ver si lográs que inicie, pero que esté claro que la forma correcta es con update-grub
<Sangre> Ya sé por qué no me arranca con qemu al poner bien las UUIDs.
<Sangre> A decir verdad, realmente un error de novato.
<Sangre> Cuán simple.
<Sangre> Estoy en un sistema de 32 bits.
<Sangre> El kernel que intento cargar es de 64.
<Sangre> ¿Alguna idea que no requiera reiniciar?
<m4v> nose muy bien como es el tema de virtualizar 64bits en 32bits, pero entiendo que algo puede salir mal :p
<Sangre> Muy cierto.
<Sangre> Y yo estaba virtualizando 32 bits en 32 bits, normal que no me cargara el kernel.
<flypp> Sangre, no te vale de nada cambiar sólo el kérnel. Las aplicaciones están compiladas en 32 bits. Aunque tengas linux32 (para ejecutar aplicaciones de 32 bits en un sistema de 64), el binario está compilado también para 32 bits
<flypp> lo único que vas a conseguir es un bonito error
<Sangre> Lo sé.
<Sangre> Pero es que no consigo ni error.
<Sangre> Voy a mirarme el manual de qemu.
<phack_93dragon> Ola
<Sangre> Syntax error
<phack_93dragon> jaja
<Dr4gon> quien me dice si el gnome color chooser funciona bien?
<Dr4gon> si no le produce algun error
<Sangre> Una cosa, ¿era "search --fs-uuid --set" o "search --fs-uuid --set UUID="?
<Dr4gon> por que cada ves que quiero instalar algo con el wine me dice que no es un programa ejecutable siendo que si lo es ???
<Sangre> Tienes que marcarlo como ejecutable
<Sangre> chmod +x rutaalexe
<Dr4gon> aah gracias
<Sangre> Me voy a acabar aprendiendo la UUID de /dev/sda1 de tanto escribirla.
<Sangre> Bueno, no me va en máquina virtual.
<Sangre> Voy a probar directamente en la real.
<Sangre> Au revoir!
<algodon> nadia
<nicko_94> hola a todos
<nicko_94> necesito ayuda con la resolucion de pantalla
<nicko_94> alguien que sepa??
<nicko_94> nadie sabe como ajustar la resolucion de ubuntu 10.04 permanentemente???
<erUSUL> nicko_94: Sistema>Preferencias>Monitores
<erUSUL> nicko_94: pero depende de la tarjeta gráfica. con nvidia deberías usar nvidia-settings
<erUSUL> !detalles
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<nicko_94> erUSUL: necesito algo menos obvio, no soy tan novato para pasar eso por alto, me explico: la resolucion se ajusto por defecto a 1280 x 1024
<erUSUL> nicko_94: si eres o no novato yo no lo se ni tengo por que saberlo. haber espcificado en tu pregunta que ya habias intentado esto o aquello y que no funciona por eso o aquello otro
<nicko_94> y necesito que quede en 1024 x 768
<nicko_94> pero al cambiarla desde monitores, solo dura durante la sesion, o no cambia la pantalla gdm
<erUSUL> nicko_94: asi que reformula tu pregunta he incluye. 1) tu hardware 2) lo que has intentado y por que ha fallado
<erUSUL> nicko_94: otra vez (3ª). que tarjeta y que drivers usas !!!????
<nicko_94> erUSUL: disculpa si lo malentendiste, no fue en ninguna forma con tono despectivo ni enojado. Rectifico: en jaunty al hacer el cambio, aparecia un mensaje que decia algo sobre cambiar la resolucion virtual, y se cambiaba permanentemente (eso quiero hacer)
<nicko_94> uso tarjeta integrada s3 prosavage km266/kl266 segun lspci
<erUSUL> nicko_94: pega tu archivo ~/.config/monitors.xml en un pastebin
<takeshi|Lunch> Hola CHicos...
<takeshi|Lunch> una consulta.. aguno sabe de alguna aplicacion para alarmas?
<erUSUL> !paste | nicko_94
<kubot> nicko_94: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<nicko_94> intente cambiar en el gnome menu, probe como root y como usuario normal, pero al parecer desde karmic se ajusta automaticamente al arranque, eso es lo que no se como evitar
<nicko_94> no lo tengo a mano, por el momento estoy usando jaunty, ya que desde lucid no podia hacer nada bien, quiero saber si existe un metodo para actualizarme y no tener el mismo problema
<cossier> t4k3sh1, y que tiene que hacer la alrma
<t4k3sh1> bueno en realidad serian varias alarmasd al dia.. 5 dias a la semana
<cossier> t4k3sh1, se me ocurre el crontab
<t4k3sh1> deberian sonar a cierta hora y mostrarme un "mensaje/tarea" a realizar
<t4k3sh1> mmm crontab..
<t4k3sh1> no habia pensado en eso..
<t4k3sh1> voy a revisar :D
<erUSUL> t4k3sh1: el candelario de evolution?
<VADER> volvi
<erUSUL> calendario*
<nicko_94> erUSUL: uso el pastebin para pegar texto, pero en este caso lo escribi de a poco, por eso no note lo mucho que fue
<nicko_94> alguna idea?
<erUSUL> nicko_94: la url del paste?
<t4k3sh1> erUSUL,  bueno.. en realidad no queria depender de un cliente de correos
<t4k3sh1> uso thunderbird, me parece que hay se puede poner un add on igual..
<t4k3sh1> pero siempre me cargo thunderbird xD
<t4k3sh1> asi que buscaba una app autonoma.. y la verdad google no me entrega mucho
<mimecar> si quieres poner una alarma que se repite varios días puedes usar thunderbird con lightning
<t4k3sh1> no se como preguntarle D:
<cossier> t4k3sh1, thunderbird tambien tenia calendario
<mimecar> cossier: lo sigue teniendo
<nicko_94> erUSUL: por lo visto no leiste lo que puse mas arriba, no tengo nada que pegar, estoy en otro pc con jaunty, el cual no tiene problemas
<erUSUL> nicko_94: « quiero saber si existe  un metodo para actualizarme y no tener el mismo problema
<erUSUL> nicko_94: yo borraria en fichero en question
<erUSUL>  ~/.config/monitors.xml
<nicko_94> y luego como ajusto manualmente la resolucion, es que sucede que ahora lo tengo con jaunty (si, igual que el que uso ahora), pero me gustaria estar seguro que no se me va a cambiar con cada reinicio...
<fzeta> res..
<punkmexic> hola alguien sabe eliminar las franjas negras de mo mi monitor widescreep laptop hp chip intel grafico
<erUSUL> nicko_94: en teoria la resolucion deberia guradrse en ese archivo y aplicarse en cada vez que arrancas
<nicko_94> erUSUL: yo pensaba lo mismo, pero luego lei que desde karmic el servidor xorg ajusta directamente la resolucion en cada arranque, sin xorg.conf ni nada
<mimecar> nicko_94: si tienes un xorg.conf lo usa
<erUSUL> nicko_94: ~/.config/monitors.xml no es lo mismo que xorg.conf
<nicko_94> mimecar: lo probe y es verdad, pero aun asi ese archivo no cambia la resolucion
<mimecar> en ese archivo se configuran la resolución y otras cosas del servidor gráfico
<nicko_94> mimecar: en realidad alli solo aparecen los modos soportados, pero no una configuracion en si
<nicko_94> erUSUL: acabo de buscar el archivo que mencionas, y no existe (tal vez sea ese el problema)
<carlosubuntu__> que contienen el directorio /lib/modules ??
<mimecar> los módulos del kernel
<carlosubuntu__> ok
<carlosubuntu__> es que al cargar el sistema desde el netbook
<carlosubuntu__> me dice no se que de ese directorio
<mimecar> tendrás que ser un poco más preciso
<carlosubuntu__> coul not load /lib/modules... no such file or directory
<carlosubuntu__> could
<carlosubuntu__> algo asi
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<carlosubuntu__> en el netbook la 10.10
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<carlosubuntu__> supongo q si
<mimecar> asegurate
<carlosubuntu__> ok luego cuando arranque el netbook lo miro y te comento
<Sangre> ¡Viveeeee!
<arp-off> alguien?
<Sangre> ¡Gracias a quien me dio consejos!
<arp-off> una pregunta off-topic
<Sangre> Vive mi servidor.
<arp-off> alguien tiene impresora laser?
<Sangre> Mira el tóner
<arp-off> el toner se agoto.. queria saber la experiencia con toner's alternativos
<arp-off> no originales
<Sangre> Pues yo no he tenido esa magnánima experiencia.
<arp-off> ok
<Sangre> Lo siento.
<arp-off> no hay problema
<Sangre> Pero estoy que hiervo de la emoción.
<arp-off> ok
<Sangre> Después de unos cuatro días muerto, ¡vive de nuevo!
<arp-off> xD
<Sangre> Más rápido
<Sangre> Más veloz
<Sangre> Más espacioso
<Sangre> Más preparado para editar yuri
<Sangre> Oops
<Sangre> Esa última sobraba
<arp-off> yun?
<punkmexic> hola alguien sabe eliminar las franjas negras de mo mi monitor widescreep laptop hp chip intel grafico
<arp-off> ok
<arp-off> franjas?
<arp-off> que franjas?
<Katarcis> se referira a los paneles? :D
<Katarcis> xD
<Sangre> ¿Gero?
<Sangre> punkmexic, describe franjas negras
<punkmexic> como mi monitor es widescreen Sangre a la derecha y la izquierda quedan espacios negros
<punkmexic> cuando pongo la resolucion 4:3
<Sangre> Aaah
<punkmexic> que es 1024
<punkmexic> o 800
<punkmexic> solo 1200 es 16:10
<Sangre> Pones una 16:9 y arreglado
<arp-off> claro
<arp-off> usa resoluciones 16:9
<arp-off> de hecho te lo va diciendo al costado de la resolucion a que tipo equivale
<arp-off> si 4:3 o 16:9
<arp-off> ...
<Sangre> Jaja, bueno, gracias por todo a quien me ha dado consejos, mi servidor ha vuelto a la vida, unos 61,8€ más caro.
<alienferxx> hola wudi es compatible con windows 7 y server 2008r2
<alienferxx> gracias
<alienferxx>  8-)
<xangua> no se que es wudi y esto es ubuntu, no windows
<fosco_> alienferxx: si te refieres a wubi la respuesta es si
<Sangre> Se dice wubi
<molocoize> wubi
<alienferxx> si escribi mal
<Sangre> Bueno, debo irme.
<Sangre> 0,909494702voir!
<alienferxx> pregunto por que antes no lo era
<Sangre> Ai revoir!
<molocoize> instalador de ubuntu dentro de windows wubi
<Sangre> Au revoir!
<xangua> pues si es solo para darle una probadita, si
<molocoize> adios sangre
<Fabian> Viva Bollullos par del Condado!!!!
<xangua> para usarlo de veras mejor hazle su propia partición a ubuntu
<molocoize> si solo piensas en probar, bueno ,pero es lento
<Katarcis> a nadie le entra ubuntu-es o es solo  a mi ?:D
<molocoize> o comprate un pendrive de 16g y haz una instalacion,con su arranque
<alienferxx> ubuntu 10.10 pide mas recursos que el 10.04 o es lo mismo yo tengo en celeron 2.0 512rem ati randeon 9250 128m ?  Gracias   :)
<fosco_> alienferxx: piden aproximadamente lo msimo
<molocoize> 128 m de ran ,no da para ubuntu ,xubuntu entonces
<xangua> pide los mismos, mejor prueba xubuntu y lubintu alienferxx
<xangua> xubuntu o lubuntu *
<alienferxx> no 640  de ram y 128 mega de video ati gracias  ?   :)
<molocoize> entonces sin problemas 512 ,es lo suyo
<molocoize> cuanto dico duro tienes alien?
<alienferxx> hay alguna forma de bajarle la profundidad de colocr a 16 millones pregunto por que a lo mejor no ase falta  y da lo mismo ?   :o  disco de 40 gigas
<molocoize>  da lo mismo que so tienes en esos 40g'
<mimecar> alienferxx: ¿para que quieres hacer eso?
<alienferxx> pensaba que funcionaria mas rapido con 16 y no con 32
<molocoize> no
<mimecar> alienferxx: la tarjeta puede estar preparada para funcionar con la máxima profundidad de color
<alienferxx> hay algun programa tipo ares que entre a esa red los que baje no lo igualan o pongo ares con wine  ?
<molocoize> qbitorrent
<molocoize> fostwire
<mimecar> no uso programas del estilo de ares
<molocoize> trassmision
<molocoize> fatrat
<alienferxx> es como ares aca en argentina es el Numero 1º
<molocoize> vuze,bitornado etc,etc,etc
<molocoize> ares es el pasado
<`666> en virus
<molocoize> pasate al lado correcto y dejate de windows
<alienferxx> si tengo una Notebook que le pongo la version normal de ubuntu o la netbook remix que es para netbook cual combiene  gracias  ;)
<fosco_> alienferxx: ambas funcionaran bien
<molocoize> la netboot
<mimecar> alienferxx: prueba las dos
<mimecar> si tienes un notebook le puedes poner la versión normal
<molocoize> tambien
<`666> alienferxx: tienes una netbook
<`666> puedes usar lubuntu
<mimecar> `666: netbook y notebook no es lo mismo
<alienferxx> si me pase ya en una pc en casa     /// para una notebook Ubuntu en tema wifi es lo mas seguro por eso que te pinchen la maquina en un cyber el firewall de linux es muy superior a Windows NO  ???    :D
<mimecar> alienferxx: depende del usuario, windows bien configurado no te entran
<molocoize> lo compruebas con aircrak-n
<mimecar> si usas wpa2 da igual con que lo compruebes
<Sapote> mimecar: sabe usted de wmi? xD
<mimecar> wmi?
<Sapote> una cosa es pinchar los datos que van encriptados por el aire, otra cosa es hackear el equipo
<molocoize> ya
<mimecar> si está bien configurado no es tan sencillo hacerlo
<Sapote> los datos que van encriptados por el aire dependen de la arquitectura que se use de hardware, nada tiene que ver windows o linux
<alienferxx> a pense que con ubuntu era mas dificiel que te pinchen la maquina en WiFi  por los firewall que trae  ?     :)  8-)
<mimecar> alienferxx: mientras no seas ****** y usas WEP da lo mismo
<Sapote> ahora que logren entrar a un equipo windows o linux, es otro tema
<Sapote> lo que si, usar windows es como ir de polleras corriendo por el campo, se te pega de todo
<`666> jajajajja
<Sapote> aparte de ser nenaza
<alienferxx> muy bueno
<mimecar> Sapote: si no lo sabes configurar si
<mimecar> igual que en linux si usas sudo cuando no debes
<Sapote> mimecar: insisto.. conoces wmi?
<mimecar> no hay sistema invulnerable y linux menos
<Sapote> la puerta administrativa de windows siempre abierta
<`666> mimecar: pero linux es muy mas estable
<alienferxx> pero en tema de virus gana linux
<mimecar> alienferxx: hacer un programita que mande tus datos por correo son un par de líneas
<mimecar> que sea más seguro no quiere decir que no te pase nada
<fosco_> alienferxx: si quieres conversacion general sobre linux entra en #ubuntu-es-offtopic, allí podrás hablar tranquilamente, este canal es para soporte exclusivamente
<alienferxx> no tener un antivirus a cuesta es algo comodo no  ? :p
<JRamirez> Alguien podria ayudarme con el squid. estas son mis reglas del iptables.. http://pastebin.com/qDJinCB9 y no quiere funcionar en transparent. no me va el puerto 443 https..
<Sapote> JRamirez: para que usar el puerto 443?
<molocoize> clamav es un antivirus de linux
<Sapote> JRamirez: para que usar https?
<JRamirez> https.
<JRamirez> Sapote, algunos usuarios entran a webs. que requieren https.
<Sapote> JRamirez: para que haces nat en prerouting?
<alienferxx> yo no le puse ningun antivirus por eso uso ubuntu
<JRamirez> Sapote, bueno en realidad no tengo idea... de iptables.
<Sapote> cual es la red interna? 192.168.201.0?
<molocoize> pruebalo
<alienferxx> que les parese mejor Ubuntu o Kubuntu  o Linux Mint  ??????????? '<
<fosco_> alienferxx: te repito que este no es un canal de charla general
<molocoize> todos los caminos llevan a debian
<xangua> !ot | alienferxx
<kubot> alienferxx: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Sapote> JRamirez: vamos por partes, tienes una regla en la posicion 70 en la que preguntas que todo ser web a visitar que no sea en la lan se redireccione al squid, al parecer el squid es la propia maquina firewall. Esa regla esta de mas el !192.168.201.0/24 porque las maquinas en red local entrarian directamente a las web de las demas sin pasar por el proxy
<alienferxx> Disculpen no lo sabia   :'(
<Sapote> simplemente iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth2 -s 192.168.201.0/24 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<Sapote> JRamirez: por otro lado, squid abre otro puerto para cachear https, en el 3128 podria escuchar http y en otro puerto el https
<molocoize> alien pasate a l canal que te indican y hablamos
<Sapote> JRamirez: las reglas 66 y 67 son identicas. deje solo la 67
<alienferxx> Es necesario yo tengo celeron compilar creo que el Kernel  para celeron o Ubuntu sabe que procesador tengo y lo compila  habia escuchado esto por eso pregunto   :)
<Sapote> JRamirez: sinceramente deberia reescribir ese script
<erUSUL> alienferxx: no es necesario
<mimecar> alienferxx: ubuntu no hace eso
<Sapote> JRamirez: dudo que ese script le funcione ni un poco
<alienferxx> como hago para que lo que copio al prtapapeles no se borre cuando cierro la aplicacion desde donde copio ???     :D
<mimecar> no cierres la aplicación
<xangua> sudo apt-get install pastie ¿
<alienferxx> ok gracias
<xangua> muchas preguntas que google te podría contestar :S
<alienferxx> gracias chau
<Sapote> JRamirez: me parece que confunde las cosas, el abrir para INPUT o OUTPUT es solo para los servicios en la maquina local, lo que pasa de largo se maneja con FORWARD
<JRamirez> Sapote, mmmm
<JRamirez> Sapote, iptables -A FORWARD -p TCP --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
<JRamirez> algo asi?
<Sapote> JRamirez:
<Sapote> JRamirez: http://pastebin.com/JXxiTDRm
<Sapote> JRamirez: al iniciar usted hizo iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT, para que quiere llenar de reglas que aceptan lo que se ya dio por aceptado?
<JRamirez> Sapote, Que seria lo idea entonces... solo quiero que funcione el correo, http, https.. y listo..
<Sapote> la verdad es que hay que empezarlo de cero al script ese
<Sapote> se olvida ud de dns tambien
<JRamirez> :S
<JRamirez> Sapote, existira cualquier parecido que se acomode. o algo..
<Sapote> https no es solo 443
<JRamirez> Sapote, :S
<Sapote> JRamirez: le recomiendo instalar cualquier firewall y dejar el tema iptables para mas adelante
<JRamirez> solo tengo consola.
<JRamirez> bueno y dejando el tema para mas adelante.. algunas reglas minimas. para dejarlo funcionando?
<Sapote> JRamirez: http://pastebin.com/s7WLzaG6
<Sapote> tal vez asi le funcionaria
<Sapote> JRamirez: si tiene irc le dejara de funcionar con ese script
<Sapote> me parece que ya se dara cuenta solito en un rato
<linux-genesis> oigan porque pasa que luego no tienes permiso con su en tu consola
<linux-genesis> eso me paso ayer
<linux-genesis> lo resolvi editando el archivo sudoers que esta en /etc/sudoers
<mimecar> ese archivo no lo debes moficar
<mimecar> modificar
<linux-genesis> mimecar lo tuve que modificar, porque derepente ya no ternia permiso
<linux-genesis> solamente como super usuario pero poniendole su
<mimecar> ubuntu usa sudo , no su
<linux-genesis> pero sudo
<linux-genesis> perdon sudo
<linux-genesis> ya estoy acostumbrado con el sudo, por eso busque la solucion
<linux-genesis> pero me quedo la duda el porque paso eso
<Sapote> linux-genesis: hizo una actualizacion del sistema con anterioridad a la falla?
<linux-genesis> no para nada
<Sapote> raro
<linux-genesis> recuerdo que la apaque en modo grafico, como en windows, siempre acostumbro a pagarla con poweroff o shutdown -h minutos
<linux-genesis> al reiniciar nuevamente paso eso, pero en otras ocasiones ya lo habia hecho
<Sapote> linux-genesis: revise los permisos del archivo si son los correctos
<linux-genesis> lo edite manualmente y le agregue mi usuario para que me dejara trabajar con sudo mi consola
<linux-genesis> pero no me habia pasado eso, tengo ubuntu lucid 10.04
<aguitel> erUSUL, tengo este error cuando habilito la placa broadcom :http://pastebin.com/YhC8mkT6
<Sapote> aguitel: seguramente esa placa se encuentra en /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<aguitel> Sapote, deberia comentar la linea?
<aguitel> Sapote, no hay nada en ese archivo
<Sapote> blacklist.conf
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<fer12> hola  como exporto un tema gtk que creé?
<fer12> alguien?
<JRamirez> Sapote, mmm raro.. sigue sin funcionar...  raro..
<TBN> Hola, Alguien me podria ayudar con el problema de Squid con los HTTPS puerto 443 no me puedo conectar a Gmail, Hotmail y segun entiendo es configuracion con IPtables
<JRamirez> TBN, jajaja xD este amigo anda por el mismo lado mio.
<JRamirez> TBN, usas en transparente o normal? el proxy?
<TBN> transparente
<JRamirez> TBN, mmm Bueno el amigo Sapote es el unico que me ha estado hechando una mano.. con el iptables. pero aun no me funciona muy bien.. xD
<JRamirez> http://pastebin.com/s7WLzaG6
<TBN> ok, gracias
<JRamirez> TBN, si logras algo.. nos comunicamos?
<TBN> claro julian
<ber> me podrian pasar la page con las instrucciones para descargar e instalar los drivers radeon hd 4200
<fosco_> ber: para usar el driver libre que es el recomendado no necesitas nada
<ber> no funciona el compizz
<ber> y tengo mala definicion de imagen
<fosco_> puedes instalar el privativo, aunque no es el recomendado, aqui tienes instrucciones:
<fosco_> http://www.portalubuntu.com/2011/02/driver-amd-catalyst-1012-lanzado.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+PortalUbuntu/Ubuntu+(Portal+Ubuntu+-+Ubuntu)
<fosco_> un enlace demasiado largo, así mejor: http://www.portalubuntu.com/2011/02/driver-amd-catalyst-1012-lanzado.html
<ber> me podrias decir por que no es recomendado ?
<fosco_> el driver oficialmente soportado por ubuntu es el libre
<fosco_> y el privativo sólo soporta los modelos más nuevos de ATi
<ber> aa ok ...
<JRamirez> Alguien vive por estos lados?
<fosco_> yo vivo por los otros
<Sapote> que paso JRamirez
<JRamirez> Sapote, Como estas de time? No encuentro la razon de por que no me trabaja!!!!!!!!!! el squid en transparente"!""
<JRamirez> Sapote, tal cual me lo pasaste y no me da.
<JRamirez> Sapote, ya casi me tiro por el balcon.. y eso que estoy bien algo. xD
<Sapote> JRamirez: sucede que quiere depurar dos cosas a la vez
<Sapote> JRamirez: quite la redireccion hacia el proxy y pruebe el script firewall solo
<Sapote> cuando le funcione como debe ser, recien ahi empiece con lo otro
<JRamirez> Sapote, osea quito el 3128.... mmm voy a ver ya mismo...
<Sapote> simplemente comentelo delante con #
<JRamirez> Sapote, si comento este.. ni siquiera me navega en ninguna web..
<JRamirez> xD
<Sapote> JRamirez: agregue iptables -A FORWARD -i eth2 -p tcp --dport 80 -j ACCEPT
<Sapote> fijese donde agregarlo
<JRamirez> no hay algo raro. por que no va.
<jmanuel_cool> saludos genteses
<JRamirez> Sapote, #iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth2 -s 192.168.201.0/24 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<JRamirez> Sapote, agregue lo que dices y no va.
<Sapote> que no va?
<Sapote> resolucion de dns? navegacion? que?
<Sapote> ping 8.8.8.8
<Sapote> responde?
<Sapote> desde una maquina de la lan
<JRamirez> al poner cualquier cosa en el navegador www.google.com por ejemplo... el lo busca... despues dice conectando... pero se queda pensando..
<Sapote> JRamirez: ping 8.8.8.8
<JRamirez> no
<Sapote> ping www.locas.com
<JRamirez> dice host de destino inacecible.. 192.168.201.1...
<CriminalMacabre> ondale
<CriminalMacabre> que wey la red
<CriminalMacabre> xD
<JRamirez> esa ip. es la ip de la targeta de RED.. la eth2..
<JRamirez> del equipo que tiene el proxy.
<JRamirez> y tampoco ping google.com.. igual.
<JRamirez> en otra maquina.. si responde perfectamente. 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=54 time=87.4 ms
<Sapote> que otra maquina?
<JRamirez> tengo otras maquinas.
<JRamirez> unas que estan confiradas para apuntar al gateway. 192.168.201.1
<JRamirez> y otras a otro router.
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-03
<JRamirez> quiero poner 70 equipos al equipo proxy.
<Sapote> a ver.. vamos por partes
<Sapote> 192.168.201.1 es el router? es el proxy?
<JRamirez> tengo la eth1 192.168.200.28 y eth2 192.168.201.1 .... todos los clientes estan segmentados 192.168.201.x y puerta de enlace 192.168.201.1
<JRamirez> proxy
<JRamirez> osea. mmm
<Sapote> usted si que tiene serios problemas de diseño
<JRamirez> tengo un router que entrega la internet.. este esta segmentado.. 192.168.200.x  que lo tengo pegado a la targeta de red. eth1. del equipo que va a hacer de proxy.
<JRamirez> mmmm por que?  no.. mira.
<Sapote> todas las maquinas de su red deben estar en el rango 192.168.201.0/24
<Sapote> todas las maquinas de su red deben tener por gateway a 192.168.201.1
<JRamirez> si es correcto..
<Sapote> desde alguna de esas maquinas, ping 192.18.200.1 funciona?
<JRamirez> ping? 200.1? o 201.1? xD
<JRamirez> sip
<JRamirez> ping al proxy.. va muy bien.. ping 192.168.201.1
<Sapote> 200.1 es tu gateway de salida a internet no?
<JRamirez> mmm
<Sapote> ping 192.168.200.28?
<pablo_> hola hola
<pablo_> como estan ??
<JRamirez> ping al 200.1 tambien responde.. PERo..
<JRamirez> hay tengo una duda.
<pablo_> necesito una ayuda
<pablo_> con compiz
<JRamirez> se supone que se colocan 2 tarjetas de red. no?
<pablo_> para los efectos
<Sapote> asi es JRamirez
<JRamirez> y pues se, la idea mia es... en la eth1.. la pego al proxy con una configuracion manual.. ip.192.168.200.28  gw 192.168.200.1 y dns.. hasta este paso.. mi proxy. navega a internet.
<JRamirez> ahora en la tarjeta eth2. segmente la red. asi.. 192.168.201.x
<Sapote> JRamirez: ip alias?
<JRamirez> una configuracion de un equipo por ejemplo.. ip:192.168.201.75 gw 192.168.201.1 dns. 192.168.201.1
<Sapote> empecemos de 0
<Sapote> JRamirez: usted tiene un router?
<JRamirez> sip.. un d-link.
<JRamirez> alias.. no es cuando no hay 2 tarjetas fisicas ?
<Sapote> que ip tiene?
<JRamirez> es decir crear ips virtuales por decirlo asi?
<JRamirez> Sapote, el gw d-link. tiene la ip. 192.168.200.1
<Sapote> ok
<JRamirez> estoy errado en este concepto cierto?
<Sapote> desde alguna de las pcs 192.168.201.x si hace ping 192.168.200.1 le responde?
<JRamirez> osea mi proxy no podria hacer de gw tambien? de segundo gw?
<JRamirez> Sapote, si el ping responde perfectamente.
<Sapote> ping 8.8.8.8
<JRamirez> no
<Sapote> pues ahi debe existir algun error
<JRamirez> 8..8.88 inacesible.. 192.168.201.1
<Sapote> o no esta nateando o algo
<JRamirez> el trata de buscar el 192.168.201.1
<Sapote> aahhh ya se
<Sapote> en 192.168.201.1 que tiene como gateway?
<JRamirez> al darle ping a 8.8.8.8 dice...
<Sapote> en el proxy, route add default gw 192.168.200.1
<Sapote> asi esta?
<Sapote> en el proxy, route -n
<JRamirez> tengo como gw. la eth1.
<Sapote> tipee route -n
<Sapote> digame la linea que dice UG
<JRamirez> ok
<JRamirez> 0.0.0.0         192.168.201.28  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth2
<JRamirez> mmmm ups..
<Sapote> ahi esta el error
<JRamirez> deberia decir 200.28
<Sapote> route del default
<Sapote> route add default gw 192.168.200.1
<JRamirez> que seria la tarjeta eth1.
<Sapote> tipee eso
<JRamirez> 0.0.0.0         192.168.200.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
<Sapote> luego desde las pcs haga ping 8.8.8.8
<Sapote> era gateway de si misma esa maquina
<JRamirez> 0.0.0.0         192.168.200.1   0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1
<JRamirez> Sapote, no no lo que pasa era que tenia 2 gw
<Sapote> ping 8.8.8.8
<Sapote> solo debe tener 1 gw
<JRamirez> uno para una eth1.. y otro pa la otra eth2
<Sapote> a menos que quiera hacer ruteo dinamico y otras cosas interesantes
<JRamirez> ahora si
<JRamirez> perfecto.
<JRamirez> pues no se.
<Sapote> cosas que no creo que usted vaya a hacer
<Sapote> de momento
<JRamirez> no seria mejor que todo llegara a ese proxy. para poder. hacer sniffer. y otras cosas?
<Sapote> ahora desde las pcs internas, ping 8.8.8.8
<JRamirez> si el ping ya responde.
<Sapote> ok
<Sapote> ping www.perras.com
<JRamirez> es mas.
<JRamirez> ya todo funciona. jajjaa
<Sapote> ping www.google.com
<JRamirez> diablos.
<Sapote> ok
<JRamirez> por el puto gw.
<Sapote> ahora le falta el proxy
<JRamirez> xD
<Sapote> eeepaaaaa!! lenguaje
<JRamirez> no ya me quedo todo super..
<JRamirez> xD
<JRamirez> Sapote, una pregunta.
<Sapote> revise la configuracion y saque el gw de /etc/network/interfaces
<m4v> JRamirez: por favor vigila tu vocabulario en nuestros canales.
<JRamirez> lo que estaba haciendo tecnicamente esta bien o mal hecho?
<Sapote> cual de todo JRamirez?
<Sapote> las dos placas, el router, bien
<Sapote> el concepto de iptables mal
<Sapote> el concepto de ruteo mal
<JRamirez> es decir. puedo ponerle a la eth1 que el gw sea 192.168.200.1 y el eth2. que el gw sea 192.168.200.28 (osea que el eth1 fuese el gw?)
<Sapote> eso esta mal
<JRamirez> Sapote, no? por que?
<Sapote> el router es quien debe llevarlo hacia las redes que no conoce
<JRamirez> mmmm
<JRamirez> osea que..
<Sapote> en su caso, conoce dos redes 192.168.200.x y 201.x
<JRamirez> Sapote, pensaba que era posible tener 2 gw.. al tener 2 tarjetas fisicas.
<Sapote> fuera de alli el unico que conoce eso es 192.168.200.1
<Sapote> el concepto de gateway es de puerta de salida, una maquina no debe ser puerta de salida de si misma
<Sapote> sino es un bucle
<Sapote> se pregunta a ella misma por la salida, que le pregunta a ella misma por la salida, que le pregunta a ella misma por la salida....
<Sapote> siga usted
<JRamirez> jajaja
<JRamirez> mmmm diablos.. algo se aprende.... a los tortazos. pero bueno.. xD
<JRamirez> interfaces.. http://pastebin.com/Ge6zGmxL
<Sapote> debera completar el script para que pueda acceder a otros servicios, como ser irc por ej
<JRamirez> deje el router a la eth1. y en la eth2. lo quite.
<Sapote> JRamirez: los dns en eth2 es redundante
<Sapote> network en eth2 esta mal
<Sapote> network 192.168.201.0
<Sapote> levanto dhcpd para las maquinas internas?
<Sapote> podria levantarlo para darles ip automatica
<JRamirez> Sapote, nooooo no quieroooo quiero manejar una configuracion manual.
<Sapote> tambien podria levantar un cache de dns
<Sapote> si tiene pocas pcs no vale la pena que sea automatico
<Sapote> pero para arriba de 20 si
<JRamirez> Sapote, por que hay unos usuarios que me agregan maquinas y cosas sin idea de que hacen..
<JRamirez> tengo 70.
<JRamirez> lo tnego todo manual.
<Sapote> JRamirez: puede administrar eso
<JRamirez> o digo.. lo puse manual..
<Sapote> puede filtrar por mac
<JRamirez> Sapote, mmm si.. puede ser.
<Sapote> puede dar rangos de ips dependiendo de la mac
<Sapote> etc
<Sapote> puede dar ip fija a determinada mac
<Sapote> etc
<JRamirez> tengo que identificar primero.. y fijar ips.. despues de coger las mac. puedo subir un dhcpd..
<Sapote> arp -an
<Sapote> ping -b 192.168.201.255
<Sapote> luego arp -an
<Sapote> y tendra todas las macs
<Sapote> si hace arp -an > /tmp/listamacs.txt
<Sapote> terminaran en un archivo
<JRamirez> el ping -b es para generar packetes entre las ips?
<Sapote> broadcast
<JRamirez> y asi el arp -an pueda ver las mac.. ?
<Sapote> recuerde que /tmp se borra luego de cada reinicio
<Sapote> claro
<Sapote> mac vs ip
<JRamirez> entonces no seria igual usar nmap?
<Sapote> es otra cosa
<JRamirez> es decir para generar trafico. me refiero?
<Sapote> no es cuestion de trafico
<JRamirez> entiendo.
<JRamirez>        -b     Allow pinging a broadcast address.
<JRamirez> xD
<JRamirez> ya veo.
<Sapote> ping -b hace un ping a todos los hosts, todos responden, asi de esa forma se completa rapidamente la tabla arp
<Sapote> luego hace arp -an y las ve a todas
<JRamirez> Sapote, una pregunta. por ejemplo para limitar el ancho de banda que seria lo mejor?
<Sapote> tc y htb
<Sapote> tc (traffic control)
<JRamirez> WARNING: pinging broadcast address
<JRamirez> PING 192.168.201.255 (192.168.201.255) 56(84) bytes of data.
<JRamirez> Se queda pensando y pensando.. se demora tanto?
<Sapote> JRamirez: ping -b 192.168.201.255 -c 3
<Sapote> cortelo
<Sapote> ahora arp -an
<Sapote> no piensa, trabaja
<JRamirez> Sapote, jajjaja cierto cierto.
<JRamirez> ? (192.168.201.74) at <incomplete> on eth2
<JRamirez> es por que quizás esta apagando?
<Sapote> esa maquina o no respondio en tiempo o esta apagada
<Sapote> vuelvo al rato
<JRamirez> Sapote, viejo. muchas graciassss
<JRamirez> te debo una.. y grande..
<DavidReza> oigan, es posible montar una sola carpeta en otra carpeta?
<DavidReza> por ejemplo, mi carpeta de Música en Windows montarla en la de Música de Ubuntu?
<JRamirez> DavidReza, si..  creando algun enlace simbolico..
<DavidReza> mmm he leído algo de eso
<DavidReza> buscaré información. Gracias JRamirez
<JRamirez> DavidReza, ok. disculpa no saber, o poder ayduarte mas
<DavidReza> sí, ntp ;)
<JRamirez> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CDMQFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftecnomadas.wordpress.com%2F2009%2F08%2F23%2Fque-son-los-importantisimos-enlaces-simbolicos%2F&ei=5-FuTbbnEMfbgQfCkJFV&usg=AFQjCNFzGwnSJc6gWJ_nY7b9u6ox_jg46g
<JRamirez> tecnomadas.wordpress.com/.../que-son-los-importantisimos-enlaces-simbolicos
<liljoker09> Buenas señores alguien me podria ayudar a instalar un thema de login para cambiar el ke trae por defecto he echo he intentado lo ke se me ocurre pero ninguna forma me funsiona y no encuentro tutos para instalar themas en login de ubuntu 10.10
<liljoker09> por sierto baje este thema de login DarkGno, pero no se como aplicarlo al directorio de themes ya ke tengo ke tener root para poder hacer modificaciones o lo ke kiera pero teniendo sudo su en modo root no me deja pegar el directorio de dicho thema http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter?page=2
<Guest59982> holas
<baka__> holas
<baka__> donde esta origenes de sofware en el menu xfce dew xubuntu?
<Sapote> DavidReza: si es posible
<Sapote> DavidReza: se hace con mount --bind
<Sapote> DavidReza: en el caso de montar una carpeta win sobre una carpeta linux, los archivos que vera son los de win, no quedara la suma de ambas carpetas
<ber_> omikron?
<Ulquiorra> alguien sabe donde esta origenes de sofware en xubuntu en su menu xfce
<liljoker09> ber, ke kieres decir con omikrom
<omikron4> ya estoy ber
<omikron4> dime ber
<ber> con el usuario .. lo llamaba ... para ver si esta
<ber> hola buena tarde .. o noche para ti
<liljoker09> ber, ok
<liljoker09> ber, sigue en lo tuyo amigo
<omikron4> son las 2 de la madrugada tardes o mañanas depende
<ber> me podrias auxiliar con mi tarjeta de video tengo 2 dias intentando configurarla
<ber> o es muy tarde ... si puedes luego
<liljoker09> ber, ke distro usas
<ber> 10.10
<liljoker09> ubuntu
<ber> si
<liljoker09> kizas esto te pueda ayudar el tio es muy bueno y he aprendido mucho de sus tutos por si en cazo omikrom no tiene tiempo http://ubuntu-guia.blogspot.com/2010/04/instalar-driver-de-tarjetas-nvidia-en.html
<ber> ok igual lo checo .. es que con omicron tenia otro tema pendiente :D
<liljoker09> ber, ok esta bien no ahi problema
<hkm> wenas, maneja alguien perl?
<DavidReza> Sapote,  perdón, no había leído, pero.. en ese caso, me dices que veré sólo los de Windows.. y qué pasaría si bajara una nueva canción desde ubuntu?
<Guest690000> hola
<hkm> Guest690000, te casualitie sabes perl?
<Guest690000> hkm ni siquiera se java xD
<hkm> alguien por aqui maneja perl?
<Sapote> DavidReza: pasaria a la carpeta windows
<DavidReza> ahh ok ok
<DavidReza> pero si no lo voy a hacer en la consola, lo quiero en en archivo fstab, lo de bind en donde lo pondría?
<Sapote> en fstab
<Sapote> de toda formas, lo mas practico es tener una particion con un formato compatible con win para almacenar toda la musica
<Sapote> en win la veras como particion D
<Sapote> en linux podrias verlo en cualquier lugar
<DavidReza> Pero tendría que copiar toda mi carpeta de Músca a esa partición en Windows, cierto?
<DavidReza> en fstab sería /dev/sda3/users/davidreza/Music    /home/davidreza/Music    ext4    bind    0    0 ??
<Sapote> pense que era una carpeta de win
<Sapote> ext4 no es
<DavidReza> sí, per entonces como es?
<Sapote> ntfs-3g supongo
<dabor> DavidReza, /dev/sda3/users/davidreza/Music eso no es correcto
<Sapote> lamentablemente no tengo win para probarlo y decirte, pero ext4 no es
<DavidReza> si, me imaginé que ext4 no era
<DavidReza> pero lo de primero, no sé como sería
<DavidReza> y también se podría con un enlace simbólico?
<dabor> DavidReza, para montar un aparticion de win al inicio?
<DavidReza> mmmm sí
<dabor> DavidReza, algo como /dev/sda3	/media/dondesea	ntfs-3g	defaults,locale=es_AR.UTF-8	0	0
<Sapote> DavidReza: segun creo yo, primero debe montar la particion y luego montar el directorio
<dabor> DavidReza, o usando el UUID
<dabor> UUID=70389E54389E3364	/media/dondesea	ntfs-3g	defaults,locale=es_AR.UTF-8	0	0
<dabor> DavidReza, de todas maneras si le das click en equipos te la monta cuando sea necesario
<dabor> y no hay que agregar nada al fstab
<DavidReza> el problem es que quiero q se monte la carpeta de música de windows en Ubuntu al iniciar dabor
<DavidReza> Sapote,  ya te entendí, primero monto la particion, y luego la carpeta
<dabor> DavidReza, bueno ya te dije como y ademas te di otra opcion
<dabor> DavidReza, la particion se monta en la carpeta que le indiques
<DavidReza> dabor,  pero como consigo el UUID? Estuve leyendo algo que decía blk.. algo, pero no entendí
<dabor> DavidReza, entonces no lo hagas con UUID
<polo> Buenas
<polo> anoche estaba con el problema de que ubuntu 10.10 no monta mi pendrive
<dabor> DavidReza, te aclaro aunque parezca obvio, que antes hay que crear la carpeta donde lo vas a montar
<dabor> DavidReza, sudo mkdir /media/musica (por ejemplo)
<polo> hoy es el segundo capítulo
<DavidReza> sí, olvidaba eso
<polo> me he dado cuenta de que si lo monta si lo pongo en el puerto usb con el pc apagado y luego lo prendo
<DavidReza> el punto es.. sí puedo montar con /dev/sd3?
<DavidReza> en vez del UUID? Hay alguna diferencia?
<dabor> DavidReza, se puede, por eso te di la opcion
<DavidReza> pero que diferencia habría entre hacerlo con el UUID?
<polo> el caso es que me gustaría poder usar un pendrive sin necesidad de tener que reiniciar para que lo tome
<dabor> DavidReza, que si alguna vez esa particion deja de ser sdad3, el UUID se mantiene igual
<dabor> DavidReza, lee un poco en google
<DavidReza> ah, bueno, eso sí lo sabía
<DavidReza> pero pensé que había algo más
<dabor> ningun misterio
<DavidReza> ok
<polo> parece que no tengo arreglo
<polo> debo poner el pendrive con el pc apagado
<polo> después prenderlo y entonces puedo usar el pendrive
<DavidReza> dabor,  ya vi como encontrar el UUID de una partición y demás, pero tengo una duda; si una partición X la modifico al extenderla o reducirla, su UUID cambiará?
<dabor> DavidReza, si foramteas o redimensionas se va a cambiar el UUID
<DavidReza> ok
<m4v> DavidReza: creo que no cambia si se redimensiona, pero puedes hacer la prueba y sacarnos la duda :P
<m4v> al menos, no recuerdo haber tenido que cambiar uuids la última vez que redimensioné
<DavidReza> hahaha, prefiero que alguien más no saque de la duda
<m4v> para mí no debería cambiar, al redimensionar, seguramente si al formatear
<DavidReza> pues tiene sentido
<ivedci89> que puertos usa el servidor vnc de ubuntu???
<arp-off> 5800/5900
<ivedci89> porque tengo el 5900 y 5800 cerrado y sin embargo se meten en mi compu ya estoy re podrido...
<arp-off> cerrados?
<ivedci89> si
<arp-off> desactiva el servidor VNC y listo
<arp-off> ...
<ivedci89> pero lo uso yo a veces...
<arp-off> y we
<arp-off> cambia la contraseña
<ivedci89> a ver intenten uno de ustedes...   190.173.148.227
<ivedci89> a ver si ustedes pueden...
<arp-> a ver
<ivedci89> porque sospecho que es mi hermana desde la compu de casa...
<arp-> veo tu pc
<arp-> y claro man.. no tenes protegido el VNC con contraseña
<arp-> asi te entra cualquiera siempre
<ivedci89> 	si, pero no entiendo...
<arp-> es una error grabisimo
<ivedci89> tengo el 5800 5900 cerrados..
<arp-> perdon
<arp-> te cerre algo
<arp-> queriendo cerrar la ventana del vnc
<arp-> pone urgente contraseña
<ivedci89> y si, tendré que hacerlo... pero me da bronca porque antes controlaba el puerto y listo...
<arp-> pero man
<arp-> jamas hay que poner un servicio sin contraseña
<arp-> si vos me cambias el puerto
<ivedci89> ahora se conecta po upnp o no se por donde mierda porque tienen acceso igual...
<arp-> yo te hago un scaneo y vuelvo a saber el puerto
<arp-> osea... independientemente a eso
<arp-> pone siempre una seguridad
<ivedci89> ahhh... y como es el escano?
<arp-> con cualquier escaner de puerto
<arp-> lo podes saber...
<arp-> vos lo usas desde afuera?
<arp-> o de adentro de tu red?
<ivedci89> normalmente desde adentro, pero a veces desde la casa de mi novia... para poner a descargar cosas desde aya...
<arp-> bueno
<arp-> entonces lo que tnes que hacer
<arp-> configurar el VNC Server
<arp-> con una contraseña fuerte
<arp-> alfanumerica
<ivedci89> ahora uso el remoto de amule asi que casi no uso al VNC...pero igual me suele ser necesario...
<ivedci89> tengo muy buenas contraseñas del tipo dfgdfg13.
<arp-> dejas la puerta abierta a cualquiera asi
<arp-> usa contraseñas alfanumericas con Mayusculas y Minisculas
<arp-> por ejemplo
<ivedci89> d2f1gdf99**84620.d0211,.dllkd-dfkmd-.65   pero me colma la paciencia tener que escribirlas...
<arp-> o incluso simbolos
<ivedci89> cada vez...
<arp-> !2Xp$3Vd0
<kubot> No se nada sobre '2Xp$3Vd0'.
<arp-> pero man
<DavidReza> alguien sabe como ejecutar un comando de super usuario al iniciar Ubuntu sin que pida contraseña?
<arp-> es algo totalmente normal el uso de contraseñas
<arp-> DavidReza que comando?
<DavidReza> quiero montar una partición en mi .bashrc, pero para el mount pide contraseña
<ivedci89> buena pregunta DavidReza  .. me interesa a mi tb saber eso!!!
<DavidReza> bueno, la intrucción la quiero poner en el .bashrc
<arp-> ponelo en fstab
<DavidReza> esque
<arp-> con permisos para tu usuario nomas
<arp-> y listo
<DavidReza> es un mount --bind
<DavidReza> y no se como poner eso en el fstab
<arp-> se puede
<arp-> ya te digo como
<DavidReza> ok, gracias
<arp-> pones
<arp-> el agurmento "to"
<arp-> por ejemplo
<arp-> /proc to /pepe/proc
<DavidReza> en el fstab?
<arp-> sip
<DavidReza> ok, lo probaré
<DavidReza> gracias!
<arp-> espera un segundo
<arp-> que te lo confirmo con mas documentacion
<DavidReza> ok
<arp-> aca se comenta otra forma
 * arp- /proc /pepe/proc bind default 0 0
<arp-> por ejemplo
<arp-> default 0 0 es opcional claro...
<DavidReza> para probarlo
<DavidReza> basta con hacer mount -a
<DavidReza> cierto?
<arp-> si
<arp-> teoricamente ya con eso te relevanta el fstab
<arp-> "si es que tiene buen humor"
<arp-> ajaja
<arp-> yo creo que me tiro mas por el
<arp-> /dir1 /dir2 bind
<arp-> ese "to" no lo he visto documentado
<DavidReza> hahaha
<DavidReza> ok ok
<DavidReza> oye, pero
<DavidReza> si mi carpeta en Windows
<DavidReza> tiene espacio, como pongo un espacio en el fstab?
<DavidReza> lo puse como David\ Reza y obviamene no funcionó (no sé ni porque lo intenté)
<arp-> igual que como te lo muestra la ruta por consola
<DavidReza> luego lo puse entre comillas simples y tampoco
<DavidReza> creo que era porque no puse el ultimo /
<arp-> sep
<arp-> puede ser
<arp-> no suele ser necesario igual
<arp-> pero proba...
<arp-> en google hay muchos foros pidiendo el bind en fstab
<arp-> asi que poderse se puede..
<DavidReza> mmmm
<DavidReza> lo estoy intentando con "to" para ver si funciona
<arp-> ok
<DavidReza> pero el problema es que como mi carpeta de Windows tiene espacio
<arp-> yo probaria primero
<jmanuel_cool> DavidReza, intenta poniendolo entre comillas "nombre de directorio con espacios"
<arp-> monta una carpeta normal
<DavidReza> jmanuel_cool,  ya intené, sigue igual
<arp-> para saber si es "to" o bind
<DavidReza> ahh buena idea
<DavidReza> arp
<arp-> xD
<marti1125> hola me ayudan
<marti1125> tengo un problema con la pc
<DavidReza> haha
<DavidReza> mount: el punto de montaje to no existe
<marti1125> no se si ustedes le habra pasado mi pc se apaga y luego al encender emite 4 pitidos largos
<arp-> marti1125
<arp-> que PC es?
<DavidReza> que BIOS tiene?
<DavidReza> arp-,  intente con bin y mira..
<DavidReza> mount: tipo de sistema de ficheros 'bind' desconocido
<DavidReza> bind*
<DavidReza> ahh sería ntfs-3g y luego bind
<DavidReza> xD
<arp-> ah
<arp-> fiajte
<arp-> fijate...
<arp-> nunca lo probe con bind en fstab
<arp-> si por linea de comando
<arp-> para que necesitas un bind?
<DavidReza> osea.. todo este tiempo no hemos estado hablando de lo mismo? haha
<arp-> ???
<DavidReza> sí, por la línea de comandos sí pude, por eso quería agregar esa línea a mi .bashrc, para que se ejecutara al inicicar Ubuntu
<arp-> claro
<DavidReza> pero no sé si me vaya a pedir contraseña
<DavidReza> porque es con sudo
<arp-> no
<arp-> por eso te dije
<arp-> eso lo correcto es en fstab
<DavidReza> por eso me dijiste que en fstab
<arp-> de hecho fstab llama a mount
<DavidReza> pues ya le puse /dir1 /dir2 ntfs-3g bind
<DavidReza> y ya no me da errores, pero no hace el bind
<arp-> y?
<arp-> pone: mount
<arp-> a ver en que estado estan
<DavidReza> mm parece que ya quedó
<DavidReza> de nuevo por las / finales
<DavidReza> pero no entiendo, debería funcionar sin ellas, no?
<arp-> el tema es
<arp-> que al hacer un bind, invoca el directorio de forma recursiva
<arp-> por ahi es distinto a montar solo el diectorio
<arp-> como un punto de montaje comun
<arp-> por eso necesite el *
<arp-> perdon el *
<DavidReza> lol
<DavidReza> xD
<arp-> perdon el /
<arp-> ops
<arp-> xD
<DavidReza> mmmm con razón
<DavidReza> ahora falta que pueda montar mi carpeta que tiene espacio en el nombre
<arp-> pero bueh.. lo importante es que funcione
<arp-> anda a la consola
<arp-> entra atu carpeta
<arp-> previamente desmonta lo que montaste
<arp-> como te queda la carpeta aver?
<DavidReza> como?
<arp-> copia el nombre de la carpeta
<DavidReza> cmo me queda cuál carpeta?
<arp-> como lo ves en la consola
<arp-> el nombre
<DavidReza> asi: /media/Windows/Users/David Reza/Music
<DavidReza> eso es cuando ya estoy dentro de la carpeta
<DavidReza> si te paso el parametro del 'cd' antes de darle enter, queda
<DavidReza> asi: /media/Windows/Users/David\ Reza/Music/
<DavidReza> y en el fstab lo tengo así: "/media/Windows/Users/David Reza/Music/"
<arp-> ah
<DavidReza> tambien intente así en el fstab: /media/Windows/Users/David\ Reza/Music/
<arp-> claro
<arp-> aver aguanta
<arp-> en la consola pone
<arp-> anda a la /
<arp-> primero
<arp-> pone: cd  /media/Windows/Users/David Reza/Music/
<jmanuel_cool> DavidReza, intentalo asi: /media/Windows/Users/"David Reza"/Music (pones entre comillas solo el nombre del directorio)
<arp-> sin esa \ despues de la d
<DavidReza> creo que es
<DavidReza> \040
<arp-> o pone
<arp-> entre comillas solo el directorio con espacio
<arp-> si no tenes unicodes para espacio
<DavidReza> esque estaba viendo en google y a nadie le resulta eso, de todas formas lo intentaré y también con lo de \040
<arp-> ok
<DavidReza> arp-,  pero no sé a qué te referías con esa \ después de la d
<arp-> David\ Reza/
<arp-> eso es lo que vos copiaste
<arp-> ves la \ luego de la ultima "d"
<DavidReza> ah ya
<DavidReza> haha
<DavidReza> pss ya intente lo de las comillas solo en la carpeta que tiene los espacios y tampoco funcionó
<DavidReza> lo que sí funcionó fue lo de \040
<arp-> ok
<DavidReza> David\040Reza
<arp-> eso es un unicode
<arp-> ok
<DavidReza> :)
<arp-> xD
<arp-> barbaro
<DavidReza> hahaha
<DavidReza> ya funciona!
<arp-> de hecho "creo"
<arp-> que habia una forma de hacer un "ls"
<arp-> reemplazando los espacios y cosas raras
<arp-> con los codigos de unicode correctos
<arp-> como para verlos
<arp-> "creo", no recuerdo
<DavidReza> osea, para saber los códigos unicode?
<arp-> no
<arp-> para ver el listado de dierctorios envez de forma normal
<arp-> con los codigos ya puestos
<arp-> en los espacios y cosas que tenga
<DavidReza> ahhhhh
<arp-> tanto para archivos y directorios
<arp-> debe ser algun parametro de "ls"
<DavidReza> también sería úil ese comando
<arp-> o algun otro comando...
<DavidReza> si es que existe
<arp-> sep
<arp-> cuestion de buscar
<arp-> a ver....
<arp-> ya que estamos..
<arp-> siempre se aprende algo
<arp-> ahhaa
<DavidReza> ls -b
<DavidReza> pero lo muestra como David\Reza
<arp-> um
<arp-> ya veo que si ponias
<arp-> todo junto andaba
<arp-> :P
<arp-> un hay una forma de configurar la consola con unicode
<DavidReza> como que si ponía todo junto andaba?
<DavidReza> DavidReza?
<arp-> se
<DavidReza> ¬¬
<arp-> David\Reza no es igual a David\ Reza
<arp-> hay un espacio
<DavidReza> mmmm
<DavidReza> probaré
<DavidReza> mount: el dispositivo especial /media/Windows/Users/David\Reza/Music/ no existe
<arp-> ok
<arp-> entonces ya sabes como usarlo
<arp-> 040....
<DavidReza> xD
<DavidReza> pero ahora me queda una duda, que no sé si puedas contestarme
<DavidReza> si hago un script y hago uso de algun comando que necesite sudo
<DavidReza> que pasaría?
<arp-> nada
<arp-> jaja
<DavidReza> no me pide pass?
<arp-> te pide la contraseña
<arp-> lo correcto es hacer cada cosa en su lugar
<arp-> en este caso fstab
<arp-> como corresponde
<DavidReza> y si al script le doy permisos 777?
<arp-> si no.. para ejecutar cosas como root
<arp-> editas el local.rc
<arp-> lo agregas al principio
<arp-> pero no es prolijo...
<arp-> hay que hacer las cosas prolijas en linux...
<arp-> para algo esta el fstab
<arp-> xD
<DavidReza> pues sí, pero estaba viendo que mi carpeta de Musica de Windows, tiene mucha basura que deja el iTunes
<DavidReza> de las fotos de portadas de los discos, etc
<DavidReza> entonces estaba pensando en un scrip que filtre sólo los mp3 y montar (con bind) cada uno de los archivos
<DavidReza> hahaha
<DavidReza> está algo loco, pero creo que funcionaría
<arp-> :S
<arp-> lo mejor que podrias hacer es filtrar Windows
<arp-> :P
<DavidReza> a qué te refieres?
<arp-> jaja
<arp-> ironia.. volar windows
<DavidReza> ah
<arp->  y pons tus Mp3 en una particion ext4...
<arp-> ordenaditos
<DavidReza> me imaginé, haha pero no sabía si la cosa iba por ese lado
<DavidReza> xD
<DavidReza> de hecho llevo unas 2 semanas sin usar Windows, la verdad es que quiero pasarme completamente a Ubuntu
<DavidReza> pero primero tengo que arreglar varias cosas
<DavidReza> el brillo de mi lap no funciona
<arp-> ok
<DavidReza> y sólo por eso, es razón suficiente para no usarlo. Lo bueno fue que hace tiempo creé mis scripts para subir y bajar el brillo con compiz, pero no se ve tan bien como el brillo de la propia pantalla
<arp-> y tenes los drivers de video correctos
<arp-> ?
<DavidReza> y luego no sé como hacer una base de datos SQL local, y lo necesito para mi clase de BD xD
<DavidReza> sí los de Nvidia,
<arp-> los privativos
<arp-> ?
<DavidReza> Mmm.. entré a la pagina de Nvidia y descargué el driver y lo instalé
<arp-> ok
<arp-> en Nvidia Setting podes aumentar el brillo tb
<DavidReza> porque de hecho, la pantalla de mi lap al instalar Ubuntu se ve completamente negra, no tiene salida
<DavidReza> tengo que utiliza una pantalla externa para instalar Ubuntu, para bajar el driver e instalarlo
<DavidReza> y después de eso y reiniciar ya puedo ver todo en la pantalla de mi lap.
<DavidReza> Y en Nvidia Settings tampoco pude lograr controlar el brillo
<arp-> :S
<arp-> por?
<DavidReza> Pues.. sí hay opciones de brillo, gamma y esas cosas
<DavidReza> pero se ve horrible
<arp-> :S
<DavidReza> se ve mejor cuando controlo el brillo con compiz
<arp-> realmente el driver esta funcionando
<arp-> ?
<DavidReza> pues en el archivo ese.. /etc/X11/.. no recuerdo el nombre del archivo, sí está configurado que se utilice el driver de Nvidia
<DavidReza> y en Nvidia Settings si muevo los valores, la cosa cambia
<arp-> ok
<DavidReza> así que supongo que sí están funcionana
<arp-> Nvidia Setting te dice en el status
<arp-> que el driver esta cargado y todo eso...
<DavidReza> aparte como te digo, después de instalarlos, ya puedo usar mi pantalla, entonces sí está funcionando
<arp-> ok
<DavidReza> en qué parte?
<arp-> apenmas abris nvidia setting
<arp-> la primera solapa
<arp-> dice una informacion
<arp-> version del driver
<DavidReza> X Server Information
<arp-> y esas cosas
<arp-> sep
<DavidReza> NVIDIA Drive Verson: 260.19.36
<DavidReza> de hecho tengo TODOS los efectos de compiz fusion
<DavidReza> y el cubo, etc
<arp-> ok
<DavidReza> pero el brillo nomás no, y en Google hay miles de casos como el mio =(
<DavidReza> ayer le pregunté a un compañero si a él sí le funcionaban sus teclas de brillo y me dijo que sí y me enseñó cómo era subir y bajar el brillo en Ubuntu *-*
<arp-> ok
<DavidReza> bueno, pues gracias por la ayuda arp- yo me retiro, que tengo examen mañana
<arp-> ok
<DavidReza> hasta luego
<arp-> suerte, nos vemos
<DavidReza> suerte
<dzup2> sudo su; for i in {1..20}; do acpi_fakekey 225;done   <--davidReza
<dzup2> ups se fue
<arp-> :S
<arp-> dzup eso esta agregado al Bot
<arp-> ?
<dzup2> cual?
<arp-> el comando para el brillo
<dzup2> no se
<arp-> mucha gente pregunta eso debes en cuando
<arp-> se podria agregar al bot
<arp-> para dar soporte rapido
<dzup2> yo mire esto: /usr/share/acpi-support/key-constants
<dzup2> ohh, pues yo miro los constantes ahi y con un for loop puedes subir volumen etc
<dzup2> pero solo si acpi esta, sino no sabria
<arp-> claro
<dzup2> pero tambien, es necesario root, creo pues solo user asi no lo llama
<dzup2> for i in {1..20}; do acpi_fakekey 114;done   volumen down
<arp-> si
<dzup2> etc
<arp-> es necesario privilegios
<arp-> pero bueno
<arp-> usas sudo
<ber> alguien que sepa ingles
<ber> y me ayude en esto
<ber> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<arp-off> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Repositorios
<arp-off> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=A%C3%B1adir_repositorios_externos
<arp-off> ahi tenes...
<ber> oo gracias
<fosco_> buenos dias
<Sadlymistaken> Hola Buenos Días... tengo un problema con mi lector de CD/DVD.... Si meto un CD o DVD con "Datos"... me lo lee perfectamente, pero si meto un CD de audio, aunque sea ORIGINAL, o incluso GRABADO con el propio Brasero de ubuntu, me dice "No se pudo montar Disco de Sonido: la ubicación no es montable"
<nesti> hola
<nesti> es normal que actualizaciones te pida actualizar todo los dias 20m o 50m ?
<Crashbit> nesti: depende ... que versión usas ?
<nesti> 10.10
<Crashbit> nesti: pues no es del todo normal, a no ser que hayas activado repositorios raros
<nesti> quieres que te los enseñe
<Crashbit> nesti: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && grep deb /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit -
<nesti> ok
<Crashbit> nesti: luego danos la URL que sale al final
<nesti> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574916/
<Crashbit> nesti: tienes los backports activados
<aguitel> eso
<Crashbit> nesti: así que es normal
<aguitel> desactiva los backports
<aguitel> para que los tienes ?
<Crashbit> nesti: desactiva los backports si no los necesitas
<nesti> eso son deb-src
<Crashbit> no
<nesti> cules son
<Crashbit> nesti: pues las entradas de backports que tienes
<Crashbit> nesti: si buscas en el texto lo verás
<Crashbit> pero puedes desactivarlos gráficamente o poniendo un # al inicio de las dos lineas de backports
<nesti> donde pone ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<nesti> estan desactivado
<fosco_> está claramente ACTIVADO
<fosco_> para desactivar repositorios pon un # delante de la linea que corresponda
<nesti> ok ya lo vi
<nesti> muchas gracias chicos
<termens> buenos dias
<termens> hace dias tengo un problema en el ordenador y lo he estado buscando por foros, google y demas y no me aparece la respuesta
<termens> el domingo instale unos programas para poder hacer funcionar la webcam en emesene y reinicie y no me fue el pc.
<fosco_> termens, no hay soporte webcam en el protocolo MSN
<termens> Solo consigo ver hasta el grub ( o lo que a mi suponer es el grub) , es decir ubun tu 2.6.lo que sea, y su recovery y tb memtest86
<termens> e intentado con recovery con memtest y con supergrub y lo mismo da resultado nefasto
<fosco_> tienes más de una entrada para ubuntu? entradas con diferentes numeros de version
<termens> el problema mas gordo se me hace que no hice un backup, y que no puedo iniciar ni desde terminal
<fosco_> seguramente instalaste una nueva version del kernel o controladores adicionales
<termens> si
<fosco_> inicia en modo normal pero con una version anterior del kernel
<termens> ademas cuando apago el pc , me sale una pantalla azul como si pudiera elegir o gdm o alguna otra historia que no consigo ver
<termens> eso no lo he probado
<fosco_> venga pruebalo, que te espero
<termens> vale lo probare ahora con la mas vieja a ver si asi...
<termens> vale tenias razon
<termens> ahora me sale la famosa pantalla azul pero es para escoger idioma..
<termens> pero no me deja bajar al idioma deseado
<termens> solo hasta el bulgaro, y yo preferiria el español...
<termens> me voy en modo terminal
<termens> y me dice :
<termens> your cpu appears to be lacking expected security protections,Please check your BIOS settings, or for more information, run:  /usr/bin/check-bios-nx --verbose
<termens> lo que creo que tengo la bios descolocada simplemente por instalar algun programa que no debia...
<fosco_> no parece probable
<termens> entonces que crees?
<termens> no recuerdo haber urgado en la bios..
<termens> mira mi ultima instalacion fue :
<termens> sudo apt-get install jasper libjasper libjasper-java libjasper-runtime libjasper-dev libjasper1 python-dev librsync-dev
<termens> piensas que si lo elimino me ira como antes?
<termens> si dices que la emesene n tiene soporte en webcam estos archivos no me harian falta....
<fosco_> puedes quitarlos si quieres, aunque no creo que nada de eso afecte
<fosco_> de todas maneras aun no se cual es el problema exacto
<ProXeN> Buenas
<termens> realmente es la primera vez que me pasa
<ProXeN> ¿El qué?
<termens> no me arranca el sistema como deberia
<ProXeN> ¿Qué problema te da exactamente?
<termens> me sale solo hasta el grub y luego no puedo tocar ni la terminal ni en modo grafico, he probado con otro kernel anterior y visualmente veo una pantalla que me deja elegir idiomas ( me da la bienvenida9, aunque en mi laptop no me deja elegir mas de el idioma bulgaro, me gustaria el español, el tabulador n me va. Intento en modo terminal y me dice que compruebe la bios
<termens> puedo probar con startx a ver que pasa
<ProXeN> ¿Cómo que no puedes tocar ni la terminal ni el modo gráfico?
<termens> k se yo
<ProXeN> Pero ¿No te sale nada?
<ProXeN> ¿Ningún mensaje de error?
<termens> nada
<ProXeN> ¿Has comprobado que el grub está bien configurado?
<flypp> "visualmente veo una pantalla que me deja elegir idiomas" -> creo que no entendemos qué pantalla es ésa
<flypp> es el grub?
<termens> con el ultimo kernel me ha dejado entrar
<termens> no se si seria buena idea hacer un dkpg --reconfigure
<termens> flypp, creo que es el grub
<ProXeN> ¿Qué fue lo que hiciste antes de que no te dejara bootear con tu kernel habitual?
<termens> instale unos programas en teoria que me servian para dar soporte a la webcam en emesene , aunque me han dicho que no hay nada de eso actualmente
<ProXeN> En principio no tiene nada que ver
<ProXeN> Yo te diría que comprobases el grub, por si a Ubuntu le ha dado por modificarte alguna entry en un arrebato de locura
<ProXeN> Si está todo bien, comprueba el gdm a ver si está todo correcto
<termens> pues aparte de eso se me actualizo  nada mas
<ProXeN> Quizá te este dando algún error ahí
<termens> tb creo que es que se me ha cambiado el gdm....
<ProXeN> ¿Con el otro kernel te llega a sacar el gdm?
<termens> y creo que para que no me de estos arrebatos lo mejor sera actualizar solo versiones de larga duracion
<termens> si, si le digo startx
<ProXeN> el sistema de releases cada 6 meses de Ubuntu es un coñazo
<termens> es decir puede que el inittab este loco
<termens> pues si
<ProXeN> es una posibilidad también
<ProXeN> puf
<ProXeN> es que cuando a Ubuntu le da por actualizar como le sale del mismísimo
<ProXeN> a veces te hace destrozos
<termens> pues si
<ProXeN> yo cambié de distribución hace algún tiempo precisamente por eso
<termens> pero suerte que no le da por ser una rolling release...
<ProXeN> yo prefiero las rolling, donde va a parar
<ProXeN> mucho más cómodo, y actualizas lo que a ti te interesa
<ProXeN> no lo que Canonical te diga
<ProXeN> xD
<termens> yo voy con una rolling , el pc de ubuntu es de mi xica, que se lo instale pensando en algo facil y funcional...pero veo que desde la version 8.04 hay muchas diferencias
<ProXeN> sí
<ProXeN> Ubuntu la verdad es que ha ido a peor
<ProXeN> Y he leido por ahí que quieren cambiar gnome por Unity
<ProXeN> en los desktops
<termens> see
<ProXeN> y se quieren cargar Synaptic también para dejar solo el Ubuntu Software Center
<ProXeN> se están cargando el sistema, la verdad
<ProXeN> xD
<termens> y has visto rythmbox???
<ProXeN> Lo han cambiado por banshee me parece, no?
<termens> es mas comercial que el appstore
<termens> todavia no
<ProXeN> O al menos creo que quieren cambiarlo por banshee
<termens> lo van a cambiar
<termens> eso si
<ProXeN> Yo es que ahora estoy con Arch
<termens> que me vas a contar
<termens> buah!
<termens> aunque has visto el rollo de sistema que quiere hacer chakra
<ProXeN> no, no lo he visto
<ProXeN> cuéntame
<termens> no se si se decia half release o algo asi
<ProXeN> Uy eso es nuevo para mi
<termens> es decir las partes mas importantes como el sistema base ponerlas en lts , y los programas que no afectan al sistema base en rolling release
<termens> es la primera distro con este sistema
<termens> la verdad que chakra pisa fuerte
<termens> es mas fue la 1º distro en sacar kde 4.6
<ProXeN> sí, eso es cierto
<ProXeN> aunque puf
<ProXeN> a mi es que KDE...
<ProXeN> consume demasiado y me parece demasiado Win 7
<termens> cierto pero se ha de decir que esta mejor hecha que la variante gnomera filipina
<ProXeN> prefiero Gnome, que come bastante, pero menos que KDE
<ProXeN> yo ahora me he montado un Openbox Standalone
<ProXeN> y va como un tiro
<termens> ProXeN, te quedarias asombrado de como sonsume
<termens> standalone?
<termens> eso es primo de stallone???
<ProXeN> jajajaja
<ProXeN> Hay un paquete con yaourt con esa coña xDDD
<ProXeN> No recuerdo ahora cual
<ProXeN> Pero sí, tengo instalado Openbox solamente
<termens> yo prefiero bauerbill
<termens> mucho mas rapido que yaourt
<ProXeN> sí, eso he leido
<termens> y powerpill que pacman
<ProXeN> aunque no lo he probado aún
<termens> claro hace descargas simultaneas
<ProXeN> se ve que reduce el tiempo una barbaridad, no?
<termens> si
<ProXeN> más del 100% lei por ahí
<ProXeN> tengo que probarlo, aunque como no suelo instalar cosas pesadas y actualizo a menudo...
<termens> imaginate si tienes que descargar 100 paquetes que ocupan en total 1Gb , pacman o yaourt lo harian uno por uno, en cambio bauer lo haria al menos 4 o 5 a la vez por lo tanto se reduce muchisimo....
<ProXeN> pacman/yaourt no me suele tardar casi nada
<ProXeN> sí sí
<ProXeN> eso irá bien para instalar Gnome y Kde
<ProXeN> que son 400mb más o menos
<termens> joder si
<termens> gnome son 700
<termens> sin extra
 * xoan buenas
<ProXeN> 700?
<ProXeN> ostia no recordaba yo tanto
<ProXeN> jajaja
<ProXeN> hola xoan
<termens> creo recordar que si
<termens> y kde pos 400
<termens> el minimal
<erUSUL> !ot ProXeN termens
<kubot> ProXeN termens: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<termens> lo siento kubot
<termens> tienes razon
<ProXeN> :(
<termens> dejo de hablar
<termens> solucionado el tema de la parienta , ya no me matara
<termens> xDDd
<ProXeN> jajajaja
<termens> por cierto puede ser que por culpa de compiz no se me instalara gdm?
<ProXeN> uhmmm
<ProXeN> en principio no tiene nada que ver
<ProXeN> al menos yo nunca he tenido problemas trasteando con compiz y gdm
<termens> bueno  me voy a comer , gracias a todos, y perdonad el offtopic momentaneo , no le he hecho queriendo...chau
<ProXeN> que aproveche
<termens> ;)
<ProXeN> !/whois erUSUL
<kubot> ProXeN: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<fosco_> :)
<ProXeN> :P
<gasolinero> hola, buenos días caballeros
<gasolinero> yo me comunico con ustedes, estimados amigos
<gasolinero> ya que esta mañana traté de instalar Ubuntu en mi ordenador personal
<gasolinero> y sin embargo, me pidió un CD KEY
<gasolinero> alguien tiene un keygen a mano?
<gasolinero> joder, otra vez tú?
<vicente> Hola buenas tardes a todos
<vicente> Alguien puede decirme si esto indica que tengo dos targetas de audio instaladas?
<vicente> http://paste.lisp.org/+2KPX
<fosco_> tienes dos dispositivos de audio, si
<vicente> Gracias fosco
<vicente> Como puede ser si solo tengo una
<fosco_> quizá una integrada y una pci
<fosco_> o en realidad el sistema de sonido integrado está formado por dos chipsets diferentes
<fosco_> a saber
<vicente> El problema es que no tengo audio en el 10.10
<fosco_> antes de nada revisa bien el tema de volumen
<vicente> He probado el 10.04.2 y funciona perfecto
<vicente> en el 10.10 en preferencias de sonido no me da ninguna opcion
<Pablito> hola buenas
<Pablito> quiciera saber que pasa
<Pablito> con libre office
<Pablito> cuando creo documentos y los imprimo me aparece
<Pablito> la palabra sheet1
<Pablito> arriba
<Pablito> alguien sabe como scar eso?
<erUSUL> Pablito: mira las opciones de la impresora. creo que son "headers" ( cabezeras ) que pone el driver. sino será cosa de office. comprueba las opciones de impresion
<Pablito> erusul
<Pablito> la impresora no es
<Pablito> es office
<Pablito> yo creo
<Pablito> erusul no me aparece nada
<Pablito> en la impresora
<fosco_> Pablito, te pasa con el editor de textos o con la hoja de cálculo?
<Pablito> hoja de calculo
<fosco_> sheet1 es el nombre de la primera hoja
<fosco_> simplemente desactiva la cabecera
<Pablito> fosco_
<Pablito> y dodne la desactivo?
<fosco_> que
<fosco_> formato - pagina - cabecera
<fosco_> haz lo mismo con el pie de pagina si tambien te aparecen textos abajo de la hoja
<Pablito> gracias
<Pablito> eso era
<Pablito> y otra consulta
<fosco_> de nada
<Pablito> como puedo dejar el ofice
<Pablito> en español
<Pablito> ?
<Pablito> por que cuando lo intale
<Pablito> por el terminal
<Pablito> me lo dejo en ingles
<fosco_> instala el paquete openoffice.org-l10n-es
<Pablito> gracias
<Pablito> ya lo pille
<Pablito> en google
<Pablito> :D
<fosco_> en google?
<Pablito> si
<fosco_> usa el sistema de paquetes, no descargues manualmente
<Pablito> aplique
<Pablito> apt-get install libreoffice-l10n-es language-support-writing-es
<Pablito> y ya lo tengo es español
<fosco_> ok
<Ulquiorra> hola
<Ulquiorra> alguien sabe como se llama el gestor grafico de paquetes deb?
<erUSUL> gdebi? synaptic
<erUSUL> ?
<Ulquiorra> es que estaban configurados con centro de aplicaciones
<Ulquiorra> y antes solo abrian al darles doble qclic
<Ulquiorra> y salia instalar
<Ulquiorra> gedebi es un geswtor de gnome por casualidad?
<Ulquiorra> gdebi*
<fosco_> gdebi no forma parte oficial de gnome
<Ulquiorra> pero yo uso xfce
<fosco_> aunque está programado usando la libreria gtk igual que gnome
<Ulquiorra> sale en net que es para fnome
<fosco_> pues no, no es para gnome
<fosco_> puedes usarlo en xfce perfectamente
<Ulquiorra> y donde esta
<Ulquiorra> se supone que deberia venit
<Ulquiorra> pero no la encuentro en la lista fea :c
<chiche> Güenas tardes =)
<fosco_> abre un terminal y escribe gdebi
<Angolares> hay alguien por aki?
<fosco_> si lo tienes lo iniciará
<Angolares> buenas
<fosco_> si no lo tienes te dirá como conseguirlo
<Angolares> alguien sabe como se añade una entrada a w7 desde grub 2 ??  con update-grub2 no la encuentra ...
<fosco_> sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo update-grub2 <- prueba esto y mira si aparece win7 en la lista
<Angolares> ya lo hice, tampocoi funciona
<fosco_> pues te tocará añadirla manualmente
<Angolares> aqui?? :  gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fosco_> si usas grub1 si
<Angolares> :-p
<fosco_> pero no creo q uses grub1 a menos q tengas una ubuntu muy vieja
<chiche> quiero entrara a las propiedades del monitor y me muestra un cartel que dice: "Could not get screen information" "RANDR extension is not present"
<Angolares> no grub 2
<fosco_> Angolares, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/104747
<Ulquiorra> gracias se soluciono el problema, gdebi no viene en xubuntu  testing 11.04 ^_^
<fosco_> chiche, pues parece q no tienes soporte randr, compruebalo, abre un terminal y ejecuta xrandr
<fosco_> Ulquiorra, de nada
<chiche> dice esto: Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0". RandR extension missing
<fosco_> chiche, pues se confirma q no tienes randr, esa extension es necesaria para cambiar las propiedades graficas
<fosco_> que grafica tienes?
<chiche> nvidia
<chiche> g force 6200 -creo-
<fosco_> ok, ejecuta lspci | grep -i vga && glxinfo | grep -i render
<Ulquiorra> yo tengo la misma gforce D:, copion
<chiche> anoche estuve tratando de conectar el pc al tv
<fosco_> y pega todo lo que salga en pastebin.com para que podamos verlo
<Angolares> fosco , el procedimiento de añadir entrada al w7 es lo mismo que si fuera xp o vista, no? le puedo llamar "como quiera"
<chiche> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce Go 6100] (rev a2)
<chiche> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<fosco_> si, pero sigue la guia que te puse
<fosco_> chiche, pues instala mesa-utils y reintenta el comando
<Ulquiorra> por k no usas el que viene en ubuntu
<fosco_> pero pegalo en pastebin.com, aqui NO
<Ulquiorra> a mi me funciona exelente con la tarjeta
<chiche> desde software center?
<Ulquiorra> no
<fosco_> chiche, desde donde quieras
<Ulquiorra> desade controladores adicionales
<fosco_> te está diciendo exactamente lo q debes ejecutar
<Ulquiorra> yo e instalado la tarjate manual
<Ulquiorra> pero es una paja
<fosco_> typing: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<chiche> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [GeForce Go 6100] (rev a2)
<chiche> direct rendering: Yes
<chiche> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce Go 6100/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,
<chiche> deberia reiniciar ?
<fosco_> chiche, ejecuta nvidia-settings
<Ulquiorra> chiche te fuiste por el camino dificil u.u
<fosco_> <fosco_> chiche, ejecuta nvidia-settings
<chiche_> <fosco_> se abrio el panel de propiedades de nvidia y en el terminal aparecen varios mensajes y todos empiezan con ERROR:
<fosco_> mira si la aplicacion te permite cambiar la resolucion
<chiche_> todavia no entiendo como funcionan algunas cosas...
<fosco_> que cosas
<chiche_> tengo save to x configure file
<chiche_> y quit
<fosco_> cambia la resolucion
<chiche_> pero no tengo aceptar
<fosco_> deberia aplicarlo al instante
<chiche_> no
<chiche_> no lo aplica
<fosco_> pues algo está fallando ahi
<fosco_> solo se me ocurre que pongas el mensaje de error directamente en google
<fosco_> a ver si a alguien le ha pasado lo mismo
<chiche_> cual mensaje?
<chiche_> el que me aparece en el terminal?
<fosco_> "Could not get screen information" "RANDR extension is not present"
<Angolares> fosco , se puede cambiar set root=(hd0,1) por set root=/dev/sdc    ?
<fosco_> mejor usa la nomenclarutra hdX,Y
<fosco_> X = numero de disco empezando por 0
<Angolares> y como puedop saber a cual corresponde /dev/sdc?
<fosco_> Y = numero de particion del disco empezando por 0
<fosco_> c = tercer disco
<Angolares> ok
<fosco_> /dev/sdc = hd0
<fosco_> /dev/sdc = hd2
<fosco_> perdon
<Angolares> entonces seria (hd2,1)
<Angolares> si fuera la particion 1
<fosco_> la primera particion seria hd2,0
<Angolares> :-o
<Angolares> ok
<Angolares> 0 es uno 1 es dos
<fosco_> por eso dije "mepezando por 0"
<fosco_> empezando*
<Angolares> gracias ...
<Angolares> nada fosco ... sigo en las mismas
<Angolares> vaya tela
<Angolares> /dev/sdc1
<Angolares> /dev/sdc1 = (hd2,0)   ???
<fosco_> si
<Angolares> pues no funciona
<Angolares> ya hice  el update del grub del grub2 y nada
<Angolares> solo me falta eso ... por cierto que el grub esta instalado en sdb y no en sda (instale un RAID1 y apareció una unidad de 8Gb como sda en la que no puedo hacer nada)
<Angolares> por tanto instale linux en sdb (ahi puse grub tambien) , w7 en sdc y el RAID en sdd y sde
<Angolares> no se si esto tiene que ver con lo que pasa ...ç
<antuan_> Hola hola ttodos
<antuan_> podrian decirme cual es la causa del siguiente error?
<antuan_> Gave up waiting for root device. Comon problems:
<antuan_> -Boot args (cat/proc/cmdline)
<antuan_> -check rootdelay=(did the system waitlong enough?)
<antuan_> -Missing modules(cat/proc/mdules; ls/dev)
<antuan_> Alert¡/dev/disk/by-uuid/6b437aba-ac2e-4ca0-b395-de98ac32c506 does not Dr opping to a shell!
<antuan_> Busybox VT. 13.3 (Ubuntu1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built-in shell (ash)
<antuan_> Enter help for list of buit-in comands.
<erUSUL> antuan_: que la particion a cambiado de uuid por alguna razon? o has cambiado los discos de orden?
<erUSUL> antuan_: cuando ha empezado el error?
<antuan_> ok gracias te cuento?
<antuan_> no he cambiado nada d los disco pero lo ultimo que hize fue instalar un lector de cd/dvd, conector SATA
<cossier> antuan_, cambiando los cables posiblemente cambia el orden
<antuan_> hay alguna razon por q ha cambiado el UUid?
<antuan_> lo que he echo es desconectar el lector de cd/dvd y ya me arranco bien, sera que el lector esta malo
<Xago> hola amigos...quien utiliza una herramienta distinta a Oracle Virtualbox y que trabaje de forma similar, pero más estable? esto porque ya en innumerables oportunidades me da error con el paquete DKMS
<dabor> Xago, de donde instalaste el virtualbox? desde los repositorios oficiales?
<erAbuelo> sed buenos, ta lueg :)
<Sadlymistaken> hola niñooosss
<Sadlymistaken> <Sadlymistaken> Tengo una duda... y la solución que he encontrado en google, nanai de la china, no funciona
<Sadlymistaken> <Sadlymistaken> resulta que los PDF incustrados en las páginas web (vistas desde Firefox)... no las veo.... Solo me aparece la ventana de "Quiere descargarlo" pero no se ve incustrado
<Sadlymistaken> <Sadlymistaken> pone en la solución que he encontrado que tengo que instalar mozilla-acroread pero me dice que no existe..
<mrkcc> Una pregunta
<mrkcc> nesesito hacer una pagina html pero nesestio hacer que tengo en lado anuncios
<mrkcc> pero no se que usar javascript o php, o algun otro que me indican
<mrkcc> el hecho es que cada pagina que abro me carge de manera automatica el anuncio
<mrkcc> :-D
<LSannin> -hola
<LSannin> alguien sabe porque no puedo copiar un archivo de mas de 4gb a mi flash?
<LSannin> alguien?
<LSannin> se murio el canal?
<LSannin> ?
<LSannin> porque no puedo grabar achivos mas grandes de 4gb en mi flash?
<dzup1> algu paquete que permita ver como estaba las estrellas e el a~o 10500 a.c al sur ?
 * dzup1 le pega el rollo maya/niburi
<m4v> solo conozco para ver el cielo kstars, pero las estrellas son fijas, no va a calcular el movimiento de ellas en 10 mil años
<zyen> hola!
<chiche> hola
<chiche> parece que estan todos durmiendo..
<dzup1> 0500  a~os ecesito
<dzup1> 10500
<zyen> alguno de vosotras tiene experiencia con Webmin?
<ProXeN> buenas
<ProXeN> yo lo he usado, sí
<ProXeN> la herramienta de administración web
<ProXeN> ¿Por?
<zyen> ok a ver si me puedes hechar una manilla :P
<zyen> gracias
<zyen> desde Webmin es posible monitorizar una red local?
<zyen> para saber que hacen los usuarios de esta?
<zyen> donde entran... que servicios usan etc?
<dzup1> pues la de egipto, mayas ...todas apuntan ese a~o a orion, etc norte, este, oeste   ......pero al sur no explica que constelacion habia
<ProXeN> pues...
<ProXeN> algunos servicios tienen logs
<ProXeN> donde puedes consultar algunas de las cosas que han estado haciendo
<ProXeN> el servidor DNS mismo
<zyen> si bueno si no el modulo lo creo yo
<zyen> MiniServ 0.01 (Webmin httpd)
<zyen> 0.01?
<zyen> es una version de webmin antigua?
<zyen> es que tengo por aqui un sv con eso instalado
<zyen> y segun me dice nmap esa es la version..
<zyen> pero nose
<zyen> no estoy seguro
<ProXeN> no sabría decirte zyen, lo mejor es que entres en www.webmin.com
<ProXeN> y mires cual es la última versión
<zyen> si
<zyen> estoy mirando
<zyen> antiguas relases
<zyen> la nueva es la 1.530
<zyen> pero busco que es eso de 0.01
<ProXeN> es algún tipo de dependencia o algo?
<zyen> mm no lo creo
<zyen> es la salida de nmap -sV  al puerto 10000 de la maquina
<zyen> que ocupa webmin
<m4v> !webmin zyen
<kubot> zyen: webmin ya no está soportado en Debian/Ubuntu. No es compatible con el modo en que los paquetes de estas distribuciones manejan los ficheros de configuración, y seguramente creará problemas inesperados en el sistema.
<zyen> pues que listos son los profesores de mi instituto pues.
<zyen> gracias m4v
<ProXeN> no sabía yo eso
<ProXeN> de todos modos no me cuadra
<ProXeN> por qué sino iban a seguir ofreciendo un .deb en la página oficial para la última versión?
<jvargas90> hola quiero crear un servidor proxy con ubuntu server como le puedo hacer?
<simon__> como podría actualizar desde ubuntu 9.04 directamente a 10.10¿?si uso el gestor de actualizacion seria 9.04-9.10,9.10-10.04,10.04-10.10 y mi conexion de internet es muy lenta :(
<m4v> solo significa que webmin no viene más en los repositorios, puedes instalarlo manualmente, pero no te podemos ayudar mucho.
<ProXeN> que se baje el .deb desde la página oficial y a correr
<jvargas90> bueno en realidad quiero hacer un proxy con ubuntu server
<zyen> ProXeN si lo tengo instalado
<zyen> pero tengo otro sv con un webmin 0.01
<zyen> y no me aclaro de que version
<ProXeN> puedes hacerlo con squid jvargas90
<zyen> es
<m4v> simon__: si tienes el home en una particion aparte puedes instalar 10.10 de cero en la particion raiz sin tocar el home.
<jvargas90> squid ok
<ProXeN> pues borra todo lo que tengas de webmin zyen , y luego instala el paquete más nuevo
<simon__> si,pero tengo aproximadamente 1.2gb de programas instalados, y ademas me tengo que bajar la .iso :/
<zyen> haha el caso es que el sv no es mio
<zyen> y no tengo acceso a el
<jvargas90> y otra pregunta
<ProXeN> ahí ya no podemos ayudarte
<zyen> necesito la version para ver si puedo obtener mas info o al menos el source y desarrollar algun exploit
<zyen> ya supongo
<zyen> yo solo pregunto por la version ^
<m4v> zyen: no creo que la actualizacion de 9.04 a 10.10 esté soportada, así que no hay otra forma
<jvargas90> el servidor tiene que estar antes del router y del swicht
<jvargas90> ??
<m4v> perdón, simon__
<jvargas90> verdad
<zyen> eh?
<ProXeN> no acabo de entender la pregunta jvargas90
<m4v> zyen: erré el nick
<simon__> :(
<zyen> ok dsnt matt
<simon__> bueno, no importa, ya encontraré una forma(espero)
<simon__> Gracias!
<jvargas90> espera creo el servidor proxy con squid
<jvargas90> ok
<jvargas90> exelente
<m4v> simon__: lo más fácil es instalar 10.10, y hacer backup de lo que no quieras perder, si tus 1gb de programas son .debs que bajaste de los repos de ubuntu seguramente los vas a tener que bajar nuevamente (por versiones nuevas)
<m4v> buh
<jvargas90> y despues
<jvargas90> lo pongo detras o adelane
<jvargas90> de los swicht
<zyen> detras
<jvargas90> eso era grax
<ProXeN> tiene que estar entre el switch y el resto de nodos
<jvargas90> ok
<ProXeN> switch/router/lo que tengas
<jvargas90> y otra pregunta
<jvargas90> esque aqui se publican
<jvargas90> paginas web
<jvargas90> desde las pc
<jvargas90> pero
<jvargas90> si pongo
<jvargas90> eso no deberia afectar
<jvargas90> en nada?
<ProXeN> Eso ya depende de como lo configures
<jvargas90> sip
<jvargas90> digamos la ip
<jvargas90> es
<jvargas90> 192.168.1.1
<jvargas90> le digo que coga esa
<jvargas90> para que nada afecte
<ProXeN> ¿Para que nada afecte?
<jvargas90> sip
<jvargas90> las ip que ya estan actualmente
<jvargas90> pero seria el proxy
<ProXeN> Me cuesta entenderte jvargas90 xD
<arp-off> ?
<exio4> =D
<exio4> =D
<exio4> holas a todos
<exio4> =D
<exio4> =D
<jvargas90> jjeeje ahorita me vuelvo a conectar
<jvargas90> voy a instalar el proxy a ver como me va
<jvargas90> despues les cuento por aqio
<jvargas90> aqui
<jvargas90> jejeje
<jvargas90> hola me pueden ayudar a configurar squid
<jvargas90> en ubuntu 10.10
<jvargas90> hola que taql
<jvargas90> me pueden ayudar a configurar squid
<exio4> no se que es squid :P
<ezra-s> un calamar
<ezra-s> creo ke se configuran cogiendolos y dandoles la vuelta como un calcetín, o eso eran los pulpos?
<ezra-s> :o)
<fosco__> jvargas90, yo no se mucho de squid, quizá esta guia te sirva http://miguelcrux.blogspot.com/2009/02/como-hacer-un-web-proxy-con-squid-en.html
<fosco__> hay mucha informacion en google
<arp-off> para que queres squid
<arp-off> ?
<chiche> fosco__ en "nvidia x server" el boton "save to x configuration file" te graba el archivo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chiche> puedo solucionar algo si lo guardo en otro sitio?
<Jakeukalane> hola, tengo una duda: como se puede hacer para que un directorio diferente de /usr/bin puedas tener archivos binarios o sh y que se puedan ejecutar con la terminal con sólo escribir su nombre?
<dabor> chiche se puede hacer una copia o moverlo a donde quieras
<exio4> agregarlo al path?
<Jakeukalane> me sí
<Jakeukalane> sí
<dabor> Jakeukalane, exacto
<exio4> Jakeukalane, tienes que editar el .bashrc (me parece)
<dabor> Jakeukalane, pero seria bueno que respetes la el árbol de dir de linux
<chiche> no puedo acceder a las propiedades de pantalla
<Jakeukalane> ya bueno, pero son cosas que no necesitan permisos especiale
<exio4> o hacer una carpeta solo para binarios
<Jakeukalane> son "programas" creados por mí
<chiche> por eso preguntaba si ese archivo guardado en otro lugar puede arreglar algo
<dabor> Jakeukalane, echo $PATH
<exio4> jeje, pues no creo, mientras no sea fuera de tu home
<dabor> Jakeukalane, los creaso por el usuario deberian ir en /usr/local/bin
<Jakeukalane> ahá ok.
<Jakeukalane> entonces si quiero añadir una carpeta?
<Jakeukalane> como por ejemplo ~/.scripts
<arp-off> agregalo al path
<Jakeukalane> como?
<arp-off> en tu bashrc
<exio4> pues en el .bashrc tendrias que agregarlo
<erAbuelo> Jakeukalane: para eso esta /usr/local/bin
<arp-off> pone
<arp-off> en la consola
<erAbuelo> perdon, ya lo habia dicho dabor :)
<arp-off> echo $PATH
<arp-off> con mayuscula
<dabor> Jakeukalane, los programas van en /usr/lib con un link a /usr/local/bin (tambien pueden ir en /opt)
<Jakeukalane> me voy al directorio que quiera agregar y luego hago eso?
<Jakeukalane> en realidad es para programas que hago yo que no quiero que estén en / sino en /home/... loque sea .... además siempre me fastidia cuando un prorgrama se instala en /opt....
<dabor> Jakeukalane, no
<Jakeukalane> arp-off, lo siento no entendí del todo
<dabor> Jakeukalane, entonces lo dejas en /home
<dabor> Jakeukalane, y le haces un link al PATH
<erAbuelo> y que problema hay con meterlos en /usr/local/bin ?
<exio4> trabajar como root?
<Jakeukalane> ok, haré eso pero simplemente quería saber como se agrega una carpeta al PATH.... ;-D
<erAbuelo> exio4: ¿
<dabor> erAbuelo, en ese path van solo los enlaces, no el programa completo (pero poder se puede)
<erAbuelo> dabor: donde dices eso ?
<erAbuelo> Jakeukalane: el path es solo una variable de entorno
<erAbuelo> dabor: no lo dudo, lo pregunto para leerlo :)
<exio4> pues.. yo prefiero tener mis programas en ~/Programas
<exio4> XD!
<Jakeukalane> bueno, gracias por decirme el nombre de como se llamaba eso,  Google me ayudó
<dabor> Jakeukalane, export PATH=$PATH:/donde/sea (creo que era algo asi)
<Jakeukalane> dabor, gracias, lo intetaré
<Jakeukalane> dabor, funciona gracias
<Smoof> Hola
<mimecar> hola Smoof
<Smoof> Que tal?
<16WAAKVRJ> Entre en el chat ver si alguien me podia recomendar ser ver que monitorize mi web
<mimecar> escribe de nuevo la frase
<16WAAKVRJ> Entre en el chat ver si alguien me podia recomendar ser ver que monitorize mi web
<fosco__> xD
<16WAAKVRJ> Se lee?
<mimecar> se lee, pero no se entiende
<erAbuelo> leer se lee, entender no se entiende
<fosco__> se lee pero no se entiende, está mal escrito eso
<16WAAKVRJ> server*
<jvargas90> hola todo bien
<mimecar> que es lo que quieres hacer exactamente
<16WAAKVRJ> Un server que monitorize mi web
<jvargas90> ya tengo instalado el squid
<jvargas90> y todo
<jvargas90> pero como hago para que ubuntu
<16WAAKVRJ> Que monitorize mi web cada 3 min. y me envie un SMS en caso de caida
<jvargas90> hola
<jvargas90> este
<jvargas90> ....
<mimecar> si usas un servidor externo serán de pago
<Crashbit> 16WAAKVRJ: no te sirve nagios ?
<nycko> 16WAAKVRJ: quieres un nms?
<16WAAKVRJ> que es nagios?
<erAbuelo> mejor monit
<Crashbit> erAbuelo: nunca probé monit, siempre he usado angios
<Crashbit> *nagios
<16WAAKVRJ> Debe ser un server externo
<16WAAKVRJ> Online 24/7
<erAbuelo> monit es distinto, monitorea y reinicia servicios ante caidas
<erAbuelo> yo nagios lo use para monitor nada mas
<Crashbit> aha, pero nagios tambien permite avisos por sms
<erAbuelo> monit por mail, pero el mismo reinicia apache, o lo que le indiques
<mimecar> si es un servidor externo no tiene acceso a la web
<16WAAKVRJ> Eso queria un servicio que envie SMS en caso de caida
<mimecar> no puede reiniciar apache
<erAbuelo> monit se instala en el propio servidor, no como servicio externo
<erAbuelo> y munin para graficas, me encanta
<16WAAKVRJ> Yo decia algun server externo de pago
<16WAAKVRJ> que conozcais
<mimecar> 16WAAKVRJ: prueba a ponerte en contacto con empreseas que tengan servicio de host
<mimecar> y consultales el precio de ese servicio
<16WAAKVRJ> La empresa que tengo el servicio de hosting es mi familia XD
<16WAAKVRJ> Y por eso busco un servicio externo par monitorizarlo
<mimecar> no he dicho que le preguntes a los que te dan el host
<mimecar> sino a empresas que se dedican a dar servicio de alojamiento
<16WAAKVRJ> ha ok entiendo acens en este caso
<mimecar> igual te sale más caro ese servicio que tener el servidor de forma externa
<16WAAKVRJ> he visto precios para monitorizar cada 3 min. en unos 5 dolares mes
<mimecar> si es un servidor familiar no tiene mucho sentido comprobar cada 3 minutos
<16WAAKVRJ> El encargado de el administrador y dueño del server si es mi familia, pero la web se pirde dinero si cae
<16WAAKVRJ> Son subastas online
<mimecar> pues no tener eso en un servidor externo es un poco peligroso
<VADER> hola
<mimecar> si se va la luz te quedas sin web
<erAbuelo> hola VADER
<Swo_Op> buena tarde
<Swo_Op> anda buscando un poco de ayuda,quisiera saber si hay cursos libres para el manejo de ubuntu
<16WAAKVRJ> mimecar no tenemos el server en casa lo tenemos en un SPI
 * exio4 tiene calor :( 
<16WAAKVRJ> coño...lcolo fataria hacer una cosa seria con el server en casa..
<16WAAKVRJ> Voy a seguir buscando en la web...Un saludo
<molocoize> buenas
<jvargas90> hola como hago para configurar squid en ubuntu 10.10
<jvargas90> y que ubuntu 10.10 comparta la conexion
<jvargas90> no me sale eso
<jvargas90> que por una interfaz se conecte al modem
<jvargas90> y que la otra se
<jvargas90> pueda compartir la conexion
<jvargas90> al swict
<jvargas90> para que las pueda distribuit
<ezra-s> jvargas90, supongo que básicamente tendrás que poner a escuchar squid en el interfaz del switch las peticiones y que la máquina con el squid tenga bien configurada la salida por defecto del router/modem
<jvargas90> como lo hago?
<fzeta> compañía, buenas noches;)
<juanito1> hola conocen una web que te permita adjuntar archivos ?
<Burro1> juanito1, adjuntar archivos se mas claro
<juanito1> quiero adjuntar algun zip
<jvargas90> ezra-s como puedo hacer eso?
<jvargas90> ezra-s, como puedo hacer eso?
<exio4> puedes usar dropbox?
<exio4> o mediafire?
<juanito1> algun video
<juanito1> si pero dropbox debes instalar el programa
<exio4> nop
<exio4> se puede hacer online
<molocoize> ubuntu one
<juanito1> y mediafire solo puedes adjuntar un archivo
<exio4> aunque el programa es mas comodo.. jeje
<juanito1> exio4, como ?
<exio4> dropbox.com
<exio4> te logeas
<juanito1> ya me logee
<exio4> y tienes tu  "home"  online
<juanito1> exio4, de frente me dice download dropbox
<juanito1> ah disculpe
<exio4> pues .. no hay un menu arriba?
<juanito1> ya pude gracias
<exio4> :P
<juanito1> si no lo habia visto xD
<exio4> jeje, xD!
<juanito1> disculpa mi ignorancia :D
<exio4> pues ten cuidado que yo era peor..
<exio4> jeje
<juanito1> felizmente estamos los dos solos je >D
<juanito1> =D
<exio4> )<
<erAbuelo> no es cierto
<exio4> uhh
<exio4> nos vieron
<exio4> vayamonos..jeje
<juanito1> bye
<juanito1> jaja
<Smoof> Alguien peude comprobar si le carga una web?? hoy creo que tengo problemas con mi conexion..
<Smoof> Nadie..Ok?
<exio4> cual?
<gam_berro> derp
<jvargas90> ocupo ayuda con las iptables
<Itali-chan> hola a todosl, estoy teniendo un problema, intento grabar dvd de doble capa, pero ningun programa me deja, al minuto me dicen que ha ocurrido un error desconocido
<erAbuelo> y de la grabadora no es?
<Itali-chan> nop, porque con windows funciona :/
<erAbuelo> con ese mismo dvd ?
<Itali-chan> si
<erAbuelo> revisaste los logs ?
<Itali-chan> no se ni que son...lo siento :-:
<gam_berro> puf
<gam_berro> leer hombre
<gam_berro> leer
<Itali-chan> solo utilizo ubuntu hace 4 dias
<gam_berro> Itali-chan, por mucho que te vendan lo guay que es ubuntu, tienes que tener un estado de mente distinto
<gam_berro> aunque es un linux muy sencillo, esta a años luz de windows
<gam_berro> donde todo es siguiente->siguiente->siguiente
<erAbuelo> Itali-chan: en /var/log se guardan archivo de log, donde van los mensajes de error etc, en ubuntu hay una opcion en el menu para verlos, archivos de bitacora o alg oasi
<erAbuelo> *asi
<gam_berro> si algo falla en linux, vas a tener que ir a la web o leer la documentacion
<Itali-chan> si
<gam_berro> y dejarte las pestañas
<erAbuelo> Itali-chan: no te creas ni la mitad, una vez el sistema en marcha casi nunca falla, esa es la diferencia mas importante con win :)
<Itali-chan> si eso lo se jejee
<Itali-chan> una vez que va todo, va todo :)
<exio4> pues a mi ubuntu me fallo una vez :P
<gam_berro> casi nunca falla el sistema...
<gam_berro> pero lo que es gnome...
<exio4> pero fue por que le meti mano >.<
<Itali-chan> ejejejej
<gam_berro> vaya m.
<gam_berro> no, a ver
<gam_berro> no digo que esto se suicide
<gam_berro> sino que las cosas no son automaticas
<Itali-chan> a mi me paso lo mismo exio4
<exio4> :P
<gam_berro> si no te va el grabador es porque faltan parametros
<Itali-chan> por tocarlo demasiado la lie pero basto con reiniciar xd
<Itali-chan> es que con dvd normales si va :/
<gam_berro> y vas a tener que echarle un ojo a la documentacion
<gam_berro> a ver que te falla
<exio4> pero yo tuve que reinstalar ¬¬
<gam_berro> hay que aprender a leer muuucha documentacion
<gam_berro> porque a mi por alguna razon no se me levantaba la wlan
<jorge_> buenas, como instalo orcad en mi ubuntu lucid?
<gam_berro> y pensaba que iba como eth
<gam_berro> pero tenia comandos distintos
<Itali-chan> pero a mi me han ayudado los de comunidad
<gam_berro> y tuve que reinstalar todo, pensando que el modulo se habria ido a la mierda o algo asi
<erAbuelo> de vecinos ?
<Itali-chan> y soy feliz porque hay muchos buenos samaritanos siempre dispuestos a dar una mano
<erAbuelo> xDDD
<Itali-chan> xd
<gam_berro> y a mi no me ayudo nadie
<gam_berro> lo descubri leyendo
<erAbuelo> por feo xD
<gam_berro> meses despues
<Itali-chan> jaajajajajaja
<gam_berro> y espero que la gente no dependa de mi, porque la verdad, solo se lo que sabe todo el mundo
<gam_berro> intenta no depender demasiado de otros
<gam_berro> ademas
<gam_berro> porque si te falla la red
<gam_berro> que haces?
<gam_berro> xD
<Itali-chan> enia problema con la tarjeta de red
<Itali-chan> pero gracias un amigo de este irc logre resolverlo en media hora xd
<erAbuelo> gam_berro: si falla para que quieres el pc ?
<erAbuelo> xDDDD
<Itali-chan> con windows me fallaban mas cosas xd
<gam_berro> erAbuelo, que nick mas poco adecuado
<erAbuelo> por ?
<gam_berro> porque habia un tiempo en el que los ordenadores no los teniamos enchufados a la red 24/6
<gam_berro> porque habia un tiempo en el que los ordenadores no los teniamos enchufados a la red 24/7
<gam_berro> yo tenia dial up cuando me puse suse por primera vez
<exio4> jeje
<gam_berro> y no podia conectar a internet
<gam_berro> y ese suse sin actualizaciones se moria en dos arranques
<Itali-chan> mmhh gamberro es bill gates
<Itali-chan> disfrazado xd
<erAbuelo> gam_berro: cuando yo empece no existia ni eso xD
<gam_berro> uso ubunto, chato
<Itali-chan> xdddd
<jorge_> buenas, como instalo orcad en mi ubuntu lucid?
<Itali-chan> bill gates usa ubuntu
<gam_berro> a ver
<gam_berro> linux es cojonudo
<Itali-chan> todos los abiamos jajaja
<gam_berro> pero me toca las narices la cantidad de hoigans que hay por ahi que piensan que el irc es su sirviente personal
<gam_berro> ni se molestan en mirar, leer o aprender
<gam_berro> se lanzan al irc a que les resuelvan el problema
<erAbuelo> na, yo solo entro para reirme un rato :)
<gam_berro> investiga, y si te quedas atascado, pues vienes a pedir ayuda
<gam_berro> erAbuelo, se nota se nota
<Itali-chan> a ver gam berro
<Itali-chan> ni hoygans ni nada
<Itali-chan> no te hagas el troll porfavor, que ya hay suficiente en el mundo
<juanito1> Erabuelo es el abuelo del IRC ubuntu jaja
<Itali-chan> yo he buscado en google y nohabia solucion por eso vengo aqui
<Itali-chan> que te crees? =w=
<gam_berro> xD
<Itali-chan> no me voy a tirar meses como t
<gam_berro> google hace 5 años que no sirve
<gam_berro> meses?
<gam_berro> que tio
<Itali-chan> tu esperando solucionar algo jaajaja
<gam_berro> </conversation>
<gam_berro> luego los canales de linux llenos de bordes que tiran con cañon
<gam_berro> normal
<Itali-chan> voy a reiniciar el pc a ver
<Itali-chan> pero si el borde fuiste tu que empezaste, hablando de cosas que no vienen al caso =w=
<JRamirez> alguien a usado el "rar" para files .rar? y depronto sabe como hacer para que el directorio en que se descomprime el contenido sea el mismo del nombre del archivo?
<erUSUL> !ot | gam_berro
<kubot> gam_berro: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<erUSUL> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<exio4> JRamirez, unrar?
<ProXeN> Hola!
<gam_berro> hola
<ProXeN> ¿Cómo va, ubunteros?
<Itali-chan> nada no logre arreglar el error
<JRamirez> exio4, mmm pues tambien me podria servir..
<JRamirez> xD
<Itali-chan> error desconocido =w=
<exio4> ProXeN, no uso ubuntu ¬¬
<cousteau> JRamirez, yo uso el file-roller como front-end... pero creo que por defecto al descomprimir un archivador te lo descomprime en la carpeta en la que estás
<Itali-chan> voy a reiniciar a ver
<exio4> unrar x archivo.rar
<cousteau> si el rar contiene una carpeta, se descomprime esa carpeta como subdirectorio del dir en el que estás
<ProXeN> Ni yo exio4
<ProXeN> Pero este es el canal de ubuntu y eso...
<ProXeN> xD
<gam_berro> yo pongo opciones al azar de unrar y que sea lo que dios quiera
<exio4> ProXeN, jeje :P
<gam_berro> algun tia tendre que leer el man
<cousteau> pero si contiene un montón de archivos a pelo, sin carpeta ni nada, pues se descomprimen todos a saco sin crear nuevo directorio
<gam_berro> dia
<exio4> yo hago esto
<cousteau> tendrías que crear el directorio a mano y buscar la opción de "Descomprimir en..."
<exio4> mkdir blabla; cd blabla; unrar x ../archivo.rar
<dannyLopez> JRamirez: crea la carpeta con el nombre y luego unrar -C así lo leí en un foro
<cousteau> (que creo que es   mkdir mi_dir; cd mi_dir; unrar ../mi_archivador.rar   )
<JRamirez> cousteau, es mentiras lo que dices. uso archivos que traen una codificacion rara. y no sirve. xD
<cousteau> (...como ya ha dicho exio4, pero con una "x" que no sabía que hacía falta)
<exio4> XD!
<cousteau> JRamirez, no es mentira, tus archivos están rotos, punto
<JRamirez> dannyLopez, no me sirve. necesito todo en una sola linea.
<cousteau> !man unrar
<JRamirez> cousteau, QUE no...
<kubot> No manual page for 'unrar'
<JRamirez> cousteau, quieres un archivo de los que te digo?
<gam_berro> como se comprueba la coherencia en un fichero comprimido?
<JRamirez> !man rar
<kubot> rar | This manual page documents briefly the rar archiver. | Prueba « man rar » en una terminal o ver http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/rar.1.html
<cousteau> si la codificación es rara no es mi culpa
<gam_berro> se le puede hacer un checksum con alguna opcion?
<cousteau> busca la opción para ajustarla
<JRamirez> cousteau, jajajja ahh exacto.. eso ya es otro rollo cierto? xD
<erAbuelo> esta vacilando ?
<dannyLopez> JRamirez: mkdir nombre && unrar -C nombre
<cousteau> de todas formas, ¿qué más da? en todo caso se extraerán con nombres raros, pero se extraerán
<dannyLopez> eso es una linea (?)
<cousteau> sí, me parece que se podría hacer como dice dannyLopez
<cousteau> a la hora de comprimir sería distinto, pero para descomprimir viene a ser lo mismo
<Itali-chan> o.o
<JRamirez> cousteau, no me funcionaria para lo que quiero. y ya mire el man y no tiene la funcion.. mmm diablos.
<cousteau> qué quieres exactamente=
<juanito1> erAbuelo, cuando quisiste crear tu nick te confudiste y en ves de L pusiste R xD
<JRamirez> http://pastebin.com/ydQMA1Uj
<JRamirez> mria
<JRamirez> mira
<cousteau> juanito1, no, es que era buelo
<juanito1> xD
<Itali-chan> cuando quiero grabar con el k3b un dvd de doble capa me dice esto:mkisofs crashed
<Itali-chan> ya no se que hacer :/
<juanito1> Itali-chan, usa el brasero
<JRamirez> cousteau, normalmente diario, descargo mucha informacion.. son archivos zip, rar. y otros... tengo que descomprimirlos en el mismo directorio donde estar el archivo comprimido.. pero me seria muy practico si este se descomprime con el nombre de archivo comprimido.
<CriminalMacabre> ese scrpt es la milk
<Itali-chan> si pruebo
<cousteau> JRamirez, te interesará saber que find tiene una opción -exec
<JRamirez> cousteau, ya se. no me funciono muy bien. y tuve que hacer esto asi.
<JRamirez> por que hay que hacer ver que tipo de archivo es. para segun su extension usar X descompresor. unrar. unzip. tar, etc..
<JRamirez> ahora.. bueno puede ser que no se usar el find. intente lo siguiente con el find.
<cousteau> ah, y también las funciones basename y dirname... aunque más o menos harían lo mismo
<JRamirez> find -type f -exec bash -c 'cd "$(dirname "{}")"; ef-extract "$(basename '{}')"' ';'
<JRamirez> donde ef-extract seria mi script que puse en pastebin..
<JRamirez> y la verdad no me funciona.
<CriminalMacabre> como se añadia un ejecutable a la ruta de sistema?
<exio4> ????
<CriminalMacabre> vale, no se si se decia asi en linux
<cousteau> creo que sería sin "" alrededor de {}
<CriminalMacabre> vamos, hacer un ejecutable ejecutable desde cualquier punto
<CriminalMacabre> o vale con copiarlo en bin/bash?
<cousteau> yo metería dirname y basename en el script
<m4v> CriminalMacabre: tenés que poner el dir del ejecutable en el $PATH
<CriminalMacabre> aha
<m4v> CriminalMacabre: o poner el ejecutable en un directorio del $PATH, como /usr/bin
<CriminalMacabre> mejor
<CriminalMacabre> que tener las cosas dispersas...
<CriminalMacabre> es que me ha gustado ese script
<CriminalMacabre> para descomprimir
<cousteau> mejor /usr/local/bin... y en ubuntu me parece que si creas un directorio ~/bin lo pone automáticamente en el path
<m4v> CriminalMacabre: creo que igual si creas un ~/bin se agrega solo al $PATH
<m4v> si, como dijo cousteau
<JRamirez> CriminalMacabre, yo los pongo en .. /usr/local/bin y me va muy bien
<cousteau> de todas formas, me suena que 7z ya hace todo eso
<m4v> CriminalMacabre: que es mejor, no requiere sudo
<JRamirez> cousteau, seguro? mmm
<CriminalMacabre> :D
<cousteau> de seleccionar el tipo de archivo y descomprimir
<JRamirez> cousteau, entonces instalo 7z?
<CriminalMacabre> lo del sudo al principio me mosqueaba
<CriminalMacabre> pero luego es casi mejor
<cousteau> (si tienes el p7zip-full, que personalmente no me gusta)
<Itali-chan> otra vez el brasero me da un error y un log
<JRamirez> p7zip-.full? mm ni se que es.. xD voy a buscar en google. y por que no te gusta?
<Itali-chan> no puedo grabar
<Itali-chan> ....
<cousteau> también lo hace file-roller -h, pero creo que requiere entorno gráfico aunque se ejecute desde línea de comandos
<JRamirez> cousteau, bueno y que otra solucion posible, se podria plantear a mi problema? sea con 7z o el que sea ...
<JRamirez> cousteau, no uso grafico para gestionar esas cosas.
<exio4> D:
<JRamirez> cousteau, moriria loco. come mucho recurso y ... etc etc.. solo scripts y consolita..
<Itali-chan> no hay nadie que pueda dar una manito...?
 * exio4 tiene mucho calor!!
<exio4> en que?
<JRamirez> Itali-chan, la unica manito seria que uses.. K3B.. el mejor.
<JRamirez> xD
<Itali-chan> ya lo probe
<Itali-chan> y no funciona xd
<JRamirez> mmmm
<cousteau> JRamirez, es una pena que no haya nada parecido a `file-roller -h` en modo no gráfico, porque hace justo lo que quieres
<exio4> si haces un script que verifique que archivo es? (comando file)
<exio4> lo podria armar, pero dame 20 mins, ahora tengo fiaca..xD!
<JRamirez> cousteau, no hay forma de caparle la funcion grafica?
<cousteau> podrías editar el código fuente... pero tiene que haber algo parecido
<JRamirez> exio4, pero si el script ya lo tengo?
<exio4> ????
<exio4> como?? :P
<exio4> cual es el script?
<Itali-chan> vale encontre el error xd
<cousteau> me parece que 7z lo hace, pero no sé si como front-end a otros programas o si lo descomprime directamente
<exio4> Itali-chan, cual??
<exio4> cousteau, 7zip no es algo como winrar pero libre? :P
<exio4> que puede descomprimir todo (a eso me refiero)
<cousteau> algo así
<Itali-chan> nada ha vuelto  a fallar a mitad grabacioooooooooooon
<JRamirez> exio4, http://pastebin.com/ydQMA1Uj
<cousteau> la versión de linux no incluye GUI (se puede usar a través de otros como file-roller)
<Itali-chan> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaha ahhhh Itali-chan  peha botes encima del disco de ubuntu enfadado xd
<JRamirez> cousteau, como como? compilandolo a mano? file-roller funciona en consola??? serio?
<Itali-chan> bueno ahora si esta grabando, me da que los discos estos son de poca calidad y fallan
<cousteau> JRamirez, no, pero sería cuestión de encontrar cómo funciona y modificarlo... no creo que sea buena idea; mejor lo que estás haciendo
<JRamirez> cousteau, ahhh me ilusione por un momento. jajja
<exio4> :P pues..
<exio4> que tiene ese script?
<exio4> a lo lejos no le veo nada mal
<exio4> o
<exio4> :P
<exio4> aunque yo lo haria que le pases como parametro los archivos
<exio4> jeje
<exio4> ./script *.rar *.tar.gz
<exio4> :P
<exio4> no se si lo hace asi.. pero :P
<exio4> si haces una funcion que haga eso y la metes en el .bashrc
<exio4> ?
<cousteau> yo haría -> script 1: for nombre in "$@"; do dirname="$(dirname "$nombre")"; basename="$(basename "$nombre")"; cd "$dirname"; case "$basename" in ..... esac; done
<cousteau> script 2: find -name '*.gz' -o -name '*.rar' -exec ./script1 {} +
<cousteau> a lo mejor find admite funciones... voy a ver
<erUSUL> !enter | exio4
<kubot> exio4: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<exio4> jeje, si :P me pase de loco :P pero es que me gusto el tema .. XD! y erUSUL es un bot?
<JRamirez> exio4, asi es.. la idea es hacer que el find. pase el nombre del archivo y se descomprima como tal en el directorio donde este el archivo.. el tema o el problema..  es el siguiente.. Que quiero que descomprima pero con el nombre del archivo como tal.
<erUSUL> cousteau: exio4  unp
<erUSUL> !man unp
<kubot> Failed to parse the manpage for 'unp': Section DESCRIPTION not found.
<cousteau> sip... parece que hace lo que queremos
<exio4> JRamirez, ni idea.. jeje
<exio4> existe algun clon del internet explorer?
<exio4> jeje, quiero probarlo ._.
<exio4> =
 * exio4 se equivoco :P
<jorge_> buenas
<erAbuelo> hasta mañana
<jorge_> no me deja ejecutar ningun archivo .exe..ni con wine ni nada..
<jorge_> me dice q no es seguro..
<jorge_> alguien me ayuda?
<xangua> clic derecho>propiedades>permisos>ejecutar
<jorge_> gracias xangua ! jaja
<jorge_> y alguien sabe como puedo instalar orcad?
<jorge_> ??
<ProXeN> ¿Está en los repositorios?
<jorge_> mm nose
<ProXeN> Pues prueba a poner en terminal sudo apt-get install orcad
<jorge_> a si si lo probe
<jorge_> xd
<jorge_> y nada
<jorge_> y tb en synaptics
<jorge_> y nada
<ProXeN> Pues eso es que no está
<Itali-chan> linux for human beings
<Itali-chan> jjejejeje
<ProXeN> Busca los repositorios por Google
<exio4> human ends
<exio4> :P
<jorge_> okei buscare n google
<exio4> como bajo el chrome para windows desde linux
<Itali-chan> jajaja LOL
<exio4> ??
<Itali-chan> vfirefox para linux es una porqueria
<Itali-chan> va supppeeeer lento
<exio4> vfirefox?
<exio4> que es?
<Itali-chan> *firefox
<Itali-chan> ya sabes lo que es =W=
<ProXeN> depende, Itali
<ProXeN> Consume mucha memoria, eso sí
<Itali-chan> a mi no me corre casi nada :/
<ProXeN> Y si lo corres junto a Gnome o KDE
<Itali-chan> tarda mucho en cargar as paginas
<ProXeN> Se ralentiza bastante
<Itali-chan> si
<Itali-chan> en cambio opera o midori me van mejor
<exio4> yo lo corro en KDE4 en una pc de 400 mhz.....xD!!!!!!!
<JRamirez> erUSUL, de donde saco el UNP
<Itali-chan> ejjeejej xd yo tengo amd turion de 2,1 ghz
<Itali-chan> y no me va nada xd
<exio4> todos tienen mas que yo
<exio4> :(/
<Itali-chan> jajajaja
<exio4> yo tengo una netbook pedorra :P
<mimecar> Itali-chan: si con el ordenador qu tienes firefox te funciona lento
<mimecar> lo que falla no es firefox
<Itali-chan> si
<JRamirez> http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/05/05/unp-un-comando-para-descomprimirlos-a-todos/
<Itali-chan> pues no se, pero los demas programas van bien
<Itali-chan> asi que tiene que ser firefox :(/
<mimecar> va lento en que condiciones
<Itali-chan> cuando cargo una pagina
<Itali-chan> siempre me dice antes, resolver direccion, se tira medio minuto asi, y despues la carga
<Itali-chan> pro cierto tengo 30 megas de velocidad
<mimecar> esa pasa por ejemplo en fedora porque usa ipv6
<Itali-chan> mhhh :/
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<JRamirez> http://sliceoflinux.com/2010/05/05/unp-un-comando-para-descomprimirlos-a-todos/
<Itali-chan> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<JRamirez> DIABLOS... si tendre yo problemas.. mira lo que me sale al querer instalar ese maldito script.. unp.. http://pastebin.com/kFmaeRMD
<JRamirez> mmmm, por que sera que me llegan tantos problemas.
<mimecar> JRamirez: para descomprimir solo necesitas conocer dos o tres comandos
<Itali-chan> si con todas
<Itali-chan> me tire una hora en bajar todo xd
<mimecar> JRamirez: desde cuando un script se instala con apt?
<JRamirez> mimecar, enserio? y como haces tu para que con esos 2 o 3 comandos, te descomprima, creando el nombre del directorio el archivo a descomprimir?
<mimecar> bzip2 => bunzip2 archivo
<JRamirez> mimecar, yo que culpa que asi sea indicado en x web. y que los repos lo tengan.
<mimecar> tar.bz => tar -zxvf archivo
<jorge_> un tar.lz como seria?
<mimecar> esa extensión no me ha salido nunca
<jorge_> ?
<jorge_> no?
<jorge_> jope
<jorge_> mira
<jorge_> ftp://mirrors.fe.up.pt/pub/gnu/ocrad/
<mimecar> jorge_: ahí veo .tar.gz
<mimecar> y tar.bz
<ProXeN> debe haberse equivocado
<molocoize> buenas
<ProXeN> Hola
<mimecar> hay una extensión rara
<mimecar> pero no se que compresor lo ha creado
<jorge_> ocrad-0.21.tar.lz
<mimecar> con que está comprimido
<Itali-chan> vale por lo que descubri, ubuntu no me graba los cd's, si se encuentra el archivo el la carpeta user
<jorge_> alguno de vosotros usa juegos de wind en ubuntu?xd
<exio4> yo ?
<exio4> pero en debian :pç
<exio4> :P
<Itali-chan> xd
<Itali-chan> yo no juegox d
<Itali-chan> bueno si, a uno de ubuntu de tennis
<Itali-chan> donde nunca hice un punto xd
<jorge_> jaja
<exio4> :P yo casi no juego, solo los tengo por si se corta el internet mas de dos dias
<Itali-chan> ajajaj es super dificil
<exio4> jeje
<Itali-chan> se llama free tennis xd
<jorge_> jaja
<Itali-chan> ajajajaa es tan freee
<jorge_> yo ahora esty instalando counter strike..
<jorge_> aver si va bien
<Itali-chan> que no hay quien le gane xd
<exio4> :P
<jorge_> alguno de vosotros programa en lenguaje maquina?
<exio4> ??? asm?
<exio4> :P no
<jorge_> jaja si
<jorge_> okei
<mimecar> jorge_: cada procesador se programa de forma diferente
<jorge_> lose
<jorge_> es una pregunta
<jorge_> por la siguiente razon
<jorge_> estoy estudiando ingenieria informatica, y estamos estudiando el PDP-11
<jorge_> y el programa que usaremos..
<jorge_> dice el profesor: dentro de wind instalais este simulador de mac para iniciar el pdp-11 simulator..
<jorge_> y el lio es
<jorge_> yo? lo tendre que hacer desde wine luego mac....
<jorge_> puf un lio
<Itali-chan> no hay manera de anaaaaaaaar xd
<Itali-chan> *ganaaaaar
<exio4> yo usaba virtualbox en qemu sobre colinux :P
<mimecar> jorge_: tendrás que usar lo que soporte el simulador
<jorge_> vaya lio
<jorge_> ahora probare de instalarlo via wine
<exio4> jeje
<JRamirez> mimecar-away, una pregunta has tratado de unar unp. para descomprimir los files en X directorio?
<JRamirez> cousteau, unp ...
<cousteau> JRamirez, no lo he probado, pero mira el manual
<JRamirez> cousteau, pinche manual no dice nada. xD
<JRamirez> voy a ver si modifico el script. esta en perl.
<JRamirez> xD
<exio4> :P
<cousteau> JRamirez, pues haz una prueba
<cousteau> JRamirez, y qué si está en perl? lo puedes usar directamente
<exio4> como era para redireccionar los errores a un archivo?
<exio4> blabla 2>archivo? o era con el 1
<exio4> :P
<JRamirez> cousteau, si.. pero nada consigo. por que decomprimir como tal ya lo hacia con el script mio.
<JRamirez> y eso que podia usar las diferentes opciones de cada tipo de archivo al descomprimir. esto que pasa mimecar-away  no sirve de mucho. por que limita todo.
<cousteau> exio4, errores con el 2>, salida normal con 1> o con >, y ambos con &> (o con >archivo 2>&1)
<JRamirez> cousteau, finalmente lo que hablabamos era hacer algo asi como dice dannyLopez.. crear el directorio y descaargar el contenido en el.
<exio4> cousteau, muchas gracias =)
<exio4> demasiados errores..xD!
<omikron4> Jorge_,  http://www.jbox.dk/sanos/pdp11.htm
<cousteau> ah, vale... claro, necesitarías algo así como   mkdir "$nombre.d"; cd "$nombre.d"; descomprimir ../"$nombre"; cd ..
<cousteau> por cierto, creo que ya sé por qué no funciona el script... después de `cd directorio` haces `cd -` o algo para volver?
<cousteau> podría ser un fallo; es fácil de solucionar
 * exio4 reiniciara
<JRamirez> ping
<seyacat> hola ubuntues
<seyacat> me pasa algo raro con youtube, veo los videos con una mascara rozada encima
<seyacat> no pasa en vimeo
<liljoker09> Buenas alguien save como cambiar el login de ubuntu 10.10
<seyacat> mmm es problema de firefox, no pasa en chrome
<seyacat> liljoker09, ese texto que sale al cimienzo o cula?
<seyacat> *cual?
<charrua> la contraseña
<liljoker09> seyacat, no te entiendo
<seyacat> a cual logo te refieres, liljoker09
<mimecar> liljoker09: si el login es GDM, no hay ningún programa que te permita modificarlo
<mimecar> lo tendrás que hacer a mano
<liljoker09> mimecar, a eso me refiero cambiar el GDM o login de ubuntu 10.10
<Katarcis> alguien sabe asignar un dns a ubuntu server?
<mimecar> tienes que hacer las modificaciones a mano (tocando los archivos del sistema)
<liljoker09> hoo ps encontre un script ke lo hace pero no me funsiona jejeje
<liljoker09> y no conosco tanto el sistema para como meterme a hacer modificaciones
<mimecar> cuidado con los scripts que hacen cosas
<seyacat> liljoker09, busca sobre el plymouth, asi se llama ese inicializador grafico del logo
<mimecar> seyacat: el login gráfico es GDM
<mimecar> no tiene relación con plymouth
<seyacat> me refiero al del logo
<liljoker09> a ver ahorita les muestro lo ke kiero lograr hacer
<seyacat> oooommmmm
<seyacat> oooommmm
<liljoker09> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter?page=2 me gustaron algunos GDM ke ahi aki transparentes kisiera ponerle uno a mi ubuntu pero no logro nada he revisado muchos tutos
<mimecar> liljoker09: no puedes poner ningún tema de esos
<mimecar> solo funcionan en versiones antiguas de GDM
<liljoker09> mimecar, ok entonces no se podra hacer nada
<liljoker09> mimecar, mira me podrias decir si este scrypter es malo http://planetared.com/2010/11/modifica-el-gdm-de-ubuntu-10-10/
<mimecar> la única forma de modificar el tema es "a mano"
<liljoker09> mimecar, si ya me lo digistes pero no se como hacerlo a mano
<mimecar> no se lo que hace ese script
<liljoker09> mimecar, bueno creo que lo dejare asi el gdm ya no seguire haciendo nada
<liljoker09> ahora cuando al scrypter me dejastes con una duda muy grande jejeje
<liljoker09> mimecar, mira esto es lo que dice el mentado scrypt http://paste.ubuntu.com/575203/
<JRamirez> mimecar, de casualidad sabes donde diablos instala el unp? no lo veo para modificarlo o hacerle algo.
<JRamirez> mimecar, por que finalmente lo que queria no funciona. que era crear el directorio segun el nombre del file.
<JRamirez> :X
<mimecar> estará en /usr/share/bin /usr/local...
<mimecar> liljoker09: si te apetece probarlo...
<liljoker09> cual
<mimecar> pero ten un live cd a mano
<liljoker09> no no kiero hacerlo
<liljoker09> prefiero dejarlo asi no kiero dañar el login
<liljoker09> mimecar, esto sirve solo para cambiar el grup sierto plymouth
<mint> hola a todos
<mint> se puede usar compiz en lxde?
<mimecar> liljoker09: ese script es para GDM, no para grub
<mimecar> mint: si lo consigues poner como gestor de ventanas, en principio si
<mint> ok, es que en ubuntu con lxde no me dejaba, pero en mint lxde si me deja
<mint> que raro
<mimecar> usa compiz como gestor de ventanas
<mint> mimecar lo hice y funciona :) pero en mint
<mint> pq en ubuntu no funca
<mimecar> no he usado esa distribución
<mint> mimecar que usas?
<mimecar> fedora y ubuntu lo tengo virtualizado
<mint> ok
<mint> y como es fedora
<mint> ?
<mimecar> es otra distribución
<mint>  mimecar es estable? tiene los mismos paquetes o hay que compilar mucho?
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<mint> ok
<mimecar> mejor hablar en el otro canal
<liljoker09> mimecar, gracias amigo yo te dejo voy a modificar mejor el arranque para ke se vea mas bonito jejeje
<mimecar> tienes un live cd a mano?
<liljoker09> si lo tengo en cd y usb
<liljoker09> tu trankis ke para esto me facina ubuntu meterme en lios y despues comerme las uñas jejeje
<liljoker09> mimecar, nos vemos adios....
<mimecar> ok
<Itali-chan> o.o
<exio4> que pasa?
<exio4> :P
<pin555> <piratux> se cambian cuando cambias de tema esos iconos busca en carpeta .themes de tu carpeta personal
<Itali-chan> ehmm nada nada ejeje, solo que parece que mi isp
<Itali-chan> desde hace dos semanas hace que no descargue de ningun servidor a mas de 70 kbps :/
<pin555> ./themes
<exio4> alguien aca se compilo apt para gentoo?
<exio4> :P
<Reisilver> se puede compilar el apt en gentoo?¿¿??¿??
<exio4> lo estoy intentado
<exio4> pero apt no pude, tuve que usar el deb
<exio4> xD!
<mimecar> exio4: mezclar programas de diferentes distribuciones te dará problemas
<exio4> pero dpkg, gnupg y zlib van bien
<exio4> mimecar, es mi particion de pruebas
<pin555> <Itali-chan>  usa proxys
<exio4> chroot ...
<Reisilver> yeah
<mimecar> luego no te servirá para poner programas
<Reisilver> las pruebas son importantes, para experimentar
<Reisilver> se aprende más cuando la riegas, jejejjejeje ten cuidado con tu data de valor XD
<exio4> como era el comando para buscar paquetes, viendo los archivos que da?
<mimecar> apt-cache search
<exio4> Reisilver, el unico archivo importante que tengo esta en 4 pendrives/discos y 2 onlines
<exio4> pero ese no es por nombre?
<exio4> :?
<pin555> Si puedes haz las pruebas en una maquina virtual asi no jodes nada
<mimecar> mira las opciones del programa
<exio4> ok :P
<exio4> pin555, con una netbook no se puede virtualizar
<Reisilver> bueno hablando de experimentos estoy que le doy un ojo al debian mint linux
<exio4> aunque virtualizaba con una amd duron de 900 mhz y 320 ram .. :P
<exio4> pero eso es probar
<Reisilver> aún se deben pulir algunas cosas
<exio4> no experimentar ¬¬
<Reisilver> probar y arreglar con lo poco que sé
<Reisilver> apañarmelas
<pin555> He he si por eso dije si puedes
<exio4> :P
<exio4> no leo todo.. jeje
<pin555> Estoy usando mint <Reisilver
<Reisilver> hola pin555, el debian linux mint?¿
<Reisilver> o el basado en ubuntu ah no recuerdo tiene nombre de mujer
<pin555> no ubuntu otro que no lee completo >Yo
<pin555> julia
<pin555> El livecd te jala los codecs privativos
<Reisilver> yo estoy probando el basado en debian
<mimecar> recordar que este canal es para soporte de ubuntu
<mimecar> para hablar usar el canal de offtopic
<exio4> :(
<Reisilver> es funcional pero da pega con algunos paquetes, seguire checandolo para que tal es la distro, no me quejo es funcional y estable pero algunas gui para gestionar paquetes no trabajan al 100%, bueno entendido mime
<Itali-chan> una pregunta, hay alguna formula para agrandar mi particion de ubuntu, sin cargarme todo windows xd?
<exio4> gparted livecd?
<Itali-chan> gparted
<Itali-chan> mhhhh entiendo, pero que lo tengo que bajar o esta en el live cd de ubuntu?
<fosco_> si
<Itali-chan> esta en el live cd de uubuntu?o.o
<iqpi> Itali-chan: gparted está en el livecd de ubuntu
<ber> hola sigo esta guia para instalar mi radeon hd4200 pero me quedo sin entorno grafico https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  que puedo hacer ?? ubuntu 10.10
<iqpi> te recomiendo que primero desfragmentes la partición de windows
<dabor> ber la instalacion te dió algun error?
<ber> no solo que cuando reinicio entra en consola
<ber> de ahi entro en modo seguro con graficos y le doy usar una configuracion generica y recupero en modo grafic
<dany> nick dany
<Eric____> hola  amigos
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-04
<Eric____> queria  saber  si   este  comando   esta  bien   especificado ?
<Eric____> useradd -d /home/ftp/jasl -s /sbin/nologin \ > jasl
<Carlitos__> hola  amigos
<Carlitos__> queria  saber  si   este  comando   eta  bien ?   useradd -d /home/ftp/jasl -s /sbin/nologin \ > jasl    ?
<dabor> Carlitos__, mejor tendrias que usar adduser
<dabor> Carlitos__, man adduser
<Carlitos__> dabor
<luna1988> hola una pregunta
<luna1988> alguien me podria decir un canal de programadares en  java
<luna1988> ?
<ElWuilMeR> luna1988: /join ##java ??
<luna1988>  /join ##java ??
<ElWuilMeR> sin el espacio al principio y sin los ??
<ElWuilMeR> :D
<luna1988> Elwuilmer
<ElWuilMeR> luna1988: si dime...
<luna1988> no sabes pork me dice k el canal es solo para
<luna1988> invitados
<luna1988> ?
<ElWuilMeR> Hhuum no tengo idea, prueba asi: /join #java
<luna1988> estoi conectado en freenode
<ElWuilMeR> luna1988: usas xchat.?
<luna1988> aja
<ElWuilMeR> tienes tu nick luna1988 registrado.?
<luna1988> no
<ElWuilMeR> prueba al registrarte haber si puedes entrar
<luna1988> ok
<Triviox> Buenos días/tardes en el canal, tengo una duda sobre el uso de routers wifi en Ubuntu.. mañana cambiaré de proveedor de internet y me traerán uno de estos (Zte o thompson) y quería saber si se precisa una configuración especial previa para su uso.. (aclaro que lo usaré directamente mediante el puerto RJ45, de momento no usaré la parte "wifi" del mismo)
<Triviox> Desde ya, gracias!
<Triviox> Ah, uso Ubuntu 10.10 amd 64
<ElWuilMeR> Triviox: Yo tengo un router D-Link y pues no lo he cambiado nada jejej incluso esta libre ^^
<ElWuilMeR> Lo uso con RJ45 y el Wifi :D
<ElWuilMeR> Y funciona bien ^^
<ElWuilMeR> Lo unico que realize fue cambiarle el nombre de defaut :D
<Triviox> Si? Lo reconoce sin problema ElWuilMeR? Ahora estoy usando un modem 3g alcatel que con el 10.04 no podía usarlo sin bajar unos paquetes antes (lo veía como pendrive sino)
<Triviox> esperemos que con la marca que me toque también sea facilmente configurable :), máxime porque quien me lo instalará probablemente jamás uso ubuntu :/.. no está muy difunido todavía en uruguay..
<ElWuilMeR> Triviox: Si, sin problemas :D D-Link. Model: DIR-601
<ber>  hola ... como puedo configurar la targeta radeon hd 4200 ya que al instalar los drivers privativos me quedo sin entorno grafico  ubuntu 10.10  sigo esta guia pero aun asi me quedo sin grafico https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Triviox> Gracias :)
<Minix> Hola a todos
<ber>  hola ... como puedo configurar la targeta radeon hd 4200 ya que al instalar los drivers privativos me quedo sin entorno grafico ubuntu 10.10 me falto sigo esta guia pero aun asi me quedo sin grafico https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<ElWuilMeR> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/126675 y esta.?
<ElWuilMeR> ber: *
<ber> dime
<ber> eso lo intente la primera vez y fue lo mismo
<ber> lo hago de nuevo?
<ber> oo perdon .. me equiboque de sala... aqui no es soporte
<ber> a no si es :D
<Katarcis> jaj
<ber> es que luego son muy estrictos y no kiero regarla :D
<VADER> hola
<Malckosme> saludos ubunteros
<ber> nadie pues?
<Reisilver> hola
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<ber> algun erudito en la materia de drivers de video?
<ber> ati
<Malckosme> pues no
<ber> eso veo :D
<Carlitos__> hola  a todos
<Carlitos__> habia  creado un  usuario
<Carlitos__> y   bueno   era  para  el   ftp
<Carlitos__> pero he  visto  que  este  usuario tiene  acceso  a  todas las  carpetas  etc
<Carlitos__> alguna  forma  de  restringirlo ?
<juanantonio3> Buenas a todos
<Sapote> hola gente
<charrua> parece que aqui no hay nadie
<arp-> ?
<Reisilver> Charrua saludos
<charrua> hola amigo
<charrua> como te va ese hardy
<Reisilver> ah en este momento estoy en la otra PC
<Reisilver> la poderosa
<Reisilver> actualizo mi sabayon al kernel 2.6.37
<charrua> ya esta el 38 creo
<Reisilver> charrua estoy en el offtopic
<klasko> hola?
<klasko> alguien me puede ayudar?
<arp-> ¿
<klasko> cuando inicio ubuntu, busca la particion para bootear pero no la encuentra
<klasko> y me deja en una terminal initramfs o algo asi
<arp-> dice kernel panic?
<klasko> no
<Sapote> presionando e al iniciar, podra cambiar la particion de boteo. Seguramente tiene windows en esa maquina
<klasko> si
<Sapote> no encuentra el kernel
<klasko> cuando trato de acceder a la particion desde un live CD
<klasko> puedo montar la de windows, pero la de ubuntu me dice que hay un trabajo pendiente
<klasko> y no puedo montarla
<Sapote> trabajo pendiente?
<arp-> um
<Sapote> raro
<arp-> pone: mount
<arp-> y revisa si ya no esta montada
<elfisico> una pregunta
<elfisico> donde se gurda el contendido de el comando env
<Administrador_> soy klasko, decia que no puedo acceder a la particion
<elfisico> hola
<klasko> no puedo acceder a la particion de ubuntu desde el live cd porque hay un trabajo pendiente
<elfisico> por favor me pueden responder mi pregunta
<klasko> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Sapote> klasko: explique su problema lo mas detalladamente posible y seguro alguien lo ayudara
<klasko> Al iniciar, me aparece una terminal buscando la particion principal para bootear, pero no la encuentra. Se queda en una terminal initramfs. Cuando intento acceder a la particion desde un live CD, me dice que hay un trabajo pendiente
<Sapote> klasko: es lo que dijo ha
<Sapote> anteriormente
<Sapote> la particion es ext4?
<klasko> si
<Sapote> es una particion journalist, de ahi el trabajo pendiente
<Sapote> seguramente es una copia o algo asi
<Sapote> usted tiene windows en esa maquina?
<klasko> si, tengo windows xp
<Sapote> ejecuto el asistente de disco de windows
<Sapote> ?
<klasko> asistente de disco? no, no creo que conocerlo
<Sapote> reviso el disco, corrio alguna aplicacion para desfragmentar o algo asi?
<klasko> no
<klasko> comenzo a pasarme cuando
<Sapote> hizo una actualizacion?
<klasko> estaba navegando en ubuntu, y se colgo
<Sapote> ponga el livecd y reinicie con el livecd
<klasko> reinicie, y comenzo a montar porque decia que hubo un problema
<Sapote> tiene wifi?
<klasko> y reinicie accidentalmente, a partir de ese momento, tengo ese problema
<klasko> si
<Sapote> que equipo es?
<klasko> generico
<klasko> es un equipo de escritorio
<Sapote> usualmente linux no se cuelga, me he comprado un pc nuevo y encontre que el wifi me lo cuelga, asi que lo desactive, que ni  cargue los modulos
<Sapote> usted deberia reiniciar con el livecd y ejecutar una serie de comandos
<klasko> donde los ejecuto?
<Sapote> primero para saber que particion es la del sistema
<klasko> el live cd es una llave USB
<Sapote> en una terminal
<Sapote> si da lo mismo
<klasko> es /media/sda2
<Sapote> la idea es que levante linux
<klasko> que comandos debo ejecutar'
<Sapote> sudo su
<Sapote> luego fdisk -l
<Sapote> eso le mostrara informacion, debera anotar la correspondiente al sistema raiz
<Sapote> por ej /dev/sda3  ext4 300GB
<klasko> el sistema raiz creo que lo se
<klasko> es media/sda2
<Sapote> luego volver a reiniciar la maquina y apretar e cuando aparezca grub
<Sapote> de tal forma podra editar la entrada correspondiente y cambiar root=/dev/sda2
<klasko> que parte de la entrada debo cambiar?
<Sapote> luego ESC y b para botear de desde esa particion
<Sapote> al inciar grub
<Sapote> fijese que aparece root=
<klasko> ok, gracias
<klasko> intentare hacerlo, si no me resulta me conectare de nuevo, si lo hace tambien
<klasko> hasta luego
<wolf23> buenas noches
<wolf23> nesecito una ayudita
<BosInt> k necesitas wolf3
<wolf23> BosInt,  sabes sobre vbox?
<BosInt> t refieres a virtual box
<BosInt> ?
<BosInt> conosco un poco pero alo mejor t puedo ayudar
<BosInt> ?
<wolf23> asi es
<wolf23> como yo tengo instalado el ubuntu y el windows xp, tu sabes cuando yo hago boot primero ubuntu y al final windows xp osea escojes uno de los dos
<wolf23> entonces quiero saber como arrancar windows xp con el vbox en ubuntu
<BosInt> kieres arrancar dos s.o en una virtual box
<BosInt> ?
<wolf23> no
<wolf23> quiero arrancar nada mas windows xp el que tengo instalado en mi pc
<BosInt> aver deja entiendo
<BosInt> entonces tu kieres instalar winxp en virtual box
<BosInt> pero en tu s.o de ubuntu
<wolf23> no
<wolf23> aver
<wolf23> tu sabes yo primero instale en mi pc windows xp, despues instale el ubuntu, y asi queda primero ubuntu en arranque y para arranquar windows xp debo seleciionar windows xp para que arranque
<BosInt> aja
<wolf23> bueno ahora como estoy en ubuntu quiero arranquar el windows xp el que tengo instalado por vmware workstation,pq yo me acuerdo lo la hecho pero se me olvido
<leox0> hola
<leox0> alguien sabe como puede hacer un  pendrive booteable de windows7 desde ubuntu
<antonio_> wenas alguien me ayuda con el sonido de mi netbook asus eee pc 900ax?
<antonio_> e instalado todas las actualizaciones y aun no le funciona el sonido
<NeKRoiDe> b u e na s
<tony>  Hi: I am on ubuntu 10.04.  Started blender 2.5a and: ./blender: error while loading shared libraries: libpython3.1.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tony>  apt-file search libpython3.1.so.1.0:  libpython3.1: /usr/lib/libpython3.1.so.1.0, python3.1-dbg: /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libpython3.1.so.1.0, python3.1-dbg: /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/libpython3.1.so.1.0-gdb.py. I can do?
<erUSUL> tony: en español aqui por favor ;)
<tony> gracias
<erUSUL> instala los paquetes que menciona apt-file?
<tony> estan instalados
<tony> creo, no?
<erUSUL> tony: como instalaste blender?
<erUSUL> tony: yo no puedo saberlo; es tu sistema no el mio
<tony> bueno, la version 2.49b está en el repositorio de ubuntu. La instalé normalmente y funciona
<erUSUL> tony: sudo apt-get install libpython3.1
<tony> Esta es la 3.5
<tony> 2.5
<tony> que solamente hay que descomprimir
<erUSUL> tony: sudo apt-get install libpython3.1 python3.1
<tony> vale, voy
<tony> perfecto, ahora funciona
<tony> Gracias erUSUL
 * xoan buenas
<madrid> alguien sabe xq tengo audio en chrome y no en mozilla?
<madrid> me quiero desacer de chrome pero no "puedo"
<madrid> hola?
<madrid> alguien sabe xq  no tengo audio en internet excepto en chrome?
<madrid> alguien sabe xq no tengo audio en  mozilla y demás y si en chrome?
<madrid> alguien sabe xq tengo audio en chrome y no en firefox?
<raul> <madrid>¿que problemas parecidos encontraste en google?
<madrid> he buscado
<raul> no lo niego
<madrid> pero se habla de alsa de flash
<madrid> lo tengo todo
<raul> alsa no lo se, pero si es flash...
<raul> comprueba que está instalado a traves de synaptic
<madrid> ok voy
<madrid> esta instalado
<raul> siendo ubuntu esta instalado la version no libre?
<madrid> lo q me extraña es q me oblige a usar chrome y el resto de navegadores no tenga audio
<madrid> la nonfreeç
<madrid> nonfree
<raul> hay algun flash sólo dedicado a crome en la lista de suynaptic?
<madrid> no
<raul> si desinstalas crome no se arregla el problema?
<madrid> no lo se aunque lo cierto es q no me aparace en el centro de software ubuntu , el cchrome tipico , q es q tengo el chromiun si pero no lo tengo install
<madrid> es decir no me aparece para desinstalarlo , me aparece el chromiun y no esta installado
<raul> mira dese synaptic yo tengo debian y no conzco el centro ese...
<madrid> ok
<madrid> puedo probar desde la terminal
<raul> o tambien: sudo aptitude search crome
<madrid> ok
<madrid> 1 seg
<raul> chome o como se diga
<madrid> pero crees q es posible q desintalando el chrome recupere sonido en el resto de  exploradores?
<raul> pues n lo se pero siempre si sigues con el problema reinstalas crome...
<raul> que et dice?
<madrid> 1 seg
<madrid> desintalado y sin audio en firefoz
<raul> hummmm
<raul> si paras el sonido y lo reinicias...
<madrid> como paro el sonido?
<raul> bueno lo más sencillo reiniciar el ordenador...
<raul> te espero 10 minutos si quieres...
<madrid> ok.. aunq pocas esperanzas tengo ,  3min
<madrid> raul , sigo sin audio
<raul> bien mira esto, ya te digo que yoktengo debian pero...  [4:freenode/#debian-es(+cflnt)]
<raul> 13:19 < raul> pues n lo se pero siempre si sigues con el problema reinstalas crome...
<raul> 13:19 < raul> que et dice?
<raul> 13:20 < madrid> 1 seg
<raul> 13:20 -!- sodaclan [~sodaclan@186.88.115.95] has joined #Ubuntu-es
<raul> 13:20 -!- sodaclan [~sodaclan@186.88.115.95] has left #Ubuntu-es []
<raul> 13:21 -!- m4v [~znc@unaffiliated/m4v] has quit [Ping timeout: 240 seconds]
<raul> 13:21 < madrid> desintalado y sin audio en firefoz
<raul> 13:21 < raul> hummmm
<raul> 13:21 -!- Lancro [~Lancro@31.Red-81-34-54.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net] has joined #Ubuntu-es
<raul> 13:22 < raul> si paras el sonido y lo reinicias...
<raul> 13:22 < madrid> como paro el sonido?
<raul> 13:23 < raul> bueno lo más sencillo reiniciar el ordenador...
<raul> 13:23 < raul> te espero 10 minutos si quieres...
<raul> 13:23 < madrid> ok.. aunq pocas esperanzas tengo ,  3min
<raul> 13:23 -!- madrid [~javier@169.Red-88-27-55.staticIP.rima-tde.net] has quit [Quit: Ex-Chat]
<raul> 13:24 -!- aguitel [~aguitel@190.244.146.95] has joined #Ubuntu-es
<raul> 13:25 -!- madrid [~javier@169.Red-88-27-55.staticIP.rima-tde.net] has joined #Ubuntu-es
<raul> 13:26 < madrid> raul , sigo sin audio
<raul> 13:27 -!- m4v [~znc@unaffiliated/m4v] has joined #Ubuntu-es
<raul>  [13:27] [raul(+i)] [2:freenode/#ubuntu-es(+Ccnt)] [Act: 1]
<raul> [#ubuntu-es] bien mira esto, ya te digo que yoktengo debian pero...
<raul> PERDON A TODOS
<raul> http://planetared.com/2011/02/configura-el-sonido-en-ubuntu/
<raul> al final del articulo <madrid>
<raul> Menuda cagada perdón a todos.
<madrid> vale , ahora me pide install de nuevo chrome q no entiendo xq no me sirve otro naevegador
<madrid> Falló al ejecutar el proceso hijo «/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome» (No existe el fichero o el directorio)
<madrid> esto dice
<madrid> copio y listo
<raul> primero, viste el link q te envié, y
<madrid> si lo meti en mozilla
<raul> segundo desde donde instalaste el chrome?
<raul> no te ayuda el link?
<madrid> estoy en ello
<madrid> el chrome me aparecia en synaptic
<madrid> el link no me ayuda
<madrid> voy a probar con una version actualizada de ubuntu , actualmente uso el 10.04  a ver si se soluciona con la 10.10 , c cosa q d dudo
<raul> en gnome-volume-control pestaña aplicaciones no esta silenciado firefox?
<raul> si te sale en sinaptic instala desde synaptic...
<madrid> no me sale nada silenciado , no se donde se puede especificar firefox en concreto
<raul> segun el link en esa pestaña.. ya tedigo q yo no tengo ubuntu.
<raul> no creo q sea necesario actualizar,
<madrid> tambien lo creo yo
<madrid> ese link es del sonido en general
<raul> seguro que se te soluciona, pero se acabaria la recompensa de hacerlo tu mismo.
<raul> y seriamos un pelin guindoseros
<madrid> jaja
<madrid> tengo el windows para el ipod y nada mas
<madrid> y no me gusta
<madrid> y me funciona con chrome pero no me gusta
<madrid> asi q ya vere
<madrid> gracias x la buena intencion
<raul> sigue en ello eh?
<madrid> si
<raul> ya lo siento..
<Tarrasquero> buenos dias/tardes
<Itali-chan> Hola necesito ayuda, hace poco estuve aumentando la particion de ubuntu, quitando espacio a windows, pero cuando entro en el equipo me sigue apareciendo como si tuviera la misma memoria, en cambio en windows tengo menos como es normal
<Itali-chan> :/
<de> Hola
<Itali-chan> nadie puede ayudarme?./
<erUSUL> Itali-chan: despues de hacer mas pequeña la particion de windows tienes que hacer mas grande la de linux, si es posible
<Itali-chan> si fue lo que hice mira por ejemplo :
<erUSUL> !screenshot
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema subí la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pegá el link en el canal.
<Itali-chan> si gracias
<erUSUL> pon un screen del gparted
<Itali-chan> ok :)
<Itali-chan> http://imagebin.org/141135
<Itali-chan> aqui teneís :)
<Itali-chan> cuando entro en equipi, me siguen apareciendo solo 12 gigas libres y no 19
<Itali-chan> *equipo
 * alexneb se pira a leon .. que mola mogollon... os traere algo :P
<Itali-chan> mhhh..
 * Itali-chan rezando para que alguien se interese por su problema..
<Itali-chan> ayuda...que algun buen samaritano se apiade de mi...:3
<de> Itali chan q te pasa
<antonio_> hola
<de> Acabo de entrar
<Itali-chan> si te explico de
<antonio_> alguien me puede decir donde descargo los drivers de mi grafica?
<Itali-chan> Hola necesito ayuda, hace poco estuve aumentando la particion de ubuntu, quitando espacio a windows, pero cuando entro en el equipo me sigue apareciendo como si tuviera la misma memoria, en cambio en windows tengo menos como es normal
<antonio_> lo mejor es acer como yo adios a windows xD
<Itali-chan> esto es lo que me pasa, en el gparted me muestra las particiones de esta manera: http://imagebin.org/141135
<Itali-chan> ya pero tengo 390 gigas de peliculas y datos tambien importantes, hasta que no me compre un hdd extraible, no puedo
<Itali-chan> en el gparted me muestra 19 gigas libres, pero en hombre, solo me parecen 12..
<antonio_> puedes pasar datos al ubuntu
<Itali-chan> ya claro. poder puedo, pero necesito agrandar la memoria asignada a ubuntu
<Itali-chan> :/
<antonio_> a ok
<Itali-chan> lo intente y me aparece igual, no me sube
<antonio_> yo ese problema no lo tube porke tengo otro pc
<Itali-chan> si
<antonio_> aver si es k no guardas bien la particion
<antonio_> o azlo paso a paso
<Itali-chan> es que no se, yo lo que hice al principio fue instalar ubuntu, junto a windows
<antonio_> kitale espacio a windows
<Itali-chan> y asignarle 25 gigas a ubuntu
<de> Q formato tiene la partición
<Itali-chan> ntfs
<antonio_> despues de k te lo cambie redimenciona la de ubuntu asta k pille todo el espacio vacio
<Itali-chan> ahora intente darle mas memoria, y como puedes ver en el link de la imagen que te deje, alli me pone 19 gigas libres
<Itali-chan> pero en realidad cuando me voy a home, aparece 12 como siempre...
<antonio_> espera tu como instalaste ubuntu?
<Itali-chan> desde una iso ejecutandola con daemon tools
<Itali-chan> despues le di a instalar junto con windows, para que cuando inicie el pc, tenga la opcion de escoger
<antonio_> pues eso da problemas
<Itali-chan> mhhh :/
<antonio_> porke en realidad no coje ninguna particion
<Itali-chan> mhhh
<antonio_> el ubuntu esta instalado dentro de windows en 1 unidad virtual
<Itali-chan> mhhhh
<Itali-chan> y no hay manera de darle mas espacio a ubuntu
<Itali-chan> sin hacer volar todo windows xd?
<antonio_> ps lo unico k puedes acer es reinstalar el ubuntu
<Itali-chan> es que mhhhhhh :/
<Itali-chan> dios!
<antonio_> pero desde 1 cd booteable
<Itali-chan> con lo que me costó configurarlo..
<Itali-chan> si , pero entonces donde lo guardo en que particion mira
<antonio_> es k una vez k usas wubi para instalarlo no puedes cambiarlo
<de> Instalación desde partición nueva creando cd desde la iso
<Itali-chan> http://imagebin.org/141135
<antonio_> cuando lo instalas desde windows el tamaño k eliges ese es el k se le keda
<Itali-chan> mhhhhhh!
<Itali-chan> y que hago entonces
<Itali-chan> como puedo quitar
<Itali-chan> este espacio que me esta comiendo?
<Itali-chan> y volver a instalarlo desde una particion , digamos
<antonio_> debes instalar ubuntu desde 1 cd y instalarlo en la particion k creaste
<antonio_> desde windows puedes desinstalarlo como si fuera 1 programa mas
<antonio_> y se borra el arranque
<antonio_> como si no lo ubieras instalado
<Itali-chan> si
<Itali-chan> pero segun la imagen que te di
<Itali-chan> si la viste, supongo que seria dev/sda  3 no? y en ese caso, seguiria teniendo el arranque
<Itali-chan> normal? con los dos sistemas?
<Carlitos__> hola  a todos
<Carlitos__> habia  creado un  usuario
<Carlitos__> y   bueno   era  para  el   ftp
<Carlitos__> pero he  visto  que  este  usuario tiene  acceso  a  todas las  carpetas  etc
<Carlitos__> a todo  el  sistema
<Carlitos__> alguna forma  de  restringirlo ?
<antonio_> no te entiendo Itali-chan
<Itali-chan> te explico
<de> Permisos quitasol donde no quieras
<Itali-chan> cuando  instale ubuntu en la particion, podre seguir escogiendo al principio, en el arranque
<antonio_> me as pasado marcada la sda3
<Itali-chan> uno de los dos sistemas?
<antonio_> si claro
<antonio_> pero saldran mas opciones
<Itali-chan> si, entiendo
<antonio_> estilo a windows cuando se apaga mal
<Itali-chan> voy a intentarlo y que dios se apiade de mi
<Itali-chan> si
<Itali-chan> espero no borrarlo todo :/
<antonio_> saldra el arranque normal de ubuntu, a prueva de errores, y de ultimo windows
<Itali-chan> si
<charrua> en ususarios y grupos pudes restringir los permisos
<Itali-chan> si
<antonio_> lo grabas en 1 cd
<chiche> hola necesito cambiar de nombre el archivo xorg.conf.backup que esta en la carpeta /etc/X11 pero no me deja porque esta restringido
<antonio_> usa (sudo su) en un terminal
<charrua> entra como superusuario
<Itali-chan> ya lo tengo en un cd
<antonio_> te dejara acer lo k kieras xD
<charrua> gksu nautilus
<Itali-chan> sudo su
<Itali-chan> ?
<Itali-chan> xd
<Crashbit> antonio_: nunca hay que usar sudo su
<antonio_> pues lo instalas eligiendo la particion k icistes
<chiche> como?
<charrua> alt f2
<charrua> gksu nautilus
<madrid> buenas , no tengo sonido en firefox he buscado y probado y nada
<Itali-chan> voy a probar
<Itali-chan> que dios me ayuda!
<Itali-chan> *ayude
<antonio_> jaja
<Itali-chan> si borro todo, se acabo mi vida xd
<antonio_> cambiale el formato
<antonio_> asi sabras seguro cual es
<Itali-chan> el formato?
<antonio_> cambia los 30gb a fat32 por ejemplo
<antonio_> para k lo distingas mejor
<Itali-chan> vediamo come si fa
<Itali-chan> veamos como se hace xd
<antonio_> xD
<antonio_> yo ace muxo tiempo k no uso el qparted xD
<Itali-chan> aaajjaajajaa xd yo es que solo utilizo ubuntu hace 4 dias y
<Itali-chan> le tengo bastante miedo a cargarmelo todo xd
<antonio_> yo mande a la mierda al windows xD
<antonio_> con 1 programa k se llama wine no se le exa de menos
<Itali-chan> AJAJAJA
<Itali-chan> bene, adesso vengo
<madrid> hola, alguien puede echarme 1 cable? no me funciona el sonido en firefoxz?
<Itali-chan> *ahora vengo
<Itali-chan> y os dire si he muerto ene l intento o no xd
<antonio_> madrid: abre el firefox
<madrid> ok
<madrid> hecho
<charrua> madrid tines flash playerr instalado
<madrid> lo tengo
<antonio_> madrid: vete arriba al control de volumen
<madrid> intalado
<madrid> arriba en el panel del desktop?
<antonio_> madrid: click izq y preferencias de sonido
<madrid> no tengo ese icono , no se xq
<antonio_> yes
<antonio_> mmm xD
<madrid> se fue 1 dia y no consegui q volviera
<charrua> es parte del area de notificacion
<madrid> pero si lo tengo en sistema preferencias audio
<antonio_> añade esto al panel
<antonio_> Miniaplicación de indicadores 0.4.6
<madrid> lo se lo se pero no me aparece en añadir al panel
<antonio_> añade esto buscalo Miniaplicación de indicadores 0.4.6
<antonio_> te añade el indicador de volumen, bateria y correo
<madrid> sorry y eso lo busco en añadir al panel o donde¿
<antonio_> madrid: si añadir al panel
<madrid> gracias lo tengo
<madrid> x favor , q mas
<antonio_> pues desde el icono de volumen a preferencias de sonido
<madrid> ya..
<madrid> si eso ya lo tenia desde sistema preferencias audio
<madrid>  pero dime q mas
<antonio_> en la pestaña de aplicaciones si tienes el firefox abierto tiene k aparecerte hay
<madrid> no aparece , cosa rara xq el totem si lo hace cuando lo abro
<antonio_> abre algun video aber
<madrid> ok
<antonio_> a mi me aparece nada mas abrirlo lo estoy mirando ahora mismo
<antonio_> si verdad se tiene k estar reproduciendo algo para que te aparezca
<madrid> estoy en youtube y  me dice q no , q  ninguna aplicacion  reproduce etc
<madrid> aunq tiene como destellos
<madrid> quiero decir quiere y no puede
<madrid> dejavus
<antonio_> k raro
<madrid> si
<madrid> es 1 imagen rapida
<madrid> y vuelve
<antonio_> y todo lo demas se te escucha?
<madrid> se escucha cualquier archivo pero no de internet
<madrid> hasta hace nada
<madrid>  tenia el chrome normal , no chromium
<madrid> y se escuchab a
<antonio_> k flashplayer tienes instalado el de adobe o otro?
<madrid> creo q el adobe , nonfree
<madrid> te lo confirmo
<antonio_> bajatelo de nuevo de la pagina de abobe puede k se le aya ido algun archivo no se
<antonio_> osea reinstalalo
<antonio_> yo con el de adobe nunca e tenido problemas con ningun navegador
<madrid> lo q me sorprende es q tuviera sonido desde chrome y solo desde ahi
<madrid> y lo quite y claro , sin sonido en internet
<antonio_> al quitar el chrome?
<vicente> Hola buenas tardes
<madrid> si lo quite y me confirmo q no era el chrome lo q daba problemas
<madrid> y ahora intente instalar de nuevo y me dio error
<vicente> mi pc se cuelga con ubuntu 10.04.2
<madrid> y no quiero chrome
<vicente> Alguien me puede ayudar
<madrid> joder yo tambien uso el 10.04.2
<madrid> cuando se cuelgue reinicia , suele solucionarlo
<antonio_> yo uso el 10.10 y va de lujo
<madrid> y tengo un equipo del 2003
<antonio_> yo tengo 1 netbook xD
<vicente> en la instalacion me dio un error
<antonio_> aver k es peor
<vicente> pero aparentemente funciona todo
<madrid> jaja y lo mio q antonio?
<antonio_> vicente: al instalar ubuntu te dio error?
<madrid> me meto en la web bajo el adobe again?
<vicente> si
<antonio_> madrid: ps si
<antonio_> madrid: baja el archivo .deb
<vicente> Lo instale ayer en un hd copletamente nuebo
<antonio_> vicente: no sabes k clase de error te dio?
<vicente> Solo tengo ubuntu
<antonio_> vicente: yo como dije antes el 10.10 es el k mejor funciona creo
<madrid> antonio , me da error , alguna pag como pastein? para enseñarlo?
<vicente> Error dev sro sector******** end-request
<madrid> pastein esta de capa caida
<antonio_> azle 1 screen y subelo a imageshack o alguno asi
<vicente> todo esto con numeros entremedias
<vicente> instale el 10.10 y tambien me dio un error
<antonio_> te da ese error al instalar o formatear?
<vicente> no tenia audio
<antonio_> creo k es 1 error en 1 sector del disco duro
<antonio_> te tienes k bajar las actualizaciones y ya tienes
<madrid> no conoces algo como pastein xq la ventana es error cargando el archivador y   no se vec completpa
<antonio_> a mi me paso con mi netbook
<antonio_> espera busco algo por hay aver
<vicente> antonio lo actualice ayer
<vicente> nadamas instalarlo
<mauricio> hola
<mauricio> necesito ayuda
<seyacat> :)ç
<mauricio> tengo lubuntu instalado
<mauricio> y no se como bloquear la sesion
<vicente> Tal vez no lo hice bien  no he tovado nunca ubuntu
<mauricio> para que no se metan cuando nu estoy en el pc
<antonio_> madrid: prueba con esta pagina http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<antonio_> esta si funciona
<seyacat> mauricio, en ubuntu es ctrl+alt+L no se en lubuntu
<mauricio> seyacat en lubuntu no me funciona esa combinacion
<madrid> aqui antonio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575493/
<antonio_> vicente: son 2 actualizaciones
<antonio_> vicente: asta k no aces la 1º no te salen las demas
<mauricio> lseyacat instale gnome-screensaver
<mauricio> seyacat y puse el comando gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<madrid> el error me lo dio cargando el archivador
<mauricio> y ahi si funciona
<antonio_> madrid: el de windows no lo instales xDDDD
<mauricio> pero no puedo asignarlo a teclas
<mauricio> en lubuntu
<madrid> jaja
<madrid> joer
<vicente> antonio me puedes indicar como hacerlo
<seyacat> estaba biendo y parece que no hay
<madrid> voy a verlo con ojos de ubuntu
<antonio_> madrid: elige sistema operativo
<seyacat> mauricio, ahora podrias hacer un comando y ponerlo en la barra para que se ejecute en un icono
<antonio_> madrid: estas desde windows? xD
<mauricio> seyacat en lxde-panel no puedo
<mauricio> o no tengo esa opcion
<madrid> no hombre
<madrid> me equivoque
<madrid>  bajo version deb , cierto?
<seyacat> mauricio, que pena creo que la verdad conosco poco de lubuntu y lxde
<madrid> hay  yum , deb rtm
<antonio_> vicente: las actualizaciones estan en sistemas -> administracion -> gestor de actualizaciones
<antonio_> madrid: yes
<antonio_> madrid: .deb
<mauricio> ok, igual muchas gracias
<vicente> Gracias voy a probar
<antonio_> vicente: suerte;)
<Carlitos__> yo soy  un usuario   "a" y  bueno  quiero navegar  ver  archivos  editar  y  todo   eso  en la  cuenta  del usuario "b" se podra ?
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: dile al usuario b que cambie los permisos para permitirte eso
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:  pero solo  quiero  que  ingrese "a", o si   cambia  los  permisos podran  entrar  todos ?
<antonio_> alguien sabe mirar el modelo de mi grafica?
<madrid> antonio, me da este error ahora http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575497/
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: crea un grupo en el que esteis los dos
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: da permisos a ese grupo
<Carlitos__> ok gracias
<antonio_> madrid: segun eso ya lo tienes instalado
<madrid> si eso creia yo
<madrid> acaso debo desins 1º?
<antonio_> madrid: claro prueba a desinstalar
<antonio_> madrid: desde el centro de software lo buscas y lo desinstalas
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:  he  creado un nuevo   grupo, y he  agregado los usaurios a y b  al mismo grupo, luego ?
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: da los permisos precisos al grupo en los archivos de b que quieras
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: cambia los archivos necesarios al grupo que creaste por cierto los permisos del grupo son los segundos
<antonio_> erUSUL: tu sabes como acer que el wifi no me pida la contraseña del baul de claves?
<OCB13> Saludos #Ubuntu-es. Me quedo por aqui y dejo una oreja para ver de lo que me entero y asi aprender algo que estoy pez.
<antonio_> xD
<OCB13> Oreja virtual,que a la fisica le tengo mucho cariño. :)
<erUSUL> antonio_: cambiaste tu contraseña?
<antonio_> erUSUL: yo lo k pasa es k puse el arranque automatico de sesion
<vicente> antonio ya esta actualizado
<antonio_> erUSUL: y desde entonces me pide la contraseña del baul de claves para poder conectar el wifi
<erUSUL> antonio_: será por eso entonces
<antonio_> erUSUL: no hay manera de que no me pida esa contraseña?
<erUSUL> antonio_: si no te pide la contraseña no puede abrir el bvaul al entrar
<vicente> Sabes donde puedo ver el error
<erUSUL> antonio_: si no te pide la contraseña no puede abrir el baul al entrar
<erUSUL> antonio_: podrias cambiar la contraeña del baul a una en blanco... tu veras si quieres eso o no. todas tus claves al alcance de cualquiera que use tu ordenador.
<erUSUL> antonio_: pero bueno y tienes login automatico asi que supongo que tu seguridad no es prioritaria
<antonio_> el tema es que solo lo uso yo por eso lo kiero asi
<antonio_> voy a buscar donde se cambia
<erUSUL> antonio_: aplicaciones>accesorios>contraseñas y ...
<OCB13> ¿por que esta aplicacion no me salta graficamente?.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/575241/
<antonio_> weno gente me voy ya asta luego
<antonio_> erUSUL: ya la quite la contraseña gracias
<OCB13> could not initialise video mode 0 0 32  ...aqui esta el error pero no se porque pasa
<vicente> como puedo saber si aun existe un error que me dio al instalar
<erUSUL> vicente: que error?
<madrid> hola , me quede sin sonido en firefox , reistale flash y nada
<vicente> Me a dicho antonio que es del hd
<madrid> en preferencias de sonido aplicaciones no aparece nada cuando reproduzco dede firefox
<madrid> una manita x favore
<vicente> y debía de actualizar el sistema  a ver
<erUSUL> madrid: tendria que aparecer firefox o el npviewer ( en 64 bits)
<madrid> tengo 32 bits
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:  con comandos  no   se puede  hacer  eso ?
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: lo que?
<OCB13> Adjunto como dato que la aplicacion que no salta graficamente es din una aplicacion para programar sonidos. Me descargue su paquete Debian y la instalacion no me reporto errores...pero no va
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:  sorry :D , lo  que  me  dijistes
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:   algo   asi ?   chmod 755 /home/jasl && chmod 755 /home/jasl/cam && chown -R motion:motion /home/jasl/cam
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: cambiar de owner y grupo -> chown/chgrp; cambiar permisos--> chmod
<vicente> erUSUL era algo asi    Error dev sro sector**** end-recuest
<eltothem> saludos disculpen alguien ha trabajo xon xubuntu 10.04.2
<erUSUL> vicente: eso es muy normal que aparezca
<Carlitos__> disculpa  esto  que  significa ?   chown -R usuarioa:usuariob /home/jasl/cam   ?
<OCB13> Y que mi disribucion es Ubuntu Studio 10.4
<vicente> erUSUL el problema es que se me ha quedado la pantalla bloqueada en varias ocasiones y no funciona nada
<vicente> Ni la aplicacion para forzar el cierre ni nada y tngo que rresetear
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:  esto   es  correcto ?
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:  esto   es  correcto ?  :   chown -R zoolander:jasl /home/ftp/jasl/     ?
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: correcto es. que haga lo que tu quieres ya no tengo ni idea.... quien es zoolander? por que quieres cambiar esos archivos de owner y no solo de grupo?
<madrid> AYUDA no hay sonido en firefox
<madrid> y en preferecias sonido- aplicaciones no aparece nada cuando reproduzco
<madrid> reisntale flash y nada
<ubunteros> madrid: solamente en firefox no hay sonido?
<madrid> en ningun navegador
<madrid> en  video y audio de sistema si
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:  no se lo  que  hize  , pero  sigo con  el mismo  dilema
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:  no   sbaia  que  sifnificaba por  eso pregunte
<Carlitos__> zoolander = usuario :a  jasl = usuario b
<OCB13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575241/ pego de nuevo el error por que salio de pagina..agradeceria una indicacion de donde buscar para solucionar el problema
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: yo te dije que cambiaras *solo* el grupo
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:  como le  puedo volver a  su   etsado natural ?
<Carlitos__> creo  que  lo malogre
<OCB13> Recuerdo que es una aplicacion que al ejecutarla en terminal no salta a modo grafico.
<erUSUL> vicente: eso no tiene que ver con la pantalla. eso sale cuando metes un cdrom en blanco o cuando estas leyendo uno que a lo mejor tenga un rayazo o cosas asi. es muy comun
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: pon el usuario original
<madrid> AYUDA  firefox no tengo audio, , reinstale flash , y nada , ningun navegaador con audio
<Carlitos__> chown -R jasl:jasl /home/ftp/jasl/
<Carlitos__> chown -R jasl:jasl /home/ftp/jasl/   erUSUL esto esta  bien ?
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: si
<madrid> en preferencias de sonido - aplicaciones , no aparece nada cuando reprd sonido desde navegador
<madrid> ...hola?
<OCB13>  madrid quizas sea una observacion tonta pero..¿andas corriendo jack en segundo plano?
<erUSUL> madrid: te leemos pero no tenemos respuesta
<madrid> ocb13 q quieres decir con  corriendo jack en 2º plano?
<OCB13> El servidor de audio Jack
<ubunteros> madrid: creo que tu problema es con algun plugin de Alsa
<ubunteros> madrid: que tarjeta de sonido tienes?
<madrid> lo cierto es q si tengo instalado  el reprductor pcm  jack diseñado para alsa
<Carlitos__> erUSUL: como   seria para  el grupo  en comando ?
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: chgrp
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: no se como le llamaste al grupo
<madrid> no teng tarj de sonido
<OCB13> Mira a ver si esta corriendo
<madrid> uso la del procesador
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:  y la  carpeta  y los  archivos  como   se  le  agrega ?
<ubunteros> madrid: y que chipset es?
<Carlitos__> el grupo le  llame  grupoftp
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: igual que a chown
<madrid> ubunteros : ni idea , como lo averiguo?
<vicente> Alguien sabe como agrandar las letras del chat no veo
<NetRider> hola a todos, tengo un problema, ya compile Ogre 1.7xx y CEGUI 1.7xxx pero cuando uso el blocks no aparece lo que tiene que aparecer, alguna idea?
<ubunteros> madrid: viendo las especificaciones de la maquina o de la placa madre
<OCB13> madrid  cat /proc/asound/cards
<ubunteros> madrid: vamos a probar hacer algo
<madrid> chipset :  0 [ICH5           ]: ICH4 - Intel ICH5
<madrid>                       Intel ICH5 with AD1985 at irq 17
<madrid> eso me dice el termial
<madrid> te sigo ubunteros
<ubunteros> madrid: ve al gestor de paquetes synaptic y me dice si tienes instalado el nspluginwrapper
<OCB13> ubunteros,  quizas cuando termines con madrid y te apetece podrias indicarme que va mal en mi problema
<Onicev> Hola, buenas
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:  no logro   hacerlo
<ubunteros> OCB13: y cual es tu problema?
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: no lo gras cambiar de grupo los archivos?
<Onicev> Tengo un problema con algo que se llama "server apache" pero no se si vosotros me lo podeis resolver ya que en parte no parece que tenga que ver con ubuntu
<Carlitos__> chgrp -R jasl:frupoftp  /home/ftp/jasl/   erUSUL esto esta  bien ?
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: si
<madrid_> ubunteros ; no lo tenia , lo marco para instalar
<Onicev> Se trata de una compra a traves de internet con tarjeta de credito. Una vez realizado el proceso en vez de darme un enlace de descarga me da un error
<Carlitos__> chgrp -R jasl:grupoftp  /home/ftp/jasl/   erUSUL esto esta  bien ?
<Carlitos__> veamos si me  lioga
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: bueno el nombre del grupo no...
<ubunteros> madrid:_si marcalo
<Onicev> Da igual que haga el proceso con Windows Xp, con Ubuntu o con OSX
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:  chgrp: invalid group: «jasl:grupoftp»
<NetRider> alguien sabe algo al respecto??
<Onicev> En los tres sistemas he utilizado Mozilla firefox
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: añadiste el grupo al sistema?
<Onicev> y tambien he utilizado safari en OSX
<madrid_> ubunteros: listo pruebo sonido
<Onicev> Tambien he probado cambiando de compañia suministradora de servicios de internet
<ubunteros> madrid:_ok
<Onicev> El resultado es siempre "error 404 server apache"
<Onicev> y no me deja hacer la compra
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:  la  sintaxis  creo  que  esta mal
<fosco_> Onicev, eso es un problema de ellos, no tuyo
<madrid_> ubunteros: nada
<Onicev> hola fosco
<Onicev> he contactado con ellos y me dicen que no tienen problemas ya que al parecer su clientela no se queja
<Onicev> de hecho me han dicho que el problema es mio.
<fosco_> pues un 404 es un permiso denegado, con lo cual ha de ser cosa del servidor
<ubunteros> madrid:_solo por si acaso cierra y vuelve a iniciar sesion en ubuntu
<tkw-one> te robaron.
<Onicev> lo he consultado con mi compañia de suministro de internet y han revisado hasta donde han podido. Mi sistema esta bien
<fosco_> perdon, 404 es archivo inexistente
<ubunteros> madrid: a veces es necesario en algunas aplicaciones hacer esto
<madrid_> ok
<Onicev> De hecho he probado con dos tarjetas de credito diferentes y siempre el mismo resultado
<Onicev> Error 404
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:  hize  esto   chgrp -R zoolander  /home/ftp/jasl/   ??
<Carlitos__> pero nada
<Onicev> ¿Como les hago ver a ellos que es un error suyo?
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: "pero nada" que significa eso? tengo que adivinarlo ?
<tkw-one> esas tarjetas si son suyas, y ademas tiene cupo.. jajaja, me parece que perdio un dinerito... eso pasa por no ir en persona a la tienda.
<Onicev> Yo me pongo en su lugar: Si todo el mundo me puede comprar sin problemas y tengo un unico usuario que no lo consigue... no merece la pena meterme a cambiar nada en mi sistema. Por un comprador que pierda tampoco se va a notar demasiado en mi cuenta de resultados.
<madrid> ubunteros: nada
<ubunteros> madrid: en ese caso seria bueno reinstalar los controladores de sonido
<Onicev> Si os lo consulto es mas que nada por que despues de los intentos que he hecho, he peensado que quizas me pudiera faltar a mi alguna cookie o algo similar y por eso me da como respuesta ese error.
<ubunteros> madrid: pueden ser los de pulseaudio o alsa
<ubunteros> madrid: dependiendo de tu caso en particular
<madrid> voy a synaptic 1 seg creo q soy alsa
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:  sigo con  el problema  que  los  nuevos  archivos  que  trae  el   ftp, les pone  candado   es decir  no   tengo   acceso
<takeshi> Carlitos__, en tu maquina local?
<madrid> ubunteros tengo ambos
<OCB13> Perdon,me cai..y no se si hubo respuesta a mi problema.
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: que permisos y usuario grupo tiene esos archivos?
<ubunteros> madrid: _por experiencia personal te comento que una vez solucione ese problema en una tarjeta SIS (de las viejitas)
<madrid> eligo uno de ambos o reinstalo todo?
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:  es el usuario jasl
<ubunteros> madrid:_yendo a centro de software de ubuntu, he instalando el mezclador gnome alsa
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: y grupo ? y los permissos
<erUSUL> ?
<VADER> ola gentee
<tkw-one> porque luchar tanto con equipos para dinosaurios.... comprense una dell alien y problema solucionado...
<VADER> una alienn
<VADER> nome gustann
<VADER> muy grandes y pesadasss
<Onicev> Hola VADER. "ola" se escribe con "h", en caso contrario es una onda marina que rompe en la costa
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:  grupo grupoftp  o jasl igual ?  permiso  , 777
<VADER> y el hardware ke trae no te da el rendimineto ke deveriaa  ademas las geuas vinen con win
<VADER> hahahaha
<madrid> tengo el mezclador q nombras sin instalar , lo instalo o reinstalo pulse y alsa o uno de los 1 2?
<madrid> 2¿
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: si es asi es imposible que tengan candado
<erUSUL> Carlitos__: permisos 777 da acceso a todo el mundo
<Onicev> "deveria" se escribe con "b"
<Carlitos__> erUSUL:  ah ahorita  esta  con jasl
<OCB13> http://paste.ubuntu.com/575241/ pego la salida de terminal..refresco que es la aplicacion "din" la ejecuto en terminal y no salta a modo grafico.
<Carlitos__> y  en jasl solo  tiene lectura  y   escritura
<tkw-one> VADER: si una alien vuela con windo imaginese con linux llega al espacio exterior.
<Carlitos__> pero solo jasl
<ubunteros> madrid:_prueba a instalar el alsa a ver, de todos modos si no funciona lo puedes desinstalar sin problemas
<Onicev> Os dejo ya. Muchas gracias por vuestra atencion.
<Onicev> Un saludo
<VADER_> ademas ke no te dan el rendimiento ke deverian
<madrid> ubunteros: algun comando en especial he probado todos , especialm,ente los q estaban  al minimo y nada
<madrid> ?
<ubunteros> madrid:_prueba este       dpkg --get-selections |grep alsa
<madrid> ubunteros esto q me dices en el terminal , cierto?
<ubunteros> madrid:_si
<madrid> ubunteros: esto me dice http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575529/
<NetRider> ya compile de nuevo ogre, cegui, etc, y cuando voy a usar Blocks tengo solo estas opciones http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/1858/errord.png alguna idea?
<XuMuK> hola
<ubunteros> madrid: al parecer tienes todos los drivers de alsa
<ubunteros> madrid: en el terminal prueba los mismo pero para pulseaudio dpkg --get-selections |grep pulseaudio
<madrid> ubunteros: idem , todos instalados
<madrid> 8 en total
<ubunteros> madrid: tienes algo como esto? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575533/
<madrid> ubunteros: si
<zipper> Saludos ubunteros n_n
<zipper> Ando buscando por la red algo de inspiracion
<zipper> se que vendria a ser un off topic
<zipper> pero no encuentro un mejor lugar para econtrar geeks xD
<zipper> quiero elaborar un banner para unas charlas q queremos hacer en el lug q hemos formado
<zipper> y pues me gustaria hacer un banner bien geek
<zipper> bien enchulado
<zipper> por asi decirlo
<zipper> nadie ?
<zipper> :(
<ubunteros> madrid:_estas ahi?
<madrid> si dime
<fosco_> !ot | zipper
<kubot> zipper: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<zipper> OK ! :)
<ubunteros> madrid:_anteriormente te ha funcionado youtube t esos sitios?
<madrid> Ubunteros: me funcionaba pero en google chrome , no en los demas navegadoresz
<ubunteros> madrid:_ alguna vez instalaste los extras restringidos de ubuntu?
<madrid> los repositorios de sofware privativo?
<ubunteros> madrid: si, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<madrid> ubunteros: si esta activado
<ubunteros> madrid: es que se me ocurrio que solo puede ser problema del flashplayer, tal vez en otra aplicacion como java por ejemplo tengas sonido
<madrid> ubunteros: y como lo compruebo y donde?
<ubunteros> madrid: pues un buen sitio para probarlo es http://www.websdr.org/ es como una radio en vivo que funciona con java
<madrid> ubunteros: tambien podría instalar la ultima version de ubuntu , usoo la 10,04 aunq no creo q ayude
<madrid> ok
<ubunteros> madrid: si, muchas veces las actualizaciones corrigen muchos errores
<ubunteros> madrid: pero de todos modos prueba a ver si te funciona ese sitio
<madrid> ubunteros cualquier radio funciona con java?
<ubunteros> si
<madrid> ok 1 seg
<madrid> ubunteros: no escucho
<madrid> ubunteros , dejemoslo , actualizare a ver q ocurre
<ubunteros> madrid: ok
<madrid> te agradezco tu tiempo
<ubunteros> madrid: estamos para ayudarnos
<ubunteros> madrid: pero de todos modos no olvides visitar los foros
<madrid> si
<madrid> es lo 1º q hago
<madrid> gracias
<ubunteros> de nada
<alberto> Hola, ¿me podéis decir si existe algún canal de sonido o edición musical en Ubuntu en este servidor?
<yoymi> Jet
<yoymi> Hey
<madrid> no salgo de mi asombro , no tengo audio en ningun navegador excepto en google chrome
<madrid> tengo alsa , flash etc
<madrid> ni siquiera en chromium , ahi tampoco tengo audio pero en chrome si! increible
<madrid> me veo obligado a tener chrome para cuando necesite audio en navegador
<JRamirez> ping
<seyacat> pong
<JRamirez> alguien sabe si por squid es posible que mis usuarios no puedan adjuntar (enviar), ni recibir  archivos de X tipo? tipo zip, exe.. etc?
<hikaru> saben antes el virtual box
<hikaru> de oracle
<hikaru> me andava bien y ahora como que me come todo el procesador
<hikaru> y no puedo abrir el navegador chrome
<hikaru> por ke le da su lag
<hikaru> bien duradero
<hikaru> y tengo que apretar alt+impr reisub
<hikaru> para reiniciar
<hikaru> u,u
<chachon> hola?
<chachon> tnego 15gb sin asignar y ya tengo 4 particiones ¿Cómo formateo esos 15 gb en extended?
<chachon> ahh ya sé
<fosco_> no puedes
<fosco_> has de eliminar una primaria primero
<chachon> si
<chachon> y ahora me quedó fuera el extended viejo
<chachon> en medio tengo raiz
<chachon> ¿se pueden unir o hacer algo?
<fosco_> se pueden unir si quieres pero primero deberás quitar las logicas y extendidas q existan
<fosco_> el espacio libre "extendido" no puede añadirse a una primaria
<viriato09> hola
<viriato09> hay alguien en el canal?
<fosco_> solo 67
<viriato09> vale
<viriato09> lo entendi XD
<viriato09>  queria saber si alguien utiliza o ha utilizado quanta plus
<fosco_> yo hace mucho que no lo uso
<viriato09> porque me pasa lo siguiente
<viriato09> tengo kubuntu 10.04 y quanta me aparece en ingles , queria saber si alguien en esta distribución lo tiene en español
<viriato09> pues no veo como cambiarlo
<viriato09> probé a instalar el i18n-es
<molocoize> buenas
<viriato09> todos los paquetes de language pack-es etc
<viriato09> pero sigue en ingles
<viriato09> si alguien me puede ayudar lo agradezco
<cousteau> a lo mejor sólo está en inglés, algunos programas no vienen en español
<cousteau> y normalmente tiene que ver con paquetes del propio programa, no del escritorio (es decir, algo como quanta-l10n-es)
<fosco_> no será que tienes kde en inglés?
<chachon>  :(
<viriato09> fosco_: todo esta en español menos eso
<chachon> se me borró windows
<viriato09> cousteau:  ese tambien lo intente instalar pero me dice lo siguiente "No se pudo encontrar el paquete i10n-es"
<cousteau> viriato09, no parece haber ningún paquete de idiomas en quanta+
<mimecar> viriato09: ya tienes KDE en castellano?
<viriato09> cousteau: pues entonces no se pude hacer nada , digo yo
<viriato09> si kde ya esta en castellano
<viriato09> mimecar:
<mimecar> quanta+ está como programa de kdedevelop?
<cousteau> pues puede ser... hay algunos programas que no se pueden poner en español, otros que el idioma viene incluido y otros que se instala aparte
<viriato09> y algun programa del estilo que este en castellano y sea para hacer webs
<mimecar> nvu / kompozer
<mimecar> netbeans con algún módulo o el bloc de notas
<fosco_> bluefish, kompozer, screem... la verdad es q nunca me fijé en el idioma
<viriato09> gracias
<mimecar> viriato09: para crear el contenido hasta libreoffice te sirve
<jon__> hola
<NetRider> hola a todos
<jon__> alguien me puede echar una mano? Estoy intentando modificar el aspecto de las ventanas del nautilus pero me estoy volviendo loco y no consigo nada. En concreto intentaba darle esa textura metalizada que he visto en algunos screenshots...
<NetRider> jon__ y estas usando un them?
<NetRider> theme*
<jon__> si, estoy usando el tema orta, con algunas modificaciones
<mimecar> ¿cumples los requisitos del tema?
<NetRider> ok, lo instalaste por repo? o lo descargaste?
<jon__> los requisitos?? lo instalé por repositorios. El tema me funciona bien, el problema es que no se dónde o cómo se consigue modificar las texturas de la ventana de nautilus. lo mas que consigo es cambiarla de color, pero no sé cómo ponerle una textura
<NetRider> mmm puedes usar emerald
<mimecar> jon__: resumiendo, has cogido un tema y lo estas modificando a mano
<mimecar> NetRider: emerald es un proyecto muerto
<jon__> si. Creo que se podría decir así.
<mimecar> busca un tema que tenga lo que necesitas y copia después el archivo de configuración de gtk2
<NetRider> proyecto muerto?? mimecar??
<mimecar> NetRider: no saldrán actualizaciones y ni correcciones de errores
<mimecar> !emerald
<kubot> Emerald es un decorador de ventanas para Compiz que esta obsoleto y tiene bugs que no serán reparados. No se recomienda su uso en instalaciones nuevas. Ver !compiz
<NetRider> WoW gracias por el dato, no tenia ni idea
<jon__> a ver, vayamos por partes. No se recomienda emerald? entonces qué debería usar en sustitución?
<mimecar> solo puedes usar compiz
<jon__> mimecar, a qué te refieres con copiar el archivo de configuración de gtk2?
<mimecar> la configuración del tema está en un archivo de configuración
<mimecar> que es lo que tienes que modificar para cambiar el aspecto del tema
<jon__> y donde lo localizo?
<mimecar> ~/.themes
<mimecar> si no lo usas, como estas modificando el tema orta?
<jon__> desde el menú de configuración de "apariencia", dando a personalizar... :P no sé si os referías a esto cuando preguntaste...
<mimecar> jon__: con eso solo seleccionas el estilo de las ventanas y poco mas
<mimecar> no puedes ponerle otra textura al panel
<jon__> ok. entonces dices que debo ir a .themes
<mimecar> si un tema tiene esa textura la podrás seleccionar, pero ya no es el tema que has descargado
<mimecar> busca un tema que tenga lo que tu quieres en gnomelook
<mimecar> pero ya no estarás usando el tema orta
<jon__> pero puedo mantener el tema orta y modificar únicamente la textura de las ventanas?
<mimecar> editando a mano el archivo de configuración si
<mimecar> pero cambiará seguramente la apariencia del tema
<mimecar> al usar una textura en lugar del color del tema
<jon__> mimecar, no consigo editar el archivo de configuración. Los archivos que encuentro son los guardados por mi usuario y no tienen ninguna extensión.
<fosco_> el orta lleva una utilidad propia de configuracion
<jon__> fosco_ sí pero no permite configurar la textura de las ventanas
<fosco_> seguro? tiene cientos de opciones
<jon__> fosco_: cientos? mi aplicación de configuración no tiene tantos...
<fosco_> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/134123-1.jpg <- te refieres a esta?
<linux190> hey
<linux190> ubuntu aun va seguir con el puto problema de la compatibilidad de las targeta graficas GT240 :S
<jon__> sí. es esa misma
<jon__> lo estaba comprobando, pero en ese menú de configuración no encuentro modo alguno de dar esa textura metalizada al nautilus tipo mac os
<erUSUL> !ohmy
<kubot> Por favor recuerda que todos los canales IRC de Ubuntu comparten la misma actitud de proveer una interacción amable, respetuosa y profesional con todos los usuarios de todas las edades y culturas. Esto significa simplemente que no se permite el lenguaje grosero ni el abuso hacia otros.
<amphorae> linux190, es una acer?
<fosco_> jon__, lo que tú llamas "textura metalizada" es simplemente un gradiente
<mimecar> linux190: ¿que problema es es?
<jon__> ah, pues eso. Sí pero cómo instalo o configuro una gradiente?
<linux190> :S
<amphorae> linux190, porque para esas tarjetas está la solución del driver pulsbo o algo asi
<linux190> que va
<fosco_> jon__, en la pestaña gradientes
<linux190> no deja instalar
<linux190> por que se bloquea la puta PC
<linux190> por que aun no es compatible :S
<mimecar> linux190: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<linux190> la 10.10 y la 11.04
<linux190> tambien va en als pendejadas d elas mismas
<mimecar> la 11.04 no cuenta en estos momentos
<linux190> igual
<linux190> al 10.10
<linux190> igual esta asi
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<linux190> no es compatible
<linux190> si
<mimecar> ¿donde pone que no es compatible?
<mimecar> pon el enlace del reporte de bug que diga eso
<linux190> pues bsucate una GT 240 DRR5 de 1gb
<linux190> y formate ala PC
<linux190> con al 10.10 y veras
<linux190> que se te bloquea
<linux190> no sale
<linux190> nada
<linux190> carga el phymoth ese
<linux190> y se bloquea
<mimecar> eres tu el que está pidiendo ayuda, si no das detalles poco se puede hacer
<Gibarian> alguien sabe donde se postean los bugs para Libreoffice
<linux190> estoy furioso viejo
<linux190> -.-"
<mimecar> pon un enlace en el que aparezca ese fallo reportado
<molocoize> root
<amphorae> linux190, pareces al borde de un ataque de nervios !
<linux190> pues masomenos
<Gibarian> he buscado en google
<linux190> tras que noe s estable con los juegos -.-"
<linux190> y me gasto
<linux190> cais medio millon de peso
<linux190> en esa targeta
<linux190> :S
<linux190> y me sale con esos errores
<Gibarian> pero no remite a enlaces de launchpad
<mimecar> linux190: ya sabemos que no te funciona, pon un enlace que salga el reporte del bug
<linux190> dame la pagina
<mimecar> www.google.es
<mimecar> si le ha fallado a más gente tienes que encontrarlo
<mimecar> Gibarian: en principio debería estar en launchpad
<mimecar> libreoffice está de forma oficial en los repositorios de ubuntu?
<Gibarian> creo
<Gibarian> en launchpad esta
<mimecar> un repositorio de launchpad no es algo oficial
<Gibarian> eso si, especificado como paquetes no soportados
<Gibarian> si, eso lo se
<mimecar> entonces el reporte de bug se tiene que crear en la página de launchpad asociada
<linux190> voy a hace run video con el error
<linux190> ¬¬
<linux190> toy que pateo mi PC tio
<mimecar> linux190: BUSCA un reporte de bug que lo diga
<Gibarian> humm ya
<Gibarian> dejame buscar uno
<mimecar> si no está reportado el fallo, nunca se arreglará
<Gibarian> es una falla que tiene con el menu contextual
<Gibarian> termina el programa muy violentamente
<mimecar> Gibarian: ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones de ubuntu?
<Gibarian> sip
<mimecar> ¿ubuntu 10.10?
<Gibarian> no, yo tengo el long support
<Gibarian> 10.04
<Gibarian> decidi quedarme en el lucid
<Gibarian> no le vi el punto pasar al meerkat
<Gibarian> pero lo tengo con las actualizaciones
<Gibarian> la ultima verificacion la hice hace hora y media
<mimecar> Gibarian: ok, esa información la tendrás que poner en el reporte de bug
<mimecar> si lanzas libreoffice desde la consola, con un poc de suerte te pondrá el mensaje de error
<Gibarian> hummm voy a hacer eso
<Gibarian> vamos a ver si puedo replicar la falla
<Gibarian> aqui lo veo reportado
<Gibarian> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-openoffice@lists.debian.org/msg25607.html
<linux190> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/661939
<uBOTu-fr> Ubuntu bug 661939 in casper "New install 10.10 hangs at start" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<linux190> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/661939
<linux190> miren
<Gibarian> en un sitio de debian
<linux190> eso e slo que sucede
<linux190> tanto con kubuntu
<linux190> xubuntu tambien
<linux190> y otros sistemas que esten echo con ubuntu
<Gibarian> xubuntu es el que me esta presentando la falla
<linux190> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/661939
<Gibarian> en mi instalación de ubuntu todavia nada
<mimecar> linux190: con poner el enlace una vez es suficiente
<linux190> -.-"
<linux190> me desespero camarada
<mimecar> pone que instalar la 10.04 y actualizar funciona
<linux190> abeces me desespero por que no puedo abrir mis juegos comprados por steam
<linux190> o instalados de CD
<linux190> que me abran sin problemas
<linux190> -.-" pero no
<linux190> error
<linux190> y si abre corre lenticimo
<mimecar> el último dice como hacer que funcione
<mimecar> desactiva compiz y te irá más rápido
<mimecar> si el driver está mal no podrás jugar con aceleración
<mimecar> en el caso de ser prioritario para ti jugar alos juegos, ponte windows en una partición pequeña
<linux190> viejo
<linux190> me prometi no usar mas windows
<linux190> la ultima ves que lo use
<linux190> vino un maldito desocupado
<linux190> pando virus en facebook
<linux190> y me borro todo
<linux190> disco toda meirda
<mimecar> !lengua
<linux190> perdi 400 GB de datos
<kubot> Por favor cuida tu tono y vocabulario para ayudar a mantener este canal amigable, correcto y profesional.
<linux190> y juegos
<linux190> que me empute
<linux190> que casi mato a mi hermana
<linux190> -.-"
<mimecar> si perdistes datos es por no tener el sistema bien configurado
<mimecar> y no tener un backup
<linux190> -.-"
<mimecar> ¿con los últimos drivers de nvidia pasa lo mismo?
<NetRider> hola de nuevo
<linux190> con 10.04
<NetRider> error de internet srry :D
<linux190> and abien
<linux190> de la version
<linux190> 10.10
<linux190> comenso
<linux190> lso problemas
<linux190> ademas
<mimecar> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<linux190> tengo un amigo
<linux190> que tiene es eproblema
<linux190> y igual tiene mi targeta grafica
<mimecar> ¿tu ordenador tiene puestas todas las actualizaciones y los últimos drivers de nvidia?
<linux190> si men.
<amphorae> linux190, necesitas urgente tomar clases de yoga.
<linux190> eso creo
<mimecar> si quieres jugar windows es tu única opción
<mimecar> o crea otro reporte de bug con toda la información
<linux190> en el poco de fack que solo dañan pc y esos virus :S
<mimecar> linux190: ¿tenías un antivirus actualizado en windows?
<NetRider> chicos alguien me puede echar una mano con ogre y cegui?}
<linux190> use muchos antivirus :S
<linux190> avats
<linux190> eset
<linux190> avira
<linux190> kasperkys
<mimecar> me cuesta creermelo
<linux190> el del propio de microsoft
<mimecar> que un sistema actualizado y con protección entre un virus que te borre todo
<mimecar> crea otro reporte de bug en launchpad explicando el problema que tienes
<mimecar> y dando todos los detalles de tu hardware
<mimecar> !ask NetRider
<kubot> NetRider: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<linux190> donde posteo eso , para poder ya que solucionen ese problema :S
<NetRider> si claro :D .. bueno mi problema radica en que descargue Ogre 1.7xx y Cegui 1.7xx, los compile y hasta ahí bien, pero cuando intente usar el Code:Blocks no aparecen las librerias que instale, este es el pantallazo http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/1858/errord.png
<mimecar> linux190: en launchpad
<mimecar>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<mimecar> NetRider: que documento estas usando para que salgan en codeblocks?
<enjuto> jelou pipol
<erAbuelo> lo de hablar mal es degeneracion de la especie ?
<enjuto> si
<enjuto> jajajaj
<NetRider> mimecar: http://pastebin.com/R4ruksW3
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<enjuto> buenas
<cousteau> "enjuto"...
<enjuto> alguien me guia
<cousteau> internéééééééé!
<enjuto> jjajajaja enciendo y apago el router... y como se fue , volvió
<enjuto> interneeeeeetttt
<enjuto> :D
<enjuto> a lo k iva
<cousteau> bueno... ¿qué se le ofrece?
<enjuto> pos ultimamente ando trasteando
<enjuto> con el vnc... para poder controlar el ordenata de casa a distancia...
<enjuto> desde el movil
<enjuto> el portatil con ubuntu y el de sobremesa xp
<enjuto> sin problemas
<cousteau> vnc en el móvil??
<enjuto> pero ahora me estaba aburriendo y queria ver el de sobremesa desde el portatil que estoy ahora mismo
<enjuto> pero no soy capaz
<enjuto> si, vnc en el movil XD
<cousteau> hmm... bueno, qué le pasa? te da algún error o algo?
<enjuto> sip
<cousteau> de todas formas, a mí me gusta más SSH que VNC
<enjuto> es el k tengo aki en ubuntu
<erAbuelo> son cosas diferentes
<enjuto> SSL/SSH vnc viewer
<enjuto> bueno y server pero no viene al caso
<enjuto> X11vnc server  para mas datos ... k da igual
<cousteau> erAbuelo, pero cumplen la misma función de abrir aplicaciones remotamente (de forma distinta)
<enjuto> eso me he imaginao
<erAbuelo> no, son conceptos muy diferentes
<enjuto> entonces tendria k probar con otro
<cousteau> erAbuelo, bueno, sí, hacen cosas distintas, pero pueden servir para el mismo propósito
<erAbuelo> lo que es similar a ssh es freenx
<enjuto> a ver k me pierdo
<enjuto> ssl/ssh a que se refieren
<enjuto> seguridad?
<cousteau> con uno controlas una sesión X abierta y con otro abres comandos en una sesión remota
<erAbuelo> cousteau: con ssh puedes actualizar el sistema casi sin problemas con vnc no lo tengo tan claro
<J0rg3> buenas tarde
<enjuto> yo lo k kerria es ver el ordenador de sobremesa desde este
<erAbuelo> yo para eso, uso los ojos xDD
<cousteau> erAbuelo, es por eso que prefiero ssh a vnc, da más flexibilidad (pero no puedes conectarte a una sesión gráfica abierta)
<enjuto> pensaba k era problema de k estan en la misma red pero no porque con el  movil no tengo problema al hacerlo por wifi
<enjuto> jajajja ya... pero es k suele andar mi madre usando
<cousteau> no, en todo caso el problema sería si estuviesen en distinta red
<enjuto> y me pregunta cosas y asi pos se lo soluciono a distancia XD
<cousteau> te conectas poniendo la IP local del sobremesa?
<enjuto> es k a ver
<enjuto> abro el ssl/ssh vnc viewer
<enjuto> me pide
<enjuto> vnc host:display
<enjuto> ahi pongo ip y el puerto que tengo configurado
<enjuto> luego me pide la contraseña
<cousteau> host: la ip, display: :0 ó :0.0
<enjuto> y luego me pone Proxy/gateway... k no se si poner algo o k
<cousteau> no, "display" sería el nº de display
<enjuto> ....
<enjuto> eso seria....
<cousteau> sería algo así:   192.168.1.2:0.0:5900   para IP 192.168.1.2, display :0.0, puerto 5900
<enjuto> y lueego abajo me vienen iconos para marcar/desmarcar
<cousteau> o simplemente   192.168.1.2::5900   (con doble "::")
<enjuto> y lo de display que seria
<cousteau> o si usa el puerto por defecto,   192.168.1.2   a secas
<enjuto> porque 0.0 el numero d cliente o algo asi
<enjuto> voy a ello
<enjuto> a ver
<cousteau> enjuto, ejecuta en un terminal   echo "$DISPLAY"   (seguramente será ":0.0")
<enjuto> se me ha abierto una ventana
<enjuto> ,,,
<enjuto> y el image magic k sale un mago ahi jajjaja
<enjuto> k es eso de  display por dio jajajja
<enjuto> k grande ubuntu
<enjuto> nada
<enjuto> he puesto el formato como me habeis dicho y error
<enjuto> error fetching server cert
<cousteau> enjuto, bien, claramente no lo has ejecutado bien
<cousteau> dije   echo "$DISPLAY"   no   display
<cousteau> prueba sin poner display,   192.168.1.2::5900
<cousteau> es decir,   IP::puerto
<enjuto> ah coño jajajja
<enjuto> se ma ido la pinza con el simbolo del dolar
<enjuto> :0.0 si
<cousteau> `display` es el programa de imagemagick que convierte y muestra una imagen
<enjuto> ahora me sale error pero otro
<enjuto> k habia puesto mal un punto
<enjuto> error del certificado ssl
<enjuto> voy a probar a desmarcar la pestañita de ssl k esta marcada
<enjuto> ahora me ha salido una ventana
<enjuto> pero se ma cerrao
<arp-> ja
<enjuto> no me da tiempo a leer la ventana k se cierra pero creo k si k conecta
<enjuto> abra k abrir modo grafico digo yo...
<enjuto> ...uhhmm
<enjuto> algo he avanzao pero nuse ahora k hacer
<morphiss> hi
<morphiss> some people from spain?
<enjuto> se conecta pero se desconecta casi seguido
<enjuto> hello morphiss
<morphiss> hi
<morphiss> enjuto
<morphiss> where you from?
<enjuto> spain
<morphiss> ooooooooooooooooooooole
<enjuto> and you?
<mimecar> morphiss: este es un canal en español
<enjuto> k dice de ole este ....
<enjuto> jajjaja
<morphiss> klaro hombre si es en español porke hablas en ingles lol
<morphiss> bueno da igual soy nuevo y estoy probando!!!
<morphiss> mimecar:gracias
<enjuto> nada no lo consigo cousteau
<enjuto> probare con otro programa de centro de software
<morphiss> oye alguien me puede contestar a la siguiente pregunta??? sobre NESSUS y OPENVAS?
<cousteau> enjuto, con lo que viene instalado por defecto debería bastar
<cousteau> a saber: "Escritorio remoto" y "Visor de escritorios remotos"
<enjuto> gtkvnc viewer voy a probar
<enjuto> pero instalado no me venia nada k yo sepa
<fzeta> Hi!
<enjuto> pero vale para windows el escritorio remoto
<morphiss> bueno hay la dejo por si alguien kiere kontestar al nuevo.osea yo!!!jejejjeej
<morphiss> porke kon nessus encuentro mas vulnerabilidades ke kon openvas?????
<enjuto> joder morphiss yo no se ni de k hablas
<enjuto> me suena a chino
<enjuto> soy novato
<arp-> ?
<morphiss> opppps lo siento komo veo ke estais kon kosas de ubuntu pues he aprovechado jejejej
<arp-> nessus solo es un scaner de vuln...
<mimecar> morphiss: esto no es un móvil, no escribas con 'k'
<morphiss> yo entiendo algo si te puedo ayudar?!!
<morphiss> jejejej por aki estare
<erUSUL> morphiss: does expolicaciones 1) nessus es mejor que openvas 2) nessus es peor que openvas
<erUSUL> dos*
<morphiss> yo necesito informacion sobre auditoria de seguridad en redes!!!!!!
<arp-> para mi nessus no es nada del otro mundo
<arp-> pero we
<enjuto> cousteau, en visor no me pide contraseña... y yo tengo puesta
<morphiss> ya bueno yo es ke estoy probando kon mi ip me dice una cosa openvas otra imagino ke a la hora de testear sera cuestion de compara...gracias por responder
<mimecar> morphiss: no uses las 'k' al escribir
<enjuto> cousteau, si te molesto y soy un brasas me cortas
<mimecar> hace daño leer textos con 'k'
<morphiss> ok,lo siento fea costumbre!
<mimecar> ¿los dos programas hacen los mismos test?
<morphiss> lo tendre en cuenta...
<enjuto> conseguidoo cousteau
<cousteau> enjuto, la tienes puesta en "Escritorio remoto" en el otro PC?
<enjuto> en el visor...
<morphiss> si
<enjuto> madre mia k corto soy
<morphiss> los dos
<enjuto> no me pide ni puerto encima
<enjuto> en fin XD
<cousteau> es que creo que el otro programa ese es para conectarte con VNC a través de túnel SSH
<enjuto> gracias cousteau
<cousteau> bueno... si ya funciona, pos estupendo... :)
<morphiss> lo unico que openvas es gratis y nessus te da version homefeed que esta capada.
<enjuto> el otro yo creo k si se ha llegado a conectar pero daba error y se desconectaba
<morphiss> la buena vale 1400 euros.
<enjuto> ahora tendre k enterarme como va el visor
<enjuto> oye otra cosa cousteau k veo k controlas
<enjuto> tengo un problemilla con la tarjeta de tv.... bueno problema... me funciona
<enjuto> k me costo dios y ayuda hacerla funcionar
<cousteau> buf, yo es que de eso no tengo
<enjuto> ahmmmm
<enjuto> no , la cosa era k cada vez k se actualiza el kernel
<mimecar> morphiss: si hay esa diferencia de precio no harán los mismos test de seguridad
<mimecar> enjuto: cuida tu también las 'k'
<enjuto> tengo k hacer otra vez todo el proceso para k funcione
<enjuto> manias mimecar ,, lo siento
<enjuto> y queria saber si puedo hacer algun archivo para automatizar el proceso
<mimecar> en un móvil aún tiene algo de sentido pero en un ordenador no
<morphiss> entonces porque el de pago(NESSUS) me encuentra mas vulnerabilidades que openvas que es gratis,tendria que ser al reves no?,ha y gracias por atender a lo que pongo.
<mimecar> si sabes los comandos que usas para compilar, metelos en un script
<enjuto> tienes razon mimecar  pero las malas costumbres se pegan rapido por desgracia
<erUSUL> morphiss: por que tendria que ser al reves?
<mimecar> morphiss: si es de pago tiene que encontrar más
<arp-> eso no tiene nada que ver
<enjuto> si los tengo apuntados
<enjuto> pero como lo hago
<arp-> hay productos libres que son mucho mejor que los pagos
<enjuto> no se si cada orden en una linea, separado por puntos y comas... o no se
<mimecar> enjuto: si
<mimecar> arp-: sin saber los test que hace cada uno no se puede decir eso
<morphiss> pues porque yo uso la version homefeed que la que esta capada,y me encuentra mas vulnerabilidades,tendria que ser alreves openvas encontrase mas o las que tenga que nessus,pero esto me lleva a la otra pregunta de cual me fio?
<enjuto> he acertado?
<mimecar> morphiss: ¿tienes el sistema con todas las actualizaciones puestas?
<enjuto> bueno pues ya mirare como hacer un script
<enjuto> gracias a todos chabales
<morphiss> si claro!
<erUSUL> morphiss: aunque este capada puede ser mejor que openvas? en que te basas para pensar lo contrario. o como dije antes puede que sea peor y te este dando *falsos* positivos
<erUSUL> morphiss: no tienes manera de saberlo si eres un lego en seguridad
<enjuto> nos vemos
<enjuto> adios
<morphiss> jejejej has acertado llevo poco y por eso pregunto me encuentr con problemas que seguramente para uno mas iniciado sean una tonteria,pero bueno tendre que aprender a base de urgar jejejjeje no??
<mimecar> morphiss: si tienes problemas de seguridad parchea tu sistema
<mimecar> no te pongas a pensar que programa es mejor
<arp-> ja
<mimecar> siempre que no sean como dice erUSUL falsos positivos
<morphiss> no,si mi sistema esta bien jejejje los que testeo son otros porque el mio ya me lose,simplemente comparo los programas para ver cual es mas exacto asi saber cual elegir jejejjeje
<morphiss> ademas buaaa tengo millones de preguntas que desbordarian cualquier for jejejeje
<mimecar> si no tienes actualizaciones de seguridad, ¿que ganas sabiendo que hay fallos?
<arp-> ja
<mimecar> si estas empezando no tienes los conocimientos necesarios para crear parches que resuelvan los fallos
<arp-> a demas convengamos que ese tipo de programas no analiza ciertos espectos de la seguridad
<arp-> no tenes una la garantia de estar sin bug's
<arp-> ...
<morphiss> pues de momento con lo poco que se ya te digo probar y preguntar y seguir aprendiendo
<mimecar> si tu ordenador no es un servidor crítico no te tienes que preocupar de esas cosas
<arp-> ok...
<morphiss> ya ya pero si no es para mi pc,,,,,es porque estoy estudiando y tengo preguntas nada mas!!!
<morphiss> y pruebo me da igual la ip....
<mimecar> si las dudas son de ubuntu las puedes preguntar aquí
<morphiss> tambien con nmap,dsniff,ettercap......y alguno mas
<morphiss> todoooooooooo esto biene en ubuntu
<arp-> :S
<morphiss> y si este es el chat de ubuntu creo no averme equivocado
<mimecar> dentro del soporte de ubuntu no entran los sniffer, aircrack y programas similares
<morphiss> pero vaya si no se puede preguntar preguntareeeeee quien mato a roger rabbit!!
<morphiss> y entonces hay algun chat por aqui de seguridad inalambrica?
<morphiss> sin molestar,con la pregunta
<cossier> morphiss, quizas haya un canal tipo #bactrack o algo asi para estos temas
<mimecar> busca en el listado de canales
<mimecar> morphiss: si la red wifi usa WPA2 poco puedes mejorar la seguridad de esa conexión
<arp-> mimecar... IPSEC en la red...
<Rcart> Buenas! Alguien ha configurado iTALC para funcionar como server en Ubuntu y clientes en windows? Tengo una LAN que quiero configurar con ese esquema, pero no logro que los clientes se conecten a mi servidor iTALC
<morphiss> ya,ya lo se si no es para mi seguridad que la mia esta segura es la de los demas!!!!
<cossier> morphiss, si lo hay #backtrack-es
<morphiss> auditria de redesssss
<morphiss> y como busco eso??jejeje
<cossier> morphiss, pones /join #backtrack-es
<arp-> e?
<arp-> j0
<cousteau> pero eso no es "un chat de seguridad inalámbrica", es un chat de backtrack
<cousteau> oh, no, otro netsplit
<arp-> ...
<cossier> pero backtrack tiene todos esos sniffers
<arp-> esta juventud...
<cousteau> (claro, que yo no había leído el resto de la conversación...)
<mimecar> auditar redes wifi que no son tuyas dudo que sea para "mejorar" la seguridad
<arp-> jajaj
<arp-> es el cuento tipico
<cousteau> es para mejorar la interconectividad
<arp-> ahahha
<arp-> para mejorar el servicio de internet :P
<cousteau> (la tuya, claro)
<arp-> ahahah
<EXio4_away> holas
<EXio4_away> :P
<EXio4_away> miren esto, en softonic esta Windows|Mobiles|Web|Linux|Mas plataformas (y luego en otro menu mac).. eso quiere decir, linux supero a mac??
<cousteau> no, tendrá más aplicaciones gratis, no sé...
<mimecar> EXio4_away: no descargues nunca programas de linux de softonic
<cousteau> de todas formas, softonic no es que digamos "el portal de referencia de software por excelencia"
<seyacat> EXio4_away, ni de windows tampoco
<dabor> tienen troyanos?
<mimecar> dabor: los "enlaces de descarga" te mandan a la web original del programa
<alejandro__> holas, buenas tardes
<juan-arg> alejandro__: buenas
<alejandro__> haber si me podeis ayudar con 1 regla de udevd
<alejandro__> podria reutilizar una variable de ATTRS y pasarla a un script como argumento ???
<juan-arg> alejandro__: aver que queres hacer.. pero te de udev cero..
<juan-arg> alejandro__: pero udev.. no podes trabajacon con bash script?
<alejandro__> mmmm, la verdad que no lo se eso
<alejandro__> yo pongo mas o menos esto: KERNEL="sdb", RUN+="/root/script KERNEL"
<alejandro__> perdon, KERNEL=="sd?"
<juan-arg> alejandro__: de udev.. ni pt idea.. sinceramente
<juan-arg> alejandro__: me ariego a decir que mi distro arch.. no lo tiene instalado en este momento
<alejandro__> cual usas
<morphiss> NESSUS ó OPENVAS?.....
<morphiss> hay alguien hay?
<mimecar> morphiss: ?
<morphiss> si
<morphiss> mimecar??
<morphiss> del otro chat no??
<morphiss> jajaajajj
<mimecar> ofttopic: Las distribuciones que usan pacman como gestor de paquetes parece que NO TIENEN los paquetes firmados
<mimecar> offtopic: si es el caso de alguno comprobarlo http://www.muylinux.com/2011/03/02/mal-rollo-con-arch-linux/
<morphiss> oye y este foro para que preguntas son??
<EXio4> seº
<mimecar> morphiss: que foro
<EXio4> seyacat, :P
<morphiss> perdon este chat!!
<mimecar> este para cosas de ubuntu, uso de programas, instalación de hardware...
<EXio4> seyacat, que pasa con esos programas? yo lo uso para saber los nombres de los progrsamas xd!
<Katarcis> XD
<morphiss> es que pregunte donde pregunte me mandan para otro lado jejeje
<morphiss> a ok!!
<EXio4> programas*
<mimecar> morphiss: la auditoría de redes wireless escapa de la temática de este canal
<juan-arg> mimecar: paccheck sirve para eso.. pero no es oficial (comprobar las sumas md5 de varios mirror)
<morphiss> vale vale......
<morphiss> lo tendre en cuenta!!
<mimecar> juan-arg: lo he puesto porque hay usuarios en el canal que la usan, para que sepan el problema que hay con las firmas
<juan-arg> mimecar: yo lo uso.. y cero problemas.. como te dije antes tenes el paccheck
<morphiss> bueno alguien sabe para que vale el programa de UBUNTU llamado alien??? esta si!!!
<erUSUL> !alien
<kubot> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<mimecar> morphiss: para convertir RPM en DEB
<morphiss> ole gracias mira equivocarme me a valido para algo,gracias!!
<erUSUL> morphiss: pero es mejor abstenerse de usarlo.
<morphiss> porque?
<EXio4> alien convierte varios tipos de paquetes.. no solo .deb a .rpm (y viceversa)
<mimecar> estas usando programas que no son de los repositorios
<morphiss> madre mia si es que no doy una!!
<mimecar> no tendrás actualizaciones de esos programas (seguridad o nuevas funciones)
<cousteau> no sólo eso, sino que no han sido pensados para ubuntu
<seyacat> EXio4, alien convierte de rmp a deb unicamente
<mimecar> morphiss: si estas pensando, instala programas usando solo el centro de software
<mimecar> empezando
<EXio4> seyacat, cuando lo instale tenia mas opciones :P pero hace rato no lo uso..jeje
<morphiss> y no hay alguno que sea de los repositorios?
<mimecar> tienes muchos programas en los repositorios
<seyacat> EXio4, man alien
<EXio4> seyacat, estoy en windows :P
<seyacat> EXio4, man alien en google tambien sirve
<cousteau> morphiss, buscas algún programa en particular?
<morphiss> ok,gracias y ya que estoy porque no puedo instalar ubuntu de forma grafica es decir solo lo puedo instalar en modo experto que aunque no lo soy lo consuigo,porque no puedo?
<morphiss> la verdad es que no pero tengo dudas y veo que aqui me pueden ayudar!!
<cousteau> ni idea... ¿poca RAM? ¿tarjeta gráfica rara? ¿disco con defectos?
<mimecar> morphiss: el modo experto es de la instalación en modo texto
<morphiss> es un  dell inspiron con amd!!!
<mimecar> ¿que CD estas instalando?
<morphiss> si claro
<morphiss> pues mira ahora te lo digo un sgd!!
<morphiss> ubuntu 10.04 lts i386
<morphiss> ese es
<mimecar> ¿estas usando la versión alternate?
<morphiss> el unico que me deja instalar de toooooooooodos los linux que he encontrado!
<mimecar> la instalación en modo texto solo la tiene el CD alternate
<mimecar> si no es alternate, la instalación es en modo gráfico
<EXio4> un debootstrap? :P
<EXio4> o algo asi era el nombre..jeje
<morphiss> pues no se........perola primera vez que quite el guindoxxx 7 le instale uno con modo grafico,y ya no pudemas!!instalarlo otra vez,no es que me guste mas o menos es mas que nada saber que ha pasadoporque intente lo que intente nada solo esta distro!!
<mimecar> si tu ordenador soporta windows 7 , cualquier CD de ubuntu se tiene que iniciar en modo gráfico
<morphiss> pues entonces nose porque formatee el disco con gparted completamente y nada de nada!!!xi
<mimecar> el CD que usas es un live cd?
<morphiss> no que va! ojala fuese ese el problema pero por desgracia no jejjee..bueno pero no es algo que me quite el sueño,mientras tenga linux!!pero me resulta raro.
<morphiss> ha gracias
<mimecar> morphiss: si no es un live cd no tendrás instalación en entorno gráfico
<morphiss> pero entonces?porque a mis colegas les instalo ubuntu y puedo hacerlo con el mismo cd que uso para mi,lo instalo en modo grafico,ellos si y yo no??!!
<morphiss> es por AMD o que?!
<mimecar> entonces si que usas un live cd
<mimecar> no tiene nada que ver
<mimecar> mira si te da errores al iniciar el live cd
<EXio4> morphiss, amd?? yo usaba el mismo cd para instalarlo en una amd y en una intel ;)
<morphiss> no me digas,entonces yo tengo el ubuntu instalado completamente y la gente que se lo instalo n??? bbbbuuuuuuuuffff que lio jjejeje
<morphiss> a mira si lo instalo en modo grafico cuando reinicio para usarlo se queda la pantalla en negro eso es lo qu me pasa!!!
<seyacat> yo en una maquina tenia problemas por que a partir del lucid hay un modo grafico especial para la consola de texto, y este monitor no soportaba la resolucion o que se yo
<mimecar> morphiss: el problema está mutando
<morphiss> ¿¿¿mutando??
<juan-arg> morphiss: modifica el xorg.conf desde un live, el de tu disco una ves instalado y cambia el driver a "vesa" y fijate si funciona
<mimecar> morphiss: primero empiezas diciendo que no te inicia el cd en modo gráfico
<mimecar> ahora que si lo hace y falla al reiniciar
<morphiss> hombre una cosa que no habia probado jejejej gracias,pero eso como lo hago inicio un livecd y..............?
<morphiss> si si me inicia,perdonnnn pero no lo puedo usar se keda la pantalla en negro
<morphiss> como siempre lo instalo sin interface pues no habia caido!!
<mimecar> busca si tu tarjeta gráfica tiene alguna incompatibilidad
<morphiss> creo que no porque yaa te digo cuando lo compre le pude instalar el ubuntu que yo quisiese,y un dia de repente,plas no me deja,si,me deja pero no puedo iniciarlo!!
<mimecar> estas instalando la misma versión con el mismo cd de ubuntu?
<d0lph1n> Hola a todos
<d0lph1n> tengo un problema con youtube, los videos se me ven en rosa
<morphiss> si,es un poco raro el ubuntu estudio si me deja pero no es el que yo quiero,siempre la misma desde que no me deja instalar otra,porque vaya probar las probe todas!!!
<mimecar> d0lph1n: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<d0lph1n> 10.10
<mimecar> ¿con todas las actualizaciones?
<d0lph1n> si
<mimecar> sube una captura en la que se vea ese "efecto" a imagehack por ejemplo
<mimecar> y pega el enlace
<morphiss> la unica que deja es ubuntu 10.04 LTS i386,ese es!
<mimecar> morphiss: busca si tu tarjeta gráfica tiene alguna incompatibilidad
<d0lph1n> http://img683.imageshack.us/i/pantallazorc.png/
<d0lph1n> mimecar, siempre me han funcionado los videos de youtube :S
<EXio4> me puedes pasar el link?
<klasko> Hola, cuando inicio Ubuntu este no encuentra la particion raiz y me quedo en una terminal initramfs. Cuando trato de acceder a la particion desde un live cd dice que hay un trabajo pendiente
<xangua> eso es por la nueva versión de flash, lo leí en la escuela d0lph1n
<xangua> descarga la anterior versión de la página de adobe o usa alguno de los fixes que mencionan en omg!ubuntu!
<d0lph1n> ok xangua voy a mirar
<juan-arg> klasko: hiciste un fsck?
<klasko> si, pero me dice que hay otro proceso utilizandolo
<juan-arg> klasko: estando en el live?
<klasko> si
<juan-arg> imposible..
<juan-arg> desmontalo de ultima
<juan-arg> con umount /media/etc
<klasko> ya está desmontado
<klasko> eso es lo raro
<juan-arg> mmmm....
<juan-arg> klasko: revisa en el smart.. aver si palmo
<klasko> en disk utility dice segun smart que esta bien
<klasko> ademas, puedo utilizar la particion de windows perfectamente
<klasko> y es el mismo disco
<juan-arg> klasko: fijate si desde testdisk podes leerla
<klasko> Probe eso de check disk desde utilidades de disco, y me dice Filesystem is NOT clar
<klasko> clear
<juan-arg> klasko: ...mmm..sudo testdisk /dev/tudisco ?
<juan-arg> que te sale
<klasko> Tengo que probar, ahora estoy en windows
<klasko> porque la conexion wifi en el live  cd es muy inestable
<klasko> ahora pruebo, pero es probable que no pueda acceder
<juan-arg> klasko: conecta el cable de red.. y listo.. y chatiamos sin problemas
<klasko> no llega :S
<klasko> Hola, al iniciar Ubuntu no encuentra la particion raiz y me deja en una terminal initramfs. Al ingresar desde un live CD, no puedo acceder a la particion porque dice que hay un trabajo pendiente.
<Guest78809> alguna ide como evitar que mi computadora haga un pitido tremendo cada vez que se apaga? inicio desde que actualice los drivers de ALSA
<anon> #opfallas
<klasko> Hola, al iniciar Ubuntu no encuentra la particion raiz y me deja en una terminal initramfs. Al ingresar desde un live CD, no puedo acceder a la particion porque dice que hay un trabajo pendiente.
<EXio4> klasko, :P
<EXio4> podrias usar otro livecd?
<klasko> ya he probado con tres, pero el problema no creo que sea el live CD
<EXio4> mmm
<klasko> he probado haciendo fsck sobre la particion, pero me dice que esta siendo usada
<klasko>  y al chequearla desde utilidades de disco dice "filesystem is NOT clean"
<EXio4> ... puedes montar la particion?
<klasko> no
<klasko> pero puedo acceder a la particion de windows que esta en el mismo disco .P
<EXio4> puedes pasar un screen de gparted mostrando el disco?
<minitux> hola  como puedo convertir avi a  3gp???
<klasko> no, porque ahora estoy escrbiendo desde otra pc :s
<EXio4> minitux, winff? ffmpeg?
<klasko> puedo describirlo
<EXio4> klasko, :? :?
<EXio4> ok ;)
<klasko> no muestra nada especial, solo cuanto ocupa, cuanto espacio queda y donde se encuentra (dev/sda2)
<EXio4> el filesystem? ext4? lo muestra?
<EXio4> tiene el iconito de "warning"?
<cossier> minitux, aparte tbn esta el mobilemediaconverter
<klasko> ahora me fijo
<klasko> muestra que es ext4 y no hay ningun cartel de warning
<EXio4> :?
<EXio4> eso si es muy raro :?
<klasko> nadie sabe responderme que es
<EXio4> pues tengo una idea loca :P
<klasko> dime
<klasko> xd
<EXio4> si usas un lector de ext4 para windows? que pasara :P
 * EXio4 piensa que es muy inseguro
<EXio4> debe ser un suicidio :P
<klasko> probare
<klasko> dime algun nombre, no conozco ninguno
<EXio4> muchisima suerte
<EXio4> hay un driver, extreader
<EXio4> o algo asi :?
<klasko> pero puede dañar el disco?
<minitux> ,mm
<Ubuntux> alguien sabe para que ubuntu se arreglan mas bugs (creo q la respuesta es obvia) para la 10.04 o 10.10? es q no me suspende el pc
<EXio4> klasko, ni idea, como dije, es un juego como el de la ruleta.
<cousteau> Ubuntux, a lo mejor es cosa de la RAM y la SWAP
<minitux> probe con ffmpeg  y avidemux   pero no pasa nada   necesito los videos para el celular    soporta 3gp y mp4
<EXio4> puede ser que "ganes" o "pierdas" es un locura mia, de las no recomendadas
<Ubuntux> cousteau no lo creo, en win funcionaba bien, y laswap la tengo con 3.5 gb
<EXio4> ultima, ultima opcion ;)
<klasko> Pero me refiero, es posible que dañe el disco? por que?
<cossier> minitux, has probado winff
<cousteau> minitux, me suena que en ffmpeg se puede ver una lista de formatos disponibles, para "decode" (D) y "encode" (E)
<EXio4> klasko, el disco no, pero podrias perder los archivos :|
<klasko> bueno, voy a probar
<klasko> de todos modos, he leido un poco y no dice nada de daños en los archivos
<klasko> Exio4, en un rato vuelvo y aviso
<ProXeN> ¿A formatear vas?
<Ubuntux> ProXeN Yoda?
<ProXeN> Ciber-Yoda, sí
<Ubuntux> ProXeN XD
<Ubuntux> no me suspende el pc, que puede ser?
<Ubuntux> estoy seguro q no es ni el ram ni la swap
<ProXeN> Uhm...
<ProXeN> Es raro que Ubuntu te de problemas con eso. Mira el .xinitrc a ver si inicias con ck-launch-session
<cousteau> Ubuntux, cuánta RAM tienes?
<Ubuntux> 1 gb
<ProXeN> Uf
<Ubuntux> si se q es mucha swap
<cousteau> bien, swap > ram... entonces ni idea
<Ubuntux> mmm
<cousteau> es que me suena que tiene que ser la misma o más que la RAM... o a lo mejor eso era para hibernar
<Ubuntux> <ProXeN> donde esta ese .xinitrc?
<ProXeN> en ~
<Ubuntux> ok
<Ubuntux> ~ es home?
<cousteau> no desactivaste el "gestor de energía", verdad?
<ProXeN> pon cd ~
<ProXeN> y ya está
<Ubuntux> <cousteau> no
<cousteau> o `cd` a secas
<ProXeN> es la carpeta del usuario
<Ubuntux> <ProXeN> ok
<ProXeN> La swap recomiendan que sea al menos, de la misma cantidad que la RAM
<ProXeN> Pero dicen que lo mejor es que sea del doble
<Ubuntux> <ProXeN> jajaj tengo el triple
<cousteau> bueno, eso cuando la RAM era del orden de 256 MB, ahora que es de varios gigas no tiene mucho sentido... además ralentiza bastante
<Ubuntux> tener mucho swap ralentiza?
<ProXeN> No sabía yo eso
<ProXeN> xD
<Ubuntux> o mejor, como puedo registrar en un log o algo el error o lo q pasa cuando suspendo o hiberno?
<EXio4> eso no es del todo cierto
<EXio4> el consumo de swap se puede controlar
<cossier> Ubuntux, mira en /var/log
<EXio4> hasta incluso solo dejarla para cuando hibernas
<Ubuntux> ok
<Ubuntux> cossier hay muchos archivos, cual veo?
<cossier> mi ordenador de 2GB casi no usa la swap ya que nunca ocupo mas alla de 2GB , la swap es de 2,2 GB
<cossier> Ubuntux, no se quizas kernel.log
<Ubuntux> ok
<Ubuntux> cossier kern.log?
<EXio4> cossier, pero por default en los kernel's 2.6.x cuando el consumo llega al 66% se usa la swap, pero podrias ponerle que solo se use cuando se llega al 99% :P
<cossier> Ubuntux, mira boot.log
<Ubuntux> ok
<Ubuntux> me sale
<Ubuntux> (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<cossier> EXio4,  no sabia que se pudiese controlar!!!
<EXio4> cossier, intentado optimizar ubuntu se aprende :P
<Ubuntux> ya no se que mas hace, he tenido este problema como hace 5 meses
<Ubuntux> hacer
<Ubuntux> alguna ayuda?
<hikaru> cual?
<hikaru> que problema tienes?
<hikaru> @Ubuntux que problema?
<Ubuntux> no me suspende el pc, que puede ser?
<Ubuntux> no es ni el ram ni la swap
<hikaru> no te lo suspende?
<hikaru> no es mejor
<Ubuntux> nop, se reinicia al suspender e hibernar
<hikaru> eso es raro
<hikaru> pero por lo que se
<cossier> Ubuntux, has mirado como esta la bios !!
<Ubuntux> si
<hikaru> no es la bios
<hikaru> aveses
<Ubuntux> en win funcionaba bien
<hikaru> es el OS
<hikaru> en ese aspecto
<EXio4> me pasa lo mismo con debian, pero tengo 2gb de swap y 1gb de ram :P
<hikaru> tengo entendido
<hikaru> que te pide sierta cantidad de espacion
<hikaru> en el HDD
<Ubuntux> sip, tengo 3,5 gb de swap
<cossier> Ubuntux, cuanta RAM tienes y cuanta swap??
<Ubuntux> ram 1gb
<Ubuntux> y swap 3,5gb
<EXio4> hikaru, por favor! D:
<shambala> hola mundo!!!
<EXio4> shambala, holas =)
<shambala> alguien me puede decir si todavia puedo conseguir en versiones originales los cd de ubunt 4.10 5.04 y 6.10?
<shambala> porque estoy haciendo una cuadro y son los unicos q me faltan para completar la coleccion
<EXio4> jeje
<cossier> Ubuntux, creo que tiene algo que ver con el acpi
<EXio4> luego pasa una foto :P
<Ubuntux> cossier tengo un bug reportado te doy el link
<shambala> los tendran en canonical?
<Ubuntux> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg2727679.html
<Ubuntux> ya no se cual es la pag del bug
<EXio4> no tengo la menor idea :P pero que distros tienes? solo ubuntu?
<Ubuntux> la voy a buscar
<Ubuntux> si
<hikaru> sep es algo de acpi
<hikaru> tambien
<Ubuntux> aa y en mint (ubuntu) tambien pasa
<hikaru> y lo del disco HDD
<hikaru> pero ... anterior mente te a pasado?
<Ubuntux> si
<Ubuntux> desde q compre el netbook
<EXio4> Ubuntux, que netbook es?
<EXio4> acer?
<cousteau> netbook? con 3.5 GB swap? ...no es SSD, claro
<Ubuntux> no, es una marca china, y se vende en EEUU, y me daban la opcion de que viniera con linux
<Ubuntux> hasee
 * EXio4 now away
<Ubuntux> bueno ojjala me puedan ayudar, ahora me tengo que ir un rato
<Ubuntux> gracias :)
 * EXio4 volvio! :P
<fosco_> buenas
<EXio4> fosco_, =D holas, como va todo?
<kingdsand> alguien que me puedda ayudar con el squid
<kingdsand> como hago para que el cache no se demore tanto en refrescarse
<kingdsand> especialmente el de los diarios
<kingdsand> se queda desactualizado
<cossier> kingdsand, el squid es de Debian?
<mauricio> alguien sabe alguna solucion para la suspencion?
<elshaka> algun usuario del cliente twitter pino por acá?
<antonio__> wenas
<antonio__> alguien me puede ayudar con 1 problema k tengo?
<antonio__> eske el centro de software no me deja instalar nada
<antonio__> nadie puede ayudarme?
<ProXeN> ¿Qué error te sale?
<chicomonte> YO
<mimecar> !ask antonio__
<kubot> antonio__: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<antonio__> no me sale error solo no me deja instalar
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<antonio__> ok
<mimecar> di si con eso te sale error
<antonio__> los 2?
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> si salen errores, copialos en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste antonio__
<antonio__> ok
<antonio__> de momento no sale ninguno
<kubot> antonio__: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<antonio__> el bot esta algo xungo xD
<antonio__> a tardao
<antonio__> ps no a salido ningun error
<mimecar> ok
<mimecar> que programa es el que quieres instalar y te da error
<antonio__> furius iso mount
<antonio__> e probado desde la web a instalar 1 version mas reciente y no me deja tampoco
<mimecar> ¿ese programa está en los repositorios?
<antonio__> si
<antonio__> no me salta para pedirme la contraseña
<mimecar> como se llama el paquete del programa
<xangua> y que te sale al querer instalar con apt ¿
<Bushido> oe
<Bushido> una pregunta
<Bushido> Por que al inctalar ubuntu
<Bushido> y va inicia rla instalacion
<Bushido> se bloquea la pantalla ?
<antonio__> mimecar: furiusisomount_0.11.3.1_all.deb
<mimecar> antonio__: sudo apt-get install furiusisomount
<Bushido> Oe!!
<mimecar> ¿se bloquea la pantalla?
<Bushido> diganme
<Bushido> ser ami targeta grafica ?
<antonio__> mimecar: pero como puedo solucionar para que me deje instalar otras cosas?
<mimecar> Bushido: ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<mimecar> antonio__: ahora funciona?
<Bushido> 10.10
<mimecar> Bushido: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<antonio__> lo tengo instalado ya si
<Osmodivs> Hola, mi memoria CF estaba funcionando bien, le meti un video descargado del internet, apage my PC y le meti la memoria a una Netbook, y me aparecio este error Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdb1: can't read superblock
<Osmodivs>  Reinicie my Net y siguio igual, bueno, a de ser un virus -pense - y que la llevo a mi PC y aparecio el mismo error, trate de montarlo e igual. ni suqiera le puedo dar una escaneada con el antivirus, ¿Que le paso a mi memoria?
<dabor> antonio__, tambien podrias instalar desde el gestor de paquetes synaptic
<Bushido> actualizacion de que ?
<antonio__> mimecar: ya pero no se porque se me a ido el centro de software
<mimecar> Bushido: los programas de ubuntu se actualizan con el tiempo
<Bushido> peor si no me deja instalarlo :S
<mimecar> Bushido: ahora tienes instalado ubuntu si o no
<Bushido> claro que no
<mimecar> antonio__: ¿has hecho algo raro en el ordenador?
<Bushido> no me deja
<Bushido> me bloquea la pc
<Bushido> cuando va a instalar
<mimecar> Bushido: ¿has comprobado si la ISO está bien descargada?
<antonio__> mimecar: nada de nada solo instalar programas
<Bushido> e gastado mas de 10 CD
<mimecar> Osmodivs: ¿que formato tiene esa memoria?
<Bushido>  y fotos estan en iso y descarags diferentes
<dabor> 10 CD para que?
<Bushido> asi que si lo descarge bn
<Osmodivs> mimecar,  FAT32
<mimecar> Bushido: eso no me dice nada
<mimecar> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Bushido> estaba leyendo
<Bushido> y decia
<mimecar> comprueba si la ISO que tienes te da el mismo código que los de esa web
<Bushido> que la targeta garfica no es compatibe con ubuntu 10.10
<antonio__> mimecar: instale el wine y el amsn
<Bushido> yo tengo una gt240
<antonio__> mimecar: todo desde los repositorios
<mimecar> antonio__: el centro de software no aparece en tu ordenador?
<antonio__> mimecar: si aparece pero al darle click en instalar ya no me pide la contraseña
<mimecar> antonio__: crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y prueba de nuevo
<Reisilver> yo tengo una GT220 va bien es una serie menos pero no debería haber problemas
<antonio__> mimecar: ok
<Bushido> es la seria gt240
<Bushido> viejo
<mimecar> Bushido: si sabes que no es compatible, en la misma web que lo dice te pondrán como instalar ubuntu
<Bushido> no sale :s
<antonio__> mimecar: error al crear usuario
<Bushido> no encuentro solucion
<Reisilver> ah lástima que no tengo placa madre para esa tarjeta de video, hubiera sido la leche jugar el left4dead con wine
<mimecar> Bushido: pon el enlace a la web que dice que no es compatible
<mimecar> antonio__: que error
<Bushido> estaba probando el ubuntu 11.04 y tambien va tener el mismo problema
<mimecar> ubuntu 11 es una versión alfa en estos momentos
<mimecar> pueden cambiar mucho los programas
<dabor> antonio__, no siempre pide contraseña, el tema es si instala o no instala
<antonio__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575754/
<Reisilver> no creo que sea la tarjeta de video, podría ser problema con el driver de video
<antonio__> siempre me pide la contraseña para instalar el 1º programa cuando abro el centro de software
<mimecar> antonio__: ¿no te ha dado problemas al instalar desde consola?
<antonio__> mimecar: ningun error me salio
<mimecar> el centro de software solo pide la contraseña la primera vez
<mimecar> si lo dejas abierto no la pide
<Bushido> los driver del video
<antonio__> mimecar: ya pero eske no se instala nada de lo k elijo
<Bushido> pero
<Algabe> como puedo hacer que mis contactos vean mi webcam?
<Bushido> si con ubuntu 10.04 no me dio problemas
<Algabe> ya que no les aparece
<antonio__> mimecar: desde la consola se instalo sin problemas
<mimecar> Bushido: ubuntu 10.10 lleva el driver libre por defecto
<Reisilver> Bushido yo uso la 10.04
<Reisilver> ah quizá el driver ese libre nouveau
<Bushido> ?
<Reisilver> sip
<Bushido> no entendi lo que dijsites viejo
<Reisilver> ese driver libre es conflictivo
<Bushido> -.-"
<antonio__> mimecar: viste el error?
<Reisilver> el nouveau
<Bushido> ocea que mi gasto de dinero fue en bano ?
<mimecar> no tiene mucho sentido ese error
<antonio__> ese driver no permite aceleracion 3d
<mimecar> Bushido: instala la 10.04
<Bushido> peor si es version vieja :S
<Bushido> por eso te pregunto
<Bushido> gaste 300 mil pesos en esa targeta
<mimecar> quieres que funcione si o no
<antonio__> yo tengo k buscar drivers para mi grafica tb xD
<Reisilver> versión vieja=?¿¿??¿?
<Bushido> y me estas diciendo que no valio la pena comprarla ?
<mimecar> Bushido: CABEZÓN
<Reisilver> VIEJAAAAAA ?¿ what
<mimecar> te fallará por el driver libre
<Reisilver> es la LTS man
<Bushido> LTS ?
<mimecar> si pones la versión antigua usarás el driver normal y seguramente te funcionará
<Reisilver> cuál viejaaaaaaaaaa?¿
<Reisilver> es a versión que tiene dos años de soporte
<mimecar> otra opción es hacer que el sistema inicie con un driver genérico e instalar el driver de nvidia
<Reisilver> la verdad la 10.10 no la probe no sé que tal será
<mimecar> Reisilver: igual que la 10.04
<Reisilver> mimecar no será ese nouveau
<mimecar> Reisilver: si
<Bushido> que es nouveau ?
<Reisilver> dedería quitarlo primero
<antonio__> mimecar: yo la tengo instalada esa version y recien instalada si daba algo de problemas
<Reisilver> recuerdo que me di un poco de bronca a mí
<antonio__> con las actualizaciones me empezo a funcionar todo
<mimecar> antonio__: hasta que no has puesto las actualizaciones puede tener errores
<Reisilver> yo tengo el controlador de nvidia el propietario por razones de aceleración 3d
<antonio__> ya las tenia instaladas todas
<antonio__> este error k me sale a venido bastante despues
<Bushido> :S
<Bushido> otra cosa
<mimecar> Bushido: ya sabes las dos opciones que tienes
<Bushido> linux cuando va por fin poder jugar juegos de ultima generacion ?
<antonio__> ya se puede
<mimecar> cuando los fabricantes los programen para linux
<Bushido> como ?
<Reisilver> esa es una pregunta a las empresas que hacen juegos
<antonio__> cuando deje de ser comercial windows xD
<Bushido> ?
<Reisilver> windowssssssssssss xp se niega a morirrrrrr
<mimecar> Bushido: algunos juegos puedes jugar con wine
<Osmodivs> sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<Osmodivs> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<Osmodivs> dosfsck 3.0.9, 31 Jan 2010, FAT32, LFN
<Osmodivs> Seek to 28721610240:Invalid argument
<Reisilver> el 7 lo quiere matar+
<mimecar> pero el rendimiento no es siempre el mismo
<Osmodivs> Alguien sabe que significa esto?
<Bushido> peor corren de lo ams asqueroso
<antonio__> hay 1 programa k se llama playonlinux k te permite instalar bastantes juegos
<Osmodivs> no puedo leer mi memoria
<Bushido> es como tener 512 de mb de ram un procesador sempron de 1.3 ghz y no targeta grafica
<Bushido> o jugar crysis en esa pc :S
<mimecar> Bushido: crysis está programado para windows
<mimecar> que es otro sistema operativo
<antonio__> yo ize 1 prueba en 1 pc de un amigo
<antonio__> y instale los sims 3 y funcionaba muy bien
<Reisilver> bueno yo juego el left4dead 1 y 2 , el killing floor los tres online los Call of duty hasta el 5 man
<antonio__> y el world of warcraft
<Bushido> probe jugar el cod4 mw2 y el alterwinet
<Bushido> y ni salia
<Bushido> Error
<Bushido> no podia jugar oline -.-"
<ProXeN> si quereis jugar instalaos Windows
<antonio__> hay juegos k como en windows necesitan librerias
<Reisilver> el call od duty 4 lo pase en el ubuntu 10.04 buen juego
<ProXeN> No merece la pena correr juegos con WIne
<Reisilver> debería comprarlo
<ProXeN> porque aunque funcionen, no vais a sacarle el 100% de rendimiento de vuestra gráfica
<Reisilver> yo juego con wine + juego de PC para mí vale la pena no corren todos pero se puede jugar
<Bushido> y que paso con el desarrollo de DX11 en linux como antivo ?
<antonio__> por ejemplo el famoso net framework es necesario para la mayoria de programas y juegos
<Reisilver> yo juego online
<mimecar> antonio__: no tiene sentido .net en un juego
<ProXeN> La única esperanza para los gamers en Linux es Unigine
<mauricio> !OT
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Osmodivs> Bueno, gracias por todo
<Osmodivs> ah, gracias mauricio
<Osmodivs> pero... nah
<mauricio> :)
<Reisilver> ok kubot lo siento ya entendi offtopic
<mauricio> ;)
<antonio__> kubot no es 1 tio xD
<mauricio> claro q no, kuBOT
<Bushido> diganme un juego que sea bueno
<mimecar> xkobo
<Bushido> y que nos ea tan asquerosod e graficos
<Reisilver> sólo diré esto jueguen JERICHO o shellshock 2 yo los pase en gnu linux para ser exacto en un mandriva linux ejjejejejejeje tb me gusta ubuntu
<antonio__> busca en los repositorios hay muxos
<Bushido> que pa eso pague 300 por targeta grafica para juagr juegos buenos
<Osmodivs> Bushido, jugemos a esto: A que alguien me diga como puedo montar mi tarjeta de memoria!
<mimecar> Bushido: juega en windows
<Bushido> pero windows entran mucho virus
<mimecar> o tendrías que haber buscado mejor el soporte en linux
<mimecar> Bushido: eso no es cierto
<Reisilver> aprende el codigo de wine y mejoralo
<antonio__> ya empiezan a aver por linux tb
<Osmodivs> Linux no tiene soporte en nada, ni en el IRC
<Osmodivs> de eso ya me di cuenta
<mimecar> Osmodivs: ?
<Reisilver> ejejjejejejejejejeje
<Algabe> como puedo hacer que mis contactos vean mi webcam si yo si puedo verla
<Reisilver> qué programa usas amsn Algabe?
<Algabe> Reisilver: emesene
<Bushido> entonces me tengo que quedar en windows
<Algabe> trae soporte para video
<Bushido> para los juegos :S
<Reisilver> y para terminar con los juegos wine RULESSSSSSSSSSSS
<Bushido> estar en ese monopolio
<Reisilver> emesene ?¿
<antonio__> mimecar: voy a reiniciar haber si me vuelve a funcionar el centro de software
<Reisilver> haber aquí tengo uno
<mauricio> Algabe si quieres video y voz sin problemas usa amsn
<antonio__> en españa se esta obligando a usar linux en los colegios
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<antonio__> windows poco a poco morira xD
<mauricio> mimecar no hay caso
<Bushido> el fin
<Bushido> linux es aburrido
<Bushido> si no se puede juagr agusto
<Reisilver> ijalá en mi país se oblñigará a usar linux qué pena..................
<mimecar> Bushido: recuerda que estas comprando juegos de otra plataforma
<Reisilver> que sí se puede jugar
<Algabe> pero amsn no se adapta bien a gnome
<antonio__> hay juegos k venden para linux
<ProXeN> Bushido: Si solo usas el pc para jugar, Linux es aburrido, sí
<mimecar> "es aburrido", manda un correo a los fabricantes y que te den buenos drivers
<mauricio> Algabe en su pagina hay temas
<mimecar> o que programen en linux sus juegos
<Reisilver> sólo que hay que estudiar un poco para que corran los juegos
<Bushido> se peude mandar mensajes
<Bushido> a los fabricantes
<Bushido> por que
<ProXeN> Nvidia tiene buenos drivers, el problema es de los motores gráficos
<Bushido> apuesto a que ara que por sin ya isieran linux tambien para juegos
<ProXeN> Que usan librerias DirectX
<mimecar> si, pero no te harán caso
<Bushido> -.-"
<mimecar> es más costoso programar para linux
<Bushido> aja y por que
<Bushido> si todo el mundo quiere eso
<Bushido> los gamer
<Bushido> etc
<Reisilver> bueno yo uso el PC para jugar tb así que a mí me parece que wine funciona y bien con algunos juegos mejor que en win
<ProXeN> El problema es que menos de un 1% de usuarios en el mundo
<ProXeN> Usa Linux
<ProXeN> No es rentable programar para un SO que solo usa un 1%
<Bushido> -.-
<Reisilver> yo soy parte de ese 1% y me siento orgulloso
<Bushido> oe
<mauricio> ProXeN no era el 5%
<mauricio> ?
<Bushido> pero si e s1% es por que linux es aburrido sin juegos geniales
<Bushido> aver
<ProXeN> Si añadimos servers y demás sí
<Bushido> en mi opinion
<ProXeN> Pero usuarios como tales, me parece que solo el 1%
<Bushido> linux si pudierna jugar hay todo el mundo
<mauricio> ok
<Bushido> ya seria linuxero
<ProXeN> Y 5% mac
<mauricio> pero ese 1% deben ser 1000000000 de pcs?
<Reisilver> gracias a linux la gente juega Online
<ProXeN> Aun así son porcentajes absurdos, pudiendo programar para Linux que tiene un noventaitantos %
<ProXeN> para Windows*
<Reisilver> los serverssssssssssssss corren en linuxxxxxxxxxxx
<ProXeN> Asegurándote así que tu juego llega a casi el 100% del público
<ProXeN> los servers, sí
<ProXeN> pero no los clientes
<ProXeN> que es donde corren los juegos
<ProXeN> xD
<Reisilver> yo juego con wine
<ProXeN> Jugar con wine no merece la pena
<Reisilver> le saque la vuelta hace tiempo al windowssssss
<ProXeN> A menos que sean juegos muy viejos
<mauricio> <ProXeN> por que?
<Bushido> juegos viejo
<Reisilver> Left4dead 1
<Bushido> estamos en el año 2011
<Bushido> aqui ya esiste lo tactil
<Reisilver> Left4dead 2 Killing floor
<ProXeN> Porque me parece absurdo gastarte 200€ en una gráfica para tener 80-100fps
<ProXeN> Y jugar desde Wine para tener 40fps como MUCHO
<ProXeN> Y eso si funciona
<ProXeN> xD
<Reisilver> Jericho, Call of duty 6 , etc
<mauricio> <ProXeN> y el call of duty mw2?
<ProXeN> Y sin los gráficos al máximo
<mauricio> funciona perfecto
<ProXeN> Con los gráficos al máximo?
<mauricio> si
<Bushido> cod 4 mw2 no sirve para juagr oline en wine
<Bushido> con el alterwinet
<Bushido> sale error
<ProXeN> fps estables?
<mauricio> sip
<Bushido> a no ser que seas un puto millonario y compres el juego
<Reisilver> yo lo juego online
<ProXeN> Pues será de los pocos
<mauricio> y el battlefield 2 tambien
<Reisilver> desde los server de master setty
<ProXeN> Starcraft 2 pierde muchos FPS en Wine
<mauricio> y el NFSMW tambien
<Bushido> ?
<ProXeN> Crysis, otro tanto
<mauricio> y puedo seguir
<Bushido> oye peor ven aca
<Bushido> linux ya tiene años
<ProXeN> de todos modos
<Bushido> programando
<Bushido> etc
<ProXeN> permíteme que dude que un juego con WIne
<mimecar> !enter
<kubot> No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<ProXeN> tenga los mismos fps que en Windows
<Bushido> y no se les da por hacer un Maldito grafico pra juagr bn loko ?
<Bushido> solo programan
<Bushido> el escritorio
<Bushido> etc
<Bushido> nada mas es lo que veo
<ProXeN> No es tan sencillo Bushido
<mimecar> Bushido: linux tiene juegos
<mimecar> la gente programa lo que necesita
<Bushido> juegos como CS :S
<Bushido> loco estamos en el año 2011
<mimecar> Bushido: programa tu mismo un juego
<Bushido> aqui e spara jugar crysis 2, bad company 2 cod4 mw2
<Bushido> sin problema
<mimecar> tienes todo lo necesairo en ubuntu
<Reisilver> se puede jugar y punto no miento los gráficos al máximo algunos juegos no los puedo jugar pero va muy bien en high en very high se lentea
<ProXeN> Bushido: Linux nunca ha sido un SO para gamers
<mauricio> <ProXeN> Sabayon?
<Bushido> si no es SO para gamer
<Bushido> entonces solo es pa trabajar
<Reisilver> bueno no es un S.O para gamers pero de que se puede jugar se puede
<mauricio> <Bushido> yo lo uso para jugar tambien
<Reisilver> qué juegas mauricio
<mauricio> nexuiz, open arena, urban terror
<Bushido> ese urban terror
<mauricio> y juegos en wine
<Bushido> es el unicoq e vale la pena
<Bushido> en linux
<Reisilver> el urban terror es una pasada
<Bushido> por que es antivo
<ProXeN> Jugar se puede, pero Windows siempre va a tener mejor rendimiento por la sencilla razón de que los juegos son nativos para Win
<Carlitos__> amigos  un   favor
<Carlitos__> tengo un  corei5 con 8 gb   de  ram
<ProXeN> Y no todo es jugar o trabajar con un pc, Bushido
<Carlitos__> y bueno la  maquina  se  me  esta poniendo   cada  rato
<Carlitos__> tengo  que  estar   reiniciando
<Reisilver> reiniciando=?¿
<mauricio> <Carlitos__> q grafica tienes?
<Carlitos__> puse top y me  sale  ualgo como netns  como  35 %
<mimecar> Carlitos__: ¿versión de ubuntu?
<Carlitos__> gnome
<Carlitos__> actualizado
<Carlitos__> todo esta bien
<Carlitos__> sino  que  justo hoy en la  tarde  empezo  a  actuar  asi
<mimecar> que número de verión de ubuntu tienes
<mauricio> <Carlitos__> pon lspci en tu pc y pega lo q salga en pastebin
<mauricio> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Reisilver> pero no es normal que reinicies , se te cuelga las aplicaciones?¿
<antonio_> mimecar: gracias no se como pero ya funciona xDD
<mimecar> ok
<Bushido> no hay todabia empresas para crear juegos en linux
<Bushido> con alta resolucion
<Bushido> y buen grafico ?
<mauricio> <Bushido> quake 4?
<Carlitos__> mauricio: http://pastebin.com/0BpjiTtC
<Reisilver> quake 4 lo estaba jugando pero con wine y todo en alto, buen juego
<antonio_> mimecar: sabes por casualidad como puedo cambiar la ruta de donde e montado 1 imagen?
<mauricio> <Carlitos__> se ve normal, lo unico q podria dar problemas es nvidia por los cuelgues
<Bushido> pero ese quake 4
<Carlitos__> mauricio:  no me  habia  pasado nada,  antes  ,  justo ahorita  se  ha  puesto  asi
<Bushido> es como jugar alien arena
<Bushido> etc
<Carlitos__> mauricio:  alguna  forma  de ver  porque ?
<mauricio> <Carlitos__> y porque si?
<ProXeN> Bushido: Hay empresas para eso
<mauricio> o instalaste algo?
<ProXeN> Pero no lo hacen porque no es rentable
<Bushido> ?
<Carlitos__> mauricio:  ayer  instale  vsftpd y hoy  ando  subiendo fotos, pero noi   creo  que  sea  por  esto no ?
<antonio_> weno me voy byee
<Reisilver> Carlitos mas que sistema, parece hardware, dime cuando usaste el livecd te reconocio todo?
<Carlitos__> Reisilver:  estoy en la  maquina  ahora
<mauricio> <Carlitos__> y si matas ese proceso?
<Algabe> Reisilver: tampoco con amsn mis contactos ven mi webcam :S
<Reisilver> Algabe
<Reisilver> dime que modelo de webcam es
<Algabe> es una marca BTO y dice USB2.0 JPEG webcam
<Reisilver> Carlitos una pregunta se te cuelga o te reinicia el PC de la nada?¿
<Carlitos__> Reisilver:  se me  pone  lentisimo, el cursos  se  mueve  peor que  camara  lenta
<Reisilver> Algabe estaba revisando este link http://acercadeubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/05/amsn-en-ubuntu-y-configuracion-de.html
<Reisilver> parece disco duiro
<Reisilver> es  nueva el PC?
<Reisilver> usas sólo ubuntu?¿
<Carlitos__> Reisilver:  relativamente  nueva  tendra  maximo   sus  tres  meses
<Reisilver> tienes estabilizador o UPS?¿
<Carlitos__> Reisilver:  no uso eso
<Reisilver> se te ha ido la luz con la PC encendida
<Reisilver> no usas ninguna de las dos ?¿
<Carlitos__> Reisilver:  antes  de ayer  hubo un problema  con la  luz que  se  bajoneaba  la  luz , pero lo apague  el  cpu hasta  el  dia  siguiente  que ya  estaba  todo normal
<Carlitos__> Reisilver:  no uso ninguno   de  los dos
<Reisilver> está conectada de frente al tomacorriente
<Carlitos__> Reisilver:  asi  es
<Reisilver> ummmmm yo te recomendaría un UPS es más seguro para cuidar la inversión de la compra
<Novato> buenas gente
<Novato> una ayuda
<Reisilver> pero me late que tu disco duro se está resintiendo por eso
<Reisilver> lentitud, es por las cabezas de lectura del disco duro
<Novato> tengo una mini laptop isonic y le instale ubuntu 10.10 pero el mouse pad se me vuelve loco
<Carlitos__> my god
<Carlitos__> el  disco   duro   es  nuevo   de  un   tera
<Novato> tengo que travajarla con un mouse usb
<Reisilver> man
<Reisilver> Carlitos
<Carlitos__> ya  comenzo  a  pinerse  lento
<mauricio> Novato se vuelve loco al tocar con dos dedos?
<Reisilver> la PC aún tiene garantía
<Novato> con uno
<Novato> normal
<mauricio> mm
<mauricio> es synaptics??
<Novato> y empiesa a abrir programas como loco
<Reisilver> te sugiero que lo lleves a la tienda y que los técnicos de windowssssss se rompan el coco para ver que tiene el PC y te respondan por la garantía
<Novato> windowssss jajajajajajaja
<Reisilver> pero hay una contra creo que el NTFS ese de windows te tapa los sectores defectuosos y gracias a esa vaina el disco aparentemente se arregla lo cual es falso sólo amplia la vida hasta que la garantía se acaba cuando no Billllllllllllllll
<Novato> alguien me puede ayudar
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-05
<Reisilver> yo recomiendo un UPS es más seguro usar el PC así y sí es caro mejor
<Reisilver> habal Novato
<Reisilver> Roockie
<Novato> mi touch pad se vuelve loco y me abre programas al azar
<Novato> tengo que trabajarla con un mouse usb
<Reisilver> quizá está desconfigurado
<Reisilver> que es lo más seguro
<Reisilver> Novato estoy dándole un vistazo a esto
<Reisilver> http://krankeshirn.blogspot.com/2007/04/configurar-touchpad-en-ubuntu.html
<Novato> voy a verlo tambien
<erAbuelo> buenas noches
<Reisilver> Novato te dicen que modifiques el archivo xorg.conf backapeando el original pero tb te dan opción de usar iuna aplicación visual qsynaptics
<Reisilver> hola erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola Reisilver
<Reisilver> hola
<DavidReza> join #ubuntu-mx
<Mahoro> alguien sabe de ldap
<Mahoro> ???
<Mahoro> #ldap-es
<Jasonn> Bienvenido al canal de sopporte en espanol :)
<Mahoro> thanks
<Mahoro> #ldap
<Jasonn> en verdad que yo no se nada de eso, google te podria ayudar mas qe yo
<Mahoro> e descargado un monton de manual
<Mahoro> hasta un tutorial
<Mahoro> sobre eso
<Mahoro> sin embargo soy nuevo en ubuntu
<Mahoro> al instalar ubuntu server
<Mahoro> era terrible
<Mahoro> ni entorno grafico tenia
<Mahoro> creo que me e metido en algo muy complejo sin saber
<Jasonn> definiticvamente
<Jasonn> si quieres un GUI para ub-server
<Jasonn> tipea: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Reisilver> Mahoro
<Reisilver> en youtube has buscado tutoriales de eso
<Mahoro> claro
<Mahoro> que si
<Mahoro> si me demore instalarlo como2 meses
<Mahoro> fue terrible
<Mahoro> aprendi asi aprendi a usar comandos
<Mahoro> solo puedo instalarlo casi completo
<Mahoro> manualmente
<Mahoro> compilandolo
<Mahoro> pero encontre un manual
<Mahoro> un curso en flash
<Mahoro> pero usa suse
<Mahoro> y parece que
<Mahoro> es muy distinto
<Mahoro> solo quiero hacer correr
<Mahoro> ya tengo gnome como entorno
<Jasonn> que intentas haces con este servidor?
<Mahoro> es para un trabajo
<Mahoro> de practicas
<Mahoro> un active directory en software libre
<Jasonn> ah
<Mahoro> y lo peor de todo
<Mahoro> es que nadie nadie me puede ayudar
<Mahoro> nadie sabe
<Mahoro> solo escucharon de ldap
<guampa> yo instale un server openldap, pero todavia me falta mucho para entender bien todo
<guampa> que queres saber Mahoro?
<Mahoro> amigo
<Mahoro> e instalado
<Mahoro> el ldap server
<Mahoro> pero tambien hay un tutorial que lo instala nss y pam??
<Mahoro> tu los instalaste aparte??
<guampa> no lo use para autenticar, lo use como base de datos para horde
<guampa> no se puede implementar active directory en linux, aunque si muchas de sus caracteristicas
<Mahoro> claro
<guampa> tal vez lo mas cercano sea samba 4
<Mahoro> pero el que mas se hacerca es ldap no es cierto??
<guampa> si, y samba4
<Mahoro> con samba 4 puedes controlar los servicios de un xp??
<Mahoro> es decir como active direcotory digamos le quitamos el privilegio a un usuario que use el audio
<Mahoro> con samba 4 se puede?
<guampa> samba4 lo que tiene es completo o casi completo el funcionamiento del active directory como se implemento a partir de ws2000
<Mahoro> interesante
<guampa> con samba3 / openldap podes armar un PDC en linux, en modo de directorio NT
<guampa> lo cual sigue siendo bastante bueno y si, podes administrar el dominio y propagar gpos
<guampa> no lo intente, lo que si pude enchufar servers de archivo y mail para que autentiquen contra un dominio nativo windows
<guampa> ahora los servers son ws2008 y anda bien eso
<Mahoro> una pregunta amigo
<Mahoro> lo que me rompio la cabeza fue instlar el db berkeley
<Mahoro> a ti tambien te dio problemas??
<guampa> a mi lo que me dio problemas es que ahora openldap almacena su propia config dentro del directorio
<guampa> asi que si la chingas tenes que generar esquemas a mano
<Mahoro> asi
<guampa> antes usaba un .conf
<guampa> una herramienta que me vino buena pa administrarlo es el phpldapadmin
<guampa> y despues intente armar unos esquemitas como los que se usan en active directory, y mas o menos encontre cosas
<Mahoro> en el manual dise slapd -option-
<Mahoro> y nada
<Mahoro> sabes ingles
<Mahoro> encontraste algun tutorial
<guampa> si
<guampa> si hay, creo que tengo algunos urls
<guampa> espera que los busco y te los paso x pastebin
<Mahoro> mira
<Mahoro> tengo uno
<Mahoro> que estoy siguiente
<Mahoro> te paso
<marti1125> hola ayuda
<marti1125> no puedo actualizar mi pc
<marti1125> :(
<marti1125> ubuntu
<omikron4> como que no puedes actualizar ubuntu marti1125??
<Mahoro> http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/8488047/LinuxCBT-OpenLDAP-Training.html
<Mahoro> este es el tutorial
<Mahoro> que sigo
<guampa> http://pastebin.com/3Fp97ZMs
<guampa> los de ldap incluyen algunos sobre los esquemas microsoft
<guampa> parece buenisimo
<guampa> me lo voy a bajar
<Mahoro> si
<Mahoro> esta en suse
<Mahoro> en ubuntu no corre rcldap start
<Mahoro> es para ejecutar ldap
<dabor> mahoro trata de escribir oraciones enteras
<Mahoro> sera por que esta mal instalado o por que solo funciona en suse? por que el manual dice que hay que poner ldap -opcion-  y pongo ldap 0 luego con 1 2 etc
<Mahoro> pero no me sale la confirmacion de que esta corriendo? que sera?
<guampa> si lo que te referis es a iniciar el servicio
<guampa> hace ls /etc/init.d/*ldap* y fijate como se llama el script de control del servicio
<Mahoro> exacto!!!! que usas tu??
<guampa> yo lo estoy corriendo en un centos, en mi trabajo
<Mahoro> yo tambien pienso cambiarme a centos
<Mahoro> me lo recomendaron
<guampa> a mi no me gusta, prefierodebian
<guampa>  los redhats no me gustan mucho
<guampa> pero el jefe dijo que centos
<guampa> una vez que lo identifiques, para iniciarlo sudo service <nombre> start
<Mahoro> tambien me estoy descargando pero pero dicen que es mas level, solo con desirte que antes de empezar esta locura no sabia nada de linux bueno una que otra cosa basica pero ni instalar programas
<guampa> y mira yo algo se de linux, pero openldap me parece uno de los servers mas bravos de manejar, tal vez por que no lo cacho del todo todavia
<guampa> es apasionante el ldap eso si
<Mahoro> man en usr/local/etc solo encutrno a openldap no a init.d
<guampa> ese no es el path que te pase
<Mahoro> si
<guampa> guampa: hace ls /etc/init.d/*ldap* y fijate como se llama el script de control del servicio
<Mahoro> dise no such fie or direcotory
<guampa> mm
<guampa> slapd puede llamarse
<guampa> sudo service slapd start
<Mahoro> pero entre a local/libexec y puse slapd start
<Mahoro> y no me mando un mensaje de falla pero tampoco de respuesta es decir
<Mahoro> no me mando nada, como se que esta corriendo el servicio???
<guampa> te conviene siempre manejar los servicios desde los scripts, no directamente
<guampa> esto aplicalo a cualquier server que uses
<guampa> los scripts se encargan de un monton de cosas ademas de arrancar o parar el server
<guampa> como locking, limpieza, y otras cosas, y presentan una interfaz de control un poco mas homogenea
<Mahoro> si funciona con init.d/*slapd*
<Mahoro> y me da la respuesta de /etc/init.d/slapd
<Mahoro> ahora pondre sudo slapd start
<guampa> sudo service slapd start
<Mahoro> esto se lo agradesco a mi amigo guampa que creyo siempre en mi y a mis amigos mas cercanos, eeeeeeeee se activo la webada
<Mahoro> es como ganar el oscar
<guampa> si queres chequear que esta corriendo con "sudo netstat -ltnp | grep --color slapd", te tendria que mostrar que esta escuchando en el tcp/389
<guampa> jajajaja
<guampa> bien
<Mahoro> dice LISTEN 747/slapd
<Mahoro> tcp y en tcp6   esta bien verdad?
<bollullera2> asco de conexión.
<guampa> que raro en el 747
<Mahoro> estoy usandolo en vmware
<guampa> el normal es 389 y con ssl el 600 y algo creo
<Mahoro> sea bueno o malo esta corriendo, y eso se merece unas chelas
<guampa> jejeje
<Mahoro> eres de mexico??? para ir e invitarte
<guampa> me alegro compadre
<guampa> un poco mas lejitos, argentina
<Mahoro> estas cerco
<Mahoro> yo soy de peru
<guampa> esa vecino :)
<Mahoro> bueno man
<Mahoro> seguir con el tutorial
<Mahoro> pero en el tutorial me esta pidiendo
<Mahoro> PAM Y NSS es necesario? en el manual de administrador de ldap tambien me pide un par de cosas que no le instale, pero lo que ldap me pedia que isntalara si o si solo era el DB berkeley, no se si el resto es neceario
<dabor> #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<guampa> si queres manejar la autenticacion vas a tener que aprender NSS y PAM, el primero es la configuracion de las bases de datos del OS, o sea que listas de usuarios, de passwords, de hosts, etc dispones
<guampa> y PAM es una forma unificada para que los componentes que proveen autenticacion y lo que la solicitan se entiendan
<Mahoro> man
<Mahoro> tienes msn
<guampa> no, pero suelo andar x aca
<Mahoro> para certe sincero sos el unico que tiene bases de ldap
<Mahoro> ni mis profes espcialistas en software libre ni en base de datos sabe de ldap solo lo escucharon
<Mahoro> bueno me siento bien al saber que no soy el unico que sigue al gusanito verde con antenitas del ldap
<guampa> mira
<guampa> los profesores no tienen porque saber de eso, pero si o si cualquier sysadmin lo va a conocer
<guampa> sea de windows o unix/linux
<guampa> porque ahi se usa mucho para guardar la base de usuarios
<guampa> es basicamente una base de datos
<guampa> solo que el modelo no es el tipico relacional
<guampa> o sea
<Mahoro> el administrador puede tener el control de privilegios sobre los demas usuarios en ldap verdad?
<guampa> que lo que haces es guardar info y despues ejecutar consultas para obtenerla de nuevo
<guampa> tiene que tenerlo
<Mahoro> es decir puede asignar roles a sus usuarios como en active directory
<guampa> sisi
<guampa> hay diversos esquemas para eso
<guampa> microsoft obviamente hizo uno igual al que ya estaba
<guampa> pero "Un Poquito Distinto"
<Mahoro> y para hacer esos esquemas se necesitan erramientas
<Mahoro> herramientas para isntalar??
<guampa> herramientas para manejarlo visualmente, y herramientas de linea de comandos
<guampa> con todas vas a basicamente hacer lo mesmo
<gustavo> hola una consulta me salio busybox al arranque seguido del initfrms o algo así y me dijeron que ponga un live cd para ver el disco y ahora ?
<Mahoro> e instalado el ldapadmin tambien el jxplorer, pero ninguno se pudo ejecutar luego se borro esa maquina virtual por accidente y estoy haciendo todo denuevo por ahora
<guampa> armar esquemas, y guardar y recuperar datos de acuerdo a esos esquemas
<gustavo> no tiene ninguna etiqueta por lo que veo la partición boot
<Carlitos__> alguien   sabe  algun  buen servidor  ftp en linux aparte  de  vsftpd ?
<flypp_> proftp
<guampa> esta proftpd
<Carlitos__> ok gracias
<gustavo> Hola tengo un problema como monto una partición durante el inicio ?
<Mahoro> amigo guampa
<Mahoro> ALGUIEN SABE DE LDAP??
<mauricio> hola, tengo que tener necesariamente varias particiones para instalar otras distros, o lo puedo hacer en una, o con un metodo o forma?
<Souchiro> hasta mañana :D
<Carlitos__> habla  problema  en   descargar a  un  servidor 300,000 files ?
<Carlitos__> no   creo no   caballeros ?
<checke> nesesito trabajar desde casa y quiero conectarme ala makina de la ofina alguien sabe como le ago
<checke> nesesito trabajar desde casa y quiero conectarme ala makina de la ofina alguien sabe como le ago
<checke> lynx
<checke> nesesito trabajar desde casa y quiero conectarme ala makina de la ofina alguien sabe como le ago
<xangua> vnc ¿¿ creo que así se llama
<charrua> con visor de escritorios remotos
<lobo_negro_desie> si pero si tienes linux a windows
<lobo_negro_desie> usas visor de escritorio remoto
<lobo_negro_desie> y si es de linux a linux usa cliente terminal server
<magu42> que lo parió pregunte y se vá , habrá leído? me deja re caliente......
<checke> me pide nombre de la makina la escrivo pero nunca termina de buscar
<lobo_negro_desie> si pero aparte tienes que darle permiso a tu otra maquina o abrir el puerto del router...
<lobo_negro_desie> desde el router
<checke> cielos ske tengo todo contraseña usuario  desde win... funciona
<checke> pero en ubuntu no quiere
<checke> algo ando asiendo mal
<checke> lo unico que  me aparece es esto Se cerró la conexión con el equipo plantavpn.dynds.org:5900.
<lobo_negro_desie> en win tienes que dar permiso acceso.. le das en propiedades de escritorio
<lobo_negro_desie> y viene una opcione que le pones una palomita
<lobo_negro_desie> y dice permitir tomar acceso control remoto ...algo asi dice
<lobo_negro_desie> le seleccionas y ya
<DavidReza> alguien conoce un buen software para Audio?  Por ejemplo, poner una canción y ver su grafica de frecuencia y poder hacer un loop de alguna sección
<flypp_> mixxx
<DavidReza> flypp_,  también funciona con videos?
<flypp_> nope
<DavidReza> mmm, no conoces algun otro?
<Reisilver> audacity
<DavidReza> ese ya viene por defecto en Ubuntu?
<DavidReza> ya vi que no.
<Reisilver> ejejjejejejeje instalalo
<DavidReza> en eso estoy
<DavidReza> hahaha, me agaradó el mixx, xD
<DavidReza> para estar de ocioso, haha
<Reisilver> good
<Reisilver> echale un vistazo a hidrogen , jokosher
<DavidReza> O_o
<DavidReza> esos para qué son? para lo mismo?
<Reisilver> creo que son editores de audio, no uso esos programas pero curioseando mas o menos sé que hacen eso
<Reisilver> bueno averigua tan sólo te di una pista , no sé mas del tema
<Reisilver> no me dedico a editar audio
<DavidReza> hahaha ni yo
<DavidReza> pero gracias
<DavidReza> los bajare y los probare, gracias a los 2 :)
<Reisilver> http://www.linuxav.net/index.php/2008/11/25-editores-de-audio-gratuitos/
<Reisilver> se fue
<Reisilver> justo cuando le puse un link
<linux-genesis> hola chicos
<linux-genesis> ln -s /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock /tmp/mysql.sock
<linux-genesis> tengo que tirar ese comando para que funcione la conexion a mi mysql de symfony
<linux-genesis> hasta aqui todo bien, reinicio la maquina y tengo que volver hacer lo mismo
<linux-genesis> mi duda es, que significa ln -s
<linux-genesis> es acceso directo?
<linux-genesis> o podria hacer esto:
<linux-genesis> cp -r  /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock /tmp/mysql.sock
<VADER_> alguine aunn
<VADER_> ??
<fferubar> hola una pregunta cuanto mas rapido funciona ubuntu si los instalo normal o con wubi se nota la diferencia ???? :)
<fferubar>  :)
<arp-off> si
<Reisilver> pues no sabría decirte no uso wubi pero te diré que según tu hardware elijas entre 32 y 64 bits
<arp-off> wubi instala sobre windows
<arp-off> ubuntu nativamente es otra cosa...
<lobo_negro_desie> pues wubi es un instalador que lo haces desde windows y te evitas mucho problemas de las particiones ...pero es lo mismo
<lobo_negro_desie> que lo instales con wubi o bajes el iso
<fferubar> pk
<arp-off> no asumir el compromiso de leer un manual y entender como hacer algo tan simple como un par de particiones
<fferubar> ok
<lobo_negro_desie> y aparte ya las particiones actualmente ni lo llamo problema es muy sencillo
<arp-off> no justifica usar wuibi
<arp-off> es lamentable tener linux instalado apartir de wubi
<arp-off> un horror....
<lobo_negro_desie> pues igual es buena opcion si alguien solo quiere tener linux sin tener que andar checando esas cosas para eso hay de todo tipo de usuarios..
<arp-off> ese alguien no se llevara la experiencia real del SO
<arp-off> sobre una FS "digna"
<Reisilver> es lamentable que exista windows copiando a gnu-linux y encima vendiendo el producto que horrror pa remate hay gente que  lo paga teniendo lo mismo con gnu linux bueno casi lo mismo pero así es la vidaaaaaaa todo tiene una razón de ser
<lobo_negro_desie> pues la verdad ya tener linux en la actualidad es muy facil solo que uno y otro detalle en cuestion de manejamiento ya es demasiado parecido a win a comparacion de antes que teniar que montar por comandos y desmontar e instalar y compilar y que no tuvieran falla eso ya era meterse de verdad al sistema
<lobo_negro_desie> ya actualmente no la verdad...
<Reisilver> pero aún se puede hacer de esa forma
<Reisilver> consolazo limpio
<Reisilver> mount /dev/sda1 /media/ubuntu
<lobo_negro_desie> si claro pero la verdad yo no soy un nerd ... me toco esa epoca y era para matarse a veces....
<lobo_negro_desie> ya ahorita madre santa es cosa de niños... y me gusta asi... la verdad...
<Reisilver> yo tampoco soy un nerd jejejejejejejejjejejeje
<Reisilver> gparted y punto
<Reisilver> muy buena herramienta
<linux-genesis> para montar es facil en consola
<linux-genesis> sudo mount -o loop archivo.iso /media/
<nanovany> hey ke onda camaradas!!
<nanovany> una pregunta, podre jugar resident evil 4 en ubuntu
<nanovany> pero son perdida de sonido y graficos?
<bushido> alguien me ayuda pls
<nanovany> ola?
<nanovany> ola
 * xoan buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<Tarrasquero> buenas
<nesti> hola
<nesti> estáis muy ocupado
<ferarg> que necesitas nesti
<nesti> perdón no estaba
<nesti> gracias ya lo resolví
<nesti> estaba asciendo unos repos caseros
<nesti> ya sabes
<nesti> bueno como eres el único que me as atendido te invitare a unas cervezas si te gusta la heineken
<ferarg> gracias
<ferarg> ;)
<eduhack> buenas
<eduhack> ayuda
<eduhack> :)
<fosco_> !ask | eduhack
<kubot> eduhack: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<eduhack> gracias
<eduhack> uBOTu-fr,
<eduhack> kubot, acabo de registrar un canal y al hacer /msg chanserv op #canal me da half op. ¿No da freenode OP? puntito rojo en xchat.
<kubot> eduhack: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<eduhack> joder
<Tarrasquero>  /msg chanserv op #canal usuario
<termens> buenas
<Tarrasquero> nas
<eduhack> hola a todos
<termens> que tal?
<eduhack> termens, pues nada, aqui mirando cosillas
<termens> yo igual , leyendo las ultimas noticias por la red
<eduhack> termens, y el gadafi pabajo
<eduhack> el euribor parriba
<eduhack> je
<termens> yo no soy de finanzas , mas bien de ciencias , sera por eso que me gusta tanto la tecnologia
<eduhack> termens, me pasa lo mismo
<eduhack> la tecnologia me fascina
<termens> si pero es cara , en la mayoria de los casos
<eduhack> si
<eduhack> termens, ahora estoy pensando en un nuevo gadget, el amazon kindle, el libro electronico de amazon
<eduhack> no es demasiado caro 111 euros con wifi
<termens> de que hablamos?
<eduhack> de tecnologia
<eduhack> de nuestro gusto por ella
<termens> 111 euros con wifi  eso que es?
<eduhack> un ebook
<eduhack> el mas famoso
<eduhack> el kindle de amazon
<eduhack> me referia a que ahora pienso en ese chisme, mañana estare pensando en otro
<termens> eso creo que es una birria
<termens> en los ebook tienes que mirar los que hacen  luz, si son de lcd o de led.
<termens> Por poner un ejemplo hay ebook por menos de 100 € pero que pasa???
<termens> que iluminan, como los pc's
<fosco_> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<mimecar> han salido varios fallos de seguridad en el kernel de ubuntu 10.04
<mimecar> si os salen actualizaciones, ponerla lo más pronto posible
<edii> buenas
<edii> alguno sabe como poner un icono de una carpeta en fluxbox ?
<mimecar> no he usado fluxbox
<erUSUL> edii: fluxbox no creo que maneje ese tipo de cosas. tendras que usar un programa auxiliar...
<edii> si bueno perdon
<edii> eso quise decir
<edii> con idesk
<edii> puse algunos iconos ... pero no logro poner carpetas
<edii> programas si, mi "problema" es que cuando pongo el archivo.lnk Command: "y la ruta"
<edii> me pone  "/bin/sh: /root/Downloads: is a directory"
<edii> :S
<edii> tengo que poner otra cosa...
<mimecar> edii: no estas usando el usuario root verdad?
<edii> si
<edii> para hacer eso me logeo como root
<mimecar> cierra la sesión de usuario root ahora
<mimecar> y usa un usuario normal
<edii> ????
<edii> ahora me estas preguntando si entre al canal como root?
<mimecar> si
<edii> no
<mimecar> /bin/sh: /root/Downloads: is a directory"
<edii> ?
<mimecar> que hace ese rooy?
<edii> porque cuando trato de hacer eso lo hago como root
<erUSUL> edii: que estas ejecutandop en el icono? que gestor de archivos?
<edii> claaaa
<edii> que plotudooooo
<edii> me falta esoooo
<edii> jajajajajaj
<edii> geniioooooooooo
<mimecar> si modificas cosas como root solo te aparecerán en el usuario root
<edii> y si mimecar es la idea
<edii> yo uso casi siemrpe root
<mimecar> edii: en linux no debes trabajar así
<erUSUL> edii: dich esto. en ubuntu no está soportado usar el root; estás en una configuracion no soportada
<edii> no tengo ubuntu
<erUSUL> edii: entonces por que preguntas aqui?
<edii> porque aca siempre responden :)
<erUSUL> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<edii> jajajaja
<mimecar> edii: si trabajas con el usuario root te cargarás el sistema
<edii> es probable
<mimecar> es tu equipo, tu mismo
<edii> si me tengo qeu hacer un sudo user
<erUSUL> seguro que es puppy que usa root por defecto...
<edii> y configurar denuevo el fluxbox
<erUSUL> ya ves que hay cosas peores que los paquetes sin firmar de arch ;P
<edii> no es pupy :)
<mimecar> tampoco es ubuntu
<edii> nop
<edii> quieren jugar a adivinar?
<edii> jajajaja :P
<mimecar> tengo cosas más interesantes que hacer
<edii> menos mal
<edii> :)
<eduhack> edii, mmmm
<edii> mmmm
<eduhack> edii, pclinuxOS
<edii> nop
<eduhack> debian
<edii> tengo windows xD
<edii> nop
<eduhack> ahm
<eduhack> puede valer ese windows
<edii> jajajaja
<edii> esta echo en base a ubuntu  :)
<eduhack> joder como sois los informaticos
<edii> y no digo mas nada :x
<edii> gente igual gracias por la ayuda :D
<eduhack> has disfrazado un ubuntu de windows
<eduhack> buena idea
<edii> hahaha nop
<exio4> holas =D
<fzeta> iep! buenas
<antonio_> hola muy wenas
<erUSUL> !hola
<kubot> ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<antonio_> alguien me explica como puedo conectar en red 1 pc con ubuntu con otro de windows?
<erUSUL> antonio_: con un cable cruzado tarjeta a tarjeta o con dos cables y un hub/switch/router
<antonio_> si ya eso si lo se xD
<antonio_> seria para compartir carpetas entre 1 y otro
<erUSUL> antonio_: ahh entonces la primera era una pregunta trampa ... ;)
<antonio_> xDD
<antonio_> no me explique bien xDD
<exio4> :P
<exio4> samba no sirve?
<erUSUL> antonio_: haz boton derecho en la carpeta que quieras compartir en ubuntu y escoje opciones de compartición
<antonio_> ok
<erUSUL> antonio_: para acceder a carpetas que hayas compartido en windows cve a Lugares>Red>red de windows
<antonio_> ya eso ya prove no me deja entrar me pide contraseña del equipo windows
<erUSUL> antonio_: pues ponla
<antonio_> pero no tiene ese es el problema
<erUSUL> antonio_: configura el share en windows para que no la pida entonces
<antonio_> yo no se como ponerle 1 contraseña de red a windows
<mimecar> antonio_: el usuario de windows tiene contraseña?
<antonio_> nono tiene
<antonio_> y no puedo ponersela tiene que quedarse asi
<mimecar> si ese ordenador está conectado a una red debería tenerla
<antonio_> el otro pc tiene windows 7
<mimecar> ponle a la carpeta que compartes una contraseña
<antonio_> no me deja acceder al pc
<antonio_> osea no me deja ver ninguna carpeta
<mimecar> pon la ip del otro equipo
<erUSUL> antonio_: si usas Lugares>conectar con servidor ?
<erUSUL> antonio_: tb mira si usas firewall que no este bloqueando samba
<antonio_> voy a probar
<antonio_> no solo lo que pasa es cuando selecciono el otro equipo me pide usuario y contraseña
<mimecar> pon el usuario y la contraseña en blanco
<antonio_> ya probe xD
<antonio_> pero nada
<mimecar> el usuario es el del equipo de windows
<mimecar> no el que lleva ubuntu
<antonio_> yaya
<antonio_> ahora entro k me pide reiniciar el uso compartido de ubuntu
<antonio_> wenas de nuevo
<antonio_> nada no hay manera de que me deje entrar en el pc de windows
<exio4> esta el metodo de hacer un ftp?
<mimecar> ¿están en el mismo grupo de trabajo?
<antonio_> si
<antonio_> el pc de windows no tiene contraseña
<antonio_> tiene windows 7
<mimecar> ponle a la carpeta una contraseña
<antonio_> no me deja entrar al pc
<mimecar> o accede al disco duro con IP\$c
<antonio_> da = lo que le aga a las carpetas
<mimecar> te falla por la configuración que tienes
<mimecar> ponle una contraseña a la carpeta o la ruta directa a la carpeta
<mimecar> ¿seguro que estas compartiendo en el pc con windows?
<antonio_> si como 4 carpetas
<licuadocorazon> buenas
<licuadocorazon> alguien sabe como activar yaourt en ubuntu?
<antonio_> con todos los permisos
<mimecar> licuadocorazon: ¿que programa es ese?
<licuadocorazon> mimecar, uno que baja pkgbuilds y los compila en tu maquina automaticamente xd
<antonio_> weno tendre k poner 1 cuenta de administrador
<exio4> antonio_, hay una archivo de samba
<exio4> necesitas desactivar la "seguridad avanzada"
<exio4> :P
<exio4> ahora te digo
<mimecar> licuadocorazon: ¿los programas no están en los repositorios?
<licuadocorazon> mimecar, algunos no xd
<Carlitos__> licuadocorazon:  logico
<exio4> licuadocorazon, prograste correr portage tambien?
<licuadocorazon> pero no importa, se donde conseguirlo xd
<mimecar> licuadocorazon: los programas que compiles no tendrán actualizaciones de seguridad, eso lo sabes?
<licuadocorazon> exio4, que buena idea xd
<exio4> jaja, que audaz :P
<licuadocorazon> mimecar, y no hay sistemas 100% seguros (dicen por ahi) xd
<Carlitos__> lol
<mimecar> si usas los repositorios oficiales si que son seguros
<licuadocorazon> no confio mucho en richard stallman
<mimecar> pero si compilas cosas de fuera no
<licuadocorazon> tiene un plan malefico
<licuadocorazon> para dominar el mundo
<exio4> mimecar, hay varias actualizaciones por esa parte
<licuadocorazon> y torvalds
<licuadocorazon> es su jinete
<mimecar> licuadocorazon: dejate de tonterias
<antonio_> el bill gates si k kiere dominar el mundo xD
<exio4> xD!
<kingler7345> usa windows !!!!
<kingler7345> hay que hecharlo!!
<Carlitos__> yo opino ......
<mimecar> licuadocorazon: busca si ese programa está soportado en ubuntu
<licuadocorazon> bill gates es el bueno
<licuadocorazon> se preocupa por los pobres
<antonio_> dicen k es la reencarnacion de lucifer xD
<licuadocorazon> dona toda su fortuna
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<exio4> licuadocorazon, encontras el internet-explorer-7.0.1.tar.gz?
<licuadocorazon> quien es el monstruo ahora?
<licuadocorazon> xd
<licuadocorazon> kubot, si hablamos de ubuntu
<kubot> licuadocorazon: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<antonio_> sisi 200 euros por windows xD
<licuadocorazon> quien te pensas que hizo posible que existiera ubuntu?
<licuadocorazon> richard stallman
<licuadocorazon> y bill gates (dono su plata) para que no pensaran que era un monopolio
<mimecar-away> para cosas que no estén relacionadas con el soporte de ubuntu
<erUSUL> licuadocorazon: no; hablas de bill gates
<mimecar-away> al canal de offtopic
<fosco_> licuadocorazon, por favor respeta la temática de este canal: unicamente soporte para ubuntu
<licuadocorazon> fosco_, es que no encuentro el comando yaourt
<exio4> me parece que huele a kick
<licuadocorazon> y el tema se fue dilatando
<licuadocorazon> xd
<licuadocorazon> se fue derivando
<exio4> apt-get install yaourt?
<fosco_> quizá no existe ese comando en ubuntu
<fosco_> lo cual me parece logico porque ubuntu no funciona con "builds"
<kingler7345> lei que kde3 copio a windows :O
<kingler7345> es verdad?
<exio4> kingler7345, ¬¬ mas verdad
<licuadocorazon> fosco_, ubuntu x64 en una amd64 directamente NI me funciona
<exio4> kingler7345, =D estas en lo cierto =)
<erUSUL> licuadocorazon: /join #archlinux-es
<licuadocorazon> xf
<licuadocorazon> d
<licuadocorazon> ta bien
<Carlitos__> licuadocorazon:  prueba  con debian
<licuadocorazon> me discriminan
<erUSUL> yaourt es especifico de  arch.
<exio4> jaja
<antonio_> mimecar-away: ya solucione mi problema xD
<licuadocorazon> solo por ser negro me tratan asi?
<kingler7345> jaajjaajja
<antonio_> mimecar-away: al final cree otro usuario con contraseña
<erUSUL> licuadocorazon: ultimo aviso. deja esa actitud
<jmanuel_cool> saludando, saludando y volviendo a saludar... otro saludo porsia
<licuadocorazon> mejor me voy
<exio4> licuadocorazon, me parece que te vas
<licuadocorazon> temo por mi windows 3.11 for workgroups
<licuadocorazon> estos hackers de ubunto
<licuadocorazon> me van a hackia
<licuadocorazon> bye byeeee
<erUSUL> casi
<antonio_> weno gente me voy ya xauu
<exio4> jaja, que bardero
<exio4> que piensan de este loco?
<fosco_> exio4, por favor limitate a hablar de ubuntu
<nesti> que le tengo que poner a dpkg-scanpackages /home/juan3/repos/main/ > Packages   -------
<exio4> fosco_, ok, es que me hizo reir :P
<nesti> no me encuentra los paquetes
<nesti> synaptic no me encuentra los paquetes
<nesti> deb file:/home/juan3/repos/main/
<nesti> Filename: /home/juan3/repos/main//a/-------------------deb
<charrua> de donde vas a sacar el paquete a instalar
<nesti> iso
<charrua> de los repos o los descargaste
<nesti> cd1 cd2
<charrua> para que cargue el cd debe esta la linea del cd en list
<nesti> synapic si me los lee pero no me los instala
<charrua> en source.list
<charrua> hay una aplicacion que se llama origenes de software ahi popne el cd
<nesti> no voy por ay la idea es home
<nesti> repos locales
<charrua> quieres instalar paquetes desde un cd?
<nesti> no
<nesti> desde home
<nesti> copi iso a home
<nesti> home/juan3/repositoris/main
<charrua> nunca lo hice asi
<charrua> no sabai que se podia
<nesti> ay es donde los e puesto
<charrua> siempre vi que se montaba un cd para instalar
<charrua> o desde repositorioos normales
<exio4> si montas el /home/demas en /media/mnt/cdrom?
<nesti> ese paso lla lo probe pero se te yena el escritori de iso
<nesti> el problema es que si el sunaptic si mes los lee pero no los encuentra para instalar
<nesti> synaptic
<nesti> esta linea es de Packages   Filename: /home/juan3/repos/main//a/-------------------deb
<nesti> W: Fallo al obtener file:/home/juan3/repos//home/juan3/repos/main//g/gpart/gpart_0.1h-11+b1_i386.de Fichero no encontrado
<erUSUL> nesti: tienes una / de mas en algun lado
<exio4> file:/home/juan3/repos//home/juan3/repos/main//g/gpart/gpart_0.1h-11+b1_i386.deb esta dos veces el path
<exio4> podrias pasarnos el sources.list desde pastebin
<hkm> wep
<exio4> hkm, ¬¬
<hkm> wap?
<exio4> hkm, no uso seguridad en mi wifi XD!
<charrua> aqui andan
<nesti> no estoi en line co ese pc pero es deb file:/home/juan3/repos/
<hkm> lloll wifi gratis pa los vecinos
<exio4> hkm, tengo seguridad por mac..xD!
<hkm> ah
<nesti> el primer paht es para que encuentre Packages
<hkm> como si no existiera el clonaje de macc
<exio4> nesti, seguro? :? probaste montar la iso y agregarla con apt-cdrom?
<hkm> nesti, file:///home*
<exio4> hkm, pues intenta entrar.. >D tengo un palo en mi pieza y pega fuerte
<nesti> con los iso ya probe y todo muy bien
<hkm> exio4, creo k no es asi de facil
<exio4> hkm, que?
<exio4> nesti, ok, revisa lo de hkm que file:// y no file:/
<hkm> exio4, son 2 k lleva el file y 1 de el directorio
<hkm> file:// + /home
<exio4> ahh :P
<nesti> probando
<mimecar> exio4: la seguridad por mac es relativamente sencilla de evitar
<exio4> ya se, pero un palo no es tan sencillo, aunque tengo un fierro que pega mas fuerte
<exio4> =D
<nesti> hkm file:///home*  no va
<mimecar> nesti: ahí te sobran /
<hkm> nesti, es solo un ejemplo, no se donde tienes lo que buscas, que que quieres hacer
<nesti> voy a buscar / el que me sobra erUSUL
<hkm> mimecar, no sobran
<mimecar> que es lo que quieres hacer exactamente?
<exio4> faltan?
<hkm> nesti, quei quieres hacer?
<nesti> repositoris /home/juan3/repos/main        copiados de iso cd1 cd2
<hkm> como copias repositorios desde una iso?
<nesti> si
<exio4> recien caigo :P
<hkm> que yo sepa eso biene comprimido...
<nesti> ya los tengo copiados
<exio4> nesti, hiciste algun tuto para hacer lo de repos locales?
<nesti> en home///main
<Carlitos__> HOLA
<Carlitos__> quisiera hacer  una  pregunta
<hkm> nesti, has un paste con las cosas que estan dentro de los repositorios k dices
<nesti> uf no estan en este pc es para otro
<Carlitos__> quisiera hacer  una  pregunta :   ¿Cuántos archivos en un directorio es demasiado?  y   es  que  necesito   saber  porque  ayer  tenia  unas  carpetas  con   casi  10,000 imagenes y bueno mi maquina  colapso uso  ext4,   saludos
<nesti> sin interne
<mimecar> Carlitos__: no hay un límite
<hkm> nesti, que carpetas te salen dentro de los "repos" que tienes
<nesti> exio4 si
<Carlitos__> mimecar:  seguro ? porque  ayer  mi   maquina  colapso
<nesti> pool/main
<mimecar> 10000 sería un límite muy bajo
<nesti> pool/contrib
<mimecar> fallaría por otra causa
<jmanuel_cool> amigos ¿el frets on fire exige NECSARIAMENTE tarjeta con full aceleración 3D?
<hkm> nesti, como es eso? ponlos bien :S
<Carlitos__> encontre  esto   En general, la sugerencia es crear subdirectorios para cada pocos miles de archivos.
<exio4> que raro :?
<erAbuelo> buenas
<mimecar> Carlitos__: una carpeta con 10000 archivos es poco eficiente para buscar algo
<exio4> mimecar, find | grep archivo | grep extension
<mimecar> exio4: ponte a buscar imágenes que no sepas el nombre que tienen de esa forma
<exio4> mimecar, pues ni idea, yo no tengo imagenes, (solo tengo algun que otro wallpaper)
<mimecar> en ese sentido lo decía
<mimecar> Carlitos__: organiza un poco los archivos y crea carpetas extras
<exio4> quiero tener 10000 archivos juntos, pero no me queda espacio en el disco como para probar :P
<mimecar> Carlitos__: si el sistema estaba previsualizando los archivos puede ser que fuera un poco más lento
<mimecar> y diera la impresión de que estaba colgado
<hkm> nesti, en tal caso, seria asi deb file:///home/juan3/repos maverick main
<hkm> nesti, es que sin ver bien lo que tienes es dificil
<mimecar> nesti: ¿ya has pensado como mantendrás sincronizados los repositorios?
<nesti> si
<nesti> hkm el deb es solo para que encuentre mi Packages y si me los encuentra
<hkm> nesti, no se cual es el problema realmente
<Carlitos__> mimecar: habra  alguna  forma  de crear un   script  que digamos  renombre  las  carpetas, con un  formato digamos  $fecha-$i+  cada una  hora ?
<nesti> el synaptic los lee pero el Package le manda a otro sitio
<mimecar> programandolo con bash si
<nesti>  Filename: /home/juan3/repos/main//a/-------------------deb
<Carlitos__> mimecar:  tienes alguna  idea  como hacerlo lindo y hermoso ?
<mimecar> no, busca una guía de programación de bash y después que se repita cada hora con una tarea de cron
<exio4> como Carlitos__ yo tenia un script que verificaba eso, pero no era para eso, nada que ver, pero puede servir de idea =)
<Carlitos__> supongo que  si
<Carlitos__> exio4:  tu   script  es  GLP ?
<exio4> pues ahora que leo bien, nada que ver, solo verificaba el dia del script y si era "$VARIABLE" se hacia X cosa
<exio4> GLP? DPL? no es nada :P lo hice una vez y se lo pase a un usuario, tendrias que modificarlo mucho
<hkm> nesti, algo tienes mal
<nesti> creo que es al crear el Packages
<nesti> dpkg-scanpackages /home/juan3/repos/main/ > Packages
<nesti> voy a probar quitandole la ultima bara /
<nesti> barra
<nesti> le tengo trabajando
 * exio4 piensa que esta loco
<hkm> exio4, teach how to do that.
<nesti> si algún dia lo termino te lo reporto hkm
<erAbuelo> nesti: de que va el tema ?
<nesti> repositorios en home/
<erAbuelo> propios o mirror ?
<exio4> como me bajo una parte del repo automaticamente? por ejm, bajar kde gnome lxde, el kernel, librerias, gcc, make, similares, y que tenga un repo local?
<exio4> algo como
<nesti> mirror
<mimecar> en un mirror descargas todos los paquetes
<nesti> copi de iso cd1 cd2
<erAbuelo> /home/juan3/repos/main//a/-------------------deb <--- aqui falt el pool
<hkm> nesti, si mostraras los directorios seria mas facil.
<hkm> conexion down para variar
<Reisilver> hola
<exio4> apt-get armar-repo /media/pendrive/repos_principales kde lxde gnome compiz linux-image-2.6.32-5-686 build-essential nasm xorg gdm kdm
<exio4> existe?
<nesti> es en otro pc pero    copiados a /home/juan3/repos/main
<mimecar> "armar-repo" ?
<Reisilver> ah genial estás haciendo unrepositoriuo local
<nesti> si
<Reisilver> repositorioi local
<exio4> jeje, me refiero a que baje los paquetes y todas las dependencias
<Reisilver> ok
<nesti> si
<hkm> nesti, deb file:///home/juan3/repos maverick main
<Reisilver> yo tengo uno pero está local sólo para mi PC no lo comparto con otro, has seguido una guía en específico
<mimecar> exio4: eso te servirá mientras no salgan actualizaciones de los paquetes
<exio4> mimecar, eso no importa
<hkm> si importa ubuntu tiene 100 actualizaciones diarias xd
<nesti> hkm synaptic si me los lee
<mimecar> cuando tengas actualizaciones el gestor de paquetes no usará el repositorio oficial
<exio4> pues uso debian ¬¬
<hkm> nesti, pusiste esa direccion? muestrame el error k te da
<exio4> por favor, es que tengo un internet tan rapido que un 3g baja un dvd mas rapido que yo bajando un netinstall
<nesti> lo que no me los encuentra a la ora de instalar problema Packages  filename
<hkm> nesti, pon el error completo :s
<Reisilver> exio4 eso del repo local está bien hay lugares en dónde o no hay servicio de internet o la conexión es lenta satisface las necesidades de tener paquetes las actualizaciones las agregas después hombre sigue así es una forma de aprender y prácticar sobretodo ayudar a otros
<erAbuelo> nesti: puedes indicarme la estructura de tu mirror y la linea que usas con dpkg-scanpackages ?
<nesti> W: Fallo al obtener file:/home/juan3/repos//home/juan3/repos/main//g/gpart/gpart_0.1h-11+b1_i386.de Fichero no encontrado
<nesti> esta puesta mas arriba
<nesti> dpkg-scanpackages /home/juan3/repos/main/ > Packages
<hkm> nesti, has un aptitude update a ver k te sale
<Reisilver> sí está en otro PC no debería levantar primero la partición de disco duro del repo local ?
<Reisilver> o estás probandolo primero en tu PC
<nesti> un segundo que el pc esta en otro lado y no puedo ir deprisa
<hkm> Reisilver, supongo que tiene los repos en la misma pc que los quiere usar
<Reisilver> LEÍ QUE otros usan un método de darle un ip al servidor de paquetes
<erAbuelo> y la estructura del mirror ?
<Reisilver> eso
<Reisilver> erAbuelo
<hkm> erAbuelo, ese es el problema >-<
<Reisilver> hola erAbuelo
<erAbuelo> hola Reisilver
<exio4> Reisilver, yo tengo en mi pendrive varios deb (como 3 gb :P), pero necesito el apt-get update y luego linkear el /var/cache/apt/archivies y no quiero que digan el tema de armar un repo local por que si tengo que formatear el pendrive tengo que reinstalar el sistema e instalar todo y luego recien pasar los deb al pendrive, por ahora voy bien, pero no mas, =P
<mimecar> exio4: pon las instalaciones una vez y después clona tu disco duro
<exio4> mimecar, no tengo mucho espacio :S me quedan 20 gb en el home nada mas
<exio4> tengo que guardarlos, :P
<hkm> comprense los repos que en españa es muy barato
<mimecar> un clon de un ordenador ocupa menos de 20 GB
<hkm> >-<
<exio4> hkm, vivo en argentina >.<
<hkm> exio4, u.u anda a la academia de software libre xd
<exio4> mimecar, pues, tengo que ahorrar el mayor espacio posible hasta que vea como hacer un backup sin espacio
<exio4> hkm, ?_? que?
<erAbuelo> ??
<hkm> exio4, no hay en argentina?
<exio4> ni idea, yo no salgo de mi pieza (casi, solo para la escuela)
<exio4> y el gimanasio, nada mas..xD!
<mimecar> un backup sin espacio no existe
<hkm> exio4, aki en la academia hay servidores con repositorios, debian, canaima y ubuntu, de ahi baje mis repos a 10mb por segundo xD
<exio4> mimecar, claro que si ,dropbox para algunos archivos, pendrive y pc en red
<exio4> pc's
<mimecar> si confias dejar en un servidor web tus datos...
<exio4> hkm, :O quiero vivir en españa :O
<hkm> exio4, vivo en venezuela*
<exio4> mimecar, los datos menos importantes, o scripts :P
<exio4> hkm, entonces quiero vivir en venezuela :P
<mimecar> exio4: te quejas de que tu velocidad de descarga es lenta
<mimecar> y quieres poner un monton de GB en un servidor externo
<erAbuelo> no se como se vera desde dentro desde fuera tiene mu mala pinta, lo de venezuela
<mimecar> que para descargar estarás varios días
<exio4> mimecar, pero necesito tener gcc para compilar mis programas!!
<exio4> necesito un mini-repo para poder empezar
<hkm> erAbuelo, cuando compras un pc, no te dejas llevar de como se ve por fuera o si?
<erAbuelo> depende de lo buena que este la vendedora xD
<erAbuelo> yo es que soy muy superficial xD
<exio4> luego desde ahi, instalo varios programas, actualizo y demas
<hkm> cada loco con su locura >-<
<hkm> ayer fui a comprar un ship de movil, y me kede idiotizado con la venderora xD
<exio4> jaja
<hkm> erAbuelo, soy tan feo que la puse nerviosa >-<
<erAbuelo> a mi me pasa lo contrario xD
<hkm> eres tan hermoso k pasa de ti? xD
<hkm> jajaja
<erAbuelo> no, soy tan guapo que la que se pone nerviosa es mi mujer xD
<exio4> ya vengio
<hkm> xD
<exio4> vengo*
<erAbuelo> a comeeeeer :)
<hkm> erAbuelo, bue oko k aki si nos mandan a tomar.. como se despierte m4 v
<mimecar> hkm: dejar el offtopic y no pasará nada
<hkm> mimecar, a eso me referia ...
<Reisilver> eso del repo-local lo he hechoi varias veces
<exio4> ??
<exio4> Reisilver, podrias decir si puedo bajar el repo parcialmente y tenerlo en el pendrive?
<nesti> hkm aqui se paga mucho impuestos
<Reisilver> mira yo lo hice por mi conexión lenteja que tenía, como estaba empezando a veces malograba el sistema
<Reisilver> y para estar bajando todo de nuevo pues ni de vainas
<mimecar> exio4: solo si instalas los programas y te guadas los deb
<Reisilver> yo lo grabe en un DVD 9 mi repositorio
<mimecar> si no lo haces de esa forma siempre te faltará alguna dependencia
<Reisilver> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/2954190/Crear-repositorio-Local-de-Debian.html
<Reisilver> lo que hice fue parecido a ese link
<exio4> Reisilver, yo quiero tener un mini-repo para poder empezar, sin usar cd's especificos
<Reisilver> una pregunta
<Reisilver> tienes el pendrive con paquetes
<Reisilver> verdad?¿
<mimecar> exio4: descargate los programas
<Reisilver> lo que hice fue hacer una carpeta y meter todo allí luego con synaptic actualizar desde el repolocal o sea la carpeta
<exio4> mimecar, pero eso lo hago y no lo quiero hacer, me refiero a que lo hago pero me toma mucho tiempo acomodar las particion hacerla instalar el netinstall de debian, bajarse el driver broadcom, instalarlo, configurar los repos, instalar aplicaciones, copiar el /var/cache/apt/archivies al pendrive, formatear la particion de debian, acomodar grub, borrar la particion y seguir
<mimecar> ¿por que no estas instalando ubuntu?
<mimecar> apt puede que tenga alguna opción para descargar paquetes sin instalar
<exio4> Reisilver, si, pero algunos paquetes me arman lio y demas
<Reisilver> ah
<mimecar> pero si no pones las cosas con apt, o descargas todo el repositorio o te faltarán dependencias
<Reisilver> lo haces en Debian
<exio4> mimecar, no se :? pero aptitude si, pero no resuelve el tema de dependencias
<Reisilver> yo lo hice en ubuntu
<Reisilver> funciono al 100%
<exio4> Reisilver, a grandes rasgos es lo mismo, =P
<mimecar> por eso tienes que instalar con apt, para que descargue las dependencias
<Reisilver> bueno
<Reisilver> es que debian debes tocar ciertos archivos para que atraquen los cambios
<Reisilver> bueno no sé realmente pero es un poco más laborioso
<yoymi> Hola
<Reisilver> es Debian hay que saber lo que se hace y que sucede ya que hay que tocar más la consola para hacer cosas más avanzadas o personalizar a tu gusto un proceso
<Reisilver> yo lo hice con synaptic + una guí que no encuentro en internet
<exio4> Reisilver, :P pero que da, el repo lo se hacer y funciona! con un tutorial para ubuntu!
<Reisilver> jejejejejejejej
<exio4> el tema es que quiero algo que no requiera reinstalar!
<yoymi> Q hay de nuevo
<mimecar> exio4: si no quieres reinstalar clona el disco duro al final
<Reisilver> pasame el link de la guía que usas
<ubunteros> Hola
<exio4> Reisilver, cualquiera que encuentre, :P todas me funcionan =D
<exio4> el tema es este
<exio4> el tema es que quiero algo que no requiera reinstalar!
<mimecar> exio4: ¿que no requiera instalar?
<yoymi> exio4:
<exio4> el sistema :P
<exio4> yoymi, ???
<mimecar> exio4: y que pasa si te toca reinstalar el sistema?
<Reisilver> pues observando aquí las guías que encontre algunas difieren en los paso recuerdo que es muy sencillo yo lo hice y si un novato como yo pudo pues cualquiera puede jejejejeje
<yoymi> A problema???
<Reisilver> pues no sé man
<Reisilver> a mi me funciono ese método me ahorre de bajar 4 gb de paquetes y actualice unos 100 megas
<exio4> demasiado tiempo, tengo que tocar demasiado, es como que te diga que tienes que reinstalar ubuntu para hacer algo, :P
<Reisilver> de los repos oficiales
<yoymi> >:(
<Reisilver> es que es raro que reinstales a menos que la jodas jeejjejejejejeje
<ubunteros> Y por que reinstalar el sistema?
<exio4> pues yo tengo que hacerlo solo para armar un repo local!
<Reisilver> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<exio4> ubunteros, lee la conversacion entera :P
<exio4> era para ahorrarme todo el tema
<exio4> pero tengo una idea
<exio4> debootstrap =D
<exio4> me armo un script y el comando chroot me ayudara =)
<exio4> y no se lo pasare a ustedes ¬¬ ya que no me ayudaron..jaja
<Reisilver> ese bootstrap es un cargador de arranque para gestionar paquetes que requieren dependencias
<mimecar> estas haciendo más faena que si instalarás los programas de forma normal y después lo clonas
<Reisilver> pues sí
<exio4> mimecar, que es faena?
<Reisilver> es la primera vez que estoy deacuerdo con mimecar
<mimecar> trabajo
<Reisilver> hola mimecar
<djhuraken> Que tal buenos dias a todos, tengo una duda/problema acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.10 64 bits eh instale los driver privativos de ATI tengo una tarjeta Radeon HD 3200, y el problema que tengo es que cuando quiero ver videos HD 1080p en youtube, se congela totalmente la imagen y luego el firefox, si descargo el video en esa resolucion igual con cualquier reproductor que use va muy lento, a alguien le ha pasado lo mismo :S ?
<Reisilver> oye exio4 igual hazlo, se aprende en eso suerte
<exio4> Reisilver/mimecar: me faltan algunos paquetes y tendria que bajarme como 30 paquetes manualmente y probando cual falta, eso si es trabajo!!
<exio4> instalar todos los paquetes que tengo
<mimecar> exio4: esos paquetes tendrán dependencias
<mimecar> y las dependencias otras dependencias...
<mimecar> instalar cosas a mano es muy mala idea
<exio4> ver cual cambia, si se actualizo alguno, y cambiar los programos para arriba
<nesti> chicos gracias por atenderme tengo que a tender y no puedo seguir ----asta otro dia
<exio4> mimecar, pues que dices, que haga lo de "clonar" y me dices que es trabajo
<Reisilver> mimecar yo construí mi repo actualiza de la ptm probado 100% claro que pesa 7.9 gb y aumentando
<exio4> ahora!!!
<linux190> Hola
<exio4> hola linux190 ç
<mimecar> exio4: instalas todos los programas usando apt
<exio4> :P esa c
<Reisilver> bueno exio4 son sugerencias
<mimecar> después clonas ese disco duro y lo guardas, no necesitas más
<djhuraken> Alguien que me de una mano con el problema de video ?
<mimecar> djhuraken: ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones de ubuntu?
<ubunteros> djhuraken: _eso suena a problemas con la aceleracion grafica
<djhuraken> mimecar, ubunteros Claro tengo todas las actualizaciones, y tambien tengo la aceleracion grafica puesto tengo compiz funcionando bien, y el driver me marca que usa el fgdlr de ATI
<mimecar> ¿con vlc funciona lento el video?
<exio4> mimecar, como hago?? ya que con apt-get necesito armar el repo y algunos paquetes espeficos le faltan dependencias y tendria que instalarla, pero si cambio la dependencia? tendria que actualizar el paquete y si lo actualizo tambien el programa Y necesitaria actualizarse y Reisilver ya se que con sugerencias =P y mimecar no quiero clonar el disco.. :P
<exio4> mimecar, como hago?? ya que con apt-get necesito armar el repo y algunos paquetes espeficos le faltan dependencias y tendria que instalarla, pero si cambio la dependencia? tendria que actualizar el paquete y si lo actualizo tambien el programa "Y" necesitaria actualizarse y Reisilver ya se que con sugerencias =P y mimecar no quiero clonar el disco.. :P
<mimecar> si no quieres clonar el disco, te toca hacer pruebas a mano con los paquetes
<djhuraken> mimecar, Si eh provado casi todos los reproductores y con el VLC es con el que me va mas lento
<mimecar> perdiendo más tiempo y gastando más ancho de banda
<mimecar> djhuraken: desactiva compiz y prueba
<djhuraken> mimecar, ok deja lo intento
<exio4> mejor instalo debian en la particion de al lado y actualizo todo bien y no jodo mas
<Reisilver> exio4
<mimecar> exio4: o instalas ubuntu que se configurará más rápido que Debian
<Reisilver> no olvides guardar la paquetería
<Reisilver> creo que el synaptic lo borra por default
<exio4> mimecar, ubuntu no, no corre tan rapido como quiero =)
<exio4> Reisilver, usare apt-get
<Reisilver> bueno
<exio4> es verdad :P
<mimecar> exio4: estas seguro?
<exio4> ubuntu necesitas configurarlo para que vaya rapido, :P
<mimecar> y Debian necesitas cambiar de rama si quieres programas estables
<mimecar> o programas actualizados
<exio4> mimecar, con ubuntu podia correr gnome y virtualizar, pero cuando inicaba kde4 se me tildaba algo, eso no me paso con debian =)
<mimecar> la versión de kde de Debian es más antigua
<mimecar> si puedes virtualizar otro sistema, tu ordenador no es tan malo como das a pensar
<Algabe> alguien tiene la configuracion de noip2.conf?
<exio4> mimecar, no quiero tener lo mas actualizado, quiero una base para poder instalar todo "bien" desde un entorno que ya me "acuerdo" (vease gcc, make, build-essrential y algunas librerias)
<exio4> mimecar, yo soy de los locos que virtualizan desde todo lo que encuentran!
<Algabe> o como puedo desinstalarlo completamente para volver a configurarlo por que al desinstalar e instalar ya no me hace las preguntas para configurarlo!
<mimecar> mientras no tengas que usar una librería reciente de programación...
<exio4> mimecar, yo ahora estoy en una netbook y virtualizaba desde una amd duron de 900 mhz, eso si es potente :P
<mimecar> la finalidad de un netbook no es usarlo para virtualizar cosas
<mimecar> no tiene potencia
<exio4> pues tampoco esta pensada para compilar y eso es lo que mas hace!
<exio4> mimecar, que dije? soy medio loco con esto! :P
<mimecar> sobre gustos..
<exio4> jeje
<exio4> mimecar, alguna vez te compilaste wine? y reactos? pues yo lo hago desde una netbook..jeje a eso voy, tu usas kde4 mientras compilas y usas un linux virtualizado? desde una netbook??
<mimecar> y que consigues con eso
<mimecar> aparte de estar más tiempo
<exio4> pues nada =P
<exio4> es que queria aprender a compilar y ahora quiero revisar el codigo fuente =)
<mimecar> ¿que lenguajes de programación conoces?
<sur07> buenos dias
<exio4> pascal, lua, php, basic, sql, alguno mas que no me acuerde, pero es que hubo un tiempo en que aprendia un lenguaje y me hacia 10 programas y cambiaba de lenguaje, asi hasta que me quede en fpc =)
<exio4> ahora quiero aprender c y c++
<mauricio> como puedo probar wayland en ubuntu 10.10
<mauricio> ?
<mimecar> ¿que programa es wayland?
<mauricio> wayland es el proximo servidor grafico, algo como Xorg
<mimecar> deberías probarlo sobre una máquina virtual
<fosco_> mauricio, para probar wayland deberias usar la version de desarrollo de ubuntu 11.04
<fosco_> wayland - display server -- A nano, non-X11 graphical display server
<mauricio> fosco_ y en esa version esta disponible, es decir, en losrepos?
<fosco_> si
<mauricio> ok
<mauricio> la voy a probar
<mauricio> gracias :)
<mimecar> mauricio: si lo usas, puede que no te funcionen los drivers privativos
<fosco_> pero tanto ubuntu 11.04 como wayland estan en desarrollo así que no esperes un funcionamiento 100% libre de errores
<mauricio> mimecar, pero los de intel si?
<mimecar> estas con otro servidor gráfico
<mimecar> puede que si, puede que no
<mauricio> ok
<mauricio> voy a probar en live usb
<exio4> alguien sabe que distro que consuma poca bateria, sea liviana y si es posible no tenga las X?
<mauricio> exio4 arch?
<exio4> tinycore no vale
<mimecar> exio4: cualquiera que solo tenga consola
<mimecar> ubuntu por ejemplo
<exio4> mimecar, pues ubuntu por consola no fue lo que pensaba
<exio4> mauricio, ?_? dices? :P
<mauricio> archlinux
<sur07> que distro y version puedo usar en una maquina vieja, una 586 y 256 de memoria, disco de 10 G
<mimecar> arch linux no usa paquetes firmados
<mauricio> sur07 tiinycore, puppylinux
<mimecar> cualquiera podría modificarlos y no enterarte al instalarlos
<mauricio> mimecar entonces arch es inseguro por ese hecho?
<mimecar> si no están firmados si
<mimecar> no puedes detectar que los han modificado de forma automática
<mauricio> mimecar osea los que e instalan desde yaourt son "inseguros" y los de pacman seguros?
<mimecar> pacman es el que no usa paquetes firmados
<sur07> gracias mauricio
<mauricio> sur07 denada ;)
<mauricio> mimecar y eso que me queria cambiar a arch
<mimecar> www.muylinux.com/2011/03/02/mal-rollo-con-arch-linux/
<mauricio> aver
<mauricio> mmmm el servidor esta muerto
<mauricio> no carga
<mimecar> http://www.meneame.net/story/mal-rollo-con-arch-linux
<sur07> una consulta
<mauricio> mimecar me dirige a la misma pagina, lo voy a ver en el cache de google
<mimecar> te he puesto el enlace de meneame con los comentarios
<sur07> alguien ha tomado los cursos de www.carreralinux.com.ar?
<mimecar> di sur07
<mimecar> yo no
<fosco_> $ wayland-compositor
<fosco_> DRI2: failed to connect, DRI2 version: 1.1 <- pues parece que con nvidia no funciona
<Carlitos__> sur07: yo no
<sur07> quiero empesar a estudiar, pero resulta para mi dificil empesar de cero
<exio4> www.muylinux.com/2011/03/05/¿estas-en-ubuntu-10-04-¡actualiza/
<exio4> ?
<exio4> sur07, prueba y error?
<charrua> por que la pagina de planet ubuntu es esta caida?
<mimecar> exio4: hay unos cuantos errores graves en ubuntu 10.04 que han salido esta semana
<exio4> =P
<exio4> pues ahi tienen los de ubuntu vs arch, los dos tienen problemas, quieren?
<mimecar> con ubuntu actualizas y te olvidas
<exio4> no creo
<mimecar> con la firma de los paquetes de arch no es tan sencillo
<exio4> ¬¬
<nodie> hola
<mauricio> mimecar ya lo vi
<fosco_> charrua, lo estarán actualizando
<nodie> cuando ejecuto glxgears me dice que tiene un fps de 60
<exio4> pues si una version lts, estable, tiene esos bugs :O que sera de las demas
<nodie> es eso normal cuando se tienen drivers binarios de Nvidia?
<mimecar> nodie: es lo que tiene que decir
<mimecar> exio4: LTS quiere decir que tiene actualizaciones durante más tiempo
<nodie> pero es que no se si los drivers de nvidia están acelerando o no
<mimecar> si salen fallos, se actualizan
<nodie> como puedo saberlo?
<charrua> puede ser desde hory de mañana da error gateway
<mimecar> glxinfo | grep direct
<exio4> pero me refiero a que la version lts es la recomendada para entornos de produccion, por decirlo
<nodie> ok mimecar
<mimecar> exio4: eso implica que no pueda tener fallos?
<exio4> no digo eso
<exio4> pero un fallo tan grande? no revisaron esas cosas?
<exio4> en debian no me pasa ¬¬
<nodie> pues sí, parece que está funcionando la aceleración
<mimecar> crees que es tan simple encontrar esos fallos?
<mimecar> exio4: si eres feliz pensando eso...
<mauricio> a alguien le funciona muylinux?
<exio4> pues si dicen que los de genbeta lo revisaron..
<exio4> mauricio, no, uso taringa para ver las noticias..xD!
<mauricio> jaja ok
<exio4> mauricio, http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/ubuntuparataringeros/2067939.ultima/%5BInfo%5D-%C2%BFvulnerabilidad-en-ubuntu-10_04_.html
<mauricio> me sale 502 Bad Gateway
<exio4> jeje :P a mi igual
<mauricio> jajaja que lo arreglen luego
<exio4> =P
<lma> buenas tardes hagame un favor tengo una usb la coloque a formatear y ahora no abre que problema seria
<mimecar> ¿como la has formateado?
<lma> clik drecho formatear
<mimecar> tienes que desmontarla antes para formatear
<lma> ahora se llama generic-multi-cart
<lma> ahora no monta al sistema operativo
<mimecar> ¿te ha dado errores al formatearla?
<lma> si salio un error y le dige aceptar
<mimecar> que decía el error?
<lma> pero ahora no monta ni hace nada
<lma> algo haci que no se podia desmontar el producto
<mimecar> desmonta la memoria y formatea de nuevo
<lma> no monta directamente
<mimecar> si está desmontado formatea
<ubunteros> lma: prueba escribiendo en el terminal lsusb
<ubunteros> lma: a ver si lo detecta
<lma> detecta la camara el y la otras funciones mause pero no la memoria
<mauricio> mimecar si instalo ubuntu 10.04 con el ultimo kernel mi problema de suspencion probablemente estaria solucionado, ahora estoy con 10.10 y no puedo instalar el ultimo kernel (compilando puedo pero es un netbook y demoraria mucho) tengo ahora el 2.6.35-27
<mimecar> lma: si es una memoria de una cámara de fotos
<mimecar> formatea desde la cámara
<exio4> ks
<exio4> ups
<lma> no es una usb de 8gb
<mimecar> entonces que relación tiene la cámara?
<lma> kingston
<exio4> mauricio, probaste buscando kernel precompilados?
<Nhasc> nass
<mauricio> exio4 si, y nada
<mauricio> exio4 encontre un ppa
<mimecar> mauricio: tendrás que esperar a que actualicen desde el repositorio
<chiche> como se agrega un escritorio ??? =P
<mauricio> pero no actualiza el kernel
<exio4> mauricio, ?? no encontraste? pues hay un ppa mavetic o algo asi
<mauricio> exio4 si, ese tengo
<mauricio> pero no actualiza se queda en el q dije arriba
<mauricio>  2.6.35-27
<exio4> mauricio, apt-get install linux-image-2.6.37-algomasaca?
<mauricio> mmm
<Nhasc> problema: al actualizar el kernel, el grub me dice invalid magi number y cuando hago un aptitude update me dice violación de segmento ¿relacionadas?
<exio4> =S
<mauricio> exio4 nada
<exio4> :P
<mimecar> mauricio: no puedes forzarlo a instalarlo
<mimecar> si no cumples las dependencias
<Nhasc> magic *
<mauricio> mimecar nop, ni siquiera lo encuentro en synaptic
<exio4> mimecar, si en el ppa hay una kernel 38 por que no lo puede instalar =)
<mimecar> Nhasc: que versión de ubuntu usas
<exio4> se puede instalar hasta en debian!
<Nhasc> la última 10.10 creo
<mimecar> exio4: que esté un ppa no quiere decir que lo puedas instlar sin problemas
<mimecar> exio4: si quieres que no te funcione el sistema instalalo
<mauricio> en 10.04 si instala, pero en 10.10 no, eso si yo no tengo 10.04
<mimecar> Nhasc: con todas las actualizaciones?
<mimecar> mauricio: el ppa será para la 10.04
<mauricio> mimecar eso creo
<Nhasc> mimecar,  con la última actualizacion de kernel
<Nhasc> mimecar, el penultimo kernel si funciona
<chiche> por favor alguien que me diga como agregar un escritorio
<mimecar> !detalles chiche
<kubot> chiche: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<exio4> mimecar, si un ppa de ubuntu pude usarlo en debian no podrias usarlo en otra version del mismo ubuntu ??
<Nhasc> mimecar, 2.6.35-25-generic x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mimecar> exio4: un ppa de ubuntu no se puede usar en debian
<chiche> necesito un escritorio mas
<chiche> tengo 4 y quiero agregar otro
<ubunteros> lma: _Mira a ver si la detecta fdisk, sudo fdisk -l
<mauricio> chiche tienes el administrador de opciones de compiz (ccsm)?
<mimecar> chiche: botón derecho sobre el applet del escritorio, propiedades
<mauricio> chiche mimecar eso es mejor
<mauricio> jeje
<exio4> mimecar, como que no? te paso mi sources list y vest que he usado varios ppa (los que me olvido de borrar :P)
<mimecar> exio4: si mezclas repositorios de diferentes distibuciones luego no digas que se te rompe el sistema
<Nhasc> mimecar, y el kernel que me peta en el boot es *-27-generic
<chiche> mimecar eso de da la opcion de mostrarlos en columnas o filas pero no de agregar otro
<exio4> mimecar, no soy tan boludo para cambiar el libc6 pero aplicaciones no esenciales del sistema funciona :P
<chiche> y el administrador de compiz no lo tengo
<mimecar> Nhasc: usas solo los repositorios oficiales?
<mimecar> exio4: mezclar repositorios es mala idea
<Nhasc> mimecar sips
<mimecar> Nhasc: ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<exio4> mimecar, y compilar tambien lo es?
<mimecar> son cosas diferentes
<Nhasc> mimecar, sips
<mimecar> ubuntu y debian no tienen archivos de configuración diferentes para algunas cosas
<exio4> mimecar, compilar en una netbook*
<mimecar> tienen
<mimecar> exio4: cuando te falle ya sabrás una de las causas
<exio4> mimecar, el sistema que tengo ahora me corre mejor que ubuntu sin ppa's =)
<mimecar> claro, por eso estas usando debian con ppa
<exio4> pues no era que era mala idea?
<chiche> exio,chabon, nadie tiene por que saber cuan boludo sos =P
<mimecar> mezclar paquetes de diferentes distribuciones
<mimecar> y los repositorios de ppa están preparados para ubuntu
<exio4> chiche, que? a que vas?
<exio4> chiche, google te puede servir para agregar un escritorio
<chiche> gracias..
<Nhasc> mimecar, alguna idea del magic number ?
<mimecar> no
<Nhasc> xD ok
<alejandro__> Bueas a tod@s, alguien me puede ayudar porque un script no me muestra el dialog en la tty que le paso ??
<Nhasc> mimecar, y de la violación de segmento ?
<mimecar> eso parece un error de programación
<mimecar> Nhasc: con apt te pasa lo mismo?
<alejandro__> mimecar,  es que el script lo llamo desde una regla udev
<exio4> mimecar, pues si sos el boludo que le pone si a todo sin saber que hace, pues seguro que cagaras todo el sistema, pero si te fijas corta, se actualiza libc6, o algun paquete importante, cancelar y cambiarle la version al ppa por una version anterior de ubuntu y listo ;)
<mimecar> exio4: tengo un poco de sentido común y no mezclo paquetes de otras distribuciones
<Nhasc> mimecar, con apt parece que va bien hasta que  finaliza con Violación de segmentoetes... 0%
<exio4> mimecar, yo tambien lo tengo y desde que pienso un poco deje de usar ubuntu
<mimecar> Nhasc: ¿has instalado algo raro
<mimecar> ?
<Nhasc> mimecar, nops, solo lo que me sugería el gestor de actualizaciones
<mimecar> chiche: mira este enlace http://news.cnet.com/8301-13880_3-9902034-68.html
<Nhasc> mimecar, que por cierto ahora cuando le doy, desaparece la GUI
<mimecar> Nhasc: puede ser por el error
<Nhasc> mimecar, imagino pero es por darte pistas ^^
<chiche> mimecar en "Workspace Switcher Preferences" solo me da la opcion de mostrar en el panel los escritotios de manera horizontal y vertical.
<mimecar> no se para que versión de gnome es el documento
<alberto_> Hola
<alberto_> ¿Alguien sabe cómo configurar dssi-vst?
<mimecar> ¿que es eso?
<alberto_> Para plug-ins VST
<ha_ny> que es eso?
<Carlitos__> lol
<ha_ny> o.O
<Carlitos__> exio4:  lo  que  tendria  que  hacer  un   crontab y   ahi aplicar  el  script ?
<Carlitos__> suena  mejor  no
<Carlitos__> digamos
<exio4> que tengo que hacer? :P
<exio4> no entendi
<Carlitos__> que  el   crontab   solo   se  aplique  de  9 am  hasta  las  10 pm
<Carlitos__> que opinas
<exio4> que pasa, soy inocente, fue uBOTu-fr
<exio4> me puedes hacer un f5? no me acuerdo :?
<Carlitos__> exio4:  hablamos  acerca  de  un   script  para  renonbarar  carpetas
<Carlitos__> creo que  hablamos hace  un mes
<Carlitos__> :D
<exio4> cierto.. XD!
<ha_ny> masivamente?
<exio4> talvez, pero yo no me manejo con crontab, prefiero ponerme un reloj :P
<Carlitos__> no solo  cuando   encuentre  el   archivo   cam lo   renombre  con $fecha y $i++
<Carlitos__> y solo entre  las  9 am y las  10 pm
<Carlitos__> :D
<ha_ny> y eso que uso tiene? -.-
<Nhasc> mimecar, violación de segmento arreglado con  rm /var/cache/apt/*.bin y apt-get clean && apt-get autoclean
<Carlitos__> ha_ny:  para mi uso, para  ti no   te  sirve  para  naaa :D
<ha_ny> por eso quiero entender que uso tiene, me interesa
<mimecar> tienes algo mal con apt
<Carlitos__> ha_ny:  no   creo que  tenga  un uso para  ti
<ha_ny> y eso por qué?
<DavidReza> alguien me podría ayudar? Acabo de actualizar al nuevo kernel, 2.6.35-27, pero no me deja entrar si selecciono ese Kernel
<DavidReza> me dice algo de Nohup
<erUSUL> DavidReza: sino sabemos el error exacto ( algo de nohup no llega ) es dificil saber como ayudarç
<Tarrasquero> bueno, yo diria que el nuevo es el 2.6.37
<DavidReza> Y como puedo actualizar a ese?
<DavidReza> simplemente me apareció que habían actualizaciones y actualicé todas
<fosco_> DavidReza, antes de nada deberias hacerte esta prenta, ¿necesitas actualizar el kernel?
<Tarrasquero> yo creo que deverias solucionar el estable que es el que te da problemas
<DavidReza> ahorita entré con el 2.6.35-25 y realmente sí me pregunté si debería actualizar el kernel
<DavidReza> pero pues estaba en las actualizaciones, así que dije "por qué no estar actualizado?"
<Tarrasquero> DavidReza: algun mensaje de error en la actualizacion?
<DavidReza> ninguno
<BsdNeo> hola :)
<Tarrasquero> tienes drivers de video instalado manualmente?
<DavidReza> sí
<BsdNeo> alguno tiene diccionarios para usar con aircrack ?
<Tarrasquero> ammm
<Tarrasquero> BsdNeo: eso aqui no
<alberto_> ¿Alguien sabe algo de plug-ins VST con Linux?
<Tarrasquero> yo nu
<erUSUL> alberto_: busca algun programa que los soporte ( ardour lmms ? )
<DavidReza> Tarrasquero,  tiene que ver algo eso de los drivers de video instalados manualmente?
<Tarrasquero> DavidReza: pues creo que si
<Tarrasquero> yo cuento con eso siempre
<DavidReza> mejor como dice erUSUL, checaré que dice exactamente que dice el error
<Tarrasquero> mira
<Tarrasquero> para saberlo intenta una cosa
<DJHuraken> Que tal buenos dias/tardes a todos, tengo una duda/problema acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.10 64 bits eh instale los driver privativos de ATI tengo una tarjeta Radeon HD 3200, y el problema que tengo es que cuando quiero ver videos HD 1080p en youtube, se congela totalmente la imagen y luego el firefox, si descargo el video en esa resolucion igual con cualquier reproductor que use va muy lento, eh deshabilitado el compiz y mejora un poco pero se sigue traba
<DJHuraken> jando el video, a alguien le ha pasado lo mismo?
<Tarrasquero> inicia o al menos intentalo con ese kernel y pulsa alt+f1 y ves que errores coloca alli
<Tarrasquero> para volver alt+f7
<DavidReza> aunque eso sí, no había preguntado aquí como solucionar el hecho de que SIEMPRE que inicio Ubuntu, en la parte donde dice Ubuntu, con el fondo fiusha/morado/loquesea y abajo los puntos blancos que se ponen rojos, justo abajo de los puntos me salen mensajes, de que se inició tal cosa y demás
<DavidReza> como si fueran los mismos que salen en Alt+F1
<alberto_> erUSUL He encontrado un programa para conectarlos por Jack, puesto que Ardour no lo soporta, pero no sé hacerlos funcionar, me da un error cuando intento ejecutarlos.
<Tarrasquero> DJHuraken: haz algo para ver que tal?
<DavidReza> ya regreso
<Tarrasquero> DJHuraken: lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<DJHuraken> Tarrasquero, ok ahorita te paso el resultado
<Tarrasquero> !paste
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<alberto_> Esto es lo que me dice: Failed to find dssi-vst-server executable: No such file or directory
<alberto_> vsthost: bailing out
<DJHuraken> Tarrasquero, http://paste.ubuntu.com/576072/
<Tarrasquero> DJHuraken: haz esto a ver modprobe fglrx, radeon
<Tarrasquero> por separado ambos
<DJHuraken> Tarrasquero, ok ok dame 1 seg
<Tarrasquero> no estas usando el radeon si no el fglrx_pci
<DJHuraken> Tarrasquero, elque estoy usando es el privativo de ATI descargado de su pagina en version 11.3
<Tarrasquero> pero entonces seria el radeon
<DJHuraken> Tarrasquero, con el driver radeon que es el open que trae ubuntu de plano no me reproduce nada el HD
<Tarrasquero> aha
<Tarrasquero> pues no lo montes
<Tarrasquero> es mas, desinstalalo
<Tarrasquero> yo es que uso nvidia
<Tarrasquero> y el que no puedo tener es el nouveau
<Tarrasquero> para ti es el radeon
<Tarrasquero> generan conflictos
<DJHuraken> Tarrasquero, como lo desinstalo ?
<DJHuraken> Tarrasquero, me imagino que tendria que desinstalar este pauqete i   xserver-xorg-video-radeon       - X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI Radeon display
<Tarrasquero> hmmm
<Tarrasquero> apt-cache search radeon
<DJHuraken> Tarrasquero, http://paste.ubuntu.com/576075/
<Tarrasquero> solo no lo montes, osea modprobe -r radeon
<DJHuraken> Tarrasquero, oks oks deja lo pongo y ahorita te digo
<Tarrasquero> ese no dice nada
<DJHuraken> Tarrasquero, listo, bueno reiniciare y checare ahora con el mismo vid
<Tarrasquero> a ver que tal
<Tarrasquero> wau
<erAbuelo> buenas tardes
<DJHuraken> Tarrasquero, hey man mil gracias !! xD funciona de maravilla
<Tarrasquero> me alegro
<Tarrasquero> :)
<dorel> ay alguien ?
<dorel> necesito ayuda en cuanto a seguridad
<erAbuelo> yo no estoy
<Tarrasquero> alguien quien es?
<dorel> como puedo proteger mi ubuntu contra ataques de intrusion ???
<cousteau> con una contraseña aceptablemente buena
<mimecar> ten el sistema con todas las actualizaciones
<cousteau> o con un firewall (los routers suelen venir con uno, y ubuntu me parece que tiene uno activado)
<dorel> manejo lo que es ubuntu 9.10
<cousteau> pero vamos, a menos que tengas programas raros, nadie se va a meter en tu ordenador, esto es bastante seguro
<dorel> que firewall tiene ubuntu por defecto
<Tarrasquero> dorel: no hay nada imposible, pero el sentido comun y buenas costumbres hacen mucho
<cousteau> ve pensando en actualizar; a 9.10 le queda poco
<mimecar> dorel: iptables
<mimecar> dorel: tendrás actializaciones hasta abril
<cousteau> actualiza al menos a 10.04, que es LTS y podrás tenerlo sin actualizar dos o tres años
<dorel> es que sospecho de ya estar infectado, pero como saberlo realmente ???
<ubunteros> puedes probar con un anti rootkit
<mimecar> dorel: ¿por que tienes esa sospecha?
<dorel> que antirootkit me recomiendas ???
<mimecar> ese tipo de programas puede darte falsos positivos, tenlo en cuenta
<ubunteros> mimecar tiene razon
<mimecar> dorel: ¿has instalado cosas de sitios raros?
<dorel> y si en realidad estoy infectado cual es la probabilidad de que realmente encuentre el antirootkit el problema ???
<mimecar> a saber
<mimecar> pero si te han metido algo formatea
<mimecar> guarda una copia de los datos y cambia todas las contraseñas
<ubunteros> dorel: _yo uso el chkrootkit y el rootkitHunter
<jamesjedimaster> otra opcion es leyendo logs (auth, messages) y lo que diga el comando last
<ha_ny> alguien sabe de una aplicación similar a audiochecker?
<cousteau> el tema de virus en ubuntu es como el yeti... es casi seguro que no exista, pero siempre queda el canguelo
<cousteau> ha_ny, no porque no sé qué hace audiochecker
<ha_ny> audiochecker es una aplicación para windows que analiza el audio y te dice su calidad
<nesti> erAbuelo exio4 la lo termine el fallo estaba dpkg-scanpackages  main > Packages y estar  dentro de la carpeta
<ha_ny> esto yo lo uso para cuando descargo audio lossless analizarlo para saber si es real o fake
<cousteau> ha_ny, y no es más fácil escucharlo?
<dorel> y que hay de las botnets, como infectan un sistema linux ???
<exio4> :P
<exio4> nesti, =) que suerte ;)
<cousteau> ha_ny, ah, ya, para saber si "han usado un programa para subir el bitrate"
<nesti> si lla tengo repos locales
<ha_ny> si
<cousteau> «jo, pues yo lo que hago es bajarme los MP3 a 128 kbps y luego "tengo un programa que sube la calidad a 192"»
<ha_ny> con audacity se puede ver el espectro y saberce pero se hace muy pesado ver el espectro de cada audio, esto lo hace automatico
<erAbuelo> milagroso xD
<ha_ny> a 128?lol, nasty ears
<cousteau> 128 es aceptable
<cousteau> bueno, es el límite inferior de "aceptable"
<ha_ny> xDDD, no, 128 es como matarte el oido
<mimecar1> solo puedes "subir" a 192 inventandote datos
<mimecar1> no tienes datos reales
<ha_ny> costeau: pasate por aqui: http://flacshare.net/ y comenta lo que acabas de decir, que van a ir a tu casa y te castraran
<DJHuraken> Hey que tal gente, aqui otra ves con una duda, como puedo usar el codec theora ?, tengo varios videos y quisiera provar ese codec pero la verdad no se ni por donde empezar
<erUSUL> DJHuraken: arista? winff ? ffmpeg2theora?
<DJHuraken> erUSUL, ham creo que el ffmpeg2theora es el que tengo instalado
<flypp> ha_ny, la práctica totalidad de la gente no distingue un audio a 128 que uno a 192, al igual que tampoco diferenciarían dvd de bluray.
<flypp> y 128 es completamente aceptable
<ha_ny> aceptable por quien? por la practica totalidad?
<erAbuelo> eso depende tambien del reproductor y de los bafles
<ubunteros> eso de la calidad de 128 kbps o 192 tambien depende de que tonos tenga la musica, por ejemplo en musica clasica es apenas diferenciable
<ubunteros> un ejemplo de lo que digo http://blogs.pcworld.com/staffblog/archives/003993.html
<flypp> ubunteros, la verdadera prueba estaría en que la página web sirviese "aleatoriamente" el de 128 o el de 256 y se te informase de cuál has escuchado una vez finalizada la reproducción. Más que nada porque ya vas "predispuesto" a escuchar una mayor o menor calidad
<erAbuelo> y porque la mayoria de la peña es sorda a la buena musica xDDD
<flypp> es como si te presentan dos platos de la misma receta y te dicen que una la ha cocinado un aficionado, y otra Arguiñado. Evidentemente darás el voto de mejor al segundo
<flypp> también es cuestión de contrastes. Posiblemente para Ferran Adria la comida que tomamos a diario sea pura bazofia xD
<erAbuelo> por eso tiene que cerrar el restaurante xD
<flypp> el caso es considerar si 128 kbps es aceptable. Para mí, que no me dedico a la edición de audio, lo es completamente
<erAbuelo> para mi depende de donde vaya a escucharlo
<erAbuelo> si es para un reproductor portatil entre 128 y 192 voy sobrado
<ha_ny> es simple, el audio sin perdida se escucha mejor que el lossy.
<erAbuelo> ha_ny: depende, si es un reproductor cutre, con unos altavoces muy cutres, probablemente el audio lossles sature los altavoces y el lossy no xD
<erAbuelo> sofá time
<ubuntux> japi time
<molocoize> buenas
<tulio> buenas tardes mis amigos quiero instalar songbrid en mi equipo pero no se como hacerlo sera que me pueden ayudar
<mimecar> descargalo de la web del programa
<tulio> pero me sale que es para mac y windos
<mimecar> tulio: no tendrás la última versión, songbird no tiene desarrollo ahora para linux
<mimecar> solo puedes usar una versión antigua
<tulio> como lo hago??
<exio4> alguien aca se armo un sistema "completo" con busybox?
<exio4> LEFS
<exio4> :P
<exio4> MLFS
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar si aún tienen una versión antigua en la web de songbird
<exio4> Ctrl-Alt-F1
<tulio> ok pero una pregunta mas por que al instalarlo me salio W: Imposible obtener http://ppa.launchpad.net/songbrid-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<exio4> acpi
<tulio> eso seria por que??
<mimecar> ese enlace no es válido
<exio4> me quedan 50 mins (60%) de bateria
<tulio> ahh ook
<exio4> se nota que estoy aburrido?
<mimecar> tulio: prueba otro reproductor como banshee o clementine
<jamesjedimaster> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird
<tulio> bueno lo que pasa es que con el itunes yo libero ipods pero no se como hacerlo en ubuntu ?
<gonzo_> hola,el canal de xubuntu sabeis cual es??
<yoymi> Xibuntu-es????
<gonzo_> estoy en el,solo hay 1 persona
<gonzo_> tengo 1 duda,con ubuntu,me descargaba 1 juego
<gonzo_> para instalarlo le daba permisos,xubuntu no me deja
<yoymi> La diferencia con ubuntu es solo el genoma
<gonzo_> genoma??es que soy muy novato en linux
<exio4> gnome
<yoymi> Eso
<gonzo_> escritorio xD
<gonzo_> si,pues no se como solventar esas diferencias,cn gnome aun me aclaro
<yoymi> Como va el baeza
<gonzo_> cogia archivo,propiedades,permisos y ejecutar como programa
<yoymi> BarzA
<gonzo_> en xfce veo la casilla pero no puedo marcarla
<gonzo_> me imagino que por lo de ser admin
<yoymi> Abrela como root
<gonzo_> como lo hago??
<yoymi> Cambia permisos chemod 777
<mimecar> gonzo_: que juego has descargado
<gonzo_> chmod 777
<mimecar> gonzo_: ¿no está en los repositorios?
<gonzo_> no lo he mirado,tengo la costumbre cn ubuntu,de descargarlo e instalarlo
<mimecar> gonzo_: mira si está
<mimecar> en linux no tienes que descargar los programas de las webs
<gonzo_> no sale en centro de software
<mimecar> ese juego se ejecuta en el navegador?
<yoymi> mimecar: También se puede
<mimecar> es un juego de flash
<gonzo_> no,no va con navegador
<gonzo_> si es flash
<exio4> :P
<mimecar> si es un juego flash lo tienes que ejecutar con un navegador
<exio4> mimecar, gnash ?
<exio4> swfdec?
<mimecar> el flash oficial
<gonzo_> antes de la 2.0 si,cn mozilla firefox
<gonzo_> en la 2.0 va a parte
<exio4> es un exe?
<gonzo_> .run,es la version para linux
<gonzo_> hay para windows,mac y linux este juego
 * exio4 le duele la cabeza
<yoymi> Y por q no juegas con la play
<mimecar> gonzo_: pon el enlace a las instrucciones de instalación
<gonzo_> http://dl.ak.ankama.com/games/dofus2/setup/DofusInstall.run
<gonzo_> tambien es la descarga añadiendo wget en terminal
<mimecar> no lo tienes sin el archivo .run?
<mimecar> ese archivo lo intenta abrir el navegador (y no es pequeño)
<gonzo_> el archivo,ya lo tengo en mi pc
<gonzo_> con ubuntu,sencillamente,clicaba propiedades
<gonzo_> y ejecutar como un programa
<exio4> gonzo_, prueba desde consola
<exio4> creo que es que falta alguna libreria =)
<gonzo_> no
<mimecar> gonzo_: chmod +x archivo
<mimecar> ./archivo
<mimecar> ese es el equivalente de lo que hacias en gnome
<gonzo_> tan solo creo que es por los derechos de root
<gonzo_> si
<gonzo_> es equivalente
<mimecar> no es lo mismo dar permisos de ejecución que ejecutarlo como root
<gonzo_> la cuetion es k veo las opciones pero no puedo marcarla
<gonzo_> clck derecho,propiedades,,permisos
<mimecar> el programa se instala en la carpeta del usuario o en las del sistema
<gonzo_> veo la opcion ejecutar como programa,pero no me deja marcarla
<gonzo_> en la del usuario
<mimecar> pon lo que he puesto antes
<fosco_> gonzo_, es un tema de permisos, abre un terminal y ponte en la misma carpeta que está el archivo
<gonzo_> con ubuntu veia igual las opciones y me dejaba marcarla
<mimecar> podrás si no has descargado el archivo usando sudo
<gonzo_> no domino comandos,para hacerlo todo por terminal
<fosco_> da igual te guiamos
<gonzo_> ok,seria darle permisos de modificacion,para activar la opcion de que se ejecute como un programa
<yoymi> Botón derecho abrir en una terminal
<fosco_> seguramente lo primero será cambiarle el propietario
<gonzo_> lo tengo en carpeta personal
<fosco_> pero eso no podemos saberlo hasta q te pongas donde te he dicho
<yoymi> Después chmod 777
<fosco_> gonzo_, si lo tienes en tu carpeta personal será facil, ejecuta ls -l y verás los permisos de los archivos
<gonzo_> me guiarias comando x comando desde el inicio??
<gonzo_> como le indico a terminal k vaya a mi carpeta¿
<fosco_> se abre en tu carpeta
<gonzo_> si,ok,pone gonzo jeje
<fosco_> si no es así simplemente teclea cd y pulsa intro
<yoymi> Cd nombre usuario
<fosco_> gonzo_, venga, ls -l y mira si aparece tu archivo
<gonzo_> si,ls -l sale el archivo en cuestion
<fosco_> ok, pega aqui la linea del archivo
<fosco_> solo 1 linea
<gonzo_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root  root  5519100 2010-08-24 11:58 DofusInstall.run
<fosco_> el root root es el propietario y el grupo
<fosco_> ese es el problema
<mimecar> gonzo_: no estas trabajando con el usuario root verdad?
<fosco_> seguramente lo descargaste usando sudo
<exio4> jeje, xD!
<fosco_> o algo asi
<fosco_> gonzo_, por lo general nunca uses sudo ni el usuario root a menos que sea totalmente necesario, si no pasan estas cosas
<fosco_> venga, vamos a arreglarlo
<gonzo_> ok,teneis razon
<fosco_> que usuario quieres que ejecute el archivo?
<gonzo_> era por usar sudo en la descarga
<gonzo_> ya lo estoy instalando
<fosco_> ok
<mimecar> gonzo_: le has cambiado el usuario?
<gonzo_> al no poner sudo antes de wget
<exio4> ._.
<gonzo_> me dejo marcar ejecutar como un programa
<fosco_> ok
<gonzo_> me podriais orientar,con paginas web donde pueda aprender sobre ubuntu,xubuntu??
<fosco_> gonzo_, una elemental es www.guia-ubuntu.org
<fosco_> ahi tienes casi todo lo básico, a partir de ahi es mejor usar google para cada duda que te surja
<Infostar> hola a todos
<mimecar> gonzo_: cuando tengas que instalar programas busca primero en el centro de software de ubuntu
<Infostar> Saludos desde Sevilla españa
<gonzo_> si,gracias
<mimecar> si instalas programas que no son de los repositorios no tendrás actualizaciones automáticas
<Infostar> Necesito montar un servidor ftp que me permita con chroot acceder a un contenido comun
<Infostar> contenido del ftp
<Infostar> dir /ftp/comun
<Infostar> dir /ftp/usuario1
<Infostar> dir /ftp/usuario2
<Infostar> dir /ftp/usuario3
<Infostar> etc
<Infostar> cuando cualquiera de ellos se conecte al ftp
<Infostar> deben ver el contenido de comun
<Infostar> alguna idea???
<mimecar> ¿que servidores de ftp has buscado?
<gonzo_> me lio aun con xfce,instale desde centro,art manager y no lo encuentro jaja
<Infostar> lo he montado con pure ftp
<mimecar> gonzo_: si estas empezando te aclararás mejor con gnome
<Infostar> pero no tengo problemas en que se proftpd vsftpd etc
<mimecar> Infostar: entonces tendrás que ver en la documentación de ese servidor como montar algo similar
<gonzo_> gnome lo he usado,queria probar este
<Infostar> la cuestion es que no se si es posible
<Infostar> con pure ftp he visto que tendria que ser con mount --bind
<Infostar> pero no se como automatizarlo por usuario
<gonzo_> creo que instalare el escritorio gnmoe,me aclaro mas
<mimecar> no he trabajado con servidores de ftp
<gonzo_> es complejo instalar varios escritorios y cambiar entre ellos??xfce y gnome
<gonzo_> actualmente instale xubuntu 10.10 para probarlo,pero me aclaro mas con gnome
<fosco_> no es complejo ni instalarlos ni cambiarlos
<gonzo_> a ver el señor googlr
<mimecar> gonzo_: lo normal es usar uno, no estar cambiando todo el rato
<EXio4> mimecar, si uso kde4, gnome, xfce y lxde y los alterno en cada reinicio soy raro?
<mimecar> eres muy poco práctico
<aguitel> sos loquito
<EXio4> aguitel, ¬¬
<EXio4> mimecar, por?
<EXio4> mimecar, a veces hago esto Ctrl-Alt-F7 = gnome Ctrl-Alt-F8 = xfce Ctrl-Alt-F9 = lxde
<EXio4> o cambio a gnome por kde :)
<mimecar> cada escritorio tiene sus preferencias y programas adaptados
<mimecar> no se integra igual kopete en kde que en gnome
<EXio4> mimecar, pues eso no es asi en debian, en ubuntu una vez instale xfce y me dejo de andar gnome :P
<EXio4> mimecar, yo uso pidgin en kde y amarok en gnome
<mimecar> si no sabes usar ubuntu es cosa tuya
<EXio4> mimecar, como es eso? se usar debian pero no ubuntu?
<EXio4> eso si es "ironico"
<EXio4> por que supuestamente ubuntu es mas facil
<EXio4> y tuve que borrar xfce y reconfigurar gnome para solucionarlo
<mimecar> EXio4: el sistema no deja de funcionar por instalar otro escritorio
<aguitel> EXio4, debes usar gnome a la manana ,al medio dia cambiar a lxde y para la merienda deja kde
<EXio4> aguitel, xD!
<EXio4> mimecar, como que no? una vez instale kde en ubuntu (comun) y todo empezo a llamar a dolphin y kapps, en debian eso no pasa tan "asi por que si"
<mimecar> tal vez pasó a llamarse dolphin porque estabas usando otro navegador de archivos
<aguitel> lo que pasa es que debian es como un perro de paladar negro
<mimecar> el nombre del programa es igual en todas las distribuciones
<aguitel> pero a mi me gustan los callejeros
<EXio4> mimecar,solo se fue que en ubuntu todo se configura para que funcione "out-box"
<EXio4> y si tenes kde y gnome se arma lio
<EXio4> pero con debian a no ser doble click instalado, funciono mejor =)
<mimecar> pensaba que en debian también usaban apt y synaptic
<aguitel> asi es mimecar
<mimecar> si funciona igual en debian que en ubuntu, que cosas
<EXio4> mimecar, es que ubuntu solo te configura automatico todo!
<mimecar> y debian también
<EXio4> en debian al no serlo no toco toda la configuracion de gnome
<EXio4> no es tan automatico
<mimecar> al instalar kde en ubuntu no se toca la configuración de gnome
<EXio4> las aplicaciones default's si
<DavidReza> algun cliente como para mail que sea mejor que Evolution?'
<EXio4> el de mozilla?
<aguitel> EXio4, habalndo en serio ,en ubuntu si bien es todo mas automatizado lo es para dejar tu sistema listo para funcionar ,ahora luego vos haces lo queres manualmente y con las mismas herramientas que en debian
<mimecar> DavidReza: thunderbird
<DavidReza> Thunderbird?
<EXio4> aguitel, pero en ubuntu se arrastra las config por default
<DavidReza> bueno.. gracias
<aguitel> de cuales hablas
<EXio4> eso es molesto, ya me acostumbre a tener que hacerlo parcialmente (por que en debian no es tan asi)
<mimecar> el flame Ubuntu VS Debian ya empieza a ser offtopic
<mimecar> seguir en el canal de offtopic
<EXio4> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<EXio4> jeje, que recordatorio, gradias kubot
<EXio4> gracias*
<molocoize> papa ubuntu basado en debian
<EXio4> molocoize, pues si, ubuntu es el debian automatico =)
<molocoize> cual es la diferencia entre ubuntu 10.4 y debian 6 squeeze
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<EXio4> squezze no tenia bugs?
<mimecar> este canal es de soporte para ubuntu
<mimecar> seguir en el canal de offtopic
<Thekernel> buenas
<molocoize> tenes razon dejemosl asi
<EXio4> mimecar, pues me parece que mejor me dejo de juntar con los ubunteros, me llevaran a la perdicion y a mal acostumbrarme
<mimecar> no sea que se te pegue algo de sentido común
<molocoize> locuras
<greviows> Hola, em..
<greviows> Cómo puedo enviar con send la salida de un comando con C? ... http://pastebin.com/AsqM0t2t
<greviows> porfa...
<mimecar> ¿que quieres hacer?
<greviows> Pues...
<greviows> Poder ejecutar comandos en el servidor desde el cliente (hecho), pero quiero que la salida del comando la envíe el servidor al cliente
<greviows> tipo shell remota
<greviows> (no pensar en malos usos)
<greviows> em, está en inglés el paste, no importa, no? ...
<m4v> greviows: sorry, pero este no es un canal sobre C
<greviows> m4v, ya, pero no encuentro ninguno, y los que he encontrado no contestan, bueno, lo siento...
<mimecar> greviows: usa una shell remota
<greviows> mimecar: man, ya, mejor usar ssh, peor algún día tengo que aprender a programar con sockets x)
<Tarrasquero> nas
<Souchiro> nas
<kruckss> buenas
<Souchiro> tarrasquero tu has usado el jahshaka ?
<Souchiro> o alguien mas lo ha usado?
<kruckss> no se que eso jejeje
<Tarrasquero> nu
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> es un programa similar al after effecs
<Souchiro> alguien vivo que sepa como funciona y que se necesita?
<Souchiro> T_T
<Souchiro> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Jahshaka
<Souchiro> es que al momento de instalarlo me dice esto :   jahshaka:
<Souchiro>  Depende: openlibraries pero no va a ser instalado
<Souchiro>  Depende: libboost-filesystem1.33.1  but it is not installable
<Souchiro>  Depende: libglew1 (>=1.3.1) but it is not installable
<Souchiro>  Depende: libopenal0a  but it is not installable
<Souchiro>  Depende: openlibraries pero no va a ser instalado
<DavidReza> Tarrasquero,
<DavidReza> hay forma de ordenar las subcaretas de una carpeta de forma manual, pero que estén acomodadas dentro de cuadrillas o algo así?, es decir, todas a la misma altura, alineadas
<chachon> me dice esto cuando intento instalar inkscape: Failed to fetch http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu/pool/apps/i/inkscape/inkscape_0.48.0-1~getdeb1_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<chachon> qué hago?
<DavidReza> Soy yo o los servidores de Gmail no están funcionando??
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> segun habian fallas hace unos dias
<Souchiro> quein sabe si sigan
<jmanuel_cool> epales genteses ¿como andan por aca?
<Souchiro> tarrasquero como se instalaria esto?
<Souchiro> http://www.cinefx.org/downloads/
<Souchiro> es el que dice cinefx
<ubunteros> Buenas, alguien sabe porque no puedo acceder bien a determinadas páginas?
<cyberalejo17> Buenas tardes a todos, soy nuevo en el chat, pero llevo usando Ubuntu, delde el 8.04 . Tengo un favor que pedirles... es la primera vez que me pasa, y quiero ser cuidadoso, ya que tengo info valiosa
<jmanuel_cool> ubunteros, porque en tu trabajo o escuela las tienen bloqueadas
<jmanuel_cool> !detalles cyberalejo17
<kubot> cyberalejo17: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<ubunteros> jmanuel_coo: _ hola, el caso es que usando un router inalambrico linksys, desde el win7 si funcionan las paginas web, como el facebook por ejemplo, pero al iniciar sesion en Ubuntu la pagina se ve a medias
<cyberalejo17> ok, disculpen,jeje.  Resuta que anoche estaba funcionando bien. pero intenté instalarle Halo CE mediante Wine, pero no me quiso funcionar el tema del video. así que apagué. Pero hace un rato cuando lo encendí carga, pero no llega al escritorio, es decir que me pide datos de usuario (yo lo tenía conf. para que cargara de una)
<cyberalejo17> pero no importa lo que le meta, no llega a cargar el escritorio
<cyberalejo17> la clave está bien, pero cuando debería aparecer el escritio, hay un error como los de windows, y se reinicia, pero no a la bios como en windows, sino sólo a la ventana de loggeo se ubunti
<ubunteros> jmanuel_cool: _lo raro es que al conectar el Ubuntu directamente al madem DSL no sucede esto
<jmanuel_cool> ubunteros, es extraño
<cyberalejo17> no se si el tema del wine tenga que ver
<cyberalejo17> pero eso ha sido lo único raro que tenga que ver con provilegios sudo...
<ubunteros> jmanuel_cool:_si, de hecho yo pensaba que era problema de Ubuntu, pero un dia pruebo el portatil en la universidad y las paginas funcionaban de maravillas; por lo que me decidi conectar directamente el modem DSL de casa a ver, y vaya sorpresa
<cyberalejo17> yo ya le he cambiado claves a so linux, pero la info sel usuario se pierde. Y yo no puedo tener ese riesgo. tengo mas de 100 GB que corren peligro
<jmanuel_cool> ubunteros, pasa paste del contenido de /etc/network/interfaces
<jmanuel_cool> !paste ubunteros
<kubot> ubunteros: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> nadie que me eche la mano?
<jamesjedimaster> ubunteros: me parece que el ruteador linksys tiene algun filtro
<ubunteros> jmanuel_cool: _perdon, cual era el comando?, es que en vez de darle copiar le di a limpiar y perdi todo
<ubunteros> jamesjedimaster: yo probe hasta el modo DMZ a ver y sigue igual
<DavidReza> el contenido de /etc/network/interfaces
<DavidReza> ubunteros,
<jmanuel_cool> ubunteros, no es un comando, es un archivo que tienes que mirar y pasar el contenido en un paste (/etc/network/interfaces)
<jmanuel_cool> !paste ubunteros
<kubot> ubunteros: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<DavidReza> jmanuel_cool,  hay algo asi como un programa que te permite hacer el paste, cierto?
<DavidReza> desde consola o algo así
<jmanuel_cool> Souchiro, me da la impresion que eso que estas bajando es el código fuente, por lo general dentro del archivo comprimido hay un archivo leeme o algo parecido que te indica como instalar
<jmanuel_cool> DavidReza, yo tengo es una extensión de iceweasel
<Souchiro> si, pero no dice mucho
<Souchiro> To build the jahwidgets library:
<Souchiro> 	On Linux:
<Souchiro>  cd jahwidgets
<Souchiro>  make
<cyberalejo17> Aquí está la info completa:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/576193/
<DavidReza> Souchiro,  ya desempacaste el .tar.gz?
<Souchiro> sep
<DavidReza> y ya ejecutaste esos comandos?
<DavidReza> cd jahwidgets
<DavidReza> make
<Souchiro> eso es para acceder a al carpeta
<Souchiro> le pongo make y me dice orden no encontrada o algo asi
<DavidReza> eso lo haces ya cuando estas dentro de la carpeta?
<DavidReza> dentro de la carpeta desempacada?
<DavidReza> cyberalejo17,  que es eso que pusiste en paste ?
<cyberalejo17> la info completa de lo que me está pasando
<DavidReza> lo que tienes que poner en el paste es el contenido del archivo /etc/network/interfaces
<cyberalejo17> acaro... no hay nungún error en pantalla o log al respecto (por lo menos no a la vista, ya que los logs del sistema son una mamera de enteder)
<Souchiro> http://pastebin.com/KuLZXBTv <--------------- eso dice
<Souchiro> si eso lo hago en la terminal
<cyberalejo17> soy ing. de sistemas y computacion, así que estoy algo relacionado con este SO, pero ésto es la 1º vez que me pasa
<ubunteros> jmanuel_cool: perdon por la tardanza este es el contenido de interfaces http://paste.ubuntu.com/576196/
<Carlitos__> yo no soy  ingeniero
<eduhack> re
<ubunteros> jmanuel_cool: que de hecho es la de la pc de escritorio que tiene el mismo problema que el portatil al usar el router como switch
<ubunteros> jmanuel_cool: y es que el problema se presenta con ese router tanto usando la red en forma inalambrica o por cable, ya que tiene 4 salidas RJ45
<jmanuel_cool> ubuntueros, ahora si, corre este comando ifconfig
<DavidReza> cyberalejo17,  has intentado entrar en modo seguro e intentar reparar?
<cyberalejo17> no, nunca me ha pasado esto así que no estoy relacionado con este modo de ingreso al sistema. Yo medio me defiendo manejando la consola, pero no mas. Además... no hay problema con que se pierda informacion?
<DavidReza> La información no creo que se pierda
<cyberalejo17> para darles una idea de mi nivel de consola.... he montado un server debian a base de comandos
<DavidReza> sólo tienes instalado Ubuntu?
<cyberalejo17> si
<ubunteros> jmanuel_cool: con ifconfig sale esto: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576207/
<cyberalejo17> es un pc dedicado a software libre, jaja, exepto lo que tengo bajo wine
<DavidReza> songoten,  estas haciendo el make dentro de la carpeta widgets, tiene que sr dentro de la carpeta jah.0-1.0
<DavidReza> cyberalejo17,  entonces cuando arrancas la compu no te aparece el menú de Grub2 donde esta la lista de sistemas operativos?
<DavidReza> songoten,  eso no era para ti xD
<DavidReza> Souchiro,   estas haciendo el make dentro de la carpeta widgets, tiene que sr dentro de la carpeta jah.0-1.0
<cyberalejo17> no, porque solo tengo ubuntu
<DavidReza> mmm
<cyberalejo17> entraba de una al escritorio son tocar nada
<jmanuel_cool> ubunteros, ¿sabes usar la consola?
<Carlitos__> normalmente  debe  tener  instalado   grub
<cyberalejo17> pero ahora pide clave de usuario, y no entra al escritorio, sine que la vulve a pedir
<Souchiro> ps es que ahi esta el make
<cyberalejo17> si lo tiene instalado, pero lo tengo a ..... no se , creo que 1 segundo o 0 seg.
<ubunteros> jmanuel_cool: no mucho, pero estoy aprendiendo :)
<Carlitos__> ah ok,   cuando  tu lo instalaste, le  pusiste  que  entre  directo,  ahora  tienen que  logearse
<cyberalejo17> si
<Carlitos__> y  cuando  se logean  te  vuelve  a  mandar  al inicio
<Carlitos__> cyberalejo17:  trata  de entrar  en modo consola  o   de  recuperacion  y  ahi   vuelves a  crear un nuevo  usuario
<Carlitos__> ya  con   eso   debes  tener  solucionando  el  sistema
<cyberalejo17> pero es un logeo permamente, aunque meta los datos correctos, se quita la ventana, pareciera que va cargar escritorio, pero se regresa al logeo
<Carlitos__> siempre  y  cuando  el  sistema  este  completo  d e todas  maneras  vuelve  a  instalar  el  entorno grafico
<Carlitos__> cyberalejo17:  entra  en modo consola
<Carlitos__> nada  de grafico
<Souchiro> el makefile esta en esa carpeta de jahwidgets
<Carlitos__> bueno   creo  que  ese  seria  la  solucion
<cyberalejo17> ok, entonces voy a prender otra vez el pc...
<Carlitos__> cyberalejo17:  a lo mejor el  entorno grafico  anda  mal
<Carlitos__> de  ser  asi
<jmanuel_cool> ubunteros, presiona Alt+F2 y en el dialogo que salga escribes: gksu gnome-terminal
<Carlitos__> tiene  que  reinstalarlo
<cyberalejo17> Voy a hacer un último intento: Sale el logo de ubuntu 9.04.... mormal... barrita horizontal de carga.. normal... Logeo! con teclado en pantalla. No es normal.
<cyberalejo17> voy a reiniciar en modo consola
<ubunteros> jmanuel_cool: ya está
<cyberalejo17> voy a iniciar una sesión con las F's: ctrl+alt+F1
<ivedci89> ivedci89-deskto1 ivedci89-desktop
<jmanuel_cool> cyberalejo17, reinicia en modo "recuperación" luego el mágico dpkg-reconfigure -a pudiera ayudarte
<cyberalejo17> mi nombre de usuario y contraseña si sirven en modo consola ya soy root
<cyberalejo17> entonces el prob. debe ser en el entorno
<jmanuel_cool> ubunteros, alli corre este comando: gedit /etc/network/interfaces y vas a sustituir el contenido con esto: http://pastebin.com/Tq6KRQ9Y
<cyberalejo17> pero les informo que solo tengo como... 3 gb o menos en la particion de Ubuntu del sistema
<cyberalejo17> libres
#ubuntu-es 2011-03-06
<cyberalejo17> es eso algun problema?
<DavidReza> no creo
<cyberalejo17> creo que el grub lo tengo en 0 seg.
<cyberalejo17> Puedo hacer lo del comando mágico en una consola F1?
<ubunteros> jmanuel_cool: ya lo reemplacé
<DavidReza> Souchiro,  es verdad, pero ni tu sistema ni el mio encuentran qmake
<DavidReza> cyberalejo17,  si el grub lo tienes a 0, has intentado pulsar las flechas durante el arranque?
<Souchiro> por eso me quedi parado :/
<cyberalejo17> Gnome, no entra. Gnome a prueba de fallos, no entra, Xterm..... si entra. Le hago por ahí? o por F1?
<Souchiro> es el unico programa que se parece al AFX
<cyberalejo17> Si, pulse´teclas pero nada...
<Souchiro> al menos eso creo
<jmanuel_cool> ok ubunteros guarda el archivo y alli mismo en la consola de root ejecuta este otro comando "/etc/init.d/networking restart" (sin las comillas)
<DavidReza> cyberalejo17,  en tu pantalla de login, abajo no te da opciones para entrar de otras formas?
<cyberalejo17> si
<cyberalejo17> solo me entró por xterm
<DavidReza> mmmmm
<cyberalejo17> estoy haciendo el comando mñagico por ahí
<DavidReza> mejor abre una consola, la que puedas e intenta editar el archivo /usr/share/default/grub
<ubunteros> jmanuel_cool: aparece esto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/576214/
<DavidReza> y donde ice GRUB_TIMEOUT=0 le pones mas segundos
<cyberalejo17> Me pidio que si quiería que los archios sean legibles desde otras cuentas, le di que si, aunque mi usiario es el único
<DavidReza> ya pudiste entrar?
<cyberalejo17> en modo consola mediante xterm entrando desde la ventana de logging grafica
<cyberalejo17> ya acabó. que hago?
<jmanuel_cool> ubunteros, listo, conecta al ruteador e intenta abrir alguna de las páginas con problemas
<cyberalejo17> reinicio? o le escribo algo mas?
<ubunteros> jmanuel_cool: ok
<cyberalejo17> tdo fue ok, ok, ok. Al fina me dice que dpgk - trigger debe llamar desde un programa de un desarrollador (o con la opcion --by package)
<tkw-one> oigan, quiero crearme mi propio instalador de linux personalizado a partir del cd/dvd de instalacion normal... como hago?
<cyberalejo17> hago algo más? o reinio?
<DavidReza> cyberalejo17,  qué fue lo que hiciste?
<DavidReza> despues de que entraste en la consola?
<cyberalejo17> lo que me dijeron... sudo su.... dpkg-reconfigure -a
<cyberalejo17> inicio con startx, pero me dice que ya lo está usando el adaptador 0
<cyberalejo17> creo que voy a intentar uniciar mediante el grub configuranco el archivo para ahumentarle el tiempo de espera
<jamesjedimaster> cyberalejo17: bastaria con reiniciar el entorno grafico, no iniciar uno nuevo
<DavidReza> pues eso es lo que yo te comenté, la verdad de lo otro de dpkg no sé nada
<cyberalejo17> reboot, a ver que tal
<cyberalejo17> so no inicia bien, entro modificando el grub
<cyberalejo17> logo....
<cyberalejo17> carga inicial...
<cyberalejo17> ahora me cargó de una xterm
<cyberalejo17> no la ventana de logeo.... :(
<cyberalejo17> ni el entorno gráfico
<DavidReza> Alt+F7?
<DavidReza> Ctrl+Alt+F7?
<DavidReza> no funciona?
<pipo65> DavidReza: prueba alt y f8
<pipo65> o alt yf7
<cyberalejo17> el f7 es xterm
<pipo65> no presisamente
<pipo65> abria q ver q tienes en xinit
<cyberalejo17> el f8, es... no se como decirlo.. ventana de carga con letras grandes. pero no mas
<pipo65> usas ubuntu
<pipo65> y tienes problemas graficos
<DavidReza> del 2 al 6 son consolas, el 7 es para ver los graficos
<pipo65> si
<cyberalejo17> Ántes tenía el entorno, pero hice clic sobre mi nombre de usuario, y en la parte de abajo decia gnome, gnome a prieba de fallos y por ultimo xterm.
<pipo65> pero yo uso debian squeeze y los graficos esta en f8
<pipo65> no se bien donde los tiene ubuntu
<pipo65> cuando usaba lubuntu los tenia en f7
<cyberalejo17> ahora, en f7 donde debería estar os graficos carga es xterm
<cyberalejo17> como me paso a entorno gráfico desde xterm?
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: prueba a entrar a f7
<pipo65> y pones exit
<fosco_> cyberalejo17, si no es Alt+F7 será F8, prueba
<pipo65> fosco_: me parece q el problema es q el gestor de seccion esta cambiado de lugar
<cyberalejo17> en este momento está detectando mouse
<pipo65> vistes debajo
<pipo65> de donde esta el login de el gdm
<cyberalejo17> pero la ventana xterm está en la ezquina izquierda arriba
<pipo65> dice q cargar
<cyberalejo17> y el 75% restante está negro
<pipo65> por eso cyberalejo17
<pipo65> pones exit en esa ventana
<pipo65> se cerrara
<pipo65> y te llevara a el gdm
<cyberalejo17> listo
<cyberalejo17> me logeo en gnome
<cyberalejo17> y pasa lo mismo.. vuelve a pedirme logeo
<pipo65> el gdm tiene las opciones para elegir que cargar
<cyberalejo17> no es error de clave porque es la misma que del root
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: prueba a instalar gnome de nuevo
<pipo65> desde otra tty en modo root
<cyberalejo17> tengo solo 3 GB libre. Cómo le hago?
<pipo65> apt-get gnome-core
<pipo65> apt-get install gnome-core
<DavidReza> para qué es sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<pipo65> el gnome-core carga lo justo i ncesario
<pipo65> para qrecuperes el entorno grafico
<pipo65> pero no creo q sea tu problema
<DavidReza> podrías intentar también presionar shift cuando se inicia la compu para ver si carga el GRUB
<pipo65> ya q la ventana de gdm te la cargo
<DavidReza> yo
<DavidReza> hace unos días
<DavidReza> tuve n problema parecido. Me cargaba la pantalla de Login, me loguebaa y entraba pero todo estaba en negro
<pipo65> DavidReza: ademas de gnome
<cyberalejo17> con shift ya tengo grub
<pipo65> en la lista de lo q puedes iniciar
<DavidReza> entra en safe mode
<pipo65> hay algo mas
<DavidReza> pipo65,  como?
<cyberalejo17> solo me sale recovery mode... tengo 2 versiones de Kernell
<DavidReza> Eso, Recovery Mode
<cyberalejo17> voy a intentar iniciar con el mas viejito...
<cyberalejo17> en modo normal
<cyberalejo17> quie quita...
<cyberalejo17> pipo65, en la lista... era normalita, solo que cuando me loggeabam me sacaba de nuevo al loggeo
<cyberalejo17> ni con el kernell viejo funciona. lo mismo. pide datos de usuario
<cyberalejo17> y vuelve a pedir logging
<cyberalejo17> voy a entrar a modo recovery
<cyberalejo17> mmmm, no me está funcionando el inicio con shift.....
<cyberalejo17> hace un rato si funcionao
<cyberalejo17> ya etoy en grub, entonces.... modo recovery....
<DavidReza> cyberalejo17,  actualizaste algo?
<cyberalejo17> que yo sepa.... no
<cyberalejo17> a si....
<cyberalejo17> intenté instalar halo ce usando  layonlinux, y ese actualizo el wine
<cyberalejo17> ya estoy en la ventana de rocovery, que opcionescojo?
<cyberalejo17> creo que "resume normal boot" no es la adecuada....
<cyberalejo17> try to make free space.... creo que tampoco
<DavidReza> cuales son las otras que faltan?
<cyberalejo17> dpkg  repair broken packages
<cyberalejo17> ?
<DavidReza> si actualizaste
<DavidReza> yo te recomendaría
<DavidReza> entrar como root
<cyberalejo17> y las ultimas son iniciar en shell
<cyberalejo17> en modo consola?
<cyberalejo17> drop to root shell prompt
<DavidReza> si
<cyberalejo17> ya
<DavidReza> ahora
<DavidReza> sudo dhclient
<DavidReza> w inenta hacer un ping a www.google.com
<DavidReza> para ver si tienes internet
<cyberalejo17> ya
<DavidReza> si te responde el ping?
<cyberalejo17> si
<DavidReza> ok
<DavidReza> ahora
<DavidReza> apt-get update
<cyberalejo17> mmmm, cierto que tengo problemas de dependencia con opera
<DavidReza> ?
<cyberalejo17> me dice que imposible obteenr llaves públicas de opera
<DavidReza> ah
<DavidReza> si, no import
<cyberalejo17> vale
<DavidReza> eso quiere decir que la fuente de donde obtiene los programas de Opera no está verificada
<DavidReza> ya terminó?
<pipo65> apt-get dist-upgrade
<DavidReza> apt-get upgrade
<DavidReza> por qué dist-upgrade pipo65?
<cyberalejo17> si, cargo la lista de paquetes, pero luego salio error al verificar firmas de opera.
<pipo65> si no no te actualiza los kernels
<cyberalejo17> voy a hacer el dist-upgrade
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: no importa eso
<pipo65> eso por si un kernel esta malito o algo
<DavidReza> cyberalejo17,  como te dije, eso sólo te dice que la fuente de donde se obtienen los programas de Opera no es de confianza.. no significa que tengas problemas de dependencias
<pipo65> de ultima no instales opera
<DavidReza> pipo65,  no conocía ese comando, pero de cualquier forma, tiene 2 kernels y ninguno le funcionó, así que dudo que sea eso, pero a ver q pas
<pipo65> yo tambien le desconfigo
<pipo65> di cuantos archivos tiene para instalar
<cyberalejo17> ahi está bajando paquetes..... con dist-upgrade
<cyberalejo17> reloading samba....
<cyberalejo17> desempaquetando...
<pipo65> cuantos te dijo q hay para instalar
<cyberalejo17> configurando... Listo, ya estoy en # de nuevi
<jmanuel_cool> ubunteros, por lo general ignoro privados (a no ser que me esten pagando por el paypal)
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: puedes poner startx
<cyberalejo17> al inicio, decia que tenia que descargar 2 megas, pero luego dijo que bajo 12 mb
<ubunteros> jeje, era para agradecerte
<cyberalejo17> startx
<pipo65> si
<ubunteros> me hiciste un gran favor
<DavidReza> pipo65,  cuanto tiempo llevas con Ubuntu?
<pipo65> uf q se yo un monton
<cyberalejo17> mmmm
<DavidReza> mm me puedes decir que diferencia hay entre startx y gdm start?
<cyberalejo17> la buena noticia es que ya tengo escritorio
<pipo65> lo q pasa es q vivo provando distros
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: es q ya estabas logeado
<pipo65> igual entrastes a modo de fallos
<cyberalejo17> pero no me cargo el tema, ni iconos, accesos directos.... Será que inicie por otro kernell?
<pipo65> no por q entrastes como root
<pipo65> siempre entras como usuario
<cyberalejo17> si
<cyberalejo17> pense´que mi usuario, a la vez era root, a si que solo tenía una interfaz...
<pipo65> es por q root esta limpio
<DavidReza> yo te iba a decir que hicieras reboot
<DavidReza> mejor
<DavidReza> cierra sesión
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: abre una terminal
<cyberalejo17> listo
<pipo65> y escribe reboot
<cyberalejo17> estoy en shell otra vez
<DavidReza> reboot
<cyberalejo17> listo.... reiniciando
<pipo65> escribe reboot
<DavidReza> pipo65,  tu me podrías decir que diferencia hay entre startx y gdm start?
<pipo65> DavidReza: gdm es un gestor de login y ademas inicia el xinit
<pipo65> en cambio si entras por una tty
<pipo65> te logeas en modo consola
<pipo65> y luego startx ejecuta el xinit
<pipo65> el gdm hace todo en un solo paso y se ve lindo
<cyberalejo17> Listo muchachos!
<pipo65> ademas de darte opciones
<pipo65> de logeo
<cyberalejo17> Muchisimas gracias....
<DavidReza> oh...
<DavidReza> de nada cyberalejo17
<cyberalejo17> ya tengo mi ubuntu de vuelta
<pipo65> de nada cyberalejo17
<cyberalejo17> les quedaré eternamente agradecisos
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: en realidad no se fue nunca ;)
<cyberalejo17> una ultima cosita.... no me puedo quedar sin saber...
<cyberalejo17> que será lo que tenía=
<cyberalejo17> ?
<DavidReza> algún error durante la actualización
<pipo65> tratastes de instalar halo
<DavidReza> comentaste que instalaste Halo y que eso te actualizó un paquete, cierto?
<cyberalejo17> yo no soy de juegos, pero mis amigos me convencieron de jugar en linea
<DavidReza> o varios...
<pipo65> halo es de micro$oft
<cyberalejo17> si..... esa M lo dice todo, jaja
<DavidReza> esa $, haha
<cyberalejo17> :D
<DavidReza> bueno, yo me retiro
<DavidReza> que estén bien
<DavidReza> gracias por la explicación pipo65
<cyberalejo17> muchas gracias. feliz noche (si es que estás en latinoamerica)
<DavidReza> igualmente ;)
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: de que parte eres
<cyberalejo17> esperennnn!!!!!!
<cyberalejo17> de colombia
<cyberalejo17> pero...
<cyberalejo17> acabé de reiniciar por las dudas
<cyberalejo17> y vuelve pedirme pass. una y otra vez
<alienf2> Hola con Ubuntui 10.10 esel que estoy usando mi senal WiFi esta dentro del 50 al 61 % por lo que entiendo si no esta mas de 64% no conecta ahora bien por eso no puedo bajar las actualizaciones  Entro Con Windows XP y la Señal Llega con picos de 48 o 54 mpbs o sea señal Muy Buena Pregunta sera el driver de Ubuntu que no funciona correctamente  mi tarjeta WiFi es Una RTL 8187 si lguien sabe que esta pasando    ?     :)    8-)  '<
<pipo65> pero en una tty
<pipo65> o en el gdm
<cyberalejo17> no, entonrno grafico
<cyberalejo17> igual que al principio
<pipo65> cyberalejo17:
<pipo65> salta a una tty
<cyberalejo17> ya
<pipo65> alt shift ctrl f1
<jmanuel_cool> cyberalejo17, ¿que entorno gráfico usas?
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: escribe
<cyberalejo17> gnome
<pipo65> dpkg-reconfigure gdm3
<alienf2>  :o
<pipo65> no se si usas gdm3 o gdm
<cyberalejo17> error en gdm3
<cyberalejo17> debe ser gdm
<pipo65> entonces dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<cyberalejo17> escribí eso, no me dio datos de salida ni erorr ni nada...
<cyberalejo17> volvio a #
<alienf2> Hola con Ubuntui 10.10 esel que estoy usando mi senal WiFi esta dentro del 50 al 61 % por lo que entiendo si no esta mas de 64% no conecta ahora bien por eso no puedo bajar las actualizaciones Entro Con Windows XP y la Señal Llega con picos de 48 o 54 mpbs o sea señal Muy Buena Pregunta sera el driver de Ubuntu que no funciona correctamente mi tarjeta WiFi es Una RTL 8187 si lguien sabe que esta pasando ?
<alienf2>  
<pipo65> presiona alt f7
<cyberalejo17> ya. volvio a servir
<pipo65> alienf2: puede q tu xp te este mintiendo
<cyberalejo17> voy a apagar de nuevo
<alienf2> Pero Conecta Ubuntu NO
<pipo65> alienf2: q placa de wifi tienes
<alienf2> RTL 8187 USB
<pipo65> y como cargastes los controladores
<pipo65> por ndiswrapper
<pipo65> ??
<cyberalejo17> no!! vulve a pedir clave!
<pipo65> cyberalejo17:
<pipo65> entra en tty
<cyberalejo17> no me digas que la unica forma de entrar a mi sesion es arregando el gdm!
<pipo65> no
<cyberalejo17> ya estoy en tty
<pipo65> fijatesi tienes coneccion a internet
<cyberalejo17> si
<pipo65> apt-get install slim
<pipo65> despues reboot
<pipo65> cuando te pregunte  q elegir
<alienf2> Me extraña que con Windows Conecte y que con Ubuntu que la Reconoce NO es como que le falta recepcion sera el driver de Ubuntu 10.10   :o
<pipo65> dile q slim
<pipo65> alienf2: no todos los controladores son perfectos
<pipo65> puedes usar ndiswrapper
<cyberalejo17> no se encontró el paquete slim
<pipo65> con el controlador de windows
<pipo65> apt-get install lxdm
<alienf2> Hay algun Lugar donde bajar el controlador RTL 8187 Mejor que el que trae Ubuntu
<EXio4> holas a todos
<cyberalejo17> el lxdm es para mi?
<pipo65> alienf2: fijateen la pag de el fabricante de el dispositivo
<EXio4> les quiero pasar un tuto que seguro le vendra bien a alguien
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: es para cualkiera
<EXio4> http://free-electrons.com/doc/embedded_lfs.pdf
<m4v> !ot EXio4
<kubot> EXio4: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<EXio4> m4v, ok, :(
<cyberalejo17> no se pudo encontrar el paquete
<pipo65> hola m4v
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: tienes coneccion a interner en tu equipo
<pipo65> en ese equipo
<cyberalejo17> di
<cyberalejo17> si
<cyberalejo17> ping a 8.8.8.8 y responde
<cyberalejo17> debe ser que tengo desconfiguradas las dependencias....
<pipo65> sudo dhcliente
<cyberalejo17> es que cuando no tenñia internet usé un programa para bajar los paquetes en windows y en una usb instalarlas en linux
<pipo65> sudo dhclient
<jmanuel_cool> ubunteros, ¿abrieron bien las páginas?
<cyberalejo17> no se pud encontrar el paquete después de haber corrido el dhclient
<cyberalejo17> no, perdon
<cyberalejo17> corri el dhclient vien
<cyberalejo17> bien
<cyberalejo17> pero al intalar los paquetes que me dices, me sale ese error
<pipo65> ping www.google.com
<cyberalejo17> hay respuesta
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: apt-get update
<alienf2> Si es Encore pero no tiene los driver de Linux como se le puede comunicar a Ubuntu que el driver de la RTL 8187 Funciona peor que en Windows XP    :)    :o    :@  :)
<cyberalejo17> todo bien, salvo el final: algunos archivos de indices no se han podido descargar, se han ignorado.... bla bla. es por lo de opera
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: apt-get dist-upgrade
<cyberalejo17> listo.
<alienf2>  '<
<cyberalejo17> todo cero
<pipo65> apt-get install slim
<cyberalejo17> no se ha podido encontrar el paquete slim
<pipo65> apt-get install gdm3
<cyberalejo17> lo mosmo
<cyberalejo17> mismo
<pipo65> apt-get install kdm
<cyberalejo17> se utilizaran 143 mb........ lo instalo?
<pipo65> si
<cyberalejo17> pero no es de kde? me servirá en mi gnome?
<cyberalejo17> igual.... ya está bajando.
<pipo65> cyberalejo17:
<pipo65> es un gestor de inicio de sesion
<pipo65> cuando te de a elegir entre gdm y kdm elige kdm
<cyberalejo17> 60%
<cyberalejo17> listo, pantalla azul de configuracion...
<pipo65> elige kdm
<adriel> ayuda
<adriel> quien esta en linea?
<cyberalejo17> listo, ya terminó de configurar
<m4v> !ask adriel
<kubot> adriel: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<pipo65> respues de eso reinicia
<cyberalejo17> reboot.....
<adriel> ok tengo ubuntu netbook para laptop 10.04 como quito la barra del escritorio
<adriel> de informaciones
<cyberalejo17> ya cargó el kdm...
<cyberalejo17> voy a intentar iniciar con mi usuario
<cyberalejo17> listo! ya inicia....
<cyberalejo17> voya a reiniciar otra ve para ver si no se presenta el mismo problema
<adriel> donde dice favorito archivos y carpeta accesorios
<adriel> ect....
<adriel> como quito es del escritorio
<cyberalejo17> listo. ya inicia perfecto! :D
<cyberalejo17> muchas gracias pipo65
<cyberalejo17> ahora voy a buscar como personalizar el kdm......
<pipo65> cyberalejo17:
<cyberalejo17> ese azul no combina con mi negro-cage
<cyberalejo17> cafe
<pipo65> y se te soluciono
<pipo65> se me cayo la conexion
<cyberalejo17> jeje. si. ya puedo entrar normalmente... pero me toca meter la clave.
<cyberalejo17> la cuestión es que quiero que quede automático y personalizarlo... ya que los colores como que no combinan, jaja
<cyberalejo17> no se si exista algún manager para eso... o sea mejor por consola o modificando un archivo de conf.
<pipo65> ping
<pipo65> !ping
<kubot> pung
<pipo65> recien llege a 63de lag
<pipo65> se me cayo la coneccion
<pipo65> cyberalejo17:
<pipo65> estas
<cyberalejo17> si...
<cyberalejo17> estoy buscando ping
<mauricio> !ping
<kubot> pung
<cyberalejo17> es un manager o algo así?
<pipo65> q cosa
<pipo65> no le dije ping al bot para q me de una respuesta de tiempo
<cyberalejo17> no, nada.... jeje. Pensé que me decías algo escribirno ping
<pipo65> para saber q tan lageada esta mi coneccion
<pipo65> te ando el kdm
<cyberalejo17> si, perfecto, ya puedo iniciar sin problemas
<pipo65> y probastes a reiniciar
<cyberalejo17> pero ahora ya no me inicia automático y me resta configurarle un tema o algo
<cyberalejo17> con automaticamente, me refiero a que me toca escribir mi pass
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: pero eso hace mucho mas seguro a tu equipo
<pipo65> q se yo
<pipo65> soy de ponerle contraseña a todo
<cyberalejo17> no tengo info personal en el. además es de la familia, y no son aptos para los sistemas
<pipo65> todos somos aptos a linux
<cyberalejo17> yo tmabien mi portatil o tengo con seguridad, pero como este es el pc de la casa...
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: puedes optar porcambiar de nuevo a gdm
<cyberalejo17> si me pegaron el grito en el cielo cuando les cambie win$$$ por linux, casi me pegan ahorita cuanod no sirvio, jaja
<cyberalejo17> pero es que gdm no está poniendo problemas?
<pipo65> no se
<pipo65> prueba a reinstalarlo
<pipo65> siempre puede configurar tu equipo desde la tty
<pipo65> cierras la sesion
<pipo65> y te vas a la tty
<pipo65> pones dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<cyberalejo17> ya estoy ahí....
<pipo65> te dara a elegir
<pipo65> de nuevo q kieres
<pipo65> si kdm o gdm
<cyberalejo17> voy a probar el gdm de nuevo.....
<pipo65> reinicia
<pipo65> reboot....
<dannyLopez> buenas
<pipo65> dannyLopez: como andas
<dannyLopez> todo bien, tengo un pequeño problemita, no puedo acceder o mejor dicho no se como acceder as mi red de win2 desde este Pc
<pipo65> dannyLopez: con smb
<dannyLopez> solo me sales 3 carpetas networ samba shared y añadir carpeta de red
<pipo65> dannyLopez:
<pipo65> si quieres puedes instalarte pcmanfm
<pipo65> y en la barra de arriba donde esta tu directorio personal
<pipo65> le pones
<pipo65> smb://la ip de el otro equipo
<mauricio> aun no puedo resolver el problema de suspender
<mauricio> instale ubuntu 10.04 con el ultimo kernel y nada
<pipo65> mauricio: tienes acpid
<mauricio> no suspende, se reinicia
<pipo65> instalado
<mauricio> pipo65 no se
<mauricio> una vez lo desactive
<mauricio> y era igual
<pipo65> prueba a ejecutar sudo /etc/init.d/acpid
<mauricio> ok
<cyberalejo17> raro!!!!! con gdm inicio normal. voy a apagar y prender.....
<mauricio> pipo65 me sale Usage: /etc/init.d/acpid COMMAND
<pipo65> prueba a ejecutar sudo /etc/init.d/acpid start
<mauricio> me sale Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<mauricio> utility, e.g. service acpid start
<mauricio> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<mauricio> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start acpid
<mauricio> sorry por el flood
<pipo65> mauricio: prueba a invernar
<pipo65> o suspender
<mauricio> ok
<pipo65> a ver q hace
<mauricio> lo mas probable es q se me reinicie
<mauricio> si me desconecto ya sabes que paso jejej
<pipo65> mauricio: la coneccion siempre se desconecta cuando
<pipo65> suspendes
<pipo65> y se debe reactibar cuando vuelves
<cyberalejo17> mi error en gdm solo paso cuando apago y prendo, no cuando reinicio....
<cyberalejo17> raro.....
<cyberalejo17> voy a volver a poner kdm
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: vuelve a kdm
<pipo65> dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<cyberalejo17> ya está reiniciando
<cyberalejo17> será dejarlo con kdm.... ahora me toca ponerme en la labor de buscarle un tema a tono
<pipo65> cyberalejo17:
<pipo65> deerias fijarte que kdm es
<pipo65> debe ser el 4
<pipo65> para bajar themes
<mauricio_> hola
<pipo65> puedes hacerlo de kde-look.org
<mauricio_> no funciono
<pipo65> mauricio: que equipo es
<dannyLopez> bash: smb://ip: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<pipo65> dannyLopez:
<pipo65> instalastes pcmanfm
<mauricio_> pipo65 es un netbook marca hasee
<pipo65> desconosco esa marca
<pipo65> dannyLopez:
<mauricio_> pipo65 es chinay se vende en eeuu
<pipo65> yo no salgo nunca de argentina
<cyberalejo17> como se que version tengo? ya intenté con kdm -version, --version, ,man kdm
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: es el 4
<mauricio_> pipo65 como puedo registrar el error?
<pipo65> el 3 ya hace rato ubuntu no lo usa
<pipo65> en /var/log
<pipo65> ??
<mauricio_> ?
<pipo65> mauricio_: pero habria q ver si requiere algun controlador para permitir la suspension de el systema
<mauricio_> en boot
<pipo65> no
<pipo65> /var/log
<mauricio_> mmm
<cyberalejo17> ya tengo un tema.... pero no encuentro un gestor de config. en ubuntu....
<mauricio_> si pero que archivo? digo dentro de esa carpeta
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: debes de instalar el de kde
<pipo65> no sabria decirte mauricio_
<pipo65> dannyLopez:
<pipo65> abre el pcmanfm
<pipo65> en la barra arriba como si fuera un navegador
<mauricio_> pipo65 ok, muchas gracias, buscare por boot o kernel
<pipo65> mauricio_: que kernel usas
<cyberalejo17> será que fincionará dentro de gnome sin instalar mas dependencias?
<pipo65> no
<TrueNhero> como uso blueman con otro filemanager?
<mauricio_> pipo65 2.6.35-27-generic
<pipo65> yo uso el 2.6.32-5-686
<mauricio_> en ese era lo mismo :(
<magu42> pipo65⟿ tiene debian squeeze  jeje
<pipo65> no sabria decirte yo uso debian
<pipo65> y
<pipo65> magu42: envidioso
<mauricio_> yo uso debian super unstable (ubuntu) jeje
<jamil_> que la copie
<cyberalejo17> jaja
<jamil_> que la copie
<jamil_> que la copie
<magu42> pipo65⟿ @magu42:~$ uname -a
<magu42> Linux magu42 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Wed Jan 12 04:01:41 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<jamil_> alguien tiene el crack de autocad 2012
<m4v> !warez jamil_
<kubot> jamil_: Discusiones de piratería u otra práctica de dudosa legalidad no son bienvenidos en los canales de Ubuntu, por favor abstenete de estos temas en #Ubuntu-es. Esto incluye links de descarga de software, vídeo, música o auditorias de redes wifi (aka robar la wifi del vecino).
<pipo65> Linux workstation 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Wed Jan 12 04:01:41 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<magu42> pipo65⟿ ☺
<TrueNhero> como uso mi celular nokia para manejar VLC como un control remoto?
<mauricio_> jamil_ como preguntas eso aca jajaj
<TrueNhero> descargue un .hid pero no me sirvio
<jamil_> bueno compartan el numero de serie original del autocad 2012
<mauricio_> TrueNhero para el cel, anyremote y para el pc ganyremote
<jamil_> y el serial de norton 2011
<m4v> jamil_: no.
<jamil_> compartan los seriales
<mauricio_> <jamil_> #windows
<jamil_> pero si lo linuxeros dicen que son gurus masters
<m4v> jamil_: por favor déjalo, este canal es para soporte de Ubuntu
<jamil_> que nadie tiene un serial guardado en su ubuntu
<mauricio_> !OT <jamil_>
<kubot> mauricio_: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<pipo65> jamil_: tus comentarios en el canal son un tanto ofensivos
<TrueNhero> mauricio_: gracias voy a ver q tal
<mauricio_> <TrueNhero> ;)
<jamil_> jajajaja
<jamil_> ofensivo
<mauricio_> m4v gracias
<mauricio_> :)
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: lograstes instalar el theme en el kdm
<mauricio_> naaa denuevo
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: para buscar lo necesario puede usar aptitude
<jamil_> por que no rolan los series de autocad,windows 7, office 2007
<m4v> jamil_: por favor respeta nuestras pautas, si necesitas ayuda con ubuntu, bien. Si no deja de molestar
<jamil_> m4v: que le molesta
<mauricio_> jamil_ usa taringa y no un irc de soporte
<dannyLopez> intalado samba pcmanfm y no nada de nada
<pipo65> dannyLopez:
<pipo65> abres pcmanfm
<mauricio_> en que log puedo revisar lo que pasa al suspender e hibernar en ubuntu?
<pipo65> ves tu directorio
<pipo65> personal
<cyberalejo17> ya estoy en eso, ya encontré la carpeta donde guardar el theme, tambien el archivo que toca configurar para decirle que el theme está ahí
<dannyLopez> pipo65: y despues?
<pipo65> espera q te paso una imagen dannyLopez
<dannyLopez> ok
<cyberalejo17> listo!
<cyberalejo17> con tema nuevo
<cyberalejo17> y sin instalar el manejador de kde, jaja
<pipo65> http://pipo65.netfirms.com/smb.png
<pipo65> mira eso dannyLopez
<pipo65> dannyLopez:
<pipo65> lo entiendes
<dannyLopez> pipo65: http://twitpic.com/46lksx
<mauricio_> jajajaj pipo65 podrias poner mas bonito tu gnome
<pipo65> mauricio_: es un celeron 650 con 192 mb de ram disco 6 gb
<pipo65> gracias q lebanta el gnome
<cyberalejo17> jaja
<pipo65> ademas me gusta asi
<mauricio_> aaa ok, entiendo jajaja
<dannyLopez> je
<pipo65> dannyLopez: la ip q pones es la de el equipo remoto
<dannyLopez> si
<pipo65> y en el equipo remoto tiene directorios compartidos
<dannyLopez> si
<pipo65> prueba a poner smb://ladireccion/lacarpetacompartida
<dannyLopez> "fallo al montar la compartición win2"
<pipo65> ummm no sabria decirte
<cyberalejo17> el otro pc es xp?
<pipo65> a mi siempre me funciona de una
<dannyLopez> 7 sp1
<cyberalejo17> o que so es?
<cyberalejo17> mmm
<cyberalejo17> puede que tengas que configurar para que los 2 estén en el mismo grupo
<pipo65> dannyLopez: prueba a bajar un toke el firewall en el otro equipo
<cyberalejo17> con xp es fácil usar samba, pero con vista o 7..........
<dannyLopez> ese Pc es de laboratorio no tiene ni entivirus
<dannyLopez> antivirus*
<dannyLopez> solo tiene el so y nada mas
<pipo65> dannyLopez: todos firewall
<dannyLopez> nada de firewall
<pipo65> dannyLopez: para pedir soporte para windows /j #windows
<mathesis> :S
<dannyLopez> pero no es de win2 por que no puedo acceder a esa red, seria soporte ubuntu
<dannyLopez> por que win win si puedo pero ubuntu win no
<mathesis> dannyLopez: le mueve a samba?
<pipo65> dannyLopez: entra en la makina de win a panel de control
<pipo65> busca en seguridad
<pipo65> firewall
<Mahoro> por siacaso alguien sabe un canal de astrologia, cosmolofia???????
<pipo65> dannyLopez: pasa a offtopic
<mathesis> dannyLopez: http://www.alcancelibre.org/staticpages/index.php/como-samba-basico
<Mahoro> todo relacionado con el estanso universo
<dannyLopez> pipo65: el firewall esta desactivado
<Mahoro> extenzo universo
<mathesis> Es importante sincronizar las cuentas entre el servidor Samba y las estaciones Windows
<pipo65> si la ip q pusistes el el pcmanfm es la del windows tienes q ver el equipo
<dannyLopez> pero esto paso cuando lo actualice a sp1 por que en el 7 normal si se sincronizaban los 2
<pipo65> es problema de seven seguro dannyLopez
<mathesis> dannyLopez: mira el link que le envie
<mathesis> y haga pruebas en la shell
<cyberalejo17> ya intentaste esto?: http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/130156
<dannyLopez> deh que payasada con ese trasto no poder pasarle mas cosas jeje bueno me despido
<dannyLopez> gracias
<cyberalejo17> danny, intenta lo del link
<cyberalejo17> o como ultima opcion...
<cyberalejo17> comparte una carpeta en tu linux, y accede desde win2
<pipo65> dannyLopez: has una prueba
<pipo65> prueba a acceder a tu recurso compartido desde tu mismo windows
<mathesis> darle el anzuelo, no el pescado
<pipo65> otra entra a las herramientas de administracion de windows
<pipo65> fijate los prosesos y recursos compartidos
<pipo65> tambien fijate la auditoria de seguridad de tu seven
<pipo65> es tambien en herramientas de administrador
<busco-a-griego> hola a todos
<TrueNhero> como uso mi celular nokia para manejar VLC como un control remoto?
<pipo65> por bluetooth
<pipo65> TrueNhero: en offtopic
<mrfox> hola  com puedo ver imagenes de corel en ubuntu????
<pipo65> con th gimp
<pipo65> mrfox: gimp
<mauricio_> <mrfox> con gimp, lo puedes instalar desde el centro de software
<mauricio_> o desde consola
<mauricio_> con sudo apt-get install gimp
<mrfox> no me abre la imagen   es     .cdr
<magu42> pipo65⟿ las de corel no son con inkscape?
<mrfox> gimp ya lo tengo
<pipo65> es verdad
<pipo65> me confundi con photo shop
<mauricio_> <mrfox> xaraxtreme, inkscape
<mrfox> instalando inkscape,  gracias
<mauricio_> ;)
<cyberalejo17> bueno todos.... Muchisimas gracias. Ya les expliqué los cambios a la familia.
<pipo65> y q te dijeron
<cyberalejo17> creo que ya me van a dejar tranquilo, jaja
<pipo65> de ultima le pegas un papelito en el monitor
<pipo65> con el nombre de usuario y la ocntraseña
<cyberalejo17> mmmm, decir? nada, pero si molestaban... rápido. rápido
<cyberalejo17> se lo dejé el mñas fácil, jaja
<pipo65> jajajja
<cyberalejo17> imposible de olvidar...
<pipo65> yo me acuerdo cuando usaba el kde3
<cyberalejo17> mientras averiguo como dejarlo directo
<pipo65> habia un theme para el kdm
<pipo65> que se llama kitty
<pipo65> es un gato
<cyberalejo17> si, lo conozco
<cyberalejo17> el gato...
<pipo65> de todos mi favorito
<cyberalejo17> Me toca quemar lo que tengo en el pc, y miro si formateo para dejar todo como nuevo, ya le he metido mucha basura, jaja. Además le quiero meter el 10.10 (11.04 en poco tiempo)...
<pipo65> cyberalejo17:
<mrfox> solucionado lo del inkscape,,  ahora a arreglar la maldita impresora
<pipo65> http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?imgurl=http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-m1/m58651-1.png&imgrefurl=http://kde-look.org/content/show.php%3Fcontent%3D58651&usg=__PQolI4CefyHyVyQHGMVec6Lw2a4=&h=58&w=80&sz=6&hl=es&start=0&zoom=0&tbnid=2q5ltDWBQAbLnM:&tbnh=54&tbnw=74&ei=6PtyTd7VDIa5tgfo5Zn3BQ&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dkdm%2Bkitty%26hl%3Des%26biw%3D800%26bih%3D461%26gbv%3D2%26tbs%3Disch:1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=389&oei=tPtyTbjfK8mutwerxPmHDw&page=1&ndsp=6&ved=1t:42
<pipo65> perdon
<pipo65> pense q era mas corto el link
<pipo65> cyberalejo17: esa imagen
<pipo65> es el kdm kitty
<pipo65> ese venia para kde3
<pipo65> http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/58651-1.png
<cyberalejo17> http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/58651-1.png
<cyberalejo17> muy buena, jaja
<pipo65> de todas las que hay
<pipo65> es la q mas me gusto me gustaria q la volvieran a poner
<pipo65> aunque ahora uso kdm3
<pipo65> gdm3
<cyberalejo17> no el 4?
<pipo65> no eso solo para el 3
<pipo65> el 4 usa plasma
<pipo65> igual q el ktron
<pipo65> es un juego q benia con kde3
<pipo65> en el 4 tambien biene pero se ve distinto
<cyberalejo17> y tu tienes kde? o gnome,xfce....
<mrfox> buens noches a todos  y gracias
<cyberalejo17> feliz noche :D
<pipo65> nos vemos mrfox te invitare a unas cañas
<pipo65> nadie jugo al half-life
<mrfox> jajaja
<pipo65> era gordon freeman
<pipo65> cuando entra a los laboratorios meza
<pipo65> el policia q lo recibe le dice nos vemos y te invitare a unas cañas
<pipo65> a si los chistes pierden la gracia
<DavidReza> alguien me puede ayudar con esto? Intento abrir Synaptic
<pipo65> y te dice
<DavidReza> y me aparece un error que dice que No se puede abrir /usr/sbin/synaptic como root
<pipo65> que ya esta en uso
<pipo65> ??
<pipo65> has los siguiente
<pipo65> ps ax
<pipo65> en una terminal
<DavidReza> y dice No se pudo copiar el archivo Xautorization del usuario
<pipo65> DavidReza: y si cierras sesion y la abres de nuevo
<DavidReza> pss intentaré eso
<DavidReza> ya regreso entonces
<DavidReza> pipo65,  ya se pudo
<DavidReza> pero qué loco
<pipo65> son cosas q pasan dijo larralde
<TrueNhero> q es #! /bin/sh
<pipo65> DavidReza: tu tienes actualizaciones automaticas activadas
<pipo65> esta como primera linea de un archivo
<pipo65> .sh
<pipo65> eso quiere decir q se ejecuta sobre bin / bash
<DavidReza> TrueNhero,  esa línea indica la ruta de la shell que se va a utilizar
<DavidReza> pipo65,  me preguntas?
<pipo65> si
<pipo65> ?
<DavidReza> mmm pues, me avisa cuando hay actualizaciones
<DavidReza> y yo le pongo que las instale o no
<pipo65> puede q justo se quiera pones a hacer update
<pipo65> y tu tratas de abrir el gestor synaptic para instalar algo
<pipo65> y es ovio q solo se abre una ves
<pipo65> y no 2
<pipo65> me paso con debian lo mismo hace unos dias en mi otro equipo
<DavidReza> te decía lo mismo de lo del archivo ese de Xautorization?
<pipo65> me dijo que root no tenia permisos y algo de que estaba en ejecuccion
<pipo65> y me parecio raro root siempre tiene permisos
<TrueNhero> DavidReza: con el numeral esta comentada?
<DavidReza> no,
<DavidReza> el signo de # sí es para comentarios, pero en este caso funciona de manera especial por el !
<DavidReza> #!
<DavidReza> pipo65,  pero eso pasa cuando tienes abierto Synaptic o estas con apt-get en consola, o cuando estas descargando del Centro de Software
<DavidReza> los 3 son mutuamente exclusivos
<pipo65> DavidReza: en todos los casos son lo mismos los mismos
<DavidReza> pues sí, de hecho
<TrueNhero> # sudo ./configure
<TrueNhero> sudo: ./configure: command not found
<pipo65> TrueNhero:
<pipo65> tienes un archivo .sh
<TrueNhero> si pipo65
<pipo65> sh archivo.sh
<DavidReza> TrueNhero,  (./) ejecuta un archivo con extensión .sh, pero ese archivo debe ser ejecutable y debes estar en la carpeta en donde está ese archivo
<pipo65> TrueNhero: para hacerlo ejecutable puedes
<DavidReza> para saber si es ejecutable, puedes checar las propiedades del archivo, con click derecho, y en Permisos debe estar marcado
<TrueNhero> DavidReza: como lo convierto en ejecutable?
<DavidReza> En sus propiedades, en la pestaña de Permisos, palomeas la opción que dice que se puede ejecutar como un programa
<DavidReza> o desde la consola
<DavidReza> sudo chmod +x 'archivo.sh'
<DavidReza> archivo.sh sin comillas
<DavidReza> en este caso es el configure, pero ese ya debería tener esos permisos.
<TrueNhero> DavidReza: porque siendo root no puedo cambiar los permisos?
<DavidReza> cada que quieras ejecutar algo como root
<DavidReza> tienes que poner 'sudo' antes del comando... sin las comillas
<ElVillano> ayuda con un pendriver Error mounting: mount: /dev/sdc: can't read superblock
<ElVillano> que puedo hacer
<pipo65> pero si el archivo esta en el directorio de el usuario no hac falta para darle permisos
<pipo65> y sera ejecutable para el usuario
<DavidReza> that's true
<DavidReza> ElVillano,  cómo sabes que tu pendrive está en /dev/sdc/ ?
<pipo65> no pudiendo escribir
<pipo65> dentro de los directorios de root
<ElVillano> DavidReza, eso lo copie de un mensaje que me dio al conectarlo
<cyberalejo17> bueno pipo65, ya es hora de desconectarme... muchas gracias... te estaré molestando por cualquier novedad.
<TrueNhero> DavidReza: es que intente desde gksudo thunar hacer lo de los permisos
<pipo65> no es molestia entre y pregunte nomas
<DavidReza> ElVillano,  peor el pendrive ya está montado?
<DavidReza> pero*
<ElVillano> DavidReza, si
<DavidReza> TrueNhero,  la verdad desconozco que sea gksudo =S
<pipo65> ElVillano: cuantos puertos usbtienes
<ElVillano> pipo65, 4
<pipo65> y si pruebas en otro
<ElVillano> pipo65, da el mismo mensaje
<TrueNhero> DavidReza: es la orden grafica
<pipo65> el pendrive en q formato esta
<ElVillano> pipo65, FAT32
<pipo65> ElVillano: prueba sudo umount /dev/dispositivo
<pipo65> despues kita el pendribe y intenta de nuevo
<DavidReza> TrueNhero,  que intentas hacer?
<ElVillano> pipo65, lo raro es que monto conecto otro pendriver y habré normal
<pipo65> ElVillano: y el otro pendrive es fat32
<pipo65> ElVillano: tienes informacion importante en el pendrive
<ElVillano> pipo65, si
<pipo65> y tienes info importante
<ElVillano> pipo65, muy importante
<pipo65> prueba de lebantarla en otro equipo
<pipo65> y pasarla con otro pendribe despues formatea tu pendribe
<ElVillano> pipo ni con gindows se puede
<pipo65> y piensas recuperar tu info importante
<ElVillano> pipo65, es lo que mas quiero pana
<pipo65> que marca en el pendrive
<ElVillano> Kingston de 8GB
<pipo65> tu dices q desde windows no se puede
<pipo65> eso en tu maquina
<pipo65> ??
<pipo65> o en ninguna maquina
<ElVillano> en ninguna maquina
<pipo65> sospecho q tu pendrive esta dañado
<ElVillano> tengo en este momento 3 maquinas ubuntu gindows y debian y con ninguna de tras tres funciona
<pipo65> y por consiguiente la informacion
<pipo65> fijate en la pagina de el pendrive
<ElVillano> *las tres
<pipo65> puede q tengan alguna herramienta para recuperar la info a la makina
<jmanuel_cool> w3asel epa, [TR0N] va pa'l FLISOL, es que quiero ver si le puedo quitar su laptop, por bocon
<pipo65> ElVillano: yo tengo un pendrive sony
<pipo65> de 1 gb
<pipo65> y de regalo me trajo 6 herramients para el pendrive y una es por si se dañase la fat
<pipo65> le los archivos a medias
<pipo65> y siempre algo recupera
<pipo65> tiene barias opciones
<pipo65> pero lo malo es q solo sirve para mi pendrive
<pipo65> cada uno de los programas te pide el numero de serie de el pendrive antes de ejecutar cualkier opcion
<pipo65> me salio caro pero vale la pena
<pipo65> solo espero no perderlo
<ElVillano> estoy leyendo en la pagina del pendriver
<pipo65> contra eso no hay nada
<pipo65> no te trajo ningun manual el pendrive
<ElVillano> es muy interesante lo de tu pendriver
<pipo65> en casos como este
<ElVillano> no ninguno
<pipo65> y si lo malo es q es de 1 gb
<pipo65> pero una de las herramientas permite comprimir el pendrive de tal forma q rinde el triple
<pipo65> esa herramienta solo funciona con xp o superiores
<pipo65> cuando digo el triple es q el de 1 gb parece de 3
<pipo65> pero si lo pones en un dvd o en una mak con 98 no se lee el contenido
<mauricio> me pueden explicar que es eso de nexuiz con cryengine 3?? ahora es privativo?
<mauricio> me pueden explicar que es eso de nexuiz con cryengine 3?? ahora es privativo?
<Reisilver> pues ese motor es privativo
<Reisilver> según leo
<mauricio> si, pero supongo que la version de linux seguira siendo libre o no?
<Reisilver> eso es lo que quiero sabes tb jejejejeje
<mauricio> bueno ahora lo estoy instalando, espero que en 11.04 tambien pueda jejej
<Reisilver> me espero a la 11.10
<mauricio> xD
<mauricio> estoy conectado a un wifi, pero no me puedo meter al router, como me puedo meter, la puerta de enlace es 192.168.1.1
<mauricio> estoy conectado a un wifi, pero no me puedo meter al router, como me puedo meter, la puerta de enlace es 192.168.1.1
<Carlitos__> mauricio:   que ?
<dannyLopez> quiero re instalar mi SO pero necesito hacer los back op de todas las cosas, alguna ayuda
<dannyLopez> http://pastebin.com/bwsq25yR
<Roland> pregunto?
<Carlitos__> hey una  pregunta  windows  siete  es  igual   windows  vista ?
<Carlitos__> es  diferente  no
<erAbuelo> buenos dias
<Carlitos__> enas
<Carlitos__> e sun poco   temprano
<Carlitos__> son las  3  y  25 :D
<Carlitos__> yo   arreglando una  maquina  winbug :D
<erAbuelo> aqui ya es por la mañana
<Carlitos__> where?
<erAbuelo> españa
<dannyLopez> Carlitos__: Locombia?
<dannyLopez> Carlitos__: zer0Long
<dannyLopez> ups eso no era
<Eliezer> si a mi usuario le doy privilegos de usar wireless y ethernet networs no me pregunta por mi password(Keyring) para conectarme ?
<erAbuelo> no
<Infostar> Hola a todos
<mimecar> Eliezer: si has puesto un password en el deposito de claves de gnome tienes que poner el password para usarlo
<Infostar> a ver si alguien me puede echar una mano. Necesito monta un ftp server donde todos los usuarios tengan su carpeta privada y otra comun a todos
<Carlitos__> Infostar:  usa proftpd
<sandra_> Hola ¿Con que programa puedo abrir un .pdf y escribir en él?
<mimecar> openoffice me parece que permite editarlos
<cousteau> sandra_, pdf editor, me parece
<cousteau> "pdfedit"
<volcano> xmae , es verdad lo que dicen de que ono capa las descargas de los p2p?
<xmae> O_O
<xmae> ya no
<xmae> antes si, hara unos años
<xmae> ahora ya no capan nada
<volcano> seguro por que esa es la creencia popular
<volcano> corrijo por que va junto = porque
<xmae> yo tengo ONO
<xmae> y te digo de primera mano, que no capa
<volcano> pues iba a cambiarse un colega a ono y por ese motivo no se lo recomende tan solo por eso
<mimecar> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visita #ubuntu-es-offtopic, ejecuta « /join #ubuntu-es-offtopic » en tu cliente IRC. ¡Gracias!
<Infostar> Carlitos y como se controla es en proftpd???
<volcano> mimecar que significa ot operacion triunfo?
<mimecar> offtopic
<volcano> ahhhhh
<mimecar> el soporte del canal no incluye hablar si ono capa las descargas
<volcano> mimecar aunque te descargaras un ubuntu usando un p2p con linea de ono?
<mimecar> ¿estas todo el día descargando distribuciones de linux usando bittorrent?
<volcano> qbittorrent el mejor
<sandra_> Muchas gracias ... ahora pruebo
<Eustaquio> Hooolas!
<aguitel> funciona el sitio:http://planetubuntu.es/  ?
<exio4> holas a todos? como va?
<aguitel> funciona el sitio:http://planetubuntu.es/  ?
<exio4> alguien aca se armo un sistema "busybox"?
<exio4> http://free-electrons.com/doc/embedded_lfs.pdf
<exio4> need help
<joma_8008> hola
<NeoRanger> gente, necesito ayuda
<NeoRanger> quiero actualizar los drivers del kernel pero me tira este error:
<NeoRanger> W: Falló al obtener http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-firmware/linux-firmware_1.34.3_all.deb
<NeoRanger>   404  Not Found
<mimecar> cambia de repositorio
<NeoRanger> como hago??
<mimecar> entras en el centro de software de ubuntu, menú editar, fuentes de software
<Jakeukalane> hola buenas
<Jakeukalane> tengo una duda: habría alguna forma de silenciar un programa sin que se esté ejecutando. Es decir, es un juego en pantalla completa con lo cual no puedo ir a preferencias del sonido a bajar el volumen :-S
<mimecar> si no se está ejecutando no puedes modificar nada
<Jakeukalane> ok
<Jakeukalane> y habría alguna manera de obligar al programa a no ejecutarse en pantalla completa??
<Jakeukalane> o depende del propio programa
<Jakeukalane> ....
<mimecar> depende de la configuración del programa
<Jakeukalane> ok gracias mimecar
<joma_8008> hola
<joma_8008> ahi alguien por ahi
<molocoize> buenas
<joma_8008> por que no me sale la gente que ahi
<molocoize> seremos pocos
<joma_8008> una pregunta
<joma_8008> como me puedo meter por arrakis
<molocoize> sobre?
<joma_8008> el  mirc
<joma_8008> para meterme en algun canal
<molocoize> me explicas
<joma_8008> haber cuando tenia xp, tenia que configurar el chat para entrar en los canales
<joma_8008> es decir tenia que entrar por irc,arrakis
<joma_8008> y aqui queria hacer lo mismo
<molocoize> usa pidgin, o xchat simple configuracion
<joma_8008> y el xchat simple como lo hago
<joma_8008> o como entro en la configuracion
<molocoize> pue te conectas ,buscas freenode y estamos #ubuntu-es y dentro canal
<joma_8008> si estoy en freenode
<molocoize> pues no te entiendo
<joma_8008> pufff, nose como explicartelo entonces
<molocoize> prueba con #arrakis -es
<joma_8008> solo estoy yo
<molocoize> bueno voy a comer que me echan nos vemos
<joma_8008> chaoo
<principal10> wenas
<principal10> ai alguien
<principal10> ?
<hhbuitrago> taran durmiendo ;) te puedo ayudar ?
<Tarrasquero> nas
<joma_8008> como puedo cambiar de servidor en el xchat gnome
<joma_8008> es decir pasarlo al irc arrakis
<fosco_> puedes usar /server "servidor"
<fosco_> o usar el menu xchat - listaq de redes
<fosco_> lista
<principal10> buenas gente
<principal10> k ai
<final_frontier> buenas tardes
<final_frontier> tengo un pequeño problema con los paquetes
<final_frontier> necesito downgradear la version que tengo actualmente de libgtk a una version anterior pero al hacerlo se ventila el synaptic medio sistema
<erAbuelo> normal, si usas gnome, la mayoria utiliza gtk de fondo
<principal10> wenas
<principal10> sabeis hacer un dominio
<final_frontier> hombre, hasta ahi llego, pero me refiero como puedo downgradear todos los paquetes al mismo tiempo para que no se me vaya al pairo el sistema :B
<principal10> en kubuntu¿
<final_frontier> alguna sugerencia?
<principal10> final
<principal10> ni idea
<principal10> y si
<principal10> recuperas sistema
<principal10> se podria
<principal10> ?
<principal10> apuntas
<principal10> los archivos
<principal10> k tieen ahora
<principal10> recuperas
<principal10> a auna version anterior
<principal10> y compruebas
<principal10> los k no eso los borras
<principal10> y supuestamente tendria k kedarse en la version anterior
<m4v> !enter principal10
<kubot> principal10: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<m4v> principal10: y no te entiendo nada. que necesitas?
<principal10> yo necesitaria
<principal10> saber como crear un dominio
<m4v> El registro de dominios no tiene nada que ver con Ubuntu. Este canal es para ayuda sobre Ubuntu.
<principal10> tiene k ver si ubuntu es server
<principal10> tngo instalado todo para que sea un servidor pero no se como acceder a ello
<Itx> principal10, y ya buscaste en toda la red esa información?
<principal10> si
<Itx> wooo!
<principal10> sabes algo?
<Itx> :( si google no lo sabe menos yo
<mimecar> que quieres hacer principal10?
<principal10> acceder para crear usuarios para que se unan al dominio de mi servidor (y crear dicho domiio)
<pipo65> buenas
<principal10> lo mismo que windows server con active directory
<mimecar> ¿que servidor de dominio estas usando en ubuntu server?
<principal10> no uso nada xk no se como hacerlo
<mimecar> http://www.google.es/search?q=servidor+dominio+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&client=firefox-a
<mimecar> empieza a leer
<pipo65> mimecar: yo tambien uso ubuntu-server
<pipo65> enterprise cloud edition
<principal10> lo raro es que tenia la version window server 8.0 en modo texto
<pipo65> me parecio gracioso q la maquina me mande una mail
<principal10> ubuntu perdon y no me dejaba instalar la itnerfaz graficca ubuntu y instale kubuntu
<pipo65> principal10: le instalastes xinit
<principal10> kde
<pipo65> principal10: despues de logearte
<mimecar> principal10: ¿que versión de ubuntu server tienes puesta?
<pipo65> con tu usuario ejecuta startx
<pipo65> te dira q te falta xinit
<pipo65> igual q gracia tiene ponerle entorno a un servidor
<principal10> funciona
<principal10> mime k comando ai en linux
<principal10> pa mira la version
<mimecar> uname -a te mostrará el kernel
<mimecar> pero si tienes ubuntu server 8 ya tardas en actualizar
<pipo65> mimecar: el ultimo no es el 1010
<principal10> 2.6.24-28-server
<mimecar> es el 10.04
<pipo65> lo baje hace una semana
<principal10> aber
<principal10> es solo para un proyecto
<principal10> y en el proyecto final me pedian k instalara la interfaz grafica
<principal10> mira x ejemplo me piden esto
<pipo65> mimecar: le hacemos la tarea para el colegio
<pipo65> jajjaja
<principal10> solo busco informacion
<mimecar> principal10: averigua primero que versión de ubuntu usas
<principal10> 8.04
<pipo65> eso es viejo
<mimecar> si eso es un servidor tendrás que poner la 10.04
<pipo65> como para el museo
<principal10> eso es lo de menos
<mimecar> principal10: en dos meses ya no tendrás actualizaciones
<principal10> aber
<principal10> estoy en una maquina virtual
<mimecar> principal10: si te da lo mismo la seguridad del equipo lee el enlace de antes y pon un servidor de dominio
<carlos> buenas tardes a todos
<carlos> alguien me echa una mano?
<pipo65> !ask Guest57300
<kubot> Guest57300: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Guest57300> gracias
<Guest57300> mi pregunta es, puedo tener varios sistemas linux en el mismo disco?
<pipo65> si pero en particiones diferentes
<principal10> gracias mime
<principal10> guest
<principal10> tienes la partcion primaria activa
<Guest57300> si
<principal10> cuando isntalas linux
<Guest57300> tengo 10 particiones
<principal10> se crea grub
<Guest57300> 3 primarias el resto logicas
<principal10> con lo cual
<mimecar> Guest57300: eso es exagerado
<principal10> en otra aprticion creas
<principal10> otro linux
<principal10> al iniciar
<Guest57300> a ver me explico mejor
<mimecar> !enter principal10
<kubot> principal10: No abuses de la tecla enter; no es un signo de puntuación. Trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea.
<principal10> te dara la opcion de entrar en uno o otro
<principal10> perdonad es la costumbre
<Guest57300> tengo 1 particion con windows xp , otra con windows 7 32 otra con windows 7 64 bits y ahora intento instalar varios linux en particiones logicas
<principal10> siempre lo mejor es instalar linux y despues window
<Guest57300> pero cuando instalo uno el otro desaparece
<mimecar> Guest57300: el último tiene que añadir las entradas de todos los sistemas instalados
<Guest57300> si mimecar
<Guest57300> en teoria lo haria asi
<Guest57300> pero al instalar debian desapareció ubuntu
<Guest57300> tenia ubuntu en sda5 y instale debian en sda6
<Guest57300> pero ahora ubuntu no está
<mimecar> tendrás que añadirlo tu a mano
<Guest57300> mimecar, lo que pasa que examinando el disco ahora ya no existe / en sda5
<principal10> es como si suplantara a ubuntu
<principal10> ?
<Guest57300> si
<Guest57300> algo asi
<mimecar> si no has formateado encima de la partición que tenía ubuntu lo tienes que tener
<Guest57300> no, no formatee
<Guest57300> pero no se como reparar grub
<principal10> cd live
<mimecar> tienes que arreglar el grub de debian
<principal10> o en google buscar unos controladores
<Guest57300> controladores de que?
<Guest57300> quiza sea que debian no reconoce a ubuntu?
<Guest57300> a lo mejor ubuntu si reconoce debian
<principal10> caida
<mimecar> Guest57300: ¿para que necesitas acceder a sda5?
<Guest57300> pero en teoria se pueden instalar varios en particiones lógicas?
<mimecar> no puedes usar nada de la información que tienes ahí para el arranque
<Guest57300> mimecar, no quiero acceder, quiero añadir la entrada de ubuntu en grub
<Guest57300> (si es que sigue ahi)
<principal10> mira
<principal10> tienes el cd live
<mimecar> busca /boot en esa partición
<principal10> ?
<principal10> lo primero que vamos a hacer es arreglar el grub
<Guest57300> si claro que lo tengo
<mimecar> grub funciona
<Guest57300> mimecar, desde debian no accedo a esa particion
<mimecar> solo tienes que añadir una entrada a la configuración
<principal10> ok es k me cai y no lei
<Guest57300> :/
<Guest57300> por eso te decia
<mimecar> ¿que versión de debian has puesto?
<Guest57300> la 5.0
<mimecar> pon una más reciente
<dabor> Guest57300, estas en debian?
<mimecar> ubuntu usa ext4
<mimecar> y los kernels antiguos no lo soportan
<Guest57300> mas reciente?
<Guest57300> ha salido ya la 6.0?
<fosco_> si
<Guest57300> vaya
<mimecar> Guest57300: tu ordenador se puede "romper" con tantos sistemas como tienes instalados
<Guest57300> es posible que sea por eso
<Guest57300> O_O en que sentido??
<mimecar> un fallo en uno y a reinstalar muchos sistemas
<principal10> guest mirate esto 2.6.24-28-server
<dabor> Guest57300, estas usando el grub de debian?
<principal10> porras sec
<Guest57300> si dabor
<dabor> Guest57300, montas las particiones de ubuntu y win, despues ejecutas os-prober y update-grub desde debian
<Guest57300> el problema es que no me deja montarla dabor
<mimecar> Guest57300: actualiza
<Guest57300> supongo que por lo que dice mimecar
<Guest57300> claro
<Guest57300> la verdad no sabia que ha salido la 6.0
<principal10> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=GRUB
<principal10> miraber si te sirve
<dabor> Guest57300, mount /dev/sda5 /media/dir (te da error?
<Guest57300> pues te lo digo ahora mismo
<principal10> weno os dejo
<principal10> mime gracias
<Guest57300> debe especificar el tipo de sistema de ficheros
<principal10> si es la 6.0
<principal10> tiene k ser ext3
<dabor> Guest57300, creaste una carpeta dond emontarla?
<Guest57300> si
<Guest57300> dir
<jesus_> hi
<dabor> Guest57300, que haya salido la 6 no significa que la 5 no pueda montar un simple partición
<dabor> Guest57300, gparted que dice de sda5?
<Guest57300> ya, a mi tambien me extraña pero puede ser por el tipo de sistema de ficheros (ext4)
<mimecar> dabor: debian 5 no creo que pueda leer ext4
<mimecar> si es la versión estable
<Guest57300> me dice que no estan todas las operaciones disponibles porque no se reconoce el sistema de ficheros
<principal10> ext3 y mucho es
<Guest57300> (algo asi, resumido)
<Guest57300> tiene lógica
<Guest57300> no obstante, en grub deberia aparecer??
<mimecar> no
<dabor> mimecar, es cierto, si está en ext4 no lo va a leer
<principal10> bueno he de irme nos vemos
<Guest57300> quiza probare lo que dijo principal10
<Guest57300> con el cd live de ubuntu intentar instalar el grub y que lea debian
<Guest57300> y no al reves
<principal10> una cosa
<principal10> necesitas para ello el modo consola
<principal10> toma aki tienes como acerlo http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<principal10> suerte guest
<Guest57300> gracias
<Guest57300> (a todos)
<fernandito> hola gente alguien una mano necesito conectarme por ad hoc antes de entrar al gnome
<Guest57300> acabo de grabar en cd la 6.0 voy a ver si tengo éxito
<Guest57300> un abrazo a todos y de nuevo gracias
<mimecar> fernandito: lo puedes hacer después de entrar en gnome
<fernandito> si sin ningun problema
<mimecar> configura la conexión con el gestor de redes
<fernandito> con el network-manager???
<mimecar> si
<fernandito> pero ese corre cuando ya entro al gnome
<fernandito> quiero conexion cuando este en el gdm
<mimecar> la conexión wifi solo se iniciará después de entrar en gnome
<fernandito> no necesariamente lei que se puede
<fernandito> pero no me sale
<mimecar> se puede, modificando los scripts de inicio
<fernandito> lei que se puede con el wicd por ejemplo
<fernandito> pero no logro conectarme
<jesus_> configura las aplicaciones de inicio
<mimecar> wicd funciona igual que el gestor de redes de gnome
<fernandito> pero wicd corre antes que entres al gnome
<jesus_> y no tengas dos gestores de redes instalados a la vez
<fernandito> ah eso si
<fernandito> solo estava probando
<fernandito> haber les cuento todo el chiste
<fernandito> lo que quiero es iniciar secion remota desde el gdm
<mimecar> la conexión a la que te conectas tiene dos tarjetas de red?
<fernandito> pero para eso necesito que este conectado a la red inalambrica cuando corre mi gdm
<fernandito> en si tiene tres interfaces pero ese no es el punto
<jesus_> claroo que tiene qe estar conectado de forma inalambrica
<jesus_> como vas a conectarte sino?
<fernandito> claro ese es el punto
<fernandito> y eso es lo que no me sale
<fernandito> no puedo conectarme antes de entrar al gnome
<mimecar> que guía estas siguiendo?
<fernandito> estava siguiendo una con wicd pero no me salio
<fernandito> no pude conectarme al ad hoc parese que solo funciona con acces point
<mimecar> ¿estas seguro que wicd aplica la configuración antes de que entres en gnome?
<fernandito> por lo que lei sip...
<mimecar> donde has leido eso
<fernandito> donde lei lo de conexion remota con gdm
<mimecar> pon un enlace que lo diga
<fernandito> haber te paso el link un tq
<fernandito> http://blog.jorgeivanmeza.com/2010/01/iniciar-la-conexion-wifi-aun-antes-de-iniciar-el-manejador-de-ventanas-en-linux-ubuntu-9-10-con-wicd/
<fernandito> hay va
<mimecar> si entras en gnome la conexión funciona?
<fernandito> con el network-manager si
<fernandito> con el wicd no
<mimecar> con wicd
<mimecar> entonces tienes algo de la configuración de wicd mal hecho
<fernandito> creo que es por que es una conexion ad hoc no puede configurar
<fernandito> si eso tambien pense... alguien que logre conectar el wicd a una red ad hoc
<fernandito> creo hay ta el payaso...
<pipo65> fernandito: por q usas wicd
<fernandito> pipo65:necesito tener conexion inalambrica en el menu del gdm
<pipo65> pero por q no usas nm-applet
<pipo65> en lugar de wicd
<pipo65> yo uso nm-applet
<pipo65> usas gnome
<pipo65> no
<fernandito> al final es lo de menos necesito conexion inalambrica ants de entrar al gnome
<fernandito> para iniciar una seccion remota
<pipo65> quieres montar un servidor solo con wifi
<fernandito> haber desde el comienzo
<fernandito> tengo una maquina potente que tiene todos los programas q uso que quiero  entrar remotamente usando la wifi desde el gdm
<pipo65> el gdm es un gestor de inicio de sesion
<fernandito> aja
<fernandito> hay no esta el problema
<pipo65> el gdm no te iniciara nada
<pipo65> salvo q este ahi
<fernandito> naa tas lejos mira
<mimecar> fernandito: si no consigues que wicd te conecte a la red dentro de gnome
<mimecar> no te funcionará antes de iniciar sesión
<fernandito> con el gdm usando XDMCP inicio una secion remota en otra maquina
<pipo65> mimecar: menos wicd solo se puede usar desde dentro de una seccion ya iniciada
<fernandito> mimecar:claro como hago que funcione o que otra cosa uso
<pipo65> para usar wicd tiene q iniciar sesion
<mimecar> fernandito: sin ese paso da igual todo lo que prepares que no te funcionará
<pipo65> si fuera por cable puede usar network interfaces
<pipo65> ya q aunque no te logees igual obtiene coneccion y ip
<fernandito> con cable funciona tengo red cuando estoy en gdm
<fernandito> pero no con wifi
<pipo65> fernandito: si lograras hacer que por consola se conecte a wifi
<pipo65> metes todo dentro de un archivo sh y haces que se ejecute antes de iniciar
<pipo65> lo metes en init.d creo
<fernandito> mmm eso creo si se
<fernandito> haber ese truco de antes de iniciar
<fernandito> quien me ayuda....
<pipo65> por ejemplo
<pipo65> el gdm esta en /etc/init.d/gdm
<mimecar> antes tienes que saber como lo configuras desde consola
<pipo65>  /etc/init.d/gdm start si le pones start  inicia
<fernandito> pipo65: ok soy un usuario de medio pa arriba creo entonses vamos como hago que corra un script al inicio
<pipo65> y deberias ponerlo donde estagdm
<fernandito> lo de los scrip de init.d ya me lo se como añado un scrit hay para q inicie
<pipo65> mimecar: sabes donde estagdm
<mimecar> no
<fernandito> ok creo encontre la solucion lo provare y paso por aqui para comentarles si a alguin le intereso este chiste
<liljoker09> Buenas alguien save de algun editor de html para paginas web yo conosco en windows dreamweaver pero no se de alguno en ubuntu
<mimecar> puedes usar kompozer
<pipo65> pero dreamweaver no es para flash
<pipo65> ??
<Eustaquio> No, para flash es flash xD
<liljoker09> pero segun se puede editar paginas web
<enrike> buenas tardes amigos
<liljoker09> ok gracias si saven de algun otro como kompozer les estare agradecido de la informacion
<enrike> intentando ejecutar google chrome me da elk siguiente mensaje  Creating shared memory in /dev/shm/.com.google.chrome.qLhaKU failed: Permission denied
<pipo65> yo sabia de uno para php
<pipo65> bluefish
<enrike> no entiendo que pasa, porque hasta ayer me funcionaba perfecto
<mimecar> enrike: ese google chrome es fiable?
<enrike> alguien puede ayudarme
<mimecar> es un poco raro que un programa intente acceder ahí
<liljoker09> gracias pipo65
<pipo65> de nada liljoker09
<liljoker09> gracias a todos los demas ya con esto tengo trabajo
<enrike> mimecar, ummm amigo me has puesto a dudar
<mimecar> busca el mensade de error que hay antes de .com.google... en google
<enrike> mimecar, ok, dejame buscar que otros mensajes dice
<pipo65> mimecar: hay algun producto de google fiable
<pipo65> estoy viendo q muchas empresas empesaron a usar google docs
<enrike> mimecar, adicional dice esto   Unable to access(W_OK|X_OK) /dev/shm: Permission denied
<pipo65> y me parece q pasar informacion de ese modo no es nada seguro
<enrike> tambien dice esto  This is frequently caused by incorrect permissions on /dev/shm.  Try 'sudo chmod 1777 /dev/shm' to fix.
<enrike> Aborted
<pipo65> yo uso firefox
<mimecar> enrike: comprueba antes para que tiene que hacer eso
<mimecar> dar permisos de acceso total sin saber lo que hace no es bueno
<enrike> la verdad se me hace sospechoso porque antes funcionaba y ahora noo,  ultimamente no he tocado nada
<pipo65> enrike: y si desinstalas el chrome y lo instalas de nuevo
<enrike> no  he instalado ninguna actualizacion y ahora me pasa esto.  Lo que si me paso es que tengo algun problema en mi un\buntu con mi particion EXT4
<pipo65> el chromium-browser esta en los repositorios de ubuntu
<enrike> pipo65, esa puede ser una actualizacion pero no me agrada del todo porqu no voy a saber que diablos paso
<enrike> pipo65, esa ppuede ser una solucion
<pipo65> si esta en los repositorios de tu prosio sistema debe de ser fiable
<pipo65> enrike: de casualidad no le pusistes ningun app a tu chrome
<enrike> ultimamente mi ubuntu  ha tenido varios problemas
<enrike> pipo65, no, noo ningunoo
<pipo65> enrike: que ubuntu utilizas
<enrike> 10.10
<pipo65> enrike: cuanto hace q no actualizas tu sistema
<pipo65> si tienes un fallo de seguridad las actualizaciones pueden ser la solucion
<enrike> una semana, dice que tiene pendiente 14 actualizaciones pendientes
<pipo65> y ahora cuantas tiene
<pipo65> ??
<pipo65> eso fue hace una semana
<enrike> ahora tiene 14 pendientes de las cuales 8 son de seguridad
<mimecar> enrike: si tienes actualizaciones pendientes ponlas ahora
<pipo65> que buen momento don mimecar
<enrike> ok, voy a seguir tu consejo. intentare actualizar solo las de seguridad pero ojo ninguna dice que tienen que ver con googlechrome
<enrike> hay una que dice que tiene que ver con firefox pero en mi caso to no uo firefox
<mimecar> enrike: no, pon todas las actualizaciones
<pipo65> lo mismo enrike despues puedes desinstalar el chrome he instalarlo de nuevo
<mimecar> enrike: pero otros programas si que usan firefox y si hay un fallo de seguridad les afecta
<pipo65> el chrome se puede pescar algun troll
<pipo65> yo por eso lo deje de usar le encontre algunos problemas
<enrike> ok, actualizare todo mi sistema.  Regreso en cuanto finalice, gracias por la ayuda
<pipo65> ya les abise a los de google
<pipo65> no se si me escucharan
<enrike> no me convence desinstalar y reinstalar, esa me parece una solucion muy de Microsoft y llegue a GNU/Linux buscando mejorar
<pipo65> sospecho abeces q no leen mis mensajes
<mimecar> enrike: has pasado a linux pero te has traido el vicio de no poner las actualizaciones
<enrike> mimecar, jejeje  buenoo  14 actualizacion para todas las que pide ubuntu no son nada
<mimecar> si 8 son de seguridad si
<pipo65> jajaja casi nada
<fatalerrorxdefec> k tal el tor y su velocidad
<enrike> amigoss la semana pasada me pidio  70 actualizaciones  eso no sucedia ni con mi viejo Guindos
<enrike> son demaciadas
<mimecar> enrike: las actualizaciones son de ubuntu y de todos los programas instalados
<mimecar> windows solo saca actualizaciones el segundo martes de cada mes
<fatalerrorxdefec> o no instalados ..
<mimecar> enrike: resumiendo, si no tienes actualizado el sistema no hay soporte
<enrike> Creo que Ubuntu deberia replantear esta situacion, pobres de aquellos usuarios con conexiones lentas y ni hablar de aquillos que no gosan de una conexion a internet
<Algabe> alguien que me ayude a instalar una Webcam BTO P8149
<mimecar> si tienes una conexión lenta pones solo las de seguridad
<pipo65> los q no gosan de una conexion a internet para q usarian el chrome
<enrike> para entrar en una intranet por ejemplo
<pipo65> y para eso usas el chrome
<mimecar> enrike: en una intranet también puedes tener amenazas de seguridad
<Algabe> alguien que me ayude a instalar una Webcam BTO P8149 alguien?
<enrike> uso el chrome porque era el unico que me ofrecia la caracteristica que no se colgaba completamente, resulta que si una pestana se colgaba las demas seguian funcionando, cosa que por ejemplo firefox no ofrese
<fatalerrorxdefec> y or q te ocurria tal cosa
<pipo65> eso debe ser por q a firefox no se le cuelga ninguna ventana
<slatan> sabeis si actualmente ubuntu soporta tarjetas wireless N?
<Eustaquio> hasta luego!
<pipo65> slatan: en realidad deberias de fijarte el chipset q tiene la placa de red wifi n
<slatan> estoy en ello , gracias de todas formas
<pipo65> de nada
<horux> me podrían informar de algun tipo de buscador de archivos para Ubuntu?
<horux> me podrían informar de algun tipo de buscador de archivos para Ubuntu?
<ber> nautilus
<ber> :D}
<ber> como desinstalo los drivers de video?
<fosco_> horux, menu lugares - buscar archivos
<fosco_> ber, tal como los instalaste
<horux> ok
<ber> permiteme un segundo}
<horux> pero habrá uno aparte?
<fosco_> horux, a parte de que
<horux> este esta bueno... pero quisiera saber si hay uno mejor
<fosco_> mejor? hay algo que ese no encuentre?
<horux> solo decía, para probar si hay otro y que opciones, solo eso
<ber> asi
<ber> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<fosco_> horux, hay uno mejor, pero no te va a gustar, se llama find
<horux> ese es por consola, cierto?
<fosco_> si
<pipo65> fosco_: y locate
<horux> ahhh ok
<fosco_> ber, pues deshaz los pasos uno por uno, que parte no sabes quitar?
<horux> hay un manual par find?
<fosco_> si, escribe man find
<pipo65> o find--help
<fernandito> hola alguien que me ayude quiero hacer inio remoto con xdmcp
<ber> jaja todo
<horux> gracias chicos, sois grandes
<ber> perdon si me tardo estoy el trabajo
<horux> Saludos desde Venezuela
<ber> digamos lo hice copiando asi que no se bien que hice
<ber> solo se que trabajaba mejor como estaba 7
<fosco_> ber, pues eso, sigue la guia hacia atrás deshaciendo cada paso, si no sabes como quitar algo en concreto dinoslo
<horux> hasta pronto chicos, si hay problemas ya sé donde consultar
<horux> gracias miles
<ber> ok
<ber> al aplicar fglrxinfo sale violacion a segmento
<fosco_> eso comando solo da informacion
<fosco_> si falla saltate ese paso
<ber> ber@ber-Satellite-L505D:~$ sudo aticonfig --initial
<ber> [sudo] password for ber:
<ber> Uninitialised file found, configuring.
<ber> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ber> Saving back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-4
<ber> hasta ahi llege .. al reiniciar entra en modo grafico
<ber> digo en consola .. perdon
<fosco_> <ber> Saving back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-4 <- esto es lo que hay que deshacer
<ber> como lo deshago?
<fosco_> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-4 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fosco_> mirate el comando
<fosco_> entiendelo, y DESPUES ejecutalo
<ber> eso .. explicamelo por fas .. no le encuentro logica
<ber> sudo rm  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-4 /etc/X11/xorg.conf ??
<fosco_> mira bien lo que yo he puesto
<fosco_> si no entiendes lo que hace mv escribe en consola man mv
<ber> mover el archivo -etc-.... -4(no se que es) a etc/...xorg.com ..si no?
<ber> mv: no se puede efectuar «stat» sobre «/etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-4»: No existe el fichero o el directorio
<ber> mira quiero desinstalar todo... ponerlo como recien instalado y volver a intentar hacer ese tutorial
<fosco_> pues o deshaces lo que has hecho paso a paso tal como te he dicho o reinstalas el sistema
<ber> ok ... ilustrame por favor.. soy neofito brutlamente
<fosco_> <ber> Saving back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-4 <- esto significa que el comando aticonfig modificó el archivo xorg.conf y creó una copia de seguridad
<fosco_> simplemtente le estamos diciendo que restaure esa copia
<fosco_> deshaciendo así lo que sea que haya hecho el comando aticonfig
<ber> ok .. me dice que no existe ese fichero
<fosco_> puede ser por muchos motivos, quizá porque ya ejecutaste el comando una vez (este comando solo funciona una vez)
<fosco_> quizá porque borraste el archivo con anterioridad
<fosco_> quizá el comando aticonfig no hizo exactamente lo que dice que hizo
<fosco_> ...
<fosco_> dificil de saber
<ber> ok
<ber> que sigue? o ya no hay nada que hacerle?
<fosco_> pues depende
<fosco_> yo no puedo saber lo que hiciste, ni por que ese comando ha fallado
<fosco_> en funcion de lo que haya pasado hay q hacer una cosa u otra
<ber> a ok
<ber> entonces te agradesco tu tiempo deja sigo moviendole y a ver que pasa :D
<fosco_> es importante entender las cosas antes de hacerlas
<fosco_> para evitar precisamente lo que te está pasando
<ber> nesesito leer mucho
<enrike> mimecar, pipo65 amigos, gracias por la ayuda. Despues de la actualizacion Chrome funciono. Hasta la proxima
<mimecar> ok
<pipo65> mimecar: viste te dije q tenias q actualizar
<pipo65> mimecar: no saves si hay juegos de damas en gnome
<pipo65> le encontre el de ajedres
<pipo65> pero no veo el de damas
<mimecar> no lo se
<pipo65> conoces el juego
<pipo65> ??
<mimecar> si
<pipo65> y sabes jugar ajedres
<pipo65> chezz
<Katarcis> como abro un puerto en iptables?
<mimecar> puedes hacerlo con firestarter
<Katarcis> necesito por terminal porque es para el servidor y estoy conectado por shh
<m4v> !iptables Katarcis
<kubot> Katarcis: Iptables es una herramienta de configuración del cortafuegos. Ver: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Iptables | Tutorial avanzado de iptables (en inglés): http://www.frozentux.net/documents/iptables-tutorial/ | Ver también !ufw
<pipo65> Katarcis: man iptables-xml
<pipo65> man iptables
<Sapote> hola gente
<slatan> pipo; kcheckers
<Novato> epale gente
<Novato> tengo una pregunta por aqui
<Novato> tengo ubuntu 10.10
<Novato> y quiero pasar el navegador minefield de ingles a español
<Novato> como puedo hacer
<mimecar> Novato: ¿sabes que esa es la versión de desarrollo de firefox?
<Novato> ok y no esta en español todavia
<Novato> ??
<mimecar> instala las traducciones
<mimecar> las tienes en la web de firefox
<Novato> indiquenme porfa
<mimecar> www.mozilla.org
<Novato> ok no te vallas
<mimecar> ¿de donde has descargado ese programa? en los repositorios de ubuntu no me parece que esté
<Novato> lo tenia instalado cuando instale el ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿que versión de ubuntu has puesto?
<Novato> y e estado lellendo y dice que es el mas rapido
<Novato> 10.10
<Novato> maverick
<mimecar> me parece raro, ese programa no está instalado por defecto
<Novato> que es charrual
<Novato> como instalo los archivos tar.bz2
<mimecar> la traducción es una extensión
<mimecar> con arrastrarla al navegador y reiniciar se instalará
<kanopeli> ee
<kanopeli> hay alguien por aqui?
<mimecar> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<kanopeli> hola! he probado ubuntu y tengo un problema con la resolucion de la pantalla
<kanopeli> no me pasa de 800x600
<kanopeli> alguien sabe como reparar eso?
<kanopeli> ya probe de todo y nada
<mimecar> ¿has puesto ya todas las actualizaciones?
<kanopeli> hice una actualizacion
<kanopeli> y nadap
<mimecar> ¿que tarjeta tienes?
<kanopeli> de 8 a 9.10 o algo asi
<kanopeli> sis 300/305
<mimecar> ahora que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<cousteau> hmm, las sis van muy mal... de todas formas creo que al menos 1024x768 sí deberías tener
<kanopeli_>  sis 300/305
<kanopeli_>  viejita la condenada, pero en guindous agarra hasta 1200+780 o por ahi
<mimecar> kanopeli_: ¿que versión de ubuntu tienes?
<kanopeli_> es 9.10 creo
<mimecar> deberías actualizar
<mimecar> en dos meses dejarás de tener actualizaciones
<kanopeli_> hay mas?
<kanopeli_> o! voy a ello entonces!
<kanopeli_> con eso se soluciona la pantalla?
<mimecar> posiblemente, pero no te lo puedo asegurar
<cousteau> no lo sé... busca info acerca de tarjetas sis en ubuntu, no van muy bien
<kanopeli_> ok muchos tenkius! soy nuevo en esto
<kanopeli_> ahora que lo pienso, no será mejor que desintale este e instale el ubuntu mas nuevo?
<kanopeli_> descargandolo nuevamente'
<mimecar> descarga la última verisón y mira si funciona bien
<cousteau> también puedes actualizar de 9.10 a 10.04
<kanopeli_> ok! en ubuntu.es no?
<kanopeli_> cual es la ultima?
<cousteau> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Sis
<Novato> cual es el firefox mas nuevo para ubuntu??
<mimecar> Novato: la versión 3
<cousteau> la última es la 10.10, pero si no piensas actualizar muy a menudo, te recomiendo la 10.04 que tiene soporte más tiempo
<kanopeli_> ah! ya vi! dice que los drivers sis estan para la version 10.4 en adelante. o sea estoy manando con esta version de ubuntu!
<cousteau> Novato, el que haya en la pág de firefox que ponga "linux"... pero el 3.6 está bien y en repos
<Novato> tengo dos instalado
<cousteau> kanopeli_, no, dice "10.04 and earlier" (es decir, que funciona con versiones 10.04 y anteriores; en versiones futuras no lo han probado porque aún no habrían salido cuando lo escribieron)
<kanopeli_> ya
<kanopeli_> bueno. voy a actualizar a ver
<Novato> uno dice namoroca y el otro dice minefield cual es mejor para navegar
<mimecar> Novato: firefox 3 es la última versión publicada
<kanopeli_> hay una solucion de modificar un archivo pero lo he echo y no funca
<kanopeli_> xorg.conf
<kanopeli_> ese
<Novato> si pero se instala como namoroca?? o como minefield
<Novato> porque como firefox no me aparece
<mimecar> ???
<mimecar> instala firefox de los repositorios
<mimecar> no se que estas instalando
<Novato> del centro de sofware de ubuntu??
<Novato> o del synatic
<aguitel> no me aparece el item software-sources-gtk en el menu de administracion de sistema ,alguna idea?
<Genelyk> una pregunta
<Genelyk> alguien sabe como agregar mas estilos a los bordes de ventana?
<Genelyk> es q instale linux mint y solo me vinieron 11 pero a mi me gustaba el de aqua ese q se parece a mac
<Genelyk> pero no trae T_T
<valen017> la informacion de actualizacion esta oobsoleta
<valen017> hola  me dice esto   mi ubuntu
<Genelyk> :O
<valen017> aluien  me echa 1 cable?
<Genelyk> y si cambias
<Genelyk> de servidor y haces un sudo apt-get update
<valen017> probare
<cousteau> valen017, qué ubuntu tienes?
<mimecar> Genelyk: abre el centro de software e instala más decoraciones de ventanas
<Genelyk> mimecar:  como se llama el paquete?
<cousteau> Genelyk, gnome-look.org
<Genelyk> mio es xfce
<valen017> Genelyc : me dice esto http://paste.ubuntu.com/576635/
<mimecar> en ubuntu están con GTK2
<mimecar> pero en tu distribución no lo se
<Genelyk> valen017:  tienes abierto el synaptic ?
<valen017> 7q va
<valen017> genelyl  :  esta cdrado
<Genelyk> el actualizador de sistema?
<valen017> Genelyl: tengo ubuntu 10.10
<Genelyk> algo se esta instalando
<Genelyk> o actualizando
<cousteau> Genelyk, pues en xfce que yo recuerde había un tema aqua por defecto
<Genelyk> si ese justo
<Genelyk> quierp
<Genelyk> lo q pasa es q
<cossier> aguitel, prueba en otros->Editor del menu
<cousteau> ah... bueno, es que si estás con linux mint pues ya me dirás cómo vamos a saber cómo se hace
<cousteau> pregunta mejor en un canal de mint
<Genelyk> me instale xubuntu y  probe con el cdlive y la resolucion se veia xvr pero cuando lo instale me daba  en 640x480
<cousteau> tendrías que instalar los drivers o algo
<Genelyk> desintael el nuuveeoo e instale el privativo y solo llege asta los 800x600
<Genelyk> asi qme instale mint
<Genelyk> q ya venia con el privativo x defecto
<Genelyk> ahora supongo q los  estilos de bordes tiene una carpeta especial pero nose cual es T_T
<aguitel> cossier, gracias
<cousteau> sea lo que sea, aquí es soporte de ubuntu, para soporte de mint hay canales de mint
<cousteau> (no es por echarte ni nada... pero es que ubuntu != mint)
<aguitel> alguien sabe como se instala kernel ppa en maverick ?
<Genelyk> yo estoy preguntando configuraciones basicas :S
<cossier> :-)
<cousteau> bueno, eso suele haber una carpeta, no sé si se llamará .xfce o algo
<Genelyk> mmmmmmm
<cossier> aguitel, Quieres cambiar el kernel??
<aguitel> cossier, si ,necesito una version 2.6.37 o 2.6.38 para mi netbook
<cossier> aguitel, y aparece en algun ppa ??
<aguitel> cossier, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<aguitel> fijate
<cousteau> Genelyk, http://xfce-look.org/
<cossier> aguitel, en origenes de software
<cossier> aguitel, alli puedes añadirlo
<cousteau> (más info en un canal de mint; es difícil adivinar qué paquetes y versiones vienen instalados en otras distros)
<aguitel> cossier, es que lo agregue pero no figura nada luego de la actualizacion
<cossier> aguitel, esta activado , hiciste sudo apt-get update ???
<aguitel> cossier, si
<cossier> aguitel, y en sinaptic no aparece '?
<Genelyk> cousteau  no hay diferencia en los entornos xfce y gnome con referencia a los archivos de diseño ya sean icons o themes,  siendo estos  indferente a la version
<aguitel> cossier, nada
<aguitel> cossier, use este link:https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<Genelyk> igual no te preocupes inicio de un cdllive de xubuntu y  copio los themes qtiene ami instalacion de mint
<cossier> aguitel, no es ese link es este http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu
<cossier> aguitel, y porque no instalas natty ??
<cossier> creo que ya viene con el !!
<cossier> aguitel, por alguna razon especial necesitas ese kernel ???
<aguitel> cossier, mira ,intente instalar natty y ni pude bootear en usb (es netbook)
<ber_> omikron4 hola .. perdon el otro dia se fue la energia
<aguitel> cossier, esta netbook tiene un lector de tarjetas sd que funciona con un kernel mas nuevo
<omikron4> ok, ber_
<cossier> aguitel, bueno creo que ese es e llink
<ber_> y no te habia visto online
<aguitel> cossier, ya lo miro
<omikron4> es que estaba haciendo un programa para recuperar el grub y renovar contraseña desde un cd live al sistema , si se te olvido
<jesus_> hola
<ber_> orale ... me sorprendes
<omikron4> ya lo termine... es de los que no fallan al recuperar el grub desde el live
<ber_> o que bien
<ber_> te puedo molestar con un par de preguntas
<ber_> ?
<omikron4> mira como entra en el otro sistema como root... ber_.. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/tuto.flv
<omikron4> dime ber_
<ber_> sabes de drivers ati .. me rompo la cabeza par poder poner mi targeta de video ..y nada funciona ... y ademas que creo que me cambio el kernel que habiamos instalado
<omikron4> pues entra de nuevo en la carpeta donde tienes los drivers y haz sudo make install desde el temina, ber_
<ber_> la cosa es que el chanell queda en -1 y no scanea
<omikron4> ahh-vale, ber_
<ber_> en el grub me salen dos kernels?
<ber_> la de video ya no importa .. si no lo otro
<omikron4> el problema es que instalaste los de compat-wireless, cierto?? ber_
<ber_> si fueron los que puse
<omikron4> ber_: el kernel siempre pon el primero, pero si en el siguiente tienes la parcheada.. ppues entra con el otro kernel, que te saldra parcheada
<ber_> y ya con eso?
<omikron4> y si no entras de nuevo en la carpeta de /usr/src/drivers/compat, etc y haz sudo make install de nuevo
<ber_> ya me queria suicidar ,,, digo por tu ayuda
<ber_> se me hace feo que lo pusiste en punto a trabajar y yo la riegue
<omikron4> claro... si entras en el kernel de antes de actualizar te funciona como antes, ber_
<ber_> ok gracias
<omikron4> y para actualizar el kernel... de nuevo a la carpeta.. sudo make install ber_
<ber_> el video se ve muy bien
<ber_> ya esta al 100%
<omikron4> claro
<omikron4> te refieres a la aplicacion, ber_?
<ber_> orale ... eres mi nuevo idolo aparte de ismael serrano
<omikron4> es que si no esta terminado ya no pongo nada en la red
<ber_> si a la de video
<aguitel> cossier, listo y funciona!!!
<omikron4> ya lo tengo terminado, para recuperar grub 2 y/o poner contraseña en el sistema perdido
<ber_> orale que bien
<omikron4> aki esta el programa... http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6738015/Recovery.tar.gz
<omikron4> esta desarrollado en python, ber_
<ber_> no tengo idea que sea python .. soy demaciado nuevo en esto creo
<ber_> ok deja reinicio y cambio el kernel y pruebo aquello
<omikron4> ber_ es mejor usarlo desde el cd o usb live
<ber> lo cargas en usb y lo abres desde live cd
<omikron4> no, ber
<omikron4> lo guardas en disco y cuando arrancas desde el live lo buscas y haces lo que dice el video... copias y pegas en el home de ubuntu, ber
<ber> aa ok
<ber> si en el otro kernel si trabajo
<omikron4> claro, ber en el otro estan instalados los drivers
<ber> enserio que estaba bien preocupado
<cossier> aguitel, me alegro!
<omikron4> ber:  pues nada ya lo tienes
<ber> :D
<ber> ya solo me queda arreglar los drivers
<ber> de video
<colo> omikron4, con esta herramienta se puede cambiar la contraseña de un sistema que no es nuestro, por ej?
<omikron4> mira en sistema administracion controladores de hardware y mira si te lo da ber
<omikron4> si, ber se cambia la contraseña de un sistema que no tienes la contraseña
<mimecar> colo: si entras en un sistema que no es el tuyo y le pones contraseña
<mimecar> al dueño no le hará nada de gracia
<ber> si me da uno pero al activarlo me quedo sin entorno grafico
<colo> es lo que me imaginaba entonces, una vulnerabilidad del sistema parece
<mimecar> se puede proteger mejor grub
<colo> ?
<mimecar> para evitar que te modifiquen la contraseña
<colo> mimecar, como se hace?
<mimecar> cifra el disco duro
<omikron4> colo: hay algo que no se pueda hacer desde un live d e ubuntu??
<mimecar> omikron4: cifrado, bloqueo del inicio de CD / USB...
<omikron4> pero eso tambien te cierra las puertas a ti, mimecar, siempre hay que dejar una puerta.. y maxime me imagino que eso lo hace quien tiene acceso al ordenador
<omikron4> si no te fias, no se lo dejes
<mimecar> omikron4: sabiendo la contraseña de la bios activas de nuevo el inicio por CD
<mimecar> si quieres seguridad hay que perder comodidad
<omikron4> desde luego, pero tambien puedes bloquear el etc/passwd y que nadie pueda sobreescribirlo , digo yo.. o el etc shadow
<colo> mimecar, la contraseña del bios es posible resetearla?
<mimecar> colo: si, pero si tienes el disco cifrado da igual que la sepas
<mimecar> aunque pongas el disco en otro equipo la protección se mantiene
<dzup> uuuuuu
<dzup> el /etc/passwd :p
<colo> mimecar, ok
<dzup> si bloqueas tu /etc/passwd le pones en la madre a tu linux :p
<omikron4> a mi me pareece que tanta seguridad no vale la pena para uso privado... yo, instalo ubuntu a los nuevos y la mayoria de veces ni actualizan ni nada ni instalan, por tanto se olvidan de la contraseña. Mi utilidad en la gente norma, le sirve para recuperar el grub
<colo> omikron4, muy interesante tu aplicacion
<dzup> for i in $(ls -d */); do cd $i;./install.sh $HOME/bin/easyeclipse;cd $HOME/Downloads;done
<dzup> uff ventana equivocada :(
<Genelyk> pero
<Genelyk> si copian el shadow de un cd live a la instalacion
<Genelyk> entraria con el usuario del cdlive ????????? o saldria error
<mimecar> seguramente saldría error
<omikron4> pero si instalas ubuntu a gente nueva o que migra de windows es bueno tener algo asi, por si se olvidan de la contraseña, pero para nosostros, pues para despues de una instalacion de win o mandriva o yo que se.. pero para recuperar el grub es fantastica
<omikron4> Genelyk: el shadow de un live es diferente del que tu tienes
<Genelyk> x eso digo
<omikron4> lo que hace mi aplicacion es enjaularse en el sistema y  como root que entras le aplicas nueva contraseña
<Genelyk>  si copio el shadow del cdlive al directorio de la  instalacion
<ber> omikron por queno puedo  hacer esto sudo iwpriv  highpower 1 wlan0
<omikron4> pues no lo se.. pero no vale la pena hacerlo pues no te da el power real
<gustavo> alguien me da una mano ? cuando prendo mi ordenador carga busybox y queda en (initramf)_
<mimecar> gustavo: ¿que has hecho antes del error?
<ber> osea que he vivido engañado .. siempre aplcaba eso y in iwconfig wlan0 txpower 29
<omikron4> ber, pero con eso solo le puedes meter hasta 35
<ber> si en teoria mi tarjeta aguanta hasta 30 ... por eso ponia 29 para evitar dañarla
<gustavo> mimecar,  mi querida hermana fue y supuestamente no hizo nada así que no tengo mucha información, por lo que dice no esta cargada la partición
<mimecar> ber: ¿para que quieres transmitir con más potencia?
<omikron4> solo Bactrack tiene el driver instalado y le saca el maximo rendimiento y aun asi, da 500 o 600
<omikron4> en los demas solo 100mw
<ber> por que el router esta lejos .. y para poder llegar hasta el
<colo> omikron4, en el .tar.gz seria bueno encontrar un leame con las instrucciones para hacerlo
<omikron4> colo: es que lo acabo de terminar
<mimecar> gustavo: inicia con un live cd y comprueba si las particiones tienen datos
<mimecar> ber: sin aumentar la potencia de transmisión no conectas?
<omikron4> colo solo es descomprimir para guardarlo y encontrarlo despues desde el cd live
<omikron4> y colo pienso meterle un pdf con  imagenes de paso a paso de la aplicacion
<omikron4> pero no he tenido tiempo aun
<colo> omikron4, ok espero acordarme para el dia que lo necesite
<ber> osea que no tendre 1000mw? en realidad
<mimecar> si tuvieras 1 W corre
<omikron4> ber: si que los tienes.. pero no se como sacarlos, jajaja
<gustavo> estoy en un live cd mimecar lo veo desde gparted ?
<mimecar> si
<omikron4> de todas formas.. yo lo tengo en el centro de una parabolica.. y las redes no me caben en la pantalla
<mimecar> o monta la partición y mira los datos
<ber> enserio con una parabolica ? jaja pense que era mito
<ber> de hecho compre una yagy ... pero no note diferencia
<omikron4> pero no la conecto en la parabolica.. solo la pongo en el centro del circulo, por el tema del reflejo
<ber> orale
<gustavo> si mimecar tienen datos ambas particiones
<mimecar> ok, puedes probar a reinstalar grub
<gustavo> la particion principal no tiene etiqueta influye ?
<mimecar> en el grub se usa el identificador de la partición
 * omikron4 se va domir al nene.. chaus a todos
<omikron4>  /quit zzZzZzzzzZz
<gustavo> y como reinstalo el grub ?
<mimecar> con grub 2 no he reinstalado todavía, solo con grub 1
<gustavo> yo pensaba en formatear se soluciona o no ?
<tempano> buenas noches.
<ber> mimecar
<ber> me ayudas con mi driver de video?
<ber> :3
<yarinse> hola, alguien me dice que escritorio viene con ubuntu? gnome /kde?
<erUSUL> gnome
<yarinse> vale... lo puedo cambiar a kde a ver que traee ..... como lo cambio...
<fosco_> yarinse, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<yarinse> o puedo tener los dos?
<elvis> hola amigos de ubuntu
<elvis> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<yarinse> fosco_, para regresar a gnome?
<elvis> yarinse, hola
<elvis> yarinse, help
<fosco_> yarinse, mp necesitas "regresar" puedes elegir cualquiera de los dos escritorios en el momento de poner tu usuario
<elvis> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaa
<fosco_> no*
<erUSUL> !ask | elvis
<kubot> elvis: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<elvis> ahber
<erUSUL> a ver
<yarinse> fosco_, vale si ya me di cuenta...
<elvis> he desisnatalado network manager y wicd ( completamente) de mi ubuntu maverick ... y ahora no se como instalar el wicd
<erUSUL> elvis: en el ubuntu software center
<elvis> erUSUL, es que lo malo es que no tengo internet en ubuntu por que desinstrale los dos gestores de red mas usados de ubuntu
<erUSUL> elvis: configura una conexion via linea de comandos
<elvis> yo no domino comandos
<elvis> hace mucho que deje de usar ubuntu
<erUSUL> elvis: entonces por que desinstalaste los gestores de red ?
<erUSUL> elvis: que tipo de conexion tienes?
<elvis> porque con networjk manager se para cortando mi internet inalamabrico
<elvis> tonces instale el wicd ... pero este tambien me fallaba
<elvis> tonces decide desisntalar los dos
<elvis> porque pensaba que hacian conflicto
<erUSUL> puedes conectar via cable de red?
<debsan> elvis, a mi me pasó una vez. Lo que hice fue bajarme manualmente los paquetes y sus dependencias desde otra PC con internet. Luego los llevé a mi maquina y los instalé
<dzup> no haz intentado subir el poder de transmision de la wifi?
<elvis> si me podrias dar los links para descargar los paquetes y las dependencias
<fosco_> packages.ubuntu.com
<fosco_> ahi puedes buscar y descargar los paquetes que quieras
<debsan> elvis si tenés otra PC con ubuntu lo que podés hacer es bajarte la paquetría sin instalar y fijarte en /var/cache/apt/archives
<erUSUL> !offline
<kubot> Si necesitas descargar paquetes de Ubuntu usando otra máquina o SO, marca los paquetes deseados en Synaptic y selecciona Archivo → Generar un script de descarga de paquetes. Puedes usar también http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - Ver también !APTonCD
<debsan> bueno eso te va a ayudar
<elvis> descarge unos paquete para wicd en .deb al parecer de la pagina oficial
<elvis> bye
<mauricio> hola a todos
<elvis> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssss
<elvis> lo logre
<mauricio> hay alguna diferencia entre linux mint 10 y ubuntu 10.10, me refiero al funcionamiento
<mauricio> pq en mint 8 me daba prolemas q en ubuntu no habian
<elvis> logre instalar wicd ...... solo que no se como configurar mi conexion inalambrica
<elvis> bytes
<DavidReza> alguien me podría ayudar? Antier que actualicé, se bajó la actualización del kernel 2.6.35-27, pero al querer entrar con ese Kernel en GRUB, me empiezan a salir mensajes como si le hubiese apretado Alt+F1 y se queda en
<DavidReza> nohup: ignoring input and appending output to `nohup.out´
<aguitel> DavidReza, proba entrar con el otro kernel
<DavidReza> aguitel,  lo que quiero es solucionar ese problea
<DavidReza> problema*
<aguitel> DavidReza, lo que yo haria es entrar con otro kernel ,desinstalar el ultimo y volverlo a instalar
<DavidReza> cómo desisntalo el útlimo kernel?
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-27
<luis_> hola instale teamviewer para ubuntu pero no logro activar la camara alguien pudo hacerla andar a la camara
<luis_> cheese si me funciona
<luis_> cual seria el problema ayuda
<itxshell> luis pero teamviewer que tiene que ver con tu webcam?
<luis_> quiero usar la webcam con ese programa y no me la muestra
<itxshell> lee bien por favor para que sirve el teamviewer creo que estas muy equivocado
<itxshell> teamviewer es para dar acceso remoto
<luis_> si lo se pero tambien podes usar la webcam yo me conecto remotamente desde win y puedo utilizar la camara y queria hecer lo mismo en ubuntu pero no me deja dice que tengo que instalar el controlador, pero si puedo usar el cheese, entendiste algo
<luis_> lo uso para hacer soporte tecnico remoto y aveces me piden que me conecta para hablar pero tambien me quieren ver por eso en win lo puedo hacer, pero yo quiria hacerlos en ubuntu
<itxshell> si te entiendo
<black-hawk> se puede instalar la suit de adobe en ubuntu 11.04 con wine??
<black-hawk> la verdad he tratado pero no lo ejecuta
<gerardo_> alguien me puede ayudar con wine insatalacion de un juego?
<xangua> !appdb | gerardo_
<kubot> gerardo_: Wine Application DataBase es una base de datos sobre programas de Windows que corren y son soportados por !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org (Inglés)
<gerardo_> pone revisa configuración de tu firewall no permite coneccion
<gerardo_> como modifico firewall
<gerardo_> ?
<gerardo_> el juego se llama karos online es un mmorp
<pazhitox> QUE TALLLLLLLLLLL
<pazhitox> Hola
<pazhitox> habra alguien online?
<Dj_Dexter> pazhitox:  hola :)
<atl> hay alguna combinacion de teclas o algo que me saque de un mal funcionamiento de un programa que paraliza todo, al cerrar un programa en java no me deja hacer nada
<jorge> el problema que tengo esque baje los driver de mi tarjeta de video nvidia serie 250
<jorge> pero como soy novato nose bien como debo intalarla
<jorge> si alguien podria ayudarme
<atl> ese mismo driver no te salia en "controladores adicionales"?
<jorge> porfavor
<jorge> no
<jorge> me salia algo de nvida current
<jorge> algo asi
<jorge> pero no es driver que baje de mi tarjeta
<jorge> intale ese mientras busque por internet pero
<jorge> siento que no anda bien como deberia
<atl> pues no tengo idea, soy menos que novato
<jorge> xd
<jorge> sabes como intalar java?
<atl> pues, en su pagina
<chilicuil> buenas noches o/
<jorge> COMO INTALO JAVA?
<jorge> :p
 * talueses Dew!
<fosco_> buenas
<Jorge> Buenas alguien online?
<fosco_> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Cloweling> jorge
 * xoan buenas
<riveryk_> Buenos dias, tengo un problema, mi portatil dice en la BIOS que tengo 2048 de ram pero cuando miro el sistema me dice que tiene 763 mb como puedo hacer efectiva el resto de memoria??
<riveryk_> buenos dias, mi problema es que mi ps tiene 2048 mb de ram que siempre funciono y de un momento a otro me sale que solo cuento con 763 utilizables, la BIOS me indica que tengo las 2048 pero solo me aparece utilizando 763 mb....que puede ser o que puedo hacer????
<Iulia> riveryk_ has mirado en aplicaciones, herramientas del sistema- monitor del sistema : recursos
<Iulia> para ver si hay algo que tienes abierto y te  utiliza todo eso, aunque tendrían que ser montón de cosas ...
<riveryk_> Iulia, si tengo abierto el monitor de sistema y me dice que la memoria es de 0.73 GB  y esta utilizando 0.44GB osea solo me lee 763 mb de ram...
<Iulia> y con  esto tb?    free -m
<riveryk> iulia, me sale que la memoria tiene 763 megas pero nada mas
<riveryk> no se que puedo hacer :(
<Iulia> que ubuntu tienes?
<Iulia> esto pasa después de actualizar o algo así ?
<riveryk> 11.10
<riveryk> ps en verdad lo tengo hace rato ya... creo que paso cuando formatie mi particion de windows 7
<Iulia> tienes 11.10    32 bits?
<riveryk> sip
<Iulia> veo que tienes windows tb...has probado desde ahí? te reconoce toda la memoria que tienes?
<riveryk> en wind me aparece en las opciones de equipo .....INSTALADA 2.00 GB ( utilizable 763 mb)
<Iulia> pero el windows lo tienes en otra partición, o en VBOX?
<riveryk> en otra particion y tb tengo en vbox
<Iulia> te preguntaba porque si estabas en el windows 7 desde el vbox pensé que sería eso, que tenía que soportar ambos SO
<riveryk> nooooo, es mas en mi vbox tiene apenas 512 mb de memoria... y funcionaba muy bien ahora nisiquiera puedo prender mi particion de win por que los 763 no soporta el win 7
<Iulia> es raro, tiene que haber pasado después de algo
<riveryk> si como te digo creo que paso despues de que formatie mi wind 7
<riveryk> ps la particion
<Iulia> no tienes asignada swap en el disco duro tampoco?
<Iulia> por si acaso...
<riveryk> sip
<Iulia> podría ser...
<riveryk> 4 gb
<Iulia> ok ok
<riveryk> por?
<Iulia> por si acaso te quedas sin nada casi
<Iulia> hasta que se arregle esto
<Iulia> has preguntado tb en #ubuntu ? el canal en inglés?
<Iulia> no se  me ocurre nada aparte de probar con una versión de prueba de ubuntu a ver cuanto te dice que tienes...aunque es raro, si windows tb te dice que tienes 700 y poco
<riveryk> pero la BIOS me dice que tengo 2048 mb
<riveryk> y el wind m dice que tengo instalada 2.00 GB
<Iulia> ahh entiendo
<Iulia> entonces yo que tu probaría con un usb con 11.10 o un cd si tienes
<Iulia> la de prueba
<Iulia> para ver si sale igual en comprobar  hardware y en monitor de sistema
<riveryk> si yo tengo el live cd y me sale igual.
<riveryk> me sale 763 mg
<riveryk> MB
<riveryk> es raro
<riveryk> no se que puede ser
<Iulia> es que te diría que es por el de 32 bits, pero si ya lo has usado antes y no pasaba...no puede ser eso
<riveryk> ajam
<Iulia> te recomiendo que preguntes en el #ubuntu tb
<Iulia> hau mucha más gente conectada
<Iulia> hay*
<riveryk> ok preguntare :) gracias por la ayuda
<Iulia> de nada, ojalá se hubiera solucionado
<Iulia> ¡que vaya bien!
<juanK> hola, buenos dias, estuve tratando de instalar un tp-link usb pero en la salida de la terminal me da un error, no es mi lap y no quisiera arruinarla
<juanK> esta es la salida de la terminal-->http://pastebin.ca/2122038
<juanK> alguna idea o recomendacion?
<GridCube> a ver
<juanK> el modelo es tp-link tl-wn722n
<GridCube> mmmm
<GridCube> no encuentro nada :(
<juanK> GridCube, eso quiere decir que se han instalado o no los drivers nuevos, o algunos si y otros no?
<GridCube> no sabria decirte juanK no se leer logs de instalacion
<juanK> no se que pasara si reinicio esta lap
<GridCube> juanK, sabes ingles?
<juanK> tampoco yo, solo veo que hay algunos errores pero no se de que
<braiam> que logs?
<juanK> digamos que lo basico
<GridCube> juanK, podes preguntar entonces en #madwifi
<juanK> braiam, es mi salida de terminal luego de haber instalado drivers-->http://pastebin.ca/2122038
<juanK> GridCube, eso es un canal?
<GridCube> juanK, ps claro
<juanK> GridCube, gracias, lo buusco!
<juanK> busco*
<GridCube> :)
<juanK> ahhhhh, por eso me preguntabas si se ingles...creo que no sera un canal que entienda :(
<juanK> no todo
<GridCube> :) si pero ahi sabran ayudarte mucho mejor, si sabes ingles podrias, tal ves, solucionar tu problema en como cinco minutos
<juanK> GridCube, estoy tratando, si no regresare en otro momento pero al menos ya se que hay un canal especifico, muchas gracias!
<dvdL> hola
<dvdL> como puedo habilitar en el portatil en lo de mover el raton el golpe para selecionar las cosas
<braiam> solo le das dos toques seguidos y mantienes presionado el ultimo
<juanK> GridCube, the proper place is #linux-wireless :p luego vere eso, ahora ya voy de salida, gracias por tu ayuda
<dvdL> no funciona nigun golpe
<braiam> solo das un toque, como si fuera click, seguido das otro y lo mantienes presionado
<GridCube> dvdL, mmm instala synaptic para editar esas cosa dvdL
<GridCube> digo synaptics
<GridCube> con s
<dvdL> ok ahora lo pondre
<dvdL> gracias
<GridCube> mmm no
<GridCube> no es ese el nombre...
<GridCube> dejame que busco bien el nombre
<GridCube> dvdL, tenes que instalar esto: gpointing-device-settings
<GridCube> depende de synaptics
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> pero es lo que te permite editar las opciones del trackpad
<dvdL> he preguntado aqui, pero es linux mint debian
<dvdL> sirve igual??
<dvdL> o pregunto en debian
<dvdL> gracias
<GridCube> !mint
<kubot> Linux Mint no es una derivación de Ubuntu soportada debido a cambios en sus repositorios, busca soporte en #linuxmint-help en la red irc.spotchat.org | Ver también !derivados
<Harpagornis> La aplicación de ATI para configurar mis monitores multiples pasa de mi
<kmil> hola!
<kmil> una pregunta
<kmil> como puedo saber la fecha de instalación de mi distema?
<illuminati> Buenos dias :)
<Jelou> Buenos días
<Jelou> Tengo un sintonizador por usb y a veces me deja de funcionar, como si no lo detectase y tengo que reiniciar. Si lo desconecto y conecto una memoria usb tampoco me la reconoce ni se enciende. ¿Se puede solucionar este problema o hay alguna manera de resetear los puertos usb sin tener que reiniciar?
<Jelou> Tengo un sintonizador por usb y a veces me deja de funcionar, como si no lo detectase y tengo que reiniciar. Si lo desconecto y conecto una memoria usb tampoco me la reconoce ni se enciende. ¿Se puede solucionar este problema o hay alguna manera de resetear los puertos usb sin tener que reiniciar?
 * Souchiro is Away, Reason: ( vengo..... ) | Since: ( Monday, February 27, 2012. 10:55:49 ) Xlack v2.1
<Guest75666> buenas
<Guest75666> me he quedado sin sonido en los navegadores
<Guest75666> alguna solución?
<Guest75666> llevo una semana googleando y nada
<mimecar> !detalles Guest75666
<kubot> Guest75666: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<careSs> buenas
<careSs> nesecito una ayuda porfavor , puedo abrir todos las paginas con ie menos youtube y google porfavor
<mimecar> careSs: para que usas internet explorer en ubuntu?
<Guest75666> desinstale pulse audio y a tomar por el...
<Guest75666> hola mime
<mimecar> Guest75666: reinstala el paquete ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> si borras partes importantes del sistema...
<Guest75666> tengo jack control, rakarrack y guitarix
<Guest75666> :'(
<mimecar> para que has quitado pulse audio?
<Guest75666> porque me daba problemas con el mezclador (boton de sonido barra de tareas)
<Guest75666> solo me aparecía hdnvidia analógico y no  me dejaba configurar los canales
<gally> hola a todos !!!!
<Guest75666> me funciona todo el sonido excepto en los navegadores (ni en firefox, ni en opera ni en chrome)
<mimecar> ya sabes una forma de arreglar tu problema
<Guest75666> ¿cual?
<mimecar> reinstalar el paquete
<Guest75666> y los canales?
<Guest75666> me desaparecen
<Guest75666> ahora estoy con alsa
<mimecar> en que páginas te falla el sonido?
<Guest75666> youtube
<Guest75666> no he probado en mas
<mimecar> las que usan flash?
<Guest75666> si
<Guest75666> y tengo instalado el flash player
<mimecar> ¿tienes la ultima version de flash?
<Guest75666> si
<mimecar> ¿que version tienes?
<Guest75666> la 11
<mimecar> 11....
<Guest75666> no se
<Guest75666> miro en extensiones y no me sale
<Guest75666> en el paquete tar.gz que me he bajado pone la 11
<careSs> mimecar no uso winxp
<mimecar> careSs: estas usando explorer en ubuntu?
<careSs> mimecar no uso ubuntu , estoy en windows xp
<mimecar> en ese caso las preguntas de windows en el canal #ubuntu-es-cafe
<mimecar> en ese canal te contestaran si quieren
<careSs> ah ok
<careSs> gracias
<gally> alguno ha instalado ubuntu en un pendrive ???? tengo un pendrive de 32 gb usb 3.0 y en nfts va a 24mb/s tanto escribiendo como leyendo en windows y linux pero cuando instalo ubuntu con ext4 va lentisimo, algún caso parecido ???
<mimecar> con usb3 te va solo a 24 MB/s ?
<gally> mi puerto es 2.0
<gally> :(
<gally> XD
<mimecar> entonces es un usb 2
<mimecar> tienes instalado windows en el pendrive?
<gally> no
<mimecar> tienes ubuntu instalado en el pendrive?
<gally> si
<mimecar> no vas a tener el mismo rendimiento si estas ejecutando el sistema
<mimecar> que si solo copias datos desde otro sistema
<Guest75666> me funciona todo el sonido excepto en los navegadores (ni en firefox, ni en opera ni en chrome)
<mimecar> Guest75666: el plugin de flash es el mismo para todos
<gally> pero... gente que usa esto en la uni le va mucho mas rapido que a mi, a mi tarda un webo en arrancar y a ellos nada
<gally> y no utilizan live-usb persistente
<mimecar> gally: si es un live cd, parte esta en memoria
<gally> pero el problema del live es que solo te deja 4gb de persistente
<gally> se puede saltar esta limitacion ??
<mimecar> esa limitacion es por usar fat32
<gally> ya pero no deja cambiar de fat32
<gally> lo hace solo
<mimecar> el live cd solo te funcionara con fat32
<gally> al menos el metodo que yo uso
<mimecar> y fat32 no admite más de 4 GB
<gally> ya ese limite del fat32 lo conocia
<gally> investigaré
<mimecar> Guest75666: ¿que version de ubuntu estas usando?
<Guest75666> no seré yo Guest75666?
<mimecar> eres es el nick que tienes
<mimecar> ese
<Guest75666> a mi me sale como agustín
<Guest75666> utilizo kubuntu 10.04 Lts
<mimecar> habrás puesto un alias en tu cliente
<mimecar> pero tu nick es Guest75666
<Guest75666> con Kernel 2.6.38
<mimecar> 2.6.38 en la 10.04?
<Guest75666> si
<mimecar> me parece demasiado nuevo para esa version
<palmagro>  /j #cultureplex
<Guest75666> es el último que acepta
<Guest75666> la 2.6.39 ya son para la maverik en adelante
 * Souchiro is back ( Away 1 hour 1 min 24 secs )
<gally> mimecar: mira a ver que te parece esta solución: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=8129c9ce39749d287f3a2ae12c3b0c54&p=10158131&postcount=7
<mimecar> por qué no haces la instalacion directamente en el usb?
<gally> me va lento
<gally> ese es el problema
<mimecar> la instalacion no tiene el límite de 4 GB
<gally> pero me tarda casi 10min en arrancar
<gally> es un poco raro
<mimecar> cómo lo instalas?
<gally> estoy con ubuntu 10.4.4 lts con el cd alternate
<gally> lo instalo normal
<gally> pero primero desenchufo todos mis hdd
<gally> para evitar confusiones
<gally> es diferente la instalación en usb ??
<mimecar> es la misma
<mimecar> la velocidad depende de tu equipo y del usb
<Guest75666> You have version 11,0,1,152 installed
<gally> jo... pero si el pendrive puede ir al limite del 2.0, y de hecho copia a 24 mb/s, porque instalando ubuntu va tan lento, no lo comprendo, es que cada vez que quiero probrar otra instalacion tarda en instalar casi 2 horas
<mimecar> gally: no es lo mismo
<mimecar> mira lo mensajes del sistema por si sale algun error en tu usb
<gally> voy a probar esto: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<Guest75666> pcm.!default {
<Guest75666> type plug
<Guest75666> slave { pcm "jack" }
<Guest75666> }
<Guest75666> pcm.jack {
<Guest75666> type jack
<Guest75666> playback_ports {
<Guest75666> 0 system:playback_1
<mimecar> Guest75666: castigado un minuto por no usar pastebin
<gally> joder que susto !!! , creai que era un error mio XD
<Guest75666> ya?
<Guest75666> se puede borrar el .asoundrc?
<mimecar> renombralo
<Guest75666> ok
<Guest75666> luego hay q?
<Guest75666> reiniciar?
<mimecar> no se lo que estas haciendo
<Guest75666> ver si consigo que se oiga el sonido en el navegador?
<mimecar> no se si eso te afectará a las otras aplicaciones
<Guest26617> mimecar: renombrar el asoundrc
<Guest26617> y voila... FUNCIONANDO
<mimecar> ok
<Guest26617> si alguien le sirve... me alegro... porque anda que no he dado vueltas googleando y ninguna solución había funcionado
<mimecar> no quitar pulse audio :P
<Guest26617> también
<Guest26617> jajaja
<jorge> alguien que pueda ayudarme con unas consultas?
<mimecar> la bola de cristal está rota
<jorge> XD
<chilicuil> o/))), buenas tardes
<Dj_Dexter> chilicuil: wenas =)
<chilicuil> o/ Dj_Dexter =)
<Dj_Dexter> sip chilicuil :)
<Kouen> hola
<jorge> hola como intala java
<jorge> que lo baje de la pagina pero
<jorge> el archivo esta en punto
<jorge> bin
<jorge> y nose como intalarlo
<Kouen> necesito ayuda
<Kouen> que hace este comando ???
<Kouen> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/`lsb_release -cs`.list –output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list; sudo apt-get -q update; sudo apt-get –yes -q –allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring; sudo apt-get -q update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> Kouen: parece que añadir ese repositorio
<Kouen> gracias
<Kouen> no hay codigo dañino en la sentencia??
<mimecar> lo has sacado de la web de medibuntu?
<jorge> noo
<jorge> de la pagina de java
<mimecar> la pregunta es para Kouen
<mimecar> jorge: lo tienes en los repositorios
<Kouen> no
<Kouen> lo sawue de otro lado
<mimecar> Kouen: entra en la web de mediubuntu y añadelo como dicen
<Kouen> ok
<Kouen> La conexión para controluser, como está definida en su configuración, fracasó. ese el el mensaje de phpmyadmin
<Kouen> y no se como configurarlo bien
<Kouen> tengo otro problema con phpmyadmin
<pythonista9> hola necesito instalar el programa draftsight pero no funciona!!!
<pythonista9> despues que instalé gimp ya no quiso funcionar...
<pythonista9> alguien podría ayudarme???
<pythonista9> pleaseeeeeeeeee
<pythonista9> tengo oneiric de 64 bits
<pythonista9> los instalo de la siguiente forma: sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i DraftSight.deb
<pythonista9> # /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/preinst: línea 21: /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/ShowLicence: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<pythonista9> hay alguien??
<pythonista9> holaaaa
<Yadira-007> amigos,,necesito formatear una micro sd y no me deja,,para nada
<Yadira-007> no me deja quitarle nada ni ponerle tampoco
<pythonista9> Yadira-007 estas??
<Yadira-007> no me deja desmontar la tarjeta sd tampoco,,solo expulsarla,,cuando uso gparted trato de desmontarla y solo se me queda la computadora acelerada y nada pasa,,como intentando desmontarla
<pythonista9> ok
<pythonista9> abre una terminal y escribe sudo fdisk -l
<pythonista9> Yadira-007:   estas??
<Yadira-007> ok aqui esta el contenido del comando sudo fsdik -l http://pastebin.com/eLT3r6d0
<pythonista9> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<pythonista9> de cuanto es la tarjeta??
<pythonista9> 2gb ya leí :D
<Yadira-007> es de 2G
<Yadira-007> me dice que no esta montada
<Yadira-007> cuando coroo ese comando
<Yadira-007> pero la veo en panel
<pythonista9> sudo mkfs.vfat -v -n "Etiqueta" /dev/sdb1
<pythonista9> Etiqueta es el nombre que le quierasdar
<Yadira-007> nintendo en este caso,,mi hijo me tiene loco que quiere juegos de nintendo DS,,no tengo dinero,,pero encontre otra alternativa ;)
<pythonista9> vuelvo en 30 Yadira-007
<Yadira-007> ok,,grasias ;)
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-28
<VADER> adios..
<pythonista9> hola alguien podria ayudarme?????
<pythonista9> kubot: podrias ayudarme??
<kubot> pythonista9: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<pythonista9> kubot: gracias
<kubot> de nada :)
<hermetico> hola
<hermetico> :)
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<point> alguien me indicaría como instalar una tarjeta genius sound maker value 5.1 es que el sub-buffer no me funciona y el sonido es bastante bajo y en el winbug me funciona bien
<point> de antoemano gracias
<point> alguien me indicaría como instalar una tarjeta genius sound maker value 5.1 es que el sub-buffer no me funciona y el sonido es bastante bajo y en el winbug me funciona bien
<point> alguien me indicaría como instalar una tarjeta genius sound maker value 5.1 es que el sub-buffer no me funciona y el sonido es bastante bajo y en el winbug me funciona bien
<reepeecheep> Hola Amigos
<reepeecheep> Alguien me puede explicar que es KVM
<reepeecheep> ?
<Pierrot> Buenas a todos.
<imix> Tengo una pregunta, cuando ubuntu carga el grub lo hace normal pero cuan debe mostrar la pantalla de login aveces simplemente la pantalla permanece negra en otras ocasiones tarda en mostrarla. Que le pasa a mi ubuntu o es mi disco duro?
<corina> hola
<corina> acabo de instalar ubuntu y ahora no reconoce la inalambrica
<corina> q hago??
<corina> hola
<corina> si hago lspci me muestra claramente la inalambrica
<corina> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<chilicuil> buenas noches o/
<Yadira-007> no puedo formatear una microSD ni usando gparted,,no tengo opcion de desmontar la tarjeta,,solo expulsar,,tampoco me deja borrar el contenido :(
<Tiffon> nas
<hans_> E: samba4: el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 1
<hans_> lo e desinstalado completamente y vuelto a instalar pero me sigue dando este error
<seigor35> hola hans samba 4 tiene varios bugs te recomiendo instalar una version anterior,
<hans_> ok probare
 * xoan buenas
<hans_> compartir archivos por red me dice esta caracteristica no se puede activar porque los paquetes necesarios no estan instalados (que paquetes se refiere ? )
<hans_> a cabo de desinstalar samba4 completamente y e instalado samba
<Fenixx> alguien sabe como puedo aplicar la comanda date +%s pero con horas que no son las actuales?
<lixman> holaa, alguien en activo??
<lixman> tengo un problemita
<fosco_> !ask
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<lixman> ok
<lixman> tengo el ubuntu 11.10 y he instalado inkscape y no me salen bien los iconos de algunos menues
<lixman> salen con un signo de prohibido
<lixman> alguien no entiende el problema???
<fosco_> ni idea, quizá cambiando el tema de iconos?
<lixman> nada, he probado eso. Me salen como que no hay icono para ponerle, igual que cuando no reconoce una extensión. Que son todos iguales
<lixman> en 5min regreso
<lixman> by
<hashashin> nas
<jmanuel> SALUDOS PEOPLE
<gonzo> hola
<GonzO1234> tengo una webcam puesta en ubuntu 11.10 y a pesar de que me la reconoce,empathy no me deja usarla
<franklin_> buenos dias y saludos amigos desde venezuela, tengo una pregunta, ¿en este sistema operativo no existe un programa que sirva para hacer reconocimiento facial a  través de una foto????
<fosco_> no conozco ninguno
<dylan66> habia algo para iniciar sesion con reconocimiento facial
<franklin_> si lo estoy viendo
<franklin_> parallax
<franklin_> pero estoy buscando uno que podamos hacer una descripcion facial a traves de una foto
<franklin_> que ingresemos una imagen y el haga un dibujo de la foto
<dylan66> http://aquiselastecno.blogspot.com/2011/07/qt-face-trainer-inicia-sesion-en-ubuntu.html
<Guest79514> buenas tardes
<Guest79514> alguien sabe como configurar dos pantallas en ubuntu para que se vean a distintas resoluciones?
<Guest79514> por un lado la del portatil y por otro otra pantalla externa conectada al portatil
<Harpagornis> Guest79514,  ve a la configuracion del monitor o al programa de la grafica si tiene
<Harpagornis> yo tengo una ATI, y viene con su programa para configurar-las mejor
<xoan> Guest79514: Sistema -> Preferencias -> Pantalla
<xoan> ahí deberías poderlas configurar
<Guest79514> con Nvidia no me deja
<Guest79514> y en sistema preferencias pantalla no me las reconoce por separado
<Guest79514> solo reconoce  una
<fosco_> nvidia precisamente tiene un panel de control muy completo
<fosco_> yo tengo 1024 en el netbook y 1440 en el monitor externo
<Guest79514> fosco_: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<fosco_> eso es q no estás usando el driver de nvidia
<Guest79514> y como lo uso?
<fosco_> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<fosco_> y cuando acabe reinicias
<Guest79514> es que en buscar adicional drivers me dice que estoy usando y activado el controla dor NVIDIA versión 173
<agustin1> fosco_: nada
<agustin1> lo he realizado he reiniciado y me daba error del driver con Xorg
<agustin1> estoy instalando los nuevos drivers a ver que pasa
<fosco_> que nvidia tienes?
<agustin1> gforce go 6100
<agustin1> ya se ha descargado e instalado el driver
<agustin1> voy a reiniciar y te digo
<agustin1> fosco_: nada.
<agustin1> sigue igual
<agustin1> con el mismo mensajito
<jmanuel_cool> bueh, me tengo que dir
<VADER> hola chanel
<selina2> hola
<Pierrot> Se cuidan muchachos nos vemos luego
<NaN> cómo puedo formatear sólo la parte de windows en una máquina que tiene windows y ubuntu?
<Souchiro> o.o
<Souchiro> con gparted
<NaN> Souchiro: mmm con eso borraría la partición no?
<NaN> o la info, lo que quiero es volver a instalar windows
<NaN> pero sin perder lo que tengo en ubuntu
<Deckon> solo reinstala windows y luego recuperas el grub
<NaN> y no me borrará ubuntu?
<NaN> cómo podría recuperar el grub?
<Deckon> NaN, no, siempre y cuando indiques que windows se instale en la particion ntfs y no hagas cambios a la particion de ubuntu
<NaN> bien
<NaN> aun cuando sea por usb?
<NaN> hehe
<NaN> me da algo de miedo
<NaN> xD
<NaN> no quiero perder mi ubuntu que con años he configurado
<Deckon> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Recuperar_GRUB
<Deckon> ahi esta para recuperar el grub
<NaN> gracias Deckon
<Deckon> NaN, no te preocupes, mientras no toques la particion de ubuntu no le pasara nada a este
<NaN> entonces formateo el ntfs desde ubuntu con gparted?
<Deckon> si quieres, pero el formateo te lo ara tambien el instalador de windows
<NaN> vale, mi otro problema es que tendré que instalar desde usb
<NaN> porque mi unidad de cd no sirve
<NaN> espero no encontrarme con problemas
<Deckon> no deberia darte ninguno
<NaN> vale
<NaN> ya les cuento
<NaN> :-D
<alfredo> estoy tratando de crear un script para agregar addons a firefox desde consola ayuda
<jmclares> rubia
<anikras> hola
<agustin1> buenas tardes
<agustin1> al arrancar kubuntu 10.04 me sale esto:
<agustin1> init: ureadahead main proces (265) terminate with status 5
<agustin1> alguien sabe que significa y como solucionarlo?
<agustin1> gracias
<mimecar> agustin1: que has hecho antes del fallo?
<agustin1> ya ni me acuerdo mimecar
<agustin1> he realizado actualizaciones y algunas cosas máss
<mimecar> que cosas más
<agustin1> hice la actualización del kernel que te dije ayer
<agustin1> 2.6.38
<agustin1> he instalado libreoffice y poco más
<agustin1> desinstalado el pulseaudio :P
<sandy_> flinsol
<guisepe> si va lento  pero muy lento virtualbox va mas rapido
<erAbuelo> buenas
<franklin_> amigos, buenas tardes, como puedo hacer para reproducir archivos de video h264
<erAbuelo> mplayer
<erAbuelo> vlc
<franklin_> pero eso no necesita un codec???
<erAbuelo> no
<franklin_> erAbuelo, amigo, y eso no utiliza un codec
<erAbuelo> el vlc trae todo lo necesario
<franklin_> ok
<erAbuelo> mañana mas y mejor, espero xD
<kmilogarss> buenas a todos
<kmilogarss> necesito una ayuda
<kmilogarss> estoy instalando ubuntu 11.10 en un eeepc 900 y me dice error fatal de grub
<kmilogarss> hay alguien
<GridCube> kmilogarss, que estas usando para instalar?
<GridCube> un pendrive creado con unetbootin o con usbcreator?
<kmilogarss> una unidad externa de cd
<GridCube> oooo
<GridCube> nunca use eso no se como anda
<GridCube> siempre usos usbs
<kmilogarss> sera ese el problema
<kmilogarss> es que no me dejan instalar el grub
<GridCube> kmilogarss, lo siento kmilogarss no sabria que decirte
<kmilogarss> la puedo crear desde wind
<GridCube> si, con unetbootin
<kmilogarss> gracias
<Pierrot> hola todos
<GridCube> hola
#ubuntu-es 2012-02-29
<Pierrot> bueno xD de nuevo me voy, cuidense....
<seyacat> hola ubuntu español!!!
<seyacat> Como hago para borrar Unity y no volverlo a ver nunca jamas?
<seyacat> ...
<hashashin> nas
<seyacat> hola
<seyacat> esta medio muerto aca
<cousteau> seyacat, pon otro entorno de escritorio lo primero
<GridCube> seyacat, instala xubuntu
<seyacat> gracias cousteau  GridCube
<NaN> a ver, tengo ubuntu en una partición y windows vista en la otra; estoy por formatear para ponerle windows 7 en la partición de windows, el problema es que estoy en el diálogo de ¿Dónde desea instalar windows? y sólo me pone 1 partición como de sistema, será la de windows, o me estará tomando también la de ubuntu? (dato: no sé cuanto hd tengo)
<NaN> ufff
<cousteau> NaN, probablemente la de windows, y la de ubuntu no la reconozca
<cousteau> ten en cuenta que instalar windows hará que pierdas el arranque de ubuntu porque pondrá el suyo propio
<cousteau> hay que restaurarlo luego...  no me acuerdo cómo
<NaN> pero sólo sería cuestión de recuperar el grub, no?
<cousteau> sip
<NaN> entonces, me la jugaré?
<NaN> =/
<NaN> tengo miedo de perder mi ubuntu
<cousteau> no te dice de qué tamaño es la partición que va a formatear?
<cousteau> (haz copia de seguridad por si acaso...)
<NaN> mejor reinicie para ver exactamente de cuanto es la partición de windows
<NaN> si es igual, le doy cuello
<NaN> :-D
<VADER> ADIOS CHANL
<dante_> hola a todos por aca
<dante_> tengo un problema en ubuntu y necesito ayuda
<dante_> cuando intento actualizar la repo en consola me da este error
<dante_> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<dante_> he buscado y no he encontrado nada duplicado, al menos en el sources.list
<dante_> si alguien sabe? gracias de antemano
<cousteau> pega en paste.ubuntu.com el sources.list a ve
<cousteau> y a lo mejor está en sources.list.d/, no sé
<dante_> mil gracias, estaba el error en sources.list.d
<dante_> ya esta todo bien
<dante_> en verdad estaba repetido, es que upgradie el ubuntu y seguro de ahi el error
<dante_> que viva GNU/Linux jajajajajja  que grande que es
<cousteau> malegro de que se solucionase :)
<dante_> gracias amigo cousteau
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<progresive> Hola disculpen  este proceso que es? o que hace? xfdesktop --display :0.0 --sm-client-id
<progresive> ya google y no me aparece nada concreto
<gryza> buaaaaa que aburrision
<granjero> Hola, ntop hace algún log o es para ver en el
<granjero> Momento?
<djthree> Buenas noches.
<djthree> necesito una mano, a ver si alguien me puede dar algo de ayuda
<djthree> Hay alguien que me pueda ayudar con algunos problemas con el GRUB
<nicknick> Que pasa con el GRUB dj
<djthree> Hola, gracias. te comento un poco
<djthree> venia teniendo unos errores cuando instalaba programas, como que los ultimos kernels  que se habian bajado no se terminaban de instalar bien
<nicknick> De nada. Si, pero posible te puedo ayudar. Si no te comprendo, puedo traducirlo por Google
<djthree> aunque los programas en general se instalaban, siempre aparecian un monton de errores relacionados con los kjernles
<djthree> OK
<djthree> la cuestion que desinstale 3 kernels y deje solo 2
<nicknick> Cuales errores tienes con los kernels?
<djthree> cuando intente actualizar el grub con el comando "sudo update-grub2"
<djthree> me dio un error, algo del "splash quiet" no se que
<djthree> por ultimo cuando reinicio, he intento entrar con los kernels antiguos la pc se cuelga. solo puedo entrar en modo recuperación
<nicknick> Hmm
<nicknick> Es un problema con el GRUB o con los kernels?
<djthree> algo como esto: /etc/default/grub: 9: splash: not found
<djthree> yo creo que con el grub, porque despues de quitar los kernels que no queira tener en la pc, no pude actualizar el grub
<djthree> en un rato voy a entrar en modo recuperacion y voy a tratar de actualizar el grub de nuevo, pero si me da el error de mas arriba no se como podria hacer.
<djthree> otra cosa: tengo bajados los kernels que estaba usando con sus paquetes .deb y no se si funcionara inatalarlos de nuevo
<nicknick> Pues cuando este problema comenzo'?
<djthree> todo empezo con esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/861435/
<djthree> entonces borre los kernels 3.0.15 y 3.0.16  y me quede solo con el 3.0.0.12 y el 3.0.0.14.....
<djthree> cuando intyente actualizar el grub con el nuevo contenido de kernels.... me dio error, es decir no se actualizo
<nicknick> Has tratado de bajar el kernel mas antiguo?
<djthree> y ahi, cometi un grave error: como me indicaba ubuntu "debe reiniciar la maquina para que se realizen los cambios"... la reinicie y nunca mas pude entrar, ni siquiera con los kernels viejos,
<djthree> No
<djthree> acepto ideas... porque no se que voy  a hacer cuando entre en modo consola
<nicknick> Ah pues solamente puedo entrar en modo consolo. No te da nada de GUI?
<nicknick> puedes*
<Acro> cd-live e instala kernerl que funcionen
<nicknick> Acro: Pienses que es una problema con el kernel de propio o del configuracion de la maquina?
<djthree> ok Acro, dame un par de pistas mas... tengo el CD live, pero ocmo hago eso?
<Acro> es una metida de pata
<djthree> creo que mi problema tiene que ver con esto https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/569272
<djthree> la linea 9 del grub tiene unas comillas incorrectas... creo,
<djthree> pero el tema es: COmo hago para editarlo por consola?
<Acro> pues con vi
<Acro> o nano
<Acro> que version de ubuntu usas
<djthree> 11.10
<djthree> ok, creo que prefiero nano.... voy a ver en internet un pequeño manual a ver como es.
<Acro> si no te quieres liar con la consola usa el cd-live para arrancar y con gedit comprueba el grub-conf
<Acro> hay un programa se llama grubcustomizer que te puede ayudar
<djthree> Gracias Acro, gracias nicknick
<djthree> voy a meter mano.. a ver que pasa.. jejejejeje bye
<nicknick> De nada. bye. Ojala que puedes solucionar el problema
<nicknick> Alguna persona aqui sabe como puedo parar de esta alerta de bateria baja?
<fede> Hola, tengo un problema con los colores en konsole. Parece que no agarra ninguno de los temas que tengo instalados, se ve todo en dos colores. ¿Como lo puedo solucionar?
<chilicuil> hola, pregunta tonta, como podria agregar una imagen de presentacion a un video .mkv con ffmpeg o alguna utilidad de consola
<fzeta> iep!! buen día
 * xoan buenas
<chilicuil> hola o/
<fosco_> buenas
<Tiffon> nas
<avernos> hay alguna manera de activar dos monitores sin clonarlos?
<fosco_> claro avernos, abre la aplicacion preferencias - monitores y desmarca la casilla clonar
<avernos> fosco_, con unity?
<avernos> lo intente con unity y no pude, ahora estoy intentandolo con debian testing, gnome3.2  pero parece que gnome shell ya no tiene esa herramienta de monitores
<avernos> y no logro encontrar info al respecto
<chilicuil> avernos: mmm, tal vez quieras hechar un vistazo a xrandr
<chilicuil> en mi sistema tengo un par de alias: xrandr --output HDMI1 --mode 1920x1080 --above LVDS / xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1600x1200 --above LVDS1
<erAbuelo> buenas
<erAbuelo> hasta luego
<danilom> existe alguna forma de pausar el cron de un usuario en particular?
<GridCube> !cron
<kubot> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<khalid_> hay alguna canal de androide ha que
<fosco_> buenas
<hashashin> nas
<atotclic> buenas
<atotclic>                     \\\ ///
<atotclic>                     ( @ @ )
<atotclic>              ....o00o.(_).o00o...
 * atotclic os esta viendo
<Harpagornis> lo que llega a hacer el aburrimiento
<fosco_> xD
<sackyto> alguien podria ayudarme a instalar unos drivers de nvidia ?
<sackyto> he seguido unos pasos pero cuando me aparace la ventana para instalar me da un error
<sackyto> nadie puede echarme un cable ?
<maira17> hola a todos
<maira17> hay alguna forma de integrar tracker en el dash¿¿
<maira17> o buscar archivos desde el dash
<maira17> buscar de verdad
<maira17> no el modo que trae que no encuentra nada
<maira17> hay alguien???
<maira17> muchas gracias
<dylan66> busca con nautilus maira17
<maira17> unos genios
<maira17> el buscador de nautilus es una basura
<maira17> nunca usaste windows seven?
<maira17> asi se debe buscar
<buenaventura> updatedb, locate, find
<maira17> antes con tracker lo asi mas o menos igual
<dylan66> poco tiempo lo use
<dylan66> tracker si lo he usado
<dylan66> hay otro lanzador que tambien busca
<maira17> gnome-do
<dylan66> sii
<dylan66> no te sirve?
<guampa> kupfer anda mejor que gnome-do
<maira17> pero para eso esta el dash
<maira17> quiero buscar en el dash
<serverlinux> hola buenas tardes.
<dylan66> http://usemoslinux.blogspot.com/2012/02/las-10-mejores-lentes-para-unity.html
<serverlinux> alguien ah podido instalar MS-SQL xpress en Ubuntu ??
<maira17> dylan66: hay no hay nada....
<maira17> ya lo leí....
<dylan66> los lentes no te sirven?
<maira17> pero no está tracker
<maira17> ya tengo instalados todos esos lenses
<maira17> http://hoheinzollern.wordpress.com/2011/11/21/unity-tracker-lens/
<maira17> aca hay algo pero hay que compilarlo
<dylan66> yo uso gnome-shell
<dylan66> y busca bien
<maira17> ya busqué en español y en inglés, árabe no sé todavia
<serverlinux> dylan66 haz conseguido instalar MS - SQL ?
<dylan66> no lo intente
<dylan66> webmin te podria servir
<serverlinux> wbmin
<serverlinux> me acaban d decir que con el virtual pero dudo un poco
<serverlinux> webmin es algun emulador?
<dylan66> non
<dylan66> es para administrar tu sistema desde el navegador
<serverlinux> conoces el contpaq ??
<serverlinux> o compac I
<dylan66> no
<serverlinux> eres de Mex ?
<dylan66> no
<dylan66> de uruguay
<dylan66> por?
<serverlinux> contpaq o compac I  es un programa de contabilidad
<serverlinux> solo en Mx
<serverlinux> funciona perfcto en windows ... pero mi proposito es que funciuone en Linux
<serverlinux> el programa en si funciona perfcto pero su BD es SQL de MS
<serverlinux> y es lo qu no puedo instalar.
<dylan66> virtualiza en virtualbox un windows
<dylan66> o prueba con wine
<serverlinux> voy a checar.
<serverlinux> wine no funciono
<XuMuK> hola
<rehgo> holas buenas tardes
<rehgo> aca sabe alguien temas hd en raid?
<rehgo> tengo una duda haber teria se pude hacer se acepta
<rehgo> *teoria
<atotclic> rehgo: que problema tienes
<rehgo> se pude hacer raid1 por soft con 3 hds? 1 uno d esos externo es esata?
<rehgo> no quiero raid5 solo quiero raid1  con 3 discos.
<atotclic> rehgo: en principio si pero uno externo
<rehgo> uno de ellos es externo coneccion esata.
<rehgo> atotclic:  se pude?
<atotclic> yo creo que si
<rehgo> duda es es mejor backup se hace soft o o raid 1 con 3 hds uno es externo
<atotclic> y para que lo quieres con disco externo
<atotclic> yo no haria con los tres discos
<atotclic> lo haria con dos y el otro sincronizado
<rehgo> creo opcion raid es mejor saca peso ensima es hacer backup y trabajo humano hacerlo y trabajo extra a la pc puede ser server.
<rehgo> como es 3ro sincronixado?
<rehgo> si falla taria 2 discos interno sigo teniedo todo contenido disco externo
<atotclic> con sync
<rehgo> rsync?
<atotclic> si
<rehgo> eso es bueno mejor raid1 hd externo.
<rehgo> rsynca esperar haces sobretrabajo al la pc
<atotclic> si lo desconectas no tendras problemas
<rehgo> raid1 3 discos es automatico
<rehgo> raid1 eslo mismo sata es en caliente
<atotclic> pruebalo
<rehgo> esata es caliente
<rehgo> satas se invetaros sacar poner caliente esata hevolucion sata mas caliente eso por es es externo sata
<cousteau> raid1 es por si uno de los discos falla, que aún esté el otro, pero otra cosa es hacer copias de seguridad periódicas
<rehgo> cousteau:  duda es se pude hacer raid1 3 hds? uno es externo es esata?
<cousteau> raid1 con hd externo?  no sé si se puede
<rehgo> cual diferencia eso sycronizar o backup?
<rehgo> para mi raid1 uno esos sea externo mas comodo
<cousteau> pero me parece que los discos externos se montan después que los internos, así que no sé
<rehgo> soft raid1 sepodria?
<cousteau> rehgo, bueno, en raid1 si borras accidentalmente algo de un disco se borra de los otros 2
<cousteau> y rsync no hace trabajar demasiado al pc, sólo copia los archivos que se han modificado
<rehgo> vos opinas sicronizar, usar soft backup o raid 1 3 hds uno de esos es externo es coneccion esata?
<rehgo> COS SOBRE TRABAJA PC USA RSYNC?
<rehgo> perdon mayusculas
<rehgo> cos
<rehgo> cousteau:
<cousteau> yo definitivamente para copias de seguridad usaría rsync
<rehgo> cousteau:  gracias ver hacer usar rsync en freenas
<cousteau> (1) los discos pueden ser de distinto tamaño; (2) con raid se escribe en todos los discos cada vez que se escribe a disco, con rsync sólo al sincronizar; (3) lo de raid con disco extraíble tiene pinta de complicado
<mimecar> cousteau: ya se ha ido
<cousteau> ah
<cousteau> era para dejarlo en el irclog, por si alguien lo encuentra usando google
<atotclic> complicado. cousteau
<cousteau> (sí, mi plan de hacer que esto de hablar solo pareciera intencionado ha fracasado)
<atotclic> jjajajja
<atotclic> quiero hacer raid con cinco pero si hay algun problema de soft afecta a todos
<atotclic> noo???
<atotclic> sin embargo datos con rsync solo se actualizan si hay datos nuevos.
<mimecar> atotclic: correcto
<cousteau> sip, eso es
<cousteau> raid es sólo para si falla algún disco
<atotclic> correcto como dice cousteau para que queden en irlog
<atotclic> irclog
<Guest72569> hola,sabrian como ayudarme con un tema de red cableada?
<mimecar> Guest72569: tiene relacion con ubuntu?
<Guest72569> si
<mimecar> entonces pregunta al canal
<Guest72569> no se como acceder al disco duro del portatil,en este(mi pc)uso ubuntu
<Guest72569> en el portattil windows,pero no arranca,quiero cogerle los archivos como fotos y demas
<Guest72569> para reinstalarle s.o
<mimecar> estas en ese equipo o en otro diferente?
 * mimecar-away no esta
<Guest72569> yen otro diferente k uso ubuntu 11.10(el mio) el portatil cn windows es de una compañera del trabajo
<Guest72569> quiero cogerle las fotos de vacaciones y demas con los niños y pasarmelas a mi ubuntu
<Guest72569> para reinstalarle el s.o
<mimecar> Guest72569: has iniciado con ubuntu en el ordenador que no funciona?
<Guest72569> no,lo he probado y no inicia windows,asi k kiero formatear,pero si que he iniciado una livecd de ubuntu 11.10
<Guest72569> pero antes kiero recuperar la informacion,fotos y musica,sobretodo fotos de su familia
<mimecar> abre el navegador de archivos y pulsa sobre la particion de windows
<Guest72569> lo he conectado a mi modem de ono por cable
<mimecar> me he perdido
<Guest72569> ese es el problema,aqui en mi ordenador voy a red-->red de windows y no puedo entrar
<mimecar> has iniciado un ubuntu en el pc que no arranca si o no
<Guest72569> si
<Guest72569> estoy esperando k cargue
<mimecar> por qué no sacas los datos con una memoria usb?
<Guest72569> ahora no tengo usb,la unica k tengo la preste,pense en hacerlo por red desde mi pc,coger del suyo
<mimecar> comparte una carpeta y accede desde el otro equipo
<mimecar> después de compartir, en el otro smb://ip
<mimecar> en el administrador de archivos
<Guest72569> ah,ok por ejemplo descatgas
<Guest72569> descargando samba dice
<Guest72569> eso era lo que no sabia hacer,gracias
<mimecar> de nada
<atotclic> mimecar:  se ha marchado
<atotclic> ya volvera
<mimecar> lo se
<mimecar> nada más encontrar la respuesta al problema
<imix> Tengo un problema. Cuando inicio Ubuntu el grub carga normal pero luego después se tarda en aparecer la pantalla de login y en algunas veces siguió negra y nunca termino de iniciar. Sera mi disco duro o mi ubuntu esta fallando porque el otro día me quede sin carga y se apago.
<dylan66> puedes verificar el sistema de archivos
<dylan66> actualizar el sistema tambien
<imix> ok pero pude ser que mi disco este dañado tambien?
<XuMuK> hola
<imix> que buscabas xumuk
<XuMuK> nada
<XuMuK> en particular
<nasser> Hola, mi portátil no reconoce ninguna red WiFi
<omikron41> nasser: tienes conectada la red inalambrica?
<nasser> sí
<nasser> mira lo que me aparece http://pastebin.com/KUbDuc1f
<nasser> con iwlist scan
<flixpuxs> ifconfig wlan1 up
<flixpuxs> ??
<flixpuxs> wlan0 vaya
<nasser> flixpuxs funciona!
<nasser> ahora que debo hacer
<omikron41> mira a ver en el icono superior de redes a ver si esta conectada la red
<nasser> sí,sí
<flixpuxs> doble click en tu red y metes la pass y listo ;)
<nasser> muchísimas gracias
<flixpuxs> ^_^
<nasser> flix, tengo otro problema con el trackpad del portátil
<nasser> te explico, el botón izquierdo no funciona
<Darck_Spain> ola
<Darck_Spain> nececito AYUDA
<Darck_Spain> aver si podrian ayudarme
<mimecar> !ask Darck_Spain
<kubot> Darck_Spain: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Darck_Spain> ola buenas miren soy propietario de un portatil HP 630 bueno resulta k tengo instalado en el ubuntu y el wifi me funciona bien pero este portatil trae una tecla para activar o desastivar el wifi y cuando la pulso para activar el wifi deveria ponerse la lucecita azul y cuando buelbo a pulsarla para desastivar el wifi deveria ponerse la lucecita en naranja pero mi caso no es asin
<Darck_Spain> pulso la tecla y la luz no cambia de color
<atotclic> Darck_Spain: Darck_Spain  por lo que entiendo si te funciona el wifi???
<Darck_Spain> atotclic si el wifi si me funciona
<atotclic> pero no el interruptor de la placa
<Darck_Spain> pero la tecla esa cuando la pulso no cambia
<Darck_Spain> de color
<Darck_Spain> atotclic exasto
<atotclic> creo que puede ser a causa dl software de la placa
<leo_> hola alguien podria ayudarme
<Darck_Spain> con windows 7 cuando lo tenia instalado si funcionaba
<atotclic> no del sistema
<Darck_Spain> muy bien
<leo_> error verificacion de firmas
<chilicuil> que clase de firmas leo_ ?
<atotclic> y el hp instala dicho softwrare para windows
<atotclic> he mirado soluciones
<Darck_Spain> atotclic y sabes como podria arreglar ese error?
<leo_> extras ubuntu
<leo_> archive canonical
<leo_> ppa.launchpad
<atotclic> leo_:  que problema tienes??
<leo_> extras.ubuntu.com oneiric Release
<leo_> Imposible obtener http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release
<leo_> Algunos archivos de índice fallaron al descargar. Se han ignorado, o se han utilizado unos antiguos en su lugar
<hashashin> nas
<XuMuK> рщдф
<XuMuK> hola
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-01
<Jelou> Buenas noches... o tardes
<Jelou> He instalado pureftpd y me he dado cuenta que si alguien se baja un archivo, consume todo mi ancho de banda de subida y no puedo hacer nada más en internet, es normal?
<hashashin> Jelou, si no lo limitas si es normal
<XuMuK> Jelou: claro
<Jelou> no me había pasado ni con transmission
<Jelou> aunque no lo límite y me vaya algo más lento el navegar, por ejemplo, pero me funcionaba
<Jelou> sin embargo con el ftp subía a todo lo que daba y no podía hacer ni un ping
 * talueses Say: Hi!
<Jelou> conocéis wondershaper? hashashin XuMuK
<Conde_ar> buenas, intente instalar el jDownloader mediante el PPA de la página del programa, agregue correctamente el PPA con su respectiva llave
<Conde_ar> despues lo instale, pero al finalizar la instalacion me da el siguiente error
<Conde_ar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/862817/
<Conde_ar> yno me aparece el jdownloader en el menu de programas
<Conde_ar> uso Kubuntu 11.10
<Conde_ar> Alquien sabe como resolver el problema??
<Conde_ar> hay alguien????
<Itxshell> buenas noches
<Souchiro> hasta mañana
<veronica> Hola, que tal, mi laptop se recalienta mucho, como puedo solucionar este problema? Uso ubuntu 11.04 y mi laptop es un toshiba satellite u505
<veronica> Hola, que tal, mi laptop se recalienta mucho, como puedo solucionar este problema? Uso ubuntu 11.04 y mi laptop es un toshiba satellite u505
<veronica> Hola, que tal, mi laptop se recalienta mucho, como puedo solucionar este problema? Uso ubuntu 11.04 y mi laptop es un toshiba satellite u505
<porke> veronica
<gennio> wenas
<gennio> alguien me puede ayudar
<gennio> necesito hacer backups de maquinas de usuarios con windows y el servidor es linux
<gennio> que programa completo puedo usar una interfaz
<Pierrot> hola todos
<Itxshell> buenas Pierrot
<Pierrot> hola
<xkinder> hola buenas noches a todos y todas
<Pierrot> buenas noches xkinder
<veronica> Hola, que tal, mi laptop se recalienta mucho, como puedo solucionar este problema? Uso ubuntu 11.04 y mi laptop es un toshiba satellite u505
<dj> veronica, tienes intalado acpid?
<veronica> no
<veronica> que es acpid?
<dj> leelo
<dj> ;)
<dj> veronica, coloca en tu consola sensors
<veronica> ok
<dj> haber que te sale
<veronica> no se usarlo
<veronica> yals instrucciones del manual estan en ingles
<veronica> que no domino muy bien
<chilicuil> oi o/
<ludwin01> hola alguien ha configurado exitosamente una webcam marca omega???
<koodezez> Hola, Saludos!
<ludwin01> hola
<koodezez> Alguien sabe usar Qtiplot?
<ludwin01> para que es eso?
<koodezez> tengo que hacer una grafica de gauss
<koodezez> es estadistica, amig@.
<ludwin01> ok
<koodezez> pero no tengo la menor idea de como generar una campana de gauss
<koodezez> aunque si me grafica puntos. y nada mas
<koodezez> xD
<ludwin01> se supone que la suite de open office la puede generar
<ludwin01> pon la serie en columnas x y y genera el grafico...
<koodezez> si...lo quiero sacar en linux...para no ir con windows
<koodezez> de hecho no tengo xD
<ludwin01> que ubuntu usas?
<Pierrot> O,O hoy estan todos callados
<Tiffon> nas festivo
<Pierrot> *3*
<ClownOfGod> feliz noche a todos se cuidan
<fosco_> buenas
<Tiffon> nas
 * xoan buenas
<frannkx> alguien es tan amable de resolverme una duda acerca del gestor de arranque de linux?
<Harpagornis> si la expones quizás te conteste alguien
<fosco_> parece que prefiere no exponerla
<fosco_> o exponerla en privado, que para el caso es lo mismo
<frannkx> Estoy instalando el gestor de arranque GAG desde windows y una vez instalado quiero modificarle el tiempo de espera y demas, el tiempo de espera se puede modificar con la opcion que trae en si el propio gestor. Ahora al grano, quiero modificar tambien el orde en el listado de sistemas operativos que me aparecen, y hacer uno de ellos el sistema predeterminado, es decir, windows xp que me aparece en ultimo lugar en la lista, que me apare
<fosco_> ah, pues parece que sí, solo que era muy larga
<fosco_> :)
<fosco_> frannkx, y porque no usas grub?
<frannkx> Porque mi "querido" profesor de Sistemas Operativos, me exige que lo haga con GAG
<fosco_> en ese caso deberás dirigirte a otro foro
<frannkx> a cual foro? :)
<fosco_> GAG no forma parte de ubuntu ni intentas usarlo desde ubuntu
<fosco_> no tiene sentido que lo preguntes aquí
<Harpagornis> frannkx, le tengo cariño a GAG por que se hizo en mi ciudad, pero teniendo al grub no veo por que complicarte tanto
<Harpagornis> solo que tu objetivo sea aprender,xd
<frannkx> pues ese es el caso Harpagornis, que con grub seria tan sencillo como modificar el grub.cfg o /etc/default/grub , pero claro2026 demasiado facil xD
<Harpagornis> y creo recordar el gag al arrancarlo desde el cd o diskett te dejaba configurar a tu manera con un menu, y desspues guargar
<frannkx> si, si te deja cambiarle el tiempo de espera y demas, pero no se si el orden de los SO en la lista dejara2026?
<Harpagornis> pon /charset UTF-8
<frannkx> tambien puedo hacer la practica con otros gestores de arranque que no sean ni grub ni burg, como por ejemplo LILO, pero lo veo muy complicado este ultimo
<frannkx> :)
<Harpagornis> burg no es un gestor de arranque
<Harpagornis> si utilizas burg, estas utilizando grub
<frannkx> ya, es el entorno grafico de GRUB2
<Harpagornis> y en la configuración del gag te deja hacer de todo, hasta ordenarlos
<frannkx> pero que me referia a que no puedo utilizar ninguno de los dos
<frannkx> si?
<Harpagornis> pero eso lo hice ya hace mucho tiempo copn un diskette
<frannkx> pero dentro del mismo entorno grafico o cambiando lineas de comandos en archivos?
<Harpagornis> todo dentro del entorno
<frannkx> de todas formas, me recomiendas otro gestor de arranque que sea intuitivo a la hora de modificar todas esas cosillaS?
<jorge4> wenas..he instalado el driver ati recomendado...y se fue todo a tomar viento fresco a la peana...¿que puedo hacer? no entra ni en modo seguro...como puedo quitar el puñetero driver???
<Harpagornis> solo te recomendaré grub, por que es el mejor,hasta si quieres puedes ponerle el burg , no veo por que tener que elegir otro
<fosco_> jorge4, arranca desde en liveCD, monta la particion Linux, accede a etc/X11 y borra o renombra el archivo xorg.conf
<frannkx> Harpagornis, son cosas de las practicas del profesor, ya quisiera yo hacerlo todo con grub y no calentarme la cabeza
<jorge4> ok gracias fosco..voy pa ya
<frannkx> De todas formas, GAG solo te ofrece esto http://gag.sourceforge.net/es-pics.html ? o mas opciones que no aparecen en esas capturas
<frannkx> hola?
<gliese581> wassup, beautiful people?
<ivedci89> "Se requiere la instalacion de paquetes no confiables"
<ivedci89> que hago?
<ivedci89> en centro de software
<fosco_> eso es que has añadido repositorios sin añadir sus claves
<fosco_> muy mal por tu parte
<fosco_> pero si confías en lo que has añadido puedes darle a aceptar
<ivedci89> :-/ no entiendo nada de eso
<ivedci89> fosco_:
<fosco_> pues peor me lo pones
<ivedci89> uh
<fosco_> has añadido cosas al sistema que ni siquiera sabes q son
<ivedci89> recuerdo haber instalado ubuntutweak
<ivedci89> y ese programita me añadio pila de software a parte de romperme algo en el nautilus, ya que ahora la funcion seleccionar presionando tecla control no anda
<ivedci89> fosco_:
<julian> otra vez yo con mi sketchup.... despues de desinstalarlo y volverlo a instalar ... lo abre y lo cierra al instante... Alguna recomendacion?
<gennio> algun repositorio para añadir wine a mi sources.list ?
<somosbarrigas>  Necesito saber si el procedimiento para instalar Júpiter en 64 bits es el mismo que el de 32
<Sapote> Hola gente!
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Itxshell> buenas
<Deckon> alguien aqui juega frozen bubbles?
<Pierrot> buenas a todos
<fosco_> Deckon, alguna vez he jugado, por que?
<Deckon> fosco_, sabes con que comando se lanza desde terminal
<Deckon> ?
<fosco_> frozen-bubble creo que era
<fosco_> escribe frozen y pulsa tabulador dos veces
<Deckon> pues si segun yo esa deberia ser la linea pero nop
<fosco_> ejecutalo así:
<fosco_> /usr/games/frozen-bubble
<Deckon> tu asi lo tienes fosco_ ?
<fosco_> esa es la ruta del ejecutable
<fosco_> yo tengo un icono en el menu
<Deckon> que entorno usas?
<fosco_> openbox
<VADER> hola chanel
<Deckon> ok
<Deckon> gracias fosco_ vere que pasa luego
<Vero2> hola a todos, tengo que redimensionar mis particiones. Traté de hacerlo con un LiveCD(que no es el de esta distro porque hice upgrade) y no me permite hacerlo. Sale un cartel que dice que no se puede hacer y me incluye un link a Gparted.com. Alguien tiene idea si es porque el CD no es de esta distribución o qué pasa?
<guampa> Vero2: no debería tener que ver para nada de que distro es el CD, el cartel detalla algun error o nomas dice que no se puede hacer?
<fosco_> Vero2, normalmente el problema es que la partición esté montada
<fosco_> o si el liveCD es muy viejo y la particion es ext4 podría no tener soporte
<Vero2> guampa al parecer sí tiene que ver, creo haber leído algo de que debería ser un Live de la misma distribución, que yo no tengo.
<Vero2> fosco, tengo dos live CD y son de versiones anteriores. Tengo ext.3
<Vero2> fosco, además cuando usás LiveCD las particiones no están montadas, salvo swap
<guampa> para cambiar de tamaño particiones lo que necesita  el software es entender los sistemas de archivos que uses y la tabla de particiones. Ninguno de esos elementos es especifico de una distribucion
<fosco_> si usas ext3 no importa la version q uses
<Vero2> fosco espera que te informo de algo
<Vero2> fosco,       Gparted y parted tuvieron actualizaciones desde la 10.04 a la 11.10.
<Vero2> Para casos como este mi sugerencia es que la maniobra se haga siempre desde una sesion Live con la misma version (y arquitectura) que la del SO que esta instalado.
<Vero2> __________________
<Vero2> Guillermo Lisi
<Vero2> ----------------
<Vero2> éste es mi problema, que no tengo LiveCD de 11.10
<fosco_> es una buena sugerencia, pero no veo ningun motivo por el cual un gparted antiguo no pueda dar formato a una particion ext3
<Vero2> pues algo debe haber porque me rechazó dos CDs
<Vero2> además no es dar formato, es redimensionar
<erAbuelo> lo mas facil es que mires que error te da, todo lo demas es adivinar
<Vero2> erAbuelo, me deriva a GParted.com, a los Foros.
<erAbuelo> yo hablo del mensaje de error, no sugerencias del programa
<Vero2> si, te entiendo , trataré de copiar lo que dice el error aunque no veo que aclare nada
<Vero2> en un rato vuelvo
<piluch> hola
<piluch> que de gente
<piluch> sinm hablar xD
<piluch> se os a comido la lengua el gato xD
<guampa> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<piluch> vale alguien me podria ayudar kubot
<erAbuelo> no si planteas una dudo o pregunta
<erAbuelo> *sino
<guampa> !alguien
<kubot> La mayoría de las preguntas que se hacen en #Ubuntu-es comienzan con "Alguien usa/hace...". ¿Porqué no hacer la próxima pregunta (la real) y descubrirlo? Mira también !detalles, !bp y !encuesta
<piluch> Alguien usa/hace... necesito un especie de notas para  el escriytoriode gnome
<piluch> algo parecido al wadgtet de Windows
<guampa> tipo de esas notas sticky?
<Deckon> Pierrot, tomboy o conky
<Deckon> perdon piluch
<Pierrot> conky
<Pierrot> xD
<piluch> tengo tomboy
<Deckon> tambien screenlet tiene un widget con esas caracteristicas
<piluch> Deckon pero no se como ponerlo en el escritorio
<piluch> me imagino que se podracon tomboy
<piluch> pero vamos no tengo niidea
<piluch> xD
<Deckon> piluch, intenta con screenlets
<piluch> screenlets
<piluch> ok
<piluch> una preguntilla mas
<piluch> si yo quiero desinstalar un prgrmaa como lo hago Deckon
<Deckon> abres el programa de ubuntu desde el que instalas, buscas el programa a desinstalar y desinstalas
<Deckon> o mas facil aun apt-get remove programa
<piluch> ok
<piluch> otra cosa
<piluch> es que soy novato
<piluch> es imposible que en ubuntu me metan virus?
<erAbuelo> si
<piluch> entonces erAbuelo  existen los virus?
<Deckon> si, pero es minimo para no decir nulo el riesgo de que se infecte tu linux
<erAbuelo> los virus existen, pero no para linux
<Deckon> si tienes una correcta administracion de tu sistema no deberias tener problemas
<erAbuelo> otra cosa son los troyanos, rootkits, etc
<guampa> hay virus para linux, no estan tan difundidos como en windows solamente
<erAbuelo> dime uno
<guampa> tendria que buscar los nombres, que importa el nombre?
<guampa> el caso es que si existen
<erAbuelo> virus no, troyanos, rootkits, si
<guampa> no hay nada en linux que impida la existencia de virus
<erAbuelo> si, la arquitectura del sistema
<guampa> ah si? como es eso?
<guampa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<guampa> ahi tenes una listita de virus para linux
<Deckon> erAbuelo, si ahi virus pero son muy viejos...no se si con los actuales sistemas funcionen
<erAbuelo> malware no son virus
<erAbuelo> no confundir conceptos
<guampa> malware incluye virus}
<erAbuelo> no
<guampa> si, los incluye
<erAbuelo> un virus, tiene que tener capacidad de autoreplicarse
<erAbuelo> un malware no
<guampa> malware incluye cualquier software autoreplicante o no que sea usado para o cause daño a sistemas
<Deckon> erAbuelo, contarias como virus un script en bash que elimine el sistema?
<erAbuelo> no
<guampa> nuevamente, lee la definicion -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malware
<piluch> Deckon porque dices que es minimo el riesgo de quese infecten virus?
<erAbuelo> guampa: contestaba a Deckon
<Deckon> piluch, yo e leido de la existencia de virus en linux pero son experimentos, nada difundido
<erAbuelo> en cuanto a la definicion de malware, si usan esa, ok, un virus es malware, pero no hay virus para linux xD
<guampa> pues en la wikipedia aparecen listados virus de linux
<piluch> pensaba que los hackers no tenian intencion de joder sistemas libres
<erAbuelo> tambien hablan de dios en la wikipedia, existe ?
<guampa> no es lo mismo dios que simples virus para linux
<guampa> como creo que te podes percatar
<Deckon> erAbuelo, claro, te garantiso que despues de una botella de tequila lo vez
<Deckon> XD
<Deckon> *ves
<Ignacio> Hola Necesito ayuda
<erAbuelo> guampa: digo que el hecho de que lo diga la wikipedia no significa que sea verdad :)
<Ignacio> En lubuntu no me funcionan las teclas FN+F7 (Las del brillo)
<Ignacio> Que hago?
<piluch> por cierto Deckon  gracias por lo del screenlest
<erAbuelo> pero al igual que con dios, si quieres creerlo por mi perfecto :)
<guampa> tampoco lo significa el hecho de que lo digas vos, y entre ambas fuentes me parece que la wiki tiene mas peso
<Deckon> piluch, en poco resumen, riesgos de seguridad grabes para linux solo rootkits
<erAbuelo> guampa: eso he dicho :)
<guampa> ok gracias erAbuelo :)
<Ignacio> ...
<piluch> gracias Deckon  de nuevo, por cierto que es un rootkits? te sacan la contraseña o que?
<erAbuelo> guampa: de nada, yo ya pase la epoca de evangelizar ;)
<Ignacio> Hola?
<piluch> hola Ignacio
<guampa> si me doy cuenta
<Deckon> piluch, es una herramienta la cual permite al atacante adquirir permises de root
<Ignacio> piluch: Hola, necesito de su ayuda.
<erAbuelo> Ignacio: eso depende de si el portatil tiene soporte para esas teclas desde acpi o tienes que instalar algo adicional
<piluch> Ignacio intentare a yudarte pero soy novato, pregunta a Deckon
<piluch> Deckon con eso te pueden romper tol ordena practicamente
<Ignacio> Deckon:  Me ayudas?
<erAbuelo> Deckon: no, un rootkit, se utiliza para una vez alcanzados los privilegios adecuados, ocultar tu presencia en el sistema.
<Ignacio> erAbuelo:  En Ubuntu 10.04 Funcionaba bien.
<Vero2> Y... ya que hablan de rootkits en Linux, qué antimalware hay que usar?
<Ignacio> ....
<Ignacio> *Ignacio esperara..*
<Deckon> erAbuelo, eso es una consecuencia de la obtencion de privilegios
<Deckon> Vero2, no ahi ningun antimalware para rootkits en linux solo detectores
<Vero2> que bien
 * Ignacio esta triste.
<Vero2> :-(
<Ignacio> Vero2: ?
<piluch> pero tb es dificil que te infecte un rootkits
<Vero2> estaba plasmando tu tristeza
<Ignacio> Vero2: Jaja
<Vero2> jaja
<Vero2> piluch y por qué es dificil?
<piluch> me explico si te bajas cosas del gestor de aplicaciones no pasra nada
<erAbuelo> depende
<Deckon> Ignacio, mas que sea dificil es dificil que alguien te quiera atacar..es mas complicado
<piluch> porque esta practicamente garantizado de que lo que descargues de ahi no habra infeccion
<Deckon> un hacker no te va a atacar por tu porno
<erAbuelo> depede
<erAbuelo> *depende
<Ignacio> Deckon:  Eh?
<Vero2> me imagino que lo que baje del Gestor de Actualizaciones es seguro, pero qué hay de otras aplicac iones que puedas usar, digamos bajar algo de Internet?
<piluch> segun mi profesor de desarrollo de Software es practicamente imposible
<Deckon> si vamos que hacker va a perder tu tiempo atacandote por sacarte las imagenes de tu perro que guardas en la maquina
<piluch> pues Vero2  eso ya no lo se
<Ignacio> Deckon: De que hablas? Yo vine a buscar algo sobre el brillo de lubuntu!
<Vero2> Deckon qué imaginación jaja
<erAbuelo> Ignacio: el brillo de lubuntu es pasajero !
<Deckon> Vero2, un .exe un .bat etc no te afecta
<Vero2> seguro que no
<Deckon> un .bash si puede acabar con tu sistema pero requieres los permisos de root
<Vero2> porque es de windows
<Ignacio> erAbuelo: ?
<Deckon> y ahi es donde entra el rootkit
<Vero2> Deckon y no se trata de éso justamente?
<erAbuelo> Ignacio: era broma :)
<Ignacio> Deckon, Porque te tiras asi con migo yo que tengo que ver?
<piluch> Deckon cuando dices perrmisos del root es cuando metemos la contraseña al instalar algo no?
<Deckon> Pierrot, si
<Deckon> Ignacio, nada
<Ignacio> Deckon: OK
<Ignacio> Ya vuelvo
<Deckon> para detectar rootkits tienen herramientas como rkhunter y chkrootkit
<piluch> y Deckon como sabremossi algo esta infectado
<Pierrot> O_
<Pierrot> O_O
<Pierrot> :o
<piluch> porque cada vez que acemos algo nos pide la contraseña
<piluch> y no sabemos si eso es seguro o no Deckon
<Deckon> piluch, si lo sabes...si tu haces alguna accion administrativa obviamente te pidara el permiso
<Vero2> Deckon esos programas son nativos?
<Deckon> Vero2, si
<Vero2> gracias
<Deckon> *pedira
<piluch> a que terefieres con accion administrativa?
<Deckon> instalar programas, crear o eliminar carpetas de la particion root, etc
<erAbuelo> carpetas ?
<Deckon> bueno archivos etc
<erAbuelo> ;)
<Deckon> si hacen el test de los detectores de rootkits les advierto que uno lansa un falso positivo pero no recuerdo cual
<piluch> entiendo Deckon  pero por ejemplo me bajo un programa y lo voy a instalar no?, y mepide la contrseña, como se yo que no tiene algo malo?
<Deckon> piluch, bajaste el programa de la pagina oficial?
<Deckon> si no corres un riesgo de que ese programa pueda traer malware
<piluch> Siempre bajo del gestor de aplicaciones nunca de internet
<piluch> Siempre lo utilizo
<piluch> nunca bajo de internet
<piluch> has que punto Deckon  nos garantiza el Gestor de aplicaciones seguridad
<Deckon> piluch, entonces no tienes de que preocuparte, como mencione mas arriba...en minima o nula la posibilidad de que tengas alguna bronca de seguridad de parte del sistema...de parte del usuario es otra cosa :P
<piluch> a que te refieres con usuario xD?
<Deckon> de hecho no ahce mucho justamente varios usuarios de ubuntu tubieron una bronca de seguridad con un tema de gnome-look el cual traia un script de bash que les borraba el root
<Pierrot> :o
<piluch> se supone que el root es imborrable no¿
<Pierrot> eso es nuevo para mi
<Deckon> no, ahi una linea que te permite borrar el root pero creo que ya no funciona
<Deckon> creo que la linea era rm -rf /
<piluch> joder con eso te carga linux entero
<piluch> xD
<Deckon> me parece que ya no funciona ese comando
<piluch> menso mal
<erAbuelo> y que lo impide ?
<piluch> oye chicos , por la noche estais por aqui?
<buenaventura> wtf, cuándo dejó de funcionar rm?????
<Deckon> no rm si no el rm -rf/
<Deckon> algo asi escuche
<buenaventura> cómo no va a funcionar?
<buenaventura> usando sudo, o como root?
<Deckon> es lo mismo
<buenaventura> no, para nada
<buenaventura> no es lo mismo
<Deckon> ok, tecnicamente no si quieres pero cumplen el mismo cometido
<buenaventura> no, con sudo es muy probable que no tengas plenos privilegios
<Deckon> explica
<guampa> por favor, continuen la charla general en #ubuntu-es-cafe, asi queda este canal para soporte
<buenaventura> ok, es cierto
<buenaventura> lo siento
<Deckon> esto es soporte no?
<erAbuelo> en ubuntu con sudo tienes que tener privilegios de root, pues no existe la cuenta de root
<erAbuelo> creo
<guampa> Deckon: No.
<buenaventura> sí existe, que no tenga passwd es otra cosa
<erAbuelo> buenaventura: al efecto es como si no existiera, no puedes usar su, solo sudo
<guampa> buenaventura, erAbuelo: continuen en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Deckon> guampa, por que no?
<erAbuelo> guampa: esto no es offtopic
<guampa> Deckon: soporte es para un problema especifico
<buenaventura> guampa: va a ser que no, estamos hablando sobre el usuario root en ubuntu
<guampa> ya se de lo que estan hablando, continuen en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<ingenius> Buenas
<Deckon> hi
<ingenius> tengo un problema que el xorg me consume mucha cpu y revisando enconre que en /proc/interrupts y esta linea me llama la atencion ->   9:   30429197     228561    1821668     228707   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi
<piluch> tienen razon Deckon  y erAbuelo
<piluch> es parte del soporte
<Itxshell> a mi ne parece muy buena conversacion tecnica la de erAbuelo
<guampa> nadie lo niega
<Itxshell> y no veo correctos decirle que desistan de ella
<Itxshell> correcto*
<guampa> no estoy diciendo que desistan de la charla muchachos
<piluch> es mases bastante tecnico
<piluch> y del soporte
<guampa> solo que la continuen en el canal correcto
<piluch> y este es el canal correcto guampa
<piluch> te pongas como tepongas
<piluch> es asistencia
<guampa> no, piluch, no les y no es para discusion
<Itxshell> cuantas conversaciones sin sentido se dan aca y no dicen nada, esta es muy interesante y buen aporte tecnico
<piluch> Itxshell guampa no comprende
<Itxshell> ya veo
<Itxshell> pero deberiamos continuar con el tema ya que yo estaba siguiendo el tema
<Itxshell> y tampoco conocia algunos aspectos que mencionaron
<piluch> guampa muy democratico exar a itxshell de una patada
<guampa> piluch, ya
<piluch> tambien vasa utilizar el metodo democratico conmigo, lo siento guampa pero eso no son formas
<piluch> con que le hubieras avisado valia
<guampa> piluch, ya cortala con la discusion
<Pierrot> bueno se me cuidan todos :D nos vemos luego
<piluch> guampa vamos al offtopic
<guampa> estoy ahi
<atl> algun lugar donde pueda ver la lista de todo el hardware?
<guampa> atl, lshw y lshw-gtk
<piluch> gracias por censurarme guampa
<piluch> otra vez el sentido comun por cabeza
<piluch> Deckon guampa  me a censurado y no puedo habalr por el otro canal
<Deckon> ya vi piluch deja la discusion te digo que no vale la pena
<atl> me ha servido, gracias
<Deckon> guampa, ya que eres op, no hacen talles res este canal?
<Deckon> *en
<Ignacio> Hola' Alguien sabe donde puedo obtener pegotines de Ubuntu.
<Ignacio> *Vivo en Uruguay*!
<Deckon> Ignacio, me parece que cuando existia el shiping te los mandaban...ahora lo que puedes ahcer es usar papel stick e imprimir tus posticks
<Ignacio> Deckon: Ah.
<rommel> buenas tardes alguien sabria ayudarme de algun paquete para mexclar musica en ubuntu a parte de mixxx
<rommel> porq tengo instalado mixx pero en la parte de arriba de la pantalla cuando l abro me parpadea mal y encima no puedo encontrar las carpetas donde tengo mi musica tan solo los temas de lleno
<Triviox> Ignacio, existe un grupo de ubuntu uruguay, (canal ubuntu-uy).. he ido a varios lanzamientos de nuevas versiones y hay pegotines varios.. no se cual exactamente estabas buscando
<Deckon> oh buen punto, a lo mejor tambien en los FLISOL puedas obtener pero abria que esperar hasta el FLISOL, se me hace mas practico hacerte tu tus estampas
<juan_> Hola
<Deckon> hi
<juan_> ¿Hay alguien?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hoal
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola*
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿Còmo estas?
<juan_> Estoy probando. Soy nuevo en esto
<atotclic> juan_: algun problema ayuda etc....
<Harpagornis> juan_ se ha asustado a ver que le contestaban personas reales
<atotclic> Harpagornis: si
<atotclic> que esperaba???
<Harpagornis> no se , quizás un... Canal oficial de soporte de Ubuntu, dígame
<Deckon> y este no lo es? :O
<Deckon> !topic
<kubot> El topic es el tema del canal, contiene información importante del canal y siempre se debe leer al entrar. Por favor respeta el topic de #Ubuntu-es. Puedes ver el topic escribiendo "/topic"
<Harpagornis> Deckon, me refería a que igual pensaba que le iba contestar un contestador, que no pillas nada,xd
<Deckon> oh
<Deckon> no sabia que había contestadores para irc XD
<atl> una pregunta, si tuviera una memoria ram a 1000 MHz puede escalar cualquier cantidad hacia abjo?
<atl> abajo
<fosco_> no, solo las que soporte tu placa base
<fosco_> aunque eso te lo diran mejor en canales de hardware
<Harpagornis> tu placa tiene un limite
<atl> crei que el limite era solo hacia arriba
<Harpagornis> aah, hacia abajo la verdad no se
<Harpagornis> pero tienes esa necesidad?
<Deckon> yo = sabia que el limite era hacia arriba
<atl> es que tengo memorias de 1033 pero solo va a 800 cuando tengo otras que si me reconoce esas velocidades
<Deckon> mmm algo asi e escuchado y me parece que eso lo puedes arreglar en tu BIOS
<Deckon> bien bien no se
<atl> por alguna estana razon la bios esta bloqueada, puedo ver la configuracion pero configurarla
<atl> editarla
<atl> nada tiene que ver los SO?
<Deckon> no creo
<atl> eso pense, vere que
<Deckon> en lo unico que tendria que ver es que si tienes mas de 4 gigas en ram un sistema de 32 bits no te la reconoce
<Deckon> para que un gnu/linux te reconosca mas de 4gias de ram en 32 bits tendrias que usar un kernel bigmem o un sistema de 64 bits
<atl> lo uso
<Ignacio> Alguien sabe los requisitos minimos de Ubuntu Studio
<CatalanGuy> una pregunta tonta: qué pasa si continuo con ubuntu 10.10 los proximos 5 años
<Ignacio> CatalanGuy:  Nada, NO tenes soporte..
<CatalanGuy> tendré muchos problemas de seguridad?
<Ignacio> Igual no lo tenes ahora..
<CatalanGuy> mmm
<CatalanGuy> soy novatisimo
<CatalanGuy> me desvirgué con ubuntu 10.10
<CatalanGuy> o sea que
<CatalanGuy> lo que veo que sin soporte
<guampa> el soporte de 10.10 termina en abril 2012 si mal no recuerdo
<CatalanGuy> no sé qué puede ocurrir
<Ignacio> CatalanGuy:  Yo te recomiendo que vallas actualizando a cada versión nueva de ubuntu
<CatalanGuy> pero es que no me gusta gnome 3
<CatalanGuy> ni unity
<CatalanGuy> y gnome-classic tampoco me convence!
<Ignacio> CatalanGuy:  Pero podes instalar gnome-shell
<CatalanGuy> ya lo he probado y no me convence
<Ignacio> CatalanGuy:  Entonces que es lo que te convence? KDE, XFCE?
<CatalanGuy> me convence ubuntu 10.10 xD
<Ignacio> LXDE?
<CatalanGuy> lo que no tengo claro es esto
<Ignacio> CatalanGuy: Pero que tiene Ubuntu 10.10 que no tenga Ubuntu 11.10
<CatalanGuy> si sin el soporte me entraran virus
<CatalanGuy> es cuestion de preferencias y gustos Ignacio
<CatalanGuy> solo por curiosidad
<Ignacio> CatalanGuy:  Te recomiendo que en abril instales Ubuntu 12.04 Ya que tendra soporte durante 5 años.
<CatalanGuy> queria saber qué pasa exactamente con una distro sin soporte
<CatalanGuy> si eso lo se Ignacio
<Ignacio> CatalanGuy: Corres riesgos.
<CatalanGuy> aha
<guampa> CatalanGuy: lo que pasa es que dejas de tener actualizaciones de software
<CatalanGuy> ok guampa
<CatalanGuy> entonces no podria instalarme por ej.....
<guampa> cualquier mejora o parche de seguridad no vas a obtenerlo mas desde los repositorios
<CatalanGuy> nuevas versiones de libreoffice?
<Ignacio> CatalanGuy: Alguna versión nueva de GImp por decirlo asi
<CatalanGuy> ok gracias
<guampa> no desde los repos
<CatalanGuy> ahh pero podria con .debs
<CatalanGuy> hmmm
<Ignacio> CatalanGuy:  Siempre es mas seguro bajar desde los repositorios.
<CatalanGuy> si eso si
<CatalanGuy> me jode bastante tener que cambiar a 12.04 la verdad
<Ignacio> CatalanGuy:  Por los documentos y eso no te hagas drama.
<Deckon> CatalanGuy, prinsipalmente el problema que tendrias es que podria romperse tu ubuntu al instalar un paquete externo por bronca de librerias
<CatalanGuy> sobre todo pq estaba bien acotumbrado a la interficie de panels
<Ignacio> CatalanGuy:  Por los programas tampoco
<Deckon> si dejas de actualizar las librerias dejan de complementarse
<Ignacio> CatalanGuy: Pero en Ubuntu 11.04 Estan todavia gnome shell y eso!
<CatalanGuy> ok
<CatalanGuy> bueno voy viendo que no tengo mas remedio que upgrade
<Ignacio> CatalanGuy: Si al Ubuntu 11.04
<atotclic> la otttra opcion que tienes CatalanGuy es crear tu distribucion
<Deckon> CatalanGuy, podrias usar cinammon
<Ignacio> *Alguien me cuenta como crear mi distro
<Ignacio> Y que es cinammon
<Deckon> Ignacio, cinnamon es el fork de gnome shell de los de mint
<Ignacio> Que es Cinammon?
<Ignacio> Deckon:  Ah.
<atotclic> ignacio tu distro la puedes crear compilando el kernel escogiendo los paquetes que quieras necesarios
<Ignacio> atotclic: Wow
<Ignacio> Chicos me pueden ayudar!
<atotclic> a parte CatalanGuy dejas de tener soporte de seguridad pero puedes seguir instalando software
<Ignacio> Es urgente
<atotclic> desde el codigo fuente compilando
<Ignacio> Cuales son los requisitos minimos de Ubuntu Studio ?
<atotclic> las aplicaciones que te interesen las ptras las eliminas
<CatalanGuy> ok atotclic
<Deckon> deben de ser los mismos que de ubuntu
<CatalanGuy> gracias a todos por las respuestas
<atotclic> en principio para compilar no es codigo funete
<atotclic> pero puedes crear tus paquetes deb
<CatalanGuy> cómo voy a crear yo mismo mi propia distro xD
<CatalanGuy> pobre de mi
<CatalanGuy> jaja
<Deckon> ahi utilerias para hacerlo pero requiere conosimientos y esfuerzo, es mas facil que te compileso instales mate desktop
<atotclic> crear tu propia distro seria elegir los paquetes que te interesan
<atotclic> y la iso de ubuntu por ejemplo
<CatalanGuy> creo que estaré mas tranquilo con ubuntu 12.04
<CatalanGuy> y usando por ej. mate
<CatalanGuy> el fork de gnom2
<Ignacio> ALGUIEN ME AYUDA
<CatalanGuy> lo siento Ignacio no tengo ni idea
<Deckon> Ignacio, ya te conteste o que mas ayuda necesitas?
<atotclic> lo bueno que tiene linux que no tienes que tener siempre el mismo escritorio
<Ignacio> Deckon:  Me contestastes? Es para saber los requisitos minimos de Ubuntu Studio 11.10
<Deckon> Ignacio, <Deckon> deben de ser los mismos que de ubuntu
<Ignacio> Deckon: Pero la imagen pesa 1.75gb
<CatalanGuy> pero atotclic, me gustaría seguir teniendo una GUI de escritorio, no de movil
<CatalanGuy> xD
<Deckon> trae mas software, eso es todo
<atotclic> la imagen pesa por el contenido en multimedia
<Ignacio> Deckon:  Pero mi disco duro es de 8gb
<atotclic> da igual con eso tienes suficiente Ignacio
<Ignacio> OK
<Deckon> entoces seria mejor que vieras que es lo que quieres de ubuntustudio y lo instales en tu ubuntu
<Deckon> ubuntu estudio es un ubuntu con software de edicion, nada mas
<atotclic> y todos los paquetes estan en repositorios
<Ignacio> Deckon: Pero 8gb me dan?
<Deckon> yo supongo que si
<atotclic> puedes instalar ubuntu full
<atotclic> todos los paquetes que hay
<Ignacio> Deckon: Voy a probar en maquina virtual
<atotclic> Ignacio: en 8 gigas da
<Ignacio> atotclic:  Estas seguro?
<atotclic> eso si solo una particion
<atotclic> si
<atotclic> solo raiz
<atotclic> no hagas raiz y home
<Ignacio> atotclic: Lo voy a instalar como sistema operativo Asi nomas
<Deckon> Ignacio, si no otra que podrias hacer es instalar un ubuntu server e ir contrullendo tu ubuntu
<Ignacio> Deckon: ubuntu Server?
<atotclic> pero vas a necesitar toda la multimedia que lleva ubuntu studio
<Deckon> si, yo e leido que hacen eso para tener un ubuntu mas light
<Ignacio> atotclic:  Pero Aunque no sea eso. Ubuntu Server me suena interesante
<Ignacio> atotclic:  Viene con los 'cosos' de wifi
<atotclic> ubuntu server pero solo sitema
<Ignacio> atotclic:  Ubuntu Server viene con interfaz grafica
<atotclic> Ignacio: no viene con el wifi
<Deckon> no que yo sepa
<Ignacio> atotclic: Ah :(
<atotclic> pero puedes instalarlo con cable
<Ignacio> atotclic:  No tengo cable yo uso wifi para todo
<Deckon> Ignacio, entonces tendras que levantar tu red a mano o instalar a mano los modulos de tu wifi
<Ignacio> Deckon:  Por cierto donde obtengo los drivers
<Deckon> que wifi es?
<Ignacio> No se como se eso
<atotclic> luego vengo
<Ignacio> OK
<Deckon> lshw
<Ignacio> Deckon:  lshw?
<Deckon> si
<Deckon> ubuntu trae esa utileria no?
<Ignacio> Deckon:  Probando..
<Ignacio> Deckon:  Cargando
<Ignacio> Deckon:  Salieron muchas cosas
<Deckon> busca tu wifi
<Ignacio> Deckon:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/863902/
<Ignacio> Deckon: ?
<Deckon> yo supongo que el modulo ya este en el kernel por que los de realtek solo dan soporte hasta el kernel 2.6.x
<Ignacio> OK
<Ignacio> Deckon: Te tengo que dejar que empezo a llover y se me moja la netbook
<Deckon> dale, cuidate
<Ignacio> Deckon:  No no' Paro ya jaja ;)
<Ignacio> Deckon:  Ya viene instalado entonces?
<Deckon> eso creo
<ginsaurralde1> Buenas
<ginsaurralde1> estoy en Webmin de Ubuntu 11.10 y quería configurar la opción nfs
<ginsaurralde1> como lo logro?
<meju> hola, como se puede redroducir un CD en Xubuntu?
<mimecar> meju: que tipo de datos?
<meju> nose CD-ROM
<meju> o algo asi
<meju> es de las guest additions de un programa
<mimecar> puede ser cualquier cosa
<mimecar> ayuda que digas primero que estas en una máquina virtual
<selina2> con vlc media player
<mimecar> selina2: en este caso no
<selina2> como asi ?
<mimecar> son programas, ejecuta el relacionado con tu version de linux
<meju> lo utilizo y en ubuntu me salia pero en Xubuntu no
<meju> es raro no?
<selina2> o el movie player
<mimecar> meju: no
<mimecar> abre el navegador de archivos y ejecuta el programa
<mimecar> meju: has creado una máquina virtual que tiene instalado xubuntu?
<meju> si
<mimecar> ejecuta el programa asociado a tu version de linux
<meju> es que nadie me respondia en #xubuntu-es
<meju> ok
<selina2> alguien a podido instalar w8 en virtual box ???
<xangua> eso sería una pregunta para ##windows ;)
<selina2> ok
<meju> no me sale la opcion de CD-ROM
<mimecar> meju: has montado el CD desde el menú de VirtualBox?
<meju> le doy a dispositivos>Instalar Guest additions y nada..
<meju> las instale cuando tenia la 10.04 LTS y haro que lo actualize a 10.10 me sale 800x600 la resolución, no 1024x768, la que tenia antes
<mimecar> meju: no
<mimecar> eso monta en la máquina virtual la ISO
<meju> ok
<mimecar> abre el navegador de archivos, ve a la carpeta /media
<mimecar> e instala lo que toque
<meju> ok voy a probarlo
<mimecar> la 10.10 dejará de tener actualizaciones en Abril
<mimecar> no te puedes quedar en esa version
<meju> ya me voy ainstalar el sabado la 11.04
<meju> oye no me pone nada en media..
<mimecar> entonces abre una consola y monta la unidad de CD
<meju> cuando la monte que hago?
<mimecar> ejecutar el instalador
<meju> y cual es el comando?
<mimecar> para?
<meju> instalar
<mimecar> ya has montado el CD y lo tienes accesible en /media?
<meju> la he montado pero no lo tengo accesible
<meju> la monto con Daemon Tools?
<mimecar> ... donde estas montando la ISO?
<mimecar> en la máquina virtual?
<meju> en el virtual Box
<mimecar> en VirtualBox no tienes Daemon tools
<meju> ya pero lo e instalado a parte
<mimecar> me he perdido
<mimecar> tu máquina virtual no tiene xubuntu?
<meju> si
<meju> si tien
<mimecar> entonces no le sirve de nada que uses las Daemon tools
<meju> pero si pones el daemon tools y pongo en Virtual Box la unidad virtual me esta cogiendo las guest Additions
<mimecar> hazlo como quieras
<meju> ok
<erAbuelo> meju: estas en windows ?
<meju> si
<erAbuelo> no uses el daemons tools
<meju> ok
<erAbuelo> carga la iso del guesst directamente en vbox
<meju> hecho
<erAbuelo> pues ahora deberia montarte lo en la maquina virtual
<meju> a mi en el escritorio no me sale el icono del CD que me solia salir
<erAbuelo> comprueba que esta la iso montada en el menu del virtualbox
<meju> ya esta ¿sera por las istalaciones que acabo de hacer
<erAbuelo> puede ser
<mimecar> ya te salen los archivos en /media?
<meju> pues reinicio por si acaso...
<meju> ah y no me salen
<mimecar> tendras que montar la iso por consola
<meju> consola te refierres a  terminal no?
<mimecar> es lo mismo
<meju> ok
<meju> y que hago en la terminal?
<meju> nunca e cargado un cd en terminal...
<mimecar> sudo mkdir /media/vbox
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/cdrom0 /media/vbox
<mimecar> si no lo sabes, pregunta
<cousteau> todo esto es para montar un cd en una máquina virtual?
<mimecar> cousteau: si
<cousteau> porque virtualbox permite conectar isos como si fueran cds directamente, no?
<erAbuelo> si
<meju> al poner el segundo comando me pone esto :mount: el dispositivo especial /dev/cdrom0 no existe
<mimecar> será otro dispositivo
<cousteau> Dispositivos > Dispositivo de CD/DVD > Más imágenes de CD/DVD
<meju> ok
<meju> y de donde sacas dispositivos, uso xubunto ¬¬
<mimecar> meju: de que estas en el canal de soporte de Ubuntu (Gnome)
<mimecar> si no es cdrom0, cdrom
<meju> pero pone en #xubuntu-es que si no hay gente ir a #ubuntu-es
<cousteau> (¿existe #xubuntu-es?  además, esto es como ubuntu en general, no?)
<mimecar> meju: si alguien que no ha seguido la conversacion lee tu duda
<mimecar> te va a dar una solucion para ubuntu
<mimecar> ya has probado con cdrom ?
<meju> ya voy
<meju> ya esta!
<meju> muchas gracias!
<erAbuelo> hasta mas tarde
<Ignacio> Hola, alguien sabe para que sirve Ubuntu Server
<XuMuK> Ignacio: no te lo vas a creer... para servidores
<xangua> creo que el nombre lo indica, o no?
<CatalanGuy> xD
<Ignacio> XuMuK:  Pero me dijieron que servia para hacer mi distro.
<XuMuK> y no te han mentido
<Ignacio> XuMuK:  Entonces?
<xangua> Ignacio: tienes alguna pregunta en concreto? tenemos que adivinar los detalles?
<guampa> Ignacio: es una coincidencia, es solo que Ubuntu Server es el Ubuntu comun con menos paquetes, por eso es mas adecuado si queres instalar tu propia combinacion de paquetes sobre eso
<XuMuK> Ignacio: creo que el mundo sobrevivira sin tu distro, ya hay bastantes
<Ignacio> xangua: Si es posible crear mi sistema operativo con ubuntu server
<mimecar> posible es con cualquier distribucion
<Ignacio> XuMuK: Me parece un comentario Absurdo.
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Ah.
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Porque hoy me dijo un usuario de ubuntu-es que podía crear mi distro..
<mimecar> lo necesitas realmente?
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Es que necesito hacer mi Distro.
<XuMuK> sabes que me parece absurdo a mi? que uno que acaba de ver linux quiera crear su propia distro sin tener minima idea
<mimecar> ok, entonces busca alguno de los manuales que dicen como se hacen
<mimecar> XuMuK: es su tiempo, que haga lo que quiera
<guampa> Ignacio: porque necesitas hacer tu distro?
<XuMuK> mimecar: ya
<Ignacio> guampa:  Es que con un amigo tenemos este proyecto. Y es para el estudio.
<Ignacio> guampa:  Son programas que necesitamos y eso. Y se nos ocurrio la idea
<guampa> Ignacio: esta bien, usa ubuntu server en una VM es una manera facil de probar tu propia combinacion de paquetes, no es exactamente hacer tu propia distro pero aprender podes aprender
<XuMuK> creeme no sois ni primeros ni ultimos a quien se le a ocurrido xD
<Ignacio> guampa: Pensaba instalarlo como "distro". Principal.
<guampa> no te conviene para tus fines, pero como quieras
<Ignacio> guampa:  Estoy leyendo en la web y esto me puede servir para algo?
<Ignacio> guampa:  http://www.gnewsense.org/
<guampa> es una distro nada mas
<XuMuK> leer siempre sirve para algo, en mayoria de los casos)
<Ignacio> guampa: OK,
<cousteau> googlea "Custom Live CD", o creo que había una herramienta para convertir tu instalación de Ubuntu en una distro instalable
<xangua> que seguiría siendo ubuntu :P
<XuMuK> cousteau: remastersys?
<cousteau> XuMuK, puede
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Gracias
<cousteau> xangua, sí, hay dos opciones: (1) hacer un ubuntu personalizado, (2) una distro con paquetes propios
<cousteau> ((3) una distro con tu propio sistema de paquetes, lol; (4) LFS)
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Esto? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Lo mas facil sería dejar los paquetes que vienen para no hacer un "enredo"
<cousteau> sí, ese era
<mimecar> Ignacio: si vas a instalar un par de paquetes a ubuntu "normal" hazte un script, acabaras antes
<cousteau> puedes instalar un ubuntu básico
<cousteau> mimecar, o un metapaquete...
<cousteau> ...sí, mejor un script
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Baje esto "www.gnewsense.org" que vi en la web que es una super herramienta para hacer distros
<XuMuK> mimecar: tu crees que uno que pregunta para que sirve ubuntu server sabra hacer un script?)
<mimecar> es abrir un editor de texto y poner los comandos....
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Ya se.
<cousteau> "una super herramienta para hacer distros"?
<Ignacio> XuMuK:  No seas tan ignorante!
<cousteau> quiero decir, es una distro, ya te lo han dicho
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Si Si'
<cousteau> es como decir que un volks wagen es una herramienta para hacer coches
<Ignacio> XuMuK:  Se perfectamente hacer un script. Lo que ocurrio con Ubuntu Server  fue que los usuarios de #ubuntu-es me enredaron.
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Yo por ahora pruebo www.gnewsense.org Si funciona Ta' Si no pruebo eso que me distes
<cousteau> pero para qué quieres probar gnewsense?  qué tiene que ver con lo que buscabas?
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Mira.
<cousteau> no veo nada
<mimecar> cousteau: eso es que no has abierto los ojos hoy :P
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Espera que estoy buscando la pagina
<Ignacio> jajajaja
<Ignacio> cousteau:  Ahora si, http://como-hacer.wikia.com/wiki/Como_crear_una_distribuci%C3%B3n_de_Linux
<mimecar> Ignacio: si tienes las instrucciones siguelas
<Ignacio> Jeje
<mimecar> no quieres que los usuarios del canal se las lean
<mimecar> y te digan todos los pasos
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Jajjaaj
<manolito> buenas
<manolito> alguien sabe como se llama el pak de ffmpeg pero la version gui
<fosco_> ffmpeg no tiene version gui
<manolito> y algun conversor de videos
<manolito> que tenga entorno
<fosco_> tienes muchos, pero la verdad, ninguno está a la altura de la linea de comandos
<fosco_> por mucho q pienses que no, lo que más te conviene es aprender a usar ffmpeg o mencoder
<manolito> yo lo se usar
<fosco_> entonces cualquier otra cosa te decepcionará
<manolito> el problema es que la persona que lo tiene que usar tiene linux por q se lo instale pero no tiene ni la mas palida idea
<manolito> creo q la version con gui es ffwin
<fosco_> mal hecho lo de instalarselo, pero bueno, tú verás
<fosco_> yo le diría que aprendiese a usar ffmpeg
<XuMuK> y google de golpe
<manolito> seee
<manolito> jajajja
<fosco_> el nombre es winff
<fosco_> y le va a costar más entenderlo que entender ffmpeg
<manolito> ok
<pilucho> offtopic¡
<pilucho> ey erAbuelo
<pilucho> que tal?
<pilucho> Deckon  que pasa
<pilucho> alguien puede ayudarme
<fosco_> !ask pilucho
<kubot> pilucho: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<XuMuK> a lo mejor... si no preguntas nunca lo sabremos
<pilucho> Bien que programa es el mejor para descargar en linux?
<fosco_> pilucho: lo de "el mejor" no sirve en linux
<XuMuK> navegador y transmission
<fosco_> siempre hay muchas opciones para hacer las cosas, unas te gustarán más y otras menos
<pilucho> entiendo
<Deckon> pilucho, puedes usar jdownloader o tucan para descarga directa....transmission o deluge para torrent
<fosco_> yo descargo casi siempre por descarga directa usando el navegador
<XuMuK> lo mismo
<braiam> 0 complicaciones?
<pilucho> otra necesito una aplicacion que me ponga ponga un post-in en el escritorio
<braiam> tomboy
<Deckon> screenlets
<braiam> creo que sigue por defecto.
<Deckon> creo que esto es un dejavu
<pilucho> 3 que es un enlace blando?
<fosco_> pilucho: para la metralleta
<fosco_> escucha, entiende y experimenta las respuestas que ya te hemos dado
<pilucho> ya las e experiementado
<pilucho> y e entendido gracias
<pilucho> que es un enlace blando ?
<pilucho> please
<braiam> pilucho, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enlace_simb%C3%B3lico
<pilucho> gracias braiam
<braiam> en realidad no era tan dificil la pregunta
<braiam> estoy seguro de que hubieras encontrado la respuesta si la busca
<pilucho> para irse al offtopic
<fosco_> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<pilucho> programas o aplicaciones recomendadas para dar un buen uso a ubuntu?
<Deckon> a que te refieres?
<pilucho> pues exactamente que programas son los mejores en todos sus ambitos
<mimecar> pilucho: cualquiera que te sea util
<Deckon> pilucho, el ecosistema gnu/linux es muy amplio y ahi para muchos gustos, seria cosa de que tu probaras hasta que encontraras los que mas te gustan
<pilucho> ok gracias, no se si lo considerais spam , pero podrian dar una pagina web española que se hable mucho de sus programas o aplicaciones de ubuntu?
<XuMuK> pilucho: toma - google.es
<pilucho> vale tio
<pilucho> pero no podrias ser un poco mas preciso
<pilucho> google es extenso y grande
<Deckon> pilucho, a lo mejor te interesa http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<pilucho> gracias Deckon  es un placer que halla gente como tu por aqui
<XuMuK> pilucho: y eso "que programas son los mejores en todos sus ambitos" lo llamas preciso?
<pilucho> .......... donde no hay no busques dicen
<pilucho> de todas formas insisto, muchisimas gracias Deckon
<Deckon> alguien aquí usa twm o wm
<Deckon> o que sepa como lanzar aplicaciones al inicio del sistema mediante un archivo de texto tipo .xinitrc?
<xoan> Deckon: directamente en tu fichero ~/.xinitrc
<xoan> #!/bin/bash
<xoan> xterm &
<xoan> exec dwm
<Deckon> usas slim xoan ?
<xoan> *twm
<xoan> sí
<Deckon> ok
<xoan> slim lee tu fichero ~/.xinitrc
<xoan> login_cmd           exec /bin/bash -login ~/.xinitrc %session
<Deckon> solo instalste slim y creaste tu .xinitrc?
<xoan> sip
<xoan> pero no uso ubuntu... quizá tengas que modificar algo para que lance slim en lugar de gdm
<xoan> si ya hiciste eso, sólo tienes que crear ~/.xinitrc
<Deckon> yo hace un tiempo intente eso y nunca pude hacer que corriera el .xinitrc
<Deckon> usas debian xoan ?
<xoan> no hay nada que hacer funcionar, simplemente es el fichero que lee xinit cuando se inicia con startx, por ejemplo
<xoan> no, uso arch
<Deckon> :S
<tekno`afk> hola es posible instalar un 64 bits sobre un 32 bits de forma de no perder los programas instalados etc?
<xoan> tekno`afk: lo dudo
<Deckon> tekno`afk, seria mejor que reinstalaras, podrias tener broncas de no hacerlo
<tekno`afk> ok
<tekno`afk> alguna manera de saber todo lo que tengo instalado y luego poder reinstalarlo? a nivel paquetes por ejemplo?
<Deckon> podrias fijarte en el log de apt, ahi te  vendran los paquetes que tu has instalado
<tekno`afk> pregunta al margen alguna forma de para que cuando instale aplicaciones no vayan a / sino que se instalen sobre mi /home ?
<Deckon> supongo que si compilas el programa algo asi puedas hacer
<tekno`afk> ok gracias :)
<tekno`afk> anyway el home me lo va a levantar y si instalo de nuevo aplicaciones deberan levantar la info de sus .config/application, verdad?
<Deckon> tekno`afk, lo mejor seria que tambien reinstalaras tu home si no podrias tener broncas serias con tu sistema por la compativilidad entre versiones 32 y 64
<tekno`afk> serio?
<Deckon> mucho
<Deckon> igual y podrias probar solo sabete que puede salir mal la cosa
<tekno`afk> estoy en mala posición para hacer un backup de mi pc
<tekno`afk> tocara esperar entonces
<Deckon> hasta otra
<XuMuK> tekno`afk: dpkg --get-selections > somefile
<tekno`afk> ah bien eso me da los paquetes?
<XuMuK> si
<tekno`afk> gracias :)
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-02
<chilicuil> o/
<manolito> algo muy loco
<manolito> al final termine correndo el converter sobre wine
<Lamusj> Buenas, tengo un problema, quiero que un programa me inicie con la sesion, alguien me podria ayudar ????
<chilicuil> Lamusj: depende del gestor de ventanas, para unity busca en el slash, 'inicio' y veras una opcion que dice, 'programas al inicio'
<Lamusj> chilicuil, por terminal, por que tengo instalado lubuntu!
<chilicuil> Lamusj: al parecer para lxde se tienen que agregar archivos .desktop a ~/.config/autostart http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Autostart
<Lamusj> chilicuil, voy a leer, muchas gracias!
<chilicuil> suerte Lamusj =)
<VADER> adios chanel
<OvaT> alguien sabe como instalo ubuntu one en un servidor con ubuntu?
<OvaT> top
<arielsanflo> saludos y buena noche
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda como instalar netbeans en ubuntu 11.10
<chilicuil> OvaT: creo que te refieres al paquete ubuntuone-client-tools
<chilicuil> OvaT: u1sync
<Harpagornis> Itxshell, tranquilo, tu baneador preferido ya no esta
<Itxshell> mmmm que feo eso de que baneara
<Itxshell> por dar una opinion
<Itxshell> me parece poca tolerancia
<Itxshell> es la primera vez que me banean en una sala
<Itxshell> Harpagornis:  es tranquila
<Harpagornis> Itxshell, toma-lo como gente que se emociona a tener ciertos derechos
<Itxshell> si asi lo tomare
<Itxshell> gracias Harpagornis
<Harpagornis> Itxshell, pues tranquila, te hablo por que me suenas de verte por el canal de suse
<Itxshell> si Harpagornis alla estoy igual que tu
<Itxshell> yo manejo el locoteam ubuntu en mi comunidad
<Harpagornis> ta bien
<elvis_> Hola saludos, como va todo.? Tengo una duda y es como puedo hacer para desactivar el grub.? Es posible poder entrar al Sistema sin necesidad de pasar al grub.? Solo tengo xubuntu y no quiero otro S.O
<Sapote_> elvis_: grub es manejador de arranque
<Sapote_> elvis_: si quieres puede utilizar el de windows
<Sapote_> ntldr
<Sapote_> elvis_: tambien podrias utilizar lilo
<elvis_> Sapote_, no tengo Windows.
<Sapote_> elvis_: cuando el BIOS termina de hacer el POST Power On System Test, le pasa el control a un manejador de boteo, sea ntldr, grub, lilo que se encuentran en la pista 0 del HDD. Luego dicho manejador es quien invoca al sistema operativo, sin el manejador, no hay forma de cargar el sistema operativo.
 * elvis_ ya estoy viendo sobre "Lilo" como manejador de arranque. Sapote_ gracias por la excelente explicacion.
<Pierrot> Hola de nuevo a Todos
<selina2> hola
<pythonista2> alguien tiene algo de conocimiento de kvm y libvirt??
<pythonista2> no hay ningun nerd despierto??
<pythonista2> o estan mirando Naruto??
 * xoan buenas
<fzeta> buen día
<LeoTheLynx_> ¡Hola! buenas tardes, noches y/o dias
<LeoTheLynx_> me preguntaba si alguien me pudiera ayudar a resolver un pequeño problema que me ocurrió al actualizar la versión de ubuntu
<LeoTheLynx_> (10.04 a 11.04)
<LeoTheLynx_> Mi placa madre trae un IGP SIS Mirage 661FX
<LeoTheLynx> perdón, sufrí una caída de red -___-
<LeoTheLynx> eh, si hay alguien que pueda responderme?
<LeoTheLynx> por que siento que no XD
<manel2020> hola leo
<LeoTheLynx> :D Hay vida en este foro! je je je
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<LeoTheLynx> Hola mane
<manel2020> foro?? vida?? que agudo!! XDD
<LeoTheLynx> je je je je
<LeoTheLynx> n///n bueno, es que vengo del #Ubuntu-mx y nadie estaba
<manel2020> es la resaca unity... je je
<LeoTheLynx> @.@ no se ni qué es eso -_- mi PC es una Autigüedad -_-
<manel2020> ja ja mejor que no te enteres...
<LeoTheLynx> (creo que estoy confundiendo el nuevo interfaz de ubuntu con otra cosa) XD
<LeoTheLynx> ok no ...
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<manel2020> yo tengo la 10.04 y no la cambio NI DE BROMA
<manel2020> en todo caso versiones anteriores
<manel2020> u otras distros
<LeoTheLynx> -_- eso dije yo, y estoy en un lío
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<LeoTheLynx> voy a ser breve:
<LeoTheLynx> No logro que ande mi IGP
<LeoTheLynx> tengo la 11.04 (Actualización)
<manel2020> IGP -> (perdone mi incultura)??
<LeoTheLynx> Integrated Graphics ... algo así
<manel2020> ja ja
<manel2020> algo asi me suponia
<LeoTheLynx> El problema es que no me detecta correctamente el modo de pantalla 1024*768
<LeoTheLynx> me quedé en el de 8*6
<LeoTheLynx> (800x600)
<manel2020> creo que te respondi indirectamente anteriormente-> 0_0
<LeoTheLynx> aaaahhhh... creo que ya capté
<LeoTheLynx> entonces es un problema "Generalizado"?
<manel2020> No es un problema generalizado, "es una inovacion" que es dificil digestion
<LeoTheLynx> Pues menudo estomago tiene el de canonical para rompernos la ... eso XD
<manel2020> Si debe tener un estomago algo "distinto" -> lo que ocurre que se ha vuelto incompatible con muchos usuarios....
<LeoTheLynx> Si, ya me dí cuenta... Ja ja ja ja ja XD lo bueno es que solamente es de la pantalla...
<LeoTheLynx> todo lo demás funka bien
<LeoTheLynx> *uuufff*
<manel2020> .... en fin... si solo has visto eso... me alegro
<manel2020> asi te ahorras en aspirinas
<LeoTheLynx> eeehhh, Bueno, eso es lo que me receta el doc para la migraña frecuente, pero bueno
<LeoTheLynx> Ni modo
<manel2020> eso es el efecto en primera instancia!! luego vienen los "foros animados"
<LeoTheLynx> J aja ja aja j XD
<LeoTheLynx> *Yaoming*
<LeoTheLynx> :P
<LeoTheLynx> una pregunta...
<manel2020> lo mas triste es que tenemos este dolor de cabeza durante 4 o 5 años minimo!!
<manel2020> asi que me preguntabas?
<LeoTheLynx> Se me borró XD
<manel2020> valla bajate la 10.04
<manel2020> haber si la localizas a tiempo
<LeoTheLynx> tengo el CD
<LeoTheLynx> (Creo)
<LeoTheLynx> Pero a eso voy... ¡¿Cómo rayos le hago para hacer Downgrade?!
<LeoTheLynx> No tengo el espacio suficiente para guardar mis cosas y hacer instalación limpia
<LeoTheLynx> (Dual Boot) WinBugs XP /Ubuntu
<LeoTheLynx> Disco de 40GB partido en dos
<manel2020> je je.. ya somos 2
<manel2020> tengo 4 teras
<LeoTheLynx> ¬¬ Que envidia XD
<manel2020> con linux only
<LeoTheLynx> :O
<manel2020> pero la mayor parte son aplicaciones win para correr con wine
<manel2020> tambien son muchas tonterias... para cosas muy particulares
<manel2020> pero al lio
<manel2020> si no tienes espacio -> hay que buscarlo
<manel2020> cuanto?-> lo que ocupe tu carpeta de usuario
<LeoTheLynx> uuufff
<manel2020> si tienes web montado tambien /var/www (por defecto)
<LeoTheLynx> Naaa... no tengo internet como para tener web server XD
<LeoTheLynx> je je je je
<manel2020> je je (dudo mucho eso)
<manel2020> no tendras la capacidad de google. pero si puedes ser un web server
<LeoTheLynx> mmm... Ahora que me pones a pensar XD je je jeje
<LeoTheLynx> tengo otra PC (Aún más vieja)
<manel2020> y para el numero de clientes (medio) que vas a tener , seguro que sobran 4 k (un modem 56k) sobra
<LeoTheLynx> ....
<LeoTheLynx> El vecino tiene 4MB
<manel2020> si tubieras ma clientes (usas redirecciones de recursos)
<LeoTheLynx> @.@ me estás mareando XD
<manel2020> y si tubieras mas (hosteas en remoto) con vinculacion a bd local
<LeoTheLynx> j eje je je
<manel2020> y si tubieras mas-> pues un hosting
<LeoTheLynx> *¬*
<LeoTheLynx> ...
<LeoTheLynx> No
<LeoTheLynx> luego me pasa como a MEUP
<manel2020> a que estas en el punto 1
<manel2020> je je
<manel2020> como la mayoria
<LeoTheLynx> *MEUP=MegaUpload
<manel2020> ah quieres montar un servicio estilo MEGAUPLOAD?
<LeoTheLynx> Na, yo no me arriesgo a poner web server, luego viene el ejercito y el FBI por mi PC
<manel2020> ja ja ja
<manel2020> mientras pongas contenidos "propios"
<LeoTheLynx> Y yo todavía soy joven como para estar con DotCom en el tambo D:
<manel2020> y "no pises callos" al gobierno
<LeoTheLynx> mmm...
<LeoTheLynx> pues ahí "Torció el rabo la puerca" XD
<manel2020> bueno siempre puedes usar la ironia!!
<LeoTheLynx> ... ¿Y el Hentai para sobornarlos valdría?
<manel2020> uhmm creo que no
<LeoTheLynx> Rayos
<LeoTheLynx> je je je je XD
<LeoTheLynx> bueno, total, ¿que podré hacer?
<LeoTheLynx> con lo de la pantalla (Perdón por regresar al topic principal así de golpe)
<manel2020> un hack total a todos los sistemas de todos los gobiernos del mundo?
<manel2020> creo que hay un videotutorial sobre eso...
<LeoTheLynx> >>Que de eso se encargue los de annonymous (Ojalá y se escriba así) XD
<LeoTheLynx> D';
<LeoTheLynx> me la suda esta tarjeta madre XD
<LeoTheLynx> bueno...
<manel2020> que yo sepa annonymous solo se dedica a ataques de denegacion de servicio
<manel2020> en su mayor parte
<LeoTheLynx> ¬¬ mal plan por ellos, aunque, casi cualquiera ya puede j*deerte con un DDoS
<manel2020> ??
<LeoTheLynx> Si, una vez que trabajé en un cyber café
<manel2020> crees que no existe remedio??
<manel2020> je je
<manel2020> oh que tiempos aquellos donde ibas a un cyber!! que melancolia!!
<LeoTheLynx> tenían un servidor dedicado... medio Fraccionamiento se conectaba y guardaba cosas ahí
<LeoTheLynx> <<oh que tiempos aquellos donde ibas a un cyber!! que melancolia!!>> si, la paga no era mucha XD
<manel2020> un sevidor dedicado??-> (haber)-> una aplicacion sirviendo un servicio => Servidor  o una maquina dedicada a prestar servicios => servidor
<LeoTheLynx> una maquina dedicada a prestar servicios => servidor
<manel2020> y cual era el problema?
<manel2020> pera..
<manel2020> cambiemos el chip
<manel2020> ¿cual era la ventaja?
<LeoTheLynx> ese era el problema XD
<LeoTheLynx> ya recordé
<LeoTheLynx> what?
<LeoTheLynx> El recibo de la luz...
<LeoTheLynx> Me perdí y/o diste vuelta en "U"
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<manel2020> XDD
<manel2020> un giro inesperado para un mundo metaforfico
<LeoTheLynx> :/ no entendí nada, lo "metafórico" no es lo mio
<LeoTheLynx> (deveras)
<LeoTheLynx> Jeje je je je
<manel2020> Darwin esta mas presente hoy que en epoca "adaptarse o mori)
<manel2020> perdon quise decir metamorfico, se me fue una f por ahi, ¿que hace una f por ahi perdida.....?
<LeoTheLynx> @_@
<LeoTheLynx> Buscando la "acebook"
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<manel2020> puede ser puede ser
<LeoTheLynx> .... J aja ja aj aj XD
<manel2020> estos seguro que hacen coyright de la f
<manel2020> seguramente tendremos que pagar derechos de autor por usar la f
<manel2020> y no es ninguna broma!!
<LeoTheLynx> men... ¡teóricamente pagamos para sub-sistir!
<LeoTheLynx> ¬¬ Ejemplo:
<LeoTheLynx> Hospital donde naciste
<LeoTheLynx> Comida
<LeoTheLynx> (Inclye las marcas registradas)
<LeoTheLynx> Ropa
<LeoTheLynx> PC e Internet
<manel2020> realmente subsistimos para que teoricamente vivamos todos* mejor (*los ricos)
<LeoTheLynx> Todo impuesto por el Tio SAM
<LeoTheLynx> :/ mi mamá dice que no me quito de acá me va a estrellar la cara contra el tecladnfhgfdjdfgfjdsfcdsctsdjdf4ytrjt fetwya4j5trb46jag
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<manel2020> ves el tio sam haciendo de las suyas!!
<LeoTheLynx> J aja ja ja aj
<LeoTheLynx> Bueno, volviendo al topic principal[...]mente secundario...
<LeoTheLynx> como le hago para hacer el downgrade?
<LeoTheLynx> ¿alguna idea?
<manel2020> pues mira seguramente no soy la persona mas indicada para darte una respuesta sobre como manipular la psp
<manel2020> si es eso lo que me estas preguntado...
<LeoTheLynx> ....
<LeoTheLynx> nop
<LeoTheLynx> el downgrade de versión de ubuntu
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<manel2020> ah
<manel2020> ya te he dicho (retomando el tema)
<LeoTheLynx> gracias XD
<manel2020> 1- Necesitas espacio
<manel2020> 2-Salvar carpetas de usuario (home)
<manel2020> 3-salvar capetas de servicios si existen
<manel2020> 4- crear un script para listar las aplicaciones instaladas (lo usaras para recuperarlas)
<manel2020> eso es lo basico (pero eso no significa que valla todo como la seda)
<LeoTheLynx> 5-unas dos aspirinas
<manel2020> un par de cajas
<LeoTheLynx> También
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<LeoTheLynx> je j ej eje
<LeoTheLynx> @.@ que lío qué lío
<manel2020> -problemas (basicos) que con 99,99% te encontraras
<manel2020> eso no evita que existan incompatiblidades de versiones (en una distro una aplicacion es la version X y en otra es la y)
<LeoTheLynx> *TrueHistory*
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<LeoTheLynx> ahora que recordé
<manel2020> pero las aspirinas sirven para llevar mejor la importacion de datos
<LeoTheLynx> vi que hay un driver para el 661
<LeoTheLynx> pero:
<LeoTheLynx> 1 - no le tengo confianza
<manel2020> valla...
<manel2020> 2- la farmacia esta cerrada?
<LeoTheLynx> Y 3 - No se instalar en bruto
<LeoTheLynx> (lo de "make" e "install" no es  mi fuerte
<LeoTheLynx> )
<manel2020> realmente nadie sabe... lo que hacemos es leer los readme si existen
<LeoTheLynx> Buen punto
<manel2020> luego ves lo logs
<LeoTheLynx> ...
<manel2020> y ves que da un error (dfadfasfadfafX454354325453) y buscas en google
<LeoTheLynx> Ja ja jaj aj ja
<manel2020> y ves que eres el unico
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<manel2020> entoces te pones a ver el codigo
<LeoTheLynx> 100% neto
<LeoTheLynx> *re-truehistory* XD
<manel2020> y te das cuenta que hay multitud de lenguajes mezclados
<manel2020> y que uno malamente habla español...
<manel2020> mal asunto
<LeoTheLynx> python con C++ y java
<LeoTheLynx> DX
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<manel2020> entonces vas a google traslator
<manel2020> y te suelta un chorrada menos inteligible si cabe
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<manel2020> ya desesperado entras en un chat
<manel2020> y preguntas
<LeoTheLynx> Oyes, ¿porqué el bot de este irc me pide que no active el Bloq Mayús?
<manel2020> y te encuentras con un chalado dantela la chapa
<manel2020> sera por las normas...
<LeoTheLynx> >>[04:33] <uBOTu-fr> No uses BLOQ_MAYUS - uBOTu-fr - 2m 0s
<LeoTheLynx> ¬¬Mal plan
<manel2020> JE JE A MI NO ME DICE ESO , TEST TEST TEST
<manel2020> ALA PERDON , A LOS OJOS DE AQUELLOS QUE SE MOLESTEN EN LEER ESTO, TEST TEST
<LeoTheLynx> Y luego: == mode/#Ubuntu-es [+q *!bd9c634a@*] by uBOTu-fr
<LeoTheLynx> Jaja ja aja ja
<manel2020> ufffffffff, a que va ser el unity...
<manel2020> pero no habiamos llegado a la conclusion de que solo era la resolucion de pantalla??
<LeoTheLynx> m*erda para los equipos de bajo nivel... Eso
<manel2020> que cliente de mensajeria esta usando??
<LeoTheLynx> >>pero no habiamos llegado a la conclusion de que solo era la resolucion de pantalla?? // Si, lo demás a mi me funciona bien
<LeoTheLynx> Clente... El webchat de freenode
<manel2020> navegador? y version?
<manel2020> na deja
<LeoTheLynx> pero como no me gusta escribir las palabrotas enteras, censuro (maña)
<manel2020> es el puto script
<LeoTheLynx> Chrome 17 y algo
<LeoTheLynx> Miiiiiiieeeeeerrrrda!
<LeoTheLynx> No, no hay script
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<manel2020> si quieres "romper" esas limitaciones , ademas de tu enconomia con aspirinas
<LeoTheLynx> Tarjeta de video PCI
<manel2020> te recomiendo que leas algo sobre la manipulacion del DOM en el navegador
<LeoTheLynx> Ya, y se reventó
<LeoTheLynx> Unmomento...
<LeoTheLynx> creo que no estamos sintonizados en el mismo canal
<manel2020> es posbile , es posible
<LeoTheLynx> ni yo te entendo, y vice-versa
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<manel2020> -> yo creo que te entiendo (lo que ocurre) es que yo voy un paso mas alla
<manel2020> y tu todavia estas en la casilla de salida
<manel2020> aunque la verdad es poco util (eso si es cierto)
<LeoTheLynx> Creo que ahora voy a poner cara de yaoming XD
<LeoTheLynx> @.@
<manel2020> ja ja ja
<manel2020> metamorfosis en la red.... uuuuhuhh uhh
<LeoTheLynx> Bien, ya sé porque no nos entendemos...
<LeoTheLynx> yo estoy muy desvelado
<manel2020> piensas demasiado!! ??
<LeoTheLynx> (Acá en méxico son las 04:43)
<LeoTheLynx> a.m.
<manel2020> ah aki son las 11:43 (por la mañana) pm
<manel2020> je je
<LeoTheLynx> Eres de españa, cierto?
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<manel2020> XDD
<LeoTheLynx> seeeee
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<manel2020> luces rojas?? esto es paranormal.... XDDD
<manel2020> ¿me has hakqueado el pc para averiguarlo?
<LeoTheLynx> eeehhh, eso, y conté las horas
<LeoTheLynx>  MX= -6 UTC ES=-0 UTC
<manel2020> ja ja
<LeoTheLynx> tenemos 6 horas de diferencia
<manel2020> ¿como es eso? yo creo que estamos viviendo el mismo segundo??
<manel2020> o es que me hablas con 6 horas de diferencia, menudo ping!!
<LeoTheLynx> En termino de huso horario
<LeoTheLynx> ¬¬
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<manel2020> XDD
<LeoTheLynx> Bueno, como estamos inmersos en el mismo problema en termino de OS, creo que ya iré a mi cama a ¿dormir? XD
<LeoTheLynx> si, a dormir
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<LeoTheLynx> pero me has caído bien
<manel2020> valla que uso mas irracional de la cama.....
<manel2020> mira que se pueden hacer cosas con una cama
<LeoTheLynx> Je je je ja ja ja XD
<manel2020> vas tu y la usas para dormir
<manel2020> ....
<manel2020> para eso esta la tele
<LeoTheLynx> O el móvil
<manel2020> tambien tambien
<LeoTheLynx> (No tengo Portatíl... ¿Y qupe? XD
<LeoTheLynx> *Qué
<LeoTheLynx> Ya no veo -_______-
<manel2020> juas
<LeoTheLynx> estoy mas cansado que el papa tras una conferencia de 10 minutos XD
<manel2020> ufffffff te has pasado
<manel2020> en segundos queras decir?
<manel2020> exagerado!!
<LeoTheLynx> Je je je ej je XD
<LeoTheLynx> bueno, tienes correo?
<manel2020> los que quieras
<LeoTheLynx> me gustaría seguir charlando XD
<manel2020> tan sencillo como crear un servicio de correo en mi pc
<LeoTheLynx> (o sea, me gustaría sertu amigo)
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<manel2020> o darte de alta en cualquier servicio de este tipo
<manel2020> es decir ninguno
<LeoTheLynx> mmm... Facebook? Twitter? Gmail? algo?
<manel2020> uhmm va ser que no (requiere correo)
<manel2020> en su momento tenia correo, pero me canse de borrar spam
<manel2020> asi que borre la cuenta, y me ahorre muchisimo tiempo
<LeoTheLynx> Te recomendaría Gmail
<LeoTheLynx> Es bueno con eso del spam
<manel2020> prefiero mi propio sever de correo (las aspirinas) sera para crear los filtros
<manel2020> yo decido
<LeoTheLynx> seee... más bien es eso XD
<LeoTheLynx> >> sera para crear los filtros //
<manel2020> es muy sencillo no aceptar correo de nadie!!
<manel2020> uhmm entonces con un servidor pop (correo saliente) listo
<manel2020> valla creo que los spamer se les ha ocurrido antes que a mi..
<LeoTheLynx> Ja ja ja aj aja XD
<manel2020> adaptarse o morir ahogado en mierda futil
<LeoTheLynx> Qué raro, yo por más que quiero que me llegue correo, tengo la bandeja de entrada más sola que ... <<Inserte evento aquí>> XD
<LeoTheLynx> >> adaptarse o morir ahogado en mierda futil // Pues, eso que ni qué
<manel2020> ja ja
<manel2020> es un problema?
<manel2020> quita los filtros de spam
<manel2020> veras que rapidito se te llena de publicidad de viagra!!
<manel2020> es triste pero cierto, la gente apenas escribe mail
<manel2020> usa mas el chat
<manel2020> es mas dinamico!!
<LeoTheLynx> cierto
<LeoTheLynx> bueno, si decides tener una cuenta de correo, te dejo mi facebook, ahí aparece la que uso para el chat y esas cosas (MSN)
<LeoTheLynx> http://www.facebook.com/Leonardothelynx
<manel2020> ja ja ja ja
<manel2020> acabo de ver la tira de 10 años, 18 años , ahora
<manel2020> que bueno!!
<LeoTheLynx> ¿?
<manel2020> pinche en tu enlace, y sale eso
<manel2020> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/p480x480/407470_355660141132192_323673450997528_1070357_366260426_n.jpg
<LeoTheLynx> Ahhhh XD
<LeoTheLynx> Je je je
<manel2020> el del "cariño me das un beso" tambien se las trae!!
<manel2020> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=355847144446825&set=a.324276530937220.81606.323673450997528&type=1
<LeoTheLynx> je jejeje la cara del perro es epica XD
<manel2020> más bien cara de "la proxima vez me callo"
<LeoTheLynx> Je je je je También esa XD
<LeoTheLynx> Bueno, Bed Time, que estoy que se me cae la cara en el tecladorehrugkfgafkgfvgydfrgkfyrkrgyfr
<manel2020> mientras no se caiga el teclado todo bien!!
<LeoTheLynx> Seee.... y más por que uso este tipo de teclado XD (Sólo el teclado) http://repositorio2.masoportunidades.com.ar/ARG01/12/235/1441418_2_19/fotos/2_1441418_2_20051215-21-18-34.jpg
<manel2020> bueno es muy moderno
<LeoTheLynx> mmmm.... Bueno...
<LeoTheLynx> es cómodo
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<manel2020> http://es.dreamstime.com/martillo-y-cincel-thumb9966906.jpg este puede resultar a veces incomodo
<manel2020> es el que uso a veces
<manel2020> por aquello de nostalgia!!
<LeoTheLynx> El mio está aprovado por Chuck Norris para usarlo defensa personal XD
<LeoTheLynx> *usarlo en defecsa personal
<manel2020> No se lo digas a nadie, pero este se lo mange a chuck (fijate en la firma)
<LeoTheLynx> ¬¬ Lo bueno es que YO, no dije nada XD
<LeoTheLynx> je je j jeje
<manel2020> cierto te lo agradezdo, no valla ser que se entere chuck que se lo mange yo, entonces la liamos parda
<manel2020> muchos fans tendrian que cambiar su avatar...
<LeoTheLynx> XD
<manel2020> tendriamos un especial chuck en la tv, reedcion de pelis
<manel2020> no le deseo tanto mal a la gente
<LeoTheLynx> D: Ni lo mande <<Inserte a quién embarrar aquí>> XD
<manel2020> menos mal que existe la privacidad!!
<manel2020> te lo agradezco!!
<manel2020> XDD
<LeoTheLynx> Je je je ejeje XD bueeeno, ya me voy (Ahora si) que ya me tengo que desconectar de la red del vecino, luego no sea la de malas que vaya de chilletas a con chuck y le diga que me mangeo su red inalambrica que crackee con WepcrackGui XD
<manel2020> un placer .. Tu chuck mental!!
<LeoTheLynx> ...
<LeoTheLynx> Ja ja ja ja ja
<manel2020> Vale te permito vivir!! (era lo que esperabas un extra en el wow)
<LeoTheLynx> bueno, espero yo volver a platicar contigo, (y en este irc) XD
<LeoTheLynx> ¡Hasta Luego!
<manel2020> chao
<jmanuel_cool> saludos genteses
<manel2020> saludos
<erAbuelo> buenas
<fosco_> buenas
<zul0> Hola, alguien sabe porqué me sale este adaptador eth0:avahi en ifconfig?
<zul0> en el archivo interfaces no aparece nada raro...
<erAbuelo> lo creara el avahi
<paco___> hola
<paco___> que tal?
<paco___> busco ayuda
<paco___> necesito saber si existen tutoriales para gimp , para crear imagenes de la nada he buscado en google y na de na
<manel2020> paco ¿que necesitas hacer con gimp?
<manel2020> aprender su uso?
<manel2020> o algo mas concreto?
<paco___> exactamente manel2020  lo que quiero es crear una imagen de la nada
<paco___> es decir desde 0
<paco___> sin ninguna foto ni nada
<manel2020> vale
<manel2020> pregunta 2-> ¿que deseas obtener? un ejemplo de resultado
<paco___> pues por ejemplo una imagen de un paisaje de noche
<paco___> o algo mas abtracto
<paco___> como el tipico tema de escritorio
<manel2020> es decir un estilo astistico...
<manel2020> vale, tienes algun conocimiento de dibujo y pintura?
<paco___> si
<paco___> algo
<fosco_> gimp no te sirve para "pintar" (aunque podría llegar a hacerse con mucho esfuerzo)
<paco___> fosco no quiero pintar
<manel2020> entonces debes usar simplemente la brocha y el uso de capas y la mezcla del trazo
<manel2020> no es para hacer algo en 5 minutos
<paco___> no quiero hacer algo en 5 min
<fosco_> si no lo quieres usar para pintar como pretendes hacer un paisaje de noche sin partir de una imagen?
<paco___> ?¿?¿
<paco___> este fosco_
<paco___> mediante capas
<manel2020> lo siento fosco , no puedo coincidir contigo en que no se puede, es posible, es laborioso
<manel2020> pero ni mas ni menos que otras aplicaciones
<guampa> creo que gimp tiene un soporte limitado para dibujo con vectores tambien
<fosco_> manel2020, claro que se puede, pero no es un programa de dibujo
<guampa> tipo inkscape
<manel2020> eso son vectores, gimp es mas del estilo brocha o photoshop (muy cortito)
<paco___> algo como esto
<paco___> http://todogimp.com/?q=tutorial/paisaje-nocturno-f%C3%A1cil
<paco___> pero la historia es que le tutorial
<paco___> esta algo desfasado y es con otra version de gimp
<manel2020> na eso es bastante sencillo
<paco___> y ay muchas cosas que no encuentro en el mio
<paco___> pues manel2020  puedes decirme algun tuto donde encontrar algo parecido con una version mas reicente
<manel2020> dudo que puedas encontrar justo lo que buscas (esta todo muy desatendido)
<manel2020> lo que queda (como a la mayoria) es pillar la idea...
<paco___> no hay tutoriales para otras versiones de gimp?
<manel2020> en ese dibujo no necesitas nada especial de gimp
<manel2020> por lo que veo, hay unos trazos hechos con la brocha (carboncillo el cielo mas claro)
<paco___> que dices si esta hecho por capas
<manel2020> puntos de luz (na brocha fina) o te creas una estrella y la creas como brochas
<jmanuel_cool> revisen "My Paint", esta en un ppa
<manel2020> la montaña no tiene demasiad complejidad
<paco___> si no se ha tulicado en ningun momento la brocha o el pincel
<jmanuel_cool> paco___, manel2020 revisen "My Paint", esta en un ppa
<paco___> que es my paint?
<paco___> jmanuel_cool:
<jmanuel_cool> paco___, es un programa de edicion de iimagenes
<manel2020> lo de las capas depende la estrategia del autor, en este caso no tienen demasiado sentido, salvo que en vez de pintar el cielo, tengas un fondo del color del cielo y borres en la capa superior haciendo transparencia, de todos modos (el estilo del trazo es el del carboncillo, sea transparencia o pintado y difuminado)
<paco___> manel2020 que son capas que no hay nada pintado
<manel2020> si hay algo pintado...> al crear el nuevo
<manel2020> ya existe la primera capa (por defecto)
<manel2020> añade otra (ponle otros colores)
<manel2020> añade otra mas (con otros distintos) total 3 capas
<manel2020> es decir 3 colores
<manel2020> solo veras la primera capa
<manel2020> para ver las capas inferiores tienes que "borrar" lo que esta encima
<manel2020> tecnica de solapamiento de imagenes
<manel2020> para un dibujo sencillo sin difuminacion servira
<manel2020> si requieres difuminar (para obtener un efecto mas realista), debes fusionar la imagen
<manel2020> de modo que todo es una imgen y luefo difuminar
<manel2020> es complicado obtener resultados deseables a la primera ya que primero hay que experimentar dibujos basicos , volumenes, perspectivas con esta herramienta
<manel2020> es debido a que el medio con el que dibujas tiene una reglas que se comportan de un modo distinto al que buscas
<manel2020> esa imagen es un buen ejemplo para trabajar con brochas
<manel2020> lo que veo en el tuto es que tira de un recurso de libreria
<manel2020> algo llamado turbulencia
<manel2020> prueba a usar la brocha (pincel) galaxy (cualquiera de sus versiones)
<manel2020> es exactamente el mismo efecto
<manel2020> de hecho es descatable el uso de mucho elementos en ese tutorial para "aprender a usarlos"
<arielsanflo> saludos y buen dia
<arielsanflo> alguien me ayuda como instalar java1.7
<arielsanflo> en ubuntu 11.10
<arielsanflo> para no utilizar precompilado
<fosco_> no te sirve el que va con tu distribucion?
<GatoLoko> arielsanflo instala openjdk-7-jre, esta en los repositorios
<arielsanflo> como es el comando para saber cual java tiene uno instalado
<fosco_> java -version
<debsan> --
<arielsanflo> tengo la version 1.6
<eugenio_> hola
<eugenio_>  como puedo hacer que ubuntu reconzac  mi  driver wifi
<eugenio_> ??
<fosco_> en principio no debería necesitar nada
<arielsanflo> que targeta tienes
<eugenio_> ateheros ar 92 85
<arielsanflo> es usb
<eugenio_> perame
<eugenio_>  esque ese es un trendnet
<eugenio_> por el que me conecto
<eugenio_>  pero mi rajeta  no me la reconoce
<eugenio_> Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<fosco_> yo diria que la atheros debe estar detectada perfectamente
<eugenio_>  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)
<fosco_> abre un terminal y ejecuta iwconfig a ver que dice
<eugenio_> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any
<eugenio_>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off
<eugenio_>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<eugenio_>           Encryption key:off
<eugenio_>           Power Management:off
<fosco_> ahi la tienes
<fosco_> perfectamente detectada
<xangua> ......
<guampa> !paste eugenio_
<kubot> eugenio_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<rommel> buenas tardes
<rommel> alguien sabria como hacerle al firefox para que salga en español pues al aceptar una actualisacion me quedo en ingles
<xangua> en los complementos de firefox, sección de lenguajes, desactiva el inglés
<xangua> rommel:
<rommel> Hola xangua  y como hacerle soy cero ingles
<rommel> aver como me ba gracias
<rommel> te puedo mandar una captura aver si vos con eso me decis ?
<xangua> herramientas - complementos
<xangua> tools - addons ¿
<rommel> ok ch perdon saves si hay q reiniciar o no la maquina
<xangua> aaah...no
<rommel> xangua una consulta saves como hacer para recuperar el groop
<rommel> pues pienso formaear la particion de windows en mi pc y seguro q al instalar denuebo no me ba a dejar arrancar ubuntu
<arielsanflo> grub diras
<rommel> te preguntaras por q tengo wind.pues en mixxx en mi pc no handa bien lo instale i en la pantalla me parpadea mal la parte superior de lapantalla
<rommel> si
<rommel> grub
<arielsanflo> que windows es
<rommel> seven
<rommel> ya una ves me paso q reinstale seven pero sin formatear esa particion
<rommel> y no me dejo arrancar el grub
<rommel> la macana es q no guarde la informacion de como hacerle
<arielsanflo> y que ubuntu tienes
<arielsanflo> inicia desde un live cd
<rommel> ok luego
<arielsanflo> o usblive y has estos pas
<rommel> si desime
<rommel> podes pasrmelo en un pasteo
<arielsanflo> http://www.noticiasubuntu.com/reinstalar-grub-2-despues-de-instalar-windows-7/
<arielsanflo> hay muchas maneras
<arielsanflo> te paso dos haber cual te sirve
<arielsanflo> bejo tu responsabilidad
<arielsanflo> http://ubuntu-cosillas.blogspot.com/2011/09/reparar-el-grub-de-forma-muy-facil.html
<arielsanflo> hay esta trata haber
<arielsanflo> y si no me avisas
<seyacat> Bue nas!
<arielsanflo> buenas
<rommel> ok gracias
<seyacat> Estoy actualmente usando natty, tengo otra partición con precise, en precise el wifi funcione muymuy mal, o es lento en demacia, o simplemente no sirve. Por ahi vi que habia que desctivar IPV6, alguno a tenido algun problema similar?
<xangua> seyacat: para pangolin #ubuntu+1
<fosco_> seyacat, a mi me va bien
<seyacat> hay un canal de pangolin, gracias
<seyacat> yo estuve peleando unos meses con oneiric, pero me rendi por que el bluettoth era una desgracia, ahora actualice esa particion a precise, y anda simplemente peor que oneiric, es una lastima
<rommel> arielsanflo: buena la pagina te agradesco aver como me ba mas tarde te cuento boy a empesar asiendo el bakup de windos
<arielsanflo> bueno hablamos
<rommel> gracias
<rommel> aya boy
<wiherna> mi placa se recalienta demasiado, y laptop se bloquea y muere inmediatamente, pienso que puede ser que necesito actualizar la BIOS, y para eso estoy leyendo acerca del Flashrom, que me recomiendan? alguno lo ha utilizado alguna vez? como mas puedo actualizar mi BIOS desde ubuntu? se bien que la actualizacion de la BiOS no depende del sis operativo, pero por dios, debe haber alguna manera de hacerlo desde acá. tengo ubuntu 11.04 y un toshiba satellite
<wiherna>  u505.Gracias
<fosco_> lo que te recomiendo es que bajes la frecuencia de trabajo de la cpu
<wiherna> como lo hago fosco??
<fosco_> tienes applets para hacerlo
<fosco_> o directamente por consola
<wiherna> no se si tengo applets para hacerlo
<fosco_> sudo cpufreq-selector --cpu=0 --governor="powersave" --frequency=1000000
<fosco_> eso forzaría el modo powersave a una frecuencia de 1Ghz del core1
<wiherna> y que es lo que estoy haciendo ahi?
<fosco_> suponiendo que tu cpu soporte esa frecuencia
<wiherna> y que prestaciones estoy perdiendo con eso?
<fosco_> pues depende
<fosco_> estas reduciendo la "velocidad punta" de tu cpu
<fosco_> si nunca la tienes a tope ni lo notarás
<fosco_> si usas procesos que usan intensamente cpu notarás q van mas lentos
<wiherna> no, no la tengo al tope
<wiherna> como miro al frecuencia a la que está funcionando actualmente?
<Crashbit> wiherna: es como poner un limitador al coche, si siempre vas a 120km/h y pones el limitador a 160km/h, en un coche que puede llegar a 240km/h, no lo notarás
<Crashbit> wiherna: pero si a veces vas a 180km/h luego si que lo notarás
<wiherna> ok, como miro la frecuencia a la que actualmente corre mi procesador?
<leandroandresbar> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<rommel> buenas
<arielsanflo> buenas
<rommel> alguien sabria decirme un pen drive para que los paquetes u archivos se puedan leer tanto en linux como en windows en q hay q formatearlos en fat32 ,fat o nts?
<fosco_> suele usarse fat32
<fosco_> pero si son archivos muy grandes tendrás q usar ntfs
<rommel> gracias fosco
<rommel> empieso con el bakup
<Yadira-007> hola que programa es bueno para convertir fotos ?
<Yadira-007> recomendenme uno facil de usar
<fosco_> Yadira-007, hay muchos, depende de lo q quieras hacer exactamente te irá mejor uno u otro
<fosco_> yo uso gthumb
<Yadira-007> grasias ;)
<Administrador> cuanto tarda al instalar ubuntu la acion de "Eliminado archivos conflictivos del sistema operativo"? llevo 30 miinutos y no avanza la barra, es posible que halla sido un error?
<Deckon> Administrador, checaste el md5sum de tu iso?
<Administrador> no se que es eso
<mimecar> la ISO que usas puede tener errores
<mimecar> Administrador: ¿qué version de Ubuntu estas usando?
<Administrador> uff pa o que tardo, corrijanme , descargue la iso de la pagina pero al intentar ponerla en usb con el usb universal no me la reconocia y en cambio me decia que podia extraer los archivos ocn el wrar
<Administrador> intento instalar 12.04
<mimecar> Administrador: esa version no ha salido
<mimecar> el soporte lo tienes en el canal inglés #ubuntu+1
<Administrador> la beta si, solo para probar en disco aparte
<mimecar> como te ha dicho Deckon, comprueba que la ISO esté bien descargada
<Administrador> dejando de lado el 12.04, al intentar instalar de nuevo el 11.11 me sale el mismo error
<mimecar> comprueba la ISO
<Administrador> pero 2 iso? ok, dejame ver que
<Administrador> otra cosa, para no perder /home solo se nesecita el nombre de usuario y contraseña, nada de nombre de equipo o nombre del propietario? no recuerdo cual era el primer cuadro
<Deckon> ??
<Administrador> al cambiar de versiones y no perder los archivos
<mimecar> Administrador: si tienes /home aparte no los pierdes
<mimecar> (siempre que no formatees esa partición)
<Ignacio> Hola!
<Administrador> pero tengo entendido que hay que poner ciertos datos igual para que no haya conflictos, cuales?
<Deckon> solo tienes que indicar en el particionado que esa particion va a ser tu home y que no quieres formatear
<mimecar> Administrador: que datos
<Administrador> pero si tengo /home encripatado no mw dwjara acceder a los archivos
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> claro que no
<mimecar> cuando pongas la contraseña de cifrado podras acceder
<mimecar> si pierdes la contraseña pierdes todo
<Administrador> ya, pero esa se pone durante la instalacion o posterior a?
<mimecar> lo tendrás que indicar en la particion si no borras /home
<mimecar> en la instalacion
<mimecar> y esperar que el sistema sea capaz de montar la particion
<Administrador> y en los recuadros que dicen "Su nombre" y "El nombre del equipo" no cuenta? solo ussuario y contraseña_
<mimecar> no lo se
<mimecar> mis instalaciones no usan cifrado
<mimecar> ahora que version de ubuntu tienes instalado?
<Administrador> supongo que deberia empezar a hacerlo asi
<Administrador> ninguna, intento instalar 11.10
<mimecar> de que version de ubuntu tienes una particion /home
<Administrador> no tengo idea, una de hace unos años pero no queria perderla
<Administrador> es otro disco
<mimecar> si tiene varios años
<mimecar> guarda una copia de los datos y formatea la particion
<Administrador> lo que me lleva a la otra pregunta, como hago para copiarlo desde live cd? ya que me dice que esta cifrada, en donde pongo la contraseña
<mimecar> tendrás que montar la particion desde la consola
<mimecar> y pasarle la informacion en los parámetors
<Administrador> ok, parece que esta cobierto la mayoria, gracias
<mimecar> cobierto?
<Administrador> arreglado, pensado
<Administrador> aqui hay un "ANDBPV"_
<Administrador> ?
<flecky> buenas
<hashashin> nas
<Pc_> hola
<Pc_> alguien sabe si puedo usar un router como antena wifi?
<guampa> si, siempre y cuando tenga una antena wifi
<talueses> Saludos!
<talueses> Para instalar gwibber en Ubuntu 11.04 implica la instalación de las librearias GTK3??
<mimecar> dependerá si esa versión las tiene como dependencias
<Morell> Hola a todos...
<Morell> alguien que tenga instalado 11.10?
<Morell> pueden confirmarme si tienen el problema de los cuadro de lista reducidos...
<mimecar> ¿tienes puestas todas las actualizaciones?
<talueses> mimecar, Es la versión 3.1.4
<Morell> en algunas ventanas de configuración como por ejemplo Herramientas de Red?
<mimecar> talueses: ¿está en los repositorios de la 10.04?
<mimecar> Morell: ¿lo tienes actualizado?
<talueses> mimecar, Si.
<Morell> mimecar, sí.
<mimecar> sube una captura de pantalla
<mimecar> talueses: si está, ya verás si tiene gtk3 como dependencia
<mimecar> aunque la 11.04 no lleva gnome 3
<talueses> Entonces es un no.
<talueses> (Creo.)
<talueses> Ya que, puede que las lleve, pero para versiones siguientes. No para la 10.04.
<talueses> O me equivoco?
<mimecar> instala el programa y lo verás
<talueses> Es que eso es lo que no quiero. :)
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> quieres usar el programa si o no
<talueses> Sólo quiero saber si esa versión usa gtk3 para saber si usarlo o no.
<mimecar> mira en la web de ubuntu las dependencias que tiene el programa
<mimecar> aunque usara GTK3, eso a ti no afecta
<talueses> Aunque use Gnome2?
<mimecar> claro que no
<mimecar> GTK3 es una librería
<mimecar> si añades repositorios externos de gnome 3 si que te puede afectar
<talueses> mimecar, Gracias men!
<Morell> mimecar, http://ubuntuone.com/1hlyLJrJgbxNFL7gRgSjvI
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo en el sistema y mira si pasa lo mismo
<Morell> mimecar, pasa lo mismo en el liveCD...
<mimecar> has comprobado la suma MD5 de la ISO?
<Morell> mimecar, sí
<Morell> alguien que tenga instalado 11.10?
<rommel> buenas noches
<rommel> alguien sabria de algun paquete que corra en linux y en windos
<rommel> para poder ver q harwart hay en una pc
<rommel> tengo una pc con xp y nno logro hacerle llegar internet pues le falta un driver
<rommel> alguno portable  es q no logro ponerlo en un pendrive
<rommel> algun canal donde c pueda hblar de otro tema q no sea esclusico ubuntu
<rommel> optopic
<Crashbit> !ot
<rommel> ?
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<rommel> gracias kubot
<Crashbit> dnada
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-03
<MURGO> 😃
<Guest87598> buenas noches
<Guest87598> alguno de ud.podria ayudarme ,porfavor? pare que ha desaparecido aplicaciones ,lugares ,sistema de la parte superior del escritorio ,por otro lado si lograra solucionarlo ,eliminaria esa barra de unity ,es horrible....
<Guest87598> buenas noches guampa como estas...
<guampa> buenas noches
<guampa> todo bien
<Guest87598> jaja,al final con tanto tocarlo todo desconfigure el escritorio
<Guest87598> me alegro guampa
<guampa> mmm, no sabria ayudarte con esto, no he usado aun unity
<Guest87598> no se trata de unity
<guampa> mira antes de 11.04 que desaparezca el menu era por lo comun una falla en gnome-panel
<Guest87598> creo recordar que ubuntu 11.10 viene de serie con aplicaciones ,lugares ,sistema en la esquina superior izquierda de el escritorio verdad?
<guampa> no lo se :/ estoy en 10.10
<Guest87598> ah ok
<Guest87598> porque no quisiste actualizar?
<guampa> porque anda perfecto, y cada vez que actualice perdi mucho tiempo personalizando y arreglando problemas
<guampa> como sabia que 11.04 iba a ser problematico, pues, no actualice
<Guest87598> yo estaba en 11.04 y actualice a 11.10
<Crashbit> yo uso 12.04 :DD
<Crashbit> Pero soy algo temerario xD
<Guest87598> creo entender que es problematico cuando es una version beta o como ahora 12.04lts
<Merarys> 12.4 esta malo todavia,,me da problemas
<Guest87598> merarys por que no esperaste...
<Merarys> me manda a enviar reportes de problemas de cada 20 minutos
<Crashbit> Merarys: es que precisamente 12.04 debe estar así
<Guest87598> todavia esta en desarrollo
<Merarys> no espere por que es LTS
<Crashbit> Merarys: debe ser así para que reportes los bugs
<Crashbit> Merarys: no es LTS
<Merarys> los reporto asi lo mejoran
<Crashbit> Merarys: lo será cuado salga, pero aun no ha salido
<Crashbit> Merarys: no es que la mejoren, es que la están construyendo
<Guest87598> de eso se trata de reportar para poder buscar soluciones
<Crashbit> Merarys: es como decir que una casa a medio construir es mala, no es mala, es que aun no está acabada
<Merarys> ps queria ayudar en esa parte,,me gustan los LTS de ubuntu,,seria una aportacion a la comunidad reportar problemas
<Merarys> no me guarda las configuraciones
<guampa> gentes, les pido si podemos continuar en -cafe, asi queda este canal libre para consultas
<Guest87598> siempre y cuando no te genere demaseado problema supongo...
<Merarys> se puede instalar el equalizador a 12.4 ?
<Merarys> el pulse audio equalizer
<Guest87598> causaba problema en 11.10?
<Guest87598> guampa que es cafe...
<Merarys> en el 11.10 instalaba pero no funcionaba,,es correcto,,yo lo intente
<Merarys> cafe creo que es la sala de charlas y no de ayuda
<guampa> Guest87598: #ubuntu-es-cafe, canal para charla general
<Guest87598> jaja y yo por eso queria cerciorarme de que no solo me paso a mi
<Guest87598> bueno eso hacemos no?
<Guest87598> perdon guampa es que no se como funciona bien eso
<guampa> Guest87598: como funciona que?
<Guest87598> alguien puede ayudarme a recuperar ,aplicaciones ,lugares,sistema ....
<Guest87598> el chat guampa
<guampa> ah
<guampa> solo te unes con /join #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Merarys> Guest87598 : explicate
<Guest87598> ah es otra sala quizas?
<Merarys> Guest87598 : que vercion usas,problema etc ?
<Guest87598> en la parte superior del escritorio deberia aparecer eso y no esta
<guampa> Guest87598: si
<Guest87598> he intentado buscar la solucion por todas partes y cuando crei que encontre la posible.... no funciono
<Guest87598> entiendo guampa
<Guest87598> no se si podre estar en tantos sitios a la vez jajaja
<Guest87598> estoy con 11.10
<Guest87598> tu tambien merarys
<Merarys> no 12.4 Beta1
<guampa> Guest87598: probaste simplemente reiniciando la sesion?
<Merarys> quieres ver el menu ?
<Guest87598> he reiniciado 100 veces hoy
<Guest87598> merarys lo tengo en una barra inferior cairo dock
<Merarys> pues si de algo te as dado cuenta es que tienes tremenda computadora,,no a explotado todavia ;)
<Guest87598> aun asi queria solucionar ese problema para eliminar la barra unity lateral
<Merarys> ok,y no as intentado agregandolo como se agregan applets al panel ?
<Merarys> gnome shell me sugirieron una vez y parece a 10.4
<Merarys> escojes al iniciar la opcion de 2D
<Merarys> asi creo era,,pero pregunta para asegurarte
<Guest87598> si inicio con 2d
<Merarys> pero instalaste el gnome-shell
<guampa> Guest87598: aca parece haber material para eso http://askubuntu.com/questions/58172/how-to-revert-to-gnome-classic
<guampa> (in inglish)
<Guest87598> puse eso en youtube ...¿Desapareció Menú Aplicaciones, Lugares y Sistema de Ubuntu? pero no funciono
<Guest87598> si gnome shelll esta instalado
<Guest87598> guampa podria ser una posible solucion pero no se si arriesgarme ,ademas de parecer complicadete creo que cuando inicio sesion tengo opcion de elegir gnome shell....
<Guest87598> por lo que estuve leyendo ai el procedimiento comienza por instalar gnome shelll y yo ya lo tengo
<guampa> si parece bastante trabajo
<Guest87598> supongo que es lago que le ha pasado a mas gente a si que si hay alguien a quien le haya pasado que de su solucion please
<Guest87598> en realidad no es por el trabajo,si por eso fuera no estuviera buscando solucionarlo
<Guest87598> el principio de todo comienza por instalar gnome shelll ,entonces ya no me cuadra
<guampa> porque?
<guampa> si lo que queres es deshacerte de unity, la opcion es gnome shell
<Guest87598> cuando inicio tengo opcion de elegir gnome shell
<guampa> si, por lo que dice ese tuto estas modificando la opcion de gnome shell, el escritorio de unity queda igual (roto en tu caso)
<Guest87598> ya lo he provado y lo que ocurre es que cambia todo en absoluto ,pierdo la cairo dock que tanto me costo configurar y ademas los indicadores derechos superiores tambien...
<guampa> en cuanto a cairo dock seguramente es que tenes que habilitar esa sesion de gnome shell para que funcione con compiz (detallado en ese tuto), lo de los indicadores superiores tambien creo que indica una solucion
<Guest87598> no necesitaria tener esa barra lateral por que lo tengo por duplicado abajo con cairo
<Guest87598> no se... cuando inicio con gnome shell incluso parece que cambia el tamaño o resolucion de los indicadores superiores fecha,hora etc...
<Guest87598> entonces tu crees que debo reiniciar con gnome shelll y seguir al paso ese tuto?
<Guest87598> se que perderia al menos 2 horitas....
<guampa> mira, es riesgoso podes perder mucho mas que 2 horitas
<guampa> ojo si tenes datos que puedas perder o algo asi, tene en cuenta que eso no tiene ningun soporte oficial
<guampa> mas alla de eso va en gusto y ganas de cada uno
<guampa> si yo estuviera en tu lugar, seguramente lo haria :)
<Guest87598> si tendre que hacer un recovery,o quizas tambien pueda crear un usuario nuevo que no sea root
<guampa> estas usando como root?
<Guest87598> ok guampa ,pero lo de poner el escritorio estilo jacker ya seria demaseado no.... jajajaja
<guampa> y, si no estas muy seguro de lo que haces yo te diria que uses el sistema como viene
<Guest87598> si
<guampa> cuando sepas mas podras ver
<guampa> y no uses el sistema como root
<guampa> usa root via sudo, solamente cuando sea necesario. es buena costumbre
<Guest87598> si asi lo hago
<Guest87598> guampa hay que trastear un poco tambien si no te quedas estancado y no aprendes cosas nuevas
<Guest87598> mira los compañeros ya estan usando 12.04
<Guest87598> y reportando fallos cada dia
<guampa> si claro que esta bien
<guampa> en la maquina que usas para trabajar diariamente tal vez no sea tan acertado eso si
<Guest87598> es fastidioso pero pienso que tambien se aprende sobre todo a nuestro nivel....
<guampa> salvo en una vm, maquina o particion extra
<Guest87598> es ats en lo cierto
<Guest87598> por suerte ademas tengo tres maquinas mas ademas de esta
<guampa> entonces si no tenes datos importantes y tenes el tiempo no perdes nada, tambien podes intentar agregar un usuario nuevo y ver si asi funciona bien unity
<guampa> con una config de usuario fresca
<Guest87598> sabes aun no he probado vmware
<Guest87598> creo esta semana lo probare...
<Merarys> acabo de hacer lo que decia el como hacer-  http://askubuntu.com/questions/58172/how-to-revert-to-gnome-classic en el 12.4 y parece al 10.4,,sin problema alguno todavia
<guampa> bueno saberlo Merarys
<Guest87598> lo has provado en 12.04?
<Guest87598> funciona?
<Merarys> es perfercto ahora,,se quedan todas las integraciones de thunderbird en panel de mensajes con el parecido de 10.4,y para mi responde mas rapido
<Guest87598> te consume menos recursos quieres decir?
<Merarys> 12.4 funciona,,se deja usar,,yo simplemente le agregue gnome-shell y ya,,esoji la opcion de classic y ya,,,,si consume menos,,pero responde mas rapidito
<Guest87598> entonces ahora debes tener aplicaciones ,lugares ,sistema arriba en la izquierda cierto?
<Merarys> eso es asi
<Merarys> identico al 10.4 de factoria,,tal como viene el 10.4  bn parecido
<Merarys> para mi se queda asi por siempre
<Guest87598> te parece mas facil ,mas bonito? oquizas mas rapido....
<Merarys> y no tuve que editar nada en nano gedit
<Merarys> ambos
<Merarys> 10.4 deberia tener soporte de por vida
<Guest87598> pensaba que 12.04 no tendria que enviar a 10 .04 ni de lejos....
<Merarys> bueno por lo que veo unity se queda LTS
<Guest87598> no lo he visto la verdad....
<Merarys> ps no te pierdes de nada,,es parecido al 11.10
<Guest87598> esperare a que pueda actualizar y posiblemente lo haga entonces....
<Merarys> estoy tan contenta,,por primera vez en mi vida desde que uso ubuntu se conecto automaticamente mi xchat a los 2 canales a la vez el de ingles y el latino
<Guest87598> si pero supongo cambiaran cosas mas importantes como kernel,etc...
<Merarys> no importa que kernel usen las luces de la pantalla de mi laptop no reducen densidad
<Merarys> me cegan y me da dolor de cabeza en poco tiempo
<Guest87598> jaja
<Guest87598> en tonces que hago ,lo hago ,no lo hago.... cahisss
<Guest87598> lastima que no hayas probado con 11.10
<Guest87598> me ahorrarias todo esto
<Guest87598> paren tonterias pero en realidad no lo son... para mi lo bueno es buscar la sencillez ,la facilidad de acceder en 1 segundo...
<Merarys> para mi tambn,,uniti hace un buen trabajo poniendose en el medio de ti y las aplicaciones
<Guest87598> y claro con aplicaciones ,lugares ,sistema esta muy bueno
<Guest87598> no merarys unity no.......
<Merarys> ubuntu 12.4 beta1 con gnome-shell y la opicon de gnome classic es bn parecido al 10.4,,tiene limitaciones,,como agragar algo mas al panel,,no me deja,,pero de ahy en adelante es perfecto
<Merarys> quiero gritar  AMO UBUNTU
<Guest87598> tendras que buscar tutoriales ,para que no te pase commo a mi....
<Merarys> no puedo integrar system monitor al panel de 12.4
<Merarys> el gnome-shell no es del todo como 10.4  o habra algun hakc para eso ?
<Itxshell> ubuntu 11.10 me esta dando problemas para redimencionar las particiones, alguien sabe por que da este error?
<Merarys> estaran montadas al momento de editarlas ?
<Itxshell> Merarys:  no
<koodezez> :)
<Itxshell> las particiones que deseo redimencionar son de otro sistema
<Itxshell> aun asi no me lo permite
<arielsanflo> saludos
<dabor_> Itxshell, que error te dá?
<Itxshell> intento redimencionar el disco y simplemente me dice esapcio inutil
<Itxshell> solo tengo 3 particiones primarias
<Itxshell> y si hago la swap no me deja tener la de ubuntu
<dabor_> Itxshell, para redimensionar el espacio tiene que ser continuo y estar libre
<dabor_> Itxshell, no se pueden tener más de 4 primarias
<dabor_> 3 particiones + raiz + swap son 5
<dabor_> tendrias que crear una extendida y adentro todas las logicas que necesites
<Itxshell> lo se y eso es lo que te dije
<Itxshell> tengo 3 particiones nada mas
<Itxshell> dos primarias y la swap que es logica
<dabor_> Itxshell, y cuantas más necesitas crear?
<Itxshell> una mas para ext4
<guampa> Itxshell: podes usar el daemon "swapspace" y ya no necesitas mas una particion de swap
<Itxshell> para poder poner alli a ubuntu
<Itxshell> ok te explico tengo 1 con el mbr  2 con winbugs  3 swap...es logica
<dabor_> Itxshell, con una más primaria no deberias tener problemas, la swap la podrias crear con un archivo en lugar de una particion
<Itxshell> pero ya no me deja hacer la ext4
<arielsanflo> haslo con un cd live
<dabor_> Itxshell, si mal no me dan las cuentas ya hay 4 particiones primarias
<Itxshell> deberia poder crearla pero al espacio que quedo me dice espacio inutil
<arielsanflo> gparted
<dabor_> Itxshell, no te va a dejar crear una quinta
<Itxshell> solo tengo 2 primarias y una logica
<dabor_> Itxshell, y donde estas intentando crear otra partición? si no lo haces dentro de la extendida no va
<Itxshell> ok dabor el disco tiene suficiente espacio
<Itxshell> le quite 50 gb a una particion de 200gb
<Itxshell> ese espacio me lo reconoce como inutil
<Itxshell> y no me permite añadirlo y crear la ext4
<dabor_> Itxshell, no se como explicarte que no podés crear más de 4 primarias
<Itxshell> :-( no quiero 4
<Itxshell> no me entiendes que solo necesito 4 primarias
<Itxshell> yo solo tengo el mbr que es primaria
<Itxshell> la de winbugs que es primaria
<Itxshell> no hay mas primarias en mi disco
<Itxshell> solo necesito una mas en esa pc para poder instalar ubuntu
<dabor_> <Itxshell> ok te explico tengo 1 con el mbr  2 con winbugs  3 swap...es logica
<Itxshell> jajaja 1 es al primera
<Itxshell> 2 es la segunda
<Itxshell> perdon me di a mal entender
<Itxshell> enumere las particiones como 1 , 2 , 3 y 4
<dabor_> Itxshell, hace una pastebin de sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Itxshell> gracias dabor_ pero es en otro pc
<Itxshell> algo dificil de hacer capturas
<Itxshell> ya vengo
<arielsanflo> alguien me puede decir que tiene de nuevo el 12.04
<granjero> arielsanflo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
<granjero> ahi hay data
<granjero> =)
<arielsanflo> gracias grangero
<Pierrot> hola todos de nuevo
<archa> buenas a todos
<archa> estoy algo desesperado
<koodezez> tssss no se desespere chico.
<archa> disculpe mi portatil compaq cq56 204
<archa> LA
<archa> no tiene sonido en ubuntu
<archa> reproduce los las musica por que instale vlc player
<archa> pero nos e escucha nada,disculpe no se que peudo hacer
<archa> garcias por su comprension
<archa> por favor me pueden ayudar por favor
<chilicuil> buenas noches o/
<ourizo> Hola, ¿es muy complicado hacer que se vea el portátil en un monitor externo¿
<ourizo> ?
<erAbuelo> si el portatil tiene salida vga, no
<ourizo> erAbuelo, Gracias, croe que si
<erAbuelo> pues, nada solo tienes que pinchar ahi el monitor y listo
<ourizo> Gracias, Resulta que me gusta trabajar con el portátil separado de mi a 2 metros, con mi teclado inalámbrico y mi ratón de cable (para no perderlo),  He visto que un monitor de 21" custa unos 100 € y a ver si no se me queda pequeño :D
<erAbuelo> :)
 * xoan buenas
<g4zz> hola buenas
<g4zz> tengo un pequeño problema para abrir un archivo .rar
<g4zz> e intentado con rar
<g4zz> unrar
<g4zz> y rada
<g4zz> y nada
<dylan66> abrelo con gestor de archivadores
<g4zz> grax
<lunatiCC0> buenas
<lunatiCC0> alguien puede decirme como limpiar toda la configuracion de red
<lunatiCC0> networkmanager y /etc/network como si recien estuviera instalado
<guampa> lunatiCC0:  networkmanager desde la interfaz de networkmanager, /etc/network/interfaces deja las lineas que digan "lo" solamente
<lunatiCC0> guampa: ademas pppeoconf el no me deja usar NetworkManager
<geovani> holaa
<Ignacio> Hla ;9
<geovani> necesito ayuda con mi pantalla esta demaciada amplia
<Ignacio> geovani:  Ve a "sistema"
<geovani> como ago para arreglarla
<geovani> ok
<Ignacio> Preferencias --> Monitores
<Ignacio> Listo?
<Ignacio> Cambia la resolucion a una mas grande y listo (o una mas chica anda probando)
<Ignacio> Funciono?
<geovani> aguarda
<Ignacio> OK
<Ignacio> ,.
<geovani> holaa
<Ignacio> geovani: ? Funciono
<geovani> no funciona
<Ignacio> geovani:  Me mandas una screen de tu escritorio
<Ignacio> o la subis a imagebin
<Ignacio> ?
<geovani> como ago para suvir la imagen??
<Ignacio> Espera
<Ignacio> Tienes email
<mimecar> geovani: ¿que versión de ubuntu usas?
<Ignacio> porque no me la mandas por email
<mimecar> usa imagebin
<geovani> ubuntu 9
<mimecar> 9 que
<Ignacio> mimecar: (No es una versión vieja ubuntu 9? )
<geovani> linux vercion 9...
<mimecar> geovani: si usas la 9.10 no tiene soporte ya
<geovani> solo eso see
<geovani> :D
<Ignacio> geovani:  No sabes que versión de Ubuntu usas?
<geovani> noo
<Ignacio> geovani:  Espera.
<geovani> ok
<mimecar> geovani: tendrás que actualizar a una más reciente
<Ignacio> kubot: Hola | CarlosNeyPastor
<kubot> CarlosNeyPastor: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<geovani> ok como actualizo
<Ignacio> geovani: Dame un min
<geovani>  ok
<Ignacio> geovani:  Anda a una terminal
<geovani> ok
<Ignacio> escribi
<Ignacio> "lsb_release -a"
<Ignacio> Y copia en paste.ubuntu.com
<Ignacio> lo que dice
<geovani> ok
<Ignacio> sabes usar "paste.ubuntu.com" no?
<geovani> no
<Ignacio> entra a paste..
<geovani> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<Ignacio> Donde dice "poster" pone Geovani
<Ignacio> y donde dice
<Ignacio> Content, escribi lo que larga lsb_release -a
<mimecar> geovani: di que número de versión te dice
<geovani> 9.10 vercion
<Ignacio> (Uf,, que Vieja :( )
<geovani> sii
<mimecar> acabarás antes con una instalación nueva
<geovani> dime como actualizo mi vercion de ubuntu?'
<Ignacio> geovani:  Tienes un Usb o grabadora de CD (Es lo mas facil.. )
<geovani> usb
<mimecar> si aún quieres actualizar directamente
<mimecar> haz una copia de todos los dat
<Ignacio> geovani:  Descarga la ISO, desde aqui ubuntu.com
<mimecar> y después update-manager -d
<Ignacio> geovani:  Y usa Creador de Discos de arranque  y busca la ISO.
<Ignacio> y le das iniciar y listo ;)
<Ignacio> DEspues seteas tu bios para que arranque desde el usb.
<Ignacio> Sigues los pasos y "wala" tendras ubuntu 11.10 ( o el que desees)
<Ignacio> Ahora, alguien me puede ayudar ;)
<geovani> ok gracias
<Ignacio> geovani:  En ubuntu.com esta todo
<Ignacio> geovani:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<mimecar> si descargas la iso tendrás que formatear, copia los datos
<Ignacio> mimecar:  NO
<geovani> ok
<mimecar> seguro que te deja actualizar desde la 9.10 ?
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Ubuntu permite actualizar desde la 9.10 a la 11.10
<Ignacio> o desde la 4.10
<Ignacio> mimecar:  SEGURISIMO.
<Ignacio> Ahora, alguien me ayuda ;)
<Ignacio> Necesito tener varios sistemas operativos en un USB
<VADER> hola chanel
<Ignacio> kubot: Hola | VADER
<kubot> VADER: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Ignacio> m4v:  Talvez me puedas ayudar
<Ignacio> Alguien me puede ayudar.
<Ignacio> Necesito que Kubot este en el canal #ubuntu-uy
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Sabes si puedo llamar a Kubot a #ubuntu-uy
<mimecar> desde otro canal no
<Ignacio> mimecar: Pero si kubot se puede unir a #ubuntu-uy
<mimecar> lo tendrás que ejecutar tu mismo desde algún servidor
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Es posible?
<Ignacio> mimecar:  ? Como hago eso ;)
<mimecar> mira la documentación del bot
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Me pasas la web
<mimecar> no la tengo
<Ignacio> OK
<Crashbit> Ignacio: mira en lauchpad, creo que la documentación de kubot está en launchpad
<Ignacio> Crashbit: OK
<Ignacio> No encuentro nada, sobre comollamarlo a mi canal
<Ignacio> !ayuda
<kubot> Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Ignacio> !ayuda join
<kubot> Ignacio: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<mimecar> !ot Ignacio
<kubot> Ignacio: #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Ignacio> ;)
<Ignacio> !silencio
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'silencio'.
<Ignacio> !ok
<kubot> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Ignacio> !test
 * kubot ¡Estas poniendo a prueba mi paciencia!
<Ignacio> !hola Pierrot
<kubot> Pierrot: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<Pierrot> :o hola  a todos
 * xoan buenas
<Ignacio> !hola xoan
<kubot> xoan: ¡Hola! Bienvenido/a a #Ubuntu-es :D
<mimecar> Ignacio: no hace falta que saludes a todos los que entran
<Ignacio> !hola mimecar
<kubot> mimecar: Mira lo que dije hace un momento.
<Ignacio> OK ok
<Ignacio> Perdona
<ourizo> Holas. Acabo de conectar un cable desde la salida del portátil, a la entrada VGA de un monitor-Televisor,  he puesto el monitor en modo PC, pero no muestra la imagen
<mimecar> le has dicho al pc que saque la imagen?
<ourizo> no, no sabía como iba el tema
<mimecar> si es un portátil usa las teclas de función
<ourizo> Ok, voy a intentarlo
<ourizo> mimecar,  Haí has estado.    "tienes mis dies"           Gracias
<Goku> Hace un esfuerzo por escribir bien y queda peor.
<ourizo> ¿se puede desactivar el monitor del portátil para ahorrar electricidad? ¿Es complicado poner diferentes cosas en cada pantalla?
<mimecar> 1º si, 2º define cosas
<ourizo> cosas podría ser tener un escritorio diferente en cada pantalla
<ourizo> un escritorio virtuale
<ourizo> virtual
<vstryker1000> Hola amigos saben si hay JARVIS para ubuntu 11.10
<juanpa> hola a todos: alguno sabe como hago para desabilitar el lightdm grafico y que ubuntu 11.10 ingrese directamente a una sesion en consola
<vstryker1000> La verdad
<vstryker1000> es que
<vstryker1000> Primero debes isntalar la Xterminal
<vstryker1000> XTERM
<vstryker1000> Pero por que deseas cambiar Xterm?
<mimecar> juanpa: haciendo que el sistema use un init de texto
<mimecar> aunque en consola no se si tienes la opción de poner el password
<juanpa> mimecar yo intente crear un init en /etc
<mimecar> para? el 3 es un arranque en modo texto
<juanpa> aja
<juanpa> pero no me funciona
<mimecar> en que sentido
<juanpa> no se que configuracion tengo que hacer para que
<juanpa> no me salga
<juanpa> el gestor
<mimecar> no
<juanpa> grafico de sesiones
<mimecar> si te sale lightdm, no estas usando el runlevel 3
<juanpa> mmmm....
<juanpa> yo cree el /etc/inittab
<juanpa> eso es correcto?
<mimecar> no
<juanpa> upssss
<mimecar> si necesitas una arranque en consola, ¿para que has instalado ubuntu normal?
<juanpa> lo que pasa es que en un primer instante se instalo el ubuntu normalmente para un proyecto
<juanpa> pero luego nos dimos cuenta que era mejor no iniciar la sesion grafica
<juanpa> ese init cual es?
<mimecar> el 3
<mimecar> pero te pedirá contraseña en el login de consola
<juanpa> donde se modifica ese archivo init
<juanpa> ?
<juanpa> en ubuntu
<juanpa> quiero decir, cual es la ubicacion dentro del sistema de ese archivo
<mimecar> ahora ubuntu usa upstart
<mimecar> tendrás que buscar el nombre del archivo
<Deckon> juanpa, checa si es /etc/event.d/rc-default lo que buscas
<juanpa> Deckon: no encuentro ese directorio event.d
<fzeta> juanpa: find
<juanpa> fzeta: ok ejecutando..
<guisepe> hola
<Deckon> hi guisepe
<juanpa> Deckon: pregunta, en /etc/init hay un archivo llamado rc-sysinit.conf
<juanpa> en un principio pense que ese archivo era el que estaba buscando
<juanpa> y aunque lo modifique, no funciono
<Deckon> es qeu como dijo mimecar ubuntu ya no usa init si no upstart
<juanpa> podria ser ese archivo? y me falta hacer algo adicional?
<Deckon> yo ni idea de eso...estube buscando informacion y no encontre cosas realmente importantes
<Deckon> pastea el archivo
<juanpa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/867135/
<Deckon> juanpa, pues no, no creo que ese sea el archivo a modificar para cambiar el runlevel
<juanpa> mmmm
<chilicuil> weeee, tenemos ugj (ubuntu global jam) en el df, venganse (en el buen sentido) #ugj-df
<lolomg> lol
<lolomg> alguien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> no es más fácil preguntar directamente?
<juanpa> se supone que los archivos de configurarcion upstart estarian ubicados en /etc/init verdad?
<mimecar> no se supone
<m4v> juanpa: si, aunque algunos pueden seguir estando en el /etc/init.d, los que no se actulizaron a upstart
<juanpa> m4v: eso podria explicar por que los dos directorios nombres similares
<juanpa> tiene
<juanpa> se genera algun resgistro como carga upstart en el sistema?
<m4v> no puedo explicar porque son similares, simplemente son, /etc/init.d es usado por los viejos scripts del viejo sistema de inicio, /etc/init por upstart
<m4v> ni idea si hay un registro para upstart, en el syslog no muestra la carga de los sistemas?
<juanpa> para que sirve rc0.d rc1.d  .... rcS.d?
<juanpa> ubicados en /etc
<m4v> es del viejo sistema de inicio, no se si upstart lo usa, está por compatibilidad con los viejos scripts
<ClownOfGod> :d nos vemos al rato
<juanpa> m4v: mmm comprendo...
<m4v> no recuerdo bien para que era cada directorio, pero ubuntu trataba del rc2.d al rc6.d igual, rc1.d es para un usuario único, y rc0.d y rcS.d eran para el apagado o reinicio de la pc o algo así
<lucile> Hola a todos; acabo de instalarle a una amiga Ubuntu 10.04 y no consigo hacerle funcionar la tarjeta de red. su ordenador es un hp pavilion g7. si alguien puede ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho: he googleado bastante pero estoy bastante perdido. les dejo info sobre el estado de la tarjeta de red:
<lucile> version linux: DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<lucile> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
<lucile> DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid
<lucile> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS"
<lucile> Linux lucile-laptop 2.6.32-38-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 4 11:12:07 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<juanpa> m4v: es similar a lo que se especificaba en el /etc/inittab, pero dividido en archivos verdad?
<m4v> lucile: fijate que placa de red tiene con "lspci" y usá el pastebin para pegar texto
<m4v> !paste lucile
<kubot> lucile: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<juanpa> lucile, la tarjeta de red funcionaba en el momento de la instalar el ubuntu o en modo live cd?
<m4v> juanpa: creo que sí, honestamente nunca toqué mucho ahí y ya hace varios releases que no se usa el SysVinit que ya ni me acuerdo :P
<juanpa> m4v: me ocurre lo mismo :-) por eso ando preguntando insistentemente jejejej
<m4v> lucile: estabas en silencio por el paste que hiciste anteriormente todo lo último que pasaste no se vió, por favor, podés tratar de pasar mucho texto usando el pastebin?
<lucile> http://paste.ubuntu.com/867218/
<lucile> ok, sorry, no acotumbro a usar IRC :p
<m4v> lucile: mmmh, está usando el modulo r8169, yo se que ese modulo está medio fallado para otras placas realtek
<lucile> m4v, deberia usar otro modulo? no tengo ni idea d x dnd seguir :s
<m4v> lucile: no estoy seguro aún, estoy mirando a ver si encuentro algo, cual es el problema que tiene la placa de red? evidentemente no es problema de detección porque aparece en el lspci.
<erAbuelo> yo uso el r8169 sin problema
<lucile> no tengo ni idea, iwconfig me arroja cm resultado a no tengo extensiones wifi
<m4v> erAbuelo: estaba mirando eso, yo también lo estoy usando, el problema con el r8169 era con una placa en particular entonces.
<erAbuelo> la r8169 no es wifi
<m4v> lucile: es problema con el wifi o con la placa de red?
<lucile> con la wifi solamente
<erAbuelo> lucile: sudo ifconfig -a
<lucile> ok
<erAbuelo> pon la salida en pastebin
<lucile> ok
<m4v> lucile: bueno, pero lo que pasaste con el lspci es solamente de la placa ethernet, no la del wireless
<lucile> http://paste.ubuntu.com/867241/
<m4v> lucile: pasá el lspci con todos los dispositivos de red en vez de onu
<m4v> uno*
<lucile> si, ifconfig no m muestra la placa de la wireless
<erAbuelo> eso es la salida de ifconfig -a ?
<lucile> si
<erAbuelo> pues no detecta la wifi
<erAbuelo> o no tiene los drivers
<m4v> lucile: por favor pasa el lspci completo con todos los dispositivos de red.
<lucile> ok
<lucile> http://paste.ubuntu.com/867245/
<erAbuelo> seguramente es cosa de algun firmware necesario para la wifi que no viene por defecto
<m4v> creo que hay que compilar el driver wireless...
<lucile> dnd puedo encontrar el driver?
<lucile> he buscado x internet
<lucile> y lo mas cercano a he encontrado es: https://launchpad.net/~lexical/+archive/hwe-wireless
<erAbuelo> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/160692
<m4v> lucile: por lo que veo compilar estos drivers no es tan sencillo, hay que parchear bastante, pero veo que los drivers están incluidos en el kernel 3.x, capaz es más sencillo probar con el último Ubuntu?
<braiam> mm... https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=109688
<lucile> pero he leido q el ultimo ubuntu tiene problemas cn la grafica
<braiam> o http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1721229
<lucile> gracias, braiam, voya probar
<lucile> y lo mismo a todos, espero a funcione ¡ ;)
<m4v> lucile: seguro? tiene una ATI, los drivers para ATI mejoraron bastante en las últimas versiones.
<braiam> instala build-essentials y antes de compilar tienes que ponerte como root
<mimecar> braiam: compilar como root no es buena idea
<lucile> ok, pruebo cn la solucion de braiam y si no me paso a la nueva version
<braiam> mimecar, tira un error de un source missing si lo hace con sudo
<lucile> puedo atestiguarlo xd
<lucile> voya reiniciar
<Guest46389> buenas!
<Guest46389> ya estoy por aqui.....jaja
<hashashin> nas
<Guest46389> no puedo crear ninguna cuenta de usuario ,solamente puedo entrar con la cuenta de admin y la de invitado
<Guest46389> ¿porque?
<mimecar> cómo lo creas?
<Guest46389> de la unica forma que se me deja
<mimecar> y es...
<Guest46389> mas bien dime mimecar... como lo crearias tu?
<mimecar> abres el menú de ubuntu y lo buscas
<Guest46389> entonces para que me has preguntado?
<mimecar> ubuntu tiene una herramienta gráfica para los usuarios
<mimecar> menú de unity, "usuario"
<mimecar> si dices que no te funciona, tendrás que decir como lo haces
<guampa> Guest46389: otra es abrir un terminal y escribir "sudo adduser <nombreusuario"
<Guest46389> esa respuesta ya me dice algo mas
<guampa> las dos sirven lo mismo
<Guest46389> es muy facil enviar a alguien mirar instrucciones verdad que si...
<guampa> el resultado es igual si lo haces por terminal o por la interfaz grafica
<Guest46389> de todas formas no me voy a liar con todo eso solo por tratar de que funcione compiz
<guampa> esta bien, como quieras Guest46389
<Guest46389> desde luego guampa intento usar la terminal lo mas que puedo
<Guest46389> aunque la grafica sea la manera mas sencilla
<guampa> eso va en gustos
<Guest46389> bueno tengo entendido que no siempre funciona todo igual en grafica que en terminal
<Guest46389> dicen los entendidos que la terminal es mas directa ,efectivaç
<guampa> tienen distintos fines
<guampa> pero una gran cantidad de cosas se pueden hacer en cualquiera de las dos
<Guest46389> una cosa no quita la otra
<guampa> no
<Guest46389> en terminal seguro se podran hacer mas cosas....
<Guest46389> bueno guampa no te quiero aburrir mas con cosas que ya sabes...
<guampa> puede ser, pero ya ese tema se extiende mas alla de tu problema
<guampa> si queres para eso esta #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Guest46389> si es verdad ,pero mi problema queria dejarlo a parte porque no es que no tenga solucion sino que desde aqui es dificil que algukien pudiera ayudarme de una forma efectiva ,mas aun siendo novato como lo soy....
<guampa> te estamos ayudando de la forma que nos parece mas efectiva, como novato tal vez no podes juzgar con mucho elemento eso
<Guest46389> estoy en ubuntu -cafe verdad?
<guampa> no, #ubuntu-es
<Guest46389> mare mia pense que era ubuntu-cafe
<guampa> :P
<mimecar> Guest46389: que cliente de IRC estas usando?
<DjThree> Hola?
<DjThree> Muchachos...  recien reinstale Ubuntu 11.10 y no me deja entrar con el usuairo que cree... ahora estoy con la session de invitado
<itxshell> DjThree,  verifica si estas escribiendo bien la contraseña
<DjThree> o, no me explique bien. perdon, cuando eleijo mi usuario me loguea bien, parpadea la pantalla y vuelve a la ventana de loguin
<DjThree> sin embargo cuando entro con la cuenta de invitado como ahora entra perfecto
<itxshell> que raro
<DjThree> inclusive pude instalr programas, como xchat que lo estoy usando
<DjThree> y tambien actualize el sistem,a con apt-get dist-upgrade
<itxshell> los controladores de video ya los instalo?
<DjThree> el tyema es que cuando treinstale el sistema elegi la opcion de conservar documentos y archivos
<itxshell> verifique si ya tiene los controladores de video por favor
<DjThree> ok
#ubuntu-es 2012-03-04
<Pierrot> hola de nuevo a todos
<eliricci1> he visto en un telefono celular un sistema el cual muestra todo con el efecto acuatico tipo ubuntu, cada vez que tocas la pantalla tactil hace el efecto acuatico, y a la vez es constante unas hojas y flores flotando en la supuesta agua... cómo podria lograr algo asi en ubuntu??? yo ya tengo todos los efectos de compiz activos...
<eliricci> sos, novio celoso que maneja mi computadora, como hago para que no controle mis usuarios? y deje cambiar mis contraseñas??
<hashashin> eliricci, dejarle por idiota?
<Pierrot> hola de nuevo a todos
<eliricci> no, me gustaría aprender para hacerle la contra!!!
<eliricci> el estudia ing en computación, yo psicología.
<hashashin> eliricci, si tiene acceso fisico al pc poco puedes hacer, aparte de lo que te sugerí antes XD
<hashashin> es un portatil?
<eliricci> si mi pc es portatil.
<hashashin> ponle clave al arranque
<hashashin> desde la bios
<eliricci> ok, como acedo a las bios?
<hashashin> no se, es tu portatil, al encenderlo normalmente indica la tecla a pulsar
<hashashin> si no busca tu modelo en google: "modelo" entrar en la bios / poner clave de arranque bios...
<hashashin> algo asi
<hashashin> o preguntale a tu novio XD
<eliricci> ok muchas gracias hashashin y que tengas muy buenas noche, mi pc es una commodore.
<Itxshell> eliricci:  que sistema usas en el commodore?
<eliricci> linux
<eliricci> ubuntu
<Itxshell> jaja que version?
<eliricci> no tengo idea jaja.
<Itxshell> :-( mira alli en inf. del sistema por fa
<Itxshell> si es que usas entorno grafico
<eliricci> encontré el centro de software de ubuntu, y ubique las bios!!
<eliricci> itxshell: sirve de algo que halla encontrado las bios?
<Itxshell> es que me gustaria saber que version va en ese pc
<Itxshell> solo es curiosidad
<Itxshell> tremendo pc ese
<eliricci> en cerio, es una commodore gameta wey.
<eliricci> no se, tiene de todo no la he revisado lo suficiente.
<eliricci> itxshell: edricci_92@hotmail.com
<Itxshell> ok
<Itxshell> vio que version tiene de ubuntu?
<eliricci> para que puedas explicarme mejor me gustaría aprender mas, ya que estudio psicología pero me interesa la informática jaja, muchas gracias que descanses. luego me conectaré con todos los datos de la pc  para que puedas ayudarme.
<Itxshell> 0.o
<eliricci> Itxshell, tengo mi correo abierto.
<eliricci> en este momento.
<Itxshell> gracias eliricci pero yo no tengo hotmail
<eliricci> y también pueden encontrarme en facebook como elizabeth ricci.
<Itxshell> no tengo fb
<eliricci> jajaja. ok
<Itxshell> pero aca pueden pregunatr todo sobre ubuntu
<Itxshell> no bromeo no uso redes sociales
<eliricci> es mejor no te pierdes  nada. Que tengas muy buenas noches:-*.
<koodezez> :-*:-$:-!:-X:P:-[
<Tanis_de_Arcana> Hola
<Tanis_de_Arcana> ¿sabeis si roted tiene canal oficial de IRC
<Tanis_de_Arcana> nada no he dicho nada el congreso ya ter mino perdonar por la pregunta
<fosco_> buenas
<zcom> hola, saludos al canal
<zcom> quiero hacer un blog de lo que voy aprendiendo con mi ubuntu, tipo tutoriales, cual seria la mejor paltaforma web???
<mimecar> mejor en que sentido
<zcom> pos que pueda expresarme con capturas de pantalla y scripts
<mimecar> en ese caso, cualquiera
<mimecar> wordpress, joomla, drupal...
<zcom> wordpress hacepta imagenes?
<mimecar> si
<zcom> ok gracias
<Yoques> Hola. Necesito ayuda con usb que no me detecta. explico:
<Yoques> el usb SUPUESTAMENTE es de 256GB, pero al abrirlo, dentro pone algo como 166.
<Yoques> De todos modos, gparted no me lo detecta.
<Yoques> Algún análisis por consola que se le pueda hacer?
<Yoques> por lsusb no me da nada
<Yoques> programas que vayan a fuerza bruta o así? Total, nunca he podido acceder a él, así que me temo que a parte de encender la luz, no va a hacer nunca nada más.
<Crashbit> Yoques: que te da el dmesg cuando lo insertas ?
<Yoques> Crashbit, millones de cosas
<Yoques> que filtro?
<Yoques> poniéndolo o sin ponerlo, me da la sensación que pone exactamente lo mismo
<erAbuelo> buenas
<Yoques> alguna hipótesis de cómo ver lo que sucede, si lo detecta o solo es una lucecita? porque no me permite pegar TODO lo que sale, salen demasiadas líneas
<fzeta> Yoques: pastebin, dmesg | tail -4
<dylan66> abrelo con palimpsest
<Yoques> dylan66, palimpsest no lo detecta
<Yoques> fzeta, http://pastebin.com/PCgPSs7U
<fzeta> Yoques: desenchufalo y lo enchufas de nuevo y pastebin de nuevo
<Yoques> http://pastebin.com/CDctse2b
<Crashbit> Yoques: y desactiva el usb2 y deja activado el usb legacy en la BIOS
<Yoques> !!!!
<Yoques> cómo lo hago?
<Crashbit> no se
<Yoques> jajaja
<Crashbit> cada bios es distinta, no conozco la tuya
<Yoques> oki, veo a ver si entiendo lo que dices y veo si puedo hacerlo GIYF
<fzeta> wuafff!!, estará jodido en bichito
<Yoques> fzeta, creo que nos estafaron al comprarlo...
<Yoques> se le puede hacer algo?
<Crashbit> Yoques: usa dd para llenar todo el disco de 0's y mira cuantos escribe
<Crashbit> así verás si está reflasheado
<Crashbit> pero antes debe crearte un dispositivo /dev/sdXY
<Crashbit> siendo XY dispositivo y partición
<Crashbit> la Y es despreciable, pero el dispositivo debe crearlo
<Yoques> lo intento y luego os cuento
<Yoques> muchas gracias por la ayuda
<Ignacio> Hola, talvez alguien me pueda ayudar.
<Ignacio> Mi consulta es si puedo con un "img" emularlo.
<Ignacio> Este img adentro tiene "/" y todo lo que lleva linux
<Ignacio> Alguien me ayuda
<Crashbit> Ignacio: mount -o loop
<Crashbit> Ignacio: busca en google esto y verás todas las soluciones
<Ignacio> Crashbit: Pero es un *.img que dentro tiene "/home/ "/usr/" Etc
<Crashbit> y para mover tu / al directorio /home/ignacio/img.img, debes usar chroot
<Ignacio> Crashbit: ?
<Crashbit> Ignacio: da igual, se monta igual que cualquier imágen
<Ignacio> Crashbit: Pero luego de hacer mount -o loop me dice
<Ignacio> "Debe especificar el sistema de archivo"
<Crashbit> dudo que te diga eso
<Crashbit> ah, de archivo sí
<Crashbit> pues se lo especificas
<Crashbit> y si hay un offset en esta imagen tambien se lo debes especificar
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Es posible usar el img como "/"
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Porque es una "imagen" que necesito.
<Crashbit> puedes hacer un fdisk de la imagen para saber si hay offset
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  ..
<Crashbit> Ignacio: si, ya te lo he dicho
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Es decir que puedo hacer que la imagen "nombre.img" quede como "/" ?
<Crashbit> durante el chroot, sí
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Como!? Jeje ;)
<Crashbit> Ignacio: chroot
<Crashbit> Ignacio: te lo he dicho ya 10 veces
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Solo debo hacer chroot
<Crashbit> Ignacio: man chroot
<Ignacio> OK
 * Ignacio va a buscar el manual de Chroot on line ;)
<Crashbit> pero lógicamnete, antes debes montar la imágen en algún directorio como te he dicho, con mount -o loop
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Es decir mount -o loop imagen.img /mt/
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Es decir mount -o loop imagen.img /mnt/
<Crashbit> Ignacio: tu sabrás si te pide mas cosas
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  No encuentro nada de Chroot
<Crashbit> Ignacio: puedes meterle -t para el fs y offset para el desplazemiento
<Crashbit> Ignacio: pues no has buscado bien
<Ignacio> Despues de que monte la imagen
<Ignacio> hago sudo su
<Ignacio> chroot
<Crashbit> no
<Crashbit> sudo su no debe usarse nunca
<Crashbit> usa sudo chroot
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Ya entendi como usarlo
<Ignacio> chroot /directorio
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Es posible reiniciar la interfaz? Cuando se este ejecutando chroot ?
<Crashbit> no se que quieres decir, no te entiendo
<Crashbit> Ignacio: o eres mas específico o no nos entenderemos
<Ignacio> Crashbit: Al montar la imagen que ocurrira?
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Luego de hacer chroot
<Crashbit> pues que tu / en la shell, será el de la imágen, nada mas
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Pero chroot se cierra?
<Crashbit> poniendo exit, sí
<Ignacio> Y puedo cerrar libremente la Sesión?
<Ignacio> Sin que se salga la imagen?
<mimecar> no
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Entonces?
<Crashbit> Ignacio: mira, creo que te estás liando, y eso pasa por no explicar lo que quieres
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Es decir quiero montarla imagen, porque tiene unas cosas que necesito.
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Y necesito usar la interfaz.
<Crashbit> Ignacio: que quieres decir con interfaz ?
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Lo mas facil seria hacer el comando con el usuario root desde la consola no?
<Crashbit> Ignacio: y porque necesitas una interfaz ?
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  La imagen tiene una interfaz, gnome y eso!
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Porque es una cosa que necesito, para algo.
<Crashbit> porque necesitas una interfaz ?
<Crashbit> Ignacio: puedes recuperar lo que quieras sin interfaz
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Porque esa imagen trae sugar y otras cosas
<Crashbit> Ignacio: pues lo que necesites lo copias sin interfaz y listo
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  No necesito copiar nada, necesito probar la imagen
<mimecar> entonces ya has acabado
<Crashbit> sí
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Es decir, que necesito ver la interfaz.
<mimecar> no puedes probar una imagen de tu forma
<Crashbit> Ignacio: pues grabas en un usb la imágen y lo ejecutas al iniciar el PC
<Crashbit> Ignacio: es la única solución, quien dice usb, dice DVD, CD o lo que sea
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Pero , esta imagen se instala al disco es decir ya viene con "/boot/" "usr"
<Ignacio> No pasa nada?
<Crashbit> Ignacio: que imágen es esa ?
<Crashbit> Si no lo dices no lo sabremos
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Es una imagen de la OLPC.
<Crashbit> Ignacio: !detalles
<Ignacio> Crashbit: http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Release_notes/11.3.0
<Crashbit> !detalles | Ignacio
<kubot> Ignacio: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<Ignacio> !detalles Ignacio
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Release_notes/11.3.0
<mimecar> Ignacio: si la imagen se instala directamente tendrás que usar una máquina virtual
<Ignacio> mimecar:  pero no la puedo meter en un pen?
<Ignacio> mimecar:  Es decir hacerla "portable"
<Crashbit> Ignacio: si se instala directamente no ...
<Crashbit> Ignacio: si tiene versión live, sí
<Crashbit> Ignacio: lee sobre esta imagen para saber si tiene versión live o no
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Es una imagen para las "Xo" (En la pagina hay información)
<Crashbit> Ignacio: no pretenderás que me lo lea por tí, no ?
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  No ;)
<Crashbit> ok
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Gracias por la ayuda
<Ignacio> Crashbit:  Ya encontre algo, que me puede ayudar.. http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Community/Distributions/Sweets#Ubuntu_and_its_derivates
<eliricci> modelo commodore ke-8327-mb, es controlado por una acer pc portatil desde la shell. como puedo hacer para que no cambie mis contraseñas?
<mimecar> ???
<eliricci> esta interrupción provine del usuario ivedci89...
<eliricci> si memecar controla mi pc!!!!
<mimecar> no se que estas haciendo
<Deckon> podrian alguien pasarme el tiempo que le indica dmesg que tarda en iniciar su ubuntu?
<eliricci> yo quiero saber, como puedo hacer para no maneje mi pc??
<Guest20428> hola a todos ,alguien podria ofrecerme un poco de ayuda porfavor....?
<Guest20428> alguien puede ayudarme a solucionar mi problema?
<Harpagornis> Guest20428, expón  tu problema, y ya te dirán si pueden ayudarte
<CatalanGuy> una pregunta: puedo usar gmount-iso para montar una particion virtual de ubuntu?
<mimecar> que entiendes por partición virtual?
<CatalanGuy> bueno no entiendo mucho
<CatalanGuy> me quiero bajar el 12.04
<CatalanGuy> y probarlo dentro de 10.10
<CatalanGuy> sin utilizar usb ni cd
<mimecar> CatalanGuy: usa virtualbox
<CatalanGuy> tengo entendido que el gmount-iso me lo permite
<CatalanGuy> mmm
<dylan66> tambien puedes cargar la iso en el disco duro con unetrbootin y te apparecera en el grub
<CatalanGuy> olvidadlo
<CatalanGuy> ya he descubierto que no se puede
<CatalanGuy> sorry
<mimecar> CatalanGuy: usa virtualbox
<CatalanGuy> sisi
<CatalanGuy> lo tendre k hacer
<CatalanGuy> otra pregunta
<CatalanGuy> ahora mismo tengo el HD particionado con Windows 7 y Ubuntu 10.10
<CatalanGuy> a la vez tengo una particion para /home otra para swap y otra para /
<CatalanGuy> podria instalar Ubuntu 12.04 conservando sólo /home ?
<mimecar> si ubuntu usa particiones extendidas si
<CatalanGuy> pero he leido por ahi hace tiempo si tienes windows instalado, ocupa no sé qué del primer sector de arranque
<mimecar> ubuntu se encarga del cargador de arranque
<CatalanGuy> aunque tb he leido que es recomendable hacer una instalacion limpia de ubuntu , en vez de un upgrade..
<CatalanGuy> y mas si va de gnome 2 a gnome 3
<CatalanGuy> igual el sistema se haria un lio verdad?
<mimecar> da lo mismo
<Yoques> Crashbit, CREO QUE YA HE ENTENDIDO LO QUE ME ESTABAS DICIENDO: ES ÉSTO, VERDAD? mkdir /mnt/sdb1
<Yoques> perdon
<Yoques> Crashbit, hacer un directorio para luego pasarle el dd al cacharrito estropeado
<Yoques> si no, no entendí
<Pierrot> Hola a todos :D
<sonny> buen dia a todos, alguien q pudiera ayudarme con el burg manager?
<sonny> lo instalo, y reinicio, pero no funciona
<sonny> al darle click a burg-emu no pasa nada
<sonny> si alguien sabe al respecto y puede ayudar se lo agradesco
<mimecar> !logs
<kubot> Los registros de #ubuntu-es se encuentran en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<andino_> saludos, tengo un problemilla con la ultima version de adobe flash para ubuntu,  se bloquea muchas veces y quisiera volver a la anterior versioj que era del todo estable pero necesito encontrar su instalador eb binario debian podrian darme el enlace para esa version
<itxshell> andino_,  es para 32 o 64 bit?
<andino_> 32
<andino_> debe ser bin debian
<itxshell> http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/downloads.html   mira si te sirve uno de alli?
<itxshell> andino_,
<andino_> bin debian esa pagina solo me ofrece el flash  comprimido no en debian
<itxshell> ok pues no se como ayudarte
<mimecar> andino_: da lo mismo que esté en formato "comprimido"
<andino_> es el flash precedente a la ultima version pero en paquete debian
<andino_> debe ser en debian porque uso muchos navegadores y asi instalarlo de una sola vez
<mimecar> como quieras
<andino_> aunque si instalo el flash manualmente al ff los demas navegadores  usaran del ya instalado en el ff  ?
<mimecar> depende de los otros navegadores
<andino_> con opera y chromium es posible pero con los portables no creo
<mimecar> usas versiones "portable" en linux?
<mimecar> con Flash podrás usar otros navegadores hasta la versión 11.2
<mimecar> a partir de la 11.3 solo chromium
<andino_> si los encontre en una pagina alemana de un proyecto ff abandonado lo actualice  y ya tienes el portable ff para ubuntu
<mimecar> cuidado si estas usando cosas no oficiales
<andino_> al actualizarlo situviera codigo malicioso es posible que quedara overwhriter?
<mimecar> puede que si, puede que no
<andino_> el flash player manual ee posible que no de tan buen resultado como el flash en package debian?
<mimecar> es el mismo
<andino_> entonces solo con el  file plugin container de flash es suficiente para que funcione del todo bien  no prcisa de mas componentes que le aporte el flash package debian?
<mimecar> file plugin container?
<mimecar> solo necesitas el archivo .so que tiene flash
<andino_> si ese es por el que preguntaba
<andino_> bien no queria recurrir a instalar el flash player manualmente por la poca garantia que me ofrece esperaba conseguirlo en package debian pero si no lo hay,  probare si marcha sin cuelgues,  gracias por la ayuda
<xangua> sudo apt-get instal lflashplugin-installer
<andino_> ai solo me instalaria el flash 10 estable para lucid  sin aceleracion del hardware
<andino_> asi
<xangua> (12:02:55) ubottu: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.1.102.62ubuntu0.10.04.2 (lucid), package size 20 kB, installed size 172 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<xangua> ese es el flash que instala en lucid, 11. algo
<andino_> la version que falla en lucid es esa ultima la anterior iba muy bien
<andino_> forzando la vers del flash puedo desactualizarlo al flash estable de lucid pero es un flash old sin aceleracion
<mimecar> sin aceleración y con fallos de seguridad
<andino_> el ultimo flash es seguro pero me cuelga la pc sin poder usarla
 * xoan buenas
<gkahn> buenas tardes a todos, alguien sabe como instalar ies4linux en ubuntu 11.10? se que suena a locura, pero necesito usarlo por un tema de compatibilidad de navegador
<Pierrot> hola a todos de nuevo
<mimecar> gkahn: vas a dar compatibilidad solo para explorer 6?
<gkahn> mimecar: en realidad es para ingresar al sitio del servicio de impuestos internos de Chile, que solo tiene compatibilidad con IExplorer
<mimecar> no he instalado explorer en linux
<chris_jacque> hola todos, necesito ayuda con totem
<GridCube> !detalles | chris_jacque
<kubot> chris_jacque: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<chris_jacque> ok, no puedo abrir archivos .webm en totem "no se puede determinar el tipo de flujo"
<chris_jacque> gracias
<chris_jacque> utilizo ubuntu lucid
<Guest42601> buenas! como puedo enviar una captura de mi pantalla?
<GridCube> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<Guest42601> ok gracias kubot
<hashashin> chris_jacque, http://askubuntu.com/questions/34372/how-to-play-a-webm-video-file
<chris_jacque> gracias hash
<Guest42601> kubot podria decirme como hacer la captura de mi pantalla?
<hashashin> Guest42601, pulsa "Print Screen" en tu teclado
<Guest42601> no tengo esa tecla
<fzeta> Guest42601: usas ubuntu?
<cousteau> hmm, flashplugin-installer es ahora de 64 bits?  me dice que va a desinstalar nspluginwrapper
<Guest42601> la que tengo es inicio impr pa
<fzeta> Guest42601: y que te dice google?
<Guest42601> ya estaba en imagebin pero sin la captura....
<GridCube> Guest42601, imp pant es >Imprimir Pantalla
<GridCube> en todo caso no se que usa unity para tomar screenshots
<Guest42601> he tocado esa tecla y no ocurre nada
<Guest42601> tengo los lanzadores laterales izquierdos por duplicado ,podria quitarse una barra de ellas?
<chris_jacque> amigos muchas gracias
<chris_jacque> ya me funciona
<Guest42601> ahora mismo tengo una barra de lanzadores ,y cuando abro mi navegador aparece otra identica pero con los iconos mas pequeños???
<Guest42601> si abriera una terminal y pusiera top alguien sabria que nombre tiene ese proceso?
<Guest42601> podria eliminarlo con kill -9
<mimecar> Guest42601: has desinstalado programas de ubuntu?
<Guest42601> pero no se identificar el proceso
<Guest42601> no
<Guest42601> lo unico es que me aparecen dos barras de lanzadores a la izquierda
<mimecar> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mimecar> y dime si te dice que tiene que instalar cosas
<Guest42601> ok un moment
<Guest42601> mimecar esta todo correcto
<mimecar> no tiene que instalar nada?
<Guest42601> 0actualizados ,0 se instalaran,0para eliminar,y 0no actualizados
<mimecar> abre el menú de unity y busca "captura"
<Guest42601> acabo de hacer una captura
<Guest42601> la guarde en mis imagenes
<Guest42601> como hago para enviarla?
<mimecar> entra en imagebin y la subes
<Guest42601> ok
<Guest42601> parece que imagenbin no acaba de completar .....
<Guest42601> la barra sending se quedo de un lado para otro...
<Guest42601> que puede ser mimecar?
<mimecar> intentalo de nuevo
<Guest42601> ok
<esmirlin> chicos he instalado la beta1 de ubuntu 12.04 y no puedo iniciar la versión 3d de unity, directamente se inicia la versión 2d, os pasa a alguno más¿?
<mimecar> esmirlin: #ubuntu+1 ;)
<Guest42601> mim ecar no se que ocurre con imagebin parece que me da problema con los terminos de servicio ,los acepto y cuando enpieza a cargar la imagen a mitad se corta
<Guest42601> ahora parece que por fin ha funcionado....
<Guest42601> y dime mimecar ahora que tengo la imagen golpeada en imagenbin como hago para enviartela...
<GridCube> pasa el link a lapagina Guest42601 es bastante simple
<Guest42601> ok
<Guest42601> http://imagebin.org/202006
<Guest42601> supongo es eso
<GridCube> Guest42601, tenes dash y docky
<GridCube> no entiendo tu problema
<Guest42601> es cairo
<GridCube> si, lo mismo
<GridCube> cual es el problema?
<Guest42601> no se si lo pueden apreciar... en el dash se ve una linea trasparente ...bueno es otro dash que hay por debajo de ese....
<GridCube> ah si ya veo
<Guest42601> no se puede tener dash i cairo a la vez?
<Guest42601> gribcube ,podrias decirme a que se debe eso?
<Guest42601> se puede apreciar esa linea que cruza el dash verdad?
<Guest42601> alguien me indica como quitar ese dash ....?
<Guest42601> tambien podria quitar los dos ,aunque me lo queria quedar por tener inicio en la parte de arriba en el dash
<Guest42601> si pudiera tener inicio abajo en cairo y añadir la papelera con eso me bastaria
<GridCube> Guest42601, estas ejecutando, por algun motivo, tanto unity3d como unity2d
<Guest42601> a mi no me aparece unity 3d
<GridCube> ps no se, nunca use unity asi que no te puedo ayudar ahi
<GridCube> :/
<Guest42601> por lo tanto cuando miro al arrancar mi sistema se inicia con 2d
<GridCube> te recomiendo crear un usuario nuevo y cer si seguis tenindo problemas
<GridCube> de ultima hace una instalacion limpia de nuevo
<Guest42601> ufff una instalacion limpia total por tener dos dash?...
<GridCube> no se
<aaGp> Disculpen, alguien me podría decir donde se encuentran o como puedo saber que iconos hay de gtk ?? por ejemplo en xchat en los menus, ponen gtk-info y sale un iconito de información
<aaGp> quisiera saber cuales mas hay
<Guest42601> gribcube gracias intentare solucionarlo de alguna otra forma
<Guest42601> ahora desaparecio la opcion de maximizar ,minimizar en xchat....
<GridCube> aaGp, estas usando unity?
<GridCube> Guest42601, yo, sinceramente, te recomendaria usar xubuntu o lubuntu o kubunty
<aaGp> si
<Guest42601> pero gribcube ,veras no entiendo por que he de usar eso solo por que tenga un problema con el dash
<Guest81700> http://imagebin.org/202017
<Guest81700> miren que problema sabrian ayudarme a resolverlo?
<Guest81700> quiero quitar el de los iconos grandes
<mimecar> si los iconos son los de unity no los puedes quitar
<Guest81700> has visto la imagen?
<mimecar> que le has hecho a tu sistema
<mimecar> parece que estas usando las dos versiones de unity al mismo timepo
<Guest81700> eso se puede hacer?
<mimecar> en teoría no....
<mimecar> pero las imágnes es lo que parece que dicen
<Guest81700> ahhhh
<Guest81700> no hay ningun alma caritativa que me pueda ayudar a resolverlo ,sin tener que crear un nuevo usuario?????
<mimecar> por que no quieres crear un usuario nuevo?
<Guest81700> por que tendria que confeccionar todo mi sistema desde cero.....
<mimecar> descartarías que fuera un problema de configuración
<mimecar> tantos fondos e iconos has modificado?
<Guest81700> si claro si
<atotclic> no sera una imagen lo de abajo mimecar
<Guest81700> que yo sepa solo hay dos barras dash
<atotclic> Guest81700: que iagen tienes
<mimecar> Guest81700: si no quieres crear un usuario, no tengo más ideas
<Guest81700> http://imagebin.org/202017
<atotclic> son dos barras o una imagen y una barra
<mimecar> vas a estar mucho más tiempo para resolver el problema
<mimecar> atotclic: parece que tiene unity duplicado con diferentes tamaños
<Guest81700> a ver si ati atotclic se te ocurre alguna idea menos trabajosa
<mimecar> trabajoso algo que tardas dos minutos en ver si funciona?
<atotclic> enseñame otra imagen utilizando el otro unity
<atotclic> y es mas has reiniciado
<atotclic> igual has ejecutado unity dos vesces
<atotclic> que creo que si se puede
<Guest81700> creo que es una imagen y una barra por que cuando activo el cubo de compiz solo se queda la de iconos mas pequeños la de iconos grandes se va con el cubo
<atotclic> reinicia si te salen los dos haz una imagen de procesos
<atotclic> mira los procesos que tienes activos
<Guest81700> no sabria como hacerlo
<atotclic> cambia el fondo
<atotclic> mimecar: abra echo una captura de escritorio y abra dicho utilizar
<atotclic> jajjajajja
<Guest81700> como voy a iniciar con unity dos veces ....no entiendo eso
<atotclic> abre el terminal y pon ps -A
<Guest81700> ok
<Guest81700> abro terminal
<atotclic> te dara los procesos que tienes en funcionaamiento todos
<atotclic> o miras en monitor de sistema
<atotclic> hay tambien ves los procesos
<Guest81700> hace un tiempo me hicieron hacer algo parecido... pero poniendo en terminal:top
<Guest81700> ya tengo todos los procesos... ahora que tyendria que hacer
<atotclic> esos mismo con top
<atotclic> mira unity
<atotclic> cuantos tienes has cambiado el fondo del escritorio
<Guest81700> no entiendo nada... lo acabo de hacer con los comandos ps -A
<atotclic> para asegurate que no sea una imagen????
<Guest81700> como me aseguro de eso
<atotclic> mira si es una imagen cambiala
<Guest81700> cambio el fondo de escritorio? hago eso?
<atotclic> cambia el fondo si sigue es un proceso mas si es as
<atotclic> si siguen los dos unitys reinicia
<Guest81700> lo acabo de cambiar sin ningun problema....
<atotclic>  aver si se te jecutan los dos
<atotclic> que ves ahora??
<atotclic> estan las dos barras
<Guest81700> el fondo que acabo de poner .....
<atotclic> y las barras
<atotclic> solo una de unity
<Guest81700> si me acerco con el raton si aparece la otra
<mimecar> Guest81700: crea un usuario nuevo y mira si te pasa lo mismo
<Guest81700> tienes la imagen que te envie?
<atotclic> una es funcional y la otra no
<Guest81700> la de iconos mas grandes aparece fija  y cuando me acerco con raton aparece la de iconos mas pequeños
<Guest81700> no atotclic las he provado las dos y funcionan
<Guest81700> a diferencia de que el icono ... areas de trabajo solo funciona en la de iconos grandes
<atotclic> prueba esto sudo unity --reset
<Guest81700> no esperaaaa
<Guest81700> me acabo de dar cuenta de una cosa
<Guest81700> cuando ahora pulso en areas de trabajo me aparece la imagen de fondo que tenia anteriormente
<Guest81700> el fondo de escritorio anterior,,,,, eso te dice algo?
<atotclic> no lo se no lo veo
<atotclic> ni yo ni mimecar
<atotclic> ni nadie que quiera verlo
<mimecar> crea un usuario nuevo
<Guest81700> bueno y que hago con todos los procesos que aparecieron cuando escribi en terminal ps -A
<mimecar> nada
<Guest81700> entonces por que se me dijo que pusiera esos comandos
<ngsdavid> \join #leon
<mimecar> para ver si tenías unity duplicado
<Guest81700> yo aun ni lo he mirado....
<mimecar> si en algún momento de la noche creas un usuario nuevo me avisas
<Guest81700>  2460 ?        00:00:00 wpa_supplicant
<Guest81700>  2527 ?        00:00:00 dhclient
<Guest81700>  2586 ?        00:00:00 dhclient
<Guest81700>  2632 ?        00:00:06 unity-2d-spread
<Guest81700>  2646 ?        00:00:00 deja-dup-monito
<Guest81700>  2655 ?        00:00:04 unity-2d-places
<Guest81700>  2960 ?        00:00:12 xchat
<mimecar> Guest81700: no se pega tanto texto en el canal
<mimecar> dentro de un minuto podrás hablar
<mimecar> !paste Guest81700
<kubot> Guest81700: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<mimecar> ahora puedes hablar
<Guest81700> todo parece funcionar hasta que te metes tu de por medio .... si no me quieres ayudar ... por que no dejas que otros lo hagan
<mimecar> ok, la próxima vez que actives una protección del canal no te diré nada
<mimecar> te estoy diciendo una forma de arreglarlo y no te da la gana seguirla
<Guest81700> atotclic lo estaba haciendo fabuloso hasta que de nuevo dijiste crea un usuario nuevo.....
<atotclic> Guest81700: la solucion que te da mimecar  es la mas rapida y efeicaz
<Guest81700> todavia no te has dado cuenta de que soy nuevo verdad?
<atotclic> la otra te he preguntado si has reiniciado
<atotclic> tambien si has visto dos procesos iguales de unity
<Guest81700> he reiniciado muchas veces
<atotclic> otra esta pastebin para todo el texto
<atotclic> y no colapsar el canal
<atotclic> ja que yo solo veo 40 lineas
<Guest81700> estos son lo s procesos que me aparecen de unity:
<atotclic> lo otro olo tengo que ver en los logs o de ubuntu o los que tengo
<atotclic> en el pastebin
<Guest81700> unity-2d-spread
<Guest81700> unity-2d-places
<atotclic> guest en http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest81700> esos dos
<atotclic> enttra ahi y pon todos los procesos
<atotclic> copia y pega te dara un codigo web
<Guest81700> no sabia que no se podia pegar aqui tanto texto lo desconocia
<atotclic> lo pegas aqui
<atotclic> y los veremos todos sin colapsar el canal
<atotclic> ok
<Guest81700> ok entiendo
<Deckon> Guest81700, eso es en cualquier canal
<Deckon> Guest81700, cuenta, que se te complica de crear un usuario como te dice mimecar
<Deckon> ??
<Guest81700> gracias deckon es bueno saberlo
<Guest81700> deckon se me hace cuesta arriba
<Guest81700> se lo llevo diciendo dos dias jajaja
<Deckon> mira, no se bien como es pero solo tienes que entrar en el panel de control de ubuntu, hay ahi una seccion para usuarios, entras ahi y desde ahi creas el nuevo usuario...solo tienes que rellenar campos de informacion
<Guest81700> atotclic como funciona pego ai el texto y ya esta?
<Guest81700> y envio el link ?
<atotclic> pega aqui el link
<atotclic> es igual que la imagen
<atotclic> subes y pegas el linnk
<Guest81700> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Guest81700> no se si lo he hecho bien
<Guest81700> lo de la imagen lo cogi al momento pero esto....
<Guest81700> puedes ver el texto?
<Deckon> mira, pega el texto, pon un nick o nombre en donde dice poster, lluego da click en donde dice paste y te mandara otra pagina
<Guest81700> ahora si ok
<Deckon> cuando te salga esa pagina pegas el link aqui
<Guest81700> http://paste.ubuntu.com/869067/
<Guest81700> hay esta
<Guest81700> lo habeis podido ver?
<Deckon> si
<atotclic> Guest81700: pon esto en la consola    unity --reset
<Guest81700> ok y le hago enter verdad?
<Deckon> si
<Guest81700> ya lo hice
<atotclic> se te ha solucionado???
<atotclic> Guest81700: lee esto    http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/160955
<GridCube> tres signos de pregunta???
<mimecar> 20minutos.es
<mimecar> error
<GridCube> nope ningun error
<sisa_> hola, que con la version 12.04 de ubuntu... se volvo o hay opcion para usar el antiguo gnome clasic?
<GridCube> sisa_, unity es el escritorio default de 12.04, en 2d y 3d
<GridCube> no hay mas gnome classic
<Deckon> esta mate...
<sisa_> jo, cada vez hay mas windonizacion .... Por lo menos guindos permite usar antiguas versiones de escrtorio....
<GridCube> Deckon, no oficialmente en ubuntu
<mimecar> sisa_: no lo permite Gnome 3
<mimecar> no es algo de ubuntu
<Guest92489> atotclic
<GridCube> >no es algo de ubuntu >unity >O_o
<sisa_> uhh?
<mimecar> la apariencia "clásica" de gnome no está en Gnome 3
<Guest92489> ,me desaparecio completamente todo solo me quede con la imagen de fondo de escritorio
<sisa_> pues no me di cuenta de la noticia...
<Guest92489> hasta que force el apagado del sistema
<mimecar> hay una versión reducida que se parece algo al entorno clásico
<GridCube> sisa_, xubuntu es la solucion
<sisa_> me instale el 11.1o y un desastre...
<mimecar> pero más limitaod
<Guest92489> y ahora al encender de nuevo persiste de nuevo lo mismo
<Deckon> es un paso obvio...gnome2 en algun punto va a desaparecer como lo hizo gnome1
<atotclic> crea otro usuario
<atotclic> Guest92489: crea otro usuario
<GridCube> *\o/* xubuntu, xubuntu, xubuntu WOOO *\o/*
<Guest92489> eso si se han restaurado el resto de iconos que faltaban por que yo los borre a conciencia
<sisa_> Guest92489:  que hay con xubuntu? mantiene versiones anteriores?
<atotclic> no perderas la informacion que tienes a no ser que elimines el usuario
<GridCube> sisa_, usa varios tabs :P y no
<Deckon> sisa_, xubuntu usa xfce
<GridCube> usa xfce
<GridCube> :D
<atotclic> sisa_: si te gusta desccarga el codigo fuente y lo instalas
<Guest92489> atotclic si creo un usuario nuevo tendre que configurar mi sistema desde cero?
<sisa_> atotclic: a que te refieres, que intalo?
<GridCube> Deckon, pero esta mate, el fork de gnome2 creado para arch que ahora usa mint
<Guest92489> volver a instalar compiz etc....?
<atotclic> Guest92489: sigue esto  http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/160955
<GridCube> Guest92489, todas esas cosas van a seguir instaladas
<sisa_> atotclic: ya lo hice y emperore las cosas....
<GridCube> Guest92489, no se van a desinstalar porque crees un nuevo usuario
<atotclic> sisa_: quieres gnome3
<Guest92489> gridcube soy muy nuevo en todo esto
<Guest92489> despues podre eliminar el resto de usuarios verdad?
<GridCube> Guest92489, ;) entonces tendras que tener paciencia y tratar de entender un poco
<GridCube> sip
<Guest92489> no me gustaria tener users sin utilizar
<GridCube> da lo mismo
<atotclic> sisa_: por???
<atotclic> guest has ejecutado el cubo
<atotclic> en compiz
<atotclic> sigue el link que te he puesto Guest92489
<Guest92489> lo estaba mirando atotclic
<Guest92489> interesante de verdad
<sisa_> atotclic: pq u11.10 me pierdo, es como llegar a dormir a una casa nueva y a oscuras. _Donde ta que?
<sisa_> ni las chanclas encuentro pa levantarme. me desaparecio el escritorio la barra toooo
<sisa_> es un desastre....y con el tiempo que hay que dedicar para googlear.....
<Guest92489> de lo que si te puedo decir atotclic es que recuerdo en algun momento haber tenido unity 3d y ahora al reiniciar sistema no lo encuentro
<GridCube> sisa_, xubuntu es la solucion
<Deckon> Guest92489, define: unity 3d
<sisa_> GridCube: voy a probarlo en un virtual box.. pa ver que hay asi no pierdo mi tiempo....
<Guest92489> ubuntu 3d
<GridCube> Deckon, unity 3d es la version con aceleracion 3d de unity, unity 2d es la version sin aceleracion 3d
<Deckon> ho
<atotclic> sisa_: unity  lo que da es mas campo al escritorio
<atotclic> y de todo te acostumbras
<atotclic> joder nada como la onsola
<cerdo> hola necesito ayuda amigos
<cerdo> alguien que pueda ayudarm
<Deckon> pregunta
<cerdo> me presento soy cerdo, y soy novato de ubuntu
<cerdo> no hay nadie?
<Deckon> si, hola
<cerdo> hola Deckon  ¿que hay?
<Deckon> cual es tu problematica?
<Guest92489> atotclic no esta hay el problema
<Guest92489> he seguido todos esos pasos y la casilla unity ya esta habilitada
<Guest92489> como desaparecio unity 3d?
<Guest92489> no lo veo por ningun lado quizas el problema este ai
<atotclic> si en compiz y en el sistema
<cerdo> pues mira Deckon  lo que me pasa es una cosa muy sencilla
<cerdo> tengo 2 disco duros
<cerdo> y hay uno que no encuentro
<cerdo> por ningun lado
<Guest92489> entonces que se puede hacer para volver a tener unity 3d
<cerdo> en win si , pero en ubuntu no Deckon
<cerdo> :(
<atotclic> desabilita los efectos en compiz
<GridCube> cerdo, abri una consola y escribi df  y dale enter
<cerdo> perdona Guest92489  que es unity 3D?
<atotclic> o desinstala compiz
<atotclic> ya se que es chulo es lo mejor
<cerdo> estoy en win GridCube
<GridCube> :/
<cerdo> xD
<cerdo> espera que me meto un momento
<GridCube> cerdo, si instalaste sobre un disco, y ese disco quedo montado en / no lo vas a ver porque es /
<Guest92489> volvere a tener unity 3d si hago eso?
<Deckon> Guest92489, lo digo de nuevo...tiene un caos terrible en tu maquina
<cerdo> GridCube te explico instale win y ubuntu en un mismo HDD pero , el que no encuentro es el que no tiene nada
<GridCube> mmhm
<cerdo> GridCube ya he hecho df
<Deckon> cerdo, en un terminal sudo fdisk -l
<GridCube> te tienen que aparecer todos los discos montados
<cerdo> yaesta GridCube
<GridCube> lo que te paso Deckon te tiene que mostrar todas las particiones esten montadas o no
<cerdo> si veo 2 discos HDD
<Deckon> pastealo por favor
<cerdo> uno con sda1 y el otro como sdb1
<cerdo> no puedo porque es en otro pc
<GridCube> cerdo, compara los resultados de df y de sudo fdisk -l
<cerdo> ya esta GridCube
<GridCube> y fijate donde quedo montado el otro disco, o si siquiera esta montado
<cerdo> como se si esta montado GridCube ?
<GridCube> df te dice en la ultima columna >Montado en:
<atotclic> Guest92489: desisntala compiz
<cerdo> vale ya esta GridCube
<cerdo> el que esta montado es /
<GridCube> :) lo encontraste?
<cerdo> no?
<atotclic> y haz un sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<Guest92489> atotclic ahora la barra dash de iconos grandes esta inacticva solo funciona la de iconos pequeños
<GridCube> cerdo, no se sin ver tu df :P
<cerdo> en un disco pone montando en / , y el otro /host
<cerdo> GridCube:
<atotclic> guest reinstala unity
<GridCube> cerdo, usaste wubi
<atotclic> Guest92489: reinstala como te he puesto
<cerdo> que es wubi?
<Guest92489> pero atotclic eso no fue lo que hice hace un rato?
<GridCube> el instalador desde windows de ubuntu Windows UBuntu Installer : wubi
<GridCube> cerdo, deberias leer los faqs de wubi
<atotclic>            mmmira arriba
<cerdo> si creo que lo utilice GridCube ç
<cerdo> gracias GridCube
<GridCube> :)
<Guest92489> atotclic aqui como se puede copiar texto para despues pegar en la terminal?
<cerdo> otra cosa GridCube
<GridCube> cerdo, http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Wubi
<atotclic> que estas en xchat
<Guest92489> siii
<Deckon> seleccion con el puntero, ctrl+c y pega
<atotclic> y no te deja copiar??
<Guest92489> no me da esa opcion
<cerdo> no se si lo considerais Spam , pero puedo hacer una pregunta?
<GridCube> cerdo, si no es de ayuda podes preguntar en #ubuntu-es-cafe
<Deckon> Guest92489, Deckon> seleccion con el puntero, ctrl+c y pega
<cerdo> gracias GridCube
<Guest92489> sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<cerdo> otra cosa, me gustaria poder venir aqui a menudo abria algun problema?
<atotclic> ok eso
<atotclic> cerdo: ven cuando quieras
<cerdo> gracias atotclic
<Guest92489> sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<Deckon> cerdo, eres libre de ir y venir
<atotclic> pero recuerda este es un canal que da soporte a ubuntu
<cerdo> es que soy novato y tengo muchas cosas que aprender y preguntar :)
<cerdo> GRACIAS
<atotclic> ok
<atotclic> eso si cambia el nick
<Guest92489> todo eso en consola?
<atotclic> si Guest92489
<Guest92489> ok
<cerdo> ey mi nick es cool atotclic
<cerdo> u ofendo a alguien?
<Guest92489> descargando
<Guest92489> ya esta atotclic y ahora?
<Guest92489> sigue todo igual
<cerdo> buenos chicos me voy que mñn tengo examen de c++
<lompa> suerte
<cerdo> ciaoooo
<Deckon> cuidate
<cerdo> adios Deckon
<cerdo> aidos lompa  no vemos
<Guest92489> atotclic ya estaba instalado unity
<atotclic> eso ya lo se
<atotclic> pero era para reinstalarlo
<Guest92489> que destrozo ahora desaparecieron los botones maximizar y minimizar de las ventanas del chat
<atotclic> se te ha solucionado
<Deckon> jojojoj
<Guest92489> no
<atotclic> Guest92489: eso son los efectos de compiz
<atotclic> por eso no te salen los botones
<Guest92489> osea me gtengo que olvidar de compiz entonces?
<atotclic> no necesariamente
<atotclic> puedes utilizarlo
<atotclic> pero tienes que saber configurarlo con unity
<Guest92489> ya
<Guest92489> pensaba que asi estaba pero en fin
<atotclic> ya que tu activas el cubo y te desactiva las pantallas
<atotclic> guest  su puede usar
<Guest92489> mare mia pero si lo unico que quiero es quitar esa maldito dash a la izquierda
<Guest92489> por que hayn dos y quedarme con uno
<atotclic> te he colocado un link en privado Guest92489
<Guest92489> ah si' no lo veo
<Guest92489> donde esta atotclic
<Guest92489> no se como funciona el privado por aqui
<Deckon> Guest92489, mira en tu barra izquierda, ahi debe de haber un canal con el nombre de atotclic...ese es el privado
<Guest92489> mmmm que es esto
<Guest92489> no veo nada
<Guest92489> a que se refieren
<Guest92489> a que se refiere deckon
<Guest92489> porque en mi barra izquierda
<Deckon> ves mi nick en la barra izquierda de xchat?
<Deckon> debe de estar en rojo
<Guest92489> no deckon lo veo pero en azul
<Deckon> a ok, bueno ese es el privado
<Deckon> si das click sobre el te abrira la conversacion
<bbr> hi, como veo que tipo de ordenata tengo, 32 o 64 bit?
<Deckon> sabes que procesador tienes?
<bbr> no
<bbr> en un terminal, hay una instruccion pero no se cual es...
<Deckon> bbr, uname -a intenta con esa
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-25
<monster> pues el arranque... no?
<chipo> hola
<chipo> soy nuevo en el sw libre y hace un mes y medio instale ubuntu
<chipo> pero tengo ciertos problemas y aunque estoy convencido que el sw libre pude ser mejor que el privativo, estos inconvenientes me estan haciendo dudar por momentos
<debsan> chipo, cuales ?
<fzeta> chipo: espabila! ¿cuales son? ;-)
<chipo> si perdon
<chipo> el problema que tengo es que se oscurece la ventana (de cualquier programa)
<chipo> no es algo se suceda seguido
<chipo> pero una o dos veces por dia si
<chipo> o sino se queda tildado el sistema, pero me deja mover el mouse
<chipo> y tengo que reiniciar
<chipo> eso la verdad que con el windows 7 jamas me pasaba, es mas no recuerdo cual fue la ultima vez que el win se me  tilde
<chipo> sé que debe ser quiza algo relacionado con una configuracion que se pueda ajustar, porque tenia entendido que los sistemas linux son muy estables
<chipo> fzeta no se si fui claro
<Exio> estas en unity?
<Exio> si es asi, has probado en otros entornos?
<chipo> si
<chipo> el si fue por lo de unity
<Exio> otra pregunta, que hardware tenes?
<chipo> tengo un amd phenom 2
<chipo> 2gb de ram
<chipo> deberia andar bien
<chipo> decis que el problema puede ser el unity?
<Exio> yo probaria en otros entornos
<chipo> como por ejemplo gnome?
<Exio> ah, pera, otra cosa, tenes los drivers privativos o libres? (de la grafica)
<Exio> los libres tienen un rendimiento pobre comparado con los privativos, y unity usa muchos efectos
<chipo> no instale ningunos drivers porque aparentemente segun me fije en la configuracion del sistema me los detecto el ubuntu
<Exio> debes estar usando los libres, realmente no estoy seguro
<chipo> me voy a fijar en internet sino para descargar los drivers de mi mother asus
<chipo> pero por lo que intente una vez no me fue facil
<Exio> tenes una integrada?
<Exio> o usas una externa?
<chipo> la placa de video es integrada al mother
<j0d3> buenos días
 * Buda hi
<noseasasi> Buenasss...
<GridCube> hola
<noseasasi> ;-)
<Guest40606> hola
<Guest40606> buenos dias
<Guest40606> necesito ayud
<Guest40606> tengo un problema con mi compu
<GridCube> !pregunta | Guest40606
<kubot> Guest40606: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<Guest40606> instale lubuntu con xp juntos y borre desde el xp las particiones de lubuntu desde el administraor de almacenamiento ahora no me deja iniciar el windows para instalar e xubuntu
<Guest40606> dice grub rescue
<saivan> como resuelvo esto: grud rescue
<saivan> no ayudan
<saivan> ayuda
<GridCube> Guest66587, borraste grub
<GridCube> tenes que restaurarlo usando un live cd
<saivan> si
<GridCube> saivan, vos tambien
<GridCube> agarra un live cd, instala boot-rescue, y repara tu boot
<saivan> si pero mi computadora no le sirve la unidad de disco
<GridCube> que disco?
<GridCube> usa un pendrive
<noseasasi> Perdonen, pero si no tiene ninguna partición para Gnu/Linux, no tiene donde guardar la configuración de grub
<saivan> si el problema es que tengo el bios 1.50 y no me lee la pen
<GridCube> welp
<saivan> mi pregunta es hay un metodo para actualizar el bios
<GridCube> ni idea
<GridCube> conseguite una forma de leer un livecd saivan
<GridCube> Guest66587, para que queres arrancar windows en todo caso?
<GridCube> lo borraste
<GridCube> vos podes arrancar lubuntu no?
<saivan> es que nada mas me valgo de mis recursos que tengo ahorita por desgracia dispongo de pocos recursos economicos
<GridCube> saivan, podes arrancar lubuntu?
<saivan> no
<saivan> nada
<saivan> me dice en ingles
<GridCube> como habias instalado lubuntu? usando wubi?
<saivan> que los comandos no estan instalados
<saivan> si
<saivan> dentro de xp
<GridCube> jajajaja XD ajajajaja y despues borraste xp... XD ajajaja
<GridCube> es como es como, poner un auto dentro de un garage, y despues demoler el garage
<GridCube> XD
<saivan> jajajajjajaja
<saivan> muy buena explicacion
<saivan> si eso hie
<saivan> hice
<saivan> no sabia las consecuencias
<GridCube> pues lo siento saivan pero no hay nada que recuperar
<GridCube> grub rescue quiere arrancar algo que no esta ahi
<GridCube> como estas conectado ahora saivan ?
<saivan> me prestaron una compu
<GridCube> pues enchufa el disco de la compu  que no anda ahi, instalale un sistema base, tipo ubuntu mini y despues apt-geteate un desktop
<m0rf3o> no se puede montar la usb porque es de solo lectura, como hago para sacar mi informacion?
<GridCube> como?
<GridCube> si es solo lectura... leelo?
<m0rf3o> GridCube: Error creating mount point '/media/m0rf3o/NEGRO': Read-only file system
<GridCube> eso es porque NEGRO es un ro
<GridCube> hace un mount con sudo
<m0rf3o> El detalle es que me esta pasando eso algo a menudo, porque con netbeans me da el mismo problema, que no puede escribir en el  lugar donde esta su configuracion
<GridCube> o en otro dir, tipo /home/negro/pepito/mount/point/
<m0rf3o> GridCube, no existe NEGRO
<m0rf3o> Por lo general cuando reinicio se repara pero ahorita estoy en medio de una descarga si reinicio la pierdo, asi que es como medio tedioso
<GridCube> pues peor aun
<GridCube> el usb deberia usar un gvfs o el equivalente en unity
<GridCube> para montarlo automagicamente
<m0rf3o> GridCube, me estoy perdiendo
<GridCube> vos cuando enchufas un usb, se monta automaticamente
<m0rf3o> GridCube, pero creo que el error esta vinculado con el de netbeans que pierde la posibilidad de escribir en su propia configuracion de la nada
<m0rf3o> GridCube, siempre, a excepcion de ahorita y hace un par de semanas
<GridCube> si eso no anda tenes que montarlo a mano, usando sudo mount /dev/sd[letra][numero]
<GridCube> sudo mount /dev/sd[letra][numero] /camino/al/punto/de/montura
<m0rf3o> sudo: no es posible abrir /var/lib/sudo/m0rf3o/0: Sistema de archivos de solo lectura
<m0rf3o> Eso sucede cuando lo quiero montar en mi home
<GridCube> ah?
<GridCube> que raro
<GridCube> hace un sudo ls
<m0rf3o> donde?
<GridCube> en una terminal
<m0rf3o> en el home o /dev?
<GridCube> quiero saber si tu sudo anda
<GridCube> en cualquier lado
<GridCube> es para saber si sudo funciona o no
<m0rf3o> No estoy seguro donde queres que liste, algun directorio en especifico o cualquier lugar?
<GridCube> da igual
<m0rf3o> GridCube, sudo: no es posible abrir /var/lib/sudo/m0rf3o/0: Sistema de archivos de solo lectura
<GridCube> si ves
<m0rf3o> Y luego lista las carpetas pero sin colores
<GridCube> tenes un problema con tu sudo
<m0rf3o> :O
<m0rf3o> entonces?
<GridCube> nuse
<m0rf3o> :/
<GridCube> deja que investigo
<m0rf3o> ok, gracias
<GridCube> m0rf3o, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11825327&postcount=6
<m0rf3o> GridCube, entonces es problema del disco duro?
<GridCube> sep
<m0rf3o> Es que siempre que arranco me hace una verificacion de las particiones y me dice que encontro errores, cuando le doy reparar aparece que no existe o no esta disponible el controlador en /tmp
<GridCube> algo esta mal
<GridCube> cambiaste un disco ultimamente?
<GridCube> como esta tu fstab? apunta a algo que ya no esta?
<m0rf3o> no, es el mismo desde que instale, solo que tengo doble booteo
<m0rf3o> no se que es fstab
<GridCube> !fstab
<kubot> El archivo /etc/fstab indica al sistema como deben usarse las particiones del disco. Ver: http://www.ubuntuhispano.org/wiki/como-anadir-linea-nueva-archivo-etcfstab
<GridCube> igual te recomendaria hacer lo que dice ese post del forum
<m0rf3o> http://pastebin.com/zdfLmfgw
<m0rf3o> GridCube,
<GridCube> aja
<m0rf3o> http://pastebin.com/8awUcChr
<GridCube> si no tenes nada raro, solo que tus particiones no booteables no se cargan automaticamente por fstab
<GridCube> pero si estas acostumbrado a que sea asi no hay problema, a mi me saca de quicio pero bue
<m0rf3o> no me quita el sueño eso, pero entonces como le hago?
<m0rf3o> o como pongo el driver en /tmp cuando arranca la comprobaciondel sistema?, talvez el se repara solo no?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> lee el post que te mande
<GridCube> ahi te explica todos los pasos
<GridCube> m0rf3o, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11825327&postcount=6
<m0rf3o> GridCube, lo haré, gracias man
<GridCube> :) buena suerte
<ELETRONICO_HW> hola
<ELETRONICO_HW> como puedo borrar el grub de un disco atraves de la shell ? tengo 2 discos duros
<GridCube> borrar?
<ELETRONICO_HW> si
<ELETRONICO_HW> GridCube, lo q pasa q tengo 2 discos
<ELETRONICO_HW> hdd y sdd
<GridCube> aha
<ELETRONICO_HW> en hdd antes tenia linux...
<ELETRONICO_HW> borre el sistema operativo, pero aun queda el grub
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> tenes otro grub?
<GridCube> en el ssd?
<ELETRONICO_HW> si
<ELETRONICO_HW> pero genera conflito
<GridCube> que si ejecutas sudo update-grub?
<GridCube> oh instalate boot-repair
<ELETRONICO_HW> GridCube, el disco no tiene S.O
<ELETRONICO_HW> es solo para backup
<GridCube> en un liveusb
<GridCube> en el boot elegi tu boot media apretand f12 o la tecla que sea y elegi butear del disco correcto
<noseasasi> Hasta otra buena gente...
<Zentaur> Hola
<Zentaur> Alguien me puede echar un cable con las conexiones de red?
<Zentaur> internet funciona, pero desde que reintalé 12.04 al abrr el gestor de red no me sale ninguna conexion
<Zentaur> pero evidentemente funciona
<Zentaur> cuando instalé la otra vez lo corregí editando algo, pero no me acuerdo donde
<chilicuil> buenos dias o/
<luisss123456789> hola buenas tardes
<luisss123456789> alguien que me ayude porfavor esta es la situacion: vivo en una casa de dos plantas(yo vivo en la planta de arriba), mi casera cmparte su servicio de internet conmigo en forma inhalambrica, desde luego le pago  el servicio, el asunto es que esto es en mi laptop, pero tengo una pc que no tiene tarjeta de red inhalambrica y tiene que conectarse a traves de cable, compre un repetidor de señal TP-LINK modelo: TL-WR74ON, como puedo configurarlo? trae 
<luisss123456789> alguien que me ayude porfavor esta es la situacion: vivo en una casa de dos plantas(yo vivo en la planta de arriba), mi casera cmparte su servicio de internet conmigo en forma inhalambrica, desde luego le pago  el servicio, el asunto es que esto es en mi laptop, pero tengo una pc que no tiene tarjeta de red inhalambrica y tiene que conectarse a traves de cable, compre un repetidor de señal TP-LINK modelo: TL-WR74ON, como puedo configurarlo? trae 
<serotoninaeh_> hola
<serotoninaeh_> tengo un problema y no se me graba bien un live-usb con unetbootin
<serotoninaeh_> conocen algun otro programa que me pueda servir
<mimecar> ¿cuál es el error?
<serotoninaeh_> invalid or corruipt kernel image
<mimecar> la imagen está corrupta
<serotoninaeh_> si mimecar
<serotoninaeh_> pero quizas es de la grabacion no?
<mimecar> tendrás que descargar la iso de nuevo
<mimecar> cuando generan las isos los archivos son correctos
<nahuel_> hola : quisiera saber si alguien puede ayudarme a instalar ubuntu touch en una tablet  toshiba, muchas gracias
<mimecar> nahuel_, ubuntu touch?
<nahuel_> no es ese el nombre ?
<mimecar> la versión de tableta ha sido anunciada pero no hay nada oficial
<nahuel_> .... person la ignorancia
<nahuel_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<mimecar> esas capturas parecen de un móvil con Android y un tema de ubuntu
<mimecar> si tu tableta no es de la familia nexus no hay archivos
<nahuel_> me imagine
<serotoninaeh_> mimecar, no puede ser por el tema del formato del pendrive no?
<nahuel_> .....
<mimecar> SergioMeneses, has comprobado que la iso esté bien descargada?
<mimecar> es para serotoninaeh_
<nahuel_> gracias mime
<serotoninaeh_> si mimecar
<mimecar> si te dice que hay un error en la imagen, el fallo está en la imagen
<SergioMeneses> mimecar, jeje tab trap
<serotoninaeh_> ahora probare con una version anterior
<serotoninaeh_> i luego ya actualizare
<mimecar> nahuel_, para que quieres usar ubuntu en una tableta?
<mimecar> serotoninaeh_, has comprobado la suma md5 de la iso?
<serotoninaeh_> ahora miro
<serotoninaeh_> mimecar, como miro el md5 del archivo
<serotoninaeh_> tengo el de la web
<mimecar> !md5
<kubot> Para verificar la ISO de Ubuntu, visita http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM, sigue las instrucciones y compara el código con https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mimecar> en la misma página de las descargas tienes que tener el hash
<eliricci> alguien sabe de un extractor de metadatos como foca o algo asi pero para linux? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xx8ESYfbpRU <---ver
<chilicuil> suena interesante eliricci, creo que lo mas parecido es http://www.gnu.org/software/libextractor/
<eliricci> gracias chilicuil acababa de instalarlo la cosa era poner los elementos tecnicos del centro de soft para que aparezca
<chilicuil> eliricci: $ sudo apt-get install extract
<chilicuil> ahh, ok, ya lo haz instalado eliricci, buena suerte =)
<eliricci> chilicuil:  waw lo he instalado si, y ya con un simple script se hace una extracción total de todo un sitio de internet!, para que hacer un entorno grafico ???? lol este pibe del youtube eh!
<eliricci> con entorno grafico me referi al programa ese "foca"
<eliricci> exit :)
<serotoninaeh_> he probado varias la distro proxmox varias versiones
<serotoninaeh_> y con el programa unetbootin de ubuntu me dice
<serotoninaeh_> invalid or error kernel image
<Turra> ha0opñ
<Turra> hooola
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-26
<pochomon> buenas noches
<giorgio> hola
<pochomon> muchachos necesito su ayuda
<pochomon> tengo problemas con opendns
<pochomon> no me deja entrar a ningun lado
<pochomon> ni al irssi
<pochomon> me bloquea todo
<battlefield3> hola
<battlefield3> ¿alguien me puede asesorar en ubuntu'
<LordCiruelo> Me podrían ayudar? active Xinerama de AMD Catalyst y ahora en efectos de escritorio dice "Los efectos no están disponibles: las extensiones requeridas (XComposite y XDamage) no están disponibles"
<LordCiruelo> Me podrían ayudar? active Xinerama de AMD Catalyst y ahora en efectos de escritorio dice "Los efectos no están disponibles: las extensiones requeridas (XComposite y XDamage) no están disponibles"
<ivedci891> hola, en ubuntu, 10.04 actualizado hasta donde se puede sin cambiar de distro, al entrar por grub al ultimo kernel, no inicia sesion en ninguna cuenta de usuario, dando advertencia de Fallo de autenticacion... siendo que, si entro desde el grub al kernel original si funciona.
<ivedci891> me refiero a la PC de yamaci91
<tomivs> Alguien me ayuda con nautilus?
<GridCube> !ayuda | tomivs
<kubot> tomivs: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<tomivs> ok
<tomivs> kubot: yo tengo el nautilus 2.3.1
<kubot> tomivs: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<GridCube> tomivs, :) simplemente pregunta al canal
<tomivs> !ayuda
<kubot> tomivs: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<GridCube> si alguien sabe respondera
<GridCube> !pregunta
<kubot> No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<GridCube> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/kubot
<tomivs> Yo tengo nautilus 2.3.1
<GridCube> aja
<GridCube> sigue
<tomivs> entonces quería actualizar a la más nueva version
<tomivs> yo tengo oneiric
<GridCube> esta disponible?
<GridCube> ah ya
<tomivs> entonces me descargué los .debs
<GridCube> pero te faltan las deps
<tomivs> bueno
<GridCube> no creo que puedas instalar porque depende de gnome 3, y vos tenes gnome 2
<tomivs> descargué cada dependencia que pedía
<GridCube> mmhm
<tomivs> pero había una que era muy importante
<tomivs> bueno varias
<tomivs> osea que las versiones no se podían actualizar ya que otras aplicaciones dependian de ellas
<tomivs> ejemplo gtk-3
<GridCube> si
<tomivs> lo trataba de desinstalar y nada
<GridCube> tomivs, estas intentando hacer algo que no se puede
<tomivs> así me pasaba con varias deps
<GridCube> tomivs, tenes habilitadas todas las fuentes en tus repositorios?
<tomivs> Si
<tomivs> Pero uso Trisquel GNU/Linux
<GridCube> aaaaa bueno
<GridCube> empezaramos por ahi
<GridCube> tomivs, tenes un sistema desactualizado, que no tiene verdadero soporte
<tomivs> y los debs y eso los descargué de packages.ubuntu.com
<GridCube> tnes que actualizarte a una version de ubuntu, oficial, mas actual
<GridCube> si queres un sistema actualizado
<GridCube> no hay otra solucion que te pueda dar
<tomivs> Pero perderé todo
<tomivs> documentos,fotos
<GridCube> si haces backups no
<GridCube> si haces una particion secundaria en tu disco e instalas el nuevo sistema ahi no pasaria nada
<GridCube> pero tenes que hacer backups por las dudas
<tomivs> bueno resulta que ahora prendo la computadora y no salen los iconos de escritorio ni abre el nautilus
<GridCube> pues claro
<GridCube> hace un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nautilus
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install nautilus --reinstall
<GridCube> mas alla de eso no se que decirte tomivs porque no estas usando una version oficial de ubuntu
<GridCube> deberias preguntar a los que desarrollaron tu version
<tomivs> ok
<tomivs> de aquí descargué todo http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/gnome/nautilus
<GridCube> tomivs, da igual
<GridCube> tenes que usar apt-get
<GridCube> no podes mesclar
<tomivs> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho No es posible reinstalar el paquete nautilus, no se puede descargar. Tal vez quiera ejecutar «apt-get -f install» para corregirlo: Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:  libc-dev-bin : Depende: libc6 (< 2.14) pero 2.15-0ubuntu10.2 va a ser instalado  libc6-dev : Depende: libc6 (= 2.13-20ubuntu5.3
<GridCube> si, son las deps que rompiste tomivs
<GridCube> trata un sudo apt-get purge nautilus
<GridCube> y luego un -f install
<tomivs> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias... 50% Creando árbol de dependencias Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho Tal vez quiera ejecutar «apt-get -f install» para corregirlo: Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:  gnome-session : Depende: nautilus pero no va a instalarse  libc-dev-bin : Depende: libc6 (< 2.14) pero 2.15-0ubuntu10.2 va a ser instalado  libc6-dev : Depe
<tomivs> !kubot
<kubot> kubot es el bot de ayuda de #Ubuntu-es. Por favor no abusar de kubot, investiga los factos en privado con "/query kubot" | Lista de factos: http://ubottu.com/m4v/kubot/factoids.cgi | Manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ES/kubot
<m0rf3o> Saludos, tengo el problema que por ratos se me pierde el cursor del mouse, comienza poniendose borroso como si la imagen se cortara o algo y luego solo se va perdiendo, alguien sabe como arreglarlo?
<tomivs> m4v: Está disponible el código fuente de kubot?
<GridCube> tomivs, http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Main_Page
<yosvany> ¿Alguien sabe cómo agregar una aplicación personalizada al Launcher de Ubuntu?
<ivedci89> crea un enlace de tu aplicacion y arrastralo al lanzador
<ivedci89> yosvany:
<yosvany> ivedci89: ejecuto un firefox nuevo desde una carpeta, y luego lo mantengo en el launcher, al cerrar y abrir el firefox, me vuelve a ejecutar el firefox viejo.
<ivedci89> y claro...
<GridCube> create un lanzador que apunte a tu ff nuevo
<ivedci89> por eso debes arrastrar tu propio icono
<yosvany> GridCube: muy buena idea, cómo lo hago?
<yosvany> ivedci89: no me funcionó
<GridCube> busca tu ejecutable de firefox, acele clic derecho y usa la opcion "crear lanzador" de entre las opciones
<yosvany> GridCube: Esa opción no me sale
<yosvany> GridCube: la que tengo es "Crear enlace", será esa?
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> esa sirve igual
<GridCube> arrastra el enlase a tu barra de lanzadores
<yosvany> GridCube: la arrastro pero no me deja soltarla, al final no se agrega al launcher
<GridCube> wüeno, nosep
<yosvany> gracias de todas formas
<GridCube> nunca use unity :P
<yosvany> ya vere que encuentro
<ivedci89> GridCube:  y que usas? o sea que te parece mejor?
<GridCube> yo uso xubuntu :) porque usa xfce, que es a mi opinion el mejor escritorio posible hoy dia
<GridCube> XD los metodos para crear nuevos lanzadores son ridiculamente complicados en unityu
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> AJAJAJA
<GridCube> yosvany, http://www.geekyboy.com/archives/384
<ivedci89> ahh sisi, eso es verdad
<GridCube> estos son los metodos para crear lanzadores
<GridCube> como digo, ridiculamente complicados
<yosvany> lo de los lanzadores de unity no era para mi, yo sigo con mi gnome 2.32, lo encuentro muy funcional
<GridCube> la gente de unity NO QUIERE que cambien nada de su escritorio
<ivedci89> si, es verdad, pero que extraño no sé porqué
<yosvany> he probado el gnome 3 pero no me convence
<ivedci89> de hecho suelo tener problemas para que un lanzador quede prendido al panel
<GridCube> nusep, yo no tengo esa clase de problemas en xubuntu :D
<ivedci89> a linus torvalds no le gustó gnome3
<ivedci89> o sea que unity menos aun
<buenaventura> allá él, no?
<ivedci89> NO
<GridCube> sep,
<GridCube> igual ahora dice que si le gusta
<ivedci89> googlealo ...dijo algo asi como que era un horror
<yosvany> coincidimos, unity tampoco me gusta
<buenaventura> ajá..
<GridCube> ivedci89, si lo dijo, y luego cambio de opinion o no, a quien le importa
<ivedci89> Es poco interesante, pero sorprendente que alguien como él diga ese tipo de cosas...
<GridCube> es como que venga el otro loquito del software libre y me diga que no puedo usar ubuntu porque distribuye tambien software pago y no se que otras cosas
<GridCube> ivedci89, viste el video donde le saca el dedo a nvidia?
<GridCube> XD
<ivedci89> nono
<GridCube> linus es un hdp, dice lo que le viene en gana y ya
<ivedci89> jaaa
<GridCube> sino les gusta que le van a hacer?
<GridCube> lo van a echar?
<yosvany> lo bueno del SWL es que cada uno usa lo que desee
<yosvany> digo yo
<ivedci89> bueno saluuudos... hoy cumple mi mamita jeje adios
<yosvany> chao
<GridCube> sep eso es lo mejor del foss sin duda :)
<yosvany> GridCube: el enlace que pegaste funciono muy bien, me dijeron que probaron con el 1er metodo y todo ok
<yosvany> gracias
<GridCube> :)
<aranax> una pregunta un lug local quiere ayudar a documentar ubuntu
<yosvany> pero qué dificil es hacer en unity algo que es tan facil en otros escritorios !! no lo entiendo, se supone que faciliten la vida, no que la compliquen
<aranax> recuerdo que launchpad se usa pra traducciones
<aranax> existirá algun sitio parecido para documentación?
<GridCube> yosvany, no en unity, unity es para que todo sea igual i controlado
<GridCube> aranax, seguro
<GridCube> que documentacion quieren tratar?
<yosvany> http://help.ubuntu.com/ no te sirve?
<aranax> GridCube, en base a eso mi segunda pregunta, manejan la ayuda de upstream o solo lo específico a ubuntu?
<tomivs> GridCube: solucionado
<aranax> GridCube, podría ser por ejemplo de gimp programa ajeno a ubuntu, o por ejemplo manejo de preferencias específico a ubuntu
<tomivs> GridCube: solo hice sudo aptitude install upstart y volvio a la versión anterior, despues inicié nautilus y listo
<GridCube> tomivs, :D que bien
<GridCube> aranax, depende de que queres hacer con la documentacion despues
<GridCube> por lo general hay grupos que se dedican a eso
<GridCube> dejame averiguarte un segundo
<tomivs> GridCube: estuve buscando mucho por foros y sitios web hasta que por fín
<GridCube> :)
<aranax> GridCube, la idea es aportar a la distro
<aranax> para no manejar información dispersa
<GridCube> :) ok
<lisandrop05> hola
<lisandrop05> hay alguien por ahi
<GridCube> !hola | lisandrop05
<kubot> lisandrop05: Hola!, Bienvenido a #Ubuntu-es. Aquí puedes hacer todas las preguntas que necesites y ayudar cuando puedas también! Puedes leer las normas del canal en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines/es
<lisandrop05> necesito ayuda
<GridCube> !pregunta | lisandrop05
<kubot> lisandrop05: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<lisandrop05> accidentalmente
<lisandrop05> ejecute un rm -r -f
<lisandrop05> en /
<aranax> OMFG!
<lisandrop05> y se borro la carpeta bin
<lisandrop05> varias cosas de /etc
<GridCube> NO NO
<lisandrop05> y sospecho que en /dev tambine
<GridCube> ni siquiera pongas esa linea en este canal
<lisandrop05> jajaja me rio para no llorar
<lisandrop05> para mal de males
<lisandrop05> estoy trabajando en un VPS
<GridCube> lisandrop05, chau tus cosas
<aranax> IMHO recuperar home y reinstalar :D
<lisandrop05> asi qeu reinstall no es una opcion
<aranax> vps !
<GridCube> ay! ay! ay!
<aranax> lisandrop05, si no perdiste librerías estas aún a salvo
<GridCube> podes hacer un sync con el destino?
<lisandrop05> como un sync?
<lisandrop05> soy bastente new en el tema
<GridCube> sincronizar archivos de tu maquina cliente al destino
<lisandrop05> el ssh sigue vivo
<lisandrop05> estoy conectado
<GridCube> osea pegarle archivos ahi
<lisandrop05> volver a pasarle la carpeta bin
<lisandrop05> es lo que me dices?
<lisandrop05> y tengo un MC
<GridCube> lisandrop05, eso al menos te daria algunas cosas de nuevo
<lisandrop05> que me permite moverme
<lisandrop05> por los directorios
<yosvany> y que quieres, recuperar?
<GridCube> tenes directorios todavia?
<lisandrop05> si se pudiera
<lisandrop05> si
<lisandrop05> solo se borro
<lisandrop05> la carpeta /bin
<lisandrop05> y casi todas las carpetas dentro de /etc
<GridCube> ay! ay! ay!
<GridCube> lo siento pero no se como podrias
<lisandrop05> ahora como no tengo bin
<lisandrop05> no me funciona nada
<GridCube> seguis conectado por inercia
<lisandrop05> dpkg
<lisandrop05> ni apt
<lisandrop05> ni nada de nada
<GridCube> pero no hay nada que ejecute porque no tenes bin
<lisandrop05> asi mismo
<GridCube> necesitas acceso al disco y usar algo como testdisk para recuperar los archivos
<yosvany> yo haria lo que dice aranax, lo pero seria que perdiste muchas config de etc
<lisandrop05> lo otro es qeu no tengo ningun ubuntu del cual pueda copiar la carpeta bin
<aranax> lisandrop05, bueno creo que ahora _si_ estas en un problema
<GridCube> lisandrop05, lo siento pero vas a tener que vivir con las consecuencias
<GridCube> nunca, jamas de los jamases, se usa esa linea rm
<GridCube> lo aprendiste de la forma dura
<aranax> lisandrop05, podes hacer un dpkg --get-selections?
<yosvany> no podrias copiar los bin desde otra pc?
<GridCube> no tiene dpkg
<aranax> GridCube, que lo confirme
<lisandrop05> no, no tengo dpkg
<aranax> RIP
<lisandrop05> estoy intentando pasar una carpeta bin
<lisandrop05> pero la que tengo es de un debian
<lisandrop05> no de ubuntu
<GridCube> intentalo, capas que salvas las papas por un rato
<aranax> lisandrop05, debian al rescate!
<GridCube> pero vas a tener que instalar de nuevo
<aranax> lisandrop05, ahora  pone the ride of valkyries, y espera a que todo se copie
<aranax> pero eso sí, si borraste librerías ...
<GridCube> aranax, bueno, no me contestan en #ubuntu-docs pero ahi es donde tenes que preguntar sobre la documentacion
<GridCube> ellos sabran explicarte
<aranax> ok
<GridCube> es en inlges porsupuest
<lisandrop05> existe
<lisandrop05> algun sitio
<lisandrop05> http
<lisandrop05> ftp
<lisandrop05> smb
<lisandrop05> en internet de donde pueda descargarme
<lisandrop05> lo que debe ir en la carpeta lib
<lisandrop05> de un ubuntu precise?
<lisandrop05> lib no, perdon
<lisandrop05> es /bin
<lisandrop05> porque no puedo pasarle
<lisandrop05> los ficheros desde la PC que tengo con debian
<GridCube> espera
<aranax> lisandrop05, porque no podes?
<aranax> estas usando scp?
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> me dijeron algo de scp tambien
<GridCube> no se que es
<aranax> sirve para copiar archivos en red, se apoya del  protocolo ssh
<aranax> scp misarchivos ususario@host:/foo/bar
<BoF> alguien que sepa algo de jquery?
<BoF> por aca'
<lisandrop05> aranax: el scp no funciona
<aranax> que error dice?
<aranax> el scp se corre en la maquina con debian
<lisandrop05> si aranax, pero me da ssh identification error
<lisandrop05> o algo ais
<lisandrop05> asi*
<mimecar> lisandrop05, a esa máquina te puedes conectar por ssh?
<manel2020> como se podrian detectar teclas "raras"
<mimecar> define tecla "rara"
<manel2020> bien va la rareza---> dispositivo bluetouch vinculado a ubuntu, ese dispositivo modifica su comportamiento si esta vinculado a un telefono con android (linux) al pulsar una tecla del dispositivo ¿raro no?
<mimecar> eso será si lo conectas directamente el teléfono con android
<mimecar> ¿qué relación tiene ubuntu en eso?
<manel2020> eso es mimecar  , es logico pensar que el procedimiento de deteccion de esa pulsacion sera identico o muy parecido para otro tipo de linux...
<manel2020> pues que quiero que mi ubuntu mutee y desmutee el micro en aplicaciones de voz-ip (mumble) al pulsar la tecla del dispositivo bluetouch
<mimecar> me he perdido
<manel2020> paso 1 detectar la pulsacion ¿como?
<mimecar> el teclado está conectado al ordenador si o no
<manel2020> pc <->ubuntu<->bluetouch<->dispositivo(boton)
<mimecar> no lo estas haciendo exageradamente complicado?
<manel2020> ?????? el que?
<mimecar> la aplicación que quieres usar no está en ubuntu?
<manel2020> la opcion actual es tener cascos inalambricos y tener que ir al teclado para mutear
<mimecar> para que tienes que usar el teléfono?
<manel2020> ..... reset..... el telefono (android) es donde se ve que efectivamente la funcion del boton se realiza.
<manel2020> en el caso del telefono la pulsacion es interpretada para conmutar musica con llamada (porque se ha definido asi)
<mimecar> teclado => PC, PC => blutooth => Teléfono ?
<manel2020> TECLADO CON CABLE-> PC( O TELEFONO)<-BLUETOUCH->    _______________AIRE , WIRELESS._________________ <-DISPOSITIVO(BOTON)
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> la pulsación del teclado la tendrás que mandar por el puerto serie del bluetooth
<mimecar> que te lo interprete el programa que quieres eso ya no lo se
<manel2020> vale , como mapeo el puerto serie del bluetouch??
<mimecar> cuando lo actives tendrás un puerto serie en el pc nuevo
<mimecar> tendrás que mandar la información por ese puerto
<mimecar> aunque no es sencillo que te lo detecte el teléfono sin programar
<mimecar> o que funcione con la aplicación de Android
<manel2020> yo entiendo que ha de ser algo similar a las teclas multimedia de los teclados extra estendidos
<mimecar> que el núcleo de Android sea linux no quiere decir que los programas se comporten igual
<mimecar> y estas mandando la información por bluetooth
<manel2020> 3 "canales" -> audio estereo(out) +{ micro + teclas} (in)
<manel2020> es posible que sean 2 canales de salida , pero para el caso no es importante, ya que lo es el canal de entrada
<mimecar> manel2020, la aplicación de android te permite apagar el micrófono usando una tecla?
<mimecar> ¿está contemplado en el programa?
<manel2020> no mimecar, en android , si pulsas la tecla de los cascos , te pones en modo llamada /contestas .
<manel2020> no tocas el telefono para nada
<mimecar> para todas las aplicaciones incluyendo voip?
<manel2020> no solo llamadas
<mimecar> entonces lo tendrá que soportar la aplicación de voip no?
<manel2020> es la aplicacion que contempla ese uso, las otras no tienen implementacion directa , pero si asignacion de macros que requiere de una pulsacion
<mimecar> ok, entonces tendrás que ver si es posible mandar la información del teclado por BT y que lo reciba el móvil
<manel2020> el comando en la aplicacion de vozip existe , solo requiere de una tecla.
<mimecar> si no lo tienes conectado a la luz el teléfono no tendrás casi batería
<manel2020> ..... mimecar... te lo estoy diciendo se detecta la pulsacion de ese boton en el telefono porque modifica su comportamiento .
<manel2020> Que necesito, haberiguar como "snifar" el bluetouch y ver que narices manda por bluetouch al pulsar el boton.
<manel2020> Install xbindkeys  creo que necesito esto
<mimecar> manel2020, xbindkeys no es para ejecutar comandos al pulsar una tecla?
<manel2020> eso es xmacro , creo
<boottella> buenas tardes
<boottella> estoy por instalar ubuntu desde usb
<boottella> el otro día me recomendaron netbootin
<boottella> algo así puede ser ?
<boottella> intente hacerlo pero no me funcionaba la instalacion
<chilicuil> boottella: te salto alguna clase de error?, que version de ubuntu estas instalando?
<boottella> si, pero ni ahí que me acuerdo
<boottella> ahora estoy desde puppy
<boottella> yo uso puppy, el ubuntu es para la netbook de un amigo
<chilicuil> boottella: tienes un sistema gnu/linux en esa computadora?, o como pudiste usar puppy pero no ubuntu?, es puppy desde usb?
<boottella> no , hice una instalacion frugal de puppy
<boottella> desde un usb
<boottella> mio
<chilicuil> boottella: entonces la computadora de tu amigo ahora mismo tiene puppy instalado?
<boottella> o sea copie los archivos necesarios y hice el grub
<boottella> si
<boottella> puppy-night en español
<boottella> pero no le gusta a su señora
<chilicuil> si es asi, entonces puedes descargar el instalador y kernel de ubuntu e instalar la distro desde ahi, sin necesidad de usb =)
<chilicuil> dame un segundo, te paso las ligas
<chilicuil> boottella: es amd64 o x86?
<boottella> x86
<boottella> intel
<chilicuil> vale, entonces desde una terminal, desde puppy en la computadora de tu amigo
<chilicuil> $ wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/linux
<chilicuil> $ wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz
<chilicuil> cuando termines de descargarlos, muevelos a /
<chilicuil> $ sudo mv linux initrd.gz /
<chilicuil> una vez hayas hecho eso, agrega linux e initrd.gz como nueva entrada al grub
<boottella> chilicuil, puppy no tiene wget ni sudo
<boottella> comand no found-1
<chilicuil> boottella: vale, si no tiene sudo, puedes usar curl, o puedes descargarlo con firefox o con un navegador web, si no tiene sudo, usa 'su'
<chilicuil> digo, si no tienes wget, puedes usar curl
<chilicuil> cuando los hayas descargados, muevelos a la raiz, /
<boottella> pegue mal , ahi esta trabajando la primer linea
<chilicuil> cool
<boottella> se esta descargando algo
<chilicuil> sip, ese es el kernel
<boottella> ok
<boottella> vamo a ver despues de descargar los dos como hacemos lo del sudo
<boottella> ahi termino el primero
<boottella> el segundo descargando
<chilicuil> el segundo es el instalador
<boottella> ya esta
<chilicuil> vale, ahora ejecuta $ su
<chilicuil> y pon la contraseña de root
<boottella> no va el sudo..
<boottella> comand no found
<chilicuil> su != sudo
<boottella> chilicuil,  en puppy-es me dijeron que simplemente no ponga sudo
<chilicuil> boottella: no te estoy pidiendo que pongas sudo, te estoy pidiendo que pongas 'su'
<boottella> o
<boottella> su: unknown user mv
<chilicuil> boottella: mmm, es que no debes ejecutar $ su mv ..., ejecuta 'su', y autenticate con la contraseña de root
<boottella> ok
<chilicuil> cuando lo hagas, la shell cambiara de tener una '$' a '#' a la izquierda
<boottella> y la contraseña de root cual es?
<chilicuil> boottella: mm, no lo se.., no la configuraste cuando instalaste puppy?
<boottella> no
<boottella> ya la tengo
<mimecar> puppy no se ejecuta como root siempre?
<boottella> creo que si
<chilicuil> boottella: cool, bien, entonces ahora mueve esos archivos a /, 'mv linux initrd.gz /'
<boottella> pero igual el su no funciona
<boottella> no hace nada
<boottella> la
<mimecar> si eres root para que quieres su?
<boottella> jajaja
<boottella> no se
<boottella> bueno
<boottella> supongamos que ya soy root
<boottella> ahora que me falta
<chilicuil> boottella: ahora mueve esos archivos a /, 'mv linux initrd.gz /'
<boottella> tengo que moverlosm, pero no se donde se abran descargado
<chilicuil> boottella: puedes volver a descargarlos, no es que pesen mucho
<boottella> parece que estan en /precise
<boottella> puede ser ?
<boottella> creo que los encontre
<boottella> ubuntu-12-10-desktop-i386.iso
<boottella> ese es uno ?
<chilicuil> boottella: nop, los archivos que descargaste fueron 'linux' y 'initrd.gz'
<boottella> x15-65770.iso
<boottella> si los tengo
<mimecar> boottella, por qué no usas unetbootin?
<boottella> listo
<boottella> para probemos asi , despues vemos, porque ya lo intente y me tiraba error la instalacion
<chilicuil> boottella: ya moviste 'linux' e 'initrd.gz' a / ?
<mimecar> si te daba erorr en la instalación, no te pasará lo mismo ahora?
<boottella> en eso estoy
<boottella> no se
<boottella> listo ahi estan
<boottella> descargo una iso nueva <'
<boottella> ?
<chilicuil> no, no descargues nada, vamos a probar si funciona de esta manera..., ahora abre con un editor de textos, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<boottella> ok
<boottella> estoy buscando
<boottella> chilicuil, ya esta lo encontre , abierto
<chilicuil> boottella: cool, ahora agrega lo siguiente: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5568912/
<chilicuil> boottella: agregalo debajo de otras lineas que contengan, title, kernel e initrd.., cuando termines, copia lo que tengas y ponlo en paste.ubuntu.com para que lo vea
<boottella> esto es una entrada nueva en el grub
<boottella> ?
<chilicuil> boottella: si, es una nueva entrada
<boottella> hay un problema .. aca no puedo entrar directamente en /  porque es una sesión save
<boottella> tendriá que pegar los archivos fuera de la carpeta puppy-nightç
<chilicuil> boottella: mmm, crei que tenias instalado puppy en esa maquina
<boottella> si pero instalacion frugal
<boottella> o sea que carga desde el pupsave
<chilicuil> no tengo idea que es eso..
<boottella> es un archivo en donde se guardan todas las modificaciones
<chilicuil> mm, no hay forma de guardar algo en / ?
<boottella> itle Puppy night 5.4.3 (sda2/night)
<Exio> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<boottella> parece que no , a no ser que entre desde una seion externa
<Exio> no estan hablando de algo en puppy? :P
<boottella> Exio, estamos tratando de instalar ubuntu
<Exio> ah
<Exio> ok
<boottella> voy a entrar desde el usb y despues tratamos
<boottella> ahora vuelvo
<chilicuil> boottella: ok
<boottella> chilicuil, estas por ahí ?
<chilicuil> boottella: sip
<boottella> esto desde otra sesion vamos de nuevo?
<boottella> usb
<boottella> ahora si tengo entrada a /
<boottella> me pasas las lineas para descargar kernel e instalador ?
<chilicuil> boottella: seguro
<chilicuil> boottella: $ wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/linux
<chilicuil> boottella: $ wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz
<boottella> pregunta chilicuil , en ubuntu funciona la video llamada de facebook ?=
<chilicuil> boottella: me parece que no
<chilicuil> boottella: funciona google hangout
<boottella> uhh
<boottella> bueno entonces voy a tener que instalar tambien windows
<boottella> porque aca usan esa pagina del orto para hablar a paraguay
<boottella> tengo particionado el disco en dos partes, me conviene primero instalar win y despues ubuntu o al revés ?
<chilicuil> boottella: primero windows
<boottella> ok... no tenes por ahi algun link de eso que sea confiable para descagar la iso ?
<chilicuil> la iso de windows?
<boottella> si win 7
<boottella> es lo que tenía originalmente
<chilicuil> nop, lo siento
<boottella> ok entonces voy a cargar con netbotin
<chilicuil> vale, buena suerte =), ahora salgo
<boottella> hago el usb, instalo win y despues ubuntu desde el usb
<boottella> gracias
<chilicuil> de nada, suerte
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-27
<boottella> buenas gente
<boottella> tengo una pc con celeron 2.55 1g de ram, tiene una placa de video agp gforce 5200, mi pregunta es se andara en ella ubuntu 12.10
<boottella> mas que nada si habra compilacion de nvidia-173.4
<boottella> que es el driver de la placa...
<boottella> bueno por las dudas lo voy descargando
<boottella> pregunto d nuevo, andara una gforce 5200 con ubuntu 12.10 ?
<boottella> tiene compilación del driver nvidia-173.4... ?
<Enene> hola, alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<Enene> ??
<Enene> ...
<ELETRONICO_HW> Windows 8 tiene algun tipo de propriedad para blokear Linux ?
<ELETRONICO_HW> alguna configuracion o archivo, o algo similar para detener Linux?
<buenaventura> !ot
<kubot> #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<Tiffon> nas
<javiasa> hola
<javiasa> tengo un problema con la inalambrica, podeis ayudarme?
<javiasa> ubuntu me pode en ahorro de energia el wifi y es bastante molesto
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> que?
<javiasa> me dice ath: phy0: TX while HW is in FULL_SLEEP mode
<javiasa> y se frena la red
<javiasa> asi ubuntu es inutilizable...
<renzo> hola a todos
<renzo> alguien que me pueda ayudar con servidores proxy?
<chilicuil> javiasa: suena a un bug.., que version de ubuntu tienes?, que modulo carga tu tarjeta de red?, por favor pon en paste.ubuntu.com la informacion de $ lspci | grep -i net
<chilicuil> javiasa: cada cuanto te desconecta de la red por ese motivo?
<javiasa> ubuntu 12.10
<javiasa> pues cada 10 o 15 segundos como mucho
<javiasa> en debian no me pasaba
<chilicuil> javiasa: eso tiene logica, el kernel de debian y ubuntu es diferente
<javiasa> ya, pero en ubuntu 8.04 - 12.04 nunca me paso
<chilicuil> javiasa: cada version de ubuntu trae un kernel diferente con muchos parches anexo a el, uno de ellos te puede estar causando problemas.., tal vez bastaria con agregarle un parametro al kernel al momento de cargar ese modulo..
<javiasa> `y como hago eso?
<chilicuil> javiasa: averiguando que modulo carga ubuntu 12.10 para tu tarjeta, buscando en launchpad.net si es un problema conocido y si lo es averiguar como lo han solucionado, probando la ultima version 'vanilla' sin los parches de ubuntu, utilizando el kernel de debian que no te daba errores en ubuntu
<javiasa> pero si se me corta la red no puedo bajar ningun kernel...
<chilicuil> javiasa: buen punto, aunque tampoco podrias pedir ayuda en irc.., sin embargo si puedes pedir ayuda en irc, significa que puedes conectarte a la red asi que utilizaria esa misma conexion para bajar un kernel e instalarlo en ubuntu con dpkg
<javiasa> no, estoy conectado desde mi red movil
<javiasa> desde internet movil
<javiasa> bueno, vere a ver si puedo bajarlo desde ahi...
<chilicuil> mucha suerte, el kernel de debian te deberia ir sin problemas en ubuntu
<RuyG> saludos
<RuyG> 1.
<RuyG> 2.
<RuyG> de
<ivedci89> me apena admitirlo, porque he usado gnome mucho tiempo, y estaba muy contento con Unity, pero la cosa es que hace dos días estoy usando KDE y  bueno.... ME ENCANTA!!!
<jumadi> hola a todos
<jumadi> alguien sabe como quitar carpetas de la busqueda de ubuntu 12.04?
<jumadi> hay alguien?
<mimecar> si no responden pregunta dentro de un rato
<jumadi> ok
<jumadi> alguien sabe como quitar carpetas de la busqueda de ubuntu 12.04?
#ubuntu-es 2013-02-28
<marti1125> Buenas, tengo un problema con unity, que no me esta cargando la interfaz grafica
<sdfsdf> poca gente en este canal...
<julio> hola a todos
<julio> quisiera consultar un pequeño problema que tengo actualemnte
<julio> hola??
<julio> alguien que responda
<OXOF> hola
<idroj07> Buenos días a todos, tengo una pregunta sobre la compresión en linux. ¿Por que cuando le doy a clic derecho "Comprimir" y hago una compresión de archivos en .rar o en otros formatos (pero sobretodo en rar) no me deja definir más opciones?? (a diferencia de en windows). Me refiero a poner contraseña al archivador, particiones de X tamaño, calidad de la compresión...  ¿Es posible definir todas esas opciones? (en modo gráfico p
<idroj07> referentemente)
<GridCube> porque rar es un formato cerrado privativo
<OXOF> idroj07, si sale, pero tienes que dar abajo en Otras opciones
<GridCube> el "rar" que creas se hace usando metodos "aceptados" para compatibilidad, pero la empresa que hace la tecnologia rar no libera el codigo, entonces no hay mucho mas que hacer que permitir la compatibilidad y ya
<OXOF> te permite usar una con traseña, partir en volumenes y cifrar las partes
<idroj07> OK. y que otros formatos libres puedo usar que si me permitan todas esas opciones en linux?
<OXOF> 7zip
<GridCube> 7zip, gzip, tar,
<idroj07> no me sale 7zip en comprimir. Me podeis decir el nombre del paquete para q me lo descargue desde Synaptic?
<OXOF> de todas maneras file-roller solo te dejará esas 3 opciones uses lo que uses
<OXOF> instala p7zip-full
<idroj07> OXOF: vaya.. lo tengo ya instalado
<idroj07> ¿como es que no me aparece?
<OXOF> sale .7z
<OXOF> es la extensión, no te va a salir .p7zip-full como extensión :)
<idroj07> no no, tampoco me aparece 7z
<OXOF> si no sale no lo tienes instalado
<GridCube> ah mira, solo 7z te deja contraseñar
<GridCube> y zip tambien
<OXOF> y rar
<OXOF> rar deja crear volumenes y cifrarlo, el unico
<GridCube> P: no tengo rar instalado
<OXOF> (desde file-roller)
<idroj07> no tengo instalado file-roller
<idroj07> voy a instalarlo a ver si aparece
<idroj07> ahi
<OXOF> GridCube, si eres "purista" usa unrar-free
<OXOF> :)
<GridCube> no, simplemente no lo tengo instalado P:
<GridCube> OXOF, en fileroller 7z tiene volumenes
<OXOF> y por cierto, rar es shareware
<GridCube> http://i.imgur.com/YxUGyzr.png
<OXOF> a si es cierto
<OXOF> bueno, shareware no tiene el código fuente pero es mejor al menos que el freeware :)
<GridCube> ah?
<GridCube> como share es mejor que free?
<OXOF> el paquete rar
<GridCube> mejor es open igual P:
<OXOF> por que te permite compartirlo y no tiene limitaciones como el freeware
<OXOF> claro ... mejor open
<OXOF> lo que pasa que en mucha gente confunde free con libre/gratis
<OXOF> y en gratuito y con limitaciones y no puedes compartirlo y claro, no tiene el código fuente :)
<OXOF> en cambio los programas shareware es gratuito, puedes compartirlo, y lo que nosotros usamos es shareware pero contiene el código fuente
<GridCube> !ot | OXOF :)
<kubot> OXOF :): #Ubuntu-es es un canal de soporte de Ubuntu, por favor no lo ocupen con temas no relacionados, visita #ubuntu-es-cafe para charlar « /join #ubuntu-es-cafe » ¡Gracias!
<GridCube> :D
<OXOF> <ot />
<GridCube> /join #ubuntu-es-cafe OXOF
<GridCube> :P
<jacobete> alguien me puede ayudar?
<GridCube> ni dos minutos
<chilicuil> hola, buenos dias o/
<NeWGame> buenas necesito ayuda con un ubuntu server
<NeWGame> no me funcionan las tarjetas de red
<chilicuil> NeWGame: que tarjeta tienes?, no te las reconoce o no las configura correctamente?, si no te las reconoce el comando $ ifconfig #deberia contener 1 sola interfaz, 'lo', esto es asi?
<NeWGame> si me las reconoce
<NeWGame> pero un compañero del ciclo me las toco y plas
<NeWGame> simplemente no me da direcciones ip
<NeWGame> lo intente modificar desde /etc/network/interfaces
<NeWGame> y nada
<NeWGame> hola mimecar
<mimecar> hola
<chilicuil> NeWGame: que contiene tu archivo /etc/network/interfaces ?, lo tienes configurado con dhcp?, o de forma estatica?, si es con dhcp, haz probado que el servidor dhcp de direcciones ip?
<chilicuil> te conectas de forma alambrica o inalambrica?
<NeWGame> estoy haciendolo por virtualbox
<NeWGame> para no marearme estoy haciendo otra maqujna con un server nuevo
<chilicuil> entiendo NeWGame, vale, pues mi sugerencia es que verifiques el modo en el que tienes las tarjetas de red a traves de vbox y que verifiques que funciona primero sin archivos de configuracion, utilizando $ dhclient #en el caso de que se configuren con dhcp o con $ifconfig / route # si es estatico, una vez que lo tengas funcionando sera facil configurarlo en /etc/network/interfaces
<NeWGame> chil la eth1 esta en interna y eth2 en nat
<NeWGame> estan configuradas ya
<NeWGame> pero no funcionan
<NeWGame> chil voy a montar un server nuevo, ya que este me lo han modificado y machacado
<NeWGame> si me surgen problemas te digo ok ?
<chilicuil> NeWGame: suerte
<NeWGame> porque el chaval me instalo un entorno de escritorio en mi server, que yo considero que entornos en un server son inecesarios
<NeWGame> y el network manager ni arranca xD
<chilicuil> NeWGame: mmm, tener network manager puede ser la causa de tu problema..
<NeWGame> de todas formas mejor me hago una maquina nueva en la que se que he tocado yo
<chilicuil> NeWGame: ok, sin embargo ya que usas vbox, te recomiendo que vayas haciendo snapshots
<NeWGame> pues resulta que tengo que hacer hoy un servidor open vpn y comentarlo con capturas
<NeWGame> espero que no sea complicado el openvpn
<chilicuil> los snapshots son diferentes a los screenshots, los snapshots capturan una maquina virtual en un estado.., asi puedes volver a ese estado si alguien mas despues lo modifica
<NeWGame> aa me confundi con screemshots xD
<NeWGame> chil montar un servidor openvpn es muy complicado ?
<chilicuil> NeWGame: yo diria que si
<NeWGame> vamos que por lo menos me llevara 3 horas, no ?
<MrTulias> Tengo un programa que no carga un plugin. Pone que posiblemente no pueda cargar librerías dependientes (o algo así). En el readme pone que ejecute ldd libv_repExtRemoteApi.so. Me salen unas librerías... ¿Son las que me faltan o son todas?
<chilicuil> NeWGame: sip, aunque estoy casi seguro que te llevara mas que 3 hrs
<NeWGame> siguiendo tutoriales tambien ?
<chilicuil> NeWGame: menos si escoges el tutorial correcto
<NeWGame> pff pues tengo que hacerlo para mañana el vpn
<mimecar> MrTulias, ¿qué programa es?
<MrTulias> En man ldd me dice que el comando busca las dependencias necesarias, no sé si el resultado que me da lo que puse antes me indica todas las librerías que usa el programa o las que me faltan. El programa es V-REP
<mimecar> está en los repositorios?
<MrTulias> Creo que no, era un tar.gz
<mimecar> entonces no
<mimecar> has mirado lo que hace ldd?
<MrTulias> Según he entendido busca las librerías de las que depende el programa, pero me queda la duda que he planteado, no sé si me da todas o la que le falta a ese plugin (tiene otros que sí que cargan, pero falla uno)
<MrTulias> mimecar, no sé si llegaste a leer lo que puse, por lo que entendí (mi inglés no es muy bueno, leí lo de man ldd) busca las librerías de las que depende un programa.
<mimecar> en el archivo README te dirá todo lo que tienes que tener instalado, lo has comprobado?
<NeWGame> hay alguna forma de hacer en opevpn en 2 horas ?
<mimecar> NeWGame, por qué has esperado al último momento?
<NeWGame> me lo mandaron ayer
<mimecar> ya has probado con los tutoriales que salen al buscar en google?
<NeWGame> estoy en ello
<NeWGame> pero es que me han dicho que me va a costar mas de 3 horasy  estoy pff
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> por qué tienes que hacerlo en 2 horas?
<NeWGame> bueno era un decir eso
<NeWGame> simplemente quiero que me de tiempo
<mimecar> si en 3 horas lo puedes hacer, empieza ya
<NeWGame> ya he empezado
<NeWGame> mimecar tu el openvpn lo has utilizado ?
<mimecar> el cliente si
<MrTulias> Este es el readme http://paste.ubuntu.com/5574222/  Sigo el paso 2 (mi problema). ¿Lo que me da ldd son todas las librerías de las que depende el programa o son las que me faltan? No me queda claro
<mimecar> según la frase serán las que te faltan
<chilicuil> NeWGame: si es algo que en verdad necesitas, te sugiero que entres a #openvpn y ofrezcas una buena cantidad para que alguien lo saque por ti, si nunca has usado openvpn encuentro dificil que lo instales / configures / debugees todo en menos de 3 hrs
<chilicuil> NeWGame: o hablar con la persona que te lo ha encargado para que te de mas tiempo, un par de dias no estarian mal
<NeWGame> es opcional
<NeWGame> pero quiero hacerlo, me sube nota
<mimecar> en ese caso, coge un tutorial y siguelo
<mimecar> aunque tardes varios días
<chilicuil> sip, +1, ahora salgo a desayunar, buen dia a todos, buena suerte con eso NeWGame
<NeWGame> gracias
<NeWGame> el open vpn lo puedo hacer en nat ?
<NeWGame> xD
<chilicuil> sip NeWGame
<NeWGame> gracias y que aproveche
<MrTulias> Gracias mimecar, voy a ver si las encuentro entonces
<MrTulias> La otra opción que me pone el error del plugin es "rebuild" el plugin... ¿Sería más fácil reconstruirlo?
<mimecar> si tienes el código fuente y TODAS las dependencias...
<MrTulias> Ah, vale. Seguiría en las mismas...
<MrTulias> Tengo unas y otras no por lo que veo... Con ldd salen líneas con nombrelibrería => ruta (chorizo de números), menos en dos, a una le falta la ruta (tiene nombre y los números) y a la otra le falta el nombre (tiene ruta y números)... No sé que debo hacer con ello
<MrTulias> Las que tienen ruta están
<NeWGame> chavales que me queda poco
<mimecar> NeWGame, ?
<mimecar> ya has terminado de montar el servidor?
<NeWGame> nop pero casi
<NeWGame> casi = voy por la mitad xD
<MrTulias> Esto me da el comando http://paste.ubuntu.com/5574407/. No sé que hacer con lo de las líneas 2 y 8 (las otras están, enlaces, incluso la de la línea 8).
<mimecar> la 2 y la 8 no has instalado las dependencias
<mimecar> instala el paquete que proporcione esas librerías
<MrTulias> ¿Habrá algo de eso en los repositorios o me voy directo a googlear?
<mimecar> prueba las dos cosas
<MrTulias> Ok. Gracias por la paciencia
<NeWGame> chavaes al final lo del vpn deja 4 dias
<arielsanflo> saludos a todos
<arielsanflo> una ayudita
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-01
<j0d3> hi
<garbage_> hola gente, una consulta, cada vez que cierro ubuntu tweak al ratito me aparece un cartel que dice que se cerro inesperadamente, lo reporta como un problema pero lo cierro yo, alguien sabe que puede ser?
<pinita> buenas
<pinita> alguien sabe de un manual o documentacion sobre instalar un servidor de correos en ubuntu'
<pinita> ?
<GridCube> !smtp
<kubot> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<GridCube> !mailserver
<kubot> GridCube: Lo acabo de decir, mira mis mensajes anteriores.
<GridCube> ah es el mismo
<Fsplrc> Hola
<MrTulias> hola
<jmanuel_cool> holas
<Fsplrc> Estoy dando mis primeros pasos en Ubuntu y me preguntaba si sería bueno instalar Ubuntu de 64 bits en un ordenador con un mp intel dual core y 4 gb de RAM
<ELETRONICO_HW> si
<MrTulias> Puedes probarlo en una sesión live (cd o usb) y si te va bien, instalado irá mucho mejor
<Fsplrc> Muchas gracias! :D
<WyReSP> hola chicos!
<WyReSP> alguien puede ayudarme!? :)
<WyReSP> no me deja instalar un programa desde el centro de software :(
<WyReSP> me da un fallo en la operación de descarga de archivos! :(
<j0d3> prueba hacer un uodate
<WyReSP> nada
<WyReSP> me sigue diciendo que la instalación requiere paquetes de origen desconfiable
<mimecar> ¿qué estas instalando WyReSP ?
<WyReSP> un programa para descargar vídeos de youtube :)
<mimecar> por que no usas alguna extensión de las mucha que hay para navegadores?
<WyReSP> prefería un programa para descargar listas de reproducción al completo
<WyReSP> he encontrado dos...
<WyReSP> y ubuntu no tendría porqué no dejarle instalarlos, es sólo eso :)
<mimecar> si no tiene las firmas no debería dejar instalarlo
<WyReSP> mmm
<WyReSP> y las firmas? ... cómo se consigue? xD
<mimecar> depende de donde saques el programa
<WyReSP> te paso las web si quieres :)
<WyReSP> he encontrado 2 programas :)
<WyReSP> incluso me he descargado sendos archivos .deb
<WyReSP> que puedo ejecutarlos y me redirigen al centro de software
<WyReSP> pero desde ahí es desde dónde me da el problema ;)
<mimecar> no hace falta que pongas emoticonos en las frases
<WyReSP> bueno,  acostumbro a parecer agradable, perdona
<WyReSP> es por las tías, ya me entiendes
<mimecar> el irc no es el messenger, tenlo en cuenta
<mimecar> pon el enlace de los programas
<WyReSP> http://www.mediahuman.com/youtube-to-mp3-converter/
<WyReSP> http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverterUbuntu.htm
<sk_ryan007> buenas tardes a todos...
<sk_ryan007> me podrian ayudar con este mensaje q me marca mi konsole..... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5577521/
<mimecar> añade las firmas de ese repositorio de PPA
<mimecar> en la web del PPA tendrás las instrucciones para hacerlo
<sk_ryan007> gracias mimecar, soy algo nuevo con ubuntu, ingreso al site que me indica pero veo solo una lista de directorios..
<mimecar> de donde has sacado ese PPA?
<mimecar> primero, ¿qué versión de ubuntu tienes?
<sk_ryan007> la verdad no tengo idea el porque ha salido ese mensaje...!
<sk_ryan007> version 12.10
<mimecar> si no has añadido el PPA, abre el centro de software, origenes de software y lo desactivas
<sk_ryan007> dejamne ver si logro... permiteme.. ver.
<sk_ryan007> estoy en la pantalla pero veo varios que dicen ppa.launchpad.net
<mimecar> seguro que no has añadido repositorios de PPA?
<sk_ryan007> no creo,. como no manejo muy con experticia....
<sk_ryan007> para no causar un daño luego..!
<mimecar> en ese caso desmarca todos los ppa
<mimecar> y cuando falle algo ya miras lo que es
<sk_ryan007> voy a ir desmarcando los q veo algo extraños, empezare con el del libreoffice haber q resulta mimecar
<mimecar> sube una captura de pantalla
<mimecar> pero esos repositorios los has añadido tu (de forma voluntaria o no)
<sk_ryan007> no recuedo haberlo hecho
<sk_ryan007> es posible q esto sea agregado automaticamente? la verdad desconosco!
<mimecar> no es posible
<sk_ryan007> al desmarcar y ejecutar get update, tengo q reiniciar? porque lo hice y sigue saliendo el mismo mensaje en el konsole
<mimecar> sube una captura de pantall por favor
<sk_ryan007> como la sube por medio del pastebin? nunca lo hice hasta el momento...
<mimecar> !imagebin
<kubot> Si necesitas mostrarnos una captura de pantalla de tu problema, sube la imagen a http://tinyurl.com/imagebin y pega el link en el canal.
<sk_ryan007> gracias kubot, mimecar aca el link http://imagebin.org/248616
<sk_ryan007> como ves desmarque las ultimas para probar y sigue saliendo el mensaje...
<mimecar> tienes que descarmar todos los ppa
<mimecar> tienes 4 repositorios de PPA
<sk_ryan007> entonces marco los 5 primeros, y desmarco todos los demas? es eso?
<mimecar> no
<mimecar> desmarca todos los repositorios que tengan ppa en el nombre
<sk_ryan007> me refiero a eso, porque todos despues de los 5 primeros tienen http://ppa
<vazox> ¿que recomiendan xfce o gnome 3?
<sk_ryan007> cuando dices q tenga ppa en el nombre, la verdad eso es lo q entiendo, disculpa soy novato..
<mimecar> http://ppa...
<mimecar> sk_ryan007, sigues las guías que encuentras y pones todos los comandos?
<sk_ryan007> mimecar, disculpa no entiendo..
<mimecar> dejalo
<mimecar> ya has descarmado todos los que tienen http://ppa?
<sk_ryan007> no
<sk_ryan007> los desmarco?
<mimecar> si quieres eliminar el mensaje de error si
<sk_ryan007> entiendo
<sk_ryan007> despues de hacer eso reinicio para verificar o intento de una vez...?
<mimecar> los paquetes que dependan de esos repositorios no se actualizarán
<mimecar> no tienes que reiniciar nada
<sk_ryan007> ok, gracias dejame intentar haber q tal...
<vazox> alguien tiene idea de como editar un wordpress, o crear un propio servidor ?
<OXOF> si no sabes mucho instala LAMP
<OXOF> LAMP => Linux + Apache + Mysql + PHP
<OXOF> por otra parte el Wordpress se puede editar sus hojas de estilo y demás desde el propio editor del Wordpress en el panel de administrador
<vazox> gracias oxof
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-02
<urielsalis> Como instalo ubuntu desde virtualbox a mi disco externo?
<urielsalis> Estoy usando windwows
<urielsalis> y wubi detecta mi disco
<urielsalis> y quiero una instalacion normal no un live usb
<vazox> uriel
<vazox> prueba con lo básico
<chilicuil> hola, buenas noches o/
<vazox> hola
<chilicuil> hola vazox
<ivedci89> hola tengo un usuario que ha cambiado la contraseña, yo soy root, cómo consgo saber la contraseña sin tener que quitarla?
<Tis-|> etc/passwd
<Tis-|> segun google
<Tis-|> aque esa info es mas vieja ...
<ivedci89> auxilio: (ubuntu 12.04 unity, aunque he probado otros entornos graficos sobre la misma distro)
<ivedci89> he intentado abrir "configuracion de sonido" pero se abre la ventana de configuracion una y otra vez aunque la cierre.
<batcherrors> hola...esoty conviertiendo masivamente unos archivos ods a csv usndo unoconv (unoconv -f csv *.ods) pero algunos archivos dan error  y se me para cuando encuantra uno....hay alguna forma de obligarle a seguir con los demas archivos aunke no pueda convertir algun archivo erroneo?
<batcherrors> holapp?
<juan_> Hola
<juan_> Acabo de instalar LibreOffice 4.0 en Ubuntu 12.04 y me gustaría saber que debo hacer para que el icono de inicio aparezca en la barra vertical que hay a la izquierda del escritorio
<juan_> Solo por curiosidad. ¿Me lee alguien?
<liher> si
<liher> hola juan
<juan_> Gracias
<juan_> Es que no sabía si estaba escribiendo solo o no
<liher> ese icono aparece en menu de aplicaciones
<liher> no?
<juan_> espera
<liher> no estoy muy seguro porque yo no uso unity
<liher> pero creo que si lo arrastras lo podrias dejar donde quieres
<juan_> Pues no te puedo decir porque la ventana de este irc me ocupa toda la pantalla y no se como aminorarla
<liher> :-O
<juan_> y me bloquea el resto del escritorio
<liher> no tienes la barra vertical
<liher> ?
<liher> donde estan las aplicaciones?
<juan_> Tengo la barra vertical
<liher> pincha en el primer boton de arriba
<juan_> tambien se que en el primer icono de la barra vertical donde salen los programas
<juan_> esta libreoffice
<juan_> lo he arrastrado a la barra vertical
<liher> y ha aparecido alli?
<juan_> y me ha dado un error de programa no dejandome alojarlo ahi
<juan_> por eso he entrado a preguntar
<liher> pues yo no te puedo ayudar
<liher> no uso unity
<liher> lo siento
<liher> que tengas suerte
<liher> :-D
<juan_> no  pasa nada liher. Muchas gracias de todas maneras por tu interés
<WyReSP> Hola a todos! qué tal?!
<sfdve1213> tengo libreoffice 3.5, quiero el 4. alguien me podrias ayudar?
<GridCube> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 29 kB, installed size 166 kB
<GridCube> esa es la version oficial de los repos
<mimecar> sfdve1213, los repositorios de Mint y los de Ubuntu no son los mismos
<GridCube> mint?
<GridCube> JA
<sfdve1213> mimecar: si ya lo se. pero hay instrucciones paraactualizar a 4 en Ubuntu?
<mimecar> de forma oficial la 4 no está en los repositorios
<mimecar> si quieres la 4 tendrás que usar un PPA (con los inconvenientes que tiene)
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> si hay ppas para 4
<GridCube> pero lol mint
<sfdve1213> mimecar: tienes vinculo?
<mimecar> no
<GridCube> sfdve1213, https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa
<GridCube> pero no hay ningun tipo de soporte para eso sfdve1213
<sfdve1213> GridCube: no te gusta Mint?
<GridCube> nope, en todo caso no es algo para discutir acá
<GridCube> /j #ubuntu-es-cafe sfdve1213
<Xago> hola, buenos dias señores
<Xago> quién me ayuda a encontrar los drivers HDMI para una laptop HP Pavilio dm4-1290la. He intentado por muchos lugares, y nada aún
<GridCube> Xago, cual es tu problema en si?
<Xago> no me lee el puerto
<GridCube> Xago, tenes algo enchufado ahi ahora?
<Xago> ahora no, pero puedo hacerlo
<GridCube> hacelo
<GridCube> Xago, sabes usar pastebin?
<Xago> sip
<GridCube> bueno enchufa el hdmi y pasa el pastebin de lspci y de xrandr
<GridCube> asegurate de que el monitor o la tele que estes enchufando en el hdmi tambien esten prendidos y si es una tele en la salida de hdmi que estas conectando
<Xago> es un monitor
<Xago> http://pastebin.com/ij4cyjXj
<Xago> http://pastebin.com/u1c6wMZF
<Xago> le conecto el puerto vga y funciona bien
<GridCube> Xago, http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx/129200#129200
<GridCube> tenes 12.10? no
<GridCube> ?
<Xago> 12.04
<GridCube> http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx/126513#126513
<GridCube> ese entonces
<GridCube> Xago, aparentemente hay una ppa tambien :D
<GridCube> eso es mejor
<GridCube> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates?field.series_filter=precise
<GridCube> simplemente instalas fglrx con un sudo apt-get install fglrx y ya :P
<Xago> GridCube, la primera o la segunda, mejor?
<GridCube> mmmm nunca use ese ppa
<GridCube> pero la primera suene mas manual y vas a ver que hace
<GridCube> la otra no se como funciona bien, porque siempre evito ati a toda costa
<GridCube> XD
<Xago> entonces, inicio probar con ppa o ati?
<GridCube> el ppa te deberia instalar los drivers de ati, yo probaria eso primero porque es lo mas facil
<GridCube> si eso no anda probar de la otra forma
<GridCube> Xago, sabes usar una tty?
<Xago> creo que no
<GridCube> antes de nada aprendamos un poco de eso para que despues no pases dolores de cabeza si
<GridCube> ?
<Xago> ok
<Xago> te refieres a que debería cambiar de estación?
<GridCube> si apretas ctrl-alt-f[1-6] vas a ciclar entre todas las tty, ctrl-alt-f7 contiene tu session de x
<Xago> ok, si
<WyReSP> tengo un problema con la instalación de unos programas, me ayudáis!? :D
<GridCube> bien, en una tty te logeas y usas los comandos ls, cd, y asi
<Xago> sip
<GridCube> Xago, si por algun motivo tu servidor x deja de funcionar, tenes que entrar a una tty e ir a /etc/X11
<Xago> pensé que era otra cosa
<Xago> ok
<GridCube> la mayuscula de X11 es importante, ahi borras y cambias el nombre de xorg.conf, eso hace que vuelva al driver generico y deberia todo andar "bien" de nuevo
<Xago> y en X11?
<GridCube> y/o
<GridCube> haces un rm xorg.conf en esa carpeta
<Xago> solo renombrar? y el archivo original?
<GridCube> !pregunta | WyReSP
<kubot> WyReSP: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<GridCube> Xago, el archivo no es "necesario"
<GridCube> a menos que uses un driver especial
<GridCube> si no esta, se usa el driver generico de video
<Xago> ok...nada especial
<WyReSP> la cuestión es que quiero instalar dos programas concretos para descargar música de youtube ... pero no me deja instalarlos desde el centro de software... me dice que se requieren paquetes de origen desconocido
<Xago> entonces lo ejecutó en esta tty...y si falla me voy a la otra, correcto?
<WyReSP> si queréis puedo pasaros los links de las webs :) parecen de confianza, la verdad :D
<GridCube> Xago, si por alguna razon no arrancan tu sesion grafica, va a ser tu unica opcion de arrancar el sistema
<GridCube> WyReSP, no es necesario
<WyReSP> os digo el nombre de los programas?! :)
<GridCube> WyReSP, si confias en el software es tu decision si aceptas o no los paquetes desconocidos
<WyReSP> no... pero no me da esa opción
<WyReSP> simplemente me pone aceptar y se cancela toda la instalación, o al menos eso parece
<GridCube> WyReSP, estas usando un .deb?
<WyReSP> sí :)
<GridCube> WyReSP, instalate gdebi
<WyReSP> me lo descargué de las páginas .amd64.deb
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install gdebi
<WyReSP> es otro centro de software?
<WyReSP> o algo así?
<GridCube> es un instalador de .debs
<mimecar> GridCube, no es más sencillo ponerlo con la consola
<mimecar> los .DEB que no son del sistema no tienen que ser cómodos de poner
<GridCube> gdebi tiene una interfaz bonita
<GridCube> P:
<WyReSP> :)
<GridCube> pues clarin, pero si quiere corromper su sistema que lo haga con estilo
<WyReSP> jajaja
<WyReSP> gracias mimecar, siempre tan amable
<WyReSP> y ahora cómo lo uso? :)
<GridCube> WyReSP, porque no usas esta pagina y ya? http://www.youtube-mp3.org/
<WyReSP> porque pretendía descargarme listas de reproducción completas
<WyReSP> y bueno ... en principio es lo que le dije ayer a mimecar, por qué no iba a poder instalar un programa en ubuntu?
<GridCube> porque estas queriendo hacer algo que roza mucho con la pirateria WyReSP
<GridCube> y no podemos apoyar eso
<WyReSP> bueno, nadie ha dicho que lo apoyéis ...
<WyReSP> podemos simplificar esto a instalar paquetes .deb
<mimecar> más bien, tienes que confiar mucho en los paquetes DEB que no son de los repositorios
<GridCube> WyReSP, gdebi se usa eligiendo el archivo que queres instalar y llendo a "abrir con" gdebi
<GridCube> mimecar, tambien eso si
<WyReSP> bueno, ciertamente el programa que quiero instalar lo he utilizado antes en otros SOs...
<WyReSP> no veo por qué tendría que desconfiar de él... aunque ciertamente los que sabéis del tema sois vosotros, eso no lo niego
<WyReSP> y de todas formas... sigue sin instalármelo ... :S
<mimecar> mientras sepas lo que estas instalando no hay problemas
<WyReSP> dice que no se han podido instalar todas las dependencias
<mimecar> pero recuerda que en linux también pueden venir cosas malas para el sistema
<mimecar> GridCube, hdebi no sigue las dependencias?
<GridCube> si estan en los repos si, si no no
<GridCube> no tiene de donde sacarlas
<WyReSP> mmm
<mimecar> WyReSP, ¿qué dependencias te pide?
<WyReSP> bueno es cosa del samba
<WyReSP> parece
<GridCube> samba?
<mimecar> samba para un programa de videos?
<GridCube> que jolines es ese programa?
<WyReSP> ....
<mimecar> WyReSP, pon en pastebin
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<WyReSP> me da un error configurando el apport-hooks-medibuntu
<WyReSP> o algo así
<mimecar> así veremos los repositorios que tienes y tu versión de ubuntu
<WyReSP> http://pastebin.com/NN4TX31q
<mimecar> tienes unos cuantos repositorios que no funcionan
<WyReSP> es que no consigo copiar el error que me da el gdebi :(
<mimecar> el programa que estas instalando tiene dependencias?
<WyReSP> pues probablemente
<WyReSP> porque si me da un fallo
<mimecar> de medibunutu o similares
<mimecar> ¿qué dice su página web?
<WyReSP> a ver
<WyReSP> ahora pego el link :)
<WyReSP> http://www.mediahuman.com/youtube-to-mp3-converter/
<mimecar> has descargado un .deb o un .apt?
<WyReSP> un .deb
<WyReSP> amd64.deb
<mimecar> por qué no el .apt?
<WyReSP> mmm no sé
<WyReSP> en la página web está el .apt?
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si
<mimecar> seguramente añadirá un repositorio
<WyReSP> pues no lo encuentro!
<mimecar> será que la imagen es pequeña
<mimecar> encima de "Download deb"
<mimecar> o lee el texto que aparece
<WyReSP> es que no encuentro lo de Download deb ....
<mimecar> no ves un texto que pone "Install with Ubuntu software Center"?
<WyReSP> sí
<WyReSP> eso sí
<WyReSP> pero si pincho ahí me descarga el .deb
<mimecar> en chrome sale un archivo .apt
<WyReSP> bueno no, si pincho ahí intenta abrirme el centro de software
<WyReSP> desde el navegador
<WyReSP> pues estoy usando chromium ...
<WyReSP> :S ahí me dejas de piedra
<mimecar> por partes
<mimecar> si te activa el centro de software es porque ha añadido la información
<WyReSP> pues me abre el centro de software y me dice que no ha encontrado ningún paquete con ese nombre en mis orígenes del software actuales
<mimecar> en fin
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> pasa a la carpeta del .deb
<mimecar> sudo dpkg -i paquete
<mimecar> y pon la salida en pastebin
<WyReSP> http://pastebin.com/by9fPrYr
<mimecar> el paquete te lo ha instalado
<mimecar> no se si dpkg gestiona o no las dependencias
<mimecar> ejecutalo y cruza los dedos
<mimecar> el programa
<WyReSP> y cómo lo ejecuto?
<WyReSP> no lo encuentro en el menú! :S
<WyReSP> ah sí
<WyReSP> perdona :) está aquí
<WyReSP> ah vale, sí parece que funciona, voy a probarlo...
<WyReSP> muchas gracias chicos!
<WyReSP> parece que funciona bien ;)
<WyReSP> os lo recomiendo, por cierto, muy bueno
<mimecar> el programa no se actualizará, recuerdalo
<GridCube> jajaja XD estaba ahi
<WyReSP> y cómo podría hacer para que se actualizase?!
<mimecar> si el programa no tiene un repositorio no puedes
<WyReSP> ummm pero debe tenerlo no?
<WyReSP> cómo añado el repositorio?!
<WyReSP> aunque sea por consola!
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> no es "obligatorio" que lo tenga
<WyReSP> mmm puedo averiguarlo por la web?
<mimecar> intentalo
<WyReSP> para que es el repositorio medibuntu?
<mimecar> para codecs de vídeo y música
<boottella> buen día , abra alguien despierto por aquí ?
<boottella> necesito una mano con virtual vox
<mimecar> boottella, la duda es de Ubuntu o de Puppy?
<boottella> de ninguna de las dos...
<boottella> en realidad es por virtual vox
<boottella> si se puede
<mimecar> si es rápido, di
<boottella> te digo como es la cosa... necesito instalar windows para despues instalar ubuntu en una netbook
<mimecar> virtualbox en que sistema operativo se ejecuta?
<boottella> yo utilizo puppy
<mimecar> las netbook no tienen mucha potencia, meterle virtualbox no es buena idea
<boottella> pero cargue en virtual win 7
<boottella> lo que tengo que lograr es hacer un usb booteable desde mi pc para instalar en la netbook
<mimecar> vas a instalarlo en la máquina virtual?
<boottella> como no encontre otra forma hasta el momento me propuce crear el usb desde win directamente
<boottella> si claro
<mimecar> la máquina virtual puede leer ISOs
<boottella> si ya la cargue
<mimecar> entonces? instala ubuntu dentro de la máquina virtual con la iso
<boottella> si y despues ?
<mimecar> después nada
<mimecar> usas la máquina virtual con los sistemas
<boottella> se puede instalar ubuntu y despues el win en otra partición ?
<mimecar> si son particiones de la máquina virtual si
<mimecar> aunque windows te borrará el arranque de ubuntu
<boottella> claro , el problema es que como dijiste antes , la netbook no tiene mucha potencia para eso
<mimecar> no tiene potencia para usar ninguna máquina virtual
<boottella> miralo de esta forma..
<mimecar> haz una instalación sin máquina virtual
<boottella> como harías para instalar en una netbook vacía , ubuntu y windows 7 ?
<boottella> así de cero
<mimecar> ubuntu con un usb
<mimecar> windows 7, con un usb si lo admite
<GridCube> si
<GridCube> lo admite
<GridCube> lo se por... ciencia
<boottella> bueno pero el tema mio es que no puedo crear los usb... no se bien como hacerlo
<boottella> si puedo hacer el de ubuntu
<mimecar> para ubuntu con unetbootin
<mimecar> para windows a buscarse la vida
<boottella> ese me sale con unetbootin
<boottella> jajaja
<boottella> en eso estoy
<boottella> el de win me esta complicando la vida...
<boottella> por eso quice probar con virtual vox, ahi puedo correr el win 7, el tema es que la iso de win la tengo en sda2, y no puedo acceder a ella desde la maquina virtual
<mimecar> quieres usar windows sin aceleración y poco rendimiento?
<boottella> no, por que ?
<mimecar> porque eso es lo que conseguirás usando virtualbox
<aguitel> alguien conoce o tiene alguna opinion de la netbook Samsung  NC110-PD1AR ?
<boottella> lo de la maquina virtual es solo para creal el usb
<boottella> despues la dinamito
<mimecar> en ese caso tienes un par de horas para montarlo
<boottella> para montar el os ?
<mimecar> OS y luego hacer una instalación con actualizaciones
<boottella> ya esta funcionando
<boottella> instalado
<GridCube> para windows tambien unetbootin
<GridCube> de nuevo... lo se por... ciencia
<boottella> ok, eso lo probé pero tube un problema
<boottella> primero que en la lista de los os de unetbootin no esta windows
<GridCube> estara uno u otro
<GridCube> no los dos
<boottella> segundo que cargando la iso , una ves terminado el booteable la netbook no me lo reconoce como booteable
<boottella> me pone que no hay ningun dispositivo de booteo
<boottella> voy a probar ahora en directo te parece ?
<boottella> y te digo lo que hago a ver si hay algo mal
<mimecar> boottella, como no es un problema de ubuntu, pasa a #ubuntu-es-cafe
<boottella> joya
<Xago> GridCube, mis disculpas...justo entró una llamada que me consumió todo este tiempo
<GridCube> :) dont worry
<Xago> estoy intentando cargar el ppa, pero no me deja
<GridCube> como no te deja?
<Xago> no command 'deb' :0
<Xago> "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu precise main"
<mimecar> Xago, eso no es un comando
<Xago> ooooohhhh...diablos
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> jajaja que loquito
<Xago> GridCube, fglrx is already the newest version
<Xago> ya cargué los PPA
<Xago> según indica en la url que me pasaste
<Xago> creo que seguiré con la otra opción
<mimecar> si el paquete de ubuntu está más actualizado no usará el ppa
<GridCube> esacto
<GridCube> Xago, proba las otras opciones si
<GridCube> pero ati no tiene un panel de control?
<Xago> no tengo nada
<GridCube> que raro
<Xago> sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Xago> sh: 0: Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<mimecar> Xago, seguro que has instalado el driver de ati?
<Xago> not sure :P
<mimecar> lo has descargado de la web de AMD y lo has instalado?
<Xago> :P no
<mimecar> entonces no tendrás esos scripts
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que supuestamente quieres hacer?
<GridCube> quiere hacer andar la salida hdmi de su notebook
<mimecar> si con el driver privativo de ubuntu no funciona pon el de ati
<Xago> "Sorry, your search did not return any results.
<Xago> - Make sure all words are spelled correctly.
<Xago> - Try different or fewer keywords - See more at: http://support.amd.com/us/psearch/Pages/psearch.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.39&contentType=GPU+Download+Detail&ostype=Linux+x86&keywords=&items=20#sthash.1x4M5155.dpuf"
<Xago> cómo era para saber si estoy con x86 o 64bits?
<mimecar> uname -a
<Xago> ya uname -a
<Xago> :P
<Xago> creo que lo encontré en otro sitio diferente al de AMD
<Xago> me da ese error en AMD
<mimecar> ¿en otro sitio?
<Xago> sip
<Xago> es.driverscollection.com
<mimecar> ni se te ocurra
<Xago> ???
<mimecar> busca en la web de AMD
<mimecar> no estas usando drivers de windows
<GridCube> Xago, te pase un link you hoy
<GridCube> http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx/126513#126513
<Xago> pero no me funciona
<GridCube> como que no
<mimecar> Xago, "no funciona" no da nada de información
<Xago> Este primer paso que indica "sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh "
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> si no tienes instalado el driver de ati no tienes que desinstalarlo
<Xago> me arroja: sh: 0: Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Xago> ok :o
<mimecar> Xago, Removing (purging) existing drivers
<mimecar> tienes que leer lo que haces
<mimecar> te está diciendo que el comando es para eliminar una versión antiguo del driver
<Xago> disculpa...seguía los pasos....y, sí....sin leer :(
<Xago> perdonenme, por favor...soy humano
<Xago> :D
<mimecar> los humanos leen
<Xago> y nos equivocamos, a veces tb
<Xago> más si tienes que resolver otros asuntos
<Xago> :P
<Xago> en paralelo ;)
<Xago> GridCube, mil disculpas amigo...está trabajando y ahora estoy bajando el driver
<Xago> para continuar con el sgte paso
<Xago> GridCube, me da el sgte error
<Xago> dependencias
<GridCube> Xago, pastebin
<Xago> http://pastebin.com/91rzKEbh
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> si bueno seguiste los demaspasos?
<mimecar> Xago, has instalado las dependencias que te ponía en la documentación?
<Xago> oooohhh "Package /home/santiago/Downloads/fglrx_9.012-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb has been successfully generated
<Xago> "
<GridCube> ...
<GridCube> Xago, instalaste las deps?
<Xago> se instalaron
<Xago> ahora voy con dpkg -i *.deb
<Xago> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Xago>  google-chrome-beta_current_i386.deb
<Xago>  google-earth-stable_current_i386.deb
<mimecar> ?
<mimecar> Xago, no uses *.deb
<Xago> http://pastebin.com/zLG4p2bE
<mimecar> pregunta básica, estas instalando un driver de la web de ati?
<Xago> si....sigo estas instrucciones http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx/126513#126513
<Xago> que me pasó GridCube
<mimecar> tu modelo de tarjeta está soportado?
<GridCube> what
<Xago> y voy en el paso sudo aticonfig --initial
<mimecar> antes dices que te ha dado errores con el instalador de ati
<mimecar> es posible que te falten cosas
<GridCube> porque tenias cosas de google?
<Xago> no lo sé
<GridCube> para mi que no instalaste las deps antes de empezar
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install build-essential cdbs fakeroot dh-make debhelper debconf libstdc++6 dkms libqtgui4 wget execstack libelfg0 dh-modaliases
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<GridCube> y si tenes 64bits sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch i386 lib32gcc1 libc6-i386
<mimecar> tu sistema es de 64 bits y estas instalando cosas de 32?
<GridCube> todo eso tiene que instalar mimecar con multiarch
<mimecar> me parece curioso que tengas que compilar cosas de un driver con 32 bits
<m44v> buildpkg nunca me funcionó a mi para instalar el driver de amd (aunque eso fué muchas versiones atrás)
<m44v> fue*
<m44v> siempre lo instalo normalmente, no necesita dependencias así, aunque desinstalarlo sin romper el X se hace más complicado
<Xago> reiniciaré, suerte para mí :P
<mimecar> ten un live cd a mano
<Xago> ooooohhhh
<Xago> really?
<mimecar> sip
<Xago> sip tengo por ahí
<Xago> de usarlo, debería borrar el xorg.conf, correcto?
<mimecar> no se si te funcionaría
<Xago> :o
<GridCube> o:
<Xago> I'm baaaack!!! :P
<Xago> claro que gracias al backup :o
<Xago> pero sigo insistiendo ;)
<Xago> bueno...cargaron los drivers de ATI, pero sigo sin poder levantar el puerto HDMI
<Xago> :(
<Xago> así que por hoy, me rindo
<mimecar> has activado la salida hdmi?
<Xago> cómo?
<Xago> me enseñas?
<mimecar> mira en las opciones de gnome
<mimecar> para tener señal por HDMI, tendrás que "sacarla"
<Xago> pero estoy usando unity :o
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> unity usa gnome
<Xago> ok
<Xago> cómo hago eso?
<mimecar> unity en la 12.04?
<Xago> sp
<Xago> sip
<mimecar> busca en el panel de control de gnome
<Xago> ¿?
<mimecar> gnome-control-center
<nahuel_> buenas tardes : por favor podrian recomendar cual es el mejor programa para bajar videos de you tube. muchas graciasssss
<mimecar> usa una extensión para el navegador, hay muchas
<nahuel_> gracias mime
<nahuel_> siempre al pie del cañon
<mimecar> no encontrarás extensiones en chrome
<nahuel_> por suerte el zorrito de fuego ayuda
<saivan_> hola
<saivan_> buenas tardes
<saivan_> necesito soporte tecnico
<saivan_> con lubuntu 12.10
<saivan_> problemas con la carga de paginas en internet
<saivan_> es que cambien por completo de windows xp a lubuntu 12.10
<saivan_> y me quede con el lubuntu quiero tenerlo configurado alto redimiento
<saivan_> hola
<saivan_> ayuda por favor
<mimecar> si no dices el problema lo tienes complicado
<saivan_> mi problema es que carga las paginas muy lento
<mimecar> ¿has puesto todas las actualizaciones?
<saivan_> pues no se abria decirte
<saivan_> actualice unos paquetes
<saivan_> pero me marca error
<mimecar> abre una consola
<mimecar> sudo apt-get update
<mimecar> sudo apt-get upgrade
<saivan_> ok
<mimecar> suado apt-get dist-upgrade
<mimecar> el último no es de esa forma
<mimecar> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mimecar> saivan_, está descargando cosas tu equipo?
<saivan_> SI
<saivan_> si dice algo asi 99% [ Esperando las cabeceras]
<saivan_> mimecar
<mimecar> cuando acabe de poner todas las actualizaciones seguimos
<saivan_> ok
<saivan_> gracias por tu amabilida
<saivan_> mimecar
<mimecar> di
<saivan_> tambien me gustaria instalar wine y sus complementos
<mimecar> lo tienes en el centro de software
<saivan_> para correr programas y juegos
<saivan_> descargue uno pero no corre los programas
<saivan_> los instalo igual como los instale en xp
<mimecar> la mayoría de los juegos están soportados
<saivan_> y un antivirus gratuito que me recomiendes
<mimecar> ninguno
<saivan_> jajajajaja
<mimecar> un poco de sentido común y no compartir cosas entre windows y linux
<mimecar> en red o dentro de wine
<saivan_> tengo 3 computadoras que tengo guardadas
<saivan_> mi pregunta es
<saivan_> como puedo conectarlas entre si para hacer como un ciber en mi casa
<mimecar> con cables de red y un switch
<saivan_> que es un switch
<saivan_> un programa
<mimecar> un dispositivo que permite conectar varios equipos en red
<saivan_> asi lo pido un switch
<saivan_> de red
<saivan_> o como
<mimecar> si
<saivan_> ok
<saivan_> y un programa para administrar los equipos
<saivan_> no sabras de uno
<mimecar> qué quieres administrar?
<saivan_> como el tiempo que duran y apagarlas o prenderlas
<mimecar> haz un script que desconecte la sesión parado un tiempo
<saivan_> si y como lo creo me gustaria aprender
<saivan_> soy buen estudiante
<mimecar> una tarea de cron que desconecte al usuario
<mimecar> pero teniendo 3 equipos acabas si tu mismo les desconectas
<saivan_> si pero mas de lante
<saivan_> ya dice:       100% [ Esperando cabeceras ]
<mimecar> qué ancho de banda tiene tu conexión a internet?
<saivan_> pues es el paquete mas chico de infinitun
<saivan_> ya dice otra cosa
<saivan_> w: Error de gpg
<mimecar> pon todo el texto en pastebin
<mimecar> y di el ancho de banda que tiene tu conexión a internet
<saivan_> mimecar
<saivan_> mimecar
<saivan_> mimecar
<mimecar> di
<saivan_> me podras ayudar
<saivan_> con el error este
<mimecar> pon en pastebin todo el texto que ha salido con los comandos
<boottella> holas a todos!
<boottella>  acabo de hacer una instalación de ubuntu y no pude arrancar el os, me ayudarían a ver el problema
<boottella> ?
<saivan_> disculpen quien sabe en cual canal de irc me pueden ayudar
<boottella> saivan_, que necesitas ?
<saivan_> con el error este : W: Error de GPG: http://packages.medibuntu.org quantal InRelease: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<saivan_> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<saivan_> este error
<boottella> no yo no , me exede
<boottella> irc..  tiene que ser aquí, pero en este horario quisas no haya actividad
<saivan_> una persona me dijo que lo pegara en pastebin pero yo no se que es eso
<mimecar> saivan_, esos errores no te afectan
<boottella> pastebin es una pagina donde podes subir el texto y otros lo pueden leer
<saivan_> pero es que no puedo conectarme a internet
<mimecar> boottella, si no das más detalles...
<saivan_> dura mucho para cargar las paginas
<mimecar> saivan_, estas usando el mismo ordenador para el irc y hacer las cosas no?
<saivan_> si
<saivan_> pero es un calvario navegar
<mimecar> entonces copia el texto que te ha salido con los comandos en pastebin
<mimecar> !paste saivan_
<kubot> saivan_: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<boottella> mimecar , termino  la instalación, me expulso el dvd y luego le dí reiniciar , pero no reinciaba , espere unos 5 minutos y aprete el boton de reinicio
<boottella> al encender no me tiró ni el grub
<boottella> me puso un cartel que decía que no existia el archivo grldr
<saivan_> kubo
<saivan_> kubot
<saivan_> ya entre a pastebin
<mimecar> boottella, reinicia a mano el equipo
<boottella> mimecar, ahí te muestro mi tabla de particiones...
<mimecar> saivan_, kubot es un bot
<mimecar> en pastebin pega todo el texto
<saivan_> jajajajaja
<saivan_> no mames que dificil es
<saivan_> que te ayuden
<saivan_> aqui
<mimecar> ?
<saivan_> perdon
<mimecar> has copiado el texto que han devuelto los comandos sí / no ?
<saivan_> si
<mimecar> ¿lo has pegado en la web de pastebin?
<saivan_> si
<mimecar> pon en el canal el enlace que te ha dado pastebin
<saivan_> le puse mi nombre
<mimecar> boottella, con el live cd te funcionaba el sistema?
<saivan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5580312/
<mimecar> pon todo el texto que ha salido con los comandos
<boottella> no lo probe
<mimecar> boottella, para instalar ubuntu hay que iniciar con el live cd
<boottella> http://bayresmail.com.ar/imagebin/up/e24aeea46e40473e7df07dc0f4f1892a.jpg
<boottella> esas son las particones , ubuntu lo instale en sdb2
<mimecar> sdb2 o sda2?
<boottella> perdon sda2
<boottella> eso
<mimecar> ¿te sale grub en el equipo?
<boottella> ahora no.. despues de reiniciar dos veces me salío el grub viejo con las instalaciones de puppy que son tres
<boottella> sdb1, sdb2 y sdb3
<mimecar> deberías tener el grub de ubuntu, no el de puppy
<mimecar> o le has dicho que no lo ponga?
<boottella> no se , creo que no le puse nada..
<boottella> sino voy a probar si el grub de puppy toma el ubuntu
<mimecar> por defecto lo instala y elimina el cargador de arranque
<mimecar> entonces inicias con el grub de puppy y puedes seleccionar ubuntu?
<boottella> a ver si la instalacion esta abien
<boottella> todavía no probe..
<boottella> ahora te digo
<mimecar> entonces me he perdido
<mimecar> si el error que dices no es de ubuntu no se que estas viendo
<saivan_> mimecar
<mimecar> di saivan_
<saivan_> perdon si te desespero jejeje
<boottella> te paso otro paste
<saivan_> pero no he podido entender que es lo que necesitas para que me puedas ayudar
<saivan_> ya pegue el texto que me salio
<saivan_> de error
<mimecar> saivan_, pon todo el texto que ha salido con los comandos sudo apt-get update...
<mimecar> TODO EL TEXTO
<saivan_> pero cual es la solucion
<mimecar> esas líneas no afectan a tu sistema
<boottella> http://bayresmail.com.ar/imagebin/up/6e478669731a7452eb31d42d86c4a95c.jpg
<boottella> ahi esta lo que toma el grub, si lo hago nuevo
<mimecar> boottella, grub4dos?
<boottella> sip
<mimecar> no conozco ese programa
<mimecar> en estos momentos puedes arrancar ubuntu si o no?
<boottella> no, todavía
<boottella> voy a probar arrancar modificando el grub así
<mimecar> inicia con el live cd de ubuntu y mira si funciona
<boottella> dale, ahora vuelvo
<mimecar> saivan_, en menos de 10 minutos me voy
<saivan_> ya pegue todo
<saivan_> pero dice cargado 81%
<mimecar> si es mucho texto es "normal"
<mimecar> con el live cd te funcionaba el sistema tan lento?
<saivan_> mimecar
<saivan_> todavia no
<mimecar> tu sistema no es normal
<mimecar> ¿qué ancho de banda tienes en la conexión a internet?
<saivan_> 54
<mimecar> 54 MB?
<saivan_> si
<mimecar> es imposible que te funcione a esa velocidad
<mimecar> ¿tienes programas de descargas activados en tu misma red?
<saivan_> no
<saivan_> nada
<mimecar> ¿con el live CD te pasaba lo mismo?
<saivan_> si
<mimecar> si te pasaba lo mismo no deberías haber instalado
<mimecar> lo único es que pruebes con otro live cd de ubuntu / xubuntu
<mimecar> y mires si pasa lo mismo
<mimecar> te conectas por cable o con wifi?
<saivan_> po wi fi pero si es mejor conectarme mientras se configura
<mimecar> conecta por cable
<saivan_> ok
<mimecar> ahora tengo que salir, en una hora estaré por aquí
<saivan_> hola
<saivan_> SAIVAN
<saivan_> como puedo configurar google chrome
<saivan_> es que las paginas las carga muy lento
<mimecar> ya has probado con otro live cd?
<saivan_> si
<saivan_> todo funciona correctamente
<mimecar> ¿qué live cd has usado?
<saivan_> nada mas que dura mucho
<saivan_> lubuntu 12.10
<mimecar> no has dicho antes que con el live cd te funcionaba lento?
<saivan_> si pero queme otro
<saivan_> tengo una usb
<mimecar> si con ese CD te funciona bien durante varias horas
<mimecar> instalalo
<saivan_> que me recomiendas que haga para ya solucionar mi problema
<mimecar> ya te lo he dicho
<saivan_> ok
<saivan_> no nos entendemos gracias de todos modos voy a regresarme a xp
<mimecar> me he perdido
<mimecar> con el live cd que has hecho te funciona bien la conexión?
<saivan_> si todo lo unico que no cargaba los videos
<mimecar> eso es normal si no tienes flash
<saivan_> pero entraba rapido a las paginas
<saivan_> pero ahorita no es lo mismo
<saivan_> o mira sabes como me puedes ayudar yo quiero tener un sistema operativo que funcione correctamente para internet para poner un mini ciber
<saivan_> por que tengo pocas compus
<mimecar> si con la ISO nueva te funciona bien la conexión, haz una instalación nueva
<mimecar> si no quieres dedicar más tiempo, usa windows y aseguralo bien
<saivan_> que tengo que hacer despues de instalar
<mimecar> comprobar si la velocidad sigue bien
<saivan_> si ami me gusta linux
<saivan_> nada mas que no se como configurarlo
<mimecar> qué es lo que tienes que configurar?
<mimecar> si tienes una usb que funciona bien, haz la instalación
<mimecar> antes no te iba lento y ahora se ha arreglado el problema
<saivan_> el problema empieza luego de unos minutos
<saivan_> crees que si instalo xubuntu es mejor
<saivan_> tengo 448 mb en ram
<mimecar> usa durante varias horas el USB
<saivan_> que diestro me recomiendas
<mimecar> puedes usar lubuntu
<saivan_> para que seas el padrino del ciber
<saivan_> si me ayudas
<mimecar> usa el USB durante varias horas
<saivan_> le voy a poner mimecar al ciber
<mimecar> mejor no
<saivan_> jajaja
<saivan_> ya amigo
<saivan_> mimecar
<saivan_> ya se arreglo este p#@#$
<jaime> jaime
#ubuntu-es 2013-03-03
<calugos> buenas noches
<calugos> a ver quien me puede dar una mano...
<calugos> he googleado bastante pero nada
<calugos> tengo un dispositivo usb (silhouette cameo)  tengo el software emulado con crossover, pero el dispositivo no me lo reconoce ubuntu por ende no plotea
<calugos> como puedo hacer para que ubuntu reconozca el dispositivo
<calugos> si no tiene drivers libres?
<Pibe> Pibe
<Xago> hola mimecar , sabes que instalé el ATI de AMD y continúo funcionando normalmente. Sin embargo, sigo sin poder ver nada a través del puerto hdmi
<OXOF> usa aticonf
<mimecar> Xago, estas sacando la señal por la salida hdmi?
<Xago> nop :(
<mimecar> lo has configurado?
<Xago> es que no encuentro dónde configurarlo
<Xago> nada alusivo a puerto hdmi
<mimecar> en gnome o en el panel de control de ati?
<Xago> no me aparece ningún panel de control de ATI
<mimecar> ¿no tienes aticonfig?
<Xago> oooohhh...hay uno...pero no arranca, me da error
<mimecar> ¿qué error?
<Xago> una ventana que dice que hubo un problema de inicialización
<Xago> o que la tarjeta no está bien configurada
<Xago> me recomienda configurarla con aticonfig
<Xago> pero tiene millones de opciones para poder ejecutarla
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> has creado el archivod e configuración después de instalar el driver de ati?
<Xago> ?
<mimecar> aticonfig --initial -f
<mimecar> el aviso debería de salir en el asistente del driver
<Xago> http://pastebin.com/N9wWfnga
<Xago> debería darle permisos a xorg.conf?
<mimecar> no
<Xago> :(
<mimecar> tu usuario normal tiene permisos de escritura en carpetas del sistema?
<OXOF> xago hazlo como root la inicialización
<Xago> ok
<Xago> http://pastebin.com/Bsf55806
<OXOF> y de paso leete esto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/91999/powerxpress-error-with-driver-catalyst-how-can-i-fix-it
<mimecar> Xago, cuando reinicies ten el live cd a mano
<Xago> :o
<Xago> si se va a blackscreen...borro el xorg.conf, correcto?
<mimecar> renombralo
<Xago> ok
<Xago> no se va a negro, pero queda en modo "Low graphics mode"
<Xago> luego parte con ati de nuevo y corrige
<Xago> casi ni me percato, ya que lo hace a bajo nivel
<mimecar> el sistema tiene al final la resolución que toca?
<Xago> sip
<Xago> 1366 x 768
<mimecar> te funciona el panel de control de ati?
<Xago> sigue dando el mismo error en esa ventana y en la terminal, no parte con aticonfig
<Xago> y lo ejecuto como root
<mimecar> ¿te dice que no encuentra el driver?
<k-milogars> buenas que linux instalo para un pc chino
<k-milogars> el disco es una usb
<mimecar> k-milogars, cualquiera
<Xago> PowerXpress error: Cannot stat '/usr/lib64/fglrx': No such file or directory
<Xago> Failed to initialize libglx for discrete GPU
<k-milogars> m-sys udiskonchip
<mimecar> Xago, has visto el enlace que te ha puesto antes OXOF ?
<Xago> sip...puse el ln -s
<k-milogars> pero cual
<Xago> pero nada
<k-milogars> ubuntu no me sirvio
<k-milogars> el pc tiene 2gb
<k-milogars> no mas
<mimecar> k-milogars, si ubuntu no te sirve prueba con otras distribuciones
<mimecar> con 2 GB tendrías que poder instalarlo
<k-milogars> pero me toca una version viejita sierto
<mimecar> ¿qué problema hay con la 12.10?
<k-milogars> instale debian pero no da entorno grafico
<k-milogars> sale lineas de colores
<k-milogars> el 12.10 siempre es pesada
<mimecar> usa la 12.10 con otro entorno de escritorio
<k-milogars> y como lo instalo sin entorno grafico
<k-milogars> cual entorno me recomienda
<mimecar> tienes lubuntu o xubuntu para descargarlas directamente
<Str> xubuntu esta muy bien
<Str> muy ligera y comoda de usar
<k-milogars> no lo corre xubuntu
<k-milogars> pide 4 gb
<mimecar> xubuntu 4 GB?
<k-milogars> si
<mimecar> lo dice el instalador?
<k-milogars> yes
<k-milogars> debian si sirve pero no da grafico
<mimecar> en la wikipedia pone 384 MB de RAM
<Str> si pero se referira al disco duro
<k-milogars> se queda con unas lineas de colores
<mimecar> k-milogars, de cuanto es tu disco duro?
<k-milogars> 2gb
<k-milogars> es un pc chino
<k-milogars> eso para niños :)
<mimecar> compra una memoria USB y usala como disco duro
<k-milogars> eso va tocar
<Str> o prueba archbang o alguna distro asi xD
<k-milogars> sera que android
<k-milogars> si
<k-milogars> que dicen
<mimecar> lo mejor es que compraras una memoria USB
<k-milogars> si esta buena la idea
<k-milogars> compra una de 8 gb y le instalo ubuntu
<mimecar> 32 GB sería mejor
<mimecar> o un disco usb externo
<k-milogars> aja
<Xago> mimecar, http://subefotos.com/ver/?b4debce9ed05bb307178e99aa36b81c3o.png
<mimecar> ahora supuestamente estas con el driver de ati
<Xago> http://subefotos.com/ver/?e89bf419dd1b356a5edb8e0095eb0f80o.png
<Xago> pero cuando llamo al admin/control...me da ese error
<Xago> y al reiniciar me indica que debe partir como "low-graphics mode"
<mimecar> ¿cuantos drivers tienes en tu ubuntu?
<mimecar> antes deberías estar usando el libre
<mimecar> ahora según la imagen estas usando el de ubuntu, no el que acabas de instalar
<OXOF> Xago, sudo lshw -C video | grep driver
<Xago> configuration: driver=fglrx_pci latency=0
<Xago>        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<OXOF> estas usando el i915
<Xago> explicame, por favor
<OXOF> y por encima el nativo flglrx_pci
<OXOF> vete a origenes de software en la pestaña "Controladores adicionales"
<OXOF> y marca el apropiado
<GatoLoko> OXOF me parece que te estas confundiendo, i915 y fglrx controlan cosas distintas, i915 es para graficas intel, y fglrx para amd/ati
<GatoLoko> probablemente tiene dos graficas
<OXOF> GatoLoko, ahí esta, pero la salida de lshw -C video no engaña
<OXOF> cosa que no entiendo por que
<OXOF> 2 gráficas ?
<OXOF> Xago, lspci | grep VGA
<Xago> cuál de estos? http://subefotos.com/ver/?b4debce9ed05bb307178e99aa36b81c3o.png#codigos
<GatoLoko> si, probablemente una intel integrada en la cpu y otra amd conectada por pci express
<Xago> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Xago> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series]
<GatoLoko> ves?
<OXOF> mmm
<GatoLoko> xD
<OXOF> si xD
<OXOF> ostias que cacado
<OXOF> y cual se supone que esta usando ahora ?
<Xago> siempre ha tenido ambas
<Xago> creo
<OXOF> Xago, ya lo tienes activo
<GatoLoko> depende del equipo, algunos portatiles usan la intel por defecto y activan la secundaria cuando usas algo que necesita mas potencia, asi que normalmente usa la intel
<OXOF> ahora tienes que ver cual estas usando
<GatoLoko> pero en la bios se puede configurar que use la otra
<Xago> ooohhh...en la bios
<Xago> la reviso y regreso, si?
<GatoLoko> si es un sobremesa, puede que tenga una salida en la placa base y otra en la grafica, segun donde enchufe el monitor usa una u otra
<mimecar> si no la tuvieras activada, no te saldría el driver de ati
<Xago> laptop
<Xago> hp pavilion dm4
<GatoLoko> Xago si es un laptop seguramente no puedes desactivar la intel
<GatoLoko> la conexion fisica con la pantalla la hace la intel, la amd se conecta con la intel, no con la pantalla
<Xago> y este es el error que me da cuando intento abrir el panel de ATI http://subefotos.com/ver/?e89bf419dd1b356a5edb8e0095eb0f80o.png#codigos
<GatoLoko> asi que incluso cuando usas la amd, los graficos pasan a traves de la intel hacia el monitor
<OXOF> Xago, por que estas usando la de Intel xD
<mimecar> Xago, según la captura de antes, estas usando el driver propietario de ati de ubuntu
<Xago> ooohhhh....es más complejo...pero pq no puedo reconocer el puerto hdmi?
<OXOF> y no te reconoce la ATI
<mimecar> no el que has instalado, por eso no lo detecta el panel de control
<Xago> ¿?
<GatoLoko> Xago eso puede ser por culpa del soporte "multitarjeta" que no es muy bueno, tu mejor opcion es usar solo la intel (para menor consumo de bateria) o configurar la bios/efi para que la amd sea la primaria
<OXOF> Xago, sales de dudas si pegas en pastebin.com el archivo /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<OXOF> ahí veras que usas y los errores
<mimecar> OXOF, está usando el driver de ati de ubuntu
<OXOF> mmm, seguramente tengas que activarla con aticonfig
<OXOF> o en la BIOS como te dijeron
<OXOF> de ahí que tampoco te saque nada por el HDMI
<mimecar> Xago, cuando te dice el sistema que va a iniciar con poca resolución, ¿qué haces?
<OXOF> y que en el panel de control te diga que no detecta el driver de AMD
<Xago> mimecar, le digo que use en baja
<OXOF> pastea si quieres el archivo /var/log/Xorg.0.log y la salida del comando xrandr -q
<Xago> y solo se encarga de mejorarla
<mimecar> tu sistema en estos momentos no está usando el driver que has instalado
<GatoLoko> por si sirve de algo, aqui hay instrucciones para hacer funcionar portatiles con graficos hibridos intel/ati --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450
 * GatoLoko se va
<Xago> Xorg.0.log --> http://pastebin.com/wT2Jcf1G
<OXOF> efectivamente
<OXOF> te carga las 2 pero te da algún problema a la hora de detectar la resolucion
<OXOF> no tienes información EDID
<OXOF> o sea, que no te detecta los refrescos ni la resolución en automatico, prueba a especificarlo manualmente
<Xago> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Xago> Screen 0: minimum 1366 x 768, current 1366 x 768, maximum 1366 x 768
<Xago> default connected 1366x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<Xago>    1366x768        0.0*
<OXOF> no te detecta la frecuencia ni la salida DVI
<OXOF> tendrás que especificarlo manualmente en el xorg.conf, no te cabe otra, no tienes EDID por lo visto.
<mimecar> Xago, por curiosidad, tienes conectada ahora la pantalla externa?
<Xago> sip
<OXOF> sigue la web que te paso GatoLoko para configurar las tarjetas
<Xago> OXOF, estoy en ese proceso ahora mismo ;)
<Xago> mimecar, afecta en algo al proceso?
<mimecar> el que
<Xago> estoy siguiendo los pasos del link que me dió GatoLoko
<mimecar> no lo se
<Xago> reinicio
<Xago> no hay caso...parece que no hay vuelta con este tema del puerto HDMI y AMD
<Xago> con ubuntu
<mimecar> con el live cd te pasaba lo mismo?
<Costeelatin> holaa
<snaky90> Hola
<Costeelatin> amiga me puedes ayuda a reinstalar el grub en mi laptop? es que creo que me lo tiré
<mimecar> !ask Costeelatin
<kubot> Costeelatin: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<MrCir> Hola
<Costeelatin> hi
<saivan> como aplicar los cambios en compiz para lubuntu
<LibreSIL> MorrigaN30
<Xago> mimecar, y si subo a 12.10? habrá alguna mejora que corrija este inconveniente?
<mimecar> prueba el live cd
<saivan> una diestro para instalarlas en computadoras para utilizarlas como ciber
<mimecar> cualquiera
<saivan> locuolinux
<saivan> dicen que es muy buena
<saivan> pero no veo registro casi de ella
<saivan> ayer estabamos hablando
<saivan> mimecar
<saivan> y fijate que lubuntu esta corriendo
<saivan> bien pero quiero personalizarlo con compiz
<saivan> pero no se como aplicar los cambios
<mimecar> ya has instalado compiz?
<saivan> si
<mimecar> lo has activado?
<saivan> pues no he marcado ninguna casilla
<saivan> como lo activo
<saivan> o que sigue despues de la insta lacion
<mimecar> compiz --replace
<Costeelatin> buenas, como desinstalo el grub?
<saivan> sudo apt-get remove [ nombre del programa
<mimecar> Costeelatin, para que lo quieres desinstalar?
<saivan> mimecar
<saivan> que sigue despues
<mimecar> con ese comando ya tendrás compiz como gestor de ventanas
<Costeelatin> porque ayer tenia la version 1.99+etc y la queria actualizar a la 2.00 porque en mi netbook tengo algunos problemas con el brillo y otras cosas y me puse a esculcar y me di cuenta q con la v2.0 no salen esos problemas
<mimecar> Costeelatin, la 1.99 es la misma que la 2
<mimecar> grub2 está en la versión 1.99
<mimecar> grub2 sólo carga el sistema operativo, si algo falla es cosa de configuración
<Costeelatin> cuando instalas el grub de quantal sale la v2.0
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Costeelatin> precise
<mimecar> ¿tienes el sistema con todas las actualizaciones?
<Costeelatin> yes sir
<mimecar> si quitas grub tu sistema no arrancará
<mimecar> o usas la versión que tienes en los repositorios o actualizas a la 12.10
<Costeelatin> pero era solo para reemplazarlo
<Costeelatin> eso hice :p
<Costeelatin> pero ahora tengo la v2.0 y quiero la anterior porque esta no se deja personalizar
<Costeelatin> con grub-customizer
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que has hecho al final?
<Costeelatin> compile el codigo fuente
<mimecar> no sabes donde te has metido
<Costeelatin> omg
<mimecar> tendrás que quitar la versión que has instalado y poner la versión de los repositorios
<Costeelatin> me guias porfa?
<MrCir> Hola
<mimecar> no se si el código que has compilado tendrá la opción de desinstalar
<MrCir> tengo una pequeña duda respecto a Ubuntu y las distros derivadas de ubuntu
<mimecar> ten un live cd a mano por si pierdes grub
<Costeelatin> ya
<Costeelatin> tengo un live de quantal
<mimecar> puedes intentar a reinstalar grub2 de los repositorios y esperar que funcione
<Costeelatin> ajam
<Costeelatin> en efecto esta instalando
<mimecar> te lo deja reinstalar?
<Costeelatin> le di install grub2 y me salio la mini descarga de esta version 1.99-21ubuntu3.9 [2.512 B]
<Costeelatin> creo que era la q te nia antes
<mimecar> ok
<Costeelatin> ahora como lo instalo en mi dev/sda
<Costeelatin> lo olvide :p
<mimecar> al instalarlo con el gestor de paquetes se debería instalar en el MBR
<Costeelatin> le dare un update por si las moscas
<mimecar> compilar programas no suele ser buena idea
<mimecar> y menos con cosas críticas
<Costeelatin> reiniciaré
<Costeelatin> cambio y fuera.
<saivan> mimecar
<mimecar> di
<Str> hola
<Str> en ubuntu uso el controlador privativo de la tarjeta gráfica hd 6970
<Str> y si pongo lspci -v -s `lspci | awk '/VGA/{print $1}'`
<Str> me dice que solo dispongo de 256 MB de ram en la grafica
<Str> cuando es de 2 GB
<Str> ¿alguien sabe por que es?
<mimecar> esa tarjeta es de memoria compartida?
<Str> no
<Str> es lo que me extraña
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<Str> 12.10 64bits
<Str> http://pastebin.com/9iqHeiHu
<Str> eso es lo que dice lspci
<tomsom> hola alguien sabe si se puede instalar frame work en wine en ubuntu 12.04 precise
<mimecar> tomsom, qué es frame work?
<mimecar> Str, los 256 MB no se refieren a prefetchable ?
<OXOF> net framework
<tomsom> los .net
<tomsom> si
<tomsom> los net framework
<OXOF> si tomsom
<tomsom> solo los bjo y los instalo??
<Str> la verdad es que no se, me he dado cuenta por que estaba probando steam
<Str> me sonó raro y al hacer el lspci me ponia lo mismo
<tomsom> osi eso me pasa y con otro programa que necesita los .net framework para funcionar
<Str> vamos que el aviso me lo dio steam
<OXOF> tomsom, instalalo desde winetricks http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<tomsom> ok gracias por su tiempo y ayuda
<tomsom> gracias solucionado ya los instale
<tomsom> desde winetriks
<servidor1_> hola
<servidor1_> dia
<saivan> gnome-do
<mimecar> servidor1, intenta estabilizar tu conexión o el bot te silenciará
<Yomara> Buenas, estoy intentando imprimir desde Xubuntu 12.10 con una impresora Lexmark S405, he instalado el driver y todo pero no funciona
<Yomara> la impresora funciona correctamente con windows
<mimecar> ¿qué driver has instalado?
<Yomara> espera ahora te lo digo
<Yomara> he instalado uno desde la propia pagina web de lexmark
<mimecar> xubuntu no te la reconocía?
<Yomara> es que me he descargado un .deb de la pagina oficial y entonces al darle se me ha abierto el ubuntu center software y por lo visto ya estaba instalado
<Yomara> antes me ha salido una advertencia cuando he conectado el cable usb al portatil diciendo que no había el driver, entonces he seguido unos pasos y a lo mejor ha sido en ese momento que se ha instalado el mismo driver que luego trataba de instalar
<mimecar> el driver que has descargado se ha llegado a instalar?
<Yomara> mimecar,  es que cuando lo iba a instalar el center software de ubuntu solo daba la opción de resintalar
<Yomara> reinstalar*
<Yomara> el driver en question es ese:
<Yomara> Scan driver for 32-bit Linux distributions with Debian-based packaging	09/06/12
<mimecar> ok
<Yomara> de la pagina de support.lexmark
<mimecar> entonces tampoco te sale la opción de imprimir página de prueba?
<Yomara> donde debería salir esa opcion?
<Yomara> en configuracion > impresoras?
<mimecar> sí
<Yomara> no encuentro esa opcion
<Yomara> me salen 2 iconos de impresoras de 2 pruebas que he hecho
<mimecar> botón derecho sobre la impresora
<Yomara> ah vale ya veo
<Yomara> pero no me deja darle clic
<Yomara> estan las letras en gris
<mimecar> ¿está conectada ahora la impresora?
<Yomara> le doy a boton derecho > Propiedades, entonces entre el formulario hay el boton de imprimir pagina de prueba, pero esta desactivado el botón
<Yomara> si, por acble USB
<mimecar> en ese caso debería darte la opción de imprimir una página de prueba
<mimecar> si eso falla, algo no está bien configurado
<Yomara> voy a ver
<Yomara> lo que pasa es que ahora tengo 2 impresoras configuradas y ya no se cual será la más correcta xD
<mimecar> elimina las dos
<mimecar> y añadela de nuevo
<Yomara> oks
<Yomara> ok he hecho eso mismo
<Yomara> y en el cuadro nuevo dice Descripcion: Una impresora conectada en puerto USB
<Yomara> osea, que lo detecta al menos xd
<Yomara> esto es lo que he hecho antes, supongo que fue cuando se instalo el controlador
<Yomara> me da la opcion de escoger entre gutenprint o un controlador local
<mimecar> usa el primero
<Yomara> ok
<Yomara> antes le he dado a adelante a todo
<Yomara> porque me decía que era lo recomendado
<Yomara> por ejemplo ahora esta en la parte de "Elija un controlador" y puedo elegir entre "Seleccionar IMpresora desde la BBDD", "Proporcionar archivo PPD", y "Buscar un controlador para descargar"
<Yomara> antes le di a la primera opción y a "Generic (recomendado)"
<mimecar> en "generic" seleccionastes tu modelo de impresora?
<Yomara> Es una lista titulada "Marcas" y la primera opción es "Generic (recomendado)"
<Yomara> aunque veo que en la lista también aparece lexmark
<Yomara> y esta lista solo sale si estas en la opción de "Seleccionar impresora de la base de datos". Que es la opción del formulario activado por defecto
<Yomara> bueno voy a probar dandole a Lexmark
<Yomara> no me sale la opcion S405 en modelos de lexmark
<Yomara> mimecar, ahora si que me deja darle al boton de imprimir pagina de prueba :S
<Yomara> le he dado y dice que se ha enviado pero sin embargo no se imprime
<Yomara> xd
<mimecar> al final has encontrado tu modelo de impresora?
<mimecar> o has cogido el primero que has visto
<Yomara> el primero xd -.-¡
<Yomara> no habia mi opcion
<Yomara> tenía que probarlo xD
<mimecar> ...
<Yomara> me ha saltado el asistente para resolver problemas.. a ver ..
<Yomara> lo estoy cambiando a generic
<Yomara> despues de seleccionar generic dice que lo recomendado es (text-only)
<Yomara> como modelo :S
<mimecar> text-only sólo te imprimirá texto
<Yomara> y que modelo de "Generic" selecciono? porque lo demás no me suena de nada
<Yomara> PCL PostScript, PDF
<Yomara> no creo que PDF tenga algo que ver con los .pdf xD
<mimecar> sí que tiene
<Yomara> ah xD
<Yomara> pues no se que pinta el documento PDF como modelo de impresora xD
<mimecar> puedes imprimir cualquier documento en una impresora de PDF
<Yomara> si le doy a nueva impresora y lo configuro como text-only al darle al boton de imprimir pagina de prueba me sale
<Yomara> lo siguiente:
<Yomara> Se ha producido un error en CUPS durante la operación: «client-error-document-format-not-supported».
<Yomara> sera que la pagina de prueba tiene algo más que "solo texto"...
<mimecar> lo tiene
<Yomara> en fin
<Yomara> q asco xd
<Yomara> me rindo
<Yomara> buenas noches
<tomivs> Necesito que alguien me ayude a tumbar el servidor X
<mimecar> tumbar?
<tomivs> Necesito que alguien me ayude a cerrar el servidor X
<tomivs> Necesito que alguien me ayude a apagar el servidor X
<tomivs> ya probé: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mimecar> ubuntu no usa gdm
<tomivs> que usa?
<tomivs> init 3?
<mimecar> se usa upstart en el arranque
<mimecar> sudo stop lightdm
<tomivs> ok
<tomivs> stop: Unknown job: lightdm
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de ubuntu estas usando?
<tomivs> 10.10
<mimecar> tienes que actualizar esa versión lo más pronto posible
<mimecar> no tiene soporte
<tomivs> digo
<tomivs> XD
<tomivs> 11.10
<tomivs> oneiric
<mimecar> sudo service lightdm stop
<tomivs> lightdm: unrecognized service
<tomivs> gdm si existe
<mimecar> a partir de la 11.10 tendrías que tener lightdm
<mimecar> si no has instalado gdm
<mimecar> si tienes gdm cambia lightdm por gdm en los comandos
<tomivs> ok
<tomivs> Me sale una pantalla en negro con un poco de letras
<tomivs> sale algo sobre bluetooh, apache2
<mimecar> es lo que tiene que salir si desactivas el servidor gráfico
<mimecar> pasas a una consola de texto
<tomivs> y al final dice nohup: input
<tomivs> y otras cosas máas
<tomivs> pero no me sale una consola de texto
<mimecar> si pulsas enter te debería salir la opción de login
<tomivs> lo intentaré de nuevo
<mimecar> ¿para que quieres pasar a una consola de texto?
<tomivs> tube que volver a apretar Ctr+Alt+F2
<tomivs> y funcionó
<tomivs> Como puedo desactivar el noveau ?
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-24
 * Basque ZzZzZ
<jvargas> saludos colegas, vieras que ocupo restaurar las configuraciones de ubuntu 13.10 como le puedo hacer
<Gus81> hola, necesito ayuda con una cosa, hay alguien en la sala??
<PreSSion> hooola gente! una dudilla... me quiero descargar el alpha 2 del ubuntu 14.04 LTS, pero no se si se irá actualizando sólo hasta la estable o por el contrario tendré que hacerlo yo o cuando salga cambiarla por la estable?
<PreSSion> es que ha mi el rollo ese de la convergencia me mola mucho
<PreSSion> no se me puede leer?
<PreSSion> ah ok, espero
<Gus81> alguien en la sala???
<Gus81> necesito ayuda...
<Gus81> alguien en la sala?
<Gus81> Se cuelga Ubuntu 13.10 al suspender la PC, o sea, se suspende y cuando quiero despertarla se cuelga... alguien me puede ayudar???
<j--> Gus81 dicen que tenes que cambiar una linea en /etc/default/grub
<Gus81_> j--, ok, que linea y que es lo que hay que cambiar de esa linea?
<j--> Gus81_ primero hacete un backup
<j--> Gus81 y despues es esta linea: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<j--> Gus81_ por esta otra: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pcie_aspm=force"
<Gus81_> si, copio el archivo de configuración del grub en otra ubicación
<j--> Gus81_ si como quieras... por las dudas...
<j--> Gus81_ y despues tira esta linea: sudo update-grub
<Gus81_> bien, un segundo
<Gus81_> j--, ok, ya copie todo a un archivo de texto... ahora el grub es el arranque de linux, por más que tenga un backup, sino puedo ingresar a la PC como restauro el backup? Por si pasa algo...
<j--> Gus81_ con un cd live, no creo que pase nada...
<Gus81_> ok, voy a modificar eso, un segundo
<j--> bueno
<Gus81_> j--, uh no me deja guardar el archivo de texto, no tengo superusuario... como abro un archivo de texto en gedit como superusuario?
<j--> sudo su
<Gus81_> es que lo abri con nautilus no desde la linea de comandos... a ver, un segundo
<j--> Gus81_ nano /etc/default/grub
<j--> Gus81_ haces el cambio... "crtl + o", "crtl + x"
<j--> Gust81_ "crtl + o " enter... "crtl + x" enter....
<Gus81_> estoy probando esto antes de usar un editor por consola
<Gus81_> sudo gedit /etc/defaut/grub
<Gus81_> pero porque me lo abre en blanco?
<j--> Gus81_ah, porque no existe...
<Gus81_> si si es la ruta que me pasaste vos, ademas segui la ruta con nautilus y si existe...
<j--> Gus81_ hacelo con nano?
<j--> Gus81_ nano /etc/default/grub
<Gus81_> ya esta... me habia comido una letra
<j--> Gus81_ ah, si algo de eso era...
<j--> Gus81_ la l... yo tampoco me di cuenta...
<Gus81_> jaja si
<j--> Gus81_ no escribas todo... usa tab, para autocompletar la palabra...
<Gus81_> j--, ok, ya esta...
<Gus81_> ahora sudo update-grub
<j--> Gus81_ si...
<Gus81_> reinicio la PC y que no pase nada jejee
<j--> Gus81_ vamos a ver... yo uso debian... no tengo problemas...
<j--> Gus81_ dale masa...
<Gus81_> ahi te copio el mensaje de salida
<Gus81_> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Gus81_> j--, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6985167/
<j--> Gus81_ listo entonces... reinicia por las dudas...
<j--> Gus81_ reboot
<Gus81_> ok, reinicio y si puedo vuelvo jaja
<Gus81_> gracias!!
<Gus81> j--, ok, por lo menos volvi... ahora veo si se arreglo el problema que se cuelga cuando vuelve de la suspensión..
<j--> Gus81_ buenisimo, suerte con ubuntu :p
<Gus81_> j--, no funciono, suspendí la PC y cuando la "desperté" se quedo la pantalla negra y no respondió más...
<j--> Gus81_ bueno, entonces proba lo siguiente... GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor pcie_aspm=force"
<Gus81_> tuve que reiniciar el sistema, y me pasa cada vez que suspendo o se suspende sola la PC (que ya deshabilite esa opción), y resulta muy molesto jaja
<j--> Gus81_ y no reinicies, proba si funca sin reiniciar para no perder tiempo...
<Gus81_> ok, vamos de nuevo con el grub, un segundo...
<Gus81> !pastebin
<kubot> Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Gus81> Ubuntu se cuelga tras suspender la PC, o sea, cuando "despierta" la pantalla se pone negra y no responde, alguien podria ayudarme?
<Gus81> hay alguien en la sala??
<x-mint> buenas !
<ChatSara> holaa
<sara1> hola
<ChatSara> hello
<ChatSara> prueba
<sara1> prueba2
<x-mint> xD
<Gus81> Hola, necesito ayuda... Ubuntu se cuelga al "despertar" de la suspension, aparece pantalla negra y no responde aparentemente, pero se mueve el cursor del mouse...
<Gus81> hay alguien en la sala??
<maca_net> si
<maca_net> pero en modo como  de colgado? en forma de terminal?...
<Gus81> maca_net, no entendi...
<Gus81> maca_net, me podes dar una man con eso?
<maca_net> intentaré
<maca_net> pero nunca me pasó como a ti
<maca_net> yo creo que se debe a un problema de la libreria sobre el escritorio
<maca_net> o de la gestión de energía
<talo> La página oficial de ubuntu en español cual es? gracias
<mimecar> no tiene en español
<talo> ya decía yo que no la encontraba jeje
<talo> es que quiero registrarme como usuario , tener una direccion de email... esto donde puedo hacerlo?
<mimecar> puedes tener una cuenta de Ubuntuone pero no tener una cuenta de correo
<talo> y con cuenta de correo^?
<maca_net> para eso del correo creo que convendría con thunderbird
<mimecar> en cualquier servidor de correo que no sea de Ubuntu
<novato> estoy ampleando la wifi d mi casa... compre un tplink wa5110g tengo ubuntu para uso personal y windows... el detalle es que
<novato> al configurarlo.... tanto en windows como ubuntu se hace demasiado lento.... y los videos carga lento sera que el acces point esta da;ado
<Silent_Wolf> si en ambos sistemas va lento la red
<Silent_Wolf> es problema de tu conexion entonces
<novato> el detalle esque el modem principal... de telmex..  es rapida la conexion wifi,..
<mimecar> cambia el canal que estas usando
<novato> pues lo puse automatico... orita esta en el canal 3
<Silent_Wolf> novato:  el router es un infinitum cierto?
<novato> si
<novato> pero lo estoy ampleando con un access point tlwa5110g
<Silent_Wolf> cuanta banda tienen contratada y cuantos pc's hay conectados de manera inalambrica a la red?
<novato> me apasado q lo configuro... e igual... funciona rapido... pasa un tiempo 5 hors o menos  y se pone demasiado lento... lo reinicio y lo vuelvo a configurar.. y otra vez rapido..
<novato> tengo 4 computadoras... e igual.. la mayoria de las veces son dos las conectadas casi todo el tiempo
<mimecar> novato, pasa al canal de offtopic
<mefistoso> hola, cómo van?
<mefistoso> Tengo el siguiente mensaje cuando  conecto una USB y se trata de abrir/explorar "No hay ninguna aplicación registrada para manejar este archivo"
<mefistoso> alguna idea por qué sucede esto? Es con ubuntu 12.10
<mefistoso> sólo pasa con algunos usuarios del sistema
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-25
<novato> He logrado configurar y tener acceso a wifi mediante ampliacion de la misma, funciona totalmente bien... el problema que se me presento a continuacion.. no se si por tanto menar en ubuntu... que al conectar usb tlwa722n para detectar la red wifi...
<novato> ya que mi pc, no cuenta con tarjeta de red inalambrica... el detalle es que cuando la conecto.. detecta la señal ampleada.. doy la clave de acceso.. y todo bien.. pero despues de unos momentos.. solo trata de conectarse.. y despues inmediatamente dice desconectado.. y por logica no se conecta en ningun momento.. lo cual no me permite tener acceso a internet...
<novato> Me detecta mas señales... muy bajas.... d emis vecinos... pero la mi que amplie mediante tlwa5110g no se puede conectar...
<novato> algien me puede ayudar al respecto :(
 * x-mint  buenas !
 * xoan buenas
<GridCube> Hola a todos. recuerden que estamos en beta1, si quieren ayudar a ubuntu este es un buen momento, todo lo que tienen que hacer es probar los isos y fijarse si funcionan bien y reportar cualquier resultado sea bueno o malo en http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<ivedci89> cansado de probar cosas en google, vengo aqui...
<ivedci89> recien instalado ubuntu 13.10 64b. puse compiz y como no funcionaba muy bien, pense que faltaban drivers, asi que me fui a centro de soft, busque ati, y el primer radeon que salio lo instale... "Controlador ati para xorg"... una vez instalado segui usando un par de minutos el PC y todo, bien!.... Al reiniciar, PLOP pantalla NEGRA
<novato> Modifique aspectos de configuracion de red de ubuntu 13.10... porque no detectaba mi usb wifi...  y me di cuenta que erar error. de distancia... total ya quedo.. pero no se logra conectar ...
<novato> como puedo poner la configuracion de la red por defecto...
<deb> novato, que dice: curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us < /etc/network/interfaces
<novato> como deb
<deb> novato, pulsa simultaneamente una vez ctrl alt t  cuando salga la terminal, ejecutas ese comando y dinos que le sale.
<novato> no te entendi...
<Enyel> buenas
<Enyel> aqui solo hablan los programadores?
<pirulinux> Enyel: todo tipo de informaticos
<lawiet> a ok
<lawiet> hay algun canal para ocio o hobbis de gnu linux?
<lawiet> pirulinux
<pirulinux> #ubuntu-es juegos
<pirulinux> #ubuntu-es-juegos
<pirulinux> #ubuntu-es-cafe
<lawiet> oki gracias
<deb> !21
<kubot> No sé nada sobre '21'.
<lawiet> muchas gracias
<novato> deb perdon tuve que salir.. intente instalarlo..pero al momento que el cdlive lo trata de instalar... deigual no me acepta dicha señal... la señal la amplie con unacces point tlw5110 g y en window sfunicona  bien...
 * x-mint  buenas tardes 
<ivedci89-desktop> holaaa
<ivedci89-desktop> tengo problemas con montar discos...
<ivedci89-desktop> el asunto es que durante la instalacion de ubuntu, queria poner unas particiones, directamente en un directorio interno del home
<ivedci89-desktop> y no me lo permitia..
<ivedci89-desktop> porque no estaba el tipo de archivo reiserfs
<ivedci89-desktop> pero una vez iniciada sesion en ubuntu ya instalado
<ivedci89-desktop> tengo los discos en lanzador unity para abrir los discos (particiones que al darle clic se montan para abrir)
<ivedci89-desktop> el problema es que necesito que se monten a penas inicia el sistema, no al darle clic
<mimecar> añadelo al fstab
<ivedci89-desktop> me da error
<ivedci89-desktop> y he probado varias cosas mimecar
<mimecar> pon el error en Pastbein
<ivedci89-desktop> termino presionando I
<ivedci89-desktop> es un error al iniciar el sistema mimecar no aca en consola...
<mimecar> tiene relación con fstab o la partición?
<ivedci89-desktop> supongo que con la particion... por ejemplo, desde el entorno grafico, ahora el dispositivo esta desmontado, intento montarlo desde consola y no puedo, solo al darle clic al icono de unity puedo
<mimecar> si no pones el error que te sale al usar la consola poco se puede hacer
<ivedci89-desktop> bueno intento
<ivedci89-desktop> mount: no se puede encontrar /dev/sdb en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<ivedci89-desktop> mount: no se puede encontrar /dev/sdb1 en /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab
<ivedci89-desktop> asi empiezo
<mimecar> pon el comando completo que estas usando
<mimecar> en sdb no lo vas a tener nunca
<ivedci89-desktop> si busco la etiqueta en gparted,  9e88081e-32c6-4fba-9a4f-2cf0557dc1be la uso y ahora te muestro:
<ivedci89-desktop> mimecar:  Oh no se que pasó... pero ahora entro el montage, pero fallo el unity con monitor de volumenes
<ivedci89-desktop> "lo sentimos ubuntu ha experimentado un errorr......blablalba"
<ivedci89-desktop> ivedci@maxima:~$ sudo mount -U 9e88081e-32c6-4fba-9a4f-2cf0557dc1be /home/ivedci/500g
<ivedci89-desktop> ivedci@maxima:~$
<ivedci89-desktop> lo extraño es que no tuve que especificarle el tipo de sistema de archivo
<ivedci89-desktop> :-/ está funcionando, desde consola... extrañamente los iconos del lanzador desaparecieron en un error... ahora si pongo todos esos comando de montaje en el fstab, no habra problema verdad?
<ivedci89-desktop> listo, reiniciare a ver que tal
<ivedci89-desktop> NO FUNCIONO :D
<ivedci89-desktop> holaaa tanto tiempo, se puede editar el manu del clic derecho de Archivos (nautilus), para que al dar clic derecho sobre una carpeta se pueda abrir con un determinado programa!!?? algo que en otras distros de linux y windows es extremadamente util
<ivedci89-desktop> tengo ubuntu 13.10
<mimecar> las otras distros usan Gnome 3?
<ivedci89-desktop> mmm no todas
<mimecar> entonces no puedes comparar
<ivedci89-desktop> cuando es un archivo vale todo bien, sale la opcion abrir con.... pero cuando es una carpeta solo te queda arratrarla hasta la aplicacion ya ejecutada
<mimecar> Gnome estas simplificado, usa otro escritorio
<ivedci89-desktop> pero si estoy re bien con unity
<mimecar> nautilus no depende de Unity sino de Gnome
<ivedci89-desktop> ah, interesante
<ivedci89-desktop> que extraño pasan los años y el centro de software de ubuntu se sigue tildando o colgando cuando esta en proceso de instalacion..
<ivedci89-desktop> desde la version 9.10 de ubuntu se ocurre asi
<ivedci89-desktop> al menos
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<_LuseR_> nas noches
<YukiAmano> ivedci89 monta partciones usando /etc/fstab
<deb> es mas m4v metele todo tu ubuntu m4v  por el culo tambien
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-26
<Fede> Holaa
<Fede> hay alguieeeen????'
<Fede> hola
<sara> holaaaa
<ChatSara> file:///home/administrador9/Escritorio/images.jpeg
<sara> holaaaaaaaaaa
 * x-mint  buenas 
 * xoan buenas
<pireonico> entrar
<Guest67369> hola
<Guest67369> buenos dias
<nico_12345> gfgg
<Guest67369> hola nico
<Guest67369> sabeis si se puede instalar el escritorio grafico de centos en ubuntu?
<Guest67369> soy nuevo en esto...
<Guest67369> esta esto un poco vacio no??
<kal__> hi, ayuda... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6999961/
<kal__> el problema es que no encuentro los  newkey.pem  newcert.pem generados
<xxavi> hola
<xxavi> conoceis algun software similar a Shotwell pero para documentos de oficina como por ejemplo PDF, ODT, etc. ?
<kurama10> xxavi: que es lo que requieres hacer
<xxavi> kurama10: hacer lo mismo que hace Shotwell ( buscar recursivamente los formatos que soporta, en su caso de imagenes ), pues quiero hacer lo mismo con formatos de oficina tipo PDF, ODT,e tc.
<yuyumalo> Hola, estoy tratando de configurar a través de CUPs, una impresora Panasonic DP-180, y me aparece en estado Inactiva, he probado ¿alguna idea?
<GridCube> yuyumalo, estas usando los controladores correctos?
<GridCube> intentaste instalar la impresora desde CUPS mismo?
<GridCube> revisaste que este encendida? enchufado al usb? probaste otros puertos usb?
<yuyumalo> GridCube, seleccione de la lista los controladores de CUPS mi modelo de impresora, como no funcionaba, la edité con el PPD que tienen en openprinting, y ni una ni otra
<yuyumalo> está por RED.
<GridCube> te fijaste cambiarla a "activa"?
<yuyumalo> responde a pings
<yuyumalo> GridCube, ¿dónde visualizo si está activa?
<yuyumalo> ese creo que es el problema
<yuyumalo> que sale en CUPS como inactiva
<GridCube> ipdelservidor:663
<GridCube> 631
<GridCube> ipdelservidor:631
<yuyumalo> sí ya entré a CUPS via http, estoy dentro de administración de impresoras ya
<GridCube> podes editar desde fuera del servidor?
<yuyumalo> ¿a qué te refieres?
<GridCube> si estas usando cups desde otra maquina que no sea servidor, cups tiene que estar configurado para aceptar cambios desde fuera
<GridCube> si no tenes que estar en el servidor
<GridCube> "fisicamente"
<yuyumalo> GridCube, estamos hablando de la impresora física, como dispositivo está conectada a través de ethernet a mi router, y yo estoy conectado a mi router
<GridCube> ah, ok ok
<GridCube> osea que cups se ejecuta en tu maquina
<GridCube> y de ahi maneja la impresora de red
<GridCube> entonces tendrias que revisar si el router esta permitiendo que se le envien trabajos a la impresora
<mimecar> conecta la impresora en local y comprueba que los drivers funcionan
<yuyumalo> no tiene ningún firewall, ni nada por el estilo, con otras máquinas y sistemas envía correctamente.
<yuyumalo> gracias
<yuyumalo> voy a probar con otras configuraciones
 * x-mint  buenas 
<fzeta> hi
<maca_net> hi
<maca_net> how are you?
<fzeta> de pu++++ madre ;-)
<maca_net> en serio? te dio el cupido o algo??? ;)
<fzeta> wtf!!
 * x-mint  buenas !
<maca_net> buenas
<n-iCe> Una duda, conecto audifonos pero la música no sale por los audifonos, aunque en sonido si dice headphones, alguna idea?
<n-iCe> Hola, alguna idea por qué no sale sonido en los headphones en 13.10?
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-27
<Gabriel_> Hola. Tengo dos consultas. ¿alguien sabe como habilitar el puerto de joystick en ubuntu? no se donde preguntar esto otro ¿Alguien sabe como habilitar el mismo puerto en vista?
<lirius> ola
<lirius> hola buenas noches
<lirius> tengo un inconveniente con ubuntu 12.04
<lirius> podrian ayudarme por favor'
<lirius> ?
<krytarik> !pregunta | lirius
<kubot> lirius: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<lirius> ok, gracias. Instale ubuntu 12.04 y se me bloquea sin tener otro remedio que apagar mi maquina a la fuerza, ley que actualizandole el kernel funcionaba pero nada
<lirius> Ustedes serian tan amables de podermen ayudar gracias
 * x-mint  buenas !
<Tiffon> nas
<Uranio> hola, podrian mostrarme la salida del uname -a de un unbuntu
<GridCube> Linux bibliobox 3.8.0-29-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 13 19:40:39 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<GridCube> No LSB modules are available.
<GridCube> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<GridCube> Description:	Ubuntu 13.04
<GridCube> Release:	13.04
<GridCube> Codename:	raring
<GridCube> eso es lsb_release -a
<Uranio> GridCube: gracias ;)
<Arriesp> hola
<Lawiet> cousteau
#ubuntu-es 2014-02-28
<Sicario> hola
<parrotsuan666> hola amigos
<omar> hola a todos!!!
<omar> alguna cosa nueva por acá?
<omar> adios, nos leemos pronto
<parrotsuan666> :0
<parrotsuan666> alquien a instalad un server de irc ?
<parrotsuan666> o sabe como crear un canal
<parrotsuan666> ?
<parrotsuan666> alquien sabe como
<parrotsuan666> instalar
<parrotsuan666> un server irc ?
 * x-mint  buenas !
<ignacio_> Hola a todos
<ignacio_> Ayer me regalaron una mac, y queria saber si hay alguna forma de tener Mac Os, Windows y a su vez Ubuntu
<ignacio_> mi mac es una 11,3
<CesarMadrid42> buenas
<ignaciouy> Hola a todos
<ignaciouy> Alguien puede ayudarme?
<mimecar> depende
<ignaciouy> Es que ayer me compraron un mac book pro
<ignaciouy> Y ahora le instale ubuntu, pero no inicia. Al entrar en el recovery mode queda en "Botting SMP Configuration: node #0 CPUS: #1"
<ignaciouy> Y no puedo continuar, no hace más nada
<mimecar> lleva procesador Intel?
<ignaciouy> Si un i7
<ignaciouy> 8gb de ram
<GridCube> ignaciouy, tenes el medio que usaste para instalar?
<GridCube> un usb supongo?
<ignaciouy> GridCube, si mi usb
<GridCube> esta enchufado?
<ignaciouy> Si
<GridCube> desenchufalo y proba otra ves
<GridCube> si no funciona
<GridCube> reinicia en el medio de instalación, como si fueras a reinstalar. e instala boot-repair
<GridCube> y usalo para reparar tu boot
<GridCube> !boot-repair
<ignaciouy> No quiero perder mac :P
<kubot> No sé nada sobre 'boot-repair'.
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> no vas a perderlo
<GridCube> boot repair se asegura de eso
<ignaciouy> Ahora muetra un "_" parpadeando :P
<ignaciouy> muestra*
<GridCube> ignaciouy, si, ves está mas instalado grub
<GridCube> usa boot-repair
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ignaciouy> A ver
<GridCube> ignaciouy, segui lospasos de la segunda opcion
<GridCube> es facil
<ignaciouy> veamos
<ignaciouy> Preciso internet, no?
<GridCube> yes
<ignaciouy> no se porque pero tarda un rato en inicar la tarjeta de red
<ignaciouy> *iniciar
<ignaciouy> No tiene lan:(
<GridCube> ni por cable?
<ignaciouy> No xD
<ignaciouy> Solo wifi
<GridCube> y no anda el wifi?
<ignaciouy> Si anda
<GridCube> tons?
<ignaciouy> tengo que esperar unr ato y no entiendo porque
<GridCube> bueno pues espera
<ignaciouy> xD
<ignaciouy> ok ok
<ignaciouy> Esto me creo una swap de 8gb . -.
<ignaciouy> Porque se ve todo tan chiquito :S
<mimecar> boot-repair no te puede crear una partición de swap
<ignaciouy> Estaba hablando del instalador :P
<ignaciouy> GridCube, no hay apquetes para trusty :P
<mimecar> trusty?
<ignaciouy> Ubuntu gnome 14.04
<GridCube> ...
<mimecar> NO hay soporte de esa versión
<GridCube> trusty?
<ignaciouy> Entonces me pongo a descargar el 13.10?
<mimecar> o reinstalas una versión anterior o esperas a que se arreglen las cosas solas
<GridCube> ignaciouy, entra en #ubuntu+ si queres soporte para trusty
<mimecar> por qué has instalado esa versión?
<ignaciouy> Porque tengo esa en mi pc :(
<mimecar> tu ordenador venía con una versión de Ubuntu que no ha salido?
<ignaciouy> La he instalado yo
<mimecar> ya conoces las dos opciones que tienes
<ignaciouy> Esto habla de EFI, no tengo idea de esto
<GridCube> mimecar, chill
<mimecar> ignaciouy, instala Ubuntu 13.10 y si tienes problemas seguimos
<GridCube> ignaciouy, EFI es la tecnolgia que reemplaza al BIOS
<ignaciouy> Oh
<GridCube> todas las macs usan EFI
<ignaciouy> Bueno, bajare Ubuntu 13.10
<ignaciouy> Ahora como puedo borrar el 14.04? :_
<mimecar> formateando
<ignaciouy> la particion?
<mimecar> las particiones de Ubuntu
<ignaciouy> Tengo miedo de perder mac T-T
<ignaciouy> Como veran es mi primer notebook xD
<mimecar> haz una copia de seguridad del contenido del MAC
<ignaciouy> bueno espero que termine boot repair y instalo el 13.10
<mimecar> si instalas de nuevo ubuntu se perderá lo que haga boot-repais
<ignaciouy> :_
<mimecar> busca información para instalar Ubuntu en un MAC
<ignaciouy> Si no me queda otra
<ignaciouy> boot repair falló
<mimecar> lee los pasos antes porque no es lo mismo usar un PC que un Mac
<ignaciouy> bueno
<ignaciouy> Parece que solo me queda instalar nuevamente
<ignaciouy> una pregunta
<ignaciouy> ubuntu tiene sus isos especiales para mac?
<mimecar> tienes que usar la ISO de Intel
<ignaciouy> Cual es esa?
<mimecar> la que se descarga de normal en la Web de Ubuntu
<mimecar> 43 / 64 bits
<mimecar> 32
<ignaciouy> genial
<ignaciouy>  Acabo de descargar Ubuntu gnome 13.10
<mimecar> ¿estas usando la Web oficial?
<ignaciouy> Si
<ignaciouy> Bajé
<ignaciouy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.10/release/ubuntu-gnome-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<mimecar> es posible que esa versión no funcione cuando actualicen a la 14.04
<ignaciouy> no entiendo, cmo que no funcione?
<mimecar> no tenían suficiente gente para administrar ubuntu gnome en la 14.04
<ignaciouy> ohhh
<ignaciouy> Entonces bajare lubuntu
<mimecar> o la versión normal de Ubuntu con unity
<ignaciouy> mimecar, http://lubuntu.net/
<ignaciouy> porque hay
<ignaciouy> Download 64 bit (MAC) ..
<ignaciouy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.10/release/lubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<ignaciouy> Bajo esa?
<mimecar> no acabas de decir que tu ordenador usa Intel?
<ignaciouy> Son demasiadas imagenes :P
<ignaciouy> Ok, bajo el 64bit solamente
<mimecar> estas buscando información para saber como lo tienes que instalar en un MAC?
<ignaciouy> Yo hoy segui la guia de la wiki de ubuntu
<ignaciouy> pero llegue hastal o del efi
<ignaciouy> Porque me decia que no detectaba algo
<ignaciouy> ok ahi baje lubuntu
<mimecar> como quieras
<ignaciouy> bueno ahi booteo
<ignaciouy> ahora a instalar
<mimecar> es posible que te pase lo mismo
<ignaciouy> Ahora es peor
<ignaciouy> Mi tarjeta de video parece que nofunciona con lubuntu
<ignaciouy> mimecar, http://pbrd.co/OJSN6k ! :(((
<mimecar> modelo de portátil + Lubuntu 13.10
<ignaciouy> Mac Book pro 11.2
<mimecar> busca lo que te he puesto en Google y verás si hay incompatibilidades
<ignaciouy> a ver
<ignaciouy> Tuve los mismos problemas con fedora (lo de la pantalla)
<ignaciouy> Si son los drivers de video vere como arreglarlo luego
<mimecar> ¿qué harás si no puedes usar la pantalla para arreglarlos?
<ignaciouy> Borrarlo?
<ignaciouy> Y usar macp ara siempre?
<mimecar> ¿no es más logico buscar primero como resolver el problema si te pasa con el live USB?
<ignaciouy> no se que buscar :(
<mimecar> modelo de portátil + Lubuntu 13.10 en Google
<ignaciouy> bueno no se
<ignaciouy> :(
<ignaciouy> Terminare usando una mv
<ignaciouy> vm
<ignaciouy> Porque no pude escribir T-T
<ignaciouy> Bueno mimecar de todos modos, gracias
<mimecar> ya has buscado lo que te he dicho
<mimecar> o no has abierto el navegador?
<ignaciouy> Ya lo he buscado
<ignaciouy> el primer resultado es en askubuntu
<gabriel> Hola. Después de eliminar la actualización del driver ATI en mi ubuntu e instalar una versión vieja me sale el siguiente error: "glxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<gabriel> ¿Alguien sabe que se puede hacer?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu tienes?
<gabriel> mimecar tengo ubuntu 12.04
<gabriel> ubuntustudio perdón
<mimecar> tienes instalada la librería libGL.so ?
<gabriel> si. No me acuerdo con que comando me fije por que lo saque de internet. La librería figura entre las instaladas.
<mimecar> el error dice que no la encuentra
<mimecar> ¿el driver que has instalado es para Ubuntu 12.04?
<gabriel> el driver lo baje de la página de ati y puse para ubuntu
<mimecar> ¿para que versión de Ubuntu?
<gabriel> es una versión más vieja por que esa se que funciona. Las nuevas actualizaciones no funcionan. No sabría decirte para que versión es pero creo haberlo verificado cuando la descargue
<mimecar> ...
<mimecar> tendrás que ver para que versión de Ubuntu es ese driver
<mimecar> si necesitas una librería libGL más antigua que la que tiene el sistema no será tan sencillo
<gabriel> Estoy tratando de buscar de nuevo en donde lo descargue. Me costó un monton encontrarlo porque siempre me aparecía el último disponible.
<gabriel> El driver es este: amd-driver-installer-8.961-x86.x86_64.run
<mimecar> busca para que versión de Ubuntu está preparado
<gabriel> Tenes idea como puedo averiguarlo por que pongo en google y aparece cualquier verdura.
<mimecar> por qué no instalas el driver que viene con Ubuntu?
<gabriel> cuando desinstalo todo lo que queda del driver ati me queda el driver libre de ubuntu pero no me anda la aceleracion 3d
<mimecar> ubuntu te da la opción de instalar el driver privativo si existe
<gabriel> el problema es que instala el ultimo y con ese se recalienta la compu. En windows no me pasa así que esta probado que es un problema con mi linux
<gabriel> En alguna pagina sugerían que puede ser un problema de enlaces simbólicos pero se iban por las ramas y no arreglaban el problema
<gabriel> tenes idea si puede pasar por ahí la solución?
<mimecar> has seguido los pasos que ponían en las páginas?
<gabriel> es que no arreglaban los enlaces, no le daban bola a esa opción así que no se como arreglar el enlace
<gabriel> se ponían a defender a nvidia y cosas por el estilo.
<gabriel> encontré la orden con la que verifique si esta la librería. "locate libGL.s"  La ejecuto y me dice que está en /usr/lib64/libGL.so, en /usr/lib32/libGL.so y en otros tantos lugares.
<mimecar> no es el mismo archivo libGL.so.1
<gabriel> ese también aparece en las mismas ubicaciones
<gabriel> lo que devuelve el locate es esto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7011418/
<mimecar> tienes la librería en unas carpetas concretas
<mimecar> pero no en las que busca el driver
<gabriel> y que hago?
<mimecar> https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/891578
<gabriel> a ver...
<gabriel> puse "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib/libGL.so.1" como dice en la página que pusiste y ahora al hacer glxinfo pone: name of display: :0.0 Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig"
<gabriel> pruebo reiniciando a ver que pasa?
<gabriel> ya le di a "sudo aticonfig --initial -f"
<mimecar> tienes los paquetes de 32 y 64 bits al mismo tiempo por alguna razón?
<gabriel> no lo sé
<mimecar> ten un live usb preparado antes de reiniciar
<gabriel> ja ja por si vuela todo. Está bien. pruebo a ver que pasa. Gracias mimecar
<gabriel> sobreviví al reinicio!!!
<gabriel> pero igual me sigue tirando el error "Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig"
<mimecar> ¿has buscado ese error?
<ignaciouy_> Hi all
<ignaciouy_> digo hola xD
<ignaciouy_> mimecar: finalmente tengo ubuntu con parallels
<ignaciouy_> Pero tengo un problema, acabo de hacer un apt-get upgrade y de rrepente no dibuja mas nada más que el dash: http://pasteboard.co/11L8zc14.png
<ignaciouy_> Es ubuntu 13.10
<cousteau> ignaciouy_, y si abres un programa?  a lo mejor es sólo que no muestra el escritorio
<ignaciouy_> cousteau: no funciona tampoco
<ignaciouy_> Solo queda el dash y ese bloque negro
<cousteau> podría ser que nautilus o lo que sea que se encargue del..  ah, entonces nada
<ignaciouy_> Hora de googlear :-/
<cousteau> de todas formas, yo no usaría ubuntu para uan máquina virtual; quizá pondría algo tipo xubuntu o lubuntu, sobre todo porque los efectos de escritorio y las máquinas virtuales no se llevan muy bien
<ignaciouy_> cousteau: va muy bien en mi mac, no se :-/
<cousteau> a lo mejor actualizando los drivers de la "tarjeta gráfica" virtual va mejor; no sé cómo va eso
<ignaciouy_> Es que antes del upgrade funcionaba :P
<cousteau> en virtualbox y vmware hay unos drivers para la máquina virtual que se instalan en el sistema virtualizado
<cousteau> a lo mejor después de la actualización tienes que reinstalarlos
<cousteau> haz una cosa, reinicia la máquina virtual, y en el GRUB selecciona una versión del kernel anterior
<ignaciouy_> cousteau: no es virtual box es parallels
<NiKeCRu666> Buenas tardes, soy nuevo en ubuntu, acabo de instalarlo y cuando quiero descargar algo me arroja error de red, creo que es problema del driver, pero no sé como actualizar el driver ni como instalarlo, igual las paginas se quedan a medio cargar, las imagenes etc, alguien me puede ayudar? Gracias de antemano
<ignaciouy_> cousteau: como tu dices bajare lubuntu
<cousteau> bueno, pero es parecido, igual la solución es parecida
<cousteau> ignaciouy_, si no quieres reinstalar creo que puedes instalar el escritorio xubuntu o lubuntu en el ubuntu que ya tieens
<ignaciouy_> cousteau: no hay problema, no habia instalado nada importante ahi
<cousteau> ignaciouy_, y creo que xubuntu es algo mejor que lubuntu; lubuntu es bastante básico
<ignaciouy_> Yo uso lubuntu en mi pc xD
<cousteau> aunque lubuntu puede ir muy bien, sobre todo en una máq virtual en la que quizá no tengas muchos recursos
<cousteau> ah, entonces os llevaréis bien :)
<cousteau> NiKeCRu666, ethernet o wifi?
<NiKeCRu666> cousteau, wifi
<cousteau> de todas formas creo que ubuntu tiene bastante dominado el tema de las wifis
<cousteau> está actualizado?  a veces actualizando se arreglan los problemas de drivers
<NiKeCRu666> cousteau, lo actualizo con los comandos sudo apt-get update
<cousteau> (no sé mucho de wifis y drivers, pero no me suena a problema de driver)
<cousteau> NiKeCRu666, sip
<cousteau> creo que también se puede desde el centro de software pero no sé cómo
<NiKeCRu666> cousteau, segun ubuntu le baje todas las actualizaciones, pero aun tengo el problema
<NiKeCRu666> cousteau, volvere a revisar en un minuto
<cousteau> vas a reiniciar?
<NiKeCRu666> no, voy a hacer que revise de nuevo las actualizaciones, a ver si encuentra una o si no ha temrinado de actualizar
<cousteau> (no suele hacer falta reiniciar, pero a veces algunas actualizaciones de drivers y demás no se ponen en marcha hasta después de reiniciar)
<ignaciouy_> Con 4gb de ram me anda lubuntu no? :P
<NiKeCRu666> cousteau, lo unico que actualiza es el plugin de google talk :S
<cousteau> ignaciouy_, y lo mismo con 4 MB también :)
<cousteau> ..bueno no, pero con 256 MB probablemente
<NiKeCRu666> =/
<NiKeCRu666> Buenas tardes, soy nuevo en ubuntu, acabo de instalarlo y cuando quiero descargar algo me arroja error de red, creo que es problema del driver, pero no sé como actualizar el driver ni como instalarlo, igual las paginas se quedan a medio cargar, las imagenes etc, alguien me puede ayudar? Gracias de antemano	
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu has instalado NiKeCRu666 ?
<NiKeCRu666> mimecar, gracias, he instalado 12.04 LTS para x86
<ignacio|here> cousteau, finalmente tengo Lubuntu en la vm!
<cousteau> y qué tal?
<mimecar> ¿tenías esos problemas con el live cd?
<NiKeCRu666> mimecar, baje la imagen de disco en una USB y la instalé
<NiKeCRu666> algunas cosas andan bien como el chat, no se desconecta, pero las descargas en chrome, o en firefox tampoco se completan y dicen: ERROR DE RED
<ignacio|here> cousteau, funciona de maravillas, le di 4gb de ram y toque en 8 procesadores xD
<ignacio|here> Pero se ve muuuy chiquito
<mimecar> no has probado la imagen antes de instalar?
<NiKeCRu666> mimecar, si la probé, y andaba todo normal
<mimecar> entonces tiene que irte
<mimecar> pon todas las actualizacioners
<NiKeCRu666> mimecar, si le doy en la terminar sudo apt-get update, y luego sudo apt-get upgrade deberia actualizar todo cierto?
<NiKeCRu666> bueno ya lo hice hace un momento y no me manda a actualizar nada
<mimecar> sí
<NiKeCRu666> pero no me manda a actualizar nada =/
<mimecar> ¿has puesto las actualizaciones durante la instalación?
<NiKeCRu666> mimecar, no =/
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de => sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<NiKeCRu666> mimecar, lo pongo asi con punto y coma?
<NiKeCRu666> mimecar, aqui esta el pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/7012836/
<mimecar> tu sistema está actualizado
<NiKeCRu666> mimecar, si es cierto, pero no se por que entonces no puedo descargar de chrome o firefox =/
<mimecar> ¿estas usando cable o wifi?
<NiKeCRu666> estoy usando wifi
<NiKeCRu666> a ver mira el pastebin que te voy a pasar
<NiKeCRu666> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7012967/
<mimecar> ¿te puedes conectar por cable?
<NiKeCRu666> ahora mismo no, porque el router esta en el segundo piso de la casa
<mimecar> tendrás que probar por cable y ver si te pasa lo mismo
<NiKeCRu666> entiendo, tendre que subir mi computadora T-T
<NiKeCRu666> bueno gracias mimecar
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-01
<gabrielgf> Hola ¿Alguien sabe por que puede ser que glxinfo me tire este error: ""Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig"?
<Guest63667> se puede instalar ubuntu en moto g
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola a todos los pesentes
<CarlosNeyPastor> tengo un problema quizas me puedan ayudar
<CarlosNeyPastor> instale Ubuntu 12.04 LTS en un notebook y no me esta funcionando Unity 3D
<CarlosNeyPastor> al iniciar sesion selecciono Unity 3D y automaticamente me pasa a Unity 2D sin efectos
<CarlosNeyPastor> como modo -q?
<ivedci89-deskto1> CarlosNeyPastor: es porque t hardware no tiene buen chip de video
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola ivedci89-deskto1
<ivedci89-deskto1> o tal vez porque no tiene los driver privativos instalados
<ivedci89-deskto1> hola hermano
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero en el mismo estaba instalado y funcionaba correctamente
<ivedci89-deskto1> algun driver privativo entonces en ese caso
<CarlosNeyPastor> los drivers instale los unicos que me deja
<CarlosNeyPastor> en la lista de drivers solo me muestra uno
<CarlosNeyPastor> ati radeom hd 4200
<ivedci89-deskto1> mm tengo muy similar
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero te funciona el 3d?
<ivedci89-deskto1> instala "controladores adicionales" desde centro de software de ubuntu
<ivedci89-deskto1> si
<ivedci89-deskto1> ejecuta: sudo lspci | grep VGA y pega aqui
<lawiet> kal_ha puedes hablarme por ubuntu cafe porfavor?
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, he instalado esos y no puedo
<CarlosNeyPastor> ok
<CarlosNeyPastor> dame un segundo que estoy reiniciando el pc por una actualizacion  y ya te pego lo que me devuelva el comando
<lawiet> puedo hablar en español ahora por aqui?pregunto por que no les gusta que lo haga
<ivedci89-deskto1> si querido lawiet
<lawiet> ivedci puedo darte privado porfa es que no se seleccionan nicks grandes como el tuyo
<ivedci89-deskto1> como quieras
<lawiet> nesecito ayuda con un software
<lawiet> oki
<CarlosNeyPastor> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250]
<CarlosNeyPastor> ivedci89-deskto1, eso es lo quue me devuelve del comando que me pediste que ejecute
<ivedci89-deskto1> ok CarlosNeyPastor
<ivedci89-deskto1> https://www.google.com.ar/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=religion+define&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=ctrl&ei=1iYRU67NDY_X8gfj-IDIBg&gws_rd=cr#channel=fs&lr=lang_es&newwindow=1&q=Radeon+HD+4225+ubuntu+12.04&safe=off&tbs=lr:lang_1es
 * CarlosNeyPastor esta entrando a el link
<lawiet> alguien on
<CarlosNeyPastor> ivedci89-deskto1, hice los pasos tal cual los dice el tutorial, logre instalar lo que dice, y luego de esto al instalar el driver privativo me da un error por el cual no se pudo actualizar
<lawiet> instale el steam en ubuntu y ni me inicia alguien me sabria decir que puedo hacer?
<lawiet> nadie sabe algo al respecto?
<ivedci89-desktop> Hola gente les comento que si algun dia tienen problemas con sus teclados limpien con alcohol los papeles internos flexibles poruqe una pequeñisima cantidad de cenizas de cigarrillos por ejemplo, puede corromper el circuito de tal mmanera que salgan varias letras al precionar una
<jose__> irc://irc.abjects.net:6667/BEAST-XDCC
<Gus81> hola, hay manera de instalar plasma panels collection 4.11.3 con PPA? Uso Kubuntu 13.10 ahora
 * x-mint  buenas 
<Gus81> x-mint: buenas
<x-mint> o/
<Gus81> x-mint: una consulta, hay manera de instalar plasma panels collection 4.11.3 con PPA? Uso Kubuntu 13.10 ahora
<x-mint> no se, uso gnome
<Gus81> ahh :(
<x-mint> pero vamos si es ppa, me imagino que si
<x-mint> añades el ppa
<x-mint> la clave de autentificacion
<x-mint> y luego instalas el paquete o paquetes
<x-mint> que te dice en la pagina del ppa
<stick__> hola, alguien por aca??
<toclax> hola, hay algún desarrollador de ubuntu? Quiero contribuir con código, reparando paquetes, reportando bugs... pero no sé como empezar
<Gus81> hola,, alguien que use KDE y tenga instalado o sepa como instalar plasma-panels-collection en Kubuntu 13.10?
<mimecar> no tienes el paquete en los repositorios?
<mimecar> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Plasma+Panels+Collections?content=155726
<Gus81> mimecar: si, lo tengo pero en elementos graficos como un plasmoid, no aparece en los repositorios o en el gestor de paquetes Muon, y no se instala de forma automatica, sale error...
<mimecar> http://lamiradadelreplicante.com/2012/06/11/transforma-tu-panel-de-kde-en-unity-gnome-mac-o-windows-7-con-plasma-panels-collection/
<Gus81> si ya entre a esa pagina, lo descargue, pero el archivo es una version vieja, es la 2.0.2
<mimecar> entra en la Web del proyecto
<Gus81> ahi voy
<Gus81> ya lo hice por PPA, pero al actualizar los repositorios me sale error, además es la version 20.2 y en kde apps esta la 4.11.3
<Gus81> mimecar: vos fijate la version del ppa https://launchpad.net/~nowardev/+archive/ppa
<Gus81> es la 2.02
<Gus81> pero aca esta la 4.11.3 http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Plasma+Panels+Collections?content=155726
<mimecar> la Web del proyecto está en KDE Apps?
<Gus81> aunque al bajar la version 4.11.3, cuando lo quiero instalar con sudo ./install me instala la 2.0.2
<Gus81> no se, por lo menos ahi esta la version mas reciente... no entiendo las instrucciones de instalacion, ya que estan todas en ingles... :(
<mimecar> ¿has quitado la versión del PPA?
<mimecar> los comandos de la consola no los vas a tener traducidos
<Gus81> si la quite
<mimecar> con todos los paquetes relacionados y el PPA?
<Gus81> no los comandos no...
<Gus81> solo quite el ppa desde Muon
<mimecar> quita los paquetes que has instalado
<Gus81> pero fijate que al descargar el archivo comprimido si abris el archivo install con el editor de texto vas a ver que dice que es la version 2.0.2, es una cosa rara...
<Gus81> no instale ningun paquete, al ver que era la version 2.0.2 aborte la instalacion, cuando me pregunto si queria instalar directamente toque Ctrol + Z
<golum> Serz
<golum> hola
<Scarfaces-V> Saludos tengo un problema con el Java y el JDownloader, ambos ya estan instalados pero cuando trato de abrir el JDownloader o el Update me salta este error "java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError" si es de ayuda uso el Ubuntu precise pangolin
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Java estas usando?
<Scarfaces-V> 7
<mimecar> la versión libre o la privativa?
<Scarfaces-V> ho... no se... tengo menos de una semana usando Linux como lo identifico?
<Scarfaces-V> lo instale usando el comando apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<mimecar> depende si usas OpenJDK o el Java de Oracle
<Scarfaces-V> el de Oracle
<mimecar> pon en Pastebin todo el texto que te sale en la consola cuando lanzas JDownloader
<mimecar> !paste Scarfaces-V
<kubot> Scarfaces-V: Pastebin es un servicio para pegar mucho texto sin inundar el canal, se encuentra en http://paste.ubuntu.com (asegurate de darnos la dirección de tu paste) - Ver también en el topic.
<Scarfaces-V> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7017749/
<Scarfaces-V> alli esta
<mimecar> cierra JDownloader y lanza la aplicación que hace las actualizaciones
<mimecar> tu instalación del programa tiene errores
<mimecar> el archivo es jdupdate.jar
<Scarfaces-V> ... eso es lo que te envie
<Scarfaces-V> el Jdownloader como tal ni siquiera me muestra mensaje simplemente no aparece
<Scarfaces-V> el JDupdate me da ese error
<mimecar> http://board.jdownloader.org/showthread.php?t=33238
<mimecar> ese error aparece en los foros del programa
<mimecar> cierra JDownlader / mata el proceso de Java
<mimecar> y lanza el actualizador
<Scarfaces-V>  igual
<mimecar> descarga de nuevo la aplicación
<mimecar> no la has ejecutado con sudo verdad?
<Scarfaces-V> no
<Scarfaces-V> elimino primero no?
<Scarfaces-V> tengo que buscar el script de eliminacion
<mimecar> sí
<Scarfaces-V> un momento
<JorgeMariel> hola, necesito ayuda
<Scarfaces-V> .... no se que hice buscando el script y matando procesos de repente se me abrio una ventana... le di aceptar y se me abrio el update
<Scarfaces-V> se esta actualizando
<JorgeMariel> alguien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> sin saber el problema, no
<Scarfaces-V> gracias mimecar (y) esperare hasta que termine de actualizar a ver si abre normalmente o el problema persiste
<JorgeMariel_> hice el siguiente tuto y ya no me arranca ubuntu:
<JorgeMariel_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/306412/how-can-i-setup-my-touchpad-multi-finger-tapping-functionality/428066#428066
<JorgeMariel_> estoy en ubuntu desde un pendrive
<JorgeMariel_> alguien que me ayude?
<JorgeMariel_> que paso?
<JorgeMariel> alguien puede ayudarmeeeee?!?!
<Scarfaces-V> Calma amigo
<Scarfaces-V> y no se espera a ver... yo no puedo soy noob
<JorgeMariel> esta bien ;)
<JorgeMariel> solo que ya no me enciende... :(
<Scarfaces-V> acaso tienes ubuntu en una tableta? que querías hacer eso?
<JorgeMariel> nono, en una notebook..
<JorgeMariel> tiene el touchpad synaptic
<JorgeMariel> y lo que queria era configurarle el toque con dos dedos para que me hago de "click central"
<JorgeMariel> haga*
<Scarfaces-V> Deberías abrir otro canal parece que aqui la mayoria de las personas estan off
<MrTulias> ¿No te hacía clic central dándole a los dos a la vez (der + izq)?
<Scarfaces-V> ya llegaron :D suerte JorgeMariel, Over.
<JorgeMariel> ya llegaron?
<JorgeMariel> alguien me puede ayudar?
<tatuado35> hola
<mimecar> ya has puesto el problema?
<JorgeMariel> mi ubuntu no enciendeee :'(
<Scarfaces-V> MrTulias,  te escribió algo JorgeMariel
<Scarfaces-V> y si mimecar
<mimecar> ¿qué quieres decir con "no enciende"?
<Scarfaces-V> http://askubuntu.com/questions/306412/how-can-i-setup-my-touchpad-multi-finger-tapping-functionality/428066#428066
<JorgeMariel> ah, perdon.. si me hacia pero queria hacerlo tocando el pad
<JorgeMariel> me explico mejor:
<JorgeMariel> estaba configurando el touchpad siguiendo este tutorial
<JorgeMariel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/306412/how-can-i-setup-my-touchpad-multi-finger-tapping-functionality/428066#428066
<JorgeMariel> al reiniciar se queda tildado antes de aparecerme para iniciar sesion
<mimecar> si no te arranca el sistema entra con un live USB y quita los cambios
<JorgeMariel> me explico?
<JorgeMariel> como los quito?
<JorgeMariel> estoy desde un usb
<mimecar> lo que has añadido en los archivos del sistema, quitalo
<mimecar> lo mismo que pone en el tutorial pero al contrario
<JorgeMariel> me pide que sea superusuario y no puedo serlo en mi cuenta desde un live sub
<JorgeMariel> usb*
<mimecar> si que puedes
<JorgeMariel> no puedo..
<mimecar> sudo sigue funcionando en el live usb
<JorgeMariel> explicame paso a pado
<JorgeMariel> paso
<mimecar> sudo su
<Scarfaces-V> sudo su no?
<JorgeMariel> sisi, pero no me deja hacer los cambios
<mimecar> y ya eres superusuario, quita los cambios que has hecho
<mimecar> monta la partición del sistema y edita los mismos archivos que has modificado antes
<JorgeMariel> me pueden explicar paso a paso?
<mimecar> ahora no
<JorgeMariel> :/
<JorgeMariel> soy muy nuevo
<mimecar> ¿has hecho la prueba de que funcionara todo antes de modificar los archivos del sistema?
<JorgeMariel> si..
<JorgeMariel> pero creo que lo edite mal
<mimecar> To make these changes permanent, navigate to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d. ls to find the file ...
<mimecar> 1. monta la partición de tu sistema instalado
<JorgeMariel> porque lo hice como en el tutorial y no me salio asique decidi experimentar
<mimecar> 2. edita ese archivo
<mimecar> 3. quita los cambios, si has modificado otras cosas se complica
<JorgeMariel> como lo monto?
<mimecar> sudo mount /dev/dispositivo /media
<JorgeMariel> copio tal cual?
<mimecar> sustituye dispositivo por la partición que contiene el sistema
<mimecar> no
<JorgeMariel> ahi me fijo
<mimecar> has modificado más partes del archivo en tu experimento?
<JorgeMariel> y como se en donde esta la particion
<JorgeMariel> me dice 18gb filesystem
<mimecar> cat /proc/partitions
<mimecar> y verás un listado de las particiones
<JorgeMariel> no, solo agregue las lineas pero fuera del "inputclass"
<mimecar> ahora tengo que salir, si puedes deshacer los cambios tu sistema volverá a funcionar
<JorgeMariel> buntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/partitions major minor  #blocks  name     7        0     704996 loop0    8        0  488386584 sda    8        1  157286400 sda1    8        2   99999744 sda2    8        3    1999872 sda3    8        4          1 sda4    8        5  229097472 sda5    8       16   23452632 sdb    8       17     102400 sdb1    8       18          1 sdb2    8       21   17280000 sdb5    8       22    6066176 sdb6    8
<JorgeMariel> no se que ahcerr :'(
<JorgeMariel__> como se donde esta montada una particion?
<JorgeMariel__> como se donde esta montada una particion?
<JorgeMariel__> como se donde esta montada una particion?
<MrTulias> !paciencia JorgeMariel__
<kubot> JorgeMariel__: Las personas aquí son voluntarios, tu actitud debe tomar eso en consideración. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles, si nadie sabe la respuesta nadie te responderá.
<JorgeMariel__> bueno jeje es que no me inicia y no quiero usar windows
<MrTulias> Para ver las particiones puedes usar gparted, utilidad de discos...
<JorgeMariel__> muchas gracias!
<JorgeMariel__> y como puedo montarla a la particion para poder editarla como superusuario?
<MrTulias> ¿No puedes montarlas directamente en los iconos, o en el listado del navegador de archivos? Con las aplicaciones que puse antes también
<JorgeMariel> gracias por su ayuda! ya tengo ubuntu andando :)
#ubuntu-es 2014-03-02
<Scarfaces-V> Buenas a todos
<Scarfaces-V> tengo un problemilla si alguien me puede ayudar
<yawin> Hola, tengo problemas con una instalación, hay alguien que pueda ayudarme?
<Scarfaces-V> con la instalacion de que?
<yawin> el caso es que acabo d einstalar ubuntu de 64 bits
<yawin> y cada vez que intento instalar algo no me deja
<Scarfaces-V> eres nuevo en Linux?
<yawin> el error que saca es
<yawin> root /home/yawin:# apt-get install filezilla
<yawin> Leyendo la lista de paquetes... Hecho
<yawin> Construyendo árbol de dependencias
<yawin> Leyendo información de estado... Hecho
<yawin> Algunos paquetes no se pueden instalar. Tal vez has pedido algo imposible, o, "no se cómo se dice esto en castellano".
<Yukiteru>  Algunos paquetes no se pueden instalar. Tal vez has pedido algo imposible, o, "no se cómo se dice esto en castellano".  << En serio sale esto en Ubuntu??
<Yukiteru> jajajaja que cosa mas loca
<yawin> Nono, es que a mi me sale en euskera
<yawin> porque lo tengo en ese idioma xD
<yawin> Y no se traducir esa parte
<Yukiteru> yawin: hiciste la instalacion limpia
<yawin> Sí
<yawin> ese mismo dvd lo usé en el pc de sobremesa y ahí no me ha dado ningún problema
<yawin> Por si sirve de algo, al instalar, antes de hacer nada más seguí este tutorial: http://verbally.flimzy.com/?p=299
<yawin> Pero no creo que haya ahí ningún paso que me haya provocado ese problema
<yawin> ¿no?
<JorgeMariel> holaaa
<JorgeMariel> necesito ayuda
<yawin> Ya somos dos xDD
<JorgeMariel> jajaj
<yawin> Cuéntanos tu problema
<JorgeMariel> puse este codigo:
<JorgeMariel> Repositorio de BackTrack wget -q http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org/backtrack.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution main microverse non-free testing' >> /etc/apt/sources.list"
<JorgeMariel> y ahora ya no me detecta wifi :'(
<yawin> en qué distro estás? en ubuntu?
<JorgeMariel> sisi, ubuntu 12.04.4
<JorgeMariel> x64..
<yawin> estás seguro de que ubuntu es compatible con los repositorios de backtrak?
<yawin> *backtrack
<JorgeMariel> eso lei
<yawin> pos... ahí es donde terminan mis conocimientos xD
<JorgeMariel> :/
<JorgeMariel> no tengo mas wifi entonces? reinstalo ubuntu? :(
<yawin> reinstalar es la última opción
<yawin> no se
<yawin> se supone que lo que has hecho sólo añade el repositorio
<yawin> o sea, no debería de hacer actualizado nada, no?
<JorgeMariel> es muy molesto qeu cada vez que meto mano algo sale mal jaja
<JorgeMariel> claro despues le di a update y upgrade
<yawin> yo he instalado ubuntu y ya sólo con eso me falla :P
<yawin> juer, pues igual es posible que te hagas cargado el controlador del wifi
<JorgeMariel> jajaaj yo soy muy vueltero, por eso me decidi por ubuntu
<yawin> no se, es probable que sea algo así
<JorgeMariel> llevo menos de una semana y ya lo mate mas de 3 veces
<yawin> a ver si aparece alguien con más conocimientos
<JorgeMariel> esperemos jaja
<NePtUnO> no hagas upgrade, solo update
<JorgeMariel> es que ya lo hice ::/
<NePtUnO> mal hecho
<NePtUnO> a mi tambien me da problemas si hago upgrade
<JorgeMariel> si.. me parecio raro que me haya pedido ungrade
<NePtUnO> la proxima vez haz solo el update
<JorgeMariel> y como haces para actualizar?
<yawin> imagino que tendrás que seleccionar qué paquetes quieres upgradear
<NePtUnO> y sino si lo que quieres es usar backtrack mejor te lo descargas en una iso o usa wifiway que para mi que es mejor
<yawin> porque si haces upgrade a secas, upgradeas todo
<NePtUnO> si
<JorgeMariel> y si...
<JorgeMariel> bueno, la cague pero no se en donde jaja
<NePtUnO> ahora es complicado volver atrás
<yawin> Pues a ver si alguno sabe qué puede pasarle a mi sistema
<yawin> he instalado xubuntu de 64 bits
<yawin> que es ubuntu pero con otro escritorio
<yawin> he seguido este tutorial
<yawin> http://verbally.flimzy.com/?p=299ç
<yawin> sin la ç :P
<NePtUnO> yo ahora estoy usando xubuntu
<yawin> Para tener encriptación en windows y en linux y que el grub funcione y tal
<yawin> el caso es que ahora intento instalar, por ejemplo, filezilla y me da error
<yawin> El error me sale en euskera, así que voy a traduciroslo:
<yawin> root /home/yawin:# apt-get install filezilla
<yawin> Leyendo la lista de paquetes... Hecho
<yawin> Construyendo árbol de dependencias
<yawin> Leyendo información de estado... Hecho
<yawin> Algunos paquetes no se pueden instalar. Tal vez has pedido algo imposible, o, "no se cómo se dice esto en castellano".
<NePtUnO> esto de Linux es un poco lioso XD
<ignacio> asd
<NePtUnO> y si no somos informaticos mal asunto
<JorgeMariel> me fui a reinstalar ubuntu, saludos! :(
<yawin> Se os ocurre qué podría ser lo que le pase al mio?
<JorgeMariel> muerte n° 4
<JorgeMariel> suerte yawin con tu problemaa! :)
<yawin> Suerte con el fuego purificador
<yawin> :P
<JorgeMariel> jajjajajaja
<NePtUnO> a mi me parece que va mejor el xubuntu que el ubuntu...
<yawin> En mi pc de sobremesa va genial. Pero, con el mismo dvd en el portatil me está dando este problema
<yawin> Y no entiendo ni por qué ocurre
<NePtUnO> a mi me ha pasado pero en otros ordenadores por culpa del disco duro o porque el disco ha estado rayado
<yawin> O sea que no me queda otra que aplicar fuego purificador?
<NePtUnO> yo lo reinstalé hoy en un momento en mi sobremesa que el otro disco duro se me jodió
<NePtUnO> pues puede ser que el disco este un poco cascado y el lector no lo coja
<mint12> alguien puede ayudarme?  Estaba tratando de upgrade ubuntu studio 13.04 a 13.10 a ya ahora estoy frozen el la pantalla de inicio
<NePtUnO> porque deberia dejar instalarlo en cualquier ordenador
<yawin> el caso es que ahora estoy con el repositorio. Ya no estoy con el dvd
<yawin> O sea, no hay forma de reparar el sistema mediante el repositorio?
<NePtUnO> ufff no te se decir aqui el menos que sabe soy yo
<yawin> mint, te sale algún mensaje?
<yawin> la pantalla de inicio te refieres a la de login o a la de cargando el sistema?
<mint12> nada.  ya ensena el logotipo de distribucion pero despues se sale una pantalla azul
<NePtUnO> pero azul total color sistema o fondo de escritorio?
<mint12> azul todo
<NePtUnO> porque si es azul fuerte y no del  fondo de pantalla entonces puede ser problema de graficos
<mint12> no es azul fuerte
<NePtUnO> yo lo solucioné añadiendo los drivers privativos
<mint12> el reloj esta moviendo
<mint12> como esta tratando de iniciar
<NePtUnO> ok pues espera a ver que hace
<mint12> pero ya tiene mucho tiempo
<yawin> mint si pulsas control+alt+F1 te sale la terminal?
<NePtUnO> será que tu pc es demasiado corto para el sistema que le instalaste?
<yawin> te sale sólo el login o alguna linea de error?
<mint12> yawin: no sale
<mint12> la terminal
<yawin> Mmmm, todavía te está cargando el sistema, entonces
<yawin> Yo creo que puede ser un problema de lentitud
<yawin> está recien instalado?
<yawin> Sobre mi problema: acabo de darme cuenta que filezilla sólo tiene versión de 32 bits
<mint12> si. ahorita se instalo.
<yawin> es posible que no se me haya instalado el soporte para x86
<yawin> Y te ha tardado mucho en instalar?
<yawin> Qué pc tienes?
<mint12> ya tuvo unas horas pero ya se fue sin problema.  solo para reiniciar empezo la problema
<mint12> la coputadora esta up poco viejita, ya la tengo por 4 anos
<mint12> es un dual core
<yawin> pues yo creo que es problema de que es un pc lento
<yawin> ubuntu no es precisamente conocido por su ligereza
<yawin> para un pc viejo yo te recomendaría Debian. Auque requiere saber un poquito de Linux
<yawin> Si no, prueba con Xubuntu. Es un Ubuntu con un escritorio un pelín más ligero
<mint12> esto ya usa xfce
<yawin> pero ubuntu tiene unity, no?
<yawin> ah, ubuntu studio!
<yawin> Que había leido mal
<mint12> no ubuntu studio
<yawin> pueeees, no se, en ese caso no se si será ligereza
<yawin> el disco de instalación te permitía iniciar un sistema live?
<yawin> un sistema sin necesidad de instalarlo?
<mint12> ok.  entonces tengo que instalar de nuevo
<yawin> si es así, mira a ver si te lo inicia
<yawin> Pues bueno, ya que no consigo reparar mi sistema, me voy a dormir
<yawin> a ver si mañana encuentro a alguien que pueda ayudarme xD
<chrstn> Buenas a todos, estoy probando irssi
<cgg> .quit
 * x-mint  buenas !
<Markspicologyc> hola
<Markspicologyc> Tengo una pregunta sobre la carga del kernel de ubuntu, de alguna forma se ha bloqueado la actualización y he revisado que no esté clavado en synaptic, ni en aptitude, aparentemente todo está ok, pero al iniciar el grub solo me muestra la lista de kernels antiguos. ¿Alguien tiene alguna idea?
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estas usando?
<Markspicologyc> lucid
<fzeta> buaaaa!
<Markspicologyc> jajaja
<fzeta> con razón
<mimecar> Markspicologyc, tienes que actualizar
<Markspicologyc> tengo un pc con muy pocos recursos
<mimecar> esa versión NO tiene soporte
<Markspicologyc> ahhh,
<mimecar> instala la 12.04
<Markspicologyc> sí, probe con la siguiente, pero no me soportaba gnome3
<mimecar> no uses gnome 3
<mimecar> tienes XFCE / LXDE
<Markspicologyc> también es verdad, pero es que ya le he cogido cariño a los efectos, :-p.
<mimecar> puedes tener cariño pero no es aconsejable usar una versión sin soporte
<Markspicologyc> ok, gracias por el consejo, pero por el momento no quiero actualizar, simplemente quería probar el paquete linux-headers más moderno que se ha descargado, instalado, pero que parece ser que no se aplica.
<Markspicologyc> seguiré buscando algo de información por google, muchas gracias de todas formas mimecar.
<mimecar> poca información puedes buscar
<Markspicologyc> por?
<mimecar> el problema te afecta a las actualizaciones y a los repositorios
<Markspicologyc> creo recordar que bloqueé o congelé el kernel en una versión, pero no estoy totalmente seguro, al actualizar se han descargado varios paquetes de generic, y parecen obviamente más modernos, pero no son kernel-image sino kernel-headers
<Markspicologyc> voy a ver en que actualización del kernel se quedó la release.
<Markspicologyc> cat /proc/version_signature
<Markspicologyc> Ubuntu 2.6.32-42.96-generic 2.6.32.59+drm33.24
<mimecar> es un kernel antiguo
<Markspicologyc> porque aparecen dos?
 * x-mint  buenas..
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-23
 * merrick  re
 * merrick  re
<gera> hola tengo problema con resolucion de pantalla solo me deja 1024x768, mi placa es una ati hd6450
<gera> soy muy nuevo y no comprendo mucho disculpen si molesto
<tania> ayuda... intenté instalar Mono y desde ese día me sale error... ahora no puedo abrir synaptic ni el centro de software
<tania> El mensaje de error es: Error desconocido:  <class 'System Error'> E: Type'apt-get' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list
<grazz> podés pegar el contenido de mono-xamarin.list en http://paste.ubuntu.com? lo mas probable es que tenga información invalida
<tania> no sé dónde encontrar esa información para copiarla
<tania> acabo de encontrar el problema en un foro... veré si sirve la información
<tania> uy no, ahora es peor... ahora me dice que no reconoce sudo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10375123/
<tania> perdón, grazz... ya encontré la info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10375186/
<grazz> dentro de ese archivo deberias tener solo
<grazz> deb http://download.mono-project.com/repo/debian wheezy-libtiff
<grazz> (asumiendo que la guia que seguiste te dio la información correcta)
<grazz> igual me aprece que faltan cosas ahi
<grazz> que guia seguiste?
<tania> seguí la guía de la página de  Mono
<tania> pero, en verdad no entendía y tuve que cortar el proceso... creo que fue eso
<tania> me mandó la página de impuestos de mi país... así que no confío tampoco
<grazz> que version de ubuntu tenes?
<grazz> deberias poder verla ejecuntando "lsb_release -a"
<tania> 14.04
<tania> trusty
<tania> De aquí saqué las instrucciones para la instalación: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10375272/
<grazz> igual, antes de seguir, por que no lo instalaste usando synaptic?
<tania> ya lo había intentado, pero no lo listaba... entonces traté de hacerlo directo
<grazz> ok
<grazz> echo "deb http://download.mono-project.com/repo/debian wheezy main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list
<tania> escribo eso en terminal?
<grazz> sip
<tania> ok
<grazz> si no hay ningún error ejecutando eso, deberias poder sudo apt-get update sin problemas
<grazz> y ahi deberia aparecerte en synaptic
<tania> pues no hizo nada... sólo repitió lo que está entre comillas
<grazz> perfecto
<tania> intento abrir synaptic?
<tania> es que sigue un circulo rojo con una ralla horizontal en el menú de arriba a la derecha
<grazz> si, seguramente te ahorre ejecutar apt-get update
<grazz> bueno, entonces antes de abrir synaptic ejecuta "sudo apt-get update" en la terminal
<tania> ya está como actualziando
<grazz> ok
<grazz> no uso synaptic, pero una vez que termine el update
<tania> ya se abrió y sí aparece mono... ahora no sé qué de todo eso tendría que pedir que instalara
<tania> sigue apareciendo el circulo rojo...
<grazz> jaja no se que significa, ignoremoslo por ahora
<tania> ah, en realidad, parece que ya instaló lo instalable, ahora me pide que lo actualice
<tania> Gracias, grazz
<grazz> de nada, espero haber ayudado
<tania> sí... :)
<cas___> hola gente, estoy utilizando expect para poder entrar dentro del router , y estoy buscando la manera de poder almacenar informacion de los puertos que tengo abiertos para luego decidir si tengo que modificar esos puertos o no alguien sabe como apartir de comandos expect se puede hacer?
<cas___> para entrar a telnet utilizo expect pero para extraer informacion y guardarla por ejemplo dentro de un fichero como se podria hacer? o guardarla dentro de una variable fuera de expect?
<Fernandooo> hola
<Fernandooo> una consulta como hago para instalar elementary os theme en ubuntu ??
<Fernandooo> no encuentro nada puntual
<milelmch> Hola
<milelmch> Hola, alguien que me solucione una duda?
<blackangelpr> pregunta
<milelmch> Mira, es lo siguiente
<milelmch> Puse ubuntu, luego instale El Cairo-Dock..
<milelmch> Cerré sesión e inicie con cairo sin unity
<blackangelpr> supongo que danastes 20k cosas :p por que no lo instentas instalando mate es ubuntu pero sin el menu de unity nuevo
<blackangelpr> como era antes
<blackangelpr> https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<milelmch> Perdon, me ausente un momento
<milelmch> Si, todo perfecto, un escritorio con el Dock de cairo...perfecto como lo quería...
<blackangelpr> suerte
<milelmch> Pero instale el spotify, y al ejecutarlo y darle al play, me sustituye los iconos del Dock por interrogaciones, como si fallase el tema de iconos....
<blackangelpr> oh
<milelmch> Y no se, que pasa...jjjjj...
<milelmch> Si reinicio otra vez esta perfecto... Solo pasa con spotify
<blackangelpr> si ya vi otra persona que tiene el mismo problema
<blackangelpr> mejor abre spotify por el momento en el webbrowser a lo que se consigue una solucion
<blackangelpr> estoy buscando haber
<milelmch> Ahora no estoy con el pc
<blackangelpr> sigue este foro estan trabajando en la solucion al problema que tienes http://glx-dock.org/bg_topic.php?t=7001
<milelmch> Pero si me puedes encarrilar...y cuando llegue a casa pruebo
<blackangelpr> no tienen solucion aun :(
<blackangelpr> solo darle restart al dock parece que spotify tiene probelmas del icono con la barra
<milelmch> Jjjjj...ok
<blackangelpr> ellos son los creadores de cairo asi que es mejor que los sigas a ellos
<blackangelpr> mientras correlo en tu navegador mejor
<milelmch> ¿Restart al dock?
<blackangelpr> si le das restart a la compu dices que se arregla asi que no tienes que hacer nada por ahora solo usa tu navegador para usar spotify a lo que reparran ese bug
<milelmch> ¿Podría hacerme un lanzador a una línea de la terminal para reiniciar el Dock con un clic?
<milelmch> Ok..te entendi mal...pense que te referías a reiniciar el Dock en caliente, sin reiniciar el pc...
<milelmch> Gracias campeón...
<blackangelpr> cairo-dock -m
<blackangelpr> suerte
<milelmch> Ok...cairo-dock -m .....reinicia El Cairo?
<blackangelpr> tengo en tendido :p es lo unico que encuentro no uso cairo dock es mucho dolor de cabezaXD
<blackangelpr> XD
<milelmch> Eres mi dios....jjjjj
<milelmch> Jjjjj....a mi me encanta...jjjjj....esa es la magia de Linux....jjjjjj
<blackangelpr> si
<milelmch> Gracias otra vez
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-24
<nahuel_> buenas noches comunidad, alguien podria ayudar a un newbie? estuve buscando soluciones pero no resuelvo la forma de instalar google chrome en unbuntu 14.04, agradesco la ayuda
<blackangelpr> nahuel_, en la pagina de crhome esta el .deb para 32 o 6
<blackangelpr> 64 eso abre el software center
<blackangelpr> y lo instalas
<nahuel_> en eso estoy ahora mismo
<blackangelpr> ok
<nahuel_> tengo 32
<nahuel_> el tema es que soy tan bagayo que no se como ejecutar los paquetes deb todavia
<blackangelpr> solo apreta click y enter
<nahuel_> de primera, mil gracias por la ayuda
<blackangelpr> luego el software center se abre solo le das instalar pones el password y ya
<nahuel_> sigo conectado por cualquier cosa
<blackangelpr> de nada nahuel_
<blackangelpr> seguro
<Tiffon> nas
 * merrick  hi all !
<chulis> hola quiero instalar ubuntu y win7 juntos pero si pongo el arranque en uefi me tira el error al arrancar "no bootable device"  se podrian instalar ambos sistemas en modo legacy? y si no que hago?
<hebbi> hola
<chulis> para tener ubuntu y windows7 juntos debe estar en uefi?
<chulis> como podria solucuonar el error cuando arranco en uefi que me dice "no bootable device" aunque le ponga un usb con sistema
<GridCube> !uefi | chulis
<kubot> chulis: UEFI es una especificación que define una interface (puente) entre el sistema operativo y el firmware base, es un remplazo del BIOS. Para mayor información sobre UEFI ver: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface . Para instalar Ubuntu y sus derivados en equipos con UEFI habilitado ver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI (inglés)
<chulis> gracias actualmente tengo instalado ubuntu en legacy mode ¿si instalo windos7 junto a ubuntu se podria en legacy  mode tambien?
<chulis> se podria hacer una instalacion limpia desde cero en legacy mode ambos sistemas ubuntu y windows?
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<GabrielGF> Hola. Alguien sabe cual es el mejor programa para linux para programar visualmente en php y SQL
<GabrielGF> O alguien sabe que plugin hay que activar en Eclipse para programar visualmente en PHP?
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-25
<roger_35> hola
<Tiffon> nas
<mikelmch> Saludos camaradas...
<Kalen> hi?
<mikelmch> Hola Kelen
<chebit> hola, estoy desde android, he actualizado mi 14.04 , 'lo normal',, pero al loguearme se queda solo con la pantalla de fondo, el wallpaper y no avanza
<chebit> alguna idea :!
<mikelmch> Chebit...hablas de ubuntu para movil?
<chebit> hola mikelmch, es mi equipo desk
<chebit> no es movil
<mikelmch> Prueba a apagarlo y reiniciar nuebamente...
<chebit> lo he echo, varias veces , he actualizado desde el terminal, sudo apt-get autoclean, autoremove, chech, update, upgrade, y nada :-(
<mikelmch> Sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chebit> luego de loguearme desde la interfaz grafica, me aparece una ventana de reporte de error , pero al darle report o cancel, desaparece, solo se ve el wallpaper y el puntero de mouse
<mikelmch> Igual se ha dejado algo actualizando la distro de ubuntu...no se...
<chebit> donde puedo ver el log que me indica la ventana "system program problem detect", busque en /var/log/lastlog, /var/log/eyslog
<mikelmch> Solo tienes el escritorio unity de ubuntu, o tienes algún otro instalado?
<chebit> no veo nada q me indique del problema
<chebit> unity ubuntu, solo ese
<chebit> Ubuntu 14.04.02 LTS
<mikelmch> Ufff...no se donde puedes ver eso....tampoco soy un usuario muy avanzado...
<chebit> todo bien, :-) shi vamos aprendiendo
<mikelmch> Intenta montar desde la terminal otro escritorio kde o gnome, mismamente, y ver si puedes arrancar desde el y estar operativo...
<mikelmch> no se..
<chebit> dale, voy por gnome
<mikelmch> Si no, arranca desde un liveCD, pones a salvo tus cosas a un disco duro externo, y reinstalas el ubuntu y lo dejas en limpio...
<mikelmch> Eso es lo fácil...
<mikelmch> O intentas arreglar lo que tienes, y así se aprende....jjjjjj
<chebit> jj, es mejor
<mikelmch> Suerte...
<chebit> grax
 * merrick  hi all!
<chebit> solucionado , problemas con el driver de video, reinstalarlo fue la soluicon
<UMX> Hola.
<UMX> Puede alguien tomarse unos minutos para ayudarme a aplicar un parche para el controlador de mi tarjeta inalambrica?
<UMX> Puede alguien tomarse unos minutos para ayudarme a aplicar un parche para el controlador de mi tarjeta inalambrica?
<UMX> Puede alguien tomarse unos minutos para ayudarme a aplicar un parche para el controlador de mi tarjeta inalambrica?
<successus> salud
<successus> salud o/
<m30presencial> me puede recomendar alguien por experiencia personal una tienda fisica en madrid dentro de la m30 en la que pueda comprar power jacks para netbooks asus?
<mimecar> es demasiado específico
<mimecar> este canal es para dudas de Ubuntu
<m30presencial> por eso pregunto aqui
<m30presencial> no voy a preguntar en #hardware porque ese canal esta por lo general lleno de angloparlantes que no viven en madrid
<mimecar> la mayoría de los usuarios de este canal no son de España
 * _LuseR_ usa GNU/Linux
<m30presencial> mimecar, en este canal he conocido a 3 que viven en madrid que lamentablemente no estan aqui ahora mismo y que no tengo forma de contactarles
<mimecar> tu mismo pero esa duda debe ir al canal de offtopic #ubuntu-es-cafe
<chulis> hola he reinstalado ubuntu he copiado mi home a la nueva distro pero ahora no arranca da error tiene algo que ver el haber pasado mi home?
<chulis> tambien habia actualizado
<mimecar> ¿has cambiado los permisos?
<chulis> no todo igual
<mimecar> o has copiado los datos directamente?
<chulis> te pongo el error?
<mimecar> si son varias líneas ponlo en pastebin
<chulis> copie los la home directamente entera
<mimecar> no puedes hacer eso
<mimecar> ¿cómo has hecho la copia?
<chulis> kernel/boot/bzimage quiet vga
<chulis> asi empieza el error
<chulis> copiar y pegar
<mimecar> ese error no tiene relación con la copia de tu /home
<chulis> sobreescribi
<mimecar> ¿qué más has cambiado?
<chulis> pues me pidio actualizar el sistema
<mimecar> ¿qué versión tenías antes?
<chulis> tambien cambie el idioma ingles por el espa;ol
<chulis> ummm
<chulis> pues ahora que caigo
<chulis> como se veia la version que no recuerdo?
<chulis> un comando en la consola
<mimecar> lsb_release -a
<chulis> estoy ahora desde usb live la misma que intale
<mimecar> peso eso sólo te sirve para la versión actual
<chulis>  utopicbits
<chulis> 14.10
<chulis> 64bits
<chulis> pero me da que antes tenia otra
<mimecar> la 14.10 es la última
<chulis> 14.04 podria ser_
<chulis> ?
<mimecar> puede ser
<mimecar> inicia el sistema con un kernel anterior
<chulis> tendria eso algo que ver?
<chulis> los kernesl son diferentes?
<mimecar> sí
<chulis> y por el tema de cambiar el home afectaria?
<mimecar> en el arranque no
<chulis> pues por que falla_
<chulis> ?
<mimecar> ...
<chulis> por actualiar?
<mimecar> inicia con un kernel anterior
<chulis> no vi la opcion
<chulis> esa
<mimecar> está en las opciones avanzadas de grub
<chulis> pero el grub que me salio no era el mismo
<chulis> ni siquiera aparecia el otro sistema operativo
<mimecar> tienes las opciones avanzas sí o no
<mimecar> no puedes intentar arreglar 3 problemas al mismo tiempo, ve de 1 en 1
<chulis> no salia esa opcion
<chulis> solo el error
<chulis> no me salia el grub
<mimecar> te tienen que salir los kernels antiguos
<chulis> perdio el grub parece
<chulis> no no sale
<mimecar> si te pide el archivo que daba el primer error, tienes grub
<chulis> podria restaurar el gub desde aqui en live?
<mimecar> puedes pero es entretenido
<chulis> al final daba error15>file not found
<mimecar> por pasos, ¿cómo aplicaste la actualización?
<chulis> me lo pidio nada mas empezar
<chulis> l poco de iniciar
<mimecar> si partes de la 14.04 me parece que no debería pedirte si quieres actualizar
<chulis> voy a intentar arrancarlo
<mimecar> por defecto sólo actualiza de LTS a LTS
<chulis> sino pues reinstalo de nuevo
<chulis> vuelvo a copiar home?
<chulis> actualizo se me lo pido?
<chulis> pide
<mimecar> no copies /home
<chulis> nunca?
<mimecar> si pones la 14.10 no te dirá que actualices
<mimecar> mientras el sistema no funcione y esté actualizado no
<chulis> pues es la que tengo
<chulis> me lo pidio no se por que
<chulis> la descargue antes
<mimecar> no acabas de decir que tienes un USB de la 14.10?
<chulis> mejor descargo una iso en espa;ol directamente?
<chulis> si
<chulis> y e ahi instale
<mimecar> la ISO viene en español
<chulis> me sale todo en ingles
<mimecar> ¿has seleccionado el idioma en la instalación?
<chulis> antes si
<chulis> ahora no
<mimecar> entonces ya sabes
<chulis> bgo eso y luego te digo
<chulis> si no sale vuelvo a preguntar mas tarde
<chulis> muchas gracias
<mimecar> ok
<chulis> mimecar no he hecho nada nada porque tuve que salir lo voy a hacer ahora seria conveniente que haga una particion solo para el home y otra para /  ?
<chulis> o instalo todo dentro de la misma particion?
<mimecar> separa las particiones
<chulis> para / con 20gb es sufuciente?
<mimecar> cuánto tienes en el disco duro?
<chulis> 1tb
<chulis> 15gb para otra distro
<mimecar> tienes 1 TB y sólo le das 20 a Ubuntu?
<chulis> el resto para home
<chulis> el home queda con unos 900gb
<mimecar> ponle 50 mínimo a /
<chulis> no se suele hacer asi?
<mimecar> o 100
<mimecar> 20 es suficiente si tienes 40 GB de disco duro
<mimecar> pero teniendo 1 TB...
<chulis> creia que todo se instalaba en home y / apenas crecia
<mimecar> los programas se instalan en /
<mimecar> en /home no se instala nada
<chulis> ya lo intale ya ya me esta pidiendo actualizar
<mimecar> las actualizaciones normales
<chulis> no me intalo el home en su paticion no se porque
<mimecar> ¿le has dicho la partición que tiene que usar?
<chulis> actualizaciones de software
<chulis> si le indique / y el home a parte
<mimecar> si se lo has dicho tendrás /home aparte
<chulis> me temo que no algo habre hecho mal
<mimecar> pon en pastebin la salida de cat /proc/partitions
<mimecar> por qué dices que no lo ha separado?
<chulis> porque dentro de / veo el home
<chulis> http://pastebin.com/jb9YbZba
<chulis> si muevo el home hacia la particon que cree para ello paaria algo?
<chulis> pasaria algo?
<mimecar> emm
<mimecar>  /home siempre va a estar dentro de /
<mimecar> chulis, no muevas nada
<chulis> ah vale entiendo y respecto al home con mis datos me olvido de sobrescribir sobre el home nuevo supongo
<mimecar> copia sólo los datos importantes
<chulis> vle tedre que configurar todo de nuevo ¿como se cambiaban los driver de mi pantalla por los genericos?
<mimecar> ahora estás usando los drivers genéricos
<chulis> es que la otra vez se me  caia el sistema y cuando los cambie se soluciono
<mimecar> ahora te pasa lo mismo?
<chulis> no lo se de momento no pero supongo que pasara
<chulis> era cuando ganavegaba
<mimecar> espera a que pase
<chulis> navegaba
<cousteau> mimecar, yo tampoco creo que haga falta 50 GB para /... vamos, ni aunque te instalaras todos los repositorios
<cousteau> pero 20 sí que se puede quedar un poco corto
<mimecar> con 20 teniendo 1 TB
<mimecar> se le va a quedar cort
<mimecar> tiene disco duro para sobredimensionar /
<cousteau> yo tengo...
<chulis> es una pena porque me gustaba mucho la apariencia y configuracion ahora no recuerdo lo tenia...
<cousteau> wtf, sólo 8 GB de / ?
<cousteau> (usados)
<cousteau> tengo LaTeX instalado?  ah pues sí...
<chulis> cuando sobre escribia mi home se me quedaba como antes pero claro...
<mimecar> chulis, prueba a copiar los archivos
<mimecar> pero no supongas que te va a quedar igual que antes
<chulis> bueno las veces que lo hice si quedaba igual al menos la apariencia
<chulis> pero luego no me va a arrancar como me paso antes supongo
<mimecar> el fallo de antes no tiene relación con el /home
<chulis> podria ser porque quizas tenia antes una version de 32 cuando copie la home?
<chulis> ah ok
<chulis> ni siquiera por tener drivers genericos?
<mimecar> te daba un error de que no encontraba el kernel
<chulis> copia la home a ver que pasa o me dejo de pruebas?
<mimecar> copia los archivos
<mimecar> mientras puedas iniciar con una consola de root no deberías tener problemas
<chulis> cuando estaba instalando me advirtio que no tenia una una particion boot
<chulis> pero segui adelante
<chulis> porque no tenia claro como hacerla
<chulis> tendre problemas por ello?
<mimecar> cuándo te ha salido ese mensaje?
<chulis> despues de selecionar la particiones donde instalar el so
<mimecar> en el directorio raíz también tienes una carpeta /boot
<chulis> esa ya estaba
<mimecar> no es obligatorio crear una partición aparte
<chulis> en mi copia de seguridad de home tmbien tengon un montn de fcheros ocultos ¿pasa algo por copiarlos tambien?
<mimecar> ¿has instalado todos los programas que tenías antes?
<chulis> no he tocado nada aun
<mimecar> si la configuración pide alguna aplciación que no tienes igual te sale algún error
<mimecar> pero el sistema debería arrancar
<chulis> copia todo lo que hay dentro del home y reinicio a aver que pasa
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-26
<mikelmch> ¿Hola, que hacen?
<zero_> hola?
<Yukiteru> hola
<mikelmch> Buenos dias por la mañana aqui en españa..
 * merrick  hi all.
<chulis> el hecho de haber copiado el home con todas sus carpetas ocultas de una antigua instalacion hacia una instalacion nueva podria dar problemas en los programas?
<chulis> a alguien le funcion el virtulbox en ubuntu14.1?
<unirevolucion> tengo un problema para instalar ubuntu, no veo mi HD y si está montado
<unirevolucion> alguien?
<GridCube> !detalles | unirevolucion
<kubot> unirevolucion: Necesitamos detalles si quieres que te ayudemos. "No funciona" no es suficiente nunca. Los ejemplos y mensajes de error facilitan mucho la labor ;)
<unirevolucion> en el instalador no aparece el HD
<unirevolucion> no lo detecta
<GridCube> que computadora tenes? es nueva? tiene uefi o bios, el disco esta enchufado? lo ves desde otro OS? lo ve el bios/uefi?
<GridCube> pues ni modo
<kal_cividFajdida> hi, alguien ha probado Whonix ? algun comentario?
<SK|SonikkuUSA> Yay, ¡exio no está!
<SK|SonikkuUSA> Oops
<SK|SonikkuUSA> canal incorecto
<tics2> por favor ayuda
<tics2> quien me puede ayudar para crear un chat interno en mi red de linux
<tics2> aloooo
<tics2> holaaaaa
<mimecar> crea una sale de Jabber
<mimecar> sala
<tics2> y como lo hago
<tics2> alooo
<mimecar> http://www.abartiateam.com/documentacion/jabber/servidor-de-mensajeria-jabber.pdf
<mimecar> ¿cuántos equipos tienes en la red?
<tics2> 30
<mimecar> crea un servidor de Jabber
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-27
<Knight80> Hola
<Knight80> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar a configurar Lirc en Ubuntu 14.10?
<escorpion> Hola, tengo instalado xubuntu, pero quiero descargar vlc video. cual he de descargar para ubuntu o debian gnu? gracias
<chulis> no me aparece icono control de volumen en lubuntu a pasear de tenerlo en la miniaplicacion
<chulis> por que no se ve en panel junto a los demas iconos como el reloj etc?
 * merrick  buenas..
<Knight80> Buenas tardes a todos/as
<manolin> tengo un gps via 110 y quisiera actualizarlo mediante ubuntu, el sistema me reconoce el dispositivo pero no lo monta, alguna sugerencia?
<x23> hola amigos
<x23> tengo problema con una hp elitebook para instalar ubuntu, no me detecta el HD, yo lo puedo montar y hasta dar formato, pero en el instalador gráfico no me lo detecta
<x23> estoy usando ubuntu 14.04
<x23> bueno el live cd de ubuntu 14.04
<x23> elitebook 6930p es el modelo exacto
<Dinosaurio> Buenas.
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
#ubuntu-es 2015-02-28
<aukun> hola gente, tengo instalados una serie de programas por ejemplo el curlew y me interesaria pasarlo a otra maquina que no tiene internet, hay algun comando para hacer que obtenga el programa en un pack para que luego lo pueda instalar a la otra makina?
<cas___> alguien me puede decir como puedo empackar un programa ya instalado?
<cas___> me aparecen errores
<successus> salud o/
<arandamoli_> Hola a todos!!!!!
<arandamoli_> Consulta: tengo un disco duro particionado para Windows y Ubuntu. Ahora Ubuntu se quedó corto y quiero eliminar Windows y darle ese espacio a Ubuntu. Instalé Gparted pero  a pesar de lo gráfico que es no me atrevo a meter mano. Alguna ayuda porfa!!!!
<mimecar> tienes una copia actualizada de todos los datos?
<arandamoli_> mimecar, nop :-(
<mimecar> hazlo en un disco externo
<arandamoli_> mimecar, hago eso y luego qué?
<mimecar> si tienes windows en las primeras particiones no será sencilla ampliar el espacio
<arandamoli_> mmmmm primero instalé windows y luego Ubuntu
<arandamoli_> me da pereza hacer una instalación limpia, jejejejeje
<mimecar> ¿cuánto espacio tienes asignado a windows?
<arandamoli_> 25 GB
<mimecar> ¿cuánto tiene tu partición /home?
<arandamoli_> 3.17 gib
<mimecar> podrías poner la partición /home en la de windows
<arandamoli_> sip, sería genial
<mimecar> guarda primero una copia de todo por si tuvieras que reinstalar
<arandamoli_> ok, tengo un disco externo listo y dispuesto
<arandamoli_> El boot esá en la partición de Windows, !!!!!!
<mimecar> lo mejor sería una instalación limpia
<arandamoli_> sip, creo que será lo mejor
<arandamoli_> Pero a modo de curiosidad guarderé los datos y luego jugaré con gparted jejejejeje
<mimecar> "juga" y "gparted" en la misma frase equivalen a desastre
<arandamoli_> jajajajaja con mayor razón haré un respaldo. Supongo que si logro mover el home a la partición de Windows, tendré que instalar el grub o algo así
<mimecar> si tienes una partición /boot en principio no
<arandamoli_> nop, no hay una partición /boot
<mimecar> tendrás la información en /
<arandamoli_> mimecar, Gracias por tu siempre buena voluntad, no sabes cuántas veces me ayudaste y cuánto he aprendido en el proceso. Ahora que tengo el sábado libre haré los respaldos e instalaré 14.04, veremos cómo responde el tarro
<mimecar> prefieres usar una lts?
<arandamoli_> dicen que es mejor o me perdí de algo?
<mimecar> tiene más tiempo de actualizaciones
<arandamoli_> por eso utilizo las LTS, el tarro es medio viejo y no quiero someterlo a tanto instala y reinstala
<arandamoli_> Mi tarro es un Dell Optiplex-Gx270
<arandamoli_> jajajaja suena muy vieno al leerlo jajajaja
<arandamoli_> viejo*
<arandamoli_> mimecar, bueno, gracias, que pases bien, seguiré con mi desafío
<arandamoli_> Adios a todos, que sigan disfrutando del día
<invitado-676876> Hola
<invitado-676876> Soy nueva
<invitado-676876> Alguien aquí me puede decir q canal es este
<invitado-676876> De donde es
<invitado-676876> Alguien habla español
<invitado-676876> .oO _LuseR_ Oo.
<invitado-676876> Hola
<invitado-676876> .oO beto133 Oo. hola
<invitado-676876> .oO bizarro_1 Oo. hola
<invitado-676876> .oO CarlosNeyPastorR Oo. hola
<invitado-676876> .oO corretico Oo. hola
<invitado-676876> Por favor soy nueva aquí
<roger_35> alguien sabe como hacer para que NO se active el gdm cuando no se toca mucho la pantalla?
#ubuntu-es 2015-03-01
<GridCube> anda a control de energia y cambia el tiempo
<roger_35> ;)
<cas___> hola alguien puede ayudarme?
<cas___> tengo una pregunta sobre las terminales teletipo
<cas___> tty#
 * merrick  Hi all!
<erAbuelo> buenas
<erAbuelo> ta lueg
<SchizoChino> hola
<mimecar> hola
<alex_oo> oo
<alex_oo> hola me pueden ayudar
<alex_oo> porfa :/
<alex_oo> mi computador se volvio loco
<mimecar> sin saber la duda es complicado
<alex_oo> mimecar hola
<alex_oo> :)
<alex_oo> mimecar lo ke pasa es que derrepente se volvio loco mi pc
<alex_oo> se desactivo la wifi
<mimecar> ¿qué versión de Ubuntu estás usando?
<alex_oo> y la tarjeta de video y tbn el touch
<alex_oo> la ultima creo
<alex_oo> oo
<mimecar> pon el número de versión
<alex_oo> pero antes de ayer funcionaba bien
<alex_oo> si derrepente se pego
<alex_oo> y paso esto
<alex_oo> :7
<mimecar> ¿has apagado el ordenador mal?
<alex_oo> le tube ke conectar el cable directo al router la wifi no funciona y se pega como cuando no tiene actibada la wifi
<alex_oo> si
<alex_oo> me sale un mensaje al inifio
<alex_oo> cant find module algo asi
<mimecar> ¿qué mensaje?
<alex_oo> eske es muy largo
<mimecar> ¿has comprobado si el disco tiene errores?
<alex_oo> como lo hago
<alex_oo> :O
<mimecar> con un live USB y el comanfo fsck
<alex_oo> uu pero se puede comprobar de otra forma
<alex_oo> oo
<mimecar> seguramente pero tienes que arrancar el sistema en sólo lectura
<mimecar> es posible que en el grub tengas alguna opción que lo haga
<alex_oo> ya buenobuscare como ingresar en solo lectura
<alex_oo> mimecar gracias
<alex_oo> :)
<mikelmch> Saludos ubuntuadictos...
<mikelmch> Ando buscando el Fusión (editor de efectos a vídeos)... ¿Se han pasado al mundo $, y ya no esta para Linux?
<mimecar> ¿has mirado en su página Web?
<mikelmch> Si mine...y me aparece solo descarga para Win, y con registro tal y cual....
<mimecar> en windows es gratuito
<mimecar> " This program must be purchased, although a trial version may be available. "
<mimecar> tienes versión gratuita para windows, de linux parece que no hay nada
<mikelmch> Busco algo estilo after effects, o menos potente, me da igual, pero sin andarme usando wine...¿me recomendáis alguno?
<mimecar> tienes editores de video para linux
<mikelmch> Mi intención es instalarlos y trastear con ellos en el pueblo, que no voy a tener internet...jjjjjjj
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato o/
<mikelmch> He puesto un tal Kdenlive y otro...libreorch o algo así...
<mikelmch> Pero quiero massssss...que me voy a aburrir si no....jjjj
<mimecar> http://opensource.com/life/15/1/current-state-linux-video-editing
<mimecar> dudo que llegues a manejar al 100 % cualquiera de los que has dicho
<mikelmch> Yo te puedo asegurar que ni el 2%....jjjjj
<mikelmch> Que digo....si no se ni hacer la O con un canuto...jjjj...pero hay que trastear un poquito...
<mimecar> ¿seguro que quieres editar vídeo?
<mikelmch> A nivel personal, no a la pro...
<mikelmch> Poner bonitos mis vídeos, poco mas...
<mikelmch> Y como máximo objetivo, meter parte de un video sobre otro video....
<mikelmch> Pero esto último, me da hasta un poco de miedo...jjjjj
<mikelmch> Con los dos que tengo Openshot y Kdenlive ya tengo para darle horas....pero no esta de mas ver otros y a ver como me defiendo...
<lopez_> Hola recien termino de instlaar mi ubuntu y queda en un ciclo infinito que no se puede coenctar por eth
<mikelmch> Al arrancar con el liveCd te conectaba bien a internet por cable?
<lopez_> no
<mikelmch> Te aparecía que te había detectado la tarjeta de red?
<mikelmch> Que es un portatil o un pc de sobremesa?
<lopez_> desktop
<lopez_> este problema me surgio en debian pense que era problema del os por lo que volvi a migrar a ubuntu
<mikelmch> Prueva a pagar y reiniciar el Router
<lopez_> ya lo hice
<lopez_> y sigue sin navegar
<mikelmch> Si dispones de una antena wifi usb, prueba a ponérsela, conectar por wifi y actualizar el sistema...
<mikelmch> Prueba otro cable de red a ver...o conectarlo en otros puertos del Router...
<lopez_> ya probe otro cable
<lopez_> aun asi sigue sin funcionar
<lopez_> placa wifi
<lopez_> no tengo
<lopez_> solamente la intgrada a la pc
<mikelmch> No se tio, tampoco soy un usuario tan avanzado como para entrar hasta la cocina y solucionarlo...
<mikelmch> Tienes arranque con Windows?
<lopez_> si
<mikelmch> En Win te funciona la tarjeta de red?
<lopez_> si perfecto
<cousteau> es raro que no detecte bien el ethernet; eso suele funcionar a la primera
<lopez_> sin instalar controlador
<cousteau> tu router tiene alguna configuración rara?  que haya que cambiar alguna de las IPs a mano o algo así
<mikelmch> Ya, yo con los controladores, lo único que he necesitado alguna vez son la gráfica, el resto ok...
<lopez_> no no tiene ninguna configuracion especial
<lopez_> dhcp activado
<lopez_> http://pastebin.com/LuSyxPyt
<lopez_> eso son los logs de  debian
#ubuntu-es 2016-02-29
<clientinfinite> mieeerda che cuanta gente hay aca
<clientinfinite> alguien simpatico para charlar???
<clientinfinite> que es ubuntu???
<clientinfinite> me recuerda una amiga que se tatuo eso
<clientinfinite> en su brazo
<clientinfinite> Asomao:
<clientinfinite> barto:
<clientinfinite> Crashbit:
<clientinfinite> DalekSec:
<clientinfinite> GridCube:
<clientinfinite> guampa:
<clientinfinite> kubot:
<clientinfinite> abuelosamor:
<clientinfinite> luisbg:
<clientinfinite> Xavier89:
<barto> hola
<DELLtra> nas o/
<unicenta> rename s/Lop/Pol/ users
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-01
<sofing> Hola a todos , ¿ ubuntu en smart box hay algo interesante que se pueda comprar sin comprarlo desde la China?
<ElPasmo> Buenos días, estoy intentando instalar una distro derivada de ubuntu al lado de otra, pero me estoy encontrando con problemas. Ahora mismo no lo tengo delante pero suelto la pregunta por si alguien me puede dar alguna guía. El tema está en que tengo una partición para root (sda1), otra extendida que contiene el swap (sda5) y el home (sda6). Al intentar instalar desde un usb live la nueva distribución he intentado dos opcione
<ElPasmo> La primera instalar al lado del SO que ya existe pero esta me dice que va a instalar la nueva distro en el swap (sda5) y formatear mi home (sda6) lo que no me interesa. Si elijo la opción de hacerlo manualmente no puedo redimensionar mi home (sda6) para hacer espacio a la nueva distro.
<ElPasmo> Desde el SO instalado no puedo usar el gparted para redimensionar el home porque está, lógicamente, montado. ¿Podría hacer un usb live con persistencia (no sé si es obligatorio lo de la persistencia) y ejecutar el gparted allí para poder redimensionar home?
<ElPasmo> ¿Y pregunta de bonus: pueden las dos distros usar la misma partición para swap?
<josemi> Con el live cd utiliza el gparted para redimensionar las particiones. La persistencia no hace falta por que los cambios van al disco duro no a tu livecd
<josemi> Y con la swap no hay problema para utilizar la mísma para las dos particiones.
<ElPasmo> Gracias josemi, era porque en el liveusb no viene el gparted por defecto, pero supongo que lo podré instalar al vuelo sin problema :) Si no es abuso, me gustaría preguntarte si que el swap esté entre el root y el home de la distro ya instalada crees que me dará problemas o no debería
<josemi> Yo instalé ayer Ubuntu Mate 16.06 y desde el instalador pude redimensionar una partición, cambiando el tamaño de la mísma cuando le indicas el punto de montaje. No sé si la derivada de la que hablas tendrá un instalador que te lo permita.
<josemi> En cuanto a la swap, pues decirte que yo la he tenido en varios puntos diferentes del disco y sin problema, aunque siempre puede haber quien diga que esa u otra posición es la ideal por que tiene que haber menos movimiento de los cabezales del disco o yo que sé
<ElPasmo> Es Vinux y el instalador parece el mismo que usa ubuntu. Pero no vi la opción de redimensionamiento. Podía eliminar la partición o formatearla. Está basado en Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<josemi> Yo ultimamente coloco la swap entre / y /home
<ElPasmo> Es exáctamente como la tengo actualmente
<josemi> Mira, cuando te dice como instalar la distribución, le das a otras opciones (o algo así) para definir las particiones, y ahí te pide el formato y el punto de montaje, también te muestra el tamaño, en ese punto es donde puedes poner un tamaño inferior creandote una partición con espacio libre que luego tienes que definir (formato y punto de montaje).
<ElPasmo> Sí, eso hice, pero no encontré la forma de poner el tamaño anterior. Volveré a revisarlo esta tarde más despacio. Muchas gracias josemi :)
<ElPasmo> tamaño inferior*
<Tiffon> nas
<ElPasmo> Buenas Tiffon
<Juan15-YT> gjjjjjja
<Juan15-YT> .
<Juan15-YT> Miekrdada
<Juan15-YT> d
<Juan15-YT> d
<Juan15-YT> d
<Juan15-YT> d
<Juan15-YT> d
<Juan15-YT> d
<Juan15-YT> d
<Juan15-YT> d
<Juan15-YT> d
<Juan15-YT> d
<ElPasmo> Buenas, estoy intentando redimensionar usando gparted mi patición de home pero no lo logro. Esta mañana me estuvo dando apuntes josemi pero nada. Ejecuto gparted, me detecta el disco duro /dev/sda donde tengo dos particiones :/dev/sda1 con boot y root en ext4 y luego /dev/sda2/ como extendida que contiene a su vez dos particiones: /dev/sda5 como swap y /dev/sda6 como home en xfs. Lo suyo sería que le quitara 20 gigas a la home (sda6) y dejara ese esp
<ElPasmo> intentando redimensionar directamente la sda6 no me deja variarle el tamaño en el campo de texto volviendo siempre a mostrar su valor actual siempre que pierde el foco. En cambio si intento redimensionar sda2 (la extendida que contiene la swap y el home) sí que me deja ponerle menos tamaño pero no me deja ponerle espacio antes o despues con lo que no puedo continuar el proceso.
<guampa> sda6 tiene espacio libre suficiente?
<ElPasmo> tiene 130.82 sin usar y solo 205.09 usados
<ElPasmo> gigas
<ElPasmo> y megas
<ElPasmo> es decir 130 gigas libres y 205 megas usados, perdona
<guampa> deberia funcionar, lo que si no te va a dejar redimensionar la particion si esta montada
<ElPasmo> guampa: está desmontado estoy desde un liveusb
<guampa> entonces no se que puede ser, deberia andar
<guampa> a ver espera
<guampa> no se si xfs soporta reducir el tamaño
<guampa> ah claro, si no con xfs no se puede reducir
<guampa> solo se puede agrandar la particion
<ElPasmo> andaaaa
<guampa> la unica falla de tan buen sistema de archivos
<ElPasmo> y yo volviendome loco
<ElPasmo> jajaja muchas gracias guampa
<guampa> si tiene poco usado sacalo a otra particion y recreala
<guampa> no hay problema
<ElPasmo> vale, como puedo transferir mi home a la partición de root?
<guampa> si tenes espacio en la particion, copialo temporalmente bajo /root por ej
<guampa> cp -A /home /root
<guampa> um, -a, no -A
<ElPasmo> Tengo mucho espacio libre, la cuestión es como hacerlo sin petar la distro que ya tengo instalada
<guampa> nada, asi nomas te va a copiar el arbol entero recursivamente con todos los atributos y permisos dentro de /root
<guampa> te va a quedar como /root/home
<guampa> luego cuando rehagas la particion, copia el contenido de /root/home a /home
<guampa> o movelo
<ElPasmo> pero la distro ya instalada, en cuanto le cambie la particion de home petará no?
<guampa> cp -a /root/home/* /home o rmdir /home ; mv /root/home /
<guampa> no, porque?
<guampa> solo le vas a cambiar el tamaño
<guampa> si llegaras a cambiarle el numero de particion, tenes que editar fstab
<ElPasmo> mmm pero para cambiarle el tamaño siendo xfs tengo que formatear ese espacio de nuevo
<guampa> si, pero si haces un backup de lo que hay ahora y despues lo restauras el contenido final sera el mismo
<ElPasmo> aja ok, voy a intentarlo, pero soy muy novatos en estas cosas
<ElPasmo> seguramente acabe con esto destrozado :P
<guampa> es un riesgo si
<guampa> solo hace la copia con cp -a /home /root
<guampa> luego destrui la particion, recreala y formateala. En esos pasos es donde corres mayor peligro de romper todo
<guampa> no le erres a la particion que estas manipulando
<guampa> siempre consulta con fdisk -l /dev/sda o sdb
<ElPasmo> perdona, no entiendo qué quieres decir con tu última frase
<ElPasmo> ahhh ok ok
<DELLtra> buenas o/
<DELLtra> alguien que pueda ayudarme con mysql ?
<josemi> dispara a ver que se puede hacer
<DELLtra> http://paste.debian.net/410688/
<josemi> ELPasmo, quizas lo mejor sería que hicieses una copia de seguridad y luego probaras con esto http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Features/Converting-Filesystems-with-Fstransform
<ElPasmo> Copia de seguridad no necesito mucho, es más para ahorrarme el trabajo de reinstalar la otra distro y volverla a configurar
<ElPasmo> si lo de guampa suena posible voy a intentarlo por las bravas
<ElPasmo> gracias josemi :)
<ElPasmo> Pregunta noob puedo instalar la segunda distro en una partición extendida o mejor que sea primaria?
<guampa> es lo mismo
<guampa> o mas bien, depende del bootloader. Si el bootloader puede cargar el OS, eso es todo
<ElPasmo> es un grub de ubuntu, digo yo que podrá
<guampa> en el caso de grub, soporta cualquier tipo de particion, LVM y mas
<guampa> si puede
<ElPasmo> okidoki
<ElPasmo> solo por confirmar, quedaría así /dev/sda1 con boot y root de distro1, /dev/sda2 que contendría el swap, el xfs donde voy a intentar reconstruir el home y una nueva ext4 para la segunda distro
<ElPasmo> suena correcto?
<josemi> DELLtra, de triggers ando muy mal
<josemi> siento no poder ayudarte
<siac> DELLtra: concat("cadena", "cadena")
<siac> DELLtra: en la funcion estas usando el operador +
<unicenta> *.~
<ElPasmo> Vale guampa ha funcionado, sólo que ahora hay un pequeño contratiempo, muy pequeño, pero a lo mejor se os ocurre a alguien como solucionarlo. Resulta (y se me había olvidado decirlo) que había instalado el SO que tenía cifrando la carpeta personal. Como ahora he tenido que borrarla y volver a crear la partición ha perdido lógicamente la información de cifrado. No hay mucho problema, porque le he conseguido copiar mi antiguo home bien. El único
<ElPasmo> no sé si me explico :D
<ElPasmo> lo he conseguido editando el fstab :) https://www.maketecheasier.com/move-home-folder-ubuntu/
<unicenta> a no po si
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-02
<Tiffon> nas
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-03
<loller123> Hola
<loller123> Estoy instalando Ubuntu 14.04 LTS junto con Windows 7 Ultimate, Pero a la hora de seleccionar instalar windows junto con ubuntu, esto aparece http://i63.tinypic.com/rbfynm.png
<limpi> hola a todos
<limpi> buenas alguien que se programador de java??
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-04
<optimus_> hola
<optimus_> por un casual alguien ha conseguido jugar al hearthstone desde Ubuntu? bien con wine y compañía o a través de vbox o similar?
<n-iCe> hellow
<n-iCe> Oye, me he dado cuenta que Ubuntu manda actualizaciones mucho más que antes, por qué?
<n-iCe> Tengo que actualizar diario el sistema.
<n-iCe> No es cada 6 meses?
<MrTulias> n-iCe, las actualizaciones son correcciones de fallos o funcionalidades, cada seis meses es cambio de versión
<n-iCe> MrTulias: por eso, pero ahora es más que antes.
<n-iCe> Antes ponle que una vez a la semana, no sé.
<n-iCe> Ahora es diario y pesadas.
<n-iCe> No has notado?
<MrTulias> últimamente estoy probando la 16.04, así que me parecía normal lo de actualizaciones a menudo
<optimus_> no son obligatorias
<usuario> hola
<usuario> a todos
<usuario> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15284359/
<usuario> la particio /dev/sda4
<usuario> no se siesta bien configurado
<usuario> solo el root puede escribir y borrar
<usuario> pero no los usuario
<optimus__> usuario: puede que sea derivado de los permisos de /media ?
<optimus__> ls -ld /media
<optimus__> no tengo mucha idea la verdad
<optimus__> pero no le veo ningún permiso restrictivo
<usuario> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15284765/
<optimus__> usuario:
<optimus__> esos son los permisos de los directorios que hay en /media
<optimus__> pero no los permisos de /media
<optimus__> ls -ld /media
<usuario> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15285200/
<optimus__> entiendo que le faltan permisos de escritura para el resto de usuarios
<optimus__> confirma si es ese el problema con sudo a+w /media
<optimus__> y repitiendo la operación sobre /media/Disco-Duro
<optimus__> usuario: ?
<usuario> a ver lo hare
<usuario> sudo: a+w: command not found
<usuario> sale ese mensaje
<optimus__> hmmm, ¿no tienes ubuntu?
<optimus__> ah, perdona
<optimus__> es sudo chmod a+w /media
<optimus__> o sudo chmod o+w /media
<optimus__> a modo prueba dará igual uno que otro
<optimus__> yo creo que ese es el problema a lo que describes
<optimus__> tu puedes ponerle todos los permisos que quieras a las carpetas dentro de /media
<optimus__> pero si el propio directorio no da permiso de escritura, todos sus subdirectorios se verán afectados
<usuario> revisare
<usuario> Unable to find or create trash directory
<optimus__> y ese mensaje es el resultado a qué comando?
<usuario> eliminar una carpeta
<optimus__> debe ser porque la estás eliminando desde el gestor gráfico, tal vez nautilus
<optimus__> prueba a eliminarla desde consola con rm -rf ruta_carpeta
<usuario> thunar
<optimus__> ok
<optimus__> y con el boton derecho te da 2 opciones?
<optimus__> yo estoy usando Cinnamon y el gestor de ficheros se llama Nemo si no me equivoco
<optimus__> pulsando con el botón derecho sobre un archivo tengo 2 opciones
<optimus__> Eliminar y mover a la papelera
<optimus__> Si ese es tu caso, eliminar no debería darte error
<optimus__> parece que el error te lo dá al intentar moverlo a la papelera (Trash)
<usuario> en la sesion de root
<usuario> no hay problema
<optimus__> tiene que ser un tema de permisos
<usuario> el problema es cuando estoy como usuario
<optimus__> pero no nos estás contando la ruta completa del fichero que pretendes borrar
<usuario> chow?
<optimus__> ni los permisos de cada una de las carpetas hasta llegar alli
<optimus__> chown podria ser una solucion
<usuario> q comando podria usar?
<optimus__> que fichero exactamente quieres borrar?
<usuario> media/Disco-Duro/
<usuario> dentro hay archivos
<optimus__> todos los archivos de ahí?
<usuario> quiero eliminar carpetas y archivos
<usuario> algunos
<optimus__> pues si puedes
<optimus__> haz esto:
<optimus__> ls -ld /media /media/Disco-Duro/
<optimus__> y también
<optimus__> ls -l /media/Disco-Duro
<optimus__> el primero con -ld el segundo con -l
<optimus__> si no, eliminalos con thunar en modo root
<usuario> chown quiero cambiar la propiedad de la carpeta Disco-Duro
<optimus__> ok
<usuario> un ejemplo porfavor
<usuario> de root    a    usuario
<optimus__> sudo chown -R nuevo_usuario /media/Disco-Duro
<optimus__> el -R es para cambiarselo de manera recursiva, es decir, a los subdirectorios también
<usuario> drwxrwxrwx   1 root root 4096 Mar  4 17:08 Disco-Duro
<usuario> al lanzar el comando ls -al
<usuario> no cambio de usuario
<usuario> sigue root
<usuario> me late problema de fstab
<optimus__> añade -v al comando chown
<optimus__> sudo chown -vR nuevo_usuario /media/Disco-Duro
<optimus__> asi vemos el error
<usuario> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15285512/
<optimus__> sigo sin verle problema al montaje
<optimus__> y si en lugar de todo eso lo montas en un directorio de tu home?
<optimus__> de todas maneras el chown deberia funcionar
<usuario> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15285529/
<optimus__> pues ya lo tienes
<optimus__> ls -ld /media/Disco-Duro
<optimus__> no puede mostrarte root
<optimus__> te funciona?
<usuario> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4096 Mar  4 17:08 /media/Disco-Duro/
<optimus__> mmmm, que raro
<optimus__> y si ... desmontas la particion
<optimus__> compruebas los permisos con ls -ld /media
<optimus__> compruebas los permisos con ls -ld /media/Disco-Duro
<optimus__> montas
<optimus__> y vuelves a comprobarlos
<optimus__> a ver si es el montaje de fstab el que los cambia
<optimus__> o mejor aun
<optimus__> desmontas
<optimus__> cambias los permisos
<optimus__> compruebas que quedaron cambiados, vuelves a montar y compruebas como queda
<usuario> algun hilo me pasan
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-05
<ponchale> hola
<ponchale> hi
<ponchale> hola alguien conectado
<uruk7> hola gente -> tengo arxivo tipo #!/bin/awk -> como puedo hacerlo ejecutable por lo visto awk en ubuntu no se encuentra in directorio bin
<krytarik> uruk7: http://superuser.com/questions/378631/no-such-file-or-directory-for-bin-awk-on-ubuntu
<ponchale> hola
<ponchale> alguien conectado?
<krytarik> !pregunta | ponchale
<kubot> ponchale: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<uruk7> krytarik eso ya lo puse hace tiempo, me sigue outputeando pro.awk: no se encontro la orden
<uruk7> por otros canales me sugieren que utilice gawk pero me da el mismo resultado
<uruk7> por que de hecho se encuentra a /usr/bin/awk pero eso es un link que me envia a /etc/alternatives/awk pero a su vez tambien es un link que me acaba enviando a /usr/bin/gawk por lo que cuando utilizas awk estas utilizando gawk
<luki_tas> o/
<ponchale> ok disculpa kubot
<ponchale> kubot mira lo que pasa es lo siguiente estoy tratando de instalar
<ponchale> los componentes necesarios para desarrollar Plasma Mobile
<ponchale> pero presento errores
<ponchale> La orden «qdbus» del paquete «qtchooser» (main)
<ponchale>  La orden «gdbus» del paquete «libglib2.0-bin» (main)
<ponchale> ponchale@easylabs:~/qt5$  -dbus -no-separate-debug-info -xcb -system-xcb -qpa xcb -no-gtkstyle -developer-build
<ponchale> No se ha encontrado la orden «-dbus», quizás quiso decir:
<ponchale> that means that message
<ponchale> ?
<optimus__> que quieres hacer?
<ponchale> estoy tratando de compilar
<ponchale> qt
<ponchale> mi propio qt
<ponchale> segun el tutorial ya que no pude descargar la version para mi distro
<ponchale> y tambien tengo problemas compilando el framework
<optimus__> que tutorial sigues?
<optimus__> porque desde mi ignorancia
<optimus__> no creo que puedas empezar un comando con "-"
<ponchale> https://community.kde.org/Frameworks/BuildingOwnQt5#Use_Qt5_Distribution_Packages
<ponchale> no no comienzo el comando con -
<ponchale> es solo que pegue las lineas de salida asi
<optimus__> xD
<ponchale> para no excederme de las 4
<optimus__> ponchale@easylabs:~/qt5$  -dbus <-- pues esa supongo que está mal
<ponchale> en estos momentos ya estoy realizando el make de qt5
<optimus__> usa pastebin.com
<ponchale> pero ahora tengo unos problemas compilando el framework
<optimus__> para pegar texto en futuras ocasiones
<ponchale> de kde vale ya te paso las salidas tratando de realizar la config y el make de extra
<optimus__> en que paso estás?
<ponchale> que se encuentra en este tuto
<ponchale> pues mira en estos momento estoy haciendo ya el make de qt
<ponchale> en una segunda consola siguiendo este tuto
<ponchale> https://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Building/Details#Extra_CMake_Modules
<ponchale> me sale lo siguiente
<optimus__>  $ cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=$KF5 .
<optimus__>  $ make
<optimus__> estas en ese paso?
<ponchale> si en el paso de extra-cmake
<ponchale> optimus eres desarrollador?
<optimus__> pegalo en pastebin.com
<optimus__> xDDD no
<optimus__> ni por asomo
<ponchale> optimus mira
<ponchale> http://pastebin.com/dLYmNek6
<optimus__> la verdad que no tengo ni idea
<optimus__> parece que echa en falta (no sé si es obligatorio) Sphinx versión 2.1 o superior
<ponchale> conoces a alguien que pueda ayudarme?
<optimus__> *1.2 o superior
<optimus__> y tampoco encuentra un archivo de configuración proporcionado por Qt5LinguistTools
<ponchale> mmmmm para que kde necesita Sphinx?
<optimus__> ni idea, pone algo así, no?
<optimus__> me refiero, no sé si es realmente obligatorio o no, tampoco sé lo que es sphinx
<optimus__> pero es lo que pone
<ponchale> eso es un buscador open source
<ponchale> sphinx es un buscador open source
<optimus__> ok
<optimus__> pues no conozco a nadie
<optimus__> puedes probar en #debian-es
<optimus__> o ... en irc.chathispano.com en los canales #linux_novatos o #ubuntu
<optimus__> pero ... hay mucha menos gente que aquí
<ponchale> si yo se
<optimus__> y más a estas horas
<ponchale> si y los ingles son muy arrogante
<ponchale> pero bueno
<optimus__> bueno, si consigues solcuionarlo
<optimus__> me gustaria que me lo contases si coincidimos
<ponchale> claro dalo por hecho
<optimus__> vamos a probar en google "Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5LinguistTools""
<optimus__> alguien dice: apt-get install qttools5-dev qttools5-dev-tools
<optimus__> https://bitsharestalk.org/index.php?topic=9147.0
<optimus__> pero ... no sé si intenta hacer lo mismo
<ponchale> hace tiempo intente este
<ponchale> https://ravirnjn.wordpress.com/2015/03/03/installing-buildmlearn-toolkit-on-ubuntu-14-04/
<optimus__> mira este
<optimus__> http://lists.subsurface-divelog.org/pipermail/subsurface/2015-April/018887.html
<optimus__> ese si parece coincidir con lo tuyo
<optimus__> "qt5 problems with cmake"
<optimus__> y le responden:
<optimus__> "I noticed this error too. Installing the "qttools5-dev" package fixed
<optimus__> the problem for me."
<ponchale> nop el error sigue
<optimus__> yo es que soy bastante ceporro
<ponchale> ceporro ?
<ponchale> eso que es?
<optimus__> torpe?
<optimus__> xD
<ponchale> aaa ok ok
<optimus__> que no me entero de mucho jaja
<ponchale> de donde eres? españa?
<optimus__> sí
<optimus__> y si pruebas en #kde ?
<optimus__> o eso de qt5 no tiene que ver con kde?
<ponchale> ya lo hice
<ponchale> y son unos bastardos disculpa la expresion
<ponchale> pero es que es la verdad
<ponchale> no tienen paciencia
<optimus__> bueno
<optimus__> hay mucho capullo xDD
<ponchale> yo soy desarrollador y me llamo mucho la atencion plasma mobile y quiero participar y llego aprox
<ponchale> 1 mes
<ponchale> buscando soluciones a los errores
<optimus__> te envié un privado
<optimus__> Estaba tratando de seguir los pasos para instalar http://www.shashlik.io/what-is/
<optimus__> Todos los pasos parecen ir bien y cuando ejecuto el make recibo este mensaje http://pastebin.com/sv9CU44N
<optimus__> supongo que lo importante es lo del final: build/core/ninja.mk:173: build/kati/Makefile.ckati: No such file or directory
<optimus__> make: *** No rule to make target `build/kati/Makefile.ckati'.  Stop.
<successus> salud o/
<optimus__> hola successus
<successus> helloooo
<optimus__> y el error lo interpreto como que al compilar, el archivo build/core/ninja.mk en su linea 173 hace referencia a build/kati/Makefile.ckati y no lo encuentra
<Mikelevel> optimus__~ http://www.shashlik.io/news/2016/02/22/shashlik-0-9-1/
<optimus__> de hecho no tengo ni la carpeta kati dentro de build
<optimus__> leyendo, gracias
<Mikelevel> o mejor http://www.shashlik.io/news/2016/03/02/shashlik-0-9-3/
<optimus__> joder
<optimus__> que lelo soy
<optimus__> http://www.shashlik.io/download/
<optimus__> voy a pillar ese, sí
<Mikelevel> bajando yo tambien , parece interesante el tema
<optimus__> conocías el programa?
<optimus__> ok
<Mikelevel> no , no sabia ni q existia
<optimus__> me lo presentó un chico de este canal que participa en el proyecto creo
<optimus__> yo lo que descargué con las instrucciones de la otra web
<optimus__> eran 25GB :(
<optimus__> creo que se apoya en Qemu
<optimus__> me dijo que funciona bastante bien, que es estable y tal, asi que lo voy a probar
<optimus__> la instalación por dpkg -i del .deb me reclama libc6-i386, lib32gcc1 y lib32z1
<optimus__> supongo que los tengo que instalar yo y no puedo decirle que se instale lo que necesite
<optimus__> desde el propio apt-get
<Mikelevel> sudo apt-get -f install
<optimus__> thanks
<optimus__> usage: shashlik-run [-h] package_name pretty_name
<optimus__> supongo que el nombre de paquete es un apk?
<optimus__> vamos a probar
<optimus__> Mikelevel: si no es mucho preguntar, conseguiste algo con sashlik?
<Mikelevel> no , lo baje y lo deje ahi a la espera de que algun dia me de por trastearlo
<optimus__> ok
<ponchale> hola hola
<ponchale> optimus__
<optimus__> hola ponchale_
<successus> salud o/
#ubuntu-es 2016-03-06
<ived> hola el mouse no me funciona
<ived> aunque un pedido de listado lo muestra
<ived> lsusb ... pixart imaging inc optical mouse
<ived> creo que en medio de una actualizacion apagaron el pc
<optimus_> Hello
<k_Tux> hhola hay alguien?
<k_Tux> Necesito asistencia
<optimus_> Hola k_Tux
<optimus_> Alguien habrá, aunque es tempranito todavía
<k_Tux> optimus_: hola
<k_Tux> tengo un problema, un amigo me pidio que le cambie windows 10 por Linux en la notebook, pero no bootea, no inicia el sistema...
<k_Tux> probe con Manjaro, ahora con Xubuntu, se instalan perfectamente, pero no inicia el GRUB
<k_Tux> es uno de esos mothers nuevos con UEFI que ni idea que es eso
<optimus_> Yo tampoco tengo mucha idea
<optimus_> Si no me equivoco, UEFI es como una evolución de la BIOS
<optimus_> Una interfaz gráfica mejorada y algunas otras opciones que no conozco
<k_Tux> si lo se, es un incordio... antes no habia problema con nada, con estos mothers nuevos es un problema
<optimus_> A mi me inicia sin problema
<optimus_> Yo tengo un pc comprado hace un par de semanas con una placa base con UEFI y no he tenido ningún problema en el arranque
<optimus_> bueno, el problema que he tenido, que me ha resultado "un poco dificil" configurar que arrancase desde el disco duro
<k_Tux> pero lo instalaste vos?
<optimus_> sí xD
<k_Tux> :/
<optimus_> pero si antes le arrancaba Windows se supone que el boot lo tiene bien configurado
<k_Tux> optimus_: usas ubuntu?
<optimus_> que placa base es por un casual?
<optimus_> uso Linux Mint, pero el sistema es el mismo
<optimus_> todas las distros que yo conozco instalan GRUB2
<k_Tux> mmm, Mint es a prueba de todo, podria probar con eso...
<optimus_> No creo que sea problema de la distro
<optimus_> ¿Qué sistema tienes instalado ahora?
<k_Tux> lo mas triste que yo uso Archlinux y no puedo instalar Xubuntu en un mother con UEFI, vergonsozo...
<k_Tux> es la notebook de un amigo
<k_Tux> no es mi maquina
<optimus_> pienso que es probable que lo único que te haga falta sea configurar el boot en la propia bios
<optimus_> bien, y qué sistema le tienes instalado ahora mismo?
<k_Tux> es que mi PC tiene 6 o 7 años, algo vieja pero potente con un Core i7, 8 GB de RAM y una nVidia gForce 250 GTS de 1 GB de RAM pero bueno se la banca
<optimus_> ok
<k_Tux> ahora Xubuntu
<k_Tux> Xubuntu 14.04
<optimus_> y solo tiene Xubuntu instalado? ya no tiene Windows?
<k_Tux> LTS
<k_Tux> no, lo elimine
<optimus_> ok
<optimus_> revisa la configuración de la bios, la parte relacionada con el arranque
<k_Tux> primero instale Manjaro, como se instalo y no booteaba probe con Xubuntu
<optimus_> estoy convencido de que si solo tienes xubuntu 14.04 instalado
<optimus_> grub2 se instaló bien
<optimus_> lo único que la configuración que tienes en la BIOS no es correcta para este escenario
<optimus_> has revisado el menú de la BIOS?
<optimus_> tienes como primera opción de arranque el disco duro?
<optimus_> a mí me costó un poco ponerlo en el mío, ha sido prueba/error
<optimus_> creo que tuve que darle a detectar discos duros primero
<optimus_> y luego ya me dejaba seleccionar concretamente el nombre del disco duro
<optimus_> me sale el nombre concreto como primera opción
<optimus_> no recuerdo, pero algo tipo Samsumg EVO SSD 120GB
<optimus_> sabes que placa base tiene?
<optimus_> o el modelo de notebook?
<k_Tux> tengo seleccionado como primer dispositivo de arranque el HDD
<optimus_> es que a mi por ejemplo
<optimus_> me salían varias opciones
<optimus_> podía poner como primer dispositivo de arranque
<optimus_> HDD
<optimus_> UEFI HDD
<optimus_> y no ha sido hasta que primero le di a detectar discos duros y luego en la lista me aparecía el nombre exaacto del disco duro hasta que consegui arrancarlo
<optimus_> con el resto de opciones no arrancaba
<k_Tux> aha voy al menu de botteo (F12) y no detecta ningun disco, solo el pendrive
<k_Tux> algo mal hay en el GRUB o el bios no esta detectando el disco, pero con Windows estaba funcionando
<optimus_> instalar la distro no tiene pérdida
<optimus_> apuesto a que grub está bien instalado
<optimus_> debe ser configuración de la BIOS
<optimus_> te aconsejo lo que dije antes, identificar el modelo de notebook
<optimus_> o ... ver el nombre de la BIOS y buscar el manual
<optimus_> mas que el manual algun tuto
<optimus_> o el modelo del notebook
<optimus_> me lo puedes decir?
<k_Tux> es una Acer Aspire E 15
<optimus_> vamos a ver que encontramos
<optimus_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/627416/acer-aspire-e15-will-not-dual-boot
<optimus_> a ver que te parece eso, k_Tux
<k_Tux> justamente estaba tratando de leer ese articulo
<k_Tux> es que esta en ingles
<optimus_> te lo puedo traducir
<optimus_> quieres?
<k_Tux> estoy tratando de comprender el ingles, cualquier cosa te digo, gracias de todas formas
<optimus_> ok, voy traduciendo algunas cosas
<optimus_> pero si te fijas, ahi habla de que una vez instalado
<optimus_> tiene que aparecer algo del tipo "EFI File Boot 0: grubx64efi
<optimus_> lo voy traduciendo
<k_Tux> uff si por favor, es demasiado texto en inglés para comprender y seguir el hilo...
<k_Tux> optimus_: cuando instalaste Linux Mint inicio o booteo al toque?
<optimus_> no, tuve que tocar la bios
<optimus_> pero no tenia Windows previamente, asi que no sé si hubiese sido capaz de bootear windows y no linux
<optimus_> 1. Usa el cursor para resaltar la opción "Security" y usa la flecha hacia abajo para resaltar "Select an UEFI file as trusted for executing" y presiona enter (Seleccionar un archivo UEFI como confiable para la ejecución)
<k_Tux> aha, y por casualidad no recordas lo que modificaste?
<optimus_> ya te dije, detectar discos duros y luego seleccionar el disco duro
<optimus_> de todas las maneras, te voy traduciendo y vas probando
<optimus_> primero eso
<k_Tux> si, pero no me aparece la opcion para detectar discos en el bios
<optimus_> 2. La ventana "Security" te mostrará HDD0 en letras blancas, presiona intro.
<optimus_> 3. En mi portatil aparecen 2 items, parecen como carpetas y se muestran como EFI y Temp, selecciona/resalta EFI y presiona intro
<optimus_> 4. Las carpetas mostradas son: ., .., ubuntu, Microsoft, Boot y OEMI, resalta Ubuntu y presiona intro.
<optimus_> 5. Otro conjunto de carpetas son listadas, ., .., shimx64.efi, grubx64.efi, and MokManager.efi. Resalta/Selecciona grubx64.efi y presiona intro.
<optimus_> 6. Te aparecerá una ventana con el título "Add a new file (añadir un nuevo archivo" con una pregunta en el medio diciéndote "Do you wish to add this file to allowable database?", en donde pone "Boot description" escribe grubx64.efi y presiona intro dos veces.
<optimus_> 7. Presiona F10 para guardar los cambios y salir de la BIOS
<optimus_> 8. Reinicia y vuelve a la BIOS, situate sobre el item "Boot" y verás un nuevo archivo añadido bajo el nombre "EFI File Boot 0: grubx64efi." Si dejas el orden de arranque como está cuando reinicies el laptop arrancará windows
<optimus_> 9. Por el contrario, puedes mover "EFI File Boot 0: grubx64efi" a la octava posición (tal vez en tu laptop el orden sea distinto) y arrancar Ubuntu
<optimus_> dime si te ha servido
<k_Tux> no me aparecen varios items que nombraste, estoy analizando, un segundo
<optimus_> ok
<optimus_> como vas
<k_Tux> optimus_: aca una imagen de las opciones que me aparecen
<k_Tux> http://upimage.mamalibre.com.ar/up/68c7314cf76b64bb28b87f664d6323f4.jpg
<optimus_> ahí tienes que elegir
<optimus_> Select an UEFI file as trusted
<k_Tux> ya seleccione
<k_Tux> me aparece vacio
<k_Tux> seguramente ahi este el problema
<optimus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15305315/
<optimus_> prueba configurando eso así primero
<optimus_> omite el paso de asignarle una password al Supervisor
<optimus_> de todas las maneras
<optimus_> tiene que haber manera más simple que hacer eso
<optimus_> ahí parece que configura algo llamado "arranque seguro"
<optimus_> vete al menú boot y sacale una foto
<k_Tux> esta todo configurado como dice ahi
<k_Tux> ok, ahora saco foto
<k_Tux> optimus_: http://upimage.mamalibre.com.ar/up/6552449768d50366f9dd777116915171.jpg
<k_Tux> perdon por la calidad de la imagen, no salio nitida
<optimus_> prueba a poner el que está de segundo
<optimus_> de primero
<optimus_> si no funciona, prueba a deshabilitar secure boot
<k_Tux> ya probe todo eso
<optimus_> :(
<k_Tux> optimus_: la solucion esta aca ---> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB
<k_Tux> pero es un articulo muy extenso y no esta en español
<optimus_> hmmm
<optimus_> es raro
<optimus_> espera a ver si luego se despierta alguien y te puede ayudar
<optimus_> la verdad que lo de UEFI y grub2 ha sido nuevo para mí también
<optimus_> pero sigo dudando que sea de GRUB el error
<optimus_> xubuntu con un solo sistema operativo no creo que falle instalando grub en la ubicación que no es
<optimus_> lo instalará al comienzo del único disco duro que tiene
<optimus_> restablece por defecto los ajustes de la BIOS si lo consideras oportuno
<optimus_> y prueba de nuevo algunas opciones
<optimus_> no lo sé la verdad
<k_Tux> yo creo que es el grub que no se instala de manera correcta a causa del UEFI, requiere de configuración manual supongo yo... seguramente la solucion es bastante simple, pero hay que encontrarla... :/
<k_Tux> tambien probe con Manjaro y arroja el mismo error
<optimus_> no creo que sea eso
<optimus_> pero ... es mi opinión, claro está
<optimus_> no veo apenas entrar gente en los canales de linux reportando esa casuística
<optimus_> concretamente no he visto a ninguno
<k_Tux> aha, yo insisto ya que Manjaro me tiraba una advertencia que el grub no se instalo de forma correcta y me derivaba al link de la wiki de Arch que te pase más arriba
<optimus_> es raro
<k_Tux> Xubuntu en cambio no arroja ninguna advertencia, directamente no se inicia
<optimus_> no sé
<optimus_> prueba Mint si ves que tal
<k_Tux> Mint esta descargandose va 62%
<Mikelevel> no se si tendra q ver , pero echale un ojo a esto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Converting_Ubuntu_into_UEFI_mode
<k_Tux> y ya si Mint no anda listo, no hay más nada que hacer que ponerse a estudiar... :/
<optimus_> mike, tu tienes UEFI en tu ordenador?
<Mikelevel> http://lignux.com/habilitar-el-dual-boot-en-sistemas-efi/
<optimus_> fosco_ también compró pc hará unos meses
<Mikelevel> en el mio no , pero alguno q monte si
<Mikelevel> pero tenian win 8 y creo que era mas sencillo desde ahi no se
<optimus_> y no mencionó nada relacionado con que tuviese problemas con la BIOS
<optimus_> al menos que yo recuerde
<optimus_> e instalaste linux en alguno con UEFI?
<Mikelevel> si
<optimus_> por saber si hiciste alguna modificacion
<optimus_> yo lo unico que modifiqué en el mío, es el menú de la BIOS
<Mikelevel> solo desahabilitar secure boot
<optimus_> tiene sentido
<k_Tux> desabilite secure boot y nada
<k_Tux> pero voy a probar de nuevo
<optimus_> creo que es una de las caracteristicas mas relevantes de UEFI, sin eso
<optimus_> deberia comportarse casi como las BIOS antiguas
<optimus_> la verdad que ni conocía la opción
<k_Tux> nada
<optimus_> prueba con lo que puso Mikelevel
<optimus_> k_Tux:
<k_Tux> ya probe desabilitando secure boot, pero sigue el problema, no arranca
<optimus_> él te facilitó un enlace
<optimus_> http://lignux.com/habilitar-el-dual-boot-en-sistemas-efi/
<optimus_> k_Tux: ese
<k_Tux> aha si pero mira que no tengo dual boot en la notebook, solo linux
<optimus_> deberia dar igual
<optimus_> en ese contexto, dual boot podría significar GRUB
<k_Tux> ya lo lei, claro la culpa es de microsoft y los fafricantes de hardware como no podia ser de otra manera... con el viejo BIOS no habia ningun problema...
<optimus_> :)
<k_Tux> optimus_: lo solucione (en parte) de otra manera... Deshabilite UEFI y habilite Legacy... pero no me funciona el touchpad (el mouse)
<optimus_> hmmm
<optimus_> bueno, guay, no?
<optimus_> lo del touchpad no creo que tenga que ver con la BIOS
<optimus_> ni con GRUB
<k_Tux> ahora entro Xubuntu, pero no me funciona eso y tal vez tenga otros problemas de hardware mas adelante
<optimus_> no debería tener relación con lo que has cambiado en la BIOS
<optimus_> BIOS Legacy significa la BIOS de toda la vida
<optimus_> no sé hasta que punto afecta al touchpad
<optimus_> no creo que tenga que ver la verdad
<k_Tux> ok, voy a investigar un poco
<optimus_> en el modo live te funcionaba?
<k_Tux> si, de hecho arrancaba el grub en la live :/
<k_Tux> ok, voy a probar la live de nuevo, pero con Legacy habilitado a ver si funciona el mouse
<optimus_> debería funcionarte
<optimus_> si antes te funcionaba
<optimus_> el grub de la live si arranca porque el dispositivo en el que busca el grub es el cdrom/usb
<k_Tux> ok con legacy hasta me reconoce el HDD que antes no me reconocia... quien invento el UEFI :(
<optimus_> xDDD
<k_Tux> uf para que hable, me tira error: Failed to load COM32 file menu.c32
<k_Tux> optimus_: pero tenias razon, no era el grub directamente, sino era problema del bios o uefi
<optimus_> bueno
<optimus_> voy a salir un rato
<optimus_> un placer
<Tiffon> nas
<xenial> Alguien me puede ayudar?
<mimecar> pregunta y lo sabrñas
<xenial> es para configurar dconf
<xenial> bueno, para "toquetear"
<xenial> buenas
<xenial> me pueden ayudar por favor?
<mimecar> no has llegado a hacer la pregunta...
<xenial> a ver
<xenial> necesito modificar con dconf
<xenial> entiendes???
<mimecar> quieres hacerlo con el editor gráfico o por consola
<xenial> consola
<mimecar> tienes un disco de arranque a mano por si algo no funciona?
<xenial> si, bueno, solamente es modificar unos valores de los paneles, por lo que no creo que salga mal
<xenial> Uso Ubuntu 12.04 Entorno de escritorio Gnome Classic
<mimecar> te puedes permitir que salga mal?
<mimecar> puf
<mimecar> tiene soporte pero deberías pensar en actualizar
<xenial> no si por lo que se ve lo que voy a hacer funciona
<xenial> te hablo por privado, va a ser mucho texto o por pastebin ?
<mimecar> usa pastebin
<xenial> este año ya actualizo a 16.04
<xenial> ok
<xenial> el problema viene de dropbox
<xenial> no muestra icono en el panel superior
<xenial> libappindicator1 instalado
<xenial> y segun leo esta es una posible solucion
<Mikelevel> como has instalado dropbox?
<xenial> paquete oficial de la web
<xenial> archivo deb
<Mikelevel> y te resolvio las dependencias al ponerlo'
<Mikelevel> ?
<xenial> se instaló el paquete
<Mikelevel> sabes q tienes un repositorio para esos .deb verdad?
<xenial> y funciona
<xenial> si, pero me lo descargue de la web
<Mikelevel> pero si necesita dependencias poner solo el .deb no te lo hara..
<xenial> primero esto
<xenial> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15313520/
<xenial> ahi pone lo que hay que hacer
<Mikelevel> en tu caso probaria a poner el repositorio y reinstalar dropbox
<xenial> llego perfectamente a lo de cat prueba |
<xenial> y eso
<xenial> a partir de ahi ya me lio
<mimecar> pon la Web que has usado para sacar esa información
<mimecar> no tiene mucho sentido que tengas que usar eso
<Mikelevel> xenial~ por si te sirve de ayuda ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15313561/
<mimecar> te aconsejo que tengas un USB a mano
<xenial> si, lo tengo
<Mikelevel> pero insisto q lo mejor es que pongas el repositorio
<xenial> mimecar, eso lo tengo desde hace ya
<xenial> me puedes dar el repo, por favor?
<Mikelevel> https://www.dropbox.com/help/246
<Mikelevel> ahi lo tienes
<Mikelevel> en vez de poner natty pon tu version que no se cual es
<xenial> 12.04 (precise)
<Mikelevel> pues >>> deb http://linux.dropbox.com/ubuntu precise main
<Mikelevel> y poner la clave $ sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu
<Mikelevel> --recv-keys 1C61A2656FB57B7E4DE0F4C1FC918B335044912E
<xenial> pues parece que ya tiene los repositorios
<xenial> y es mas, tiene todas las dependencias
<xenial> entonces eso no sirve, mimecar
<mimecar> ¿qué es lo que quieres conseguir editando dconf?
<xenial> creia que modificando los paneles se veria el icono de dropbox
<xenial> ya vuelvo
<mimecar> ¿no tienes el área de notificaciones?
<xenial> dos minutos
<xenial> si
<xenial> pero no se muestra
<xenial> ya vuelvo
<mimecar> puees tiene que salir ahí
<mimecar> siempre que Gnome lo admita claro
<Mikelevel> quizas desmarco por error la opcion de mostrarse
<xenial> mimecar
<xenial> ya estoy de vuelta
<luki_tas> ;)
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-27
<k_Tux> hola, alguien sabe configurar Cantata con MPD?
#ubuntu-es 2017-02-28
<gennes> hola a todos los que esten en linea en este chat
<gennes> he estado probando xubuntu por un rato y me gusta mucho mas que windows. Viniendo usando windows de muchos años es bueno encontrar un OS lo suficiente amigable para empezar a usar linux
<gennes> Aunque me he encontrado un pequeño problema y me gustaria resolverlo. He intentado instalar ms office 2010 o 2013 en mi distro pero no he podido conseguirlo
<gennes> he instalado y desisntaldo playon linux y wine tantas veces que me estoy frustrando un poco ya
<gennes> si pudieran ayudarme les agradeceria mucho
<gennes> alguien alli?
<gennes> hola a todos
<gennes> hay alguien alli?
<samfumon> Hola
<gennes> hola samfumon
<samfumon> Que tal
<gennes> crees que podrias ayudarme con una situacion que tengo con respecto a instalar ms office?
<samfumon> no,,no lo creo
<gennes> me gusta xubuntu pero me he topado con ese pequeño problema
<gennes> ah ok
<samfumon> lo siento
<gennes> gracias de todas maneras por tu atencion
<gennes> me alegra habverte saludado
<gennes> bendiciones
<samfumon> Igualmente
<gennes> alguien en el chat que pudiera ayudarme a instalar ms office en xubuntu?
<gennes> Llevo poco en liux pero me agrada este sistema y me gustaria quedarme en el, pero me gustaria poder usarr ms offcie en xubuntu para poder abrir, editar, ect docs de ms office y luego reenviarlos de nuevo
<dannyLopez> gennes: ¿Has probado Office 360?
<dannyLopez> ¿Será que si pido ayuda que no sea relacionada con Ubuntu tendré respuesta? Es sobre DB.
<gennes> resulta que tengo licencia de office 2010 y me gustaria aprovecharla
<gennes> sabes que he instalado y desisntalado wine y playonlinux tantas veces y no he conseguido hecharle a andar
<dannyLopez> Ah, caray, te iba a pasar un par de páginas de POL y WINE.
<gennes> la vdd es que ocupo usar ms office por cuentiones de trabajo, ya que mis compañeros usan ms office y ellos me envian docs hechos en ms office y yo los edito y reenvio
<gennes> dejame verlas a ver que pasa
<gennes> porfavor
<gennes> no me gustaria cambiar nuevamente a windows
<dannyLopez> ¿Has visto que sea cosas de arquitectura?
<gennes> =)
<dannyLopez> http://www.ubuntuleon.com/2014/10/microsoft-office-2010-en-ubuntu.html
<dannyLopez> http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/13581051/Instala-Office-2010-en-ubuntu-11-10-12-04-12-10-y-13-04.html
<gennes> no tengo mucho conocimiento de linux
<dannyLopez> http://askubuntu.com/questions/674692/installing-office-2010-on-ubuntu-15-04-using-wine
<gennes> asi que no podria saber ahorita mismo =9
<gennes> =)
<dannyLopez> No es cuestión de conocimiento de sistemas, es más el saber si tu equipo es i386 (32 bits) o amd64 (64 bits)
<gennes> oh ok
<gennes> 64
<gennes> aunque vi por ahi que se debia usar wine i386 para hacerlo trabajar en ubuntu de 64
<dannyLopez> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885051
<gennes> sera c ierto?
<gonka> buenas a todos
<dannyLopez> Uno más.
<gonka> mi primera vez por aqui
<gonka> espero entenderme bien con el S.O.
<gennes> hola gonka, bienvenido. Gusto de saludarte
<gonka> igualmente
<gennes> ok danny los revisare a ver que pasa. Gracias y bendiciones!
<dannyLopez> gonka: Bienvenido. :)
<gonka> gracias
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> necesito saber cuales son los archivos que se generan en un live usb
<Jakeukalane> alguien sabe donde podría encontrar esa información?
<Jakeukalane> tengo archivos y carpetas normales mezclados con los de un live usb y quiero mover esa info a otro sitio
<samfumon> Si te ha pasado recientemente puedes filtrarlos por fecha
<Jakeukalane> he separado estos archivos: http://pastebin.com/zkcbJ7Ye
<Jakeukalane> me faltaría/sobraría algo?
<gonka> Me acabo de instalar elkubuntu 14.04 estais utilizando ya la 16? y hasta que fecha tiene soporte 14.04?
<Jakeukalane> abril de 2019
<dannyLopez> ¿Alguien sabe de PostgreSQL?
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-01
<tiko> hola
<uruk7> hola gente estoy buscando un programa de vectorizacion en color de imagenes desde linea de comandos potrace me vectoriza en blanco y negro, alguna idea por donde enfocarlo?
<GridCube> uruk7: probaste con convert?
<GridCube> uruk7: https://www.imagemagick.org/script/magick-vector-graphics.php
<uruk7> lo unico que me hace es convertirme la imagen.png a una imagen.svg pero dentro de la imagen.svg se encuentra en base64 la imagen.png
<uruk7> la pagina esa que me dejastes gridCube solo es para apartir de unos shapes crear imagenes de todo tipo svg, png, jpg... La idea es mediante la imagen en png o jpg el programa en question detecte los contornos diferenciando los colores i lo traduzca a un shape path d: que funciona con curvas de beziers, eso es lo que hace inkscape utilizando potrace lo unico que lo hace en blanco i negro , eso lo he conseguido con adobe ilustrator pero
<uruk7> claro es gui i no me interesa ya que tengo mas de 4 millones de imagenes que procesar por lo que me interesaria en CLI
<GridCube> convert -channel RGB -compress None input.jpg bmp:- | potrace -s - -o output.sv
<uruk7> no funciona gridcube
<uruk7> me genera una imagen sin nada a dentro
<GridCube> falta una g al final
<uruk7> ya lo vi
<uruk7> pero no funciona
<GridCube> el input.jpg es tu imagen
<GridCube> P:
<uruk7> ya lo vi , pero no funciona
<GridCube> $convert input.jpg output.ppm
<GridCube> $potrace -s output.ppm -o svgout.svg
<uruk7> eso ya lo probe
<GridCube> mmkay
<uruk7> supongo que necesita mejorar la deteccion de contornos o colores porque cuando lo hago desde inkskape con colores me lo hace bien
<GridCube> uruk7: for i in *bmp; do inkscape -f "$i" -l "$i.svg"; done
<uruk7> no me vectorializa Gridcube eso solo coje la imagen en bmp i la convierte en base64 i añade el contenido en un fichero svg, es decir me crea una etiqueta image xlink:href="data:image/png;base64
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> pero, no usaste bmp
<GridCube> hace un convert image.png imagetest.bmp
<GridCube> y probá
<uruk7> ya lo hice
<GridCube> mmmm
<uruk7> es decir ya probe con imagenes pnm, bmp ppm
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> uruk7: https://github.com/jankovicsandras/imagetracerjs
<GridCube> https://github.com/jankovicsandras/imagetracerjava
<GridCube> the second link includes the jar file so you can command line it
<uruk7> creo que el problema o solucion es que cuando puedo vectorizar correctamente esas imagenes desde inkscape GUI es cuando renderizo la imagen en modo smooth de el png -> vectorizo mapa de bits en color -> elimino la imagen que base64 entonces me queda solo el path d con el codigo beziers
<uruk7> gridcube tengo que utilizar java?
<GridCube> en ese si
<GridCube> es un programa de java que lo hace
<GridCube> uruk7: http://www.kvec.de/english/index.htm
<samfumon> Buenas
<uruk7> a ver parece interesante alguna guia de eso hace mucho que no toco java
<GridCube> en la pagina al final tiene un tutorial sencillo
<GridCube> hacé click donde dice "clone or download" y bajate el zip, descomprimilo donde quieras y ejecutá con java -jar ImageTracer.jar
<GridCube> desde el directorio donde está descomprimido claro
<uruk7> pero la manipulacion es cli o es gui
<uruk7> a ok ok ya veo
<uruk7> nodejs
<uruk7> es javascript
<GridCube> uruk7: el primero si
<GridCube> el segundo esta dentro de un jar
<GridCube> https://github.com/jankovicsandras/imagetracerjava
<GridCube> el primero es el original, el segundo pone el js dentro de un jar para que se pueda usar desde una terminal
<dannyLopez> Estaba tocando algunas cosas de update-rc.d y quisiera saber si se puede eliminar alguno que puse ahí.
<klenzo> Hola Buenas,   ando buscando un acanal de libros en español
<Xago> hola amigos...estoy molesto con este Dell Inspiron 14, ya que viene con Ubuntu 14.04 pre-instalado y no me deja subir de versión. Lo hice desde un pendrive y algo me lo impide y cuando hice upgrade, me dió muchos errores
<Xago> así que volví a Factory Default
<Xago> :-(
<Xago> cómo puedo hacer para que instale la Distro 16.04 desde pendrive, sin problemas?
<Xago> Me parece que es algo en la BIOS. Algún bloqueo de Dell
<Xago> alguien lo ha resuelto?
<Xago> Bastará con desabilitar el UEFI y Secure Boot?
<Xago> Estaba leyendo algo de eso
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-02
<Federico01> Hola mucho gusto, quería saber desde donde puedo instalar el programa llamado ffmulticonverter para Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS
<GridCube> Federico01: buscalo en el centro de software y apretá el boton que dice "instalar"
<Federico01> Tengo algo parecido a lo que viene a ser un centro de software que se llama "Bienvenido" pero no lo encontré ahí
<Federico01> y cuando lo intento de instalar desde la terminal me dice: "el paquete ffmulticonverter no está disponible pero algún otro paquete hace referencia a él"
<GridCube> Federico01: si estas usando ubuntu, tenes el ubuntu-software-centre
<GridCube> Federico01: https://github.com/Ilias95/FF-Multi-Converter/wiki/Installing-on-Ubuntu
<Federico01> gracias
<GridCube> >There used to be a PPA that was usable, but it's not available anymore. We'd appreciate help packaging this if anyone's interested.
<GridCube> ya no está mas
<Federico01> eso significa que no lo puedo descargar ?
<GridCube> podes bajar el deb de acá https://pkgs.org/download/ffmulticonverter
<GridCube> pero vas a tener que cazar las dependencias
<Federico01> gracias
<GridCube> osea, cuando te diga "no se puede instalar porque el paquete X no está disponible" vas a tener que buscar ese paquete
<GridCube> en esa pagina pkgs.org los deberias encontrar
<Federico01> ok
<Federico01> no parece tener para mi distribución
<Federico01> Bueno, para hacerlo más facil. Saben de programa para convertir videos para que los pueda ver en la psp y que este en Ubuntu MATE 16.04 LTS?
<Federico01> Alguien sabe de algún programa para convertir un archivo de video para que se pueda ver en la psp (con una resolución 480x272, digo para que se pueda ver) ?
<Federico01> El convertidor ffmulticonverter por más que lo busqué (estube buscando toda una tarde) no lo encontre para mi distribución
<Federico01> intente con un convertidor online pero se perdia toda la calidad del video (no me acuerdo ahora extactamente la resolución pero me acuerdo que era muy baja)
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-03
<sirix> buenas noches
<tepas> alguien
<tepas> ok gracias
<tepas> cafu
<uruk> hola gente tengo ubuntu 16.04 , antes cuando tenia ubuntu 15 podia gestionarme el dispositivo de red, pero en el 16 en el link de red que se encuentra en el marge superior derecho solo tengo opciones de activar red | conexiones vpn | informacion de la conexion | editar conexiones, cuando edito una nueva conexion no me aparece la opcion de esa nueva conexion
<uruk> cuando doy a informacion de conexion no se abre ninguna ventana, otra de las cosas que me a sucedido hace unas horas es que me queria conectar a internet i no podia, sin embargo podia acceder al router i cuando hacia un ping a google se me quedaba como bloqueado sin embargo accedia al internet por el mismo router desde mi mobil i tenia internet el caso es que lo he solucionado mediante sudo /sbin/route add -net 0.0.0.0 gw 192.168.1.1
<uruk> enp2s0 -> alguna idea de que puede estar pasando?
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-04
<tente_tieso> st
<jhonyyy90> ¿Qué apartados de SquidServer debo de considerar para un correcto funcionamiento utilizando puertos como 80, 8080, 3128 y un tunel ssh por el mismo por el metodo CONNECT?
<sirix> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-es 2017-03-05
<Jakeukalane> hola
<Jakeukalane> alguien sabe como hacer un script para borrar archivos que cumplan una búsqueda?
<erm3nda> sabes como dejamos a los serdo de mi pueblo con la intriga?
<erm3nda> asi es.. mañana te lo digo :-B
<richard> hola jente
<boottella> holas alguien tendria link de ubuntu para instalacion full en usb ??
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-26
<prolemetal> buenas saludos..
<GridCube> hola
<lht> hola soy autista
<GridCube>  hola lht
<GridCube> :)
<DarkPsydeLord> xD
<GridCube> ?
 * acacio hola 👀
 * acacio pasen linda noche sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el camini , pues  a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-27
 * acacio hola 👀
 * acacio pasen linda noche sean felices y que la luz les ilumine el caminar pues a oscuras no se llega lejos 👀
#ubuntu-es 2018-02-28
<Serghio> bnas una consulta
 * acacio pasen linda noche sean felices y que la luz les ilumine en su caminar pues a oscuras no se llega lejos
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-01
<zuhaitz> Aupa. Hola.
<zuhaitz> ¿Alguien vivo? :D
<acacio> msg nick info
 * acacio hola👽
<alfepu79> hay alguien por hay
<vkareh> alfepu79: epa, que paso?
<alfepu79> alguien que me pueda explicar el porque no puedo instalar un sistema operativo con unetbootin
<alfepu79> en una usb
<alfepu79> pendrive
<vkareh> no tengo idea :/
<acacio> alfepu79,  veamos quieres instalar desde una usb booteable?
<alfepu79> pues tengo un pendrive y mi idea es instalar win 7 en ese pendrive porque yo quiero que mi ordenador tenga ubuntu me va de lujo con el pero tengo una maquina laser y el programa que necesito solo me funciona con windows
<alfepu79> y con wine no puedo descargar ese programa
<tyo100> pues parece ser tema de windows que no deja instalarse en un USB
<alfepu79> entonces mi idea es instalar en un pendrive windows he instalar ese software en el pendrive y cuando vaya a utilizar el laser pues conecto el pendrive
<acacio> ok alfepu79 entonces ya la situacion cambia pense querias crear una live usb. ¿probaste a instalar win7 en la unidad usb al config como disco primario para la instalacion?
<alfepu79> ufff acacio creo q me estas pidiendo demasiado creo q mis conocimientos no llegan a tanto me lo podrias explicar como hacerlo
<acacio> alfepu79,  vi usb con win xp igual hasta con el 7 la podrias encontrar ys eria añadirle el software  en concreto
<acacio> espera te miro algo
<tyo100> yo no podria ayudar, la ultima version de windows que use fue vista
<alfepu79> la misma version que yo
<alfepu79> eso sera otra buscar donde descargar alguna iso
<tyo100> jaja y eso hablando del trabajo en mi casa tengo muchos años con linux
<alfepu79> si es que va de lujo
<acacio> alfepu79,  igual te ayude esto http://www.pcactual.com/noticias/trucos/mete-windows-llave-ejecutalo-cualquier-equipo-2_9157
<alfepu79> pues voy a mirar muchas graciasss
<tyo100> por esos lados todos muy cayados, pero en FB y Telegram todo lo contrario, cuando hace algunos años esto lo era todo
<acacio> tyo100,  es otra epoca la gente anda centrada en sus quehaceres
 * acacio pasen linda noche y sean felices 🍷
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-02
 * acacio hola
<Doble_Alfa> Saludos!
<tyo100> Que tal Doble_Alfa
 * acacio hola
<t0n1> hola
<acacio> que tal  t0n1
<will075> (will075) Alguien conoce una, forma concreta de  dual boot con Windows 10..instale el 16.04.4 pero al instalar el grub2 se queda colgado.. Probé con varios instaladores y tb con la, versión 17.01
<will075> Alguien puede decirme si, se puede tener en dual boot win 10 y 16.04.4?
<will075> O porq no me instala el grub
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-03
<_foo> Hola
 * acacio hola 👀
<Medardo> buenas una consulta. instale xubuntu 16.04.4 en una computadora asus modelo 1011px
<Medardo> pero no me reproduce sonido :(
<Medardo> al ver desde la terminal alsamixer... la segunda columna de volumen con el nombre "headphone" esta hasta abajo y todas las demas hasta arriba
<Medardo> al subirla si suena, pero debo hacer esto cada vez que enciendo la laptop y cada vez que conecto los audifonos y desconecto los audifonos deja de sonar y regresa a cera la barra de headphone en alsamixer
<Medardo> parece que las bocinas las reconociera como auriculares y la bocina de la laptop con audifonos
<Medardo> alguna solucion?
#ubuntu-es 2018-03-04
<edomate> No puedo accesar a mi unidad cifrada en ubuntu mate, puede alguien ayudarme?
<edomate> Saludos primeramente.\
<_foo> Medardo: sudo alsactl store
<pcarlino> alguien sabe como hacer backup de base de datos mysql por lista de comando
<Tonnercolor> Alguien sabe porque al entrar en mi phpmyadmin me aparece la pagina muy rara y sin botones?
#ubuntu-es 2019-02-27
<pizalahuella> buenas tardes, estoy de a poco acostumbrandome a ubuntu, fuí durante un tiempo usuario de puppy-linux pero no tengo mucha esperiencia y me trabo en algunas ocaciones, estoy buscando correr anbox pero no logro que funcione, alguien tendría ganas y tiempo para ayudarme con esto ? gracias!!
<pizalahuella> pizalahuella@pizalahuella-Lenovo-ideapad-320-15ISK:~$ anbox session-manager
<pizalahuella> [ 2019-02-27 16:51:58] [session_manager.cpp:130@operator()] Failed to start as either binder or ashmem kernel drivers are not loaded
#ubuntu-es 2019-03-02
<salapin> Hola buenos medio dia desde españa, quiero comentarles un problemita que tengo, tengo montado un servidor vpn con openvpn en una raspberry pi y ahora quiero acceder a el desde mi pc de escritorio que tira con ubuntu 18.04. Desde la terminal he conseguido conectarme pero quiero hacerlo de manera visual GUI. he instalado openvpn y el network para gnome3 pero no lo consigo, podéis intentar echarme una mano, por favor?
#ubuntu-es 2019-03-03
<Miguel2013> aki si hay gente no
<Miguel2013> jaja parece que no
#ubuntu-es 2020-02-25
<Alrider> jelou
#ubuntu-es 2020-02-26
<End-Crd> hOLA
<End-Crd> Alguien aca?
<End-Crd> Soy nuevo usando Xubuntu y distros linux en general y me gustaria aprender lo mas y mejor posbile.  Un gusto
<blackgatonegro> Hola
<Kumool> blackgatonegro
<Kumool> negronegronegro
<Kumool> ES REDUNDANTE COJONES
<Kumool> ESE NICK
<blackgatonegro> negrogatonegro
<blackgatonegro> Ese el el chiste.
<blackgatonegro> adios
<Kumool> lo se
<Kumool> :)
<Kumool> ah se fue
<acacio> ola alguien tiene idea de como resolver el problema que da firefox al imprimir que no imprime todas las paginas¿?
#ubuntu-es 2020-02-27
<blackgatonegro> Hola
<monica-cliente> hola
#ubuntu-es 2020-02-28
<GridCube> hi
<moises> Buenas
#ubuntu-es 2020-03-01
<sergiosanchez> #ASIR
